# Pfinztaler -'quassel'- Thread



## funbiker9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hier kann alles rein, was bei uns in der Gegend mit biken zu tun hat. ( Enduro / Freeride / Downhill ).

That's me im Bikeroutfit:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Dezember 2010)

Dann will ich den Thread mal artgerecht einweihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja, daß ist wahr...aber ich glaube all zu viel Leute gibt es hier nicht die ab Enduro aufwärts fahren. Man wird aber sehen, vielleicht findet sich ja was.

Werd mir diese Woche mal noch einen anderen Zug kaufen und den ins Jimbo rein bauen. Innen verlegte Züge...ich freu mich schon....


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Dezember 2010)

Tauschst du Zug und Hülle...oder nur die Hülle?


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Na ja wenn ich schon dabei bin, werde ich wohl beides tauschen. Ich versuche ab sofort alles selbst zu machen und zu probieren. Ist auf dauer günstiger


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Dezember 2010)

So jetzt noch ein paar Bilder von uns...funbiker und ich (bin bin so frei auch n paar Bilder von dir zu posten...hast bestimmt nix dagegen)














...und noch was aus dem Sommer


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ne ne...paßt schon...


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hier kann alles rein, was bei uns in der Gegend mit biken zu tun hat. ( Enduro / Freeride / Downhill ).
> 
> That's me im Bikeroutfit:
> 
> ...




I Love Wildbad-->

...und besonders auf nächstes Jahr.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Leider ist zu ...aber wie wir gemerkt haben, gehen dort eh nur die Lager kaputt .


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Dezember 2010)

Jaja...die Sache mit den Lager...hab ich schon fast vergessen


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Um ein Bild einzufügen mußt du den *BBCode ein-/ausblenden* anklicken, kopieren und in *Grafik einfügen* kopieren. *Grafik einfügen* ist das Symbol mit den Bergen und der Sonne ( gelb ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (6. Dezember 2010)

Achso...ja dann


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab auch erst probieren müssen bis es dann endlich mal *klack* in meinem Kopf gemacht hat. Aber seitdem 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab geschafft...yeahh


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Geht doch


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Dezember 2010)

Kannst ja auch noch unser Video "Nachmittags" hochladen...damit die Leute wo hier reinschauen auch einen richtigen Eindruck von uns bekommen


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Profi's am Werk:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (7. Dezember 2010)

Is doch immer wieder lustig dieses Video...vor allem die Outtakes


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja wir sind schon richtige Könner , dass muss man uns lassen.

Hab endlich Reifen bestellt, Schläuche und die Neoprenschützer. Einmal in S und einmal in L.


----------



## speschelaisd (7. Dezember 2010)

Sind die MM jetzt endlich lieferbar...muss dann auch mal schreiben ob es da nen großen Unterschied zu den 2010er Modellen gibt...oder obs überhaupt einen gibt.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja sind endlich lieferbar...denke, dass es da kaum einen Unterschied geben wird. Hab gleich 3 bestellt. Somit bin ich für die nächste Saison versorgt.


----------



## bobons (8. Dezember 2010)

Bin auch aus Pfinztal, fahre aber nur...ach keine Ahnung was das ist, alles mögliche wo man mit Clickies noch vorankommt, am liebsten bergauf.
Dafür habe ich mir den falschen Wohnort rausgesucht, ist schwer hier 1000 Höhenmeter zu reissen wenn man nicht 80 km fahren will.
Wo fahrt ihr so?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi bobons,

da haben wir das gleiche Problem. Keine anständigen Berge...was zur Folge hat, daß man keine Höhenmeter reißen kann. Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, daß wir nur rauf fahren damit wir wieder schnell runter kommen.

Aber zum Glück gibt es ein paar einfache Trails hier, welche einem über den Winter helfen, bis die Bikeparksaison wieder beginnt.

Gruß


----------



## karsten71 (9. Dezember 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich mir den falschen Wohnort rausgesucht, ist schwer hier 1000 Höhenmeter zu reissen wenn man nicht 80 km fahren will.


Da behaupte ich mal das Gegenteil - Du hast die 1000 HM zwar nicht am Stück aber rauf und runter geht schon immer und 40 km/1000 hm sind auch bei uns kein Problem


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Dezember 2010)

Richtung Maulbronn bekommt man sicherlich ein paar HM zusammen. Das ist reine Berg und Talfahrt. Zumindest brennen mir danach immer die Beine...was allerdings nicht wirklich viel bedeuten muß.

Ach ja, am Wattkopf kann man auch sehr sehr gut Höhenmeter reißen. Da dürften sogar Profi's ihren Spaß haben....


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Dezember 2010)

Lieferung ist eingetroffen:







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## speschelaisd (9. Dezember 2010)

Boahhh...die Neoguards sind echt der Hammer

Die MM sehen aber glaich aus als die 2010er...oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (9. Dezember 2010)

Sind fast genau gleich. Die Flanke der großen Stollen sind einen Tick schräger, aber sonst...ist alles beim alten.

Bin mal gespannt was die Neoprenschützer bringen.


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Dezember 2010)

Hast du am Samstag Lust radeln zu gehen...kannst du Schützer ja auch gleich ausprobieren

Is ja schön matschig

Hab auch gerade was entdeckt...das musst du ankucken...dieser Trail
http://vimeo.com/groups/mtb/videos/15518706


----------



## andi1969 (10. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was die Neoprenschützer bringen.



*Sehr viel......kann ich nur empfehlen*


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Dezember 2010)

Alter Schwede, der Trail ist ja mal richtig geil. 
Klar hab ich Lust zu radeln...werd jetzt mal meine Zug wechseln. Mal gespannt ob es gut klappt....

Gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Dezember 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sehr viel......kann ich nur empfehlen*



Werde mir morgen die dicksten Wasserpfützen suchen und den Neopren mal so richtig einweihen . 

Das Ding sieht auf jeden Fall viel versprechend aus.


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Dezember 2010)

...du packst das schon

Musst halt nur wieder richtig einfädeln


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> ...du packst das schon
> 
> Musst halt nur wieder richtig einfädeln



und das ist das Problem. Im Unterrohr ist eine Schaumstoffmatte drin, damit die Züge nicht klappern...werde es gleich rausfinden. Auf jeden Fall baue ich erstmal die Gabel aus.


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Dezember 2010)

Mach mal bitte auch n paar Bilder...damit ich auch weiß wie das aussieht.

Viel Spaß


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Dezember 2010)

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Katastrophe...ist das ein Müll: Hab jetzt mit allem drum und dran knapp 2 1/2 Stunden gebraucht.






[/URL][/IMG]

-Ausbau Gabel
-Ausbau Zughülle
-Ausbau Zug
-Einfädeln neue Zughülle ....dauert u. dauert u. dauert...
-Einbauen neuer Zug
-Einstellen Schaltung
-... und den ganzen anderen Mist wieder zusammen bauen

Nie wieder innen verlegte Züge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Dezember 2010)

Wenns schee macht  Wenn schon Züge drin waren hättest du die neue Zughülle doch einfach mit der alten einziehen können oder nicht? Das erspart das Gestocher beim Einbau.


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Dezember 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenns schee macht  Wenn schon Züge drin waren hättest du die neue Zughülle doch einfach mit der alten einziehen können oder nicht? Das erspart das Gestocher beim Einbau.



Das war auch meine Grundidee...doch leider kommt es meistens anders als man denkt. 
Man muß es erlebt haben, um es zu verstehen...


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Dezember 2010)

Puhh...bin gerade von der Weihnchtsfeier gekommen.

Wann hast du vor morgen zu fahren?

Hab jetzt auch ne XT Kurbel...nur noch nicht am Dirt verbaut


----------



## speschelaisd (11. Dezember 2010)

Wär 13:30 Uhr ok für dich...bin jetzt dann in der Wilferdinger Höhe...wenns aber knapp wird ruf ich dir an oder schreib dir ne SMS.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wär 13:30 Uhr ok für dich...bin jetzt dann in der Wilferdinger Höhe...wenns aber knapp wird ruf ich dir an oder schreib dir ne SMS.



Alles klar, dann wieder um 13:30Uhr beim Bäcker.
Bis dann...


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Dezember 2010)

@speschelaised

...haste dein Fahrrad schön geputzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (12. Dezember 2010)

Was glaubst du?...natürlich, ich habs gleich abgespritzt und meine Hose und die Schuhe auch gleich mit.

Und als ich vor dem Spiegel stand hab ich erst gesehen wie dreckig ich im Gesicht war

Hab auch noch mal die Breite vom Tretlager gemssen...das sollte passen.

Ich werd später auch noch ein paar Bilder von dem Zeug machen...damit du auch mal siehst wie die Sachen aussehen.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Dezember 2010)

Bilder sind immer gut.

Ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut, also die Gabel hat im Steurrohr kein Spiel sind wohl die Buchsen der Gabel. Na toll .

Deinen Film hab ich auch noch. Hab es gestern ganz vergessen...

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Dezember 2010)

Hier sind n paar Bilder...das Zeug is aber noch richtig dreckig


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Dezember 2010)

Aber das neue Demo schaut schon richtig gut aus...auch wenns n tiefes Tretlager hat...das musst du zugeben


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Dezember 2010)

Gut ausschauen tut es auf jeden Fall. Optisch ist es ein richtiger Leckerbissen .

Die Double Tracks haben potential. Kann man die nicht irgendwie umbauen, so daß sie in dein Dirt passen?

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Dezember 2010)

Bestimmt kann man die umbauen...aber die sind mir zu dick...da hab ich lieber die Veltec

Hab die Double Tracks und den Rahmen auch schon im Bikemarkt.

...und die Kurbel und das Kettenblatt tue ich glaube ich sandstrahlen.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Dezember 2010)

...auch nicht schlecht. Geld ist immer gut ( vor allem wenn die Lager mal kaputt gehen  ). Muß darüber immer noch schmunzeln...


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Dezember 2010)

Das kann ich jetzt so langsam auch wieder


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Dezember 2010)

...und schon was verkauft von deinen Teilen im Bikemarkt?

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Dezember 2010)

Ne, leider noch nicht...aber das kommt bestimmt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hast du dir denn schon einen Freerider raus gesucht, den du gern haben möchtest? Ich hätte echt mal Lust auf eine 20-30km Abfahrt....im Freeride Stiel.


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Dezember 2010)

Das wär ne richtig geile Sache.

Das Canyon hier wär echt genial
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2091
aber bei dem is die Farbe nicht so cool

Der is auch richtig gut...aber halt n vollwertiger Freerider
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2092
oder das halt
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2093


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Dezember 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2091

...das ist ja mal der burner schlecht hin. Wäre von den dreien mein Favorit.
Ok, also meinen Segen hast du, kannst es bestellen


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Dezember 2010)

Das Blau finde ich aber ein bisschen unpassend...dann lieber ne Totem und ne Hammerschmidt


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hat doch auch eine Hammerschmidt...*grins*
Ne Quark, dir muß es gefallen. Mir gefällt das blau auf jeden Fall unheimlich gut. 

Und denk dran, die Rock Shox verhärten im Winter


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Dezember 2010)

Das is auch wieder wahr...aber ich hab ja auch noch ein bisschen Zeit mich zu entscheiden


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das is auch wieder wahr...aber ich hab ja auch noch ein bisschen Zeit mich zu entscheiden



Ja das stimmt auch wieder...aber nimm eines mit Hammerschmidt, ich will die mal fahren .

Du bist jetzt aber auch auf Canyon gekommen?


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja auf jeden Fall...die sind mir irgendwie immer mehr sympatisch...und der Preis für diese Ausstattung ist einfach genial.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Dezember 2010)

Geht mir auch so...und wenn man mittlerweile eh selber schrauben will ( weil es einfach viel viel günstiger ist ), ist es einfach genial. 

Zugegeben, der Sx Trail Rahmen gefällt mir einen Tick besser...aber der Unterschied in der Ausstattung und im Preis sind einfach zu enorm um es außer acht zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (13. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem ichs gewagt habe, könnt ihr es ruhig auch wagen. Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie mein Teilchen aussieht.
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich aufjeden Fall das Dropzone nehmen...sieht schon viel besser aus als das Alpinist.


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Nachdem ichs gewagt habe, könnt ihr es ruhig auch wagen. Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie mein Teilchen aussieht.
> Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich aufjeden Fall das Dropzone nehmen...sieht schon viel besser aus als das Alpinist.



Hätte ich nicht schon 4 Räder würde ich mir glatt das FRX 9.0 holen, das für 1999. Der Preis ist der absolute Oberhammer.

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2095

...wenn du deines hast, mußt du mich unbedingt mal Probe sitzen lassen.


Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht schon 4 Räder würde ich mir glatt das FRX 9.0 holen, das für 1999. Der Preis ist der absolute Oberhammer.
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2095
> 
> ...



Geht klar. Sag mal, der Traum in Rot ist aber nicht deines oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Geht klar. Sag mal, der Traum in Rot ist aber nicht deines oder?



Supi .

Ne den Traum in rot, kann ich nicht mein eigen nennen. Sieht aber klasse aus das Teil.


----------



## speschelaisd (13. Dezember 2010)

Nene...das rote is meins...Spaß


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Dezember 2010)

meeeeeeeeeensch.
ich glaube die Zeit bis nächste Saison will einfach nicht vergehen..-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (14. Dezember 2010)

Das kannst du laut sagen...es sind nämlich noch 3 Monate, 17 Tage, 8 Stunden, 29 Minuten und 48 Sekunden bis Wildbad wieder auf macht...und dann gibt es nicht mal ne Bergbahn


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Dezember 2010)

So...bin gerade von nem Snowride zurückgekommen...man, das is richtig gut


----------



## andi1969 (15. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> So...bin gerade von nem Snowride zurückgekommen...man, das is richtig gut



*Macht Laune ......*


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> So...bin gerade von nem Snowride zurückgekommen...man, das is richtig gut



Wo bist du denn snowriden gewesen?

Hast deine Teile schon verkauft bzw. das Canyon bestellt ?

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Dezember 2010)

Bin n bisschen im Hagwald gefahren

Sind schon ein paar Anfragen gewesen...aber das Zeug bekomm ich schon verkauft

...und dann bestell ich mir das Canyon

Hab die XT Kurbel+Innenlager auch heut montiert.


----------



## Eike. (17. Dezember 2010)

Würd mich interessieren für wieviel du den Scott Rahmen wegkriegst, den hab ich auch noch im Keller liegen.


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Dezember 2010)

Der Rahmen an sich is ja schon unkaputtbar...aber der Lack is die Schwachstelle.


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Dezember 2010)

So...bin heut schon wieder gesnowridet

Hab sogar n paar Bilder gemacht...aber leider nur mit dem Handy




Ohne Handschuhe










@Patrick(funbiker)
Hab dich heut nicht gefragt weil ich dachte du hast andere, wichtigere Sachen zu tun. Ich hoff du bist mir nicht böse


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Dezember 2010)

@speschelaised

...so jetzt bin ich beleidigt . 

Ne quatsch, hätte gar nicht gekonnt. Chrissi ist ja gestern aus dem Krankenhaus gekommen. Hab diese Woche vor lauter 'Streß' schon 3 Kilo abgenommen.

Schöne Bilder, hoffe es hat Spaß gemacht. Demnächst bin ich wieder dabei....allerdings nicht mit Nobby Nic's .

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Dezember 2010)

Ja, im Schnee fahren macht echt Laune.

Hast du neue Reifen fürs Jimbo bestellt...oder nimmst dann nur das Froggy?

Grüßle zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ja, im Schnee fahren macht echt Laune.
> 
> Hast du neue Reifen fürs Jimbo bestellt...oder nimmst dann nur das Froggy?
> 
> Grüßle zurück



Weiß noch nicht, werde wahrscheinlich die Rubber Queen auf's Jimbo vorne aufziehen. Oder einfach das Froggy nehmen...

Hatte mir nämlich bei dem Sturz den Hals verzogen, hab das aber erst abends gemerkt .

Na ja was solls...

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Dezember 2010)

Apropo Sturz...mir is genau das gleiche wie dem Silvan passiert...die Kette beim treten gerissen und ab über den Lenker.

Bin auch gestern beim Cycle Sport vorbei...haben die ja zwar schön gemacht...aber über 14cm Federweg haben die ja wirklich nicht mehr da.

Wenn du mal wieder Zeit zum radeln hast kannst du dich ja auch melden...wenn du magst


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hast du dir was getan beim Sturz?

Da hatte ich echt recht, die haben alles an Rädern raus geschmissen, was Spaß machen könnte. Gut, wenn wir alt sind kaufen wir ein E- Bike...aber bis dahin...

Die Woche nach Weihnachten hab ich frei ( bis auf den Montag ). Da will ich auf jeden Fall etwas radeln...spätestens.

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Dezember 2010)

Ne, mir is nix passiert...bin da bei der Burgruine gefahren und den Abhang seitlich n bisschen heruntergestürzt...hab mich aber noch an nem Baum festhalten können

Ich muss auch nur noch bis am Donnerstag schaffen...dann hab ich bis zum 10. Januar Urlaub.

Hast du vielleicht am Freitag Lust...da können wir ja schon mittags fahren?


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

Freitag geht leider gar nicht, da ist doch Weihnachten . Wie immer sind die Feiertage zum essen da...mindestens 5 Kilo in 3 Tagen .

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

diese Woche ist es soweit,...mein "Traum" in Raw soll hier eintreffen. Das Rad wird Morgen versendet.
Bin mal gespannt wie die Maxxis Minion sind im vergleich zu Schwalbe. Leider wieder das Wetter so wie immer sein wenn man ein neues Rad bekommt...->regnerisch..-.-

Grüße
Bis Bald noch 101Tage....


----------



## speschelaisd (20. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Freitag geht leider gar nicht, da ist doch Weihnachten . Wie immer sind die Feiertage zum essen da...mindestens 5 Kilo in 3 Tagen .
> 
> Gruß



Man stimmt ja...ich bin so verpeilt


----------



## speschelaisd (20. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> diese Woche ist es soweit,...mein "Traum" in Raw soll hier eintreffen. Das Rad wird Morgen versendet.
> Bin mal gespannt wie die Maxxis Minion sind im vergleich zu Schwalbe. Leider wieder das Wetter so wie immer sein wenn man ein neues Rad bekommt...->regnerisch..-.-
> ...



Wenn du es hast musst du auf jeden Fall mal n Bild Posten


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wenn du es hast musst du auf jeden Fall mal n Bild Posten



Gestern bekam der erste sein Torque. Die Farbe ist schon gut anderst als auf dem Internetbildchen. Sieht viel übler nach RAW aus....richtig wie blankes Alu. Ich bin und bleib gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (20. Dezember 2010)

Is der Rahmen eigentlich Raw oder nur silber lackiert?


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte zuerst er sei Silber lackiert,...so sieht es auch auf der HP aus. Aber auf den Orginalbildern sieht man das es der blanke Alu ist..


----------



## speschelaisd (20. Dezember 2010)

Wie gut

Kann man sich eigentlich einfach so n Bike von Canyon schicken lassen ohne irgendwelche Gewährleistungen zum Kauf zu machen?


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wie gut
> 
> Kann man sich eigentlich einfach so n Bike von Canyon schicken lassen ohne irgendwelche Gewährleistungen zum Kauf zu machen?




Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz?? Vielleicht steh ich auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## speschelaisd (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich mein die schicken dir das Rad ja einfach so...du hast denen ja nicht gesagt dass su es kaufst...oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe es bezahlt....aber kann es jederzeit noch zurückschicken innerhalb von 30 Tagen. D.h wenn es mir nicht gefällt, gehts zurück. Aber es wird mir gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (20. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich habe es bezahlt....aber kann es jederzeit noch zurückschicken innerhalb von 30 Tagen. D.h wenn es mir nicht gefällt, gehts zurück. Aber es wird mir gefallen.



Also mir gefällt es .

@speschelaised

Sorry, daß ich nicht zurück geschrieben habe (sms ), war noch im Krankenhaus.

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (20. Dezember 2010)

Kein Problem...war echt ziemlich schlecht zu fahren...war nur babsich und rutschig.


----------



## speschelaisd (20. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich habe es bezahlt....aber kann es jederzeit noch zurückschicken innerhalb von 30 Tagen. D.h wenn es mir nicht gefällt, gehts zurück. Aber es wird mir gefallen.


Ahh ok...das is aber mal n Service.

Ich glaub ich brauch auch n Canyon


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Dezember 2010)




----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit !!


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Dezember 2010)

Ist leider nicht meins. Das in L glaube ich. Meins dürfte aber noch diese Woche kommen. Danke werde ich hoffentlich haben.


----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ahh ok...das is aber mal n Service.



Fernabnahmegesetz halt. Die Bikes sind bei Canyon ja keine individuellen Anfertigungen, von daher müssen sie die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht geben. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man dann ein deutlich gefahrenes Bike zurückschicken und sein komplettes Geld erwarten kann


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja so ein Rückgaberecht beruhigt zumindest sehr. Ist halt doch ein batzen Geld, den man da aus der Hand gibt.
Leider mußte ich bei Rose davon sogar Gebrauch machen...--->

@KA-Biker

...du bist bestimmt schon ganz kribbelig wegen dem neuen Bike, gell? 
Hast dir auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht 


Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Dezember 2010)

@KA-Biker

...du bist bestimmt schon ganz kribbelig wegen dem neuen Bike, gell? 
Hast dir auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht 


Gruß[/QUOTE]


Tatsächlich klingelte es schon Heute Morgen an der Türe. Ich spring nach 9 Stunden schlaf aus dem Bett. Mach mit zuhenen Augen die Türe auf, steht ein gelber Mensch vor mir. Er hat hier ein Nachnamepaket über 3116,50...darauf ich: ....moment ich muss mir erstmal eine Hose anziehen. Komme gleich wieder..
Zack ausgepackt und aufgebaut.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Dezember 2010)

und ? Fotos !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (22. Dezember 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> und ? Fotos !!!




geht irgendwie nicht. Schei** GoogleChrome..!!!


----------



## Saci (22. Dezember 2010)

hey, ihr quassler^^ , hat einer von euch ein AVID entlüftungskit? meine Code hat die komplettsanierung iwie nicht gut überstanden und verliert öl..


----------



## speschelaisd (22. Dezember 2010)

Wo verliert die den Öl?


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wo verliert die den Öl?



Am Bremshebel soviel ich weiß.


----------



## speschelaisd (22. Dezember 2010)

Dann kann auch ne Dichtung kaputt sein...aber wenn das Dot nur durch das Loch im Ausgleichsbegälterdeckel drückt (bei dem Ausrufezeichen !) , dann is das die überflüssige Bremsflüssigkeit.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> geht irgendwie nicht. Schei** GoogleChrome..!!!



Ich serve auch  mit google Chrome, daran liegt es eher nicht. Aber sobald man mal ein update gezogen hat, kann irgendwo in den tiefen der Software ein häkchen gelöscht oder gesetzt worden sein. Und dann kann man suchen woran es nun liegt...

Welch ein Spaß...

Gruß


Bilder wären natürlich sehr toll.

@Saci

Was hast du denn an der Code alles saniert?


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Dezember 2010)

So jetzt habe ich es mal irgendwie hinbekommen. Nicht das schönste und nicht das schärfste Bilder aber nunja in echt sehen Räder sowieso immer viel besser aus.


----------



## Saci (24. Dezember 2010)

also es ist die dichtung am griff, ist seit dem reinigen , jedenfalls sifft se jetzt und muss entlüftet bzw neu befüllt werden ..


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich es mal irgendwie hinbekommen. Nicht das schönste und nicht das schärfste Bilder aber nunja in echt sehen Räder sowieso immer viel besser aus.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 200698



Sehr schöne Kiste .
Bist du schon eine Runde gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (26. Dezember 2010)

Dann zeig ich euch mal meine Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Dezember 2010)

Aha,

dann hat sich Weihnachten für dich also mal so richtig gelohnt .

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Aha,
> 
> dann hat sich Weihnachten für dich also mal so richtig gelohnt .
> 
> Gruß




Der Rucksack passt doch farblich überhaupt garnicht zu deinem Rad. Gib ihn lieber mir !!...


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Dezember 2010)

Ach verdammt du hast ja recht...wenn wir uns wieder in Wildbad sehen geb ich dir ihn einfach mit


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Dezember 2010)

Und das Spritzdingens brauchst du auch nicht, denn nächstes Jahr gibts nur gutes Wetter..


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Dezember 2010)

Also meiner Ansicht nach, würden die Farben vom Rucksack, am meisten mit meinem Froggy harmonieren...

@KA-Biker

Hast du ne Ahnung, ob es oben in Kaltenbronn ein paar gute Trails gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (26. Dezember 2010)

Hast du vor nach Kaltenbronn zu gehen?

@KA-Biker:

Hast recht...den Spritzschutz brauch ich wirklich nicht weil ich doch n Gutwetterfahrer bin...aber es sieht gut aus


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hast du vor nach Kaltenbronn zu gehen?
> 
> @KA-Biker:
> 
> Hast recht...den Spritzschutz brauch ich wirklich nicht weil ich doch n Gutwetterfahrer bin...aber es sieht gut aus



Ja, wenn der Schnee weg ist und es wieder wärmer ist .

Ich kann man nicht daran erinnern, wann wir hier das letzte mal soviel Schnee hatten .


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Dezember 2010)

ne dort kenn ich nichts. Aber da musst du wohl noch ne weile warten das du dort wieder radfahren kannst.^^ Aktuell hats dort 90cm Schnee.


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Dezember 2010)

Wir können die Woche ja mal schauen ob man n Runde fahren kann.


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ne dort kenn ich nichts. Aber da musst du wohl noch ne weile warten das du dort wieder radfahren kannst.^^ Aktuell hats dort 90cm Schnee.



Ja schon liegt halt auch deutlich höher. Bin da ab und zu mit dem Motorrad unterwegs und habe ab und an ein paar Radfahrer mit Enduro's gesehen. Da gibt es bestimmt was...


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wir können die Woche ja mal schauen ob man n Runde fahren kann.



Ja auf jeden Fall. Bin schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr aufs Rad gekommen 

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst ja mal bescheid geben wenn du fahren willst.


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ja auf jeden Fall. Bin schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr aufs Rad gekommen
> 
> Gruß




Ich werde mich nacher mal schnell mit dem Canyon in den Powder wagen..


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nacher mal schnell mit dem Canyon in den Powder wagen..



Aber nicht, daß dich die Hexen klauen. Ist doch schon dunkel . Wie fährt sich das Teil?

@speschelaised

Klar, ich geb dir Bescheid. Morgen muß ich noch arbeiten, aber ab Dienstagt könnte es klappen .


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Aber nicht, daß dich die Hexen klauen. Ist doch schon dunkel . Wie fährt sich das Teil?
> 
> @speschelaised
> 
> Klar, ich geb dir Bescheid. Morgen muß ich noch arbeiten, aber ab Dienstagt könnte es klappen .



Och du musst morgen schaffen...also ich hab 2 Wochen lang frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (26. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Och du musst morgen schaffen...also ich hab 2 Wochen lang frei



 paaaaaaa mir doch egal 

Hauptsache ich kann die Woche mal radeln. Meine Beine werden sonst noch schlapp.


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Dezember 2010)

Das is nicht gut...wir müssen uns doch wildbadfit über den Winter machen


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das is nicht gut...wir müssen uns doch wildbadfit über den Winter machen



Oh ja. Seit unsere kleine da ist, geht die Zeit schneller rum. Und zack ist wieder ein Tag vorbei . Meine Waden fühlen sich auch schon ganz schlaff an...


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Dezember 2010)

läuft..läääuft...schnurrt die Koblenzer Katze.


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Dezember 2010)

schaut mal was wir gestern Abend gemacht haben...

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=175265439173074


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Dezember 2010)

Ehy ihr verückte Mongo


----------



## Saci (26. Dezember 2010)

@ patrick - ihr vögel ;D 

hats canyon die testfahrt überlebt? ^^ oder hats gleich voll fett übel krass zermosht?


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Dezember 2010)

Saci schrieb:


> @ patrick - ihr vögel ;D
> 
> hats canyon die testfahrt überlebt? ^^ oder hats gleich voll fett übel krass zermosht?



Ja, hat es. Ich glaub es hält mich aus....Echt massives Teilchen. Verwindet lange nicht so wie mein Schwabenpanzer. 
Mensch wieso kann noch nicht April sein...


----------



## Saci (26. Dezember 2010)

schon.. im april wird nämlcih rennen gefahren - BARR ruft - und DU fährst mit  iwie muss ich ja au hin kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ja wieso nur? Mir würde aber schon für's erste reichen, wenn der elendige Schnee weg wäre.


----------



## Saci (26. Dezember 2010)

ja , gut, da hast natürlich au recht - schnee weg - trockener boden, 18 grad und sonnig - DANKE


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Dezember 2010)

Saci schrieb:


> ja , gut, da hast natürlich au recht - schnee weg - trockener boden, 18 grad und sonnig - DANKE



Ja das hört sich gut an.

Ich geh jetzt mal mit dem Heißluftfön Frosty jagen.... vielleicht finde ich sogar im Keller noch eine alte Sprühdose mit extra viel FCKW....


----------



## Saci (26. Dezember 2010)

ich hab die heizung auf 5 - extra starke GLÜHbirnen drin unds fenster offen  aber nun werd ich mich raus in den weißen tod begeben udn nochn bierle trinken gehn - einen schönen abend noch


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Dezember 2010)

...dann laß es dir mal schmecken.


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Dezember 2010)

@speschelaised

Wie wäre es morgen um 12:30Uhr beim Bäcker?
Werd jetzt noch ein paar andere Reifen aufziehen...der Nobby Nic ist mir einfach zu Grenzwertig.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (28. Dezember 2010)

Lässt sich einrichten

Ziehst du dann den Rubber Queen auf?


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Lässt sich einrichten
> 
> Ziehst du dann den Rubber Queen auf?



Oh Mann, ich bin so clever wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve. Ich hab um 13:00Uhr einen Friseurtermin . Wie wäre es mit 14:15Uhr?

Hab vorne einen Muddy Mary aufgezogen und hinten den Rubber Queen. Sollte besser funktionieren wie die NN's.

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Dezember 2010)

Viel Spass....aber aufpassen bei dem Wetter.

Mit welchen Rädern fahrt ihr?


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd mein Enduro nehmen. Die Lyrik wird zwar wie immer bei den Temperaturen, relativ schnell hart werden...aber wer braucht schon Federweg *tssss*.

Gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Dezember 2010)

Abstimmen Fahrwerk....( RC4 )

http://www.bike-tv.cc/###


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich 

...erstmal muss es war werden, damit ich alles perfekt einstellen kann.


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Abstimmen Fahrwerk....( RC4 )
> 
> http://www.bike-tv.cc/###



Sau gut

Um 14:15 Uhr hat ich auch Zeit


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar, dann 14:15Uhr.
Ich finde das Video gar nicht so schlecht, aber wie sie auch schon im Video sagen, die richtige Feder und die richtige Zugstufe ist das Hauptsächliche...


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Dezember 2010)

Oh Mann,

gerade wieder auf youtube gefunden. Schreck laß nach....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68IDXpW6TW0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Guiness Book of Records (most inspirational)[/nomedia]


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Oh Mann,
> 
> gerade wieder auf youtube gefunden. Schreck laß nach....
> 
> YouTube        - Guiness Book of Records (most inspirational)





autsch..kann auch anders ausgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (29. Dezember 2010)

Kuckt mal...in dem Video kommen auch n paar Szenen aus Albstadt vor.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10947/h


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Kuckt mal...in dem Video kommen auch n paar Szenen aus Albstadt vor.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10947/h




Ist doch nix gegen goodold Wildbad....


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2010)

Oh Mann, 

ich bin geschafft. Das im Schnee rum walken, geht ganz schön in die Knochen. Spaß hat es gemacht.

Auf Albstadt freu ich mich jetzt schon wieder. Leider hat es ja dieses Jahr nicht mehr geklappt...aber das holen wir nach.

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich freu mich auch schon drauf...dann will ich den Wallride fahren...und auf das neue Zeug im DH bin ich auch mal gespannt.



KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ist doch nix gegen goodold Wildbad....


Is zwar nicht so brutal wie Wildbad...ist eben mehr so n flowiger Park...auch nicht so groß aufgezogen aber trotzdem empfehlenswert und schön zum fahren.


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2010)

Das ist wahr. Ist ein schöner kleiner Park der mächtig Spaß macht. Jonas, dir wird Winterberg dieses Jahr ganz sicher sehr gut gefallen. Wirst gar nicht mehr weg wollen...warte mal ab.


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Dezember 2010)

Da freu ich mich schon richtig drauf

...und auf Lac Blanc, Wildbad natürlich auch, Albstadt, Todtnau, Leogang, Saalbach-Hinterglemm, Willingen, Schladming, und was sonst noch kommt

Aber das muss ja nicht nächstes Jahr sein


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ein bisschen Albstadt...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJtVnINJeUU"]YouTube        - Bikepark Albstadt - Fun[/nomedia]


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Da freu ich mich schon richtig drauf
> 
> ...und auf Lac Blanc, Wildbad natürlich auch, Albstadt, Todtnau, Leogang, Saalbach-Hinterglemm, Willingen, Schladming, und was sonst noch kommt
> 
> Aber das muss ja nicht nächstes Jahr sein



Ich würde sagen, die Parks haben wir bis spätestens Mai durch .




( Mai 2013 )


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Dezember 2010)

Boahh...sau geil.

Da haben die ja noch ordentlich was dazugebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (29. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, die Parks haben wir bis spätestens Mai durch .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man muss ja auch noch Ziele für die Zukunft haben...sonst wirds doch langweilig


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2010)

Das ist wahr. Hätte schon mal Lust 1 Woche lang die ganzen Bikeparks in Österreich, Schweiz & Co ab zu klappern.

Gut danach werden wir wohl neue Lager brauchen, aber was solls


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Das ist wahr. Hätte schon mal Lust 1 Woche lang die ganzen Bikeparks in Österreich, Schweiz & Co ab zu klappern.
> 
> Gut danach werden wir wohl neue Lager brauchen, aber was solls



Jaja...irgendwann passiert dir das auch dass du neue Lager brauchst...aber bestell du dir lieber n neues Tretlager als Vorrat

Jetzt sind wir quitt

So n Roadtrip wär mal ne feine Sache...machen wir mal.


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Das ist wahr. Hätte schon mal Lust 1 Woche lang die ganzen Bikeparks in Österreich, Schweiz & Co ab zu klappern.
> 
> Gut danach werden wir wohl neue Lager brauchen, aber was solls



Bei mir bekommt ihr Lager aller Art....SKF, FAG und INA absolut kein Problem. Ich arbeite an der Quelle...


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Bei mir bekommt ihr Lager aller Art....SKF, FAG und INA absolut kein Problem. Ich arbeite an der Quelle...



Sehr gut...ich bin nämlich der Lagerzerstörer...aber auf Dauer macht das arm.


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Sehr gut...ich bin nÃ¤mlich der LagerzerstÃ¶rer...aber auf Dauer macht das arm.



Die Lager kosten sicherlich keine 30â¬ pro StÃ¼ck. SchÃ¤tze, daÃ du ein gutes SKF Lager fÃ¼r 10-15â¬ bekommst. Sind halt die Preise der HÃ¤ndler...

Da lohnt es sich eben schon, ein neues Laufrad zu kaufen 

@KA-Biker

...gut zu wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (29. Dezember 2010)

Gut das ich alles zu unserem EK bekomme...


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Gut das ich alles zu unserem EK bekomme...



EK ist immer gut. Was kostet denn so durchschnittlich ein stink normales SKF Lager?


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Dezember 2010)

Also bei meinen LaufrÃ¤dern habe ich 120â¬ fÃ¼r vier StÃ¼ck gezahlt...ein Lager ca.30â¬


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2010)

Für so etwas kann ich mich ja auch begeistern:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_ZuJy-76cE&feature=channel"]YouTube        - Red Bull Romaniacs 2010 - Day 2 - "Dangers and Risks"[/nomedia]

...sieht auf jeden Fall nach richtig Spaß aus.


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Dezember 2010)

Joa...aber da find ich das Fahrrad fahren schöner.


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Joa...aber da find ich das Fahrrad fahren schöner.



Ja schöner ist es schon. Würde aber gerne mal auf dem Moped so eine kleine leichte Endurotour machen. 

PS.: Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was ich mir von meinem 50 Gutschein von Mr. Bike kaufen soll....

Bitte, bitte Vorschläge...


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Dezember 2010)

Du könntest dir doch die Elixir fürs Biggi holen...wie du gesagt hast.

...mehr sinnvolle Ideen hab ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2010)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Du könntest dir doch die Elixir fürs Biggi holen...wie du gesagt hast.
> 
> ...mehr sinnvolle Ideen hab ich leider auch nicht.



Ja das wäre das einzigst sinnvolle. Eigentlich ist es schon deprimierend, da hat man einen Gutschein, und weiß nicht was man sich kaufen soll. Ich mach mir langsam Sorgen um mich...--->


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Dezember 2010)

So...werd so langsam in Bett gehen...muss ja morgen um 5 Uhr raus.

Wir werden uns ja vorm neuen Jahr nimmer sehen...dann wünsch ich euch mal n guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und lasst es krachen.


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2010)

Dann mal viel Spaß beim Ski fahren. Ebenfalls einen guten rutsch und bis 2011.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (30. Dezember 2010)

Kommt drauf an welche Größe, und wenn können wir das unter uns klären und nicht so öffentlich..


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche Größe, und wenn können wir das unter uns klären und nicht so öffentlich..



Alles klar, sobald meine hinüber sind meld ich mich


----------



## speschelaisd (3. Januar 2011)

So...ich bin wieder da Heim.

Is sogar noch alles dran

@funbiker
Wann hast du mal Zeit ne Runde zu fahren?

Grüßle


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> So...ich bin wieder da Heim.
> 
> Is sogar noch alles dran
> 
> ...



Am Feiertag vielleicht, können wir aber spontan ausmachen. Ich hab mir eine neue VR-Bremse bestellt 

Hat's Ski fahren Spaß gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (3. Januar 2011)

War sehr geil

...und mit den neuen Ski ist es sogar noch besser gegangen als sonst

Da hast du recht...machen wir einfach mal spontan aus.

Was für ne Bremse hast bestellt (fürs Biggi?)...Elixir?


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte auch noch zwei Elixir CR Carbon mit 200er Scheiben eventuell für dich gehabt.

PS: was neues   http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/7/6/6/6/_/original/DSCN1789.JPG


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Januar 2011)

Is einfach der Hammer das Teil

Hast du das Cheteah eingentlich selber aufgebaut oder als Komplettrad gekauft?


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Januar 2011)

Ich habe es genau nach meinen individuellen Wünschen aufbauen lassen...


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Januar 2011)

Hast du es schon überhaupt mal richtig testen können?

Bin heut bei uns ein bisschen im Wald rumgefahren...und da hab ich den dicken Typ mit den langen Haaren aus Wildbad, der immer am Lift steht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (4. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hast du es schon überhaupt mal richtig testen können?
> 
> Bin heut bei uns ein bisschen im Wald rumgefahren...und da hab ich den dicken Typ mit den langen Haaren aus Wildbad, der immer am Lift steht gesehen.



So dick ist der Jürgen garnicht...


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Januar 2011)

Warum steht er eigentlich immer da unten m Lift?


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Januar 2011)

@speschelaisd

...hab mir die da bestellt:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Code-R-Scheibenbremse-graphite-Mod-2011.html

Will mal testen wie die ist 

@KA-Biker

Also das Canyon ist richtig schick. 
Die Elixir Carbon sind mir zu leicht .

Was für Bremsen willst du dir dran bauen, wenn du die Elixir Carbon verkaufst?

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Januar 2011)

Hast du die bei Hibike oder bei Mr. Bike bestellt?

Ich denk er hat die Bremse von seinem Cheetah...am Canyon is ja ne Code.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Januar 2011)

Ach ja, jetzt seh ich es. Ist ja ne Code dran....was mich zu meiner nächsten Frage bringt: Wie ist die Code?

Hab sie bei Hibike bestellt. Lieferzeit ist allerdings länger als 2 Wochen. Macht aber nix, bis zur Saison ist eh noch eine Weile hin.


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Januar 2011)

Ich werd mir auch in der nächsen Zeit n neues HR kaufen müssen...der Freilauf kracht ab und zu richtig.

...ne neue Bremse wär auch nicht schlecht...zumindest ne HR Bremse...da wär die Code R genau das richtige für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (4. Januar 2011)

Ja Hinterrad wäre nötig bei dir. *grins*

Aber eine Code für das Dirt würde ich nicht nehmen, das lohnt sich nicht. Da würde ich zur Elixir 5 greifen.


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Januar 2011)

Aber die Elixir 5 hat mir einfach zu wenig Blingblinbfaktor 

Hab mir auch schon überlegt ne weiße Elixir CR(http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...xir-CR-Carbon-Scheibenbremse-Mod-2010.html)zu kaufen...die ans Demo bauen und die Elixir R ans Dirt.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Januar 2011)

Ja doch, daß würde zum Demo passen. Hätte sogar Carbon Bremsgriffe ...
Also gut bestell sie dir 

Bin mal gespannt wann die Code R kommt und die Pedale und die Griffe, welche ich bestellt habe...


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Warum steht er eigentlich immer da unten m Lift?



ist ein Bekannter aus Dieters frühen Zeiten


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ist ein Bekannter aus Dieters frühen Zeiten



Ahh ok...hab mir so was gedacht...weil der so oft da ist.


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Januar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ja doch, daß würde zum Demo passen. Hätte sogar Carbon Bremsgriffe ...
> Also gut bestell sie dir
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wann die Code R kommt und die Pedale und die Griffe, welche ich bestellt habe...



Das find ich auch...das weiße und das rot eloxierte würde echt super passe...und du weißt doch...Leichtbau

...aber da is wieder der Preis

Was hast du für Griffe und Pedale?


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ahh ok...hab mir so was gedacht...weil der so oft da ist.



Eventuell intressiert ihn auch die Leute die da sind. Er hat ein Jugendrreizeitheim in Heidelberg.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Januar 2011)

Troy Lee Griffe in Neon gelb mit lila eloxierten Klemmringen  und die Pedale, welche ich schon am Demo / Biggi habe, nur in weiß mit schwarzen Pins und höherwertigeren Gleitlagern.

Aber die Griffe sind echt porno...


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Januar 2011)

Ich überlege mir noch ein Fahrradträger zuzulegen. Ich muss mit dennen Teilen vorlieb nehmen die ohne AHK funktionieren. Jedoch weiß ich garnicht in wie fern ich den Teilen trauen kann. Was meint ihr?


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Januar 2011)

Wo macht mann die denn fest...ohne Anhängerkuplung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (4. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir noch ein Fahrradträger zuzulegen. Ich muss mit dennen Teilen vorlieb nehmen die ohne AHK funktionieren. Jedoch weiß ich garnicht in wie fern ich den Teilen trauen kann. Was meint ihr?



Das Problem ist die Tragelast der Fahrradträger ohne Anhängerkupplung. Unsere Räder sind halt schwerer als das 0815 Rad. Gibt es aber schon...ob man die allerdings kratzfrei befestigen kann, ist eine andere Sache.

Ich hab auch ewig gesucht und mich am Ende doch für eine Anhängerkupplung entschieden.


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Januar 2011)

Wo machst du die Troy Lee Griffe dran...ans Demo?


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Januar 2011)

ja......ob das hält, dann noch bei meiner Fahrweise... Dann hab ich auch wieder den Fliegenschmodder am Rad von der Autobahn..-.-


----------



## Waldgeist (5. Januar 2011)

@KA-Biker
Schau mal da, die sind lt. Tests derzeit die Besten auf dem Markt
Thule Farradträgersysteme


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wo machst du die Troy Lee Griffe dran...ans Demo?



Die kommen wahrscheinlich ans Lapierre. Ist aber noch nicht sicher .


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Januar 2011)

Hab auch bei Hibike wegen der Veltec DH gefragt...jetzt haben die gesagt das es die nur mit 10mm Steckachse oder 12mm Schnellspanner gibt. Was mach ich denn jetzt-->


----------



## Saci (5. Januar 2011)

@ KA-dingens: find ich gut - du musst mich ja diese saison immer mitnehmen


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hab auch bei Hibike wegen der Veltec DH gefragt...jetzt haben die gesagt das es die nur mit 10mm Steckachse oder 12mm Schnellspanner gibt. Was mach ich denn jetzt-->



Aufbohren  oder dich nach einer anderen um sehen. Ist aber echt schade, die Veltec ist günstig und hält.


Schei$$ auf Fahrradträger, so macht man das:







[/URL][/IMG]

...die jungs wissen wie es geht.


----------



## Waldgeist (5. Januar 2011)

Schei$$ auf Fahrradträger, so macht man das:






[/URL][/IMG]

...die jungs wissen wie es geht.[/QUOTE]

??? Satz mit X, war wohl nix, jedenfalls ich seh nix..

klappt doch, aber dauert. Liegt wohl am vollpacken, das dauert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (5. Januar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Aufbohren  oder dich nach einer anderen um sehen. Ist aber echt schade, die Veltec ist günstig und hält.
> 
> 
> Schei$$ auf Fahrradträger, so macht man das:
> ...



Die schönen Gambler


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Januar 2011)

Wie kann man so etwas seinem Rad nur antun. Da ist ja shutteln ein Spaß dagegen...


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Januar 2011)

Wenn das in Wildbad so ist hör ich auf zu fahren


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wenn das in Wildbad so ist hör ich auf zu fahren



 dann schieben wir eben hoch. Also das würde ich auch nicht mit machen..die armen Räder. 

Wann gehen wir radeln? Morgen o. Freitag?


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Januar 2011)

Ich würd sagen morgen und Freitag...ne, ich würd morgen gehen...hättest du da Zeit?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Januar 2011)

Ja, aber erst 15:15Uhr. Ist vielleicht fast schon wieder zu spät. Wir doch immer gleich dunkel...

Freitag hätte ich da mehr Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (5. Januar 2011)

Dann machen wir es am Freitag...wann hast du da gedacht?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Januar 2011)

Würde sagen so 13:00Uhr beim Bäcker?

Bis dahin hat es auch noch geregnet und der Schnee ist ein wenig abgetaut


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Januar 2011)

Hoffentlich is er zumindest angetaut...jetzt ist es nämlich das pur Eis auf den Wegen.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hoffentlich is er zumindest angetaut...jetzt ist es nämlich das pur Eis auf den Wegen.



Das hab ich heute auch schon gemerkt, allerdings mit dem Auto, als ich an meiner Einfahrt vorbei gerutscht bin


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie das wird mit dem Shutteln diese Saison klappt. Ich hoffe es ist so wie 2010 auch wo die Räder auf einer Ladefläche sind. Das ging gut. Aber sowas wie auf dem Bild...bis du die Räder entknotet hast kannste auch hochschieben.... Aber da passen wenige Räder drauf. Ich bin gespannt wie das an riesigen Andrängen wird an schönen Sommerwochenenden..
Aber jetzt geht erstmal der Schnee weg..


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Januar 2011)

Warum nehmen sie eigentlich nicht den Anhänger, den sie dafür gekauft haben? Der sieht doch ganz komfortabel für die Räder aus.

http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Januar 2011)

Also wenn die den nicht nehmen...dann gibts aber Ärger.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Januar 2011)

...und wieder sauber? Ich fühle mich jetzt ca. 10kg leichter ohne diese nassen Klamotten.


----------



## speschelaisd (7. Januar 2011)

Ich auch ...war ne echte Schweinerei...aber lustig.

Hab auch gerade beim Cycle Sport angerufen...die haben wie immer keine Ahnung (was soll man denn auch erwarten).

...beim MisterBike hab ich auch angerufen...die haben mich gefragt welche Nummer das LR hat...was soll ich denen jetzt sagen?


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Januar 2011)

Da hast du recht...finde ich aber schon spärlich, wenn man als Radladen nicht weiß, was ein Umbausatz für eine Radnabe ist. Na ja gut.

Was ist denn eine Laufradnummer?

Diese Angaben sollten denen doch reichen:

Felge	Veltec DH Felge 26",
32Loch, 34mm breit	Veltec DH Felge 26",
32Loch, 34mm breit
Nabe*	Veltec DH 9mm, 32Loch
inkl. Umbaukit auf 20mm,
2-fach Industriegelagert
6-Loch IS2000 Scheibenbremsaufnahme
Veltec DH 135x10mm, 32Loch
inkl. Umbaukit auf 12mm,
4-fach Industriegelagert
6-Loch IS2000 Scheibenbremsaufnahme
Speichen	SAPIM Leader 2,0mm, schwarz	SAPIM Leader 2,0mm, schwarz
Nippel	14mm Messing	14mm Messing
Gewicht	1150g	1350g

Ich würde die mal fragen, was das für eine Nummer sein soll.


Da will ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall hin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (7. Januar 2011)

Was für ne Nummer das seinen soll weiß ich auch nicht...hab mir schon überlegt ob ich das ganze Laufrad beim Mister Bike mit Umbaukit kufen soll.

Lac Blanc...ein Traum


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Januar 2011)

Mmmhh frag erstmal nach dem Preis...und vor allem was neue Lager kosten .

Ich weiß jetzt warum meine HR Bremse nicht mehr gebremst hat. Ich lade gleich mal ein Bild hoch...


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Januar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

...die Bremsbeläge sind völlig am Ende. Da hat nur noch das Metall gebremst.


----------



## speschelaisd (7. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub ich ruf morgen noch mal an.

Der auf dem Video is glaube ich auch der aus Albstadt mit dem Trek Session 88.

Hier hab ich auch den Spritzschutz hochgeladen...http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/804681...kuck mal aufs Datum


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Januar 2011)

Ja ich hab es vorhin schon gesehen. Ich war halt mal wieder blind.
Bin mal gespannt was das Laufrad bei Mr. Bike kostet.

Was sagst du zu den Belägen, ist doch top, oder?


----------



## speschelaisd (7. Januar 2011)

Ach du meine Güte...du Angstbremser.

...da is ja auch die Feder völlig verbogen.

Ich glaub du brauchst neue


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte...du Angstbremser.
> 
> ...da is ja auch die Feder völlig verbogen.
> 
> Ich glaub du brauchst neue



Nein, da muß ich dich leider korrigieren. Die Feder ist nicht verbogen, die ist abgeschliffen. Da fehlt ein komplettes Stück was wohl abgerieben wurde . Echt krass.

Ich hatte aber noch ein paar alte. Sind aber noch gut, hab sie gleich eingebaut.


----------



## speschelaisd (7. Januar 2011)

Die Bremsscheibe hats gedankt

...aber die Kolben gehn noch, oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Januar 2011)

Die Kolben sind noch gut. Hab die zurück gedrückt. Das einzigste was mir aufgefallen ist, daß wohl ein bisschen zuviel dot im System ist. Kann die Kolben nicht soweit zurück drücken, daß ich den bleeding block dazwischen bekomme. Macht aber nichts, hab dafür einen sehr knackigen Druckpunkt. Werd es beim nächsten entlüften richten, dann paßt auch der Block dazwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (7. Januar 2011)

Zum Glück waren es aber nur die Beläge.


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Januar 2011)

Brauch noch wer was von Hibike? Ich geb grad meine Bestellung auf.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Januar 2011)

Ne danke. Ich warte schon auf meine Lieferung....Was bestellst du denn?

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Januar 2011)

ein zweites Mal NC-17 Sudpin III,...aber dieses mal in schwarz. An meinem Cheetah hatte ich sie in weiss und da war ich schon sehr zufrieden damit. Mit 385gr sind sie auch noch relativ "leicht". Am Canyon sehen weisse Pedale miserabel aus.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Januar 2011)

Weiß würde zum raw look echt nicht passen. Bin mal auf einen Fahrbericht von dir gespannt.


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Januar 2011)

Ich auch. Ist nicht so racelastig wie das Demo.., aber wenn du willst kannste auch mal ein paar Runden drehn auf dem Parkplatz. Doch schon wenn du dich draufsetzt versinkst du im Rad.....Gabel und Dämpfer sind auf 60kg eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (7. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich auch. Ist nicht so racelastig wie das Demo.., aber wenn du willst kannste auch mal ein paar Runden drehn auf dem Parkplatz. Doch schon wenn du dich draufsetzt versinkst du im Rad.....Gabel und Dämpfer sind auf 60kg eingestellt.



Mein 2009 Demo ist auch noch nicht so racelastig wie das vom speschelaisd. Bin mal auf die Geometrie gespannt vom Canyon.

Mit meinen 85kg hab ich dann halt 50 Sag, für den Parkplatz wirds reichen  ( solange keine tiefen Schlaglöcher kommen )


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Januar 2011)

Um es noch racelastiger zu bekommen kann man ja noch spielen mit Lenker, Vorbau und Steuersatz. Alles machbar. Ich muss sagen die Fox 40 ist schon ein schönes Teil. Ich muss mich erstmal durch die zichtausend Einstellmöglichkeiten von Dämpfer und Gabel kämpfen.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Um es noch racelastiger zu bekommen kann man ja noch spielen mit Lenker, Vorbau und Steuersatz. Alles machbar. Ich muss sagen die Fox 40 ist schon ein schönes Teil. Ich muss mich erstmal durch die zichtausend Einstellmöglichkeiten von Dämpfer und Gabel kämpfen.



Oh ja, die 'großen' Fox Gabeln & Dämpfer führen automatisch ein Drehknopfstudium mit sich .

Macht aber auch Spaß die Einstelllerei.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

Hätte doch bloß der Hinterbau gepaßt...leider leider. 
Gefällt mir aber immer noch sehr gut:






[/URL][/IMG]

Vor allem hätte ich es gerne mal richtig gefahren.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Januar 2011)

häääääääää.....? seit wann hast du den Fleischhaufen?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

...den hatte ich nur ein paar Tage letztes Jahr. Hatte das gute Stück aus dem Karton geholt und sofort Spiel am Hinterbau festgestellt. Hab das Gelenk in dem Spiel war wieder festgezogen und den Hinterbau per Hand komprimiert. Dabei konnte ich beobachten wie sich binnen weniger Einfedervorgänge,  der Hinterbau wiederum selbstständig machte und die Schrauben sich von alleine raus drehten. 

Darauf hin habe ich das Bike zurück geschickt.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Januar 2011)

Sei froh....jetzt hast du das DEMO. Damit kann man nie was falsch machen obwohl ich mir nie eines kaufen würde.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Sei froh....jetzt hast du das DEMO. Damit kann man nie was falsch machen ob wohl ich mir nie eines kaufen würde.



Dafür habe ich dann das Froggy gekauft . Demo hatte ich schon vorher.

Wie viel Tage noch bis die Saison wieder anfängt....


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Januar 2011)

51 Tage....mensch...und ich hab noch Zwischenprüfung..*würg*
Hab mir ja für dieses Jahr vorgenommen beim Rennen in Wildbad mit Hobbylizenz zu fahren mit dem Vorsatz " hauptsache ankommen und hauptsache nicht letzter"..


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

Oh Prüfungen, zum Glück habe ich das nicht mehr.

51 Tage...Mist doch noch so lange. Rennen mit fahren in Wildbad, naja gut unterwegs bist du ja. Könnte schon hin hauen. Holst du dir eine Saisonkarte für 2011?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (8. Januar 2011)

Nicht-letzter-Platz sollte doch möglich sein... Mit der Saisonkarte bin ich noch am überlegen. Ich will mir erstmal anschauen wie das mit dem shutteln..etc klappt. Dann werde ich mich spontan entscheiden.


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

Ein Rennen zu fahren würd mich auch mal reizen...vielleicht aber noch n paar andere vorher...z.B. die Dirt Masters in Winterberg...weil als erstes Rennen gleich Wildbad.

...aber mal schauen wie die Saison so läuft. Wenn man n paar Leute is wär ja auch cool...Patrick, Silvan?, der andere Patrick (funbiker) und ich.

Kann ich bei Rennen eigentlich noch bei den Jugendlichen mitfahren?


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Januar 2011)

Musst du schauen auf der IXS Internetseite. Aber da brauchst du glaub ich ne richtig Rennlizenz.
Silvan ist das der mit dem schwarzen Ghost?
Naja, ich hab mir das Rennen und den IXS Drop für dieses Jahr vorgenommen.


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

Den Drop hab ich mir auch mal ins Auge gefasst.

Der Silvan hat n schwarz-blaues Giant...hast bestimmt schonmal mit uns gesehen.



Ne schwarze Boxxer fährt er aber jetzt.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

Ja der Silvan...der ist schneller unterwegs wie wir. Der hat es halt im Blut...
Rennen vielleicht schon, aber Wildbad eher nicht. Winterberg wäre nicht schlecht, aber ich glaube da ist die Hölle los am Rennwochenende.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

Hast du jetzt doch alle drei bestellt Jonas?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

Ja, hab mich einfach nicht entscheiden können

...das linke wär aber das beste für mich...ich hoffe ich darf mir das irgendwann noch dieses Jahr holen.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

Ok das linke. Hat auch eine Hammerschmidt , du kannst es dir also jetzt bestellen .

Wobei die Farben von dem mittleren gefallen mir am besten.


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ja der Silvan...der ist schneller unterwegs wie wir. Der hat es halt im Blut...
> Rennen vielleicht schon, aber Wildbad eher nicht. Winterberg wäre nicht schlecht, aber ich glaube da ist die Hölle los am Rennwochenende.



Dann doch lieber unser Pinztal Cup Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber unser Pinztal Cup Rennen



Ey warte mal. Hast du überhaupt die Rechte an dem UCI Logo 

Ja doch, aber wo könnte man das machen?


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

Also im Frühjahr bekommen wir beim Niklas ne Lasterladung Dreck...wenn wir da dann mal fertig sind können wir ja da ein Rennen machen...und am Strommasten noch eins.

Da darf sich jeder ne Strecke raussuchen


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, was ihr aus der Ladung Erde macht, die ihr da bekommt...


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab da schon nen "endgeilen" Plan im Kopf...mit viel Northshore Zeug, fetten Kickern und nen Wallride will ich auch bauen.

Alles halt viel größer und schöner...ich muss die anderen nur noch dazubringen das zu bauen wie ich mir das vorstell.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Also ich hab da schon nen "endgeilen" Plan im Kopf...mit viel Northshore Zeug, fetten Kickern und nen Wallride will ich auch bauen.
> 
> Alles halt viel größer und schöner...ich muss die anderen nur noch dazubringen das zu bauen wie ich mir das vorstell.



Du willst ja einen kleinen Bikepark bauen. Auf dem Wasserhügel fängt es dann an, oder?


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

Ja genau, da will ich nen Dropstart bauen...so ähnlich wie in Willingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

aber nicht zu tief graben, nachher weckst du noch das Wasserlochmonster auf, und die klauen Demo's. Sind aber nur Gerüchte...es hat noch keiner eines gesehen. 

Im steilen kannst du da aber kaum einen Drop bauen. Eher einen Absprung und die Landung dann im flachen auf schütten.


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

Ja, das sind noch nur Ideen...das muss ich mir im Frühjahr noch mal genau anschauen und nen Plan machen.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

...aber Potenzial hat das auf alle Fälle. Sind bestimmt 350-400m Line was man da bauen kann. Hat also schon was. Ich würde da was Shore mäßiges bauen um Technik zu üben.

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

Ich will auch ziemlich viel Shorezeug bauen...in Winterberg gibt es ja auch diesen Step Up...so etwas würde ich auch cool finden.

Aber das nächste Problem ist das Holz...wo bekommt man das billig her?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

Shorezeug ist gut, da komm ich auch mal vorbei. Wo man billig Holz herbekommt weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Da kann man halt auch nicht jedes Holz nehmen...müßte man mal gucken.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Januar 2011)

Dann muss ich mir doch noch 4xer anschaffen. Dann komm ich zu euch..


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

Ach was...da kann man bestimmt auch mit nem Downhiller fahren...aber wenns fertig gebaut ist kannst du gerne mal vorbeikommen...ist halt nur ca. 400m lang...aber wie sagt man so schön...klein aber fein


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

Kann mir das auch schon gut vorstellen. Wenn man ein paar technische Shore's einbaut, kann man auf 400m mal gut und gerne 2-3min unterwegs sein. 

Hoffentlich ist bald wieder Sommer


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Shorezeug ist gut, da komm ich auch mal vorbei. Wo man billig Holz herbekommt weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Da kann man halt auch nicht jedes Holz nehmen...müßte man mal gucken.



Das Holz muss ja nicht unbedingt neu sein...mal bei meinem Opa in der Scheuer schauen was der noch rumliegen hat.

Ich freu mich auch schon wieder aufs Frühjahr...zumindest bis es trocken wird...dann können wir die Shores schon anfangen...und wenn der Dreck da ist wird geshapet


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das Holz muss ja nicht unbedingt neu sein...mal bei meinem Opa in der Scheuer schauen was der noch rumliegen hat.
> 
> Ich freu mich auch schon wieder aufs Frühjahr...zumindest bis es trocken wird...dann können wir die Shores schon anfangen...und wenn der Dreck da ist wird geshapet



Aha da hast du dir die Antwort schon selbst gegeben...

Zitat: bei meinem Opa in der Scheuer : Zitat Ende

...die Scheuer ist doch garantiert aus Holz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

Hahaha...gute Idee

...is aber halt ne Menge Holz die man da braucht...und soviel kann ich mir da nicht holen...da muss ich wohl was organisieren


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

Da findet sich schon was. Man könnte sich mal ein paar NS Elemente überlegen. Können wir ja beim nächsten mal fahren drüber Fachsimpeln .

Hast du wegen einem Laufrad nochmal nachgefragt?


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

Das müssen wir auf jeden Fall noch ml ausgiebig besprechen

Ne,heut nicht...hab den ganzen Tag Holz gemacht.

Hab aber überlegt ob ich frag ob mir jemand ne 135mm lange Hülse, mit nem Außendurchmesser von 10mm und nen Innendurchmesser von 9mm, macht.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das müssen wir auf jeden Fall noch ml ausgiebig besprechen
> 
> Ne,heut nicht...hab den ganzen Tag Holz gemacht.
> 
> Hab aber überlegt ob ich frag ob mir jemand ne 135mm lange Hülse, mit nem Außendurchmesser von 10mm und nen Innendurchmesser von 9mm, macht.



Da kauf dir lieber gleich ein passendes LR. Vor allem, deines wird nicht mehr all zu lange mitmachen, befürchte ich.

Guck mal da hat einer ganz viele Canyon Bilder hochgeladen:







[/URL][/IMG]

...ist es nicht schön


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

So ein Sauhund.

Aber die von Mister Bike haben meine ich gesagt es gibt ein Umbaukit...und wenn ich ganz lustig bin kauf ich gleich das ganze LR bei denen.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

...aber echt.

Ja kauf dir gleich das ganze Laufrad und Adapter auf einmal. Sonst hast du wieder die Rennerei bis du alles zusammen hast.


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Januar 2011)

Is nur blöd dass ich jetzt ne Woche nach Berlin geh


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

Wehe du kommst mit diesem elendigen Dialekt zurück .


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ne viel schönere Thomson Sattelstütze und mein dünner Carbonsattel sieht verdammt gut aus.Also dieses FRX Ltd. entspricht nicht 100% der Orginalausstattung Aber schauts euch einfach in echt an. Sieht echt super aus...echt gelungen


Sorry Funbiker habe mich vohin vertan, sind doch noch 81 Tage und nicht 51..-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (9. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich hab ne viel schönere Thomson Sattelstütze und mein dünner Carbonsattel sieht verdammt gut aus.Also dieses FRX Ltd. entspricht nicht 100% der Orginalausstattung Aber schauts euch einfach in echt an. Sieht echt super aus...echt gelungen
> 
> 
> Sorry Funbiker habe mich vohin vertan, sind doch noch 81 Tage und nicht 51..-.-



81 Tage  das ist ja noch schlimmer....

Diese kleine FRX würde mich schon reizen. Mal schauen was das Jahr so alles bringt


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Januar 2011)

Bei Canyon musst du wissen, dass Räder wenn sie dieses Jahr gut laufen sehr schnell ausverkauft sind. Und die bauen dann keine neuen mehr. D.h wenn im April keins mehr da ist, dann gibts auch keines mehr.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Bei Canyon musst du wissen, dass Räder wenn sie dieses Jahr gut laufen sehr schnell ausverkauft sind. Und die bauen dann keine neuen mehr. D.h wenn im April keins mehr da ist, dann gibts auch keines mehr.



Das macht nichts, ich habe ja schon 4 Räder. Ist nur ein Hirngespinst von mir und falls es doch noch welche gibt und ich mich gar nicht mehr zurück halten kann, dann......

Ist halt Winterzeit und man sieht im Internet lauter tolle Sachen, welche man doch auch gerne haben würde .


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Januar 2011)

Ja,...die guten alten Frustkäufe...
Wenn ich in Wiba im Rennen fahre, müsst ihr wenigstens zuschauen..


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Januar 2011)

Zuschauen ist ja ein Muss

...aber ob ich mitfahre weiß ich noch nicht.

Hast du noch andere Rennen bei denen du fahren willst?


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Januar 2011)

Kommt drauf an wie ich zeit habe.
Komm fahr doch auch mit. Ist doch völlig ohne Leistungsdruck, außer den den du dir selbst machst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (10. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ja,...die guten alten Frustkäufe...
> Wenn ich in Wiba im Rennen fahre, müsst ihr wenigstens zuschauen..



 Frustkäufe.

Aber sicher doch, das Rennen laß ich mir nicht entgehen.

@speschelaisd

...bist du schon in Berlin?


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Januar 2011)

Ne, bin noch da Heim...morgen früh fahr ich mit dem ICE nach Berlin...dann habt ihr mich bis zum Freitag los

@KA-Biker:
Ich hätte echt Lust und wenn ich darf (von meinen Eltern aus) fahr ich auch mit.

...wolltest du das hören?


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Januar 2011)

...du wirst bestimmt dein Demo vermissen . Was neues zwecks des Hinterrades?


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Januar 2011)

Nein...will am Samstag beim Mister Bike anrufen und das Laufrad mit Umbaukit bestellen...heut hatte ich leider keine Zeit...Schule

Sonst hätt ich es heute schon bestellt.


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Nein...will am Samstag beim Mister Bike anrufen und das Laufrad mit Umbaukit bestellen...heut hatte ich leider keine Zeit...Schule
> 
> Sonst hätt ich es heute schon bestellt.



Dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß in Berlin...und treibs nicht zu wild .


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Januar 2011)

Danke danke...aber ich übertreibs nie


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Januar 2011)

meine Deemax aus dem Cheetah würden bestimmt geil in deinem Rad ausehen... aber ich versuch erstmal Komplettradverkauf


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Januar 2011)

In welchen Rad meinst du...im Patrick sein Demo oder in meinem?


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Januar 2011)

in deinem. Deine Laufräder sind doch hinüber!?!?


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Januar 2011)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt euch zwei im Rennen in Wildbad zu sehen. Die Deemax würden echt gut in das 2010 Demo passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (12. Januar 2011)

Also,...Samstag ist Quali und Sonntag Rennen wie jedes Jahr.

@Namensvetter: Wir brauche noch jemand für die Kamera..


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Also,...Samstag ist Quali und Sonntag Rennen wie jedes Jahr.
> 
> @Namensvetter: Wir brauche noch jemand für die Kamera..



Also Videofoto habe ich jedes Jahr dabei, damit könnte ich dann dienen .


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Januar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Also Videofoto habe ich jedes Jahr dabei, damit könnte ich dann dienen .



Ich nehm alles was umsosnt ist...


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Januar 2011)

Alles klar, ist gebongt


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Januar 2011)

Termin:   23.07. - 24.07.2011

Also noch genug Zeit um fit zu werden.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Termin:   23.07. - 24.07.2011
> 
> Also noch genug Zeit um fit zu werden.



Da haste recht. Trainieren muß sein...vor allem die Strecke ständig durch fahren ohne anhalten. 
Ist in Wildbad gar nicht so leicht. Aber ihr macht das schon


----------



## Saci (13. Januar 2011)

wie wärs mit ner kleinen "trainingssession" am WE? soll ja recht "warm" werden - nur nass wirds bleiben ^^ - aber muss unbedingt nach 5 monaten mal wieder aufs rad - und das neue Fahrwerk will auch getestet werden


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Januar 2011)

Sonntag bin ich eventuell am SMDH


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

Smdh hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an, mal schauen ob es sich einrichten läßt am Sonntag. Hätte schon mal wieder Bock auf Wattkopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (14. Januar 2011)

Wetter wird passen.


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Januar 2011)

Ich sag schonmal vorsichtig Sonntag 13-14 Uhr.
Mal schauen ob ich fit bin nach der Nachtschicht.


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich sag schonmal vorsichtig Sonntag 13-14 Uhr.
> Mal schauen ob ich fit bin nach der Nachtschicht.



Ich würde allerdings, wenn es klappt, mit meinem Enduro anreisen. Da ist die Anfahrt viel viel entspannter


----------



## speschelaisd (14. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> in deinem. Deine Laufräder sind doch hinüber!?!?



So bin wieder da

An meinem Demo sind die Laufräder noch top...ich mein die LR an meinem Dirt

Hab mir auch n HR beim Mister Bike bestellt...soll entweder morgen oder nächste Woche kommen.


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

Hi Jonas,

was hast du denn für eins bestellt?


Hab was neues, was mir gefällt:

http://files.konart.net/2011/hires/operator_dh.jpg


----------



## speschelaisd (14. Januar 2011)

Hab das Veltec DH bestellt...ich hoffe das Umbaukit passt auch

Auch seht schön...wie viel soll das gute Stück kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

Soll 2499â¬ kosten. GefÃ¤llt mir irgendwie ganz gut, obwohl es ein Kona ist.

Was kostet das Laufrad bei Mr. Bike inkl. Umbaukit?


----------



## speschelaisd (14. Januar 2011)

Das soll 135â¬ kosten...vielleicht kann ich sie ja auch noch n bisschen runterhandeln...wegen der Lagergeschichte.

Ich hoffe nur dass es morgen kommt.


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das soll 135 kosten...vielleicht kann ich sie ja auch noch n bisschen runterhandeln...wegen der Lagergeschichte.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur dass es morgen kommt.



Ja schon, denn mit dem Laufrad kannst du eigentlich nirgends groß mehr hin fahren, weil es jeden Moment den dienst quittieren könnte


----------



## speschelaisd (14. Januar 2011)

Das hat es denk ich schon...wird nur noch vom Hinterbau zusammengehalten


----------



## Saci (15. Januar 2011)

bei mri wirds morgen evtl. doch nichts - mir fehlt der passende adapter für die neue boxxer -.- die haben ja jetzt nur noch ne 6" PM PM aufnahme.. ma schaun ob ich noch einen auftreiben kann - oder hat jemand von euch zufällig nen passenden über?


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

Ne sorry hab ich leider keine.

@ Funbiker:
Gehst du morgen zum Wattkopf?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

@Saci

Ne leider nicht.
Was für eine Boxxer hast du dir zugelegt?


Schraubertechnisch gesehen muß ich heute auch noch ran. Schlauch tauschen und evtl. die HR Bremse vom Enduro richten, die macht nämlich nicht was sie soll . So was passiert halt, wenn man den Bremsbelag komplett und noch mehr abfährt...


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ne sorry hab ich leider keine.
> 
> @ Funbiker:
> Gehst du morgen zum Wattkopf?



Denke schon.

Allerdings wahrscheinlich doch mit dem Froggy, weil ich keine DOT da habe um die Bremse vom Jimbo richtig zu richten.

Ist dein Laufrad schon gekommen?


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

Nein

Ich hätt noch DOT da, wenn du brauchst?

Vielleicht bekomm ich das Rad von meinem Papa wieder...aber dann kann ich halt nicht groß fahren...ich könnt aber Bilder machen.


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Ich hätt noch DOT da, wenn du brauchst?
> 
> Vielleicht bekomm ich das Rad von meinem Papa wieder...aber dann kann ich halt nicht groß fahren...ich könnt aber Bilder machen.



Ich warte bis meine Bestellung eintrifft, kann sich ja nur noch um 1 Monat drehen .

Hab mittlerweile die Liste bei Hibike erweitert.

Klar, komm doch mit wenn du das Rad von deinem Daddy bekommst.
Ich würde dir ja vorschlagen das Demo zu nehmen, aber deine Antwort kenne ich jetzt schon 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

Kann man bei einer laufenden Bestellung noch was hinzufügen...was hast noch bestellt?

@ beide Patrick's:

Wann habt ihr vor zu fahren?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Kann man bei einer laufenden Bestellung noch was hinzufügen...was hast noch bestellt?
> 
> @ beide Patrick's:
> 
> Wann habt ihr vor zu fahren?



Klar das geht.
Hab noch Bremsbeläge für Code & Elixir bestellt. Dot natürlich auch noch.

Also die Jungs wollen glaube ich zwischen 13:00 und 14:00 Uhr dort sein. Wenn wir so gegen 12:00 Uhr bei uns hier los fahren würde das glaube ich passen.


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr  heute Nachtschicht von 18-6Uhr morgens. Dann will ich noch ein paar Stunden pennen.

sagen wir MORGEN 13:30Uhr.

TREFFPUNKT: AM WILDSCHWEINGEHEGE, BEI DER HOLZHÜTTE WO DIE SITZBANK DAVOR STEHT.


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

Jetzt hab ich doch n Problem...ich darf sein Fahrrad nicht nehmen...Stand heute 15:55Uhr

Kennt ihr irgendwelchen guten Argumente dafür?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich fahr  heute Nachtschicht von 18-6Uhr morgens. Dann will ich noch ein paar Stunden pennen.
> 
> sagen wir MORGEN 13:30Uhr.
> 
> TREFFPUNKT: AM WILDSCHWEINGEHEGE, BEI DER HOLZHÜTTE WO DIE SITZBANK DAVOR STEHT.



Hört sich gut an.

Viel Spaß bei deiner Nachtschicht.

PS.: Kommst du mit dem Canyon?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich doch n Problem...ich darf sein Fahrrad nicht nehmen...Stand heute 15:55Uhr
> 
> Kennt ihr irgendwelchen guten Argumente dafür?



Hmm...nicht wirklich.

Könntest sagen, ist es dir lieber wenn ich zu Hause bin Alkohol trinke und mich mit Drogen versorge... ( nur Spaß )

Mein Gott, dann nimm doch ausnahmsweise mal dein Demo...nur dieses eine mal.


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Januar 2011)

Mit dem Torque genau. Muss ein bisschen das Fahrwerk abstimmmen.

Danke. Beine stillhalten. Sonst komm ich..



Wieso kommst du nicht mit dem Demo  speschelaisd?


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

Buhhh...das kann ich fast nicht machen.

Ich überleg mir mal was.


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Mit dem Torque genau. Muss ein bisschen das Fahrwerk abstimmmen.
> 
> Danke. Beine stillhalten. Sonst komm ich..
> 
> ...



@KA-Biker

--


@speschelaisd

...jetzt nimm halt das Demo, sonst rosten deine Lager wieder fest . Das kannst du doch ruhig mal nehmen, was spricht denn dagegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

Nichts...das ist es ja.


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Nichts...das ist es ja.



Wunderbar, dann hast du dich ja gerade eben dafür entschieden, morgen um 12:20Uhr mit dem Demo mich beim Bäcker zu treffen, damit wir zum Wattkopf können 


Optimal


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

Ich muss halt noch die Kurbel einbauen.

...hast du heute vielleicht Zeit...wegen den Drehmomenten?

...und vielleicht ein, zwei Kabelbinder über?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

Warum hast du denn die Kurbel ausgebaut?

Zeit hab ich leider keine, aber wenn du willst kann ich dir den Drehmomentschlüssel ausleihen und dir ein paar Kabelbinder geben. Müßtest sie nur kurz abholen.


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

Ich hab alles richtig sauber gemacht...und an den Rahmen am Tretlager bin ich nicht hingekommen...da hab ich die Kurbel angeschraubt...du weißt doch wie ich bin

Wenn ich das könnte wär klasse...wann wär es dir denn recht?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ich hab alles richtig sauber gemacht...und an den Rahmen am Tretlager bin ich nicht hingekommen...da hab ich die Kurbel angeschraubt...du weißt doch wie ich bin
> 
> Wenn ich das könnte wär klasse...wann wär es dir denn recht?



Ach du und dein Demo, daß muß Liebe sein .

Wenn du willst kannst du gleich kommen, dann warte ich noch kurz mit dem essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

OK...ich komm kurz...aber wenn es dir später lieber kann ich auch später kommen.


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> OK...ich komm kurz...aber wenn es dir später lieber kann ich auch später kommen.



Ne paßt schon, kannst kurz kommen. Ich richte das Zeug schon mal hin.
Bis gleich.


----------



## Saci (15. Januar 2011)

also ich komm jetzt dch auch mitm DÄMÖ   - habs doch noch fertig bekommen, hab dem SX trail den adapter geklaut und - siehe da - er hat gepasst, war erst skeptisch weil die aufnahme an der gabel iwie "kleiner" wirkte^^ - aber nun gut..

Kam mir vorhin wien fremdkörper aufm rad vor  total ungewohnt und unvertraut.. echt traurig was so 4 monate ohne rad mit einem anstellen können -.- ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

Sieht echt Hammer auf...is das ne Team oder ne R2C2?

@funbiker:

Die Brücke mit 7Nm anziehen?

...und ist die Achse mit 6Nm richtig angezogen?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Sieht echt Hammer auf...is das ne Team oder ne R2C2?
> 
> @funbiker:
> 
> ...



Achse ist ok mit 6NM. Die Verklemmung der Achse mit 3-4NM und die Gabelkronen mit 5,1 - 9NM. Ich habe meine mit ca. 7NM angezogen.


@ Saci

Sieht sehr schick aus mit der Boxxer


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die Verklemmung auch mit 6Nm angezogen...kann ich das lassen oder sollte ich es lieber schwächer anziehen?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

Lassen kannst du das schon. Ich hab meine mit 3NM angezogen und da hat sich noch nie etwas gelöst.

Ging deine Achse eigentlich gut raus an der Boxxer?


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

Ja, die is ganz einfach rausgegangen...die war auch gefettet.


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

Wow sehr gut, dann haben sie das ja wunderbar hin bekommen. Ich sag ja, das was sie machen, machen sie wirklich gut.


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2011)

Ja das muss ich auch sagen...die Kefü war auch so eingestellt, dass sie nicht mehr runtergesprungen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

Perfekt .

Ich guck jetzt noch ein bisschen DSDS an und werd mich wie immer tierisch über Talentfreiheit amüsieren .


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Januar 2011)

Schlafenszeit


----------



## Saci (16. Januar 2011)

morgen  - na, auch alle schön fit? ned? okay ^^ 
bis nachher


----------



## speschelaisd (16. Januar 2011)

Also da haben wir echt n geiles Wetter heut...freu mich schon richtig drauf.

Bis später


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Januar 2011)

Moin


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2011)

Mahlzeit die Herrn...bis später.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2011)

Lustig wars....bin nur irgendwie geschafft *gääähhhnnn*


----------



## speschelaisd (16. Januar 2011)

Wie gehts dem Arm...tut mir echt leid.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2011)

Geht schon wieder...

Knie ist ein bisschen Dick und die Pedale haben mich wohl auch erwischt. Handgelenk ist schon wieder besser.
Schätze ich habe gute Chancen es zu überleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (16. Januar 2011)

....wärt ihr doch lieber gleich heimgefahren..

Echt ein super Tag,...das wir das auf die Reihe bekommen haben echt verwunderlich.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ....wärt ihr doch lieber gleich heimgefahren..
> 
> Echt ein super Tag,...das wir das auf die Reihe bekommen haben echt verwunderlich.



War ja auf der Heimfahrt ...

Hätte auch nicht gedacht, daß so viele kommen. Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht zu Biken. Gerne wieder .


----------



## speschelaisd (16. Januar 2011)

Wie viele waren heut eigentlich da?

...8 oder so...kann das sein?


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2011)

Ja ich glaube 8 Leute waren da...
Die 'neue' Linie ist irgendwie richtig nice. Gefällt mir viel besser als die 'alte'.


----------



## speschelaisd (16. Januar 2011)

Is auch flowiger und nicht so ruppig.


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Januar 2011)

Jetzt kann ich Wildbad noch weniger abwarten....
Schade das man am SMDH so schnell durch ist..-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (17. Januar 2011)

Oh ja Jungens, war sehr nett  muss auf jeden fall wiederholt werden 

hier das Gruppenbild:







@ KA_DINGENS: das Bildchen von deinem Rad is wohl IRGENDWIE abhanden gekommen.. schrecklich, tut mir furchtbar leid


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Januar 2011)

Geil


----------



## Saci (17. Januar 2011)

ja, nur das der Alex fehlt, die arme socke.. aber was muss der au immer radeln wollen, nichmal en minütchen pausieren und foto machen kanner.. tztz ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Januar 2011)

...aber echt, unglaublich der Typ


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Januar 2011)

@Saci: Pass auf dass dir nichtmal einfach so zwei, drei Schneidezähne abhanden kommen...


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Januar 2011)

Ihr zwei habt euch wirklich ganz besonders lieb...


----------



## lowrider89 (17. Januar 2011)

Hey ich musste ja den Alkohol irgendwie aus mein Körper bekommen  Aber beim nächsten Gruppenbild mache ich mal ne Pause.^^


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Januar 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Hey ich musste ja den Alkohol irgendwie aus mein Körper bekommen  Aber beim nächsten Gruppenbild mache ich mal ne Pause.^^



Pause mit dem Alkohol oder Pause mit dem biken ? Oder während der Pause Alkohol....


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Januar 2011)

@KA-Biker

Wie war jetzt eigentlich dein erster Fahreindruck mit dem Canyon? Vor allem wie war der Hinterbau?

Bin neugierig


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Januar 2011)

Hab heut mein HR abgeholt...und siehe da...es passt einmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (17. Januar 2011)

Bis jetzt sehr positiv. Eventuell muss ich noch ne andere Feder reinmachen. Wobei es sein könnte dass es dann zu weich ist. Die 350er war an meinem Cheetah zu weich und ist andauerend durchgeschlagen.

Ich müsste mal 2,3 mal den DH1 fahren, SMDH ist leider zu kurz.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Januar 2011)

@speschelaisd

na endlich ist dein Dirt wieder funktionsbereit . Aber auf dem Smdh macht sich das Demo trotzdem besser....

@KA-Biker

Dein Bike sieht auf alle Fälle mal klasse aus in dem Raw . Macht echt was her...


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Januar 2011)

Mir gefällts auch. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine neue Uniform für diese Saison und dann kanns losgehen...


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Januar 2011)

Gut das sich die Kurbel auch schon an Raw angepasst hat


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Januar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Pause mit dem Alkohol oder Pause mit dem biken ? Oder während der Pause Alkohol....




Ich glaube ich probiere mal alles durch und das was mir am besten gefällt ziehe ich dann den ganzen Tag durch


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Januar 2011)

@overkill KA

...ja die kleinen Kratzer die jedes Bike doch so einzigartig machen 

@lowrider

Kann mir schon denken was dabei raus kommt .
Verlinke doch mal bitte den Rahmen, jenen welchen du bald dein eigen nennen kannst.

Gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Mir gefällts auch. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine neue Uniform für diese Saison und dann kanns losgehen...



Damit würdest du garantiert alle Blicke auf dich ziehen 


http://picture.yatego.com/images/40bc6eb89fdf52.3/tuellrock_pa_dd.jpg


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Januar 2011)

http://www.mall-gifts.com/images/PVIODSUAPIOUCHS8sa.jpg

Da gibst den Link boar sau geil wenn ich glück habe, habe ich den Rahmen am Ende des Monats


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Januar 2011)

Schaut gut aus. Bin mal gespannt wie es aufgebaut aussieht...
Die Wochen ziehen sich ganz schön, wenn man auf etwas wartet, gell 


...aber Vorfreude ist doch bekanntlich immer noch die schönste Freude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (18. Januar 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> http://www.mall-gifts.com/images/PVIODSUAPIOUCHS8sa.jpg
> 
> Da gibst den Link boar sau geil wenn ich glück habe, habe ich den Rahmen am Ende des Monats



Wow einer der schönsten Rahmen die ich bisher gesehen habe


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Januar 2011)

Hier mal einen Video von Wildbad

http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...rl=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ta56iHLbUE

@funbiker:
Ab 6:30 sind wir zu sehen...das war auch die Szene, als es mich fast hingelegt hätte.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Januar 2011)

Ach tatsächlich...


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Januar 2011)

wann waren die Aufnahmen?


----------



## Saci (19. Januar 2011)

vid geht bei mir nicht! ^^ 

könnt ja jetzt mein helm-cam vid posten,a ber man will sich ja nicht lächerlich machen^^


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> wann waren die Aufnahmen?



War auf jeden Fall Ende der Bikepark Saison, wann genau weiß ich aber auch nicht mehr. Da hat der Deinachbar auch Foto's gemacht...

@Saci

...lade es doch mal hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (19. Januar 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> vid geht bei mir nicht! ^^
> 
> könnt ja jetzt mein helm-cam vid posten,a ber man will sich ja nicht lächerlich machen^^



Stimmt. Da wäre eine Helmcam bei einer Schnecke spektakulärer als du.


----------



## Saci (20. Januar 2011)

patrick hör ich da etwa sowas wie NEID heraus??? nur weilde versenderbike fährst .. des mss dir doch ned peinlich sein :*


----------



## lowrider89 (21. Januar 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/819937

Jeah Er ist da


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Januar 2011)

Ole rot/weiss so laaft die gschicht.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Januar 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/819937
> 
> Jeah Er ist da



Dann aber mal fix aufbauen das Teil


----------



## speschelaisd (21. Januar 2011)

Echt geil der Rahmen

@funbiker:
Hast du Lust am Wochenende bissel radeln zu gehen...und das LR testen?


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Januar 2011)

Prognose -2 bis 0°C Tagsüber
brr zu kalt für mich


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Januar 2011)

bibbbbbbbber...nicht mein wetter... viel spass


----------



## speschelaisd (21. Januar 2011)

Ihr Weicheier


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Januar 2011)

fahrwerk funktioniert auch nicht wirklich optimal um 0°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (21. Januar 2011)

Tja...das Problem hab ich bei meinem Dirt nicht

...aber wenn es kalt ist, arbeitet das Fahrwerk wirklich nicht so gut...dem Patrick seine Lyrik arbeitet bei ca. -5°C fast gar nicht mehr.


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Januar 2011)

Ich weiss garnicht wie es bei meiner Lyrik ist..


----------



## Saci (21. Januar 2011)

meine geht IMMER gut..  keine ahnung.. aber is echt ungemütlich .. jatschek will aber morgen SMDH fahren -.-^^


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Januar 2011)

bei -5 Grad...schön wär's ja. Die spricht schon bei 2 Grad + Schei$$e an...*tsssblöderdämlicherwintermistwetterschrottundso* ---> 

Ja können schon eine Runde drehen in den heimischen Wäldern. Würde sagen die Standard Runde?

Gruß


----------



## Saci (21. Januar 2011)

wer bringt bier mit?


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Januar 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> wer bringt bier mit?



Einen Tag ohne Alkohol wir dir sicher nicht schaden


Ein Tag ohne Demos würde das Leben sogar  schöner machen.



Patrick, Karlsruhe 21.01.2011


----------



## speschelaisd (21. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Einen Tag ohne Alkohol wir dir sicher nicht schaden
> 
> 
> Ein Tag ohne Demos würde das Leben sogar  schöner machen.
> ...



Da hast du aber was gesagt...jetzt hast mit drei Leuten ein Problem

@funbiker:
Ich hätt aber nur am Sonntag Zeit...morgen wir Holz gemacht


----------



## Saci (21. Januar 2011)

"Patrick, Karlsruhe 21.01.2011" uuuh, ganz formell de bub, oder wolltest du gleich dein todestag datiren .. mit dem spruch haste dich seehr weit ausm fenster gelehnt mein gudster  <3^^


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Januar 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> "Patrick, Karlsruhe 21.01.2011" uuuh, ganz formell de bub, oder wolltest du gleich dein todestag datiren .. mit dem spruch haste dich seehr weit ausm fenster gelehnt mein gudster  <3^^




datieren mit "ie"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (21. Januar 2011)

Hoffentlich geht das gut, wenn ihr euch das nächste mal trefft .

@speschelaisd

Denke das geht klar.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Januar 2011)

Hab was neues was mir gefällt...

http://www.amwbike.ch/images/voltage-fr-20.jpg


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Januar 2011)

Hinterbau viel zu passiv. Ist nix. Kannste vergessen.


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Januar 2011)

Hab auch was neues was mir gefällt...
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/de/mountain/freeride-downhill/full-suspension-alu/Caliber45.php

man bezahlt halt leider viel für den Namen, weshalb die an Schaltung und Bremsen sparen -.-


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hinterbau viel zu passiv. Ist nix. Kannste vergessen.



Echt...dann fällt das wohl auch weg . Ein halbwegs guter Hinterbau sollte schon sein.

@Overkill

...die KTM Bikes sind auf jeden Fall deutlich schöner geworden. Hat auch nicht jeder.
Ich würde sagen du holst dir eins und läßt uns alle mal eine Runde damit fahren


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Januar 2011)

Elixir 3 für 2700,...ein bisschen erbärmlich aber sonst nicht schlecht.aumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (22. Januar 2011)

genau elixir 3 für den Preis dazu ein hässliges SLX Schaltwerk und nichtmal das schöne mit Edelstahl


----------



## Saci (22. Januar 2011)

wie de bub alles schlecht reden mus... und ich darf mich auch mal verschreiben- immerhin bin ich fast außengeländer! JUNGE! .. komm heute leider doch nicht aufs rad - bin heut morgen um 6 heimgekommen und muss noch kuchen fürn geburtstag heute abend backen  - aber morgen evtl. schreibt grad rechtzeitig rein wann ihr radeln geht


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Januar 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> wie de bub alles schlecht reden mus... und ich darf mich auch mal verschreiben- immerhin bin ich fast außengeländer! JUNGE! .. komm heute leider doch nicht aufs rad - bin heut morgen um 6 heimgekommen und muss noch kuchen fürn geburtstag heute abend backen  - aber morgen evtl. schreibt grad rechtzeitig rein wann ihr radeln geht



Ich kam um drei heim. War ja echt  klar dass wie uns in der Stadt treffen. Zum Glück war die Polizeipräsenz so hoch das die gleich dazwischengegangen sind...

Tschüss ihr Ettlinger Hinterweltler,



Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Saci (22. Januar 2011)

ja mann , jeder hatte seine crew dabei und wollten mas uns so richtig geben, nur die scheiß bullen habn alles versaut.. HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ?! ^^

wer geht morgen radfahren? - ich wohl nich - morgen is couch- bzw. bettpotatotag mit der regierung angesagt


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Januar 2011)

Wir gehen wahrscheinlich radeln...


@Saci

...so ein Bettpotatotag ist doch auch was tolles . Nur komme ich da grad leider nicht so recht dazu....


----------



## speschelaisd (22. Januar 2011)

@Funbiker:

Wann willst du morgen fahren?


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> @Funbiker:
> 
> Wann willst du morgen fahren?



Sodele,

nach einer Flasche Wein und Tonnen an Essen, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns um 12:30Uhr beim Bäcker treffen und zum Wattkopf radeln. Hätte da echt Bock drauf. Können aber auch eine Runde im Wald bei uns drehen. Wie du willst?

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Januar 2011)

Ich bin dabei...wir können ja auch noch ein paar andere Trails da fahren.


----------



## Saci (23. Januar 2011)

wo geht ihr jetzt hin hr pfinztaler? evtl. quäl ich mich ja doch noch aufs rad, wobeis gelinde gesagt arschkalt draußen is ..


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Januar 2011)

Als wir kommen auf jeden Fall zum Wattkopf...aber ich weiß auch noch gar nicht wo wir überall fahren...würd mal gern noch die anderen Trails fahren.

...und ich komm mit meinem Dirt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (23. Januar 2011)

und patrick dann wohl wieder mitm froggay? ^^ .. dann wärs fast sinnvoller wenn ich mit SX-trail komme.. wobei ich dazu wieder die bremsadapter tauschen müsste -.- .. wann seit ihr ca. oben an der hütte?


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Januar 2011)

Also wenn wir um 12:30 Uhr bei uns losfahren denk ich so zwischen eins und halb zwei.

Ich denk schon, dass der Patrick mit m Froggy kommt.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2011)

Ja Froggy...denke, daß wir so gegen halb zwei da oben sind. Mit dem Froggy schaff ich es nicht in einer halben Stunde. *grins*

Gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2011)

Bin jetzt wieder gesättigt 

Wattkopf macht im Moment richtig Spaß, könnte ich bald wieder hin .


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Januar 2011)

Jo, das is wahr...die Linie is auch richtig gut.

...macht echt Laune.

Hab auch gerade was gegesssen...aber keine Pizza


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2011)

Pizza gab es bei mir auch nicht. Fleisch, Soße, Salat und Kroketten hab ich verputzt...Jetzt hab ich Bauchweh , die Gier wird eben doch bestraft .

Das gefällt mir am besten:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2090


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Januar 2011)

Von der Optik her auf jeden Fall.

Was kann man denn an dem RC2 Dämpfer einstellen?


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2011)

Der RC2 hat keine Low und Highspeed Druckstufe, ansonsten ist er wie der RC4. Bottom out hat er natürlich auch nicht. Ist einfach der Nachfolger vom DHX 4, wie in deinem Demo.


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Januar 2011)

Ahh ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, ich hab ja den RC4 und alles offen. Also nice to have, aber ob es wirklich braucht, ich glaube nicht....


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Januar 2011)

Wenn alles gut abgestimmt ist passt es ja auch...sowie beim DHX 4.


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Januar 2011)

einen RC 4 braucht man nicht, das stimmt völlig.
Will ihn wer?.....

Ich überlege ob ich mir den Vivid Air zulegen soll, der kann anscheinend einiges.


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Januar 2011)

Hier ein verbautes Bild        


http://www.canyon.com/img/highlights/277_img_big.jpg


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub auch, daß der Vivid mehr kann als andere Luftdämpfer. Aber die paar Gramm die du dabei sparst, ob es sich lohnt?


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Januar 2011)

sieht auf jeden fall ******** aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2011)

Ich bin ja auch einer der eher auf Stahlfeder steht. Die paar Gramm fahre ich gerne mit mir rum. Tut auch den Waden gut .
Schlecht aussehen finde ich, tut er nicht... ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2011)

Hat einer von Euch eine GoPro HD bzw. ein Schnittprogramm, daß er empfehlen kann? Soll aber nicht zu kompliziert sein, ich will ab und an dann auch noch biken .


----------



## lowrider89 (23. Januar 2011)

Ja und Saci wo warst du?^^ Ich wäre dafür das wir uns alle nächstes We mal wieder treffen oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ja und Saci wo warst du?^^ Ich wäre dafür das wir uns alle nächstes We mal wieder treffen oder?



Klingt griffig...ich bin dafür


----------



## Saci (23. Januar 2011)

oh, nächstes WE is bei mir eng - en kolleg zieht um, SA abend konzert und mein umzug is au ne woche drauf .. versprechen kann ich nichts, aber wenns wetter mitmacht werd ichs ma versuchen ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (24. Januar 2011)

Also Saci am Sa morgen schleppste grad 2Kisten in de neue Wohnung und gut ist dann gehste mit uns noch biken  und dann kannste auf zum Konzi gehen  Ist doch ein guter Plan oder?


----------



## Saci (24. Januar 2011)

der zieht halt nach mannem, da is das nich so einfach mit schnell ma und so ^^ - aber SO sollte eher machbar sein, je nach dem wies konzert wird xD


----------



## lowrider89 (24. Januar 2011)

Ok dann hällste dich zurück beim Konzert also nichts trinken und nihcts mit moshen oder sowas


----------



## Saci (24. Januar 2011)

MOS..H... wiebitte?  .. oh, jetzt fangen wir an zu spammen .. ich bin raus, mal nochmal meine neue wohnung anguggen.. hoffentlich gefällt se mir au noch xD


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Januar 2011)

wo wohnst du den jeze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (24. Januar 2011)

Ja er wohnt immer noch in Langensteinbach^^ Hoffe mal das er am 1.2. in Karlsruhe wohnt^^


----------



## Saci (25. Januar 2011)

offiziell ab 1.2. aber umzug wird wohl erst das WE am 5.,6.2. sein  - diverse einweihungsparties folgen


----------



## lowrider89 (25. Januar 2011)

Gott noch ne Einweihungspartey^^ Da habe ich bestimmt kein Geld mehr 
So hab mir jetzt ein TLD D3 gekauft


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Januar 2011)

Du rüstest ja richtig auf....neues Rad, neuer Helm...was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## lowrider89 (25. Januar 2011)

Neues Leben  Nein wegen den Helm mach ich grade ein SchnÃ¤ppele^^ Hol den mir halt aus den USA da kostet der grad mal ein Teil von den Preis hier^^ Also ich spare so gute 200â¬^^
Achja und neues Outfit kommt dann in MÃ¤rz^^ Ohman immer dieses Geldausgegebe


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Januar 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Neues Leben  Nein wegen den Helm mach ich grade ein Schnäppele^^ Hol den mir halt aus den USA da kostet der grad mal ein Teil von den Preis hier^^ Also ich spare so gute 200^^
> Achja und neues Outfit kommt dann in März^^ Ohman immer dieses Geldausgegebe



Das ist die Winterphobie. Man kommt wenig zum radeln und sieht lauter neue tolle Sachen im Netz...da wird man schon mal schwach


----------



## lowrider89 (26. Januar 2011)

Ohja weil ich ja grade eh am Geld ausgeben bin ist das ziemlich gefährlich


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ohja weil ich ja grade eh am Geld ausgeben bin ist das ziemlich gefährlich



Kenn ich. Hab auch gerade noch eine Bestellung offen. Wenn die endlich mal geliefert wird bin ich arm . Aber was solls....Hauptsache das Rad ist aufgerüstet und gewartet


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Januar 2011)

Hast du dir jetzt noch was bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

Ja, den Rucksack ( Evoc -in blau / weiß ) hab ich noch bestellt. Und noch was...aber das verrate ich noch nicht :

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Rucksack-mit-Anti-Impact-System-Mod-2011.html

und

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...et-Hero-WIDE-Digitalvideo-und-Fotokamera.html


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Januar 2011)

Du Sau...jetzt hast dir ne GoPro gekauft

Hast du den blauen Evoc genommen?


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

Ja, den blauen. Nein, hab mir noch keine gekauft...ist ja noch nicht da . Sollte aber die nächste Woche eintreffen.

Bin mal gespannt wie das Teil ist.


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Januar 2011)

Dann kannst du jetzt ja mal Videos machen...hast du auch so ein Brustgurt?


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

Hab ich auch bestellt, wenn schon denn schon. Nur eine Speicherkarte brauche ich noch. Dann wird gefilmt...und mit den Hometrails fang ich an


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Januar 2011)

na das hört sich ja gut an...wann ist denn der Liefertermin, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

Also 6-8 Tage schreiben sie und am Sonntag hab ich sie bestellt. Schätze, daß die Kamera nächste Woche kommt...noch vor den Bremsen & Co.


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Januar 2011)

Da bin ich jetzt ja richtig neidisch


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

Ach was...da wirst du ja auch ein bisschen was davon haben . Kauf du dir mal dein Canyon damit du noch schneller wirst  und ich dich gar nicht mehr einholen kann.


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Januar 2011)

Ja das Canyon

...wenn du mal willst kann ich auch mit meinem LapTop zum Schneiden kommen...du hast ja da mal was erwähnt.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ja das Canyon
> 
> ...wenn du mal willst kann ich auch mit meinem LapTop zum Schneiden kommen...du hast ja da mal was erwähnt.



Ich hab mir ein Programm aus dem www geladen, damit kann ich hoffentlich in recht guter Quali schneiden. Werd es dann erstmal testen. Der Windows Movie Maker wäre ja in dem Fall ein Witz 

Darfst du es dir denn kaufen?


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Januar 2011)

Weiß ich nicht nicht so recht...aber das bekomm ich schon hin...genau wie beim Demo


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, bei so etwas bist du Emens ehrgeizig. Wenn man meine ganzen Sachen kommen ist das wie Weihnachten...

Evtl. Bremse ich dann die Code R auf dem Smdh ein , hätte Lust dazu.


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Januar 2011)

Würdest du sie dann ans Froggy bauen...oder das Biggi mitnehmen?


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

Die Bremse habe ich für's Biggi bestellt und da kommt sie auch dran. Nur bei den Griffen bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Die Pedale sind natürlich für das Froggy.

Rucksack und Gopro nächste Woche  und die Woche darauf hoffentlich der Rest. Glaub ich aber noch nicht so recht dran.


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Januar 2011)

Du muss nur daran glauben dann klappt das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

Jagga du schaffst es. Die Bremse ist halt erst auf KW 7 angekündigt...aber mal sehen. Evtl. hol ich mir noch einen Laptop, den ich nur für das schneiden verwende. Den man dann auch mit nach Winterberg und Co nehmen kann. Mal schaun...


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Januar 2011)

Hö wer kauft sich ein Canyon und was für eins?


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Januar 2011)

soeben bei mir im Wohnzimmer geschossen.

Ich kann wie immer nicht direkt hochladen. Patrick willst du vielleicht für mich..?.. könnte für dich auch interessant sein

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/7/6/6/6/_/original/DSCN1822.JPG


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Januar 2011)

Ist das deines?


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

So bitte schön.

Zwei Prachtstücke  








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Januar 2011)

Das sieht doch mal richtig gut aus...was meint ihr eigentlich...Rockzone oder Trailflow?


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Januar 2011)

Das blaue/schwarze ist nice auch noch mit Hammerschidt


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das sieht doch mal richtig gut aus...was meint ihr eigentlich...Rockzone oder Trailflow?



Meine Meinung kennst du ja -Rockzone-


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr eigentlich das Video schon gesehen. Der Typ hat es echt drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (27. Januar 2011)

Nicht meins.
Unser Nachbarsbub kam grad und wollte es mir vorstellen.


----------



## lowrider89 (27. Januar 2011)

Das blau/schwarze Canyon sieht ja mal richtig nice aus!!!!

Und der Emo Bmxer ist einfach nur gestört Er wäre perfekt für Dh so wie der mosht


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das sieht doch mal richtig gut aus...was meint ihr eigentlich...Rockzone oder Trailflow?




Rockzone damit kannste mehr rocken 

180iger Fox und dazu einen RC2 für den Preis


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Januar 2011)

Aber bei genauerem Betrachten will mir das Braun nicht gefallen...und ne Hammerschmidt hätt ich auch gern.

Is Canyon eigentlich bereit ein paar Umbauten zu machen?


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Januar 2011)

Nein soviel ich weiß machen die garnichts.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Aber bei genauerem Betrachten will mir das Braun nicht gefallen...und ne Hammerschmidt hätt ich auch gern.
> 
> Is Canyon eigentlich bereit ein paar Umbauten zu machen?



Dann nimm das mit der Hammerschmidt, die will ich eh mal Probe fahren 

Der BMX'ler hat es mal richtig drauf...auch wenn die Stürze richtig fieß ausssehen  --->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (27. Januar 2011)

Die Pedale sind einfach nur von einem andern alten Rad abmontiert. Neue sind schon bestellt.


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Januar 2011)

@funbiker:

Fahren wie am Wochenende wieder?


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> @funbiker:
> 
> Fahren wie am Wochenende wieder?



Klar können wir machen. Würde Samstag vorschlagen....so gegen 13:00Uhr?


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Januar 2011)

Wo fahrt ihr dann am Sa?


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2011)

Also ich wäre ja für Wattkopf...aber mal noch abwarten was speschelaisd dazu meint.

Gruß


----------



## Saci (28. Januar 2011)

morgen wär mir auch lieber. SO is wohnungsübergabe.. schreibts grad hier rein wann udn wo ucn ich schu das sichs einrichten lässt


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin ab 13:30Uhr 14Uhr am SMDH der Flo also der msrider-06 ist auch am Start^^


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2011)

Schätze mal, wenn wir kommen werden wir auch so gegen 14:00Uhr am Smdh sein...


----------



## Saci (28. Januar 2011)

okayse, da scheint ja richtig was los zu sein ^^ - ma schaun ob ichs pack xD 

aber jetzt gehst ersma noch nach KA^^


----------



## overkill_KA (28. Januar 2011)

Ist sonntags auch jemand oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ist sonntags auch jemand oben?



Sonntag eher nicht...ich mach da mal wieder einen faulen Tag


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Januar 2011)

Bin gerade vom Skifahren zurück gekommen...da wars si kalt...-12°C

Also mir is es ehrlich gesagt egal wo wir fahren...dann würd ich sagen treffen wir uns einfach morgen um 13:00 Uhr, wie immer, und radeln zum Wattkopf.


----------



## lowrider89 (29. Januar 2011)

So guten Jungs^^ Es ist Arschkalt draußen und es sollen auch -3 nur werden  Aber das ist doch egal oder? Dann bis später ich bin pennen


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Bin gerade vom Skifahren zurück gekommen...da wars si kalt...-12°C
> 
> Also mir is es ehrlich gesagt egal wo wir fahren...dann würd ich sagen treffen wir uns einfach morgen um 13:00 Uhr, wie immer, und radeln zum Wattkopf.



Bei mir gehts heute nicht. 13:00 Uhr wird mir zu knapp, und danach lohnt es sich nicht mehr an den Wattkopf zu radeln.

Das nächste mal wieder . Evtl. fahre ich später noch eine kleine Tour ist aber noch nicht sicher.

Gruß

PS.: Hab mir eine Karte geholt und ein Lesegerät. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Gopro...


----------



## lowrider89 (29. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin immer noch am Start^^ Wie schaust mit morgen aus?


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2011)

Wir sind morgen zum essen eingeladen...wird für mich nicht soviel mit biken dieses Wochenende .


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Januar 2011)

War heut am Wattkopf und gleich beim ersten Sprung ist mein Schlauch geplatzt.

Hab keinen mehr da deswegen fällt morgen für mich flach


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> War heut am Wattkopf und gleich beim ersten Sprung ist mein Schlauch geplatzt.
> 
> Hab keinen mehr da deswegen fällt morgen für mich flach



Ich habe auch nie Ersatzschläuche dabei...ich vertraue einfach meinem Material 


@speschelaisd

Wo biste noch hin geradelt?
Ich war vorhin noch ca. 1 Stunde radeln. War echt Schweine kalt...hat irgendwie nicht so richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Januar 2011)

Bin erst beim uns an der Burgruine rumgegurkt...war aber irgendwie langweilig.

...bin dann noch mit meinem Papa zum Wattkopf hochgefahren.

Und das kommt nächstes Jahr von dir mit deiner GoPro...http://www.pinkbike.com/video/174344/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2011)

Ach...eher nicht 

Habt ihr ein paar auf dem Wattkopf getroffen und ist dein Daddy mit runter gefahren ( SmDh )?


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Januar 2011)

Ja der Daniel, ms06-rider (Flo heißt der glaub ich) und der Alex waren da.

Ne, der is nicht gefahren...ich aber auch nicht...war wirklich kalt und mein Papa hat auch keine Lust gehabt zu fahren geschweige denn auf mich zu warten...der hats ein bisschen im Kreuz


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Januar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ach...eher nicht


Aber ich gkaub das wird bestimmt gut...vor allem wenn du dich selbst sehen kannst.


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2011)

Hauptsache ein bisschen bewegt...

Nächstes Wochenende sind wir aber definitiv oben...das bisschen Touren heute mit den MM und der RQ war echt mühselig. Außerden konnte ich als ich wieder daheim war meine Knie kaum noch bewegen. Scheiß Kälte...


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Januar 2011)

Es war heute echt kalt...aber für Handschuhe wars noch zu warm


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Es war heute echt kalt...aber für Handschuhe wars noch zu warm



Du harter Hund . Ohne Handschuhe...ist schon krass, da würde mir meine Finger abfallen.

Ich werd mir wohl noch so eine kleine Taschen HD Kamera holen. Die kann man dann immer mit nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (29. Januar 2011)

Die passt auch perfekt in deinen neuen Rucksack...is zumindest bei mir so dass es da sehr viele kleinen Fächer gibt.


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2011)

Klar nur deswegen hol ich das Ding. Die Fächer im Evoc müssen auch gefüllt werden . Hoffe das nächste Woche die erste Lieferung kommt.

Wie viel Liter faßt dein Evoc, 20 o. 30?


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Januar 2011)

20 Liter...durch den Protektor passt aber nicht so arg viel rein...aber zum fahren reicht esnur zum verreisen vielleicht nicht so


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Steigerung zu meinem Camelbak. Da paßt rein. 1xPackung Tempo, 1x Banane, 1x Geldbeutel, 1x Handy...und dann ist er voll *grins*


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Januar 2011)

Das passt aber schon...und du kannst sogar nen Fullface hinklemmen.


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das passt aber schon...und du kannst sogar nen Fullface hinklemmen.



Ist echt nicht schlecht das Ding. Rückenprotektor, FF drauf packen und Schienbeinschützer drunter...schon ist man halbwegs safe unterwegs. Die Trinkblase nehme ich erstmal von meinem Camelbak raus, da hol ich mir keine neue.


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Januar 2011)

Das ist mal ein geiles Video:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/175211/


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Januar 2011)

echt gutes Video.

wenn ich mal wieder Geld übrig habe, dann muss ich mir echt so ein 4x Teilchen organisieren. Technik-mäßig bringts extrem viel und macht natürlich auch bock.


----------



## speschelaisd (30. Januar 2011)

So n 4Xer is schon echt lustig...du kannst halt eben nicht überall drüberbolzen

...und technikmäßig bringt es denk ich auch einiges.


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Januar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> So n 4Xer is schon echt lustig...du kannst halt eben nicht überall drüberbolzen
> 
> ...und technikmäßig bringt es denk ich auch einiges.



Mit der Fahrtechnik hab ich es aufgegeben....jetzt setze ich auf Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (31. Januar 2011)

4X Radel? tätäää:





bin ja dafür das ihr euch auch alle eins holt, is so einsam mit dem radel ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (31. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte keine alte Omaschaukel, sondern ein 4X Hardtail...


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Januar 2011)

Wartet mal bis ihr 30 seit, so wie ich. Dann ist nicht mehr Hardtail, sondern ein Josh Bender Bike angesagt mit 30cm am Heck und ner Super Monster T drin


----------



## KA-Biker (31. Januar 2011)

Können und Fahrtechnik werden durch Federweg ersetzt...das kenn ich irgendwo her..


----------



## KA-Biker (31. Januar 2011)

Muss ich jetzt einfach noch ausnutzen, wenn ich so jung bin.

Je älter man wird desto mehr Angst bekommt man..^^


----------



## Saci (31. Januar 2011)

gibts denn ne 4X bike von.. Canyon?.. oder ham die sowas tolles noch nich entdeckt, bzw. iwo abgekupfert?


----------



## KA-Biker (31. Januar 2011)

Hatten die mal mein Guter. Sitched hieß das glaub ich. Ich hab mir mal mal 1000-1100 als Limit gesetzt. Wenn überhaupt, dann eher gegen Ende der Saison.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Februar 2011)

Wenn es am Wochenende klappt, werde ich mal mein Demo mit zum Smdh nehmen. Damit das gute Stück auch mal wieder bewegt wird


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Februar 2011)

Hast du eigentlich die GoPro schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (2. Februar 2011)

Ne noch nicht. Die haben auch keinen Plan wann die geliefert wird. Tja so ist das eben...

'Ware ist im Zulauf' das kann alles bedeuten.


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich hast du sie bis zum Wochenende...dann kannst du gleich mal testen


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Februar 2011)

Ziemlich sicher nicht. Na ja was solls. Ich hab soviel bestellt und nichts kommt...zum kotz......

Wenn sich da nicht bald was tut, bestell ich sie wieder ab. Wenn sie irgendwann dann mal wieder lieferbar ist, kauf ich sie halt dann.

Erst heißt es 6-8 Tage, dann Ware ist bestellt und wird kurzfristig erwartet und jetzt Ware im Zulauf ( was so ziemlich alles heißen kann )

Ärgerlich...


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt einfach noch ausnutzen, wenn ich so jung bin.
> 
> Je älter man wird desto mehr Angst bekommt man..^^



*BLÄDSINN desto mehr Hirn/Überlebenswille bekommt man(n)....*


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Februar 2011)

Das is echt ärgerlich...normalerweiße ist die Bestellung ja 2 Tage nach dem Bestellen da.

Hier ist auch ein geniales Bild, wie ich finde, von deinem Demo


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Februar 2011)

Die Kamera war laut Hibike in 6-8 Tagen verfügbar. Ist ja auch ok...aber, daß dann an Tag 9 eine Mail kommt, daß die Kamera im Zulauf ist, finde ich schon doof.

Aber mal abwarten...wenn sie nicht liefern können gibt es ja auch noch andere Shop's 

Schönes Bild...aber was macht der mit meinem Demo --->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (2. Februar 2011)

Der Mister Bike hatte ja auch ne GoPro an der Kasse stehen...und da könntest du vielleicht sogar noch n bisschen handeln.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Februar 2011)

Das wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit...mal schauen. Es gibt auf jeden Fall schon ein neues Modell von der Gopro und das will ich. Weiß halt nicht ob die bei Mr. Bike schon das neue Modell ist. Die steht ja schon eine Weile rum...


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Februar 2011)

Aber ich denk schon, dass du bei Hibike das neue Modell bekommst...und das das auch nicht mehr all zu lange dauern wird.

...es hat ja sonst auch immer alles geklappt.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Aber ich denk schon, dass du bei Hibike das neue Modell bekommst...und das das auch nicht mehr all zu lange dauern wird.
> 
> ...es hat ja sonst auch immer alles geklappt.



Ja eben die bei Hibike bestellen es ja direkt beim Großhändler. Hab einen Shop gefunden, der sofort liefern kann. Also falls mir das mit Hibike zu lange dauert....

Jetzt warte ich noch bis nächste Woche.


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Februar 2011)

Genau...so würd ich es auch machen.

Wann hast du vor am Wochenende zu fahren?


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Februar 2011)

Am Samstag so wie es aussieht. Gegen 12:00-13:00Uhr ungefähr am Wattkopf.
Morgen bekomme ich evtl. eine mini HD Kamera für die Tasche . Wenn die auch nicht kommt, geb ich es für eine Weile auf mit dem bestellen


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Februar 2011)

Ich warte auch noch auf meine neuen Pedale von Hibike.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf meine neuen Pedale von Hibike.



 Auf Pedale warte ich auch und auf:

Griffe, Bremse, Rucksack, Bremsbeläge Elixir, Bremsbeläge Code R, Dot, Chest Mount und Gopro HD...und nix kommt. Zum verückt werden


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Februar 2011)

Gibts irgendwie irgendwo ne Auflistung über zahlreiche 4x Modelle?

Zusagen aktuell würde mir: Transition Bank, Commencal absolut 4x, solid harlem, bergamont kiez team 2010.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Februar 2011)

Ja hier sind sehr viele 4x, Dh und Fr Bikes und Rahmen drin:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...e=off&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&ei=98VJTbzSCMOEOsj3jOIP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (2. Februar 2011)

Hey, ich glaub ich hab das 2010er .ich schau mal nach...


----------



## KA-Biker (3. Februar 2011)

Hi Patrick, also Meine Pedale wurden Heute versendet.


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hi Patrick, also Meine Pedale wurden Heute versendet.



Drücks mir ruhig rein.....


Bei meinen Bestellungen dauert es noch eine Weile so wie es aussieht


----------



## KA-Biker (3. Februar 2011)

Anrufen und Druck machen..
Machen die Kunden bei mir auch nicht anderst..


----------



## speschelaisd (3. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwie irgendwo ne Auflistung über zahlreiche 4x Modelle?
> 
> Zusagen aktuell würde mir: Transition Bank, Commencal absolut 4x, solid harlem, bergamont kiez team 2010.



Also mir gefällt das Transition ganz gut...is da die Fox 831 drin?


----------



## KA-Biker (3. Februar 2011)

gibts nur als Frameset. Optional kannste die 831 haben, ist aber eher quatsch. Dafür habe ich auch kein Geld. Gut erhaltene Fox F100 bekomsmt du um 300euro.


----------



## speschelaisd (3. Februar 2011)

Ahh ok...ich dachte das wär n Komplettbike.

Aber eine Rock Shox Reba wär auch noch ne Option.


----------



## KA-Biker (3. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ahh ok...ich dachte das wär n Komplettbike.
> 
> Aber eine Rock Shox Reba wär auch noch ne Option.



Sowieso.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Februar 2011)

Sie haben die Gopro Bestellung auf -Lieferant gibt keine Rückmeldung - gesetzt. Darauf hab ich die Bestellung storniert . Mal schauen...wo es das Ding noch gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (4. Februar 2011)

...und jetzt habe ich eine: 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Saci (4. Februar 2011)

fesh, wo hasts se nu her? MR. BIKE? - und was haste gelöhnt^^


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Februar 2011)

Saustark Patrick...die nimmst du morgen mal schön mit


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Februar 2011)

Ja, Mr. Bike hatte noch eine . Den Chest mount zum Glück auch. Preis verrate ich dir, wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen. War auf jeden Fall günstiger als im world wide web. Hätte sie gleich dort kaufen sollen, war nur irgendwie zu faul nach Pforzheim zu fahren....

Bin gerade am testen und rum schneiden...werd morgen mal ein paar Aufnahmen machen und schauen wie die Qualität nach dem Schnitt ist.

@speschelaisd

...werd das Ding morgen mal mitnehmen, aber wie schon geschrieben nur zum testen.

Wir sind morgen so gegen 13:00Uhr am Wattkopf.

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub ich werd so gegen 12:30 Uhr von hier losfahren...dann werd ich so gegen 13:15 Uhr auch da sein.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werd so gegen 12:30 Uhr von hier losfahren...dann werd ich so gegen 13:15 Uhr auch da sein.



Geht der andere noch mit, Niklas glaube ich hast du gesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (4. Februar 2011)

Den Lennart hab ich gefragt...der hat keine Zeit und den Niklas weiß ich nicht ob ich den fragen soll.

...wenn nicht fahr ich eben alleine hoch...so ganz gemütlich.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Februar 2011)

Hab ich auch schon öfters gemacht. Kann man schön vor sich hin träumen...ist ja auch mal schön. Wir sind auf jeden Fall nur auf dem SmDh unterwegs...da findet man sich auf jeden Fall...


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Februar 2011)

Da wird man sich bestimmt finden


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Februar 2011)

Verdammt nochmal, kann sein daß es bei uns morgen doch nicht klappt. Unser Babysitter ist ausgefallen...*merde*


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Februar 2011)

Du hast ein Kind?


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Du hast ein Kind?



Ja, seit 2 Monaten bin ich Papa


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Februar 2011)

Mein Glückwunsch nachträglich.

Viele schlafvolle und erholsame Nächte wünsche ich dir


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Mein Glückwunsch nachträglich.
> 
> Viele schlafvolle und erholsame Nächte wünsche ich dir



Dank Dir,

ja schlafen ist schon ein Luxus....


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Februar 2011)

Ein Mädchen oder ein Bub?


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Februar 2011)

Ein Mädle ist es. Hätte nie gedacht, daß kleine Baby's so extrem rülpsen können. Bin da das erste mal fast erschrocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (5. Februar 2011)

Du hast mich großes Baby noch nicht gehört... Und bei einem Furz hauts einen fast um so stinkt der..jaja...


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Februar 2011)

Hey, das hier könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Warum kanns sowas nicht in fertig geben..-.-

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/3/7/9/5/_/original/Lapierre_Rapt..JPG


----------



## lowrider89 (5. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hey, das hier könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Warum kanns sowas nicht in fertig geben..-.-
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/3/7/9/5/_/original/Lapierre_Rapt..JPG




Ach du ******** ist das ja mal geil


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Februar 2011)

@speschelaisd

Die Filme sind rein von der Perspektive her was geworden. Auch wenn 2 mal der elendige Bendel vom Rucksack drauf ist.


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Februar 2011)

Dann hast du jetzt schon mal die Position der Kamera...wie is die Qualität so geworden (GoPro und die HD Cam)?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Februar 2011)

Die volle Qualität bekomme ich erst, wenn ich es auf DVD HD brenne. Im Moment habe ich es als Avi Datei abgespeichert ( 720x480 ). Werd jetzt mal versuchen das Video hochzuladen.


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Februar 2011)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Februar 2011)

Mist geht noch nicht. Ich muß die Datei verkleinern. Bin bei 1,6GB und kann hier maximal 500MB hochladen. Dauert kurz....


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Februar 2011)

So, nachdem das Video jetzt fast 1 Stund zum hochladen gebraucht hat:








PS.: ....dieser Schei$$ Rucksackgurt im Bild. Na ja, das nächste mal mach ich es dann besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (5. Februar 2011)

Also ich finds schon echt gut...mich würden auch noch die andren Moduse interessieren...wie die so sind.

Aber sonst is es echt cool


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Februar 2011)

Vom der anderen HD Cam hab ich noch nichts rein geschnitten. Die Aufnahmen guck ich mir gerade parallel an. Hab die Quali auf 1/6 mindern müssen. Finde es aber auch ganz ok. 

Endlich Gopro und es funktioniert alles


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Februar 2011)

Das is 1/6 der Qualität...boarhh, dann is das originale Format richtig HD.

...sau gut....kannst du vielleicht gerade einen kurzen Clip mit voller Auflösung hochladen?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Februar 2011)

Glaub mir eines hab ich heute gelernt....bei HD Dateien ist aber wirklich absolut gar nichts kurz.

Ich müßte den Film mal auf DVD HD brennen und auf einem HD fähigen Fernseh anschauen. Das würde mich reizen. Das original Video in voller größe sieht kaum anders aus, solange du die Komponenten nicht dazu hast...


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Februar 2011)

Ich weiss nicht, irgendwas fehlt auf dem Video...-.-


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, irgendwas fehlt auf dem Video...-.-



Ich weiß schon...du natürlich und dein Canyon .
Ne, hab die Gopro nur zum erstenmal testen dabei gehabt. Wundert mich eigentlich, daß die Einstellung gleich gepaßt hat. *freude*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (6. Februar 2011)

...so leicht bin ich durchschaubar..


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ...so leicht bin ich durchschaubar..



 ach was


----------



## Eike. (6. Februar 2011)

Die Kameraperpektive und Brennweite sind auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr gut. Sowas anzuschauen macht einfach mehr Spaß als Helmkameraaufnahmen.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Kameraperpektive und Brennweite sind auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr gut. Sowas anzuschauen macht einfach mehr Spaß als Helmkameraaufnahmen.




Die Chest mount Perspektive gefällt mir auch besser. Wenn der Lenker mit drauf ist, das hat schon was...


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2011)

@speschelaisd

Ich hatte vorhin ein Testvideo hochgeladen, welches ich in einem anderen Modus aufgezeichnet habe. War viel besser als das jetzige von der Qualität.


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Februar 2011)

Hast du es schon wieder gelöscht?


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2011)

Ja, war nur bei uns vor der Haustür zum testen.


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Februar 2011)

Ahh ok...und du weißt ja...learning by doing


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2011)

Soll ich es mal 'kurz' hochladen?


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn du willst kannst das kurz tun...kannst ja gleich wieder löschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2011)

Dauert aber ein paar minuten....


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2011)

*gelöscht*


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Februar 2011)

Habs gesehen...kannst gerne wieder löschen...nicht dass noch mehr so dumme Kommentare schreiben

Die Qualität ist wirklich besser als die von gestern...ist das ein anderer Modus?

Die Weitwinkeloptik find ich echt cool


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2011)

Ja anderer Modus...bei dem muß ich aber erst testen ob es mit dem Chest mount hinhaut. Weil die vertikale Ebene etwas niedriger ist als bei 4:3.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Habs gesehen...kannst gerne wieder löschen...nicht dass noch mehr so dumme Kommentare schreiben
> 
> Die Qualität ist wirklich besser als die von gestern...ist das ein anderer Modus?
> 
> Die Weitwinkeloptik find ich echt cool



Schon passiert.


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Februar 2011)

Aber eines muss ich dir sagen...bis zum April musst du mit der GoPro umgehen können

...nur Spaß


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2011)

Sie hat ja nur 5 Einstellungen, das sollte funktionieren. Das Schnittprogramm, darüber mach ich mir mehr Sorgen. Was ich in den letzten Tagen, Codes, Updates und Software installiert habe...das glaubt man kaum. 

Mir brennt schon der Kopf vor lauter denken 

Nächstes Wochenende teste ich mal die Einstellung, mit der ich das gelöschte Video gemacht habe. Wenn es paßt, war es das mit dem testen und die Saison kann los gehen.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2011)

So das ist er endlich...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Februar 2011)

Der schaut doch mal richtig lecker aus

Is die Code R auch gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Der schaut doch mal richtig lecker aus
> 
> Is die Code R auch gekommen?



Ne noch nicht, da hat sich der Status auf -noch keine Rückmeldung vom Lieferanten- gesetzt.
Man kann ja nicht alles haben


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Februar 2011)

Is eigentlich schade weil Hibike ja sonst immer recht schnell liefert.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2011)

Was solls, zum Saison beginn wird das Zeug schon da sein. Der Rückenprotektor sieht recht vielversprechend aus....

Hoffentlich ändert sich noch das Wetter am Wochenende...bis jetzt haben sie nur Regen gebracht  blödblödblödblöd


----------



## matou (9. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> So das ist er endlich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick! 

Den will ich mir gerade selber kaufen. Kannst du mir sagen welche Größe du genommen hast und wie groß du dabei bist?


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Februar 2011)

@matou

...ich bin 1,82m und habe größe M/L genommen.

Empfohlen von Evoc wird:

155-170cm ---> S
170-192cm ---> M/L
192-200cm---> XL

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (9. Februar 2011)

Aber bei so nem argen Pisswetter hab ich nicht so richtig Lust zu fahren.

...muss auch noch nach meinem Schaltwerk kucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (9. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Aber bei so nem argen Pisswetter hab ich nicht so richtig Lust zu fahren.
> 
> ...muss auch noch nach meinem Schaltwerk kucken



Ja, bei Sauwetter hält sich meine Lust auch in Grenzen. Zumindest nicht Wattkopf.

Nach deinem Schaltwerk solltest du echt gucken...denn vom Wattkopf heim schieben könnte bald 1 1/2 - 2 Stunden dauern


----------



## matou (9. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @matou
> 
> ...ich bin 1,82m und habe größe M/L genommen.
> 
> Gruß



Danke!



speschelaisd schrieb:


> Aber bei so nem argen Pisswetter hab ich nicht so richtig Lust zu fahren.



Was fürn Pisswetter? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8004550&postcount=702


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Februar 2011)

Wo sind die Bilder entstanden...aber nicht bei uns in der Gegend oder etwa doch?


----------



## matou (9. Februar 2011)

Oberhalb von Bad Herrenalb...vor ~4 Stunden.
Von Karlsruhe aus war allerdings erst ab BH blauer Himmel zu sehen.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Februar 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Oberhalb von Bad Herrenalb...vor ~4 Stunden.
> Von Karlsruhe aus war allerdings erst ab BH blauer Himmerl zu sehen.



 sehr schön. Im BH gibt es sicherlich einige schöne Trails, einfach schöne Gegend. War allerdings noch nie mit dem Fahrrad dort unterwegs...nur mit dem Motorrad.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Februar 2011)

@speschelaisd

...ist es nicht schön?

http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/hanzz/


Video:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTfPYbMrDuc"]YouTube        - CUBE BIKES Hanzz at the Bike Festival Riva 2010.flv[/nomedia]


----------



## lowrider89 (9. Februar 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boar sind das geniale Bilder!!! Sehen echt richtig nice aus.
Nach BH muss ich mal da gibt es echt hammer Trails nur das hoch schieben ist echt voll nervig


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Februar 2011)

Derr Hanzz der kanns...                    nicht.


Behalt dein Froggy und gut is... Wir brauchen auch noch einen der das Alutech "My first Wildsau " kauft..http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Komplettbike/Kinderlaufrad-My-First-Wildsau::396.html


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Februar 2011)

Ne ne, das Hanzz ist für speschelaisd gedacht. Das Froggy hab ich lieb, dass kommt nicht weg und das my first Wildsau hab ich schon lange im Auge. Wird wohl Ostern nächstes Jahr meine kleine zum strahlen bringen...


----------



## speschelaisd (9. Februar 2011)

Das Hanzz sieht echt klasse aus...das beim Mister Bike is aber das günstigere, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (9. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ne ne, das Hanzz ist für speschelaisd gedacht. Das Froggy hab ich lieb, dass kommt nicht weg und das my first Wildsau hab ich schon lange im Auge. Wird wohl Ostern nächstes Jahr meine kleine zum strahlen bringen...




Das Hanzz anstatt des Demos?


----------



## speschelaisd (9. Februar 2011)

Nein...das Demo geb ich nie mehr her...ich brauch doch noch n Leichten Freerider


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Februar 2011)

Ja ist das günstigere bei Mr. Bike. Sieht aber gleich aus.... Wenn ich nicht schon mein liebes Froggy hätte.....


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Das Hanzz anstatt des Demos?



Never....ich hab mich entschieden meine Räder noch mindestens eine Saison lang zu fahren. Es lohnt sich für mich nicht noch ein fünftes zu kaufen. Wer soll die alle fahren


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Never....ich hab mich entschieden meine Räder noch mindestens eine Saison lang zu fahren. Es lohnt sich für mich nicht noch ein fünftes zu kaufen. Wer soll die alle fahren




Räder, kann man einfach nicht genug haben.

Ebenso wie Frauen, Geld und Autos.


----------



## speschelaisd (9. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Räder, kann man einfach nicht genug haben.
> 
> Ebenso wie Frauen, Geld und Autos.



Also ich muss sagen...da stimm ich dir voll und gnz zu


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Februar 2011)

Hab von allem zu wenig.


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen...da stimm ich dir voll und gnz zu



Wo gurken wir denn am Wochenende rum. Sonntag hätte ich Zeit?


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Februar 2011)

Ich würd sagen...bei uns irgendwo.

...unsere Rude wie immer halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (10. Februar 2011)

So machen wir das...mal wieder in den heimischen Trails rum Shreddern.


----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

Hab auch noch mal nach meiner Schaltung geschaut...da is wohl die ganze Schaltung ausgeschlagen.


----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

Is bei euch die Hibike Website auch so komisch?


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Is bei euch die Hibike Website auch so komisch?



Ja, ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

Jetzt geht es auf einmal wieder.

...wie sich wieder alle im Wildbad Thread aufregen


----------



## lowrider89 (11. Februar 2011)

Gayt morgen jemand SMDH?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub wir (funbiker und ich) fahren bei uns im Wald n bisschen rum.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2011)

Smdh fällt bei mir das Wochenende leider flach. Hab grad irgendwie Fieber *kotz*


----------



## lowrider89 (11. Februar 2011)

Ohje dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ohje dann mal gute Besserung!



Danke, vor allem pünktlich zum Wochenende hin. Dass ist ja das schlimme


----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

Von mir auch mal gute Besserung

...dann wird es wohl nix am Wochenende?


----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

Brauch noch jemand was von Hibike...hab nämlich nen 10% Gutscheincode bekommen.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2011)

Eher nicht, hätte gerne noch die andere Einstellung der Gopro getestet...aber na ja. Mist Erkältung.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Brauch noch jemand was von Hibike...hab nämlich nen 10% Gutscheincode bekommen.



Ja meine Code R . Hab den Gutschein auch bekommen...hoffentlich kommt das Zeug bald.


----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

Na dann werd ich mir mal nen Korb zusammenstellen


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2011)

Aber Hibike vertreibt doch gar keine Canyon Bikes 

Was bestellst du dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

Was hälts du von den Sachen?

...die Short entweder grau oder orange
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Designs-Moto-Short-Gr-32-orange-Mod-2011.html
...und das Trikot wär auch echt cool
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...History-L-S-MX-Trikot-Gr-M-navy-Mod-2011.html
...Schienbeinschützer nicht zu vergessen
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...nee-Guards-Gr-S-M-schwarz-weiss-Mod-2011.html

...und vielleicht noch ein paar Kleinteile


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2011)

Trikot und Schienbeinschützer sind top. Hose solltest du dir eher ein Lange holen, mit abnehmbaren Beinteilen.


----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

Die Platzangst will ich auf jeden Fall...die kurze Hose hol ich vielleicht erst wenns wieder wärmer wird.

...muss auch mal schauen ob ich das alles überhaupt bestellen darf


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Die Platzangst will ich auf jeden Fall...die kurze Hose hol ich vielleicht erst wenns wieder wärmer wird.
> 
> ...muss auch mal schauen ob ich das alles überhaupt bestellen darf



Du bist ja voll im Kaufrausch...ging mir Anfang Januar auch so und seitdem warte ich


----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

Das is der Winter...man sieht was und denkt sich...och das könnt ich noch brauchen, und ds wär auch nicht schlecht...du weißt ja wie das ist


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Februar 2011)

@funbiker:

Bist du bis morgen wieder gesund?


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> @funbiker:
> 
> Bist du bis morgen wieder gesund?



Mir geht's schon wieder recht gut. Werde aber morgen trotzdem nochmal Pause machen und ein bisschen ausruhen. Sporteln werde ich erst ab Dienstag wieder...

Warst du schon Biken am Wochenende?

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Februar 2011)

Na klar

...bin heute mit meinem Bruder und Cousin in Wilferdingen auf der Skaterbahn und im Buchwald gefahren.

Hab mir noch mal die BoXXer Anleitung durchgelesen und da hab ich festgestellt, dass der Zugstufe viel zu langsam war...deswegen fand ich das Ansprechverhalten auch nicht so toll.

Hättest du vielleicht Lust morgen an der Grundschulen das mal zu testen?


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Februar 2011)

Lust schon...aber ich mach wirklich Pause das Wochenenede, nicht dass das Fieber nochmal kommt. Da hab ich keine Lust drauf. Werd mir morgen bei meiner Oma den Bauch voll schlagen und den restlichen Tag auf der Couch verbringen...ist auch mal schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (12. Februar 2011)

Ne, ich hab bloß gemeint dass ich mit m Demo zum testen kurz mal fahr...aber was solls, hat ja noch ein bisschen Zeit


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Februar 2011)

Ach komm, weil du mit dem Demo nach draußen gehst .
Bei mir war die Zugstufe am Anfang auch viel zu langsam eingestellt. Auf dem Biker X hat man das immer gewaltig gemerkt, wenn man durch die ganzen schnell aufeinander folgenden Wasserrinnen gefahren ist...wurde dann richtig unruhig der Bock.


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Februar 2011)

Will dich ja auch nicht überreden.

...würd das gern testen...aber alleine is das immer so ne Sache...das ist so langweilig.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Februar 2011)

Das stimmt wohl...alleine Biken mach selten Spaß. Denke das nächste Wochenende klappt es dann wieder. Hätte auch gerne die Einstellung von der Gopro noch getestet aber na ja....

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Februar 2011)

Werd aber lieber wieder richtig gesund und dann rocjen wir nächste Woche wieder die Trails


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

@speschelaisd

Hast du schon Zeug bei Hibike bestellt?
Bei meiner Lieferung geht es irgendwie nicht so richtig vorwärts...manno

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (16. Februar 2011)

Also meine Lieferung ist schon versendet und 80% beim DHL Status sollte heute kommen


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

Was haste bestellt?

Auf meine Lieferung warte ich schon seit dem 08.01.2011...wird schon kommen.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Februar 2011)

2 Trikots und Schläuche


----------



## speschelaisd (16. Februar 2011)

Ne hab mir das Zeug noch nicht bestellt...ich glaub ich wart noch nen Monat oder so...und auf die 10% kommts auch nicht wirklich an.

Hab mir aber etwas anderes bestellt was eventuell am Wochenende schon da seine könnte

Hast du dein neues Auto eigentlich am Samstag geholt?


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

Ja hab ich und gerade eben ist auch die Mail gekommen, daß die Code R da ist. Bekomme ich diese Woche hoffentlich noch.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt mein Paket ist heut gekommen. Gleich mal gestuant 158g wiegen die Schwalbe Freeride SchlÃ¤uche  aber wenn die lÃ¤nger halten lohnt es sich.

Ist von euch jemand schonmal Formula Mega gefahren? Ich bin am Ã¼berlegen von Elixir 5 auf die umzusteigen. WÃ¼rde mich nur 110â¬ kosten das Set


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

Ja die Schläuche sind nicht leicht. Hatte aber mit denen in den letzten 3 Jahren nur 2 Platten und das in Wildbad mit 1,8 Bar in den Reifen ( MM 2,35 Freeride ).

Zu dem Bremsen kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber ich bezweifle, daß es sich lohnt die Bremsen zu wechseln. Die Elixir sind äußerst Standfest und packen mächtig zu.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2011)

Juhu, morgen kommen alle restlichen Teile, welche noch ausstehen.

@speschelaisd

Alles klar bei dir? Warste schon Biken?


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Februar 2011)

So Jungs mein Wilson ist fertigt!  Werde dann mal heute paar Runden aufm SMDH verbringen. Vlt kommt ja jemand mit?


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Februar 2011)

@funbiker:

Hast du heute Abend vielleicht Lust an der Grundschule bisschen rumzufahren?

...ich nehm sogar das Demo mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> So Jungs mein Wilson ist fertigt!  Werde dann mal heute paar Runden aufm SMDH verbringen. Vlt kommt ja jemand mit?



Ich kann hier noch keine Bilder finden von deinem fertigen radl. Jetzt aber schnell hochladen


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> @funbiker:
> 
> Hast du heute Abend vielleicht Lust an der Grundschule bisschen rumzufahren?
> 
> ...ich nehm sogar das Demo mit



Mmhh fahren vielleicht nicht, aber ich guck dir zu. Aber, wenn dann erst so gegen 16:45Uhr. Morgen evtl. Wattkopf?


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier noch keine Bilder finden von deinem fertigen radl. Jetzt aber schnell hochladen





Ja Bilder kommen später, ich muss erst noch ein geeigneten Platz finden zum Fotos machen


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Februar 2011)

@Patrick:

So können wir es machen...wäre dir 17:30 Uhr auch recht?


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

17:30Uhr ist dunkel...aber 17:00Uhr wäre ok?

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Februar 2011)

Ich komm gleich...bin gerade erst gekommen.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

So alles verbaut was gekommen ist:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Februar 2011)

So da ist mein Radl^^ lässt sich richtig geil fahren.
@funbiker schicke Teile haste da gekauft


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> So da ist mein Radl^^ lässt sich richtig geil fahren.
> @funbiker schicke Teile haste da gekauft



Das sieht ja mal schick aus . Hast du fein gemacht. Wie ist der Hinterbau im Vergleich zum Biggi?

PS.:...aber ein gescheites Bild machst du bitte noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

@lowrider

Mach mal eine Partliste, wenn du Lust und Zeit hast.


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Februar 2011)

Ja Part Liste und ein besseres Bild kommt am So dann^^. Die anderen Bilder die ich gemacht sind auf Grund des tollen Wetters heute einfach nur Müll geworden^^

Also das komplette Bike lässt sich eindeutig viel besser und einfacher fahren! Ich muss mich aber erstmal an den flachen Lenkwinkel gewöhnen


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Februar 2011)

Is hier jetzt der Laber-Thread? Warum muss des Ding "pfinztaler..:" heißen? Ich wohn in Karlsruhe net in Pfinztal ...


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

Den Laberthread den die meinen ist der da:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=507971


Hier könnt ihr aber auch Labern, das stört keinen hier.


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Februar 2011)

Lass wir die anderen rumspinnen. Wochen-gar monatelang schreiben die in diesem Thread nichts..und jetzt plötzlich sind sie alle da.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Lass wir die anderen rumspinnen. Wochen-gar monatelang schreiben die in diesem Thread nichts..und jetzt plötzlich sind sie alle da.



Das ist doch normal...wo es etwas zu meckern gibt, wird gemeckert. Ich finde es auch extrem überzogen wie die jungs dort reagieren, aber was soll's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (18. Februar 2011)

Nach meinem letzten Kommentar werden sie es hoffentlich satt haben.

*********************************************************************************
Hat wer bock auf Kino. Ich hab heute abend zwei Karten reserviert und die weibliche Weggefährten musste abspringen. Ein echt super Film. 127Hours um 22.45 ZKM..
*************************************************************************************


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

Ja dein letzter Kommentar war fieß. Mußte schmunzeln, als ich ihn gelesen habe...


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ja dein letzter Kommentar war fieß. Mußte schmunzeln, als ich ihn gelesen habe...



Manche Sachen kann ich mir dann auch einfach nicht verkneifen. Es gab doch wirklich noch nie Ärger. Und unsere kleinen Sticheleinen...was wollen die eigentlich.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

Man sollte sich auch nicht immer alles verkneifen. Weiß auch nicht genau was die Jungs da genau wollten. Hätte gereicht einmal zu posten, daß man zu offtopic wird und wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück soll...man kann aber auch gleich blöd werden und dumme Sprüche klopfen...

Wie ich schon vermutet hatte, wird der ein oder andere mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden sein oder der Kaffee war schlecht....usw.


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Zum Schluss hab ich da gar nicht mehr mitgelesen

@Funbiker:
Fahren wir morgen ne kleine Runde?


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Zum Schluss hab ich da gar nicht mehr mitgelesen
> 
> @Funbiker:
> Fahren wir morgen ne kleine Runde?




Lohnt sich auch garnicht.
Wie eine Heuschreckenplage sind sie über uns hergezogen...


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Boahr ich könnt:kotz:

...jetzt ist gerade meine neue Hose mit der Post gekommen...Päckchen ausgepackt...und jetzt passt die nicht


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Februar 2011)

das ist mies....wo passt sie den nicht?


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich überall...am Bund, zu weit und zu lang...einfach alles zu groß


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Eigentlich überall...am Bund, zu weit und zu lang...einfach alles zu groß



Welche Größe hast du denn genommen?

Wie wäre es so gegen 15:00Uhr beim Bäcker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (19. Februar 2011)

jaja die gute alte Zickzackschere


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

die schöne Platzangst Hose. Oder er soll einfach zunehmen und wachsen, wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab sie in M genommen.

...um 15:00 wär gut...bis gleich


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

Bis gleich. 

Komisch, mir paßt L und XL sogar. Je nachdem ob man es locker mag oder eher Figurbetonter.
Tauscht du sie gegen eine S oder?


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Ja, wenns noch eine im S gäbe...gibt es aber nicht


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

Shit happens . Mußt du doch zunehmen und wachsen....


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Jaja, da muss ich mir leider noch was überlegen.


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Februar 2011)

Ja das ist das ärgerlichste wenn man was bestellt und es nicht passt 

Ich treib mich ab sofort nur noch hier rum. Im Karlsruhe Thread fühlt man sich gleich auf den Schlips getreten, wenn man mal was sagt das ironisch gemeint war. 

Hier kennt man sich wenigestens vom sehen und versteht Spaß


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Februar 2011)

Hier darf man auch mal was dummes schwetzen. Oder mal lustige Bildchen posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

@overkill & KA-Biker

genau so ist es. 

Und wenn der Thread mal 50 Seiten lang ist, könnte man sich überlegen ob man optional sich hier auch noch zum biken verabreden kann. Aber das liegt noch in weiter Ferne, da muß ich nochmal Rücksprache mit den Mod's halten...


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

@speschelaisd

und hat es geschmeckt?
Könnte mich immer noch drüber ärgern, was die Helden aus dem kleinen schönen Sprung gemacht haben bzw. aus dem ganzen Waldstück


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Sehr gut hats geschmeckt...aber jetzt bin ich richtig vollgefressen.

...aber die Hose passt noch immer nicht

Wir sollten unseren eigen trail im Wald bauen dürfen...dann können wir wenigstens alles so bauen wie wir das wollen.


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Februar 2011)

warum hab ich grad nirgends 2,2kâ¬ rumliegen  
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/351594/cat/42


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Is das nicht arg groß in L?


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Februar 2011)

wrsl schon - bin 1,86m

wäre aber zu schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

Aber bei 1,86m würde L schon passen. Ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr geile Kiste das Trek. Gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

@speschelaisd

...wenn die Hose immer noch nicht paßt, mußt eben noch mehr essen. *grins*


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie glaube ich das du es auf seine Hose abgesehen hast


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

Ne ne, für 'M' müßte ich abspecken. Obwohl die Hose schon ganz geil ist.


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Hast du morgen noch mal Lust n bisschen zu radeln?


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

Lust schon...geht aber nicht. Wir sind zum essen eingeladen...das nächste mal gehts wieder zum Wattkopf. Nachdem ich das heute gesehen habe, macht es hier kaum noch Sinn im Wald rum zu fahren.

Aber der kleine Parcours in Wilferdingen war irgendwie lustig.


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Ja, das is echt schade...aber was soll man dagegen machen?


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ja, das is echt schade...aber was soll man dagegen machen?



Bald fängt die Saison wieder an, dann ist es eh egal...Bikepark wir kommen 
Ich hab zuviel Pizza gegessen....mein armer Bauch.


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Da hast du was wahres gesagt...bald geht die Bikeparksaison wieder los


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

Kaum hat man sich einen Tag mal wieder richtig bewegt, schon ist man abends müde *tsss*
Im Demo Thread gehts ja schön ab....


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Jaja...aber ich find echt n Demo ab 2010 ohne Doppelbrücke irgendwie unpassend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

Ja schon...finde auch da gehört ne DC rein. Finde es aber trotzdem ganz nett mit der Fox. 
Du brauchst bald ein neues Rad...deines gibt langsam aber sicher den Geist auf


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Februar 2011)

Ach was...das hebt noch bis Ende Sommer bis ich ein neues hab


----------



## speschelaisd (20. Februar 2011)

Kann sein, dass das Knacken am Demo vom Gabelschaft kommt?


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2011)

Gabelschaft...mmmhhh. Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, aber beim knacken kann man ja auch fast nichts ausschließen.


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Februar 2011)

Knacken ist immer fies. Wenn man da zu zweit ist kann man es eigentlich gut orten.

Wenn wir schon beim Knacken sind: jemand eine Idee woher bei mir das Knacken kommt:
Wenn ich mich auf das Rad setze, kommt beim ausfedern ein komisches Knacken. Aber nur beim Ausfedern vom Dämpfer nicht Einfedern.

Habe eigentlich Lager vermutet aber dann müsste es doch auch beim Einfedern knacken oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2011)

Das ist ja das elendige am knacken, es ist Sau schwer zu orten.

Bei meinem Jimbo, hatte ich erst gedacht es ist das Tretlager. War dann aber die Maxle Steckachse am Heck. Dann war es der Sattel und seit 2 Tagen quietscht jetzt irgend etwas am Dämpfer. Zum verrückt werden....

Ich ignoriere das einfach...bis es mal einen Schlag läßt und ich sehe was es war


----------



## Waldgeist (21. Februar 2011)

@funbiker9

hat du auch an deine Kochen gedacht, auch die knacken und mit zunehmenden Alter immer mehr!!


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Februar 2011)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> @funbiker9
> 
> hat du auch an deine Kochen gedacht, auch die knacken und mit zunehmenden Alter immer mehr!!



Wäre auch eine Option


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Februar 2011)

@speschelaised

Sodele, alle Griffe in neongelb / lila umgebaut ...und jetzt guck ich mal wie Rampage Evolution so ist 

Was hast du jetzt mit deiner Platzangsthose gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (23. Februar 2011)

Die hab ich zurück zu BMO geschickt...werd mal beim Mister Bike schauen ob die sie haben.

Hast du jetzt an jedem Rad die Griffe?


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Die hab ich zurück zu BMO geschickt...werd mal beim Mister Bike schauen ob die sie haben.
> 
> Hast du jetzt an jedem Rad die Griffe?



Ja, an jedem Rad ( außer dem Rose ). Sieht lustig aus..... Die Dinger haben einen bomben Grip.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


Hatte gehofft, daß wir am Wochenende mal wieder zum Wattkopf radeln....aber bei der Wettervorhersage


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Februar 2011)

Wettervorhersage ist bescheiden - ich geh nicht raus


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2011)

Raus schon...aber von uns aus ist es ca. 45min - 1 Stunde zum Wattkopf hin. Bei dem Wetter lohnt es sich dann nicht, macht auch nicht richtig Spaß.

Und nachdem sie unseren Homespot so verschandelt haben, lohnt es sich dort auch nicht mehr so recht zu fahren. Jetzt bleiben nur noch Drogen, Alkohol und Zigaretten...


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2011)

@speschelaisd

...kennst du den noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (23. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Sorry Funbiker habe mich vohin vertan, sind doch noch 81 Tage und nicht 51..-.-




Statt statt 81 sinds vielleicht nur noch 35.
Die Zeit vergeht doch...^^


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Statt statt 81 sinds vielleicht nur noch 35.
> Die Zeit vergeht doch...^^



juhu...bald gehts wieder los


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Februar 2011)

Och wie ich das hassssse.
Ich will grad mein Vorderrad flicken weil ein Loch im Schlauch ist. Wenn ich jetzt aber die Luft rausdrücke, geht sie sofort wieder rein. So kann ich unmöglich den Mantel abbekommen. Hast du da Tips?


Edit: zu spät. schon unten.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2011)

Rohe Gewalt...*grins*

Hast du keine Reifenheber? Seit ich die habe, gehts deutlich einfach mit dem Reifen o. Schlauchwechsel.
Ich finde nur das drauf machen von einem neuen Reifen ist manchmal ein richtiger Geduldsakt.


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Februar 2011)

Ok jetzt ist mein Schlauch geplatzt beim aufpumpen. Das war vielleicht laut......dahin der schÃ¶ne 6.50â¬ Schwalbe Schlauch......War wohl doch noch ein Dorn drinne.

Und alles nochmal


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ok jetzt ist mein Schlauch geplatzt beim aufpumpen. Das war vielleicht laut......dahin der schöne 6.50 Schwalbe Schlauch......War wohl doch noch ein Dorn drinne.
> 
> Und alles nochmal





Oh Mann...wenn so was kein Spaß macht was dann.


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Februar 2011)

Jeder wie ers verdient eben.


----------



## lowrider89 (24. Februar 2011)

Auf was wartest du jetzt schon wieder Ka-Biker?^^


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Februar 2011)

Falls dir Saci was erzählt hat, wars ein Spass. Ich hätte es nur gerne und preislich würde es mir auch zusagen. Wäre schon ein Akt alles umzubauen.


----------



## lowrider89 (24. Februar 2011)

Ähm ich weis von nichts sonst hätte ich ja net gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (24. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @speschelaisd
> 
> ...kennst du den noch



Oh ja, mann diese Säcke. Das war immer der gelungenen Schluss


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Februar 2011)

Das ist wahr...solche vollheiner. Was solls, müssen wir den Steinbruch am NFH-Trail doch zu einem Gap umbauen...*grins*


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Februar 2011)

Das hab ich doch schon immer gesagt


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das hab ich doch schon immer gesagt



 stimmt.


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Februar 2011)

Der Steinbruch hat aber echt viel potential.


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Februar 2011)

Was ist los mit diesem Wetter


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Februar 2011)

Mein Hirngespinst sieht genau so aus. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/350813/cat/45

Aber wäre halt schon einiges zum umbauen.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Februar 2011)

Das Wetter ist ein ganz großer Mist. Hätte echt Lust gehabt auf Wattkopf, aber so...

Du hast doch erst ein neues Bike gekauft....hast wohl auch den Bikekaufwahn bekommen 

Hab eben meine Code R richtig eingestellt und gleich entlüftet. Dann war ich kurz draußen und hab das Teil mal getestet...ist schon ein richtig fetter Anker, alter Schwede.


----------



## speschelaisd (25. Februar 2011)

Hast du die Bremse jetzt schleiffrei bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (25. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hab eben meine Code R richtig eingestellt und gleich entlüftet. Dann war ich kurz draußen und hab das Teil mal getestet...ist schon ein richtig fetter Anker, alter Schwede.



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Meine Codes sind auch super.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Februar 2011)

Ja, absolut schleiffrei. Da hört man nicht einmal ein leises Summen, gar nichts . 
Irgendwie hätte ich aber doch Lust auf Wattkopf.

@speschelaisd

...haste Bock?


----------



## speschelaisd (25. Februar 2011)

Ja auf jeden Fall...hab morgen Mittag aber ein Spiel.

Am Sonntag?


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Februar 2011)

Sonntag geht bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht  . Mist...


----------



## speschelaisd (25. Februar 2011)

Hmmm...so ein Mist...was mache wir denn dann?


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Februar 2011)

Wohl nicht zum Wattkopf radeln 
Keine Ahnung...mal schauen was mir spontan einfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bin vohin ein paar Meter auf der Straße gerollt. Ein wirklich toller Sport..

Ich hab jetzt schonwieder Angst vor dem nächsten Winter.. Der kommt doch so schnell.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin vohin ein paar Meter auf der Straße gerollt. Ein wirklich toller Sport..
> 
> Ich hab jetzt schonwieder Angst vor dem nächsten Winter.. Der kommt doch so schnell.



Bist du zumindest an einer Eisdiele vorbei gekommen? Also das ist Pflicht 

Ach was, jetzt kommt erstmal die Saison. Warst du schon mal in Albstadt?


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Februar 2011)

Ne war ich noch nie.

Nein bin ich nicht dran vorbeigekommen. Lohnt im Moment nicht. Die hat zu. Sonst ein absolutes Muss..


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Februar 2011)

Wir wollen auf jeden Fall 2-3 mal nach Albstadt...kleiner aber sehr feiner Park. Ist so eine Mischung zwischen Biker x, Kärcher Freeride und IXS  Downhill...macht echt Laune.


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Februar 2011)

Mir alles egal. Hauptsache warm und trocken..


----------



## lowrider89 (25. Februar 2011)

Also ich gehe morgen Wattkopf^^ weil morgen soll es gut werden und am So soll es wieder regnen -_- Wo liegt Albtstadt?^^


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Februar 2011)

Schwäbische Alb....ist ca. 130km von uns aus. Die Anfahrt geht aber recht zügig.

Warm und trocken....ach


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Februar 2011)

Ich war Wildbad letztes Jahr einmal bei strömenden Regen. Das war aufjeden Fall lustig. Ich kann mich noch genau an den erinnern, dem sein Vorderrad ans unterrohr geknickt war... Am steuer Rohr gerissen. Ist wohl gegen einen Stein gefahren. War ein Solid Mission.


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Februar 2011)

Ach ja so ein Transition TR450 ist was herrliches


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich war Wildbad letztes Jahr einmal bei strömenden Regen. Das war aufjeden Fall lustig. Ich kann mich noch genau an den erinnern, dem sein Vorderrad ans unterrohr geknickt war... Am steuer Rohr gerissen. Ist wohl gegen einen Stein gefahren. War ein Solid Mission.



Waren wir auch einmal...da war auch nach dem Donnerbalken n richter kleiner Bach

War irgendwie schon cool...aber der feine Sandsteinsand is mir sogar durch die Hose gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2011)

Oh ja das Transiton ist ein schönes Bike.

Ich werd jetzt mal eine Runde mit dem radl drehen...bis später.


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Februar 2011)

Fährt heut oder morgen jemand am SMDH?


----------



## lowrider89 (26. Februar 2011)

overkill zuspät wir waren^^ Und morgen soll es auch regnen -_-


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2011)




----------



## KA-Biker (26. Februar 2011)

Was? War Heute soviel los?


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2011)

Was heißt viel: Lowrider, Saci, Pead und ich. Ein paar andere waren auch noch da, aber die hab ich nicht gekannt.

Hat gut getan nach 2 Wochen mal wieder zum Wattkopf zu kurbeln. Macht mehr Spaß, wie in unserem heimischen Wald.

Wo warst du?


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Februar 2011)

in der Fitnessbude und danach noch 3 Stunden Tennis spielen..


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2011)

...dann hätten 2 Stunden Wattkopf den Braten auch nicht mehr fett gemacht  . Du wirst ja eine richtige Sportskanone


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Februar 2011)

Ne Stunde radeln war ich auch noch mit meinem Silberpfeil...
Jetzt brauch ich erstmal ne Dusche. Wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich immer unterwegs. Schau mich an. An mir ist ja nicht wirklich viel dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2011)

Oh ja duschen kann was göttliches sein. Hab ich vorhin auch gemerkt...über 4 Stunden unterwegs und dann duschen . Danach ist man irgendwie ein neuer Mensch.


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Februar 2011)

Grad schau ich deine Videos durch. Jetzt seh ich erst, das Video mit der coolen Weihnachtsmugge ist ja von dir.


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2011)

Ja das sind richtige Weihnachtslieder. Vor allem wenn man mal ganz genau zu hört, was der da eigentlich singt:

http://www.plyrics.com/lyrics/uksubs/heysanta.html


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Februar 2011)

in dem Genuschel hab ich echt wenig bis garnichts verstanden.....So ists lustiger.


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2011)

Ist schwer zu verstehen. Ich hab sogar ein paar Worte nachschlagen müssen um den Text zu übersetzen 

Hier mal der link zum Bikepark Albstadt:

http://www.bikepark-albstadt.de/


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2011)

@speschelaisd

...und habt ihr gewonnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (26. Februar 2011)

schöne Waldautobahnen habt ihr inzwischen aus dem Trail gemacht:kotz:


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2011)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> schöne Waldautobahnen habt ihr inzwischen aus dem Trail gemacht:kotz:



Und wer bist du jetzt? achso :kotz:


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Februar 2011)

Ball mal ganz flach halten. Das seit doch ihr auf euren Toureneseln die die ganze Zeit bremsen..


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ball mal ganz flach halten. Das seit doch ihr auf euren Toureneseln die die ganze Zeit bremsen..



Ich hab's mir verkniffen...aber du jetzt wieder


----------



## Eike. (26. Februar 2011)

Schmarrn, der ist nicht mehr oder weniger Waldautobahn als vor 2 Jahren.


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schmarrn, der ist nicht mehr oder weniger Waldautobahn als vor 2 Jahren.



Ich hab auch schon Wanderer mit Kinderwägen dort angetroffen..^^


----------



## SLXDriver (26. Februar 2011)

Ich auch schon...
Außerdem ist es ein DH und der muss ausgewaschen und kaputtgefahren sein. Für die Anderen gibt es ja die Schotterwege


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @speschelaisd
> 
> ...und habt ihr gewonnen?



Ja klar haben wir gewonnen...2:1

Aber das war ein richtig dreckiges Spiel...is auch nicht so, dass ich die letzten fünf Minuten von draußen zuschauen musste weil ich vom Platz gestellt wurde oder so


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ja klar haben wir gewonnen...2:1
> 
> Aber das war ein richtig dreckiges Spiel...is auch nicht so, dass ich die letzten fünf Minuten von draußen zuschauen musste weil ich vom Platz gestellt wurde oder so



 ...also echt. Was haste denn gemacht, daß du eine rote Karte verdient hast?

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Och...war eigentlich gar kein gelbwürdiges Faul...hab vorher schon ne gelbe Karte bekommen und dann is das n bisschen blöd gelaufen.

...hab den halt stoppen müssen, weil der so ziemlich alleine aufs Tor zugelaufen ist.

War aber auch ein sehr hitziges Spiel...und wegen mir sind ja auch schon zwei von den Gegnern vom Platz gestellt worden-->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Das hätte ich von dir nicht gedacht, du brutaler .

Hat gestern Spaß gemacht auf dem Wattkopf. Endlich mal wieder radeln...


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Video is auch echt cool geworden.

Hab mir wegen nem Leichten Freerider was überlegt...weil mir das SX Trail ja noch immer so gut gefällt werd ich im Sommer vielleicht mal fragen ob sie es nach meinen Wünschen umbauen würden...Lyrik 170, SLX Kurbel, breiterer Lenker und der braune Sattel.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Ja klar machen die das, fÃ¼r 2500â¬ wahrscheinlich. Aber fragen kann man schon...Kurbel wÃ¼rde ich lassen. Lenker wÃ¼rde ich selber tauschen, Sattel auch. Was man auf jeden Fall Ã¤ndern mÃ¼Ãte sind die Bremsen ( Juicy3 ).


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Ahh ja richtig, die hab ich ganz vergessen...die noch gegen ne Elixir tauschen.

Aber wenn alles nach meinen Vorstellungen umgebaut wird, wÃ¤r mir es schon 2500â¬ wert...aber wenns billiger wÃ¤r, wÃ¤r es auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Ja, dann steht dem ganzen ja nichts mehr im Weg. Vielleicht bekommst du sie auch im Preis noch gedrückt, wer weiß. Mußt du gut verhandeln. Rahmengröße M ist denke ich auch ok für Freeridetouren. Würde es dann halt nochmal Probefahren...


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Ja klar auf jeden Fall...ich muss meinen Eltern ja auch noch ein bisschen bearbeiten...und noch ein bisschen sparen.

Aber das wär glaub ich die beste Lösung...und von der Optik her gefällt mir das SX Trail auch besser als die Canyon's.

Mal schauen was die Zukunft so bringt


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Februar 2011)

Santa Claus you cunt
where`s my ****ing bike...


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Genau

Im Sommer wollt ich aber schon n Freerider haben...ich glaub bis zu Weihnachten hält mein Dirt (für Funbiker 4Xer) nicht mehr, bei der jetztigen Beanspruchung, aus.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Ja genau 4xer .

Glaub auch nicht, daß das Bike noch bis Weihnachten halten würde. Und deine Eltern bearbeiten, weißt du ja wie das geht ( siehe Demo ). 

Die Kurbel würde ich aber echt erstmal lassen, daß ist unnötig Geld verschwendet. Wenn die dann mal durch ist, kannst du immer noch eine 'bessere' holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Das is auch wieder wahr

Werd mir vorher aber auch noch mal alles überlegen was gemacht wird und was nicht.

...die Reifen sollten vielleicht auch noch getauscht werden...aber da is Hibike fast billiger.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Also die Reifen hatten sie mir beim Demo umsonst getauscht. 
Wann hast du  denn vor das Teil zu holen...schon einen Plan?


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Also rechnerisch könnt ich es mir in 3 Monaten leisten...und ich hoff es dauert auch nicht viel länger.

Muss jetzt aber erst mal alles abklären

Das mit dem Reifenwechsel haben sie vielleicht aber auch nur gemacht, weil du schon n paar Räder vorher da gekauft hast...aber wenn sie das machen würden wär es cool.


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Februar 2011)

Was für ein SX willst du den?


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Klar, 2500â¬ sind ja auch kein Pappenstiel.

Auf jeden Fall eine andere Gabel...alles andere kann man im nachhinein relativ gÃ¼nstig selbst machen. Die TST Einheit von der MZ ist nÃ¤mlich sehr sehr anfÃ¤llig. 

Das Hanzz gefÃ¤llt dir nicht so, gell?


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Was für ein SX willst du den?



Das SX Trail I von 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Klar, 2500 sind ja auch kein Pappenstiel.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall eine andere Gabel...alles andere kann man im nachhinein relativ günstig selbst machen. Die TST Einheit von der MZ ist nämlich sehr sehr anfällig.
> 
> Das Hanzz gefällt dir nicht so, gell?



Die Gabel muss auf jeden Fall getauscht werden...Bremsen natürlich auch.

...aber da wär 2500 schon ein bisschen viel, oder?

Beim Hanzz weiß ich nicht so recht...gefällt mir schon, aber irgendwie find ich das SX einfach nur klasse. Das wollt ich ja schon seit einem Jahr.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Die Gabel muss auf jeden Fall getauscht werden...Bremsen natÃ¼rlich auch.
> 
> ...aber da wÃ¤r 2500â¬ schon ein bisschen viel, oder?
> 
> Beim Hanzz weiÃ ich nicht so recht...gefÃ¤llt mir schon, aber irgendwie find ich das SX einfach nur klasse. Das wollt ich ja schon seit einem Jahr.



Ja, fÃ¼r andere Gabel, Lyrik Dh willst du, gell? , wÃ¤ren 2500â¬ fÃ¼r das Rad zuviel. 2200â¬ maximal. Dann hast du immer noch 300â¬ fÃ¼r Lenker und Bremsen. 

Avid Elixir R zum Beispiel ca. 200â¬ und Lenker Specialized Demo 75cm ca. 40â¬.

Und die Juciy 3 kannste verkaufen und den Lenker an dein Dirt Ã¤hhh 4xer schrauben.

Dann wÃ¤re alles supi.


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Jap ne, Lyrik RC2DH 170mm...http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ox-Lyrik-RC2DH-Federgabel-170mm-Mod-2011.html

Aber was wär da dann billiger...nur die Gabel machen lassen, oder gleich alles?


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Februar 2011)

Das Kupferfarbene?


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Nur die Gabel rein. Fertig.
Den Rest würde ich auf jeden Fall selbst machen. Somit haben die nur eine Komponente, welche sie tauschen sollen.

Kann auch weniger schief gehen


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Ne, das is olivegrün.
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa187/msjharper1/012.jpg

@Funbiker:
Da is der braune Sattel drauf.


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Nur die Gabel rein. Fertig.
> Den Rest würde ich auf jeden Fall selbst machen. Somit haben die nur eine Komponente, welche sie tauschen sollen.
> 
> Kann auch weniger schief gehen



Ja, is auch wieder wahr...hab vergessen dass die ja gar keine Ahnung haben


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Das Kupferfarbene?



Das von 2008. Braun / schwarz ist es glaube ich. Wollte es mir vor 1 1/2 Jahren auch schon kaufen...aber die Gabel hat mich davon 
abgehalten. Da hat er ja schon ein Bild verlinkt...der speschelaisd.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ja, is auch wieder wahr...hab vergessen dass die ja gar keine Ahnung haben





Ich würde das einfach selber machen. Ist doch auch was schönes wenn man das Rad im Keller stehen hat und sich noch ein paar Teile bestellen kann .

Der braune ist ja auch der original Sattel....


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Aber jetzt ist ein ganz komischer in schwarz drauf...der gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht.

Aber das werd ich dann wohl so machen...dann kann ich es ja schon früher kaufen (wenn alles klappt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Der Sattel gefällt mir auch nicht.
Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich sogar deinen Daddy mitnehmen. Vorher einen Preis festlegen was ich bereit bin zu zahlen, und wenn sie damit nicht einverstanden sind, wieder gehen.

Hast du deine Eltern schon gefragt?


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Ja, ich war auch am Freitag dort und hab ihm mein Gedanke gesagt bzw. gezeigt

Der war zwar nicht so begeistert aber abgeneigt war er auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Erzähl mehr...hast du mit dem Chef geredet?


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Ne, noch nicht...ich hab nur n Drehmomentschlüssel ausgesucht den ich zum Geburtstag will und dann sind wir noch kurz hoch.

Aber wenn ich wirklich ersthaft, mit einer richtigen Vorstellung hingeh...werd ich nur zum Chef gehen...der kann mir ja auch gleich den Preis sagen...und auch den Rabatt.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Eben, die anderen kannst du nämlich getrost vergessen. Da bin ich mal gespannt, was er dazu meint...das mußt du mir dann Detail genau erzählen.

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Das werd ich auf jeden fall machen.

Glaubst du ich soll erst hingehen, wenn ich wirklich die Absicht hab es zu kaufen?


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Schwer zu sagen. Vielleicht kurz vorher...und mal alles sagen was du gerne hättest. Natürlich hättest du das Cube Hanzz auch noch was dir gefallen würde, du aber lieber das SX Trail nehmen würdest, wenn der Preis stimmt.

So könnte man das anfangen und denen mal auf den Zahn fühlen...


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Februar 2011)

Das werd ich auf jeden Fall in das Kaufgespräch mit einbringen.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das werd ich auf jeden Fall in das Kaufgespräch mit einbringen.



Ich mach das immer so: Ich rechne mir das daheim durch, was ich ausgeben will. Geh dort hin, sag was ich will. Sagen sie ja, nehme ich das. Sagen sie nein, geh ich wieder.

Hat aber bis jetzt immer gepaßt. Meistens war der Preis sogar besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (27. Februar 2011)

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber habt ihr euch nichtmal überlegt ICQ oder was in der Art anzuschaffen? Für die die nicht so oft hier sind von uns ist es wirklich sehr schwer zu folgen..
Nicht böse gemeint, nur ein Vorschlag. Wir könnten so auch Internes besser besprechen.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber habt ihr euch nichtmal überlegt ICQ oder was in der Art anzuschaffen? Für die die nicht so oft hier sind von uns ist es wirklich sehr schwer zu folgen..
> Nicht böse gemeint, nur ein Vorschlag. Wir könnten so auch Internes besser besprechen.



Wär ne Idee...aber das artet bei uns immer so aus . Wir sind halt Fahrradgeil...weißt ja wie das ist  und wenn man erstmal plabbert....

Hast du dein Cheetah eigentlich schon verkauft oder behältst du es doch?


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Februar 2011)

Darf ich mal Fragen um welchen Laden es grad geht?


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wär ne Idee...aber das artet bei uns immer so aus . Wir sind halt Fahrradgeil...weißt ja wie das ist  und wenn man erstmal plabbert....
> 
> Hast du dein Cheetah eigentlich schon verkauft oder behältst du es doch?




Ne noch nicht verkauft. Aber kommt aufjeden Fall noch weg der Bock. Im November will ich nochmal zwei Wochen auf die Aida in die Karibik. Das muss ich ja irgendwie finanzieren.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ne noch nicht verkauft. Aber kommt aufjeden Fall noch weg der Bock. Im November will ich nochmal zwei Wochen auf die Aida in die Karibik. Das muss ich ja irgendwie finanzieren.



Ui nicht schlecht. Meine Eltern haben die Karibik Rundfahrt mit der Aida gemacht. Sie waren hell auf begeistert.


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Februar 2011)

Ich war ja schon im November eine Woche auf der Aida in der Karibik. Aber was ist schon eine Woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich war ja schon im November eine Woche auf der Aida in der Karibik. Aber was ist schon eine Woche...



Ich war in Fluch der Karibik...aber viel näher bin ich an die Karibik dann doch nicht gekommen . 
Jedoch die Bilder welche ich von meinen Eltern gesehen habe, waren schon richtig geil.
Was wohl auch sehr beeindruckend gewesen sein muß, ist die Armut auf Jamaica gewesen. Sie meinten, du fährst da mit dem Bus durch die armen viertel. Im Bus alles heile Welt und außerhalb....naja.


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Februar 2011)

Die Route bin ich gefahren im November.
http://medien.aida.de/fileadmin/use...-BZE-GCM-SDQ/MBJ-CZM-BZE-GCM-SDQ-_512x288.gif

und jetzt im November will ich die fahren. Also ich hab schon gebucht, steh aber auf Warteliste. Einzel bekommt man schlecht was. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich.

http://www.meermals.de/01-CS-AIDAluna/Routen-2011-2012/Routenkarten/AIDAluna-Route-Karibik-12.JPG


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Ist ja klasse, würde mir auch gefallen .

Aber ganz alleine, ist das nicht einsam?


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ist ja klasse, würde mir auch gefallen .
> 
> Aber ganz alleine, ist das nicht einsam?



Meine Eltern chillen in der JuniorSuite.
Ich hab die Innenkabine. Mehr ist nicht drin. Du willst nicht wissen was selbst die kostet. Ich zahl auch noch 70% Einzelzuschlag. Aida ist generell einfach burtal teuer. Auf einem der großen Ami-Schiffe kommste locker für 1000 Euro weniger unter.
Aber ich mag das eben lieber unter deutschen Leuten.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Achso, das ist was anderes.
Ich weiß was meine Eltern damals für eine Außenkabine bezahlt haben und die Landgänge sind ja auch noch extra. Da ist man dann schon zig tausend Euro los...aber so oft macht man das ja auch nicht im Leben. Paßt also schon...


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Februar 2011)

Bald gehts wieder los:

http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/index.php


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Februar 2011)

Jep.
Ich war grad unterwegs draußen. Bisschen aufm Pumptrack. Die Fahrtechnik hat doch stark gelitten im Winter..


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Februar 2011)

@Funbiker: Ich hab mal ein paar Bildchen hochgeladen vom November. kannste mal reinschauen. 



******************************

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/37908


*******************************


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Februar 2011)

Ach bei den Bildern kommt man ins schwärmen. Vor allem will man , daß endlich Sommer wird und warm. das Meer ist echt klasse 

Zur Fahrtechnik: Da hab ich deutliche Vorteile....ich hab keine. Also kann die auch nicht leiden


----------



## Freeloader (28. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Jep.
> Ich war grad unterwegs draußen. Bisschen aufm Pumptrack. Die Fahrtechnik hat doch stark gelitten im Winter..



ehm, wo hats nen pumptrack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (28. Februar 2011)

Schau wo ich wohne


----------



## specialist (1. März 2011)

Ihr Pfinztäler, schaut mal aus dem Fenster. Wie siehts aus mit einer Tour am Nachmittag. Ab Wilferdingen über den Wattkopf, mit kleinen Trails und SMDH,..ca 50km und 800Hm. 
Grüße specialist


----------



## funbiker9 (1. März 2011)

specialist schrieb:


> Ihr Pfinztäler, schaut mal aus dem Fenster. Wie siehts aus mit einer Tour am Nachmittag. Ab Wilferdingen über den Wattkopf, mit kleinen Trails und SMDH,..ca 50km und 800Hm.
> Grüße specialist



Hi specialist,

wir sind hier mehr abfahrtsorientiert. Für ernsthafte Touren wirst du hier die wenigsten begeistern können.

Falls wir uns auf dem Smdh ( oder sonst wo ) mal irgendwie sehen, kannst du dich gerne anschließen.

Gruß und viel Spaß beim radln


----------



## overkill_KA (1. März 2011)

Evtl sollten man mal einem Mod sagen das man den Titel ändern soll

No CC , No Tour


----------



## funbiker9 (1. März 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Evtl sollten man mal einem Mod sagen das man den Titel ändern soll
> 
> No CC , No Tour



hähä...na ja, der 'specialist' kennt uns ja nicht. Es sei ihm nochmal verziehen...


@ALL

Aber Mädel's wie sieht es mit Wildbad aus 18.-20. März?


----------



## KA-Biker (1. März 2011)

Könnte gut sein , dass ich komme.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. März 2011)

Ich bin auch am überlegen....glaube Lust hätte ich schon.


----------



## KA-Biker (1. März 2011)

Ich mache es wohl wetterabhängig.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. März 2011)

Das auf jeden Fall. Wenn es pißt hab ich auch wenig Ambitionen hin zu gehen, aber sonst. Vor allem auf Biker x hätte ich wieder richtig Bock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (1. März 2011)

Würde auch mal mitkommen, insofern ich mit meinem Rad da irgendwas fahren kann

Edit:
Die Beschreibung macht echt Lust das Rad zu kaufen 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/355650/cat/74

Schaltwerk gerissen - nicht schlimm
Vorderradnabe hat Spiel


----------



## KA-Biker (1. März 2011)

Du kannst fast mit jedem Rad dort fahren. Kannste nur nicht so schnell wie die Dh-Boliden. Aber sonst kein Problem.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. März 2011)

Ich hab einen DH Boliden und bin auch nicht schnell...also es liegt nicht nur am Rad


----------



## funbiker9 (1. März 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Würde auch mal mitkommen, insofern ich mit meinem Rad da irgendwas fahren kann
> 
> Edit:
> Die Beschreibung macht echt Lust das Rad zu kaufen
> ...



Ja auf jeden Fall sofort zuschlagen .


----------



## speschelaisd (1. März 2011)

Ich fand die Biker X Jagt letztes Jahr ziemlich cool

...und auf Bikepark hab ich eigentlich immer Bock


----------



## Eike. (2. März 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Würde auch mal mitkommen, insofern ich mit meinem Rad da irgendwas fahren kann



Ich war zweimal mit dem Stumpjumper da, kein Problem. Die großen Dinger würd ich eh mit keinem Rad der Welt springen also macht es für mich keinen großen Unterschied. Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (2. März 2011)

@Eike

Im Steinfeld merkst du schon sehr deutlich ob du ein paar Zentimeter mehr o. weniger Federweg hast. Vor allem die Geometrie von einem DH Bike im Vergleich zu einem All Mountain / Enduro wirst du merken.

...aber es geht natürlich schon. Da haste recht.


----------



## Eike. (2. März 2011)

Ich wollte auch gar nicht bestreiten, dass ein DH Bike auf einer DH Strecke tendentiell besser geeignet ist  Aber die Frage war ja nicht "Nehm ich das DH Bike oder das Enduro" sondern "komm ich da ohne Downhiller überhaupt runter?".
Mit weniger Federweg muss man das ganze halt mehr wie einen technischen Singletrail fahren anstatt "einfach" reinzubomben.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. März 2011)

So war es auch nicht gemeint.
Ich hab schon einen mit einem All Mountain durch das Steinfeld fahren sehen...also da hab ich dann den Hut gezogen. Hat ihn zwar dann auch gewaltig gelegt....aber bis dahin hat es wirklich gut ausgesehen.


----------



## KA-Biker (2. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> So war es auch nicht gemeint.
> Ich hab schon einen mit einem All Mountain durch das Steinfeld fahren sehen...also da hab ich dann den Hut gezogen. Hat ihn zwar dann auch gewaltig gelegt....aber bis dahin hat es wirklich gut ausgesehen.




Dann schau beim rennen die kranken Hirne die dort mit dem 160mm Hardtail runterpreschen.


----------



## overkill_KA (2. März 2011)

War heute mal wieder am Serpentinentrail und hab das herrliche Wetter genossen.
Ist es rechtlich eigentlich verboten kleine Sprünge zu bauen? Die würden den Trail gerade in den ersten beiden Teilen um einiges flowiger machen.


----------



## KA-Biker (2. März 2011)

Schon das fahren dort ist verboten.....noch was?


----------



## overkill_KA (2. März 2011)

Am SMDH auch 
Überall abseits der befestigten Wege ist streng genommen das Laufen/Fahren verboten.

Aber genug geklugscheisert:
meint ihr jemand stört das da drei, vier Sprünge zu bauen?


----------



## funbiker9 (2. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Dann schau beim rennen die kranken Hirne die dort mit dem 160mm Hardtail runterpreschen.



Ja schon...aber die Geometrie paßt bei den Freeridehardtails. Bei einem All Mountain hast du viel mehr 'Druck' auf dem Lenker.

Hat schon jemand den neuen Teil vom Biker x gesehen?


----------



## Saci (2. März 2011)

cih wille uch ja nich neidisch machen und voll am thema vorbei labern - aber wisst ihr wer vom 14.3. bis 18.3. in finale ligure zu radeln is??? 


=> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHH!!!

so - das musste jetzt mal ruas.. und nun bin ich hier auch mal wieder .. raus


----------



## KA-Biker (2. März 2011)

schön für dich, dadruch wird dein Rad auch nicht schöner.

Also zieh Leihne..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (2. März 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> cih wille uch ja nich neidisch machen und voll am thema vorbei labern - aber wisst ihr wer vom 14.3. bis 18.3. in finale ligure zu radeln is???
> 
> 
> => IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHH!!!
> ...



Das ist jetzt aber schon ein bisschen mieß von dir, uns das ohne Vorwarnung so trocken rein zu drücken ....

Das ist nicht in Ordnung


----------



## funbiker9 (2. März 2011)

Ich glaube, deshalb sind auch in Winterberg die NS gesperrt, wenn es Nass ist  :

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/183632/


----------



## speschelaisd (2. März 2011)

Ohh...das ist bestimmt nicht lustig ausgegangen.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ohh...das ist bestimmt nicht lustig ausgegangen.



Haste Samstag Lust ne runde zu radeln?


----------



## speschelaisd (2. März 2011)

Geht leider nicht...wir gehen am Freitag ne Woche Ski fahren.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. März 2011)

Ach stimmt ja, hattest du ja erzählt. Bald bist du nicht mehr 16. Jaja so ist das


----------



## speschelaisd (2. März 2011)

Jaja, den Tag heute noch voll ausnützen


----------



## funbiker9 (2. März 2011)

Am 3.3. wenn ich es noch recht weiß, gell?


----------



## speschelaisd (2. März 2011)

Ganz genau...morgen is es soweit

...ich hoff mal ich krieg das SX Trail...aber das glaub ich eher nicht...zumindest die Zustimmung zum Kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (2. März 2011)

Dass du es kaufen darfst, wäre ja dein größtes Geschenk. 

Naja kommt Zeit kommt RAD 

Gruß


----------



## lowrider89 (2. März 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> cih wille uch ja nich neidisch machen und voll am thema vorbei labern - aber wisst ihr wer vom 14.3. bis 18.3. in finale ligure zu radeln is???
> 
> 
> => IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHH!!!
> ...





Und wiest ihr wer da auch noch mit geht  JA GENAU ICH ICH ICH


----------



## karsten71 (3. März 2011)

Hey Jungs, ich denke mal ich bin bei Euch richtig...
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass da auf den Trails ums Pfinztal bautechnisch (gegraben und gezimmert) gerade einiges geht. Soweit kein Problem für mich, ich kann mit bescheidener Technik immernoch irgendwie außenrumeiern und manchmal vielleicht sogar einen kleinen Hüpfer mitnehmen. Leider fällt mir aber auch die Gegenreaktion der Forstleute auf, die immer mehr seit Jahren existierenden und geduldeten Trails gerade durch zahllose quergelegte Äste komplett den Fahrspaß nehmen. Irgendwo sogar eine verständliche Gegenreaktion auf ausufernde Bautätigkeit und wilde Linien mitten durch den Wald (z.B. im Hagwald zwischen Söll. und Klstb). Also kleine Bitte: Wenn Ihr Euch schon nicht mit den vorhanden Spielplätzen (z.B. Wattkopf, Wilferdingen hinterm Sportplatz) begnügen könnt, könntet Ihr Euch auf ein paar wenige Flecken konzentrieren und nur dort bauen anstatt wirklich überall Eure Spuren zu hinterlassen. Dann haben wir alle vielleicht länger und ungestörter Spaß auf den Bikes. In den letzten Jahren gab es bei uns nämlich nie Probleme mit Dingen wie 2m-Regel, versperrte Trails etc. und das sollte doch möglichst auch so bleiben


----------



## KA-Biker (3. März 2011)

Da bist du mal einfach ganz falsch bei uns. Hast du hier jemals gelesen, dass wir irgendetwas bauen oder gebaut haben? Nein!
Von uns ist das hier keiner.


----------



## karsten71 (3. März 2011)

Ok - dann habe ich zu Euch auch gar nichts gesagt...


----------



## funbiker9 (3. März 2011)

Da hat der KA - Biker absolut recht. Wir fahren zwar schon bei uns im Wald rum, aber nur auf vorhandenen Trails. Gebaut haben wir im Wald auch noch nie etwas...haben wir auch gar nicht vor.

Aber wenn du Leute suchst ( hier in Pfinztal o. Remchingen ) die quer durch den Wald fahren und neue Wege bremsen, wende dich mal an die Bike Riders...da bist du dann an der richtigen Adresse...

http://www.bike-riders.de/Willkommen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (3. März 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Aber genug geklugscheisert:
> meint ihr jemand stört das da drei, vier Sprünge zu bauen?


Lass die Erdarbeiten mal lieber am SMDH. Solang das lokal begrenzt ist wird es offenbar toleriert, aber wenn jetzt überall wild gebuddelt wird gibts irgendwaa Stress.


----------



## funbiker9 (3. März 2011)

@ Saci & lowrider

...ganz große Sauerei, was ihr hier treibt. 
Ich hoffe ihr bringt uns zumindest ein paar Bilder mit.


----------



## speschelaisd (3. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @ Saci & lowrider
> 
> ...ganz große Sauerei, was ihr hier treibt.
> Ich hoffe ihr bringt uns zumindest ein paar Bilder mit.



...aber auch schöne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

damit wir richtig neidisch werden.


----------



## funbiker9 (3. März 2011)

@speschelaisd

Dein PN Speicher ist voll.

Genau, der richtige Zeitpunkt ist auf jeden Fall ausschlaggebend. Und denk daran, daß die Feder die drin ist, wahrscheinlich zu hart ist.

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (3. März 2011)

Weißt du was für ne Feder da drin is?


----------



## speschelaisd (4. März 2011)

War gerade n bisschen radeln.

Also die Trails bei uns im Wald kann man jetzt völlig vergessen...die dummen Jäger legen entweder überall dicke Äste auf den Weg oder er sieht so aus





Werd mich denn für ne Woche verabschieden


----------



## lowrider89 (4. März 2011)

Boar  Wenn das morgen dann genau so in Ettlingen aussieht. Dann tanz ich Samba mit dem Wildschweinen -_- xD Jemand morgen unterwegs am Wattkopf?


----------



## funbiker9 (4. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> War gerade n bisschen radeln.
> 
> Also die Trails bei uns im Wald kann man jetzt völlig vergessen...die dummen Jäger legen entweder überall dicke Äste auf den Weg oder er sieht so aus
> 
> ...



Ach du Schande sieht das aus.

Ich wünsch dir nen schönen Urlaub...viel Spaß.


@lowrider

ich bin noch am überlegen, evtl. bin ich morgen da.


----------



## Saci (4. März 2011)

@ alex - ich würd evtl. ne runde mitdrehn, schreib mir am besten en sms oder ruf an - muss aber noch schaun weils schweschderle morgen geburtstag hat und so.. aber böcke hät ich


----------



## Freeloader (4. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Jemand morgen unterwegs am Wattkopf?



Ich. Aber nur bis kurz vor 2, danach gehts Dirts schaufeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (4. März 2011)

Ich bin morgen höchst wahrscheinlich auch anwesend. Uhrzeit poste ich nochmal.
Ich bin die bunte Hummel


----------



## lowrider89 (5. März 2011)

Also ich bin morgen ab 13Uhr am SMDH fahren! Und ihr müsst alle kommen


----------



## overkill_KA (5. März 2011)

Deinen neuen Hobel bestaunen?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2011)

Ich werde ne kleine Tour in Wildbad fahren und mal schauen wie weit der Biker x ist.


----------



## KA-Biker (5. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich werde ne kleine Tour in Wildbad fahren und mal schauen wie weit der Biker x ist.






Dort ist Heute Shapeday


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2011)

So die Herrn,

hier ein paar Bilder von Wildbad. Biker x sieht noch richtig heftig unten aus...aber seht selbst. Oben ist alles ziemlich ausgewaschen, aber mit ein bisschen Dreck ist das schnell wieder gerichtet. Ich freu mich schon wieder auf die Eröffnung....







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Die kleine Jumpline ( unteren zwei Bilder ) auf dem Freeride gefällt mir echt gut. Wird Spaß machen.


----------



## overkill_KA (5. März 2011)

Was meint ihr bekomm ich für mein Canyon? 
Moded: Fox 36, XT LRS, Decals, Vorbau
Schäden: kratzer auf dem Bremshebel und einer unter dem Schriftzug

Ich will ein Torque


----------



## KA-Biker (5. März 2011)

...Mehr als 1300-1400 wirste wohl nicht bekommen lt. meiner Einschätzung.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2011)

Kann man das bei Canyon nicht eintauschen, noch ein paar  drauflegen und dafür ein Torque bekommen? Machen die sowas?

Mir ging es vor ein paar Jahren wie dir overkill. Erst eine CC schmöre, dann ein all mountain und dann das Big Hit....und seitdem bin ich fast zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (5. März 2011)

Ne, die machen dass auf keinen Fall.


----------



## lowrider89 (5. März 2011)

Jungs Morgen Wattkopf? Also ich bin ab 14:00Uhr 14:30Uhr oben^^
Boar die sollen hin machen in Wiba


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2011)

@KA Biker

Wäre ja für ihn optimal gewesen. 

Warst du heute auch am Wattkopf?


----------



## KA-Biker (5. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Jungs Morgen Wattkopf? Also ich bin ab 14:00Uhr 14:30Uhr oben^^
> Boar die sollen hin machen in Wiba





Dann komm halt auch zum Shapeday, vielleicht gehts dann besser. Gibt ne Tageskarte oder Rabatt auf Saisonkarte.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Jungs Morgen Wattkopf? Also ich bin ab 14:00Uhr 14:30Uhr oben^^
> Boar die sollen hin machen in Wiba



Mmmhhhh...irgendwie bin ich das Wochenende echt faul. Mal schauen was mein wertes ich morgen davon hält zum Wattkopf zu radeln.

Ist es trocken da oben?


----------



## KA-Biker (5. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Mmmhhhh...irgendwie bin ich das Wochenende echt faul. Mal schauen was mein wertes ich morgen davon hält zum Wattkopf zu radeln.
> 
> Ist es trocken da oben?




Wenn du auch noch kommst, würde ich es mir vielleicht doch überlegen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2011)

Du meinst zwei mit dem gleichen Namen auf einem Berg....mmhhh könnte funktionieren


----------



## KA-Biker (5. März 2011)

Also wir sehn uns 14.30 am Gehege.
Ich hab den Kai mit dem Torque auch noch klar gemacht.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2011)

Vielleicht komm ich ja ein bisschen fahren . Werd auch noch die Gopro mitnehmen und euch ein bisschen filmen. Onboard Video's von mir sind auf dauer langweilig *grins*


----------



## KA-Biker (5. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Vielleicht komm ich ja ein bisschen fahren . Werd auch noch die Gopro mitnehmen und euch ein bisschen filmen.



Ich komme nur wenn du 100% zusagst.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2011)

Also gut, ich bin da.


----------



## KA-Biker (5. März 2011)

Meine Lust hält sich zwar in Grenzen, aber man muss ja was machen. Ich komme garnicht mehr klar ohne Lift...


----------



## lowrider89 (5. März 2011)

Also heute war es perfekt der Boden war genial dann noch mit der Sonne war alles geil  Jeah freut mich das ihr kommt^^ Dann bis morgen Jungs


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Meine Lust hält sich zwar in Grenzen, aber man muss ja was machen. Ich komme garnicht mehr klar ohne Lift...




Deshalb freu ich mich wieder auf die Saison. Albstadt macht wohl auch schon im März wieder auf....da werde ich auch bald wieder sein .

Hab es in Wildbad heute gemerkt. Bin den Biker x runter um ein paar Bilder zu machen....und dann hab ich die Liftstrecke wieder hoch geschoben. Gute Güte, dass war anstrengend. Dann bin noch ein bisschen auf dem Übungsparcours rum gefahren und gut war.


----------



## Eike. (5. März 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Was meint ihr bekomm ich für mein Canyon?
> Moded: Fox 36, XT LRS, Decals, Vorbau
> Schäden: kratzer auf dem Bremshebel und einer unter dem Schriftzug
> 
> Ich will ein Torque



Ich würde nicht das komplette Rad tauschen sondern nur den Rahmen. Torque Rahmen bekommst du problemlos auf Ebay oder im Bikemarkt und damit fährst du sicher günstiger. Deine Teile passen ja erstmal auch gut an ein Torque, entspricht dann etwa dem alten ES.


----------



## KA-Biker (6. März 2011)

Irgendwie fühl ich mich nicht so gut. Ich weiß nicht ob das mit Morgen so gut klappt. Jetzt geh ich erst mal schlafen.
Ich geb noch Rückinfo falls ich doch noch mitgehen möchte.

Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2011)

Armer Kerl, was haste denn?

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (6. März 2011)

Ich fühl mich spontan wieder gut. Ich hab gedacht ich werde krank. Ich würde also doch kommen.


----------



## Saci (6. März 2011)

ich muss das hier noch mit der reigierung abklären und schauen was die schmerzen machen, bin von FR sehr rampuniert ^^ .. aber böcke hät ich schon - aslo evtl sieht man sich so um 14-1430 oben - bis dann


----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2011)

Was hast du denn am Fr gemacht, daß sich das bis heute nach sich zieht?

Dann seht man sich später.


----------



## KA-Biker (6. März 2011)

Vielleicht zieh ich jetzt doch den Schw ein. Ist verdammt kalt draußen und garkeine Sonne.. 1°


----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2011)

Liebr KA-Biker das geht aber leider nicht. Du hast jetzt schon zugesagt....und außerdem wird es ja auch noch ein paar Grad wärmer *höhnischesgrinsen*


----------



## KA-Biker (6. März 2011)

Dann musst du aber auch mit dem Demo kommen.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber auch mit dem Demo kommen.



Ne, aber mit dem Biggi. Ich will die Code R testen. Außerdem will ich ein bisschen mit der Gopro filmen...also hübsch machen


----------



## KA-Biker (6. März 2011)

also ich bin 14.30 oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2011)

Ich auch, vielleicht schon ein bisschen früher.


----------



## KA-Biker (6. März 2011)

war doch ein durchaus gelungener Tag.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> war doch ein durchaus gelungener Tag.



Auf jeden Fall. Hat sich gelohnt die Couch zu verlassen...


----------



## KA-Biker (6. März 2011)

Schon mal reingeschaut in die Videos?


----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2011)

So, jetzt wackelt es nicht mehr ganz so arg.


----------



## overkill_KA (8. März 2011)

Und wenn ich Rahmen only verkaufe:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2149

KÃ¶nnte ich mit RP23 noch 600-650â¬ rausbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. März 2011)

Da musst du mal bei Ebay schauen was die so bringen. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich rund 500 schätzen.


----------



## Saci (8. März 2011)

@ Patrick - nettes vid - und endlich mal bewegte bilder(chen) von mir  ^^ warn netter tag - nur das ich mir (mal wieder) aufm Panorama nen platten reingefahren hab -.-aber jetzt sind 2ply reifen drauf (hauptsächlich wegen Finale)


----------



## funbiker9 (8. März 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> @ Patrick - nettes vid - und endlich mal bewegte bilder(chen) von mir  ^^ warn netter tag - nur das ich mir (mal wieder) aufm Panorama nen platten reingefahren hab -.-aber jetzt sind 2ply reifen drauf (hauptsächlich wegen Finale)



Leider ist die Quali nicht so toll. Schätze es liegt an meinem Schnittprogramm .
...hat aber echt Spaß gemacht, dafür das ich eigentlich keine große Lust hatte war es dann doch wirklich nett. Im Panoramaweg gibt es auch wirklich genug Steine an denen man sich den Schlauch killen kann.
Ihr fahrt nach Finale und ich darf am Samstag wahrscheinlich arbeiten, daß ist Ironie


----------



## KA-Biker (8. März 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> @ Patrick - nettes vid - und endlich mal bewegte bilder(chen) von mir  ^^ warn netter tag - nur das ich mir (mal wieder) aufm Panorama nen platten reingefahren hab -.-aber jetzt sind 2ply reifen drauf (hauptsächlich wegen Finale)



Wärste mal mit mir gefahren und nicht auf den Panorama.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. März 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Rahmen only verkaufe:
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2149
> 
> Könnte ich mit RP23 noch 600-650 rausbekommen?



Wenn, dann würde ich das ganze Rad verkaufen und was komplett neues holen. Sonst ist das so eine halbe Sache mit der du bestimmt nicht glücklich wirst.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wenn, dann würde ich das ganze Rad verkaufen und was komplett neues holen. Sonst ist das so eine halbe Sache mit der du bestimmt nicht glücklich wirst.



Ich finds auch ziemlich blöd, ein neuer Rahmen mit alten Teilen aufzubauen. Meistens passt nix so richtig zusammen. Wenn ichs Geld hätte, dann aufjeden Fall neu komplett.


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2011)

Die Teile von seinem Nerve passen ja ideal an ein AllMountain/Enduro Torque. Also wäre es nur unnötig ausgegebenes Geld wenn man nicht gerade ein Top Angebot bekommt.


----------



## overkill_KA (8. März 2011)

Ja eben passen eigentlich recht gut. Wobei ich im jetzt im Nachhinein eher zu einem anderen Enduro tendiere, weil fürs Torque bräuchte ich einen neuen LRS. 
GT Sanction wäre hüpsch und gäbs auch im Bikemarkt.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. März 2011)

Neue Info's aus Wildbad:

http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/


----------



## KA-Biker (9. März 2011)

Wow, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (9. März 2011)

Hört sich auf jeden Fall mal wirklich gut an. Wie die Umsetzung dann aussieht, ist eine andere Sache...wäre Klasse wenn alles so paßt.


----------



## speschelaisd (11. März 2011)

So bin wieder da 

Wer geht nächstes Wochenende von euch nach Wildbad?


----------



## funbiker9 (11. März 2011)

Da ist er ja wieder der Kerl...

Wildbad ist bei mir noch nicht sicher, aber mal schauen. Wenn, dann bin ich Samstag in Wildbad.


----------



## speschelaisd (11. März 2011)

Wenn du gehst, geht die Chrissi und der Silvan dann auch mit?


----------



## funbiker9 (11. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wenn du gehst, geht die Chrissi und der Silvan dann auch mit?



Chrissi eher nicht. Wenn ich gehe könntest du also am Samstag mit fahren . Bei Silvan weiß ich nicht, hab ihn noch nicht gerfragt?

Biker X ist aber gesperrt, leider. Albstadt macht am 29.3 glaube ich wieder auf.


----------



## speschelaisd (11. März 2011)

Albstadt, juhu

Das mit dem Biker X is aber n bisschen blöd...is zumindest der Freeride auf?


----------



## funbiker9 (11. März 2011)

Ja scheint so, haste die Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum gesehen. Die Sprünge haben sie gabut, gefällt mir. 
Ich würde wohl auf jeden Fall gehen ( wenn ich nicht arbeiten muß ), wenn der Biker X offen ist. 

Mal schauen...


----------



## speschelaisd (11. März 2011)

Die Bilder hab ich gesehen...im oberen Teil is aber nix gemacht worden, oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (11. März 2011)

Ne, nur im unteren drittel. Schätze der Biker x ist dann 150-200m länger. Je nachdem wie sie bauen. Mal abwarten was dahin kommt....*spannung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (11. März 2011)

Aber auf ihrer Website steht ja, dass der Schlepplift auch schon ab dem 18. März beim Preopening läuft.

...da muss man wohl abwarten


----------



## funbiker9 (11. März 2011)

Ja Schlepplift soll in Betrieb sein...aber der Biker x noch gesperrt. Vielleicht buddeln sie auch schneller und er ist doch offen. Schön wäre es ja...

Auf Facebook hatten sie gepostet, daß es wohl nicht zum Preopening klappt. Den Beitrag finde ich aber gerade auch nicht mehr, mysteriös


----------



## KA-Biker (11. März 2011)

Ich bin Morgen in Wildbad..


----------



## Saci (11. März 2011)

ich werd morgen wahrsch. mit dem lieben aaaaalex en bissle aufn "masten" gehn - je nach dem was der abend bringt und die regierung sagt ^^ -.-


----------



## lowrider89 (11. März 2011)

Also ich bin morgen am SMDH aber nur Vormittags ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (11. März 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/851727#comment-722680


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (11. März 2011)

Gibts das denn schon zu kaufen?

@ KA-Biker:
Kannst du morgen vielleicht fragen, ob der Biker X am nächsten Wochenende offen ist, wenn es dir nix ausmacht.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/851727#comment-722680



Ahhh sehr geil. Das ist meine nächste Anschaffung


----------



## KA-Biker (11. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Gibts das denn schon zu kaufen?
> 
> @ KA-Biker:
> Kannst du morgen vielleicht fragen, ob der Biker X am nächsten Wochenende offen ist, wenn es dir nix ausmacht.




Ich werde denke ich auch auf dem X sein..


----------



## speschelaisd (11. März 2011)

Is da morgen so ein Shapeday?


----------



## KA-Biker (11. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Is da morgen so ein Shapeday?



Si, bello


----------



## KA-Biker (11. März 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/358310/cat/42

.......Bilder sind ein bisschen Blöd, aber ich musst die voll verkleinern.


----------



## speschelaisd (11. März 2011)

Schade um das schöne Rad...aber du hast ja noch das FRX

...kleiner Tipp: Ich würde nen Preis angeben, sonst meldet sich fast niemand. War bei mir genauso...hab dann n Preis angegeben und sofort Anfragen.


----------



## KA-Biker (11. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Schade um das schöne Rad...aber du hast ja noch das FRX
> 
> ...kleiner Tipp: Ich würde nen Preis angeben, sonst meldet sich fast niemand. War bei mir genauso...hab dann n Preis angegeben und sofort Anfragen.



Ich weiss nicht wie ichs ansetzen soll. Add mich doch mal im ICQ oder wir schreiben PN diesbezüglich.
ICQ317527880


----------



## speschelaisd (11. März 2011)

Ich hab leider kein ICQ...aber ich schreib dir ne PN.


----------



## Saci (11. März 2011)

gibts schon ne feste uhrzeit für morgen am SMDH? - und wer kommt alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (12. März 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> gibts schon ne feste uhrzeit für morgen am SMDH? - und wer kommt alles?



Sag mal, wolltest du nicht nach Finale dieses Wochenende?


----------



## lowrider89 (12. März 2011)

Jop wir fahren auch erst morgen früh los^^


----------



## funbiker9 (12. März 2011)

Achso...ich dachte ihr habt es euch bei dem schönen Wetter hier doch noch anders überlegt


----------



## KA-Biker (12. März 2011)

Wildbad ist fit, wir können kommen. Ob der X ganz offen ist, ist aber noch unklar. Teilstück aufjeden Fall.
Sonst ist alles super hergerichtet. Wenn jetzt noch das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Wildbad ist fit, wir können kommen. Ob der X ganz offen ist, ist aber noch unklar. Teilstück aufjeden Fall.
> Sonst ist alles super hergerichtet. Wenn jetzt noch das Wetter mitspielt.



Top .

Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muß, könnte es mit Wildbad am Samstag klappen.

Und du?


----------



## funbiker9 (12. März 2011)

Wetter.com meint, daß es am Samstag in Wildbad Schneeregen geben soll  , na toll. Sollte das so bleiben, dann werde ich meinen Saisonsart doch nach hinten verschieben


----------



## KA-Biker (12. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wetter.com meint, daß es am Samstag in Wildbad Schneeregen geben soll  , na toll. Sollte das so bleiben, dann werde ich meinen Saisonsart doch nach hinten verschieben




wird schon. Ich glaub feste an gutes Wetter..


----------



## speschelaisd (13. März 2011)

Hier hab ich noch n paar Bilder vom Skiurlaub


----------



## KA-Biker (13. März 2011)

Dazu fällt mir nur das ein...

Granate.. http://video.mpora.com/watch/DzkmO1Vv3/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (13. März 2011)

Wie geil ist das denn

...wo is n das? War das ein Rennen?


----------



## funbiker9 (13. März 2011)

schönes Video


----------



## speschelaisd (13. März 2011)

Das machen wir im nächsten Winter auch mal


----------



## funbiker9 (13. März 2011)

Geht nicht, die Rock Shoxx funktionieren doch bei minus Graden nicht richtig


----------



## speschelaisd (13. März 2011)

Ohh stimmt, dann brauch ich noch ne Fox 40.

...deswegen haben die im Video auch Fox


----------



## funbiker9 (13. März 2011)

Genau,

hab ihr schon gesehen 'live' Vorstellung von einem Bikefilm:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/03/13/heute-abend-20-uhr-loose-live-auf-mtb-news-de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (13. März 2011)

Das Rad hat mir auch gut gefallen. Rahmen + X-fusion Dämpfer kosten nur 1500euro

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_py4jLWoof...tjVU/s1600/tsar%2520bomba%2520blue%252000.jpg


----------



## funbiker9 (13. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Das Rad hat mir auch gut gefallen. Rahmen + X-fusion Dämpfer kosten nur 1500euro
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_py4jLWoof...tjVU/s1600/tsar%2520bomba%2520blue%252000.jpg



Das Rad müsste ich mal aufgebaut sehen. Nur der Rahmen alleine, finde ich nicht den burner...kann aufgebaut schon ganz anders sein.


----------



## overkill_KA (13. März 2011)

Siehst du doch mehrmals im Video?
Mit FOX 40 sieht das richtig gut aus.


----------



## funbiker9 (13. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ohh stimmt, dann brauch ich noch ne Fox 40.
> 
> ...deswegen haben die im Video auch Fox



Eben, ohne Fox geht im Winter gar nix


----------



## KA-Biker (13. März 2011)

Der Mann von Heute, fährt Fox.


----------



## KA-Biker (13. März 2011)

Tief in meinem Herzen fand ich das Demo schon immer geil..

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/851811


----------



## speschelaisd (14. März 2011)

Boarhh, das is aber hässlich.


----------



## funbiker9 (14. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Tief in meinem Herzen fand ich das Demo schon immer geil..
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/851811



Ohhh ja das Ding ist nun wirklich keine Schönheit


----------



## speschelaisd (16. März 2011)

Die Förster werden echt immer dreister...jetzt passen die schon an den Trails die Leute ab


----------



## funbiker9 (16. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Die Förster werden echt immer dreister...jetzt passen die schon an den Trails die Leute ab



Was ist passiert, erzähl mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (16. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Die Förster werden echt immer dreister...jetzt passen die schon an den Trails die Leute ab



...wo..


----------



## funbiker9 (16. März 2011)

...ich schätze mal bei uns im Wald. Mal gespannt was er schreibt der speschelaisd...


----------



## funbiker9 (16. März 2011)

@KA-Biker

...wie sieht es bei dir aus? Nach der Wettervorhersage fällt bei mir so wie es aussieht, Wildbad flach. *schade*


----------



## KA-Biker (16. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @KA-Biker
> 
> ...wie sieht es bei dir aus? Nach der Wettervorhersage fällt bei mir so wie es aussieht, Wildbad flach. *schade*




Sieht echt total mies aus die Wettervorhersage. Ich warte jetzt noch ab und entscheide spontan. Ich hör mich am Freitagabend mal noch um wie die Streckverhältnisse sind und dann entscheide ich obs mir taugt oder nicht.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. März 2011)

Klingt griffig...das Wochenende darauf ( falls das Wetter paßt ) habe ich vor nach Albstadt zu fahren.

Endlich wieder Saison


----------



## speschelaisd (16. März 2011)

Also ich bin ein bisschen unsere Trails gefahren...und wollte gerade von dem NFH-Trail zum Burgtrail (da wo die ganzen Äste im Weg liegen).

Da sind zwei Leute gestanden und ich hab mir schon gedacht dass das Förster sind...naja, bin an denen vorbei gefahren und dann haben die gefragt ob ich diese Trammpelpfade fahre...hab natürlich nein gesagt. Bin dann noch 100m weiter auf dem Weg gefahren und dann eine Einfahrt später in den Trail abgebogen.  

Da hab ich sie mal richtig verarscht

Ne, die waren zwar ganz nett...nicht wie der, der uns mal erschießen wollte, aber das es wirklich so schlimm ist Waldwege zu fahren, die sowieso von Spaziergängern begangen werden


----------



## funbiker9 (16. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Also ich bin ein bisschen unsere Trails gefahren...und wollte gerade von dem NFH-Trail zum Burgtrail (da wo die ganzen Äste im Weg liegen).
> 
> Da sind zwei Leute gestanden und ich hab mir schon gedacht dass das Förster sind...naja, bin an denen vorbei gefahren und dann haben die gefragt ob ich diese Trammpelpfade fahre...hab natürlich nein gesagt. Bin dann noch 100m weiter auf dem Weg gefahren und dann eine Einfahrt später in den Trail abgebogen.
> 
> ...



Na ja, wenn sie meinen das tun zu müssen, bitte. Nur wenn ich mir dann eben wieder ansehe, was denen ihre Maschinen im Wald anrichten, finde ich das ganze eigentlich unglaublich...


----------



## overkill_KA (16. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn sie meinen das tun zu müssen, bitte. Nur wenn ich mir dann eben wieder ansehe, was denen ihre Maschinen im Wald anrichten, finde ich das ganze eigentlich unglaublich...



Völlig richtig.
Mein Hometrail wurde auch von den beknackten Maschinen platt gemacht. War eigentlich eine Schöne "Rinne" durch die das Wasser abgelaufen ist, direkt durch den Wald. Jetzt gibts nur noch 2 dicke Reifenspuren und ein haufen Matsch.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2011)

So wie es aus schaut bin ich morgen in Wildbad...noch jemand?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (18. März 2011)

Ich auch..

Kai auch.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich auch..
> 
> Kai auch.



Dann könnte es ja glatt vorkommen, dass wir uns begegnen 


--->


----------



## KA-Biker (18. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Dann könnte es ja glatt vorkommen, dass wir uns begegnen
> 
> 
> --->




Könnte gut sein. Ich hoffe das es wenn überhaupt nur morgends ein bisschen regnet und gegen Mittag solls ja sowieso besser werden.
Ich gehe aufjeden Fall hin. Tageskarte udn du?


----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2011)

Wir ( Silvan und ich ) kommen gegen mittag, also Halbtageskarte. Wir sind so gegen 13:30Uhr oben auf dem Sommerberg...

Hoffe auch, dass es nur morgens ein bisschen regnet. Ach wird schon...*grins*


----------



## KA-Biker (18. März 2011)

Bring Schläuche mit....ich hab keine mehr..:


----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2011)

Ich fahr mit 4 Bar druck, da braucht man keine Ersatzschläuche . Bin mal gespannt ob es überhaupt noch klappt auf der DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (19. März 2011)

Na zum Glück wird das Wetter später besser sein. Regenradar sieht ganz gut aus für später.
Ich freue mich auf die erste Schlammschlacht dieses Jahres. Also Funbiker mach meinem Namen alle Ehre und komm Heute.
Bis nacher


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Na zum Glück wird das Wetter später besser sein. Regenradar sieht ganz gut aus für später.
> Ich freue mich auf die erste Schlammschlacht dieses Jahres. Also Funbiker mach meinem Namen alle Ehre und komm Heute.
> Bis nacher



Na klar...wir kommen sogar zu dritt ( speschelaisd, giant888 & funbiker9 )


----------



## KA-Biker (19. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Na klar...wir kommen sogar zu dritt ( speschelaisd, giant888 & funbiker9 )



Ihr könnt froh sein, dass ihr die Webcam am Schleplift noch nicht gesehn habt. Sonst könnte man es sich doch nochmal anderst überlegen..


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2011)

Schick mal bitte den Webcam link....


----------



## fez (19. März 2011)

Hallo an alle,

habt ihr im Pfinztal eigentlich irgendwo was gebaut ? Ich arbeite  im Pfinztal und würde es mir spasseshalber gerne mal anschauen. Danke für Infos.


----------



## KA-Biker (19. März 2011)

Ich finde den Link grad nicht, aber es war leicht bezuckert.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2011)

fez schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> habt ihr im Pfinztal eigentlich irgendwo was gebaut ? Ich arbeite  im Pfinztal und würde es mir spasseshalber gerne mal anschauen. Danke für Infos.



siehe Kommentar 892

Gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich finde den Link grad nicht, aber es war leicht bezuckert.



Ähhmm ich hab den link gefunden...

http://www.skizunft-wildbad.de/aktuelles/1-aktuelles/108-neu-webcam-auf-dem-skihang.html


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (19. März 2011)

.


----------



## KA-Biker (19. März 2011)

Hier mal Bilder von uns von Heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (19. März 2011)

Verdammt das geht nicht so, dann muss ich es anders machen.


----------



## SLXDriver (19. März 2011)

Hab heute hinten schon locker nen mm abgefahren von den Reifen... 
Die sind so beschissen xD


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Hab heute hinten schon locker nen mm abgefahren von den Reifen...
> Die sind so beschissen xD



Wie hast du denn das geschafft...mit gezogener Bremse bis nach unten ?
Meiner hält schon seit ca. 10 Bikeparkbesuchen...


----------



## speschelaisd (19. März 2011)

Jetzt aber...











...und noch ein Gruppenbild...


----------



## KA-Biker (19. März 2011)

Trotz abspritzen...alles knirscht..
Da muss ich morgen mal ran.


----------



## speschelaisd (19. März 2011)

Das is wahr...is eben sehr steinig (von den Sandsteinen) der Boden.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2011)

Nicht nur bei dir, ich werde es morgen auch nochmal von dem ganzen Sand befreien....

Die Bilder sind nice...wieder ein paar mehr


----------



## KA-Biker (19. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Nicht nur bei dir, ich werde es morgen auch nochmal von dem ganzen Sand befreien....
> 
> Die Bilder sind nice...wieder ein paar mehr




Morgen gibts das absolute Verwöhnprogramm. Vielleicht kommen dann noch Steinkontakte zum Vorschein. Aufjedenfall war ich mit dem Fahrwerk super super zufrieden Heute..


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2011)

Auf dem Parkplatz hat sich dein Fahrwerk schön fluffig angefühlt. Trotz meiner 3 Stürze hat mein Demo nur Kratzer vom Shuttle ab bekommen. Das ist nicht ganz optimal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (19. März 2011)

Das wird auch nicht lange gut gehen...dieser dumme Bus...ich hasse, hasse, hasse es!!!


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2011)

Hast du deine Schleifspuren am Rahmen wieder ab bekommen? Und bei der Bremse?


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2011)

Wißt ihr was echt fies ist? 

Antwort: Wenn die Landung einfach nach links abhaut...

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/61498/


----------



## speschelaisd (19. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hast du deine Schleifspuren am Rahmen wieder ab bekommen? Und bei der Bremse?



Die am Rahmen waren nur Gummiabriebe...aber an der Bremse is der Lack weg


----------



## overkill_KA (19. März 2011)

Gibts unter DHlern schon solche Gewichtsfetischisten die ihren Rahmen entlacken um Gewicht zu sparen? 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/361199/cat/42


----------



## speschelaisd (19. März 2011)

Gibt es natürlich...aber wer das tut hat eine an der Klatsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (19. März 2011)

Ich hab auch nen oberflächlichen Kratzer auf dem Standrohr bei MM 190. Ich mein das macht mir nix wenn sowas passiert wenn ich zu blöd bin zu fahren.
Wenn es dann bei so einem Schrott passiert wofür man garnichts kann, dann ist das schon nervig.


----------



## overkill_KA (20. März 2011)

Spart Gewicht! 
Wenn ich mal weniger in der Schule zu tun hab würd ich mal mitgehen aber nur FR


----------



## funbiker9 (20. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen oberflächlichen Kratzer auf dem Standrohr bei MM 190. Ich mein das macht mir nix wenn sowas passiert wenn ich zu blöd bin zu fahren.
> Wenn es dann bei so einem Schrott passiert wofür man garnichts kann, dann ist das schon nervig.



Genau das ist auch meine Einstellung. Wenn ich mein Rad DEMOliere ( Wortspiel  ) ist das einfach Pech für mich. Aber durch so einen 'dämlichen' Shuttle, das kotzt mich schon ein bisschen an.

Standrohre sind natürlich sehr ärgerlich.

@overkill

Warum nur Freeride...DH kann man auch einfach mal probieren und Notfalls auch schieben, da lacht sicherlich keiner in Wildbad..warum auch?


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2011)

Und nur wegen dem Freeride nach Wildbad zu fahren lohnt wirklich nicht, da kannste auch am SMDH bleiben. Besonders der alte Downhill ist auch mit einem Tourenbike gut zu fahren und der BikerX sowieso.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. März 2011)

BikerX wird grad noch gemacht. Ist dann Neu und länger. Kannste dann mal auf ne Halbtageskarte vorbeikommen..


----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn das geschafft...mit gezogener Bremse bis nach unten ?
> Meiner hält schon seit ca. 10 Bikeparkbesuchen...



JA 
Und außerdem sind es die Muddy Marry perfomance, die halten ned so toll


sag ma woher haste die Fox Brille?


----------



## funbiker9 (20. März 2011)

Die hatte ich bei Hibike bestellt.

Ja die Performance sind nicht so dolle....


----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

Bin grad SMDH gefahren... Davor hatte ich Nobby Nic und vorne Fat Albert drauf
Die haben wirklich viiel mehr grip gehabt. Das ist echt unglaublich!

Ich werde mir jetzt Maxxis Minion DH holen ... ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (20. März 2011)

Meine unachtsame Landung am Gangbang hat doch noch was nach sich gezogen. Eine Speiche ist sehr locker. Wie repariert man das am besten? Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung.


----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/produkt/b38df069fc480b5351af724445c99c18/Continental Der Baron.html Weiß einer warum die so billig sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Meine unachtsame Landung am Gangbang hat doch noch was nach sich gezogen. Eine Speiche ist sehr locker. Wie repariert man das am besten? Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung.



Da gibts so dinger, da kannste die nachziehen!


----------



## KA-Biker (20. März 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/produkt/b38df069fc480b5351af724445c99c18/Continental Der Baron.html Weiß einer warum die so billig sind?



Drathreifen sind extrem schwer..


----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

Ah ich seh grad, es gibt 3 Modelle, sie unterscheiden sich nur von den "TPI" was ist das?:
http://www.hibike.de/produkt/b38df069fc480b5351af724445c99c18/Continental Der Baron.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...fen-62-559-26x2-50-4-112tpi-Apex-schwarz.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...fen-62-559-26x2-50-4-112tpi-Apex-schwarz.html

gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (20. März 2011)

Ist vermutich die Mischung...aber ob die höhere Zahl weicher oder härter is, kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## speschelaisd (20. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Meine unachtsame Landung am Gangbang hat doch noch was nach sich gezogen. Eine Speiche ist sehr locker. Wie repariert man das am besten? Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung.



Ich glaub, wenn man sich Deemax kauft ist so ein Werkzeug zum Speichen nachziehen dabei.

...aber die lockere Speiche kann auch vom fahren kommen...war bei mir am Anfang auch so.


----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

Joa bei der Erstinspektion weden die normal auch nachgezogen


----------



## speschelaisd (20. März 2011)

Gibt es das überhaupt bei nem Versenderbike?


----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

Jop, bei mir hats 50 euro gekostet


----------



## KA-Biker (20. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wenn man sich Deemax kauft ist so ein Werkzeug zum Speichen nachziehen dabei.
> 
> ...aber die lockere Speiche kann auch vom fahren kommen...war bei mir am Anfang auch so.



Ich hab so ein Ding mitdem man an den Nippeln drehen kann. Meinst du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

Ja das ist das.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. März 2011)

Dann wird die Speiche automatisch fester oder?


----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

Festdrehen  Aber nicht so fest sonst kannste des Laufrad verziehen

Frage: Wenn ich Tubeless Muddy Marys kaufe, sind die dann gleich gut wie ganz normale?

gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (20. März 2011)

@KA-Biker:

Ja genau das mein ich...den Nippel einfach festziehen...dadurch wird die Speiche automatisch gespannt.

...mit einer Speiche kannst du das Laufrad nicht verziehen.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. März 2011)

Ey Mädels,

hat evtl. jemand Lust nächsten Samstag mit nach Albstadt zu gehen? Wenn das Wetter gut ist, bin ich so wie es aussieht dort.

Gruß


----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

Nimmste mich mit'm Auto mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ist vermutich die Mischung...aber ob die höhere Zahl weicher oder härter is, kann ich dir nicht sagen



*TPI ist die Faden Menge pro Inch der Karkasse des Reifens.....*


----------



## funbiker9 (20. März 2011)

@SLX Driver

Plätze sind schon ausgebucht...sorry.


----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

Dann gehts wohl nicht, schade 

@ Andi, danke  mech hats mir per PM schon geschrieben ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (20. März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn das weiterhin so blöd läuf mit dem Shutteln, dann können wir für das Geld billiger nen Lieferwagen mieten und selbst shutteln... Wenn wir zu 4,5 sind sind das Eintrittskosten von 125Euro..
Aber wäre alles etwas kompliziert mit der Planung, zudem nur 3 Leute in einen Lieferwagen passen.
Außerdem können wir nicht einfach nach Wildbad gehen und dort fahren ohne irgendwas zu zahlen...


----------



## funbiker9 (20. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn das weiterhin so blöd läuf mit dem Shutteln, dann können wir für das Geld billiger nen Lieferwagen mieten und selbst shutteln... Wenn wir zu 4,5 sind sind das Eintrittskosten von 125Euro..
> Aber wäre alles etwas kompliziert mit der Planung, zudem nur 3 Leute in einen Lieferwagen passen.
> Außerdem können wir nicht einfach nach Wildbad gehen und dort fahren ohne irgendwas zu zahlen...



Das was mich halt nervt beim dem Shuttle ist, dass am Samstag durch den Shuttle mehr Macken und Kratzer in mein Demo gekommen sind als ich selbst ins Demo gemacht habe ( in 2 Jahren ).

Das pißt mich ein bisschen an


----------



## speschelaisd (20. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn das weiterhin so blöd läuf mit dem Shutteln, dann können wir für das Geld billiger nen Lieferwagen mieten und selbst shutteln... Wenn wir zu 4,5 sind sind das Eintrittskosten von 125Euro..
> Aber wäre alles etwas kompliziert mit der Planung, zudem nur 3 Leute in einen Lieferwagen passen.
> Außerdem können wir nicht einfach nach Wildbad gehen und dort fahren ohne irgendwas zu zahlen...



Das hab ich gestern schon gesagt...3 Leute vorne und dann vielleicht 2 Leute bei den Bikes...sowie letztes Jahr als es so voll war.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. März 2011)

wie sollen wir weiterverfahren?


----------



## speschelaisd (20. März 2011)

Also ich wär für das private Shuttel...ganz klar...Bike und Nerven werden geschohnt.

...hab sowieso vor nicht all zu oft dieses Jaht nach Wildbad zu gehen...mein Demo is zwar weitgehenst verschon geblieben aber das vom Patrick hat ja einiges abbekommen.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Also ich wär für das private Shuttel...ganz klar...Bike und Nerven werden geschohnt.
> 
> ...hab sowieso vor nicht all zu oft dieses Jaht nach Wildbad zu gehen...mein Demo is zwar weitgehenst verschon geblieben aber das vom Patrick hat ja einiges abbekommen.



Man konnte alles erst sehn nachdem der ganze Dreck unten war. Ich würde mich auch ins Auto hintenreinsetzten. Aber nicht von Karlsruhe nach Wildbad, sondern eben nur von Wildbad auf den Berg.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. März 2011)

Ist alles besser als der jetzige Shuttle. Wenn sie immer einen Haken frei lassen würden zwischen den Bikes, wäre alles supi...aber gut.

Jetzt ist erstmal Albstadt dran...wenn es klappt am Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (21. März 2011)

isses denn soo schlimm in wildbad??  wollt am WE ma hinschauen - wie lang brauch der BikerX denn noch? - bin nimmer so aktuell - und hier nachzulesen is zu schmerzhaft für mein kopf ;p


----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2011)

Bis zum 1.4.11
Wolle wir tsamme gehn?


----------



## Saci (21. März 2011)

ma schauen - wollt ersam in erfahrung bringen wies mitm shutteln is - wollt evtl. mitm ossi gehn, aber muss ersma fit werden, bin im urlaub krank geworden -.-


----------



## KA-Biker (21. März 2011)

Wenn dir an deinem Rad nicht viel liegt und es dir egal ist das die Räder bei jeder Bodenwelle zusammenklappen,  dann kannst du gerne hingehen. Ich hab auch noch ein Kratzer  Standrohr davon. Die Räder hängen einfach zu Nah aufeinander. Bikerx wird noch ein bisschen dauern, denn am 1.4 ist Shapeday mit Guido Tschugg aufm X.

Patrick


----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2011)

Ah ok schade
Der shuttle is ok, gibt malt kratzer am bike, dann sieht man sich ja vllt da...


----------



## Saci (21. März 2011)

hmm.. kay - da hätten se sich mal am shuttel in finale was abguggen sollen - wirklich super dort, aber sind auch weniger räder drauf .. nunja - der lack am radl is mir ladde - der is spätestens jetzt eh am arsch - aber kratzer innen standrohren oder ähnliches is nun wirklich nicht schön.. hmm -.-


----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2011)

Ich weiß wo es nen transporter für 50 am tag gibt + sprit aba ich glaub man darf nimmer in der probezeit sin dh nur der patrick demo darf fahren?^^


----------



## Eike. (21. März 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ich weiß wo es nen transporter für 50 am tag gibt



Auch am Wochenende? Da sind die nämlich normalerweise deutlich teurer weil da umgezogen wird.


----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2011)

Weiß ich nicht ich schau nachher nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. März 2011)

Ich hab selber mal gegoogelt und bei Europcar bekommt man auch Sonntags Transporter ab ~65â¬. Halt wie Ã¼blich mit nur 100km, jeder weitere ab 20ct.


----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2011)

Das war son kleines unbekanntes unternehmen n kollege is damit ma in dir pfalz gefahren mehr weiss ich auch nicht mehr ich informier mich nachher ma... Hab noch schule


----------



## funbiker9 (21. März 2011)

@Saci

...und wie war es in Finale? Hoffe ihr habt 2-3 Bilder mitgebracht.


----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2011)

So hab mich erkundigt:
200 km danach 20 ct, 55 euronen pro tag, bei 5 leuten ist das mit sprit 15 euro -> ok


http://autovermietung-berger.de/index.php/home

Nur wer wird dann fahren? ich glaub kaum das da irgendeiner bock drauf hat...


----------



## funbiker9 (21. März 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> So hab mich erkundigt:
> 200 km danach 20 ct, 55 euronen pro tag, bei 5 leuten ist das mit sprit 15 euro -> ok
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, darauf hätte ich keinen Bock. Die sollen einfach einen Radhaken frei lassen, und dann erst das nächste Bike einhängen.

Hoffe, dass sich da noch was ändert. Sonst werde ich, bis die Bergbahn wieder fährt, in anderen Parks mein unwesen treiben


----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2011)

Dann hat sich das wohl geklärt ^^

Ma schauen wies weitergeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant888 (21. März 2011)

Hey, wo gibts die bilder vom samstag nochmal zu finden??


----------



## funbiker9 (21. März 2011)

Ich such kurz den link....


----------



## funbiker9 (21. März 2011)

Guckst du...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435170&page=44


----------



## lowrider89 (21. März 2011)

Servus ihr Bananen! Also Finale Ligure kann man nur empfehlen. Da gibt es so hammer geile Trails^^ @ funbiker nope Bilder ham wir keine vom fahren^^ Leider, wir haben nur bilder der landschaft. Ähm wann macht denn der andere Park auf wo du immer warst?

MFG


----------



## funbiker9 (21. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Servus ihr Bananen! Also Finale Ligure kann man nur empfehlen. Da gibt es so hammer geile Trails^^ @ funbiker nope Bilder ham wir keine vom fahren^^ Leider, wir haben nur bilder der landschaft. Ähm wann macht denn der andere Park auf wo du immer warst?
> 
> MFG



Mahlzeit,

keine Bilder, unglaublich die Jungs .

Albstadt macht dieses Wochenende auf, ab Freitag.

http://www.bikepark-albstadt.de/infos/oeffnungszeiten.html


----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2011)

Wie weit is das von KA? Vielleicht fahr ich mitm auto...


----------



## funbiker9 (21. März 2011)

Von Pfinztal aus, sind es 130 km.


----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2011)

autsch mhmm das is mir zu weit, bin noch fahranfänger ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (21. März 2011)

Seit wann haste denn den Schein?


----------



## lowrider89 (21. März 2011)

Geht ihr dann am We dort biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (21. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Geht ihr dann am We dort biken?



Haben wir auf jeden Fall vor. Samstag sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus...Wetter und alles paßt


----------



## lowrider89 (21. März 2011)

Mh schade ne da muss ich doch dann passen. Weil am Sa ist ne Familyfeier bei uns^^


----------



## KA-Biker (21. März 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/360235/cat/all


----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2011)

Seit dem 29.2 
Deswegen wll ich eig nicht viel fahren  Einparken ist nochsehr schwer mit unserem riesen auto


----------



## funbiker9 (22. März 2011)

Das ist natürlich noch nicht so lange, da ist man noch vorsichtig mit dem fahren...wird schon werden.

@KA- Biker

...hast es jetzt verkauft?


----------



## lowrider89 (22. März 2011)

Ai geht vlt jemand am Sa nach Wildbad würde vlt gehen aber nur für ein halben Tag.  Müste da mal wieder hin bissle Training und ne gescheite Line raus suchen^^

@ Ka-Biker  
Bei dem Film da biste ja leider mit dabei. Eig schade aber dafür ich  xD Und viele Leute die mich glaube ich ein dickes Brett geben werden  Jeah sau geil^^


----------



## funbiker9 (22. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ai geht vlt jemand am Sa nach Wildbad würde vlt gehen aber nur für ein halben Tag.  Müste da mal wieder hin bissle Training und ne gescheite Line raus suchen^^
> 
> @ Ka-Biker
> Bei dem Film da biste ja leider mit dabei. Eig schade aber dafür ich  xD Und viele Leute die mich glaube ich ein dickes Brett geben werden  Jeah sau geil^^



Wie jetzt...in Wildbad gibts ne Linie


----------



## speschelaisd (22. März 2011)

Das sind doch nur Gerüchte

...glaub nicht alles was du hörst.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. März 2011)

Ahhh ich dachte schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (22. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ai geht vlt jemand am Sa nach Wildbad würde vlt gehen aber nur für ein halben Tag.  Müste da mal wieder hin bissle Training und ne gescheite Line raus suchen^^
> 
> @ Ka-Biker
> Bei dem Film da biste ja leider mit dabei. Eig schade aber dafür ich  xD Und viele Leute die mich glaube ich ein dickes Brett geben werden  Jeah sau geil^^



Hilf mir auf die Sprünge Halbstarker Bruder. Was willst du von mir..?


----------



## lowrider89 (22. März 2011)

Ja wir haben uns doch bei so einen Filmdreh angemeldet haste keine Email von den bekommen?

http://freytag-film.com/2010-12-badisches-mountainbike-projekt/


----------



## KA-Biker (22. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ja wir haben uns doch bei so einen Filmdreh angemeldet haste keine Email von den bekommen?
> 
> http://freytag-film.com/2010-12-badisches-mountainbike-projekt/



Doch Doch...ich kenn so ziemlich alle die in der Mail stehen...


----------



## lowrider89 (23. März 2011)

Ok dann sag mir mal bitte wie abgehen ich mal bissle in Facebook geschaut und merde die fahren ja alle diesen scheiss Gap nur ich nicht  Das kann doch net sein ^^ Sind die schnell unterwegs? Ja und warum bist du dann net mit dabei ?


----------



## KA-Biker (23. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ok dann sag mir mal bitte wie abgehen ich mal bissle in Facebook geschaut und merde die fahren ja alle diesen scheiss Gap nur ich nicht  Das kann doch net sein ^^ Sind die schnell unterwegs? Ja und warum bist du dann net mit dabei ?



Ich bin ihn auch noch nicht gefahren. Aber die haben alle Saisonkarten und hocken Tag ein Tag aus dort..fahrtechnisch bist du mit vorn dabei. Die sind kein Problem...


----------



## KA-Biker (23. März 2011)

Ich hab mal meine Meinung zur Shuttel-Sache im Wildbadthread gepostet. Ich bin gespannt auf die Meinungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (23. März 2011)

Oh **** ja stimmt ja da war ja noch was^^ Alter wenn ich auch nur ein einzigen Kratzer auf meinen Standrohren dann flippe ich aus. Aber naja mal schauen ich lasse mich überraschen.^^


----------



## funbiker9 (24. März 2011)

Albstadt hat sich bei uns auf Sonntag verschoben...falls das einen interessiert


----------



## Saci (24. März 2011)

sonndach? habter nochn platz frei? - war da noch nie und würd evtl. mitgehn ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (24. März 2011)

Haben sie nicht..
Und noch so ein Rad verträgt der menschliche Verstand nicht.


----------



## speschelaisd (24. März 2011)

Hey mein Freund...mein Demo kommt gleich mit seinen Freunden vorbei und zeigt dir mal 'Schlag'kräftige Argumente


----------



## KA-Biker (24. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hey mein Freund...mein Demo kommt gleich mit seinen Freunden vorbei und zeigt dir mal 'Schlag'kräftige Argumente



Mein Silberpfeil macht so eine große Staubwolke,...ihr werden mich garnicht bekommen mit euren Kackböcken..


----------



## speschelaisd (24. März 2011)

Für ne Staubwolke muss es erst mal trocken sein

Gehst du am Sonntag mit...dann können wir uns ja batteln


----------



## KA-Biker (24. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Für ne Staubwolke muss es erst mal trocken sein
> 
> Gehst du am Sonntag mit...dann können wir uns ja batteln




Also bitte,..ihr seid unter meiner Würde. Wenn überhaupt frag ich ob ihr mit mir fahren könnt. Und was heisst hier "DU".
Euer Ehren, bitte!!


----------



## speschelaisd (24. März 2011)

Ok, wenn das so ist sag ich gar nix mehr zu ''DIR''


----------



## KA-Biker (24. März 2011)

Pass auf, sonst kommst du in meinen Kerker udn da wirst du auf die Streckbank gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (24. März 2011)

Was genau habt ihr genommen...ich will nämlich auch was davon


----------



## speschelaisd (24. März 2011)

Is mir egal was du mit mir machst...hauptsache meinem Demo gehts gut.


----------



## ms06-rider (24. März 2011)

Also ich werd wohl Samstag und Sonntag in Wiba sein  Allerdings fahr ich mim Zug hin - ist für mich als Student am günstigsten  

Wer hat n sich da so alles angemeldet bei dem Filmdrehding? ^^ Ich war da iwie zu faul zu  

Was die Kratzer in den Standrohren angeht - ich werd mir wohl n Schutz - so Schaumstoffrohre oder so ausm Baumarkt holen und die mit Spanngurten an den Rahmen zurren bei der Abfahrt wenn des so klappt wie ich mir des vorstell ^^ Hab auch kein Bock auf Kratzer ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (24. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Was genau habt ihr genommen...ich will nämlich auch was davon



Also ich hab zu viel DOT geschnüffelt

Peace Brüder


----------



## funbiker9 (24. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Also ich hab zu viel DOT geschnüffelt
> 
> Peace Brüder



Du sollst das Zeug ja auch nicht anzünden und den Kopf drüber halten


----------



## speschelaisd (24. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Du sollst das Zeug ja auch nicht anzünden und den Kopf drüber halten



Aber das brennt so schön blau-grün und riecht sooooo gut


----------



## KA-Biker (24. März 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Also ich werd wohl Samstag und Sonntag in Wiba sein  Allerdings fahr ich mim Zug hin - ist für mich als Student am günstigsten
> 
> Wer hat n sich da so alles angemeldet bei dem Filmdrehding? ^^ Ich war da iwie zu faul zu
> 
> Was die Kratzer in den Standrohren angeht - ich werd mir wohl n Schutz - so Schaumstoffrohre oder so ausm Baumarkt holen und die mit Spanngurten an den Rahmen zurren bei der Abfahrt wenn des so klappt wie ich mir des vorstell ^^ Hab auch kein Bock auf Kratzer ^^



Ich komm eventuell auch am Samstag Nachmittag. Was die Kratzer angehen. Sie sind nicht so tief das man sie abschmierkel müsste damit die Dichtung ich kaputt geht. Aber sie sind oberflächlich und ärgerlich beim Verkauf.


Gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (24. März 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Also ich werd wohl Samstag und Sonntag in Wiba sein  Allerdings fahr ich mim Zug hin - ist für mich als Student am günstigsten
> 
> Wer hat n sich da so alles angemeldet bei dem Filmdrehding? ^^ Ich war da iwie zu faul zu
> 
> Was die Kratzer in den Standrohren angeht - ich werd mir wohl n Schutz - so Schaumstoffrohre oder so ausm Baumarkt holen und die mit Spanngurten an den Rahmen zurren bei der Abfahrt wenn des so klappt wie ich mir des vorstell ^^ Hab auch kein Bock auf Kratzer ^^



Kratzer sind escht nicht toll. Vor allem nicht an den Standrohren.

Weißt du eigentlich, ob es Problem mit den 2011 YT gibt...zwecks Rahmenbruch am Hinterbau. Oder paßt bei den 2011 alles?


----------



## ms06-rider (24. März 2011)

Weis ich leider nix von. Hab bisher noch net von Brüchen gehört. Kann aber auch net wirklich Erfahrungen geben - gibts erst seit Ende Dezember, 3 Monate hab selbst ich damals gebraucht, das Wetter war noch net geeignet um genug zu fahren und n bissi besser wirds ja wohl auf jeden Fall halten. Meine Version die ich jetzt dran hab ist noch net identisch zur 2011er, hab die Übergangsversion. Außerdem bin auch ich noch net genug mit der Version gefahren um ne Aussage machen zu können ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (24. März 2011)

Ähm also mein Bruder und ich schauen vlt am So in Wiba vorbei ^^ 

@ ms06-rider   ich mache bei den Film^^ ICh probiere auch jetzt jedes We nach Wiba zugehen um besser zu werden oder mich zu zerstören  obohl mir der erste Punkt besser gefällt^^


----------



## SLXDriver (24. März 2011)

Wann macht eig beerfelden auf?


----------



## Saci (24. März 2011)

is morgen jemand am Wattkopf zuegegen? Hab um halb 3 feierabdn und würd mich mal wieder aufs SX-trail schmeißen - und würd mich über Gesellschaft freuen - würd sacgen das man sich so ab 16:00 oben übern weg laufen kann - einfach kommen ich werd iwo rumgeistern, komm nimmer annen pc.

PEACE Brüder..


----------



## ms06-rider (25. März 2011)

Werd dann bald iwann meinen Bock satteln und zum Wattkopp gurken - du hast nicht zufällig Lust mit zu radeln oder? Also mit dem Fahrrad die Strecke bis zum Wattkopp zu bewältigen - schön langsam versteh sich. Ansonsten sieht man sich dort


----------



## SLXDriver (26. März 2011)

Sorry mit heute wiba wird nix ich denk ich werd so bis 15 uhr schlafen und wenn ivj früher aufwach hab ich auch kb^^
dem rest viel Spaß!!!


----------



## lowrider89 (26. März 2011)

Wie schaut es aus geht morgen vlt jemand nach Wiba? Ich will unbedingt da hin  Und alleine will ich net^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (26. März 2011)

ich würd mitgehn, wenns demo bis morgen fit is - ich aber ned weiß obs zeitlich reicht - die bude muss auch dringendst gesäubert werden^^


----------



## lowrider89 (26. März 2011)

Zuerst kommt das Bike dann die Wohnung


----------



## SLXDriver (26. März 2011)

Ich will morgn ei nach wildbad muss halt noch einen finden mit dem ich da hin komm... Allein Bahnfahren is lw


----------



## lowrider89 (26. März 2011)

h den Platz im Auto muss ich leider für den Saci frei halten sorry^^


----------



## SLXDriver (26. März 2011)

Tzzz  dann viel spaß euch beiden


----------



## Saci (26. März 2011)

der flo geht doch morgen au wieder - und fährt mit der bahn - hau den heute abend ma an.


----------



## lowrider89 (26. März 2011)

Also entweder Wiba oder Beerfelden mit schieben :d @ SLX-Driver jetzt pienz net sorum und fahre mit Bahn


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2011)

Morgen soll es aber ziemlich regnen...leider. Wollten nach Albstadt morgen fahren, aber das fällt buchstäblich ins Wasser, manno.


----------



## KA-Biker (26. März 2011)

Da hat der Glück gehabt, der soeben von Wildbad nach Hause kommt..


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2011)

Warst du in Wildbad? Wie lief es mit dem Shuttle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (26. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Warst du in Wildbad? Wie lief es mit dem Shuttle?




Ja, besser als letztes mal aufjeden Fall. Heute war auch noch ein Sprinter mit Anhänger unterwegs.
Aber die Leute die meinen Sie müssten ihr Rad irgendwo reindrücken ohne links oder rechts zu schauen die gibts immer noch.


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2011)

Denke mal, wenn die anderen Parks aufhaben, wird es in Wildbad auch wieder ein bisschen leerer. Dann werden die Räder auch nicht mehr so sehr rein gequetscht.


----------



## Saci (26. März 2011)

wir gehn nach Beerfelden- bissle schieben, bissle fahren, bissle foto-session


----------



## lowrider89 (26. März 2011)

-_- Ohman 
Egal ich fahre morgen mitn Saci nach Beerfelden^^ Da müssen wir zwar schieben aber egal


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2011)

Ist  Beerfelden schon auf?


----------



## KA-Biker (26. März 2011)

Wildbad ist schon deluxe bei Sonne. Aber bei dem Wetter Morgen kannst du es fast vergessen.

Heute war sehr gut. Hab richtig den Gashahn aufgedreht...


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2011)

Ja bei schönem Wetter machts im Bikepark einfach mehr Spaß. Demnächst werd ich mein Frauchen mal wieder mit zerren...hoffentlich macht es ihr noch Spaß


----------



## lowrider89 (26. März 2011)

Ne Beerfelden macht erst nächste Woche. wir gehen halt hin und schieben hoch. Das bockt ja net da ist es ja lässig mitn schieben


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2011)

Das schieben ist man ja vom Wattkopf gewöhnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (26. März 2011)

Ja deswegen ja^^ Aber in Beerfelden ist das schieben um Welten angenehmer


----------



## KA-Biker (26. März 2011)

Hier sind Bilder von Heute







Noch eines


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2011)

...schöne Pic's, Namensvetter


----------



## ms06-rider (26. März 2011)

Wenn morgen der Muskelkater net so schlimm ist und ich es schaff zu stehen bin ich wieder in wiba  Morgen früh wird dann halt entschieden ob ich den Wetscream vorne aufzieh. Soo schlimm solls Wetter wohl doch net werden - mein Wetterbericht verbessert stündlich die Vorhersagen 
Bin also um 9:19 im Zug - Zeitumstellung net vergessen


----------



## SLXDriver (26. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Also entweder Wiba oder Beerfelden mit schieben :d @ SLX-Driver jetzt pienz net sorum und fahre mit Bahn



ich geh doch disco heute ^^ dann hat sich das für morgen eh erledigt

viel spaß euch


----------



## SLXDriver (27. März 2011)

und wie wars?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (27. März 2011)

Hier mal ein Video aus Albstadt


...ich hab auch gar nicht gewusst, dass ich da war


----------



## funbiker9 (27. März 2011)

Ja leider nicht wirklich...


----------



## andi1969 (27. März 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video aus Albstadt
> 
> 
> ...ich hab auch gar nicht gewusst, dass ich da war



*Mach ja den Eindruck als könnte da auch mit ner 160 Enduro runter...*


----------



## speschelaisd (27. März 2011)

Geht auf jeden Fall...aber mehr Federweg ist oft auch mehr Spaß.

...jedoch wir fehlender Federweg durch Wahnsinn ersetzt


----------



## KA-Biker (27. März 2011)

Ist halt schon was anderes als BWB.

Samstag in einer Woche gehn wir nach Wildbad....!..alle zusammen.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. März 2011)

Man seht es zwar im Video schwer, aber in Albstadt gibt es auch 2-3 knifflige Stellen...aber natürlich kein Vergleich zu Wildbad.

Wenn es paßt bin ich in Wiba mit dabei...


----------



## KA-Biker (27. März 2011)

alle müssen kommen..!!

Muss doch möglich sein. Wir haben es sogar geschafft im Januar alle zusammen zu kommen. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen.

Dann rocken wir den IXS Sprung...


----------



## lowrider89 (27. März 2011)

Also nächsten Sa sind mein Bruder und ich am Start  Das kann was werden!
Albstadt muss ich auch mal vorbei sieht nach sehr viel spass aus


----------



## KA-Biker (27. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Also nächsten Sa sind mein Bruder und ich am Start  Das kann was werden!
> Albstadt muss ich auch mal vorbei sieht nach sehr viel spass aus



An der Parkeröffnung......selbst Schuld
Da stehen wieder alle mitten auf der Strecke rum.

Komm halt in zwei Wochen auch.


----------



## lowrider89 (27. März 2011)

Pf willste kneifen oder was ist mir doch egal wer da alles rum steht  Und haste nicht auch noch paar post oben weiter geschrieben, das wir uns alle nächsten Sa in Wiba treffen sollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (28. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Pf willste kneifen oder was ist mir doch egal wer da alles rum steht  Und haste nicht auch noch paar post oben weiter geschrieben, das wir uns alle nächsten Sa in Wiba treffen sollen?




ich schrieb Samstag in einer Woche


----------



## lowrider89 (28. März 2011)

Warum in einer Woche?  Ach mir egal, dann bin ich auch in einer Woche mit dabei


----------



## KA-Biker (28. März 2011)

Weil diese Woche das Eröffnungswochenende ist. Da rennen sich alle die Köpfe ein...und der BikerX hat auch nocht nicht auf.

Aber das was machen sehen kann wird richtig gut...!!


----------



## funbiker9 (28. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Weil diese Woche das Eröffnungswochenende ist. Da rennen sich alle die Köpfe ein...und der BikerX hat auch nocht nicht auf.
> 
> Aber das was machen sehen kann wird richtig gut...!!



Was bauen sie denn auf dem Biker X?


----------



## KA-Biker (28. März 2011)

Das Ende sieht richtig gut aus. Bin gespannt wenn es fertig ist.

Auch dem X ist ja dieses Jahr auch ein Rennen.


----------



## ms06-rider (28. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Was bauen sie denn auf dem Biker X?



Auf dem Bikercross bauen se ne echte Fourcrossstrecke. Guido Tschugg haben se beauftragt das Ding zu bauen. Sind da auch mit rechtem schwerem Gerät unterwegs und alles. Wollen glaub 2013 n "Europacup Rennen" austragen. Wird also wohl ne echt fette Fourcross Strecke werden. Es gibt Gerüchte von nem 9m Double, und viele der Sprünge sehen schon echt schön und größer als die alten aus. Bin gespannt wie die Tauglichkeit für Anfänger und Leute wie mich mit Dh Bike so wird. Aussehen tuts aber echt top.

Wenn gut wetter ist wirds wohl richtig voll werden. Bus hat zwar wenn se noch mim Laster shuttlen ne Kapazität von ca 65 Leuten, allerdings ist das Problem, dass dadurch dass man erst ein und ausladen muss es echt schwer ist den Bus noch zu bekommen... Diesen Samstag waren Nachmittags auch ca 80 Leute da.


----------



## funbiker9 (28. März 2011)

Denke das Gedränge hört auf, wenn die anderen Parks auf machen...hoffe ich zumindest.

Das mit dem Biker X hört sich interessant an...kann man mal gespannt sein. Gut , nicht dass ich jemals über einen 9m double springen würde aber sonst...


----------



## lowrider89 (28. März 2011)

Jeah das kling tja super mitn BikerX. Och dann muss ich mir ja doch wieder ein HArdtail aufbauen


----------



## KA-Biker (28. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Jeah das kling tja super mitn BikerX. Och dann muss ich mir ja doch wieder ein HArdtail aufbauen



Würde ich auch gerne. Aber ich will nicht schonwieder mein Konto plündern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (29. März 2011)

Hi Mädels,

Sonntag ist ( mal wieder ) Albstadt geplant. Und wenn das Wetter diesmal paßt, dann klappt es auch endlich...

...kommt jemand mit?

Gruß


----------



## SLXDriver (29. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Jeah das kling tja super mitn BikerX. Och dann muss ich mir ja doch wieder ein HArdtail aufbauen



Mach einfach den Dämpfer raus und klemm  nen Stock rein  (McGyver)


----------



## speschelaisd (29. März 2011)

Gut dass wir am Sonntag nicht gegangen sind


----------



## SLXDriver (29. März 2011)

Ohgott, der arme.. Ich glaub ich hol mir doch Schutzbleche ...

So wie der sich da angestellt hat, hab ich mich auch am Eröffnungssamstag in Wiba gefühlt... 0 grip


----------



## speschelaisd (29. März 2011)

Glaub mir...wenns nass ist ist es in Albstadt noch 1000mal schlimmer als in Wildbad...da is der Boden nämlich noch richtig lehmig.


----------



## SLXDriver (29. März 2011)

Ja der sieht echt ziemlich gestresst aus ^^
Hoffentlich wirds dieses We nicht so krass in Wiba

Eine Frage werf ich mal in den Raum:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220751219689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Das würd ich mir gern kaufen, weil dann drückt der Stachel auf den Protektor und nicht auf die Wirbelsäule wegen hebelkraft usw....

Kennt das einer zufällig ob das gut ist?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (29. März 2011)

Wildbad geht super wenn s nass ist. Einzig die Wurzelquerhänge sind dann net so easy - liegt aber mehr daran dass ich zu blöd bin den zu fahren. Ansonsten hatte ich diesen Sonntag mit nem Matschreifen vorne eher mehr Grip als am Samstag


----------



## KA-Biker (29. März 2011)

Also Kai, des Teil sieht ja mal total bescheiden aus. Das würde ich mir nicht holen.
Ich kann mir nicht verstellen das das Ding mehr taugt als meine Protectorenjacke den man jetzt den Genickschutz wegdenkt.


----------



## SLXDriver (29. März 2011)

Das Problem ist halt, dass ich den Stachel nicht auf meine Wirbelsäule haben will, dann drückt der da drauf und durch die Hebelkraft bricht er sie erst recht durch..


----------



## lowrider89 (29. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> Sonntag ist ( mal wieder ) Albstadt geplant. Und wenn das Wetter diesmal paßt, dann klappt es auch endlich...
> 
> ...



Nope leider net da bin ich in beerfelden  Aber vlt nächsten So


----------



## KA-Biker (29. März 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass ich den Stachel nicht auf meine Wirbelsäule haben will, dann drückt der da drauf und durch die Hebelkraft bricht er sie erst recht durch..



Soviele Leute habe Leatts und die haben die verschiedensten Safetyjackets...., passt aufjeden Fall auf viele Jacken.


----------



## KA-Biker (30. März 2011)

...Ich glaub auf dieser Welt hab ichs nur noch mit Idioten zu tun.
Ich will doch mein CHeetah verschicken.

Also war ich bei DHL. Die haben gesagt man kann Ware nach Österreich nicht über 500Euro versichern.

Dann war ich bei UPS. Dort hat man mir gesagt, dass der Versand 191.40 kosten würde.
Da kann ich billiger nach Österreich fahren, oder das Paket mit dem ICE 1.Klasse fahren lassen.


----------



## Saci (30. März 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12617

patrick - wo biste denn da aufm vid? ich hab dich nich gesehn, hab gedacht du hasts gas stehen lassen - dann solltest ja drauf sein   - bis samstach bubele!


----------



## funbiker9 (30. März 2011)

Nach Beerfelden will ich demnächst doch auch mal...ihr habt mich neugierig gemacht.


----------



## SLXDriver (30. März 2011)

Samstag bin ich in Beerfelden, kommt jemand mit? 1
Wow auf dem Vid fährt einer mit ner Reba 
Und vorallem wie sie heitzen, krass!


----------



## Saci (30. März 2011)

beerfelden lohnt sich auf jeeden fall .. isn witziger kleiner park mit einfachen strecken ud einfachen sprüngen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (30. März 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12617
> 
> patrick - wo biste denn da aufm vid? ich hab dich nich gesehn, hab gedacht du hasts gas stehen lassen - dann solltest ja drauf sein   - bis samstach bubele!



Versenderräder wurden leider nicht akzepiert..
Ich hab die garnicht gesehn, aber ich war auch nur Halbtags da.


----------



## KA-Biker (30. März 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> beerfelden lohnt sich auf jeeden fall .. isn witziger kleiner park mit einfachen strecken ud einfachen sprüngen




Also das richtige für dich und deine Omaschaukel


----------



## Saci (30. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Also das richtige für dich und deine Omaschaukel



AYE - würd mich freuen wenn du diesen spaß mal mit uns teilen würdest


----------



## SLXDriver (30. März 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> AYE - würd mich freuen wenn du diesen spaß mal mit uns teilen würdest



heißt das du wirst auch am sa da sein?


----------



## Saci (30. März 2011)

SA wildbad (halber tag)  - SO beerfelden! - das is der plan


----------



## SLXDriver (30. März 2011)

ah ok schade^^


----------



## Saci (30. März 2011)

rottet euch zusammen und kommt am So auch nach Beerfelden


----------



## ms06-rider (30. März 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Versenderräder wurden leider nicht akzepiert..
> Ich hab die garnicht gesehn, aber ich war auch nur Halbtags da.



Kann das bestätigen, ich bin auch nur einmal ganz kurz ganz im Hintergrund drauf (eigentlich nicht erkennbar ). Vielleicht lags auch dran dass ich mich nur gemütlich eingefahren hab und noch net wirklich ernsthaft versucht hab Gas zu geben - aber so langsam fand ich mich jetzt auch net ^^.  Liegt also wohl an den Versenderbikes - oder an den langweiligen schwarzen Klamotten und dem Fahren ohne Google - sieht halt einfach ******* aus


----------



## Saci (30. März 2011)

maybe - vor allem hasste keien TLD D3 und kein Schlafanzug und Leatt an - da kanns ja nix werden mitm fahren  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (30. März 2011)

"Hey da hinten kommt einer" "Hat er n Tld-Anzug an? " "Nope" "Ja nää, dann film ich den net so ernsthaft - " " DER FÄHRT N VERSENDERBIKE" "OMG schaltet die Kameras ab" ....." Puhh, grade nochma gut gegangen. Junge junge, jetzt hätte ich beinahe jemanden mit Versenderbike ohne Tld-Anzug gefilmt"


----------



## lowrider89 (30. März 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> "Hey da hinten kommt einer" "Hat er n Tld-Anzug an? " "Nope" "Ja nää, dann film ich den net so ernsthaft - " " DER FÄHRT N VERSENDERBIKE" "OMG schaltet die Kameras ab" ....." Puhh, grade nochma gut gegangen. Junge junge, jetzt hätte ich beinahe jemanden mit Versenderbike ohne Tld-Anzug gefilmt"





   You made my Day Junge  Wie geil^^
Biste am Sa auch in WIba? Wenn ja dann sieht man sich ja dann


----------



## ms06-rider (31. März 2011)

Nope leider net  Dafür bin ich Ski fahrn - auch net schlecht  Ich hoff nur s hat noch a bissi Schnee ^^ Aber wird scho werden. Schau dass a weng übst - das in dem Film wenigstens net ganz sooo langsam rüber kommst


----------



## lowrider89 (31. März 2011)

Ja ich weis  Deswegen werde ich auch die nächsten paar Samstage bzw. Sonntage in Wiba verbringen^^


----------



## KA-Biker (31. März 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ja ich weis  Deswegen werde ich auch die nächsten paar Samstage bzw. Sonntage in Wiba verbringen^^



Dann werden wir ja uns öfters über den weg fahren


----------



## Saci (31. März 2011)

wer redet denn mit dir kleiner? ^^ :*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (31. März 2011)

Schaut mal den neuen GAP auf dem BikerX.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HiTgktA_no"]YouTube        - GOPR0511[/nomedia]


----------



## lowrider89 (31. März 2011)

Alter der ist ja mal übertrieben  Mal schauen ob ich den mir traue^^ Also am Sa Wiba am SO Beerfelden und nächsten Sa bin ich auch in WIba sofern das Wetter mit spielt^^


----------



## lowrider89 (1. April 2011)

Weis schon jemand wie weit die in Rüppur mit dem Park sind?


----------



## speschelaisd (1. April 2011)

Hey Leutz

hab gerade erfahren, dass ab jetzt n Lift in Beerfelden is.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. April 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hey Leutz
> 
> hab gerade erfahren, dass ab jetzt n Lift in Beerfelden is.



Na also geht doch....jetzt komm ich auf jeden Fall in Beerfelden vorbei


----------



## KA-Biker (1. April 2011)

Ich hab mir was neues besorgt.




Bin gespannt ob es nervt oder so beim fahren. Wird aufjeden Fall seinen Zweck im Notfall erfüllen.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. April 2011)

Haste den Leatt schon anprobiert bzw. paßt er auf deine Protekotenjacke?


----------



## KA-Biker (1. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Haste den Leatt schon anprobiert bzw. paßt er auf deine Protekotenjacke?



Ich bin noch an der Anpassung, aber drüfte passen so wie das aussieht..


----------



## speschelaisd (2. April 2011)

Aber ab jetzt darfst du nur noch mit T-Shirt und Fullfacehelm fahren -->


----------



## KA-Biker (2. April 2011)

!?!?....

Andere Frage: Wo seit ihr heute mit dem Rad unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (2. April 2011)

@Funbiker:

Kuck was es jetzt gibt http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ro-LCD-Bacpak-LCD-Bildschirm-aufsteckbar.html


----------



## speschelaisd (2. April 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> !?!?....
> 
> Andere Frage: Wo seit ihr heute mit dem Rad unterwegs?



Also ich werd wohl heut nicht groß zum Fahren kommen...hab n Spiel.

...heute Abend vielleicht an unserer Strecke im Garten buddeln.

Gehst du morgen mit nach Albstadt?


----------



## KA-Biker (2. April 2011)

Ne, hab leider keine Zeit morgen.

Ich werd erst wieder am Samstag unterwegs sein.
Und das in Good Old BWB..


----------



## funbiker9 (2. April 2011)

Hab ich schon vor einer Woche gesehen, den Bildschirm .

Wir waren vorhin ein bisschen auf dem Wattkopf....Schei$$ schieberei da .


----------



## KA-Biker (2. April 2011)

Ey, ich wollte da auch hin heute Nachtmittag.

Da dachte ich, alleine hab ich auch keinen Bock.-....


----------



## Saci (2. April 2011)

ich lade ech alle hiermit ein morgen nach beerfelden zu kommen udn enne geilen tag zu haben - es wird gegrillt (wäre aber von vorteil nochn grill mitzubringen^^), gechillt und das ein oder andere bierchen wird auch gekillt  .... und weils einfach zu nem perfekten tag dazugehört wird natürlich auch Rad gefahren (hab da noch ne rechnung mit nem sprung offen  ) ^^ - würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand dorthin wagt


----------



## funbiker9 (2. April 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ich lade ech alle hiermit ein morgen nach beerfelden zu kommen udn enne geilen tag zu haben - es wird gegrillt (wäre aber von vorteil nochn grill mitzubringen^^), gechillt und das ein oder andere bierchen wird auch gekillt  .... und weils einfach zu nem perfekten tag dazugehört wird natürlich auch Rad gefahren (hab da noch ne rechnung mit nem sprung offen  ) ^^ - würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand dorthin wagt



Was hat dir denn der Sprung angetan?

Wir sind morgen in Albstadt...Beerfelden ist demnächst aber auch dran.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. April 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ey, ich wollte da auch hin heute Nachtmittag.
> 
> Da dachte ich, alleine hab ich auch keinen Bock.-....



Alleine macht ja auch keinen Spaß...

Mein Frauchen war endlich mal wieder mit dabei, nach bald einem Jahr Bikeentzug....


----------



## KA-Biker (3. April 2011)

Hallo...!?! Ihr wart alle weg Heute.


Wo bleiben die Bilder? Wo bleiben die Berichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (3. April 2011)

so bitte...da haste bewegte Bilder....


----------



## KA-Biker (3. April 2011)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Aufjedenfall schön zum springen.



ACHTUNG!

SAMSTAG nicht vergessen!


Auf nach Wildbad am kommenden Samstag, den 09.04.2011.

Demo1, Demo2, Demo3, Wlsn, Torque, Torque....und wer sonst noch kommen mag


----------



## funbiker9 (3. April 2011)

Hat auch Spaß gemacht heute....auch wenn ich jetzt einen leichten Sonnenbrand im Gesicht habe, unglaublich aber wahr....


----------



## SLXDriver (3. April 2011)

Bericht:
Beerfelden war HAMMER, durch den Lift kam man alle 2 Mins dran und war wieder oben, die Strecken waren anfängerfreundlich, man konnte alles umfahren oder auch schwerere Sachen springen, war kein DH aber ein richtig geiler Freeride. Es gibt da 3 Strecken, wobei alle 3 ziemlich GEIL sind 

Videos poste ich nachher 

gruß


----------



## lowrider89 (3. April 2011)

So Jungs ihr könnt euch warm anziehen  Wiba ging gestern erste Sahne, am Sa wenn das Wetter passt ist erstmal das Gap dran aufm DH1  Beerfelden war Heute der wahnsinn wir waren nur am shredden sau geil 

Also bis zum Sa Jungs


----------



## KA-Biker (3. April 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> So Jungs ihr könnt euch warm anziehen  Wiba ging gestern erste Sahne, am Sa wenn das Wetter passt ist erstmal das Gap dran aufm DH1  Beerfelden war Heute der wahnsinn wir waren nur am shredden sau geil
> 
> Also bis zum Sa Jungs



IXS Drop werde ich mir auch langsam mal antun.
Allerdings soll jemand mit ner gescheiten Kamera dabei sein. Eine mit der man mehrer Bilder schnell hintereinander machen kann.
Im Falle eines Sturzes, kann ich mich dann hoffentlich mein Leben lang darüber amüsieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pead (4. April 2011)

Hat einer von euch einen Mavic Nabeneinstellschlüssel übrig? Das Hinterrad hat leider Spiel und der Versand kostet fast so viel wie der Schlüssel.


----------



## SLXDriver (4. April 2011)

nen 10er kannste ja wohl aufbringen


----------



## Pead (4. April 2011)

Für ein billiges Plastikteil?


----------



## KA-Biker (4. April 2011)

7,00,- bei Velodrom


----------



## Pead (4. April 2011)

Merci!


----------



## KA-Biker (4. April 2011)

Ruf grad voher an bevor du hinfährst ob sie es da haben.
Bei mir damals war es auf Lager. Vielleicht treffen wir uns. Mein anderes Canyon ist grad dort wegen einer Herz-OP.


----------



## lowrider89 (4. April 2011)

Also Wiba geht sowas von klar bei mir  Bin schon voll geil drauf^^


----------



## KA-Biker (4. April 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Also Wiba geht sowas von klar bei mir  Bin schon voll geil drauf^^



Und ich erst.


----------



## lowrider89 (5. April 2011)

Ist heute jemand aufm SMDH unterwegs? Ich bin ab 15:30Uhr 16:00Uhr oben 
Dann gute Nacht Jungs


----------



## funbiker9 (5. April 2011)

So speschelaisd, hier dein Video mit der zu tiefen Gopro *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (5. April 2011)

Is wirklich n bissle zu tief

...aber trotzdem irgendwie cool


----------



## funbiker9 (5. April 2011)

Ich sag ja...man kann es noch angucken...

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (5. April 2011)

Hast du jetzt gesehen wie ich das an dem Steilstück gemacht hab?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. April 2011)

Ja schon zwei Kurven und fertig...na ja das nächste mal dann. Geht wahrscheinlich schon...aber mit all zu engen Kurven hab ich es irgendwie nicht so


----------



## speschelaisd (5. April 2011)

Wie is eigentlich das Video von der 'Verfolgungsjagt' aufm DH geworden?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. April 2011)

Hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht so richtig angeschaut...

Auf dem Biker X müssen wir mal filmen, Verfolgungsjagd und so...


----------



## speschelaisd (5. April 2011)

Ja, das war letztes Jahr schon sau gut


----------



## funbiker9 (5. April 2011)

Hoffentlich ist der neue Biker X bald fertig....

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (5. April 2011)

Das hoff ich auch...am Samstag war glaub ich auch der Tschugg da.

...dann wirds wohl nicht mehr all zu lange dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (6. April 2011)

Der Herr Tschugg hat den Biker X am Sa noch getestet^^ Der sieht aufjedenfall geil aus


----------



## JojoBertel (6. April 2011)

Reden wir vom Biker X in wildbad? 
wenn ja ... WAS? GAIL! XD


----------



## funbiker9 (6. April 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> Reden wir vom Biker X in wildbad?
> wenn ja ... WAS? GAIL! XD



Genau um den geht es...

PS.: schönes Rad haste da ( Demo )


----------



## KA-Biker (6. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ps.: Schönes rad haste da ( demo )


----------



## funbiker9 (6. April 2011)

Demo Power


----------



## lowrider89 (7. April 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> Reden wir vom Biker X in wildbad?
> wenn ja ... WAS? GAIL! XD



Jop genau von den reden wir. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann der BikerX endlich mal aufmacht  Biste vlt auch am Sa in Wiba?

Noch zwei Tage Jungs. Verdammt und ich darf mich quälen^^ Vom Fr auf Sa Nachtschicht ( bekomme kein Frei  ) Und dann werde ich wahrscheinlich nur 2-3 Std. -_- Super Toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (7. April 2011)

vll geh ich am wochenende mal hin ... muss mal schaun was nächste woche schule so läuft -.-


----------



## Saci (7. April 2011)

@ alex- willste dann nen ganzen oder halben tag gehn am SA? - wegen Mannem obends..


----------



## SLXDriver (7. April 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Also Wiba geht sowas von klar bei mir  Bin schon voll geil drauf^^



dito, ich werde auch da sein 

10 oder 14 uhr?


----------



## JojoBertel (7. April 2011)

also wenn dann würd ich sagen ab 10 oddaa? ich mein macht doch mehr bock wenn mann den tag noch vorsich hat^^


----------



## lowrider89 (7. April 2011)

Also ich will auf jeden Fall ganz Tags fahren! Aber ich werde wahrscheinlich erst gegen 11Uhr ein trudeln. Ich brauch ja noch ein bisschen schlaf^^
Und Saci wie gesagt wie fahre mitn Auto nach Mannheim,  so wie ich dann aus sehe werde ich ganz bestimmt net mit der Bahn fahren :lo:


----------



## SLXDriver (7. April 2011)

Also mir reichen eigentlich 4 Stunden, aus erfahrung bin ich danach fertig


----------



## Pead (7. April 2011)

Ich gehe vermutlich auch am Samstag nach Bawiba.  Per Bahn und ab 14.00 Uhr. Vielleicht sieht man sich!


----------



## KA-Biker (7. April 2011)

Ich bin den ganzen verdammten Tag da...


----------



## JojoBertel (7. April 2011)

wer fährt jetzt nach wildbad und wehr mit der Bahn? ^^ und wann?


----------



## lowrider89 (7. April 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> wer fährt jetzt nach wildbad und wehr mit der Bahn? ^^ und wann?



Also ich fahre mit dem Auto hin! Aber wann ich los fahre weis ich immer noch nicht  Aber ich werde den ganzen Tag fahren gehen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (7. April 2011)

Ich glaube alle fahren mit dem Auto außer SLXdriver.


----------



## JojoBertel (7. April 2011)

okay, dann werd ich mich mal mit dem in Verbindung setzen ^^


----------



## JojoBertel (7. April 2011)

Leutz, ich kenne euch ja nicht ...also persönlich ... wo trefft n ihr euch ?^^ (Erkennungsmerkmal ...(bike))? XD


----------



## funbiker9 (7. April 2011)

Schau doch einfach in die Fotoalben...dann weißt du schon mal was für Bikes die Jungs haben...


----------



## KA-Biker (7. April 2011)

KA-Biker






funbiker9





speschelaised





Saci





SLxdriver

?????????gibt keines???????


Lowrider


----------



## JojoBertel (7. April 2011)

Okay thx^^ ... wie alt seid n ihr eigentlich ...( ich bin 16 ... naja in ner woche 17)


----------



## SLXDriver (7. April 2011)

@ Ka-Biker
Es gibt genug von mir du arsch 
Allein in FB gibts 200 (is gerundet, genaugenommen sinds 15 )






gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (7. April 2011)

Ich zeig dir am Samstag wer hier der Lahm-"ARSCH" von uns beiden ist..


----------



## SLXDriver (7. April 2011)

Junge...
Du musst es hier nicht raushängen lassen,dass du nen Jahr lang mehr DH Erfahrung als ich hast. Ich gebe ja offen zu das ich der langsamste bin

meine Güte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (7. April 2011)

du verstehst einfach keinen Spass.....
solange wie du mich jetzt kennst, musst du wissen wie ich es meine



bye mein lieber


----------



## SLXDriver (7. April 2011)

blub


----------



## lowrider89 (8. April 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> Leutz, ich kenne euch ja nicht ...also persönlich ... wo trefft n ihr euch ?^^ (Erkennungsmerkmal ...(bike))? XD



Ähm ähm gute Frage  Also ich denke von 16, 17 - 30J.


----------



## Saci (8. April 2011)

seit ihr jetzt alle HEUT in wildbad? .. wie siehts morgen aus?


----------



## lowrider89 (8. April 2011)

Ne Morgen ist der Große Wibatreff


----------



## SLXDriver (8. April 2011)

wird der wahnsinn, nur irgendwie tu ich mir IMMER weh, wenn IHR dabei seit ....

Naja ma schaun, vielleicht verschont mich Gott, wenn ich jetzt gut ausseh mit meinem neuen Anzug *liebe* <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (8. April 2011)

Ich bin der mit 30 Jahren auf dem Buckel  ----> --->


----------



## Saci (8. April 2011)

..ich bring bier mit.. ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (8. April 2011)

Oh man das kann Morgen ja nur ein Epic Fail werden


----------



## funbiker9 (8. April 2011)

Berichtet wie es war...wünsch euch viel Spaß und eben keine Epic Fail's


----------



## lowrider89 (8. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Berichtet wie es war...wünsch euch viel Spaß und eben keine Epic Fail's



Ja wie warum kommst du net?^^


----------



## funbiker9 (8. April 2011)

Ich war die letzten Wochen zu viel unterwegs...muß endlich mal wieder etwas Zeit mit meiner kleinen Family verbringen.

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (8. April 2011)

und speschelaised? kommt der?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. April 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> und speschelaised? kommt der?



...keine Ahnung du. 

Gruß


Wie geht es dem 'Spiel' im Hinterbau. Ärger geworden?


----------



## KA-Biker (8. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...keine Ahnung du.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...




So jetzt bin ich wieder da...
Papas neue Auspuffanlage und Ansaugdingens ausprobiert. Bisschen die Eisdiele aufgemischt. Hat jetzt 349PS lt. Prüfstand. Yeeeeeeeeeeees...



Hinterbau ist nichts mehr. Wäre mir aber auch egal. Ich fahr das Ding solange es zwei Räder hat...


----------



## speschelaisd (8. April 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> und speschelaisd? kommt der?



Werd nicht zum fahren kommen...hab mich heute übelst auf die Fresse gelegt...und mit der Bahn fahr ich auf keinen Fall mit meinem Demo

...aber zum fotografieren komm ich vielleicht...dann sieht man sich vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (8. April 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Werd nicht zum fahren kommen...hab mich heute übelst auf die Fresse gelegt...und mit der Bahn fahr ich auf keinen Fall mit meinem Demo
> 
> ...aber zum fotografieren komm ich vielleicht...dann sieht man sich vielleicht.




Mach dich bemerkbar..


----------



## funbiker9 (8. April 2011)

@speschelaisd

was hast du denn getrieben. Hast du dir weh getan?


@KA-Biker

von der Leistung her könnte es ein M3 sein...oder was ist das für ne Karre?


----------



## speschelaisd (8. April 2011)

Ja, n bissschen...hab mir den Ellenbogen und das Knie aufgeschürft und dann halt noch etliche Baue Flecken.

@KA-Biker:
Ich werd wohl n orangenes T-Shirt anhaben...aber ich überlegt mir noch was als Erkennungszeichen...vielleicht n Stein oder so werfenoder so ...nein natürlich nicht.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. April 2011)

Wo hast du dich denn zerlegt und wie und vor allem warum?


----------



## speschelaisd (8. April 2011)

Wir haben heute beim Niklas im Garten bzw. Feld wieder gebaut...unter anderem auch nen kleinen Drop in nen ziemlich steilen Hang...tja und da bin ich über die Landung geflogen und dann nen fetten Abgang über den Lenker gemacht.

...passiert eben wenn man Sch***e machen muss


----------



## funbiker9 (8. April 2011)

Solange alles ok bei dir ist...kann man es ja unter dumm gelaufen abstempeln .

Habt ihr ein paar aktuelle Foto's von euren bauten ?

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (8. April 2011)

Also so ganz aktuelle haben wir nicht

...hier is unser neuer Kicker...kommt aber auf dem Bild kleiner rüber als er in Wirklichkeit is


----------



## lowrider89 (9. April 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ja, n bissschen...hab mir den Ellenbogen und das Knie aufgeschürft und dann halt noch etliche Baue Flecken.
> 
> @KA-Biker:
> Ich werd wohl n orangenes T-Shirt anhaben...aber ich überlegt mir noch was als Erkennungszeichen...vielleicht n Stein oder so werfenoder so ...nein natürlich nicht.



Bei mir reicht es wenn du Banane schreist  oder eine schmeißt


----------



## speschelaisd (9. April 2011)

Das werd ich auf jeden Fall machen...verlass dich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (9. April 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Bei mir reicht es wenn du Banane schreist  oder eine schmeißt



Der war gut


----------



## KA-Biker (9. April 2011)

Leck, bin ich kaputt.


----------



## JojoBertel (9. April 2011)

Also das war heute mal richtig gail ...ich glaub nächstes we komm ich den ganzen tag und nich nur den halben XD


----------



## lowrider89 (9. April 2011)

Heute war es echt mega geil nächsten Sa bin ich wieder in Wiba. Am besten war der mega Sturz von mir aufm Biker X


----------



## JojoBertel (9. April 2011)

^^ hätt ich gern gesehn ...hab aber gesehn wo ...glück gehabt ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (10. April 2011)

Auf er DH hat sich gestern ja auch einer richtig zerlegt...da waren drei Krankenwagen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (10. April 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Auf er DH hat sich gestern ja auch einer richtig zerlegt...da waren drei Krankenwagen da.



Ich korregiere. Das waren Rettungswagen..


Gestern war apropo auch der BikerX offen. Er ist nocht nicht ganz fertig.
Aber das was man sehen kann wird richtig gut.


----------



## speschelaisd (10. April 2011)

Das stimmt...wir der Boden beim Biker X eingentlich noch irgendwie verdichtet?


----------



## KA-Biker (10. April 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das stimmt...wir der Boden beim Biker X eingentlich noch irgendwie verdichtet?




Teilweise schon richtig gut und manchmal noch so, dass man fast stecken blieb


----------



## funbiker9 (10. April 2011)

Auf den Biker X freu ich mich schon wieder...macht zum einfahren und zum ausklingen lassen einfach richtig Bock...


----------



## speschelaisd (10. April 2011)

Da gibts aber jetzt richtig große Sprünge und Drops sowie ich das gestern gesehen hab.


----------



## speschelaisd (10. April 2011)

Hier mal n paar Bilder von gestern:

















Von euch hab ich leider kein...hab euch auch irgendwie gar nicht vor die Linse bekommen.


----------



## funbiker9 (10. April 2011)

Die waren einfach zu schnell, die Jungs konntest du gar nicht sehen


----------



## speschelaisd (10. April 2011)

Genau so war es


----------



## funbiker9 (10. April 2011)

Warst du noch in Wilferdingen?


----------



## ms06-rider (10. April 2011)

Die großen Sprünge sind alle mim Fully nahezu unfahrbar. Ich hoff ma die Tableline taugt. An die meisten Sprünge werd ich mich wohl eher net dran wagen... du musst davor immer technisch und teils fürs Fully ungeeignet fahren und alles sehr sauber springen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (10. April 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Die großen Sprünge sind alle mim Fully nahezu unfahrbar. Ich hoff ma die Tableline taugt. An die meisten Sprünge werd ich mich wohl eher net dran wagen... du musst davor immer technisch und teils fürs Fully ungeeignet fahren und alles sehr sauber springen ...



Wenn du das schon sagst...und soviel ich weiß springst du recht gerne...


----------



## KA-Biker (10. April 2011)

Fully taugt wenig für diese Strecke...
Und auch Anfänger die oft auf dem BikerX fahren, werden es wohl schwer haben.

Aber ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen das Wildbad wegen des neues BikerX viel Zulauf bekommen könnte.


----------



## ms06-rider (11. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wenn du das schon sagst...und soviel ich weiß springst du recht gerne...



Solange die Sprünge vernünftig gebaut sind und ohne sonderliches Risiko fahrbar sind - jo. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Chickenway auch Spaß macht - ersma warten bis es fertig ist und bis es dann ma ordentlich geregnet hat, damit der scheiß feine Kies weg ist ...


----------



## lowrider89 (11. April 2011)

Hä natürlich kann man die ganzen Tables auch mitn Dh´ler fahren man muss nur den richtigen Dreh raus kriegen dann geht das schon. Aber das Gap bleibt auf jeden Fall bei mir aus


----------



## speschelaisd (11. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Warst du noch in Wilferdingen?



Ne, hab gestern keine Lust mehr gehabt...aber ich denk ich werd es die Woche holen.


----------



## SLXDriver (11. April 2011)

Hey,
http://cgi.ebay.de/Felt-MTB-Straigh...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item19c08c60e2
Was meint ihr dazu? Reicht für Dirt & 4X oda? 

gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (11. April 2011)

Das is n halt richtiger Race 4xer...der is auch auf Gewicht getrimmt.

...das muss aber nicht unbedingt gut sein.


----------



## KA-Biker (11. April 2011)

Frag doch mal Saci, der hat glaube ich noch einen alten Cannondale Chase Rahmen.


----------



## lowrider89 (11. April 2011)

nope den rahmen behält der saci "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (11. April 2011)

der biker x soll doch 1. mai fertig werden oder? meint ihr die machen den schon vorher n bissel fahrbarer? ...also soviel strampeln musst ich bergab noch nie^^

wer geht den nächsten Samstag wieder Wildbad?


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2011)

...wenn das Wetter paßt, bin ich in Wiba am Samstag...


----------



## KA-Biker (11. April 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> nope den rahmen behält der saci "




letzt wollt er ihn noch loswerden.


----------



## JojoBertel (11. April 2011)

mal ne technische frage.... irgentwie rattern meine bremsen so ...kennt ihr das ...wenn sie heiß werden und dann so komische geräusche machen .... kann man da was machen außer einfach nich bremsen ^^ XD


----------



## lowrider89 (11. April 2011)

Also ich bin am Sa auch Wiba und mein Bruder wahrscheinlich auch.
@ JojoBertel sorry ich kann da net weiter helfen, hatte sowas noch nie^^


----------



## JojoBertel (11. April 2011)

...hm  weist du das fühlt sich so an als würden die bremsklötze son bissel in die löcher der scheibe reingreifen und dann son bissel hängen bleiben... ich mach mal n video ... ist vll hilfreich für ne ferndiagnose^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (11. April 2011)

??? was da los?


----------



## lowrider89 (11. April 2011)

Mh das klingt so als wären die Beläge unten. Oder Die Klammer hat sich verbogen, das könnte auch sein. Also bau mal den Bremssattel ab un schau mal nach


----------



## JojoBertel (11. April 2011)

okay thx


----------



## JojoBertel (11. April 2011)

also die beläge sin genauso neu wies bike die könnens eher nich sein^^


----------



## SLXDriver (11. April 2011)

Genau das gleiche hab ich auch, nur das es NOCH KRASSER ist...
Elixir CR bremsen


----------



## ms06-rider (12. April 2011)

Seit froh dass die Dinger bei euch nur Rattern, bei mir wandert der Druckpunkt wie Schwein -.- Entlüften hab ich schonma probiert - besser bekomm ich s jedenfalls net hin ^^ muss ich mir ma nochma zeigen lassen und wenns dann net taugt schmeiß ich die Kackdinger echt raus -.-

@lowrider:
Tables sind selten das Problem (ok der Große in Lac hab ich noch net - kommt aber demnächst  ) aber die echte Line wäre halt auch nice wenn die fahrbar wäre. Und auch die Tableline sieht so aus als würde es vom Schwung her net ganz so einfach sein da mim Dhler sauber durch zu kommen ...Naja schau mer ma ...


----------



## lowrider89 (12. April 2011)

Naja ich sage man muss eben genau diesen Punkt knacken. Dann passt das auch schon 
Also das heisst man muss WC-Biker sein, dann kann man alles


----------



## speschelaisd (12. April 2011)

Aber wenn alles mal verdichtet is klappt das schon mit dem Speed...und der Rest ist dann eben Wahnsinn


----------



## lowrider89 (12. April 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Aber wenn alles mal verdichtet is klappt das schon mit dem Speed...und der Rest ist dann eben Wahnsinn



RISCHTISCH  Wie schaut es aus nächstes We vlt Todtnau? ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (12. April 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> RISCHTISCH  Wie schaut es aus nächstes We vlt Todtnau? ^^



Nächstes Wochenende eher nicht, aber ist auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr fest mit eingeplant ( wie jedes Jahr halt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (12. April 2011)

Dieses we wieder wiba, wen kann ich samstag morgens erwarten?


----------



## funbiker9 (12. April 2011)

MORGENS *unverständlichesmitdemkopfgeschüttel* 

...so gegen mittag dann mich .


----------



## ms06-rider (12. April 2011)

Ich werd nur wieder am Sonntag da sein - Samstag hab ich was von der Uni - ironischerweise den Softskill "Besser lernen durch körperlich sportliche Aktivität", der mich zu mehr Sport bringen soll (Pflichtanwesenheit)  Und ja natürlich schon morgens - sonst ist s so stressig die 10 Abfahrten zusammen zu bringen. Wenn schon morgens da bist kannst s da ganz chillig angehn


----------



## funbiker9 (12. April 2011)

Gut, 10 Abfahrten gehen da natürlich nicht...aber wenn du wüßtest, wie verpeilt ich Samstag morgens bin, würdest selbst du mir raten noch eine Stunde zu schlafen


----------



## SLXDriver (13. April 2011)

Hey,
Ich will in 2 Wochen ma nen neuen Bikepark anschauen... 
Bis jetzt hab ich Beerfelden und BWB besucht.
Gibt es noch was in nächster nähe außer Lac Blanc, Todtnau und Albstadt?
Soweit ich weiß haben nur Albstadt und Todtnau derzeit offen

gruß


----------



## Freeloader (14. April 2011)

nimmt einer von euch BWB fahrern nen foto mit? Ich hätte gern paar bilder vom BikerX. Die im anderen Thread hab ich schon gesehn, aber das sind ja nur die big changes. 
Hintergrund: Wenn der Bikerx ned taugt lohnt sich BWB mit meinem Yeti nich für paar Dh-Abfahrten


----------



## JojoBertel (14. April 2011)

jo vll nehm ich mal n foto mit


----------



## speschelaisd (14. April 2011)

@JojoBertel:

Kommst du auch am Samstag?


----------



## funbiker9 (14. April 2011)

...also ich komme am Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (14. April 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> nimmt einer von euch BWB fahrern nen foto mit? Ich hätte gern paar bilder vom BikerX. Die im anderen Thread hab ich schon gesehn, aber das sind ja nur die big changes.
> Hintergrund: Wenn der Bikerx ned taugt lohnt sich BWB mit meinem Yeti nich für paar Dh-Abfahrten



Ich glaube nicht, dass es mit einem 4x'er viel Spaß macht den DH runter zu fahren.


----------



## lowrider89 (14. April 2011)

Ähm letzten Sa sind ungefähr 12 Mädels mit Hardtails den DH 1 runter. Also dürfte das ja mit dem Yeti ja kein ding werden 

Achja ich bin am Sa auch am Start


----------



## speschelaisd (14. April 2011)

Waren das so 4x Mädels mit lilanen Trikots?


----------



## JojoBertel (14. April 2011)

@speschelaisd jo ich komm am samstag nach bwb


----------



## funbiker9 (14. April 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ähm letzten Sa sind ungefähr 12 Mädels mit Hardtails den DH 1 runter. Also dürfte das ja mit dem Yeti ja kein ding werden
> 
> Achja ich bin am Sa auch am Start



Frauen sind ja auch die härteren Männer


----------



## Saci (15. April 2011)

aah, also wenn so viele morgen da sind werd ich wohl au nich drum rum kommen ^^ - aber nurn halber tag .. bzw. zweite tageshälfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (15. April 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Waren das so 4x Mädels mit lilanen Trikots?



Die du meinst dürfte die Laura gewesen sein  Auf jeden Fall sind die gut runter geballert


----------



## Saci (15. April 2011)

nne, alura hatte das rote trikot an   - sowas kann ich mir merken


----------



## lowrider89 (15. April 2011)

Ach stimmt ja haste recht^^ Also wer ist denn  nun morgen alles am Start?


----------



## ms06-rider (15. April 2011)

Alter, was geht ihr eig immer Samstags ^^ Ich hab leider Uni morgen  Sonntag bin ich am Start


----------



## Freeloader (15. April 2011)

Hmm. Ich kann auch wieder mein Dirtbike nehmen, das hats die letzten 2 Jahre auch getan 

Bekomme gerade lust aber Bikerx ist noch nicht mal zur hälfte befahrbar oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. April 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja haste recht^^ Also wer ist denn  nun morgen alles am Start?



speschelaisd und ich sind morgen mittag da


----------



## JojoBertel (15. April 2011)

nix mit wildbad bei mir ...morgen -.-  direktmount bohrung für lenker zerlegt -.- mitwoch isses da    naja immerhin mittwoch


----------



## ms06-rider (15. April 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich kann auch wieder mein Dirtbike nehmen, das hats die letzten 2 Jahre auch getan
> 
> Bekomme gerade lust aber Bikerx ist noch nicht mal zur hälfte befahrbar oder?



Jo, zu was anderem als Dh fahren anzurücken wäre verschwendete Zeit


----------



## KA-Biker (15. April 2011)

lowrider:


ich hab da diese Mail bekommen letztens. Gehst du da Morgen hin?

Hey alle zusammen,

hier noch ein paar letzte Updates für alle Beteiligten des Mountainbike-Filmes:

wie ihr vielleicht schon unserer Facebook Seite entnommen habt, treffen wir uns am
Samstag den 16.April um 10:00 Uhr an der Bikestation in Bad-Wildbad!
Wir  hoffen mal, dass das Wetter uns nicht alles durcheinander wirft.....

Wir werden zuerst die Fahraufnahmen machen, anschließend noch die Interviews.
Es werden rund 10 Fahrer sein, also müssen wir uns ranhalten und schauen, dass wir von jedem Aufnahmen haben.

Karten für den Bikepark sind, soweit ihr keine Saisonkarte habt, für uns in der Bikestation hinterlegt worden.

Noch was letztes: Sport-in-Baden TV hat am Dienstag in der Konferenz sich endgültig für die Ausstrahlung entschieden, den genauen Termin sprechen wir noch ab und sagen dann natürlich Bescheid!

Viele Grüße und bis Samstag

Daniel Freytag


----------



## lowrider89 (16. April 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> lowrider:
> 
> 
> ich hab da diese Mail bekommen letztens. Gehst du da Morgen hin?
> ...




Jop genau das isses!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (16. April 2011)

Ich komm erst Nachmittags. Viel Spass beim drehen


----------



## speschelaisd (17. April 2011)

Hab hier noch mal n Recut von Albstadt gemacht...aber die Quali leider beim hochladen so brutal arg, das is echt unvorstellbar.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. April 2011)

@speschelaisd

...hat doch geklappt mit dem Video bearbeiten. Hat es gut funktioniert?

Hier das Video von Wildbad:


----------



## speschelaisd (17. April 2011)

Das hat ohne Probleme geklappt...hab die Clips so anschauen können und ins Berbeitunsprogramm hab ich es auch ohne Probleme hochladen gekonnt.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. April 2011)

Dann kann das dein Programm wohl. Mein Rechner ist ja auch schon 4 Jahre alt...da ist dann wohl schon einiges in der Zeit, technisch gesehen, passiert .

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (17. April 2011)

Werd jetzt mal wieder n bisschen Bauen gehen.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. April 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Werd jetzt mal wieder n bisschen Bauen gehen.



Und haste ein bisschen gebaut?

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (17. April 2011)

Ein bisschen...aber ich bin mehr gefahren und ein wenig 'Stylen' geübt


----------



## funbiker9 (17. April 2011)

Mußt aber gucken, dass du nicht wieder über den Lenker fliegst ...

...hast du am Samstag ein Fußballspiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (17. April 2011)

Ne, am hab eins am Freitag Abend...würde also gehen.

...nur meine BoXXer


----------



## funbiker9 (17. April 2011)

Ach einmal geht schon noch...in Beerfelden ist es ja nicht so holprig...

Wie machst du es jetzt mit der Boxxer?


----------



## speschelaisd (17. April 2011)

Weiß ich ja nicht...ich muss halt morgen mal bei Hibike anrufen, was die meinen.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. April 2011)

Kannst mir ja mal schreiben was die gemeint haben von Hibike, würde mich interessieren.

Man soll ja auch nach 50 Stunden Betrieb, einen großen Service bei der Boxxer machen


----------



## funbiker9 (18. April 2011)

Ist jemand von den werten Herren am Samstag in Beerfelden?


----------



## lowrider89 (18. April 2011)

NÄÄÄ aber am Fr und am Mo  Schaut das ihr am Fr auch kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (18. April 2011)

Freitag geht leider nicht........schade. Dann eben das nächste mal...


----------



## speschelaisd (19. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr davon...ich finds genial.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/04/19/news-gravity-card-2011-mit-drei-neuen-partnern/


----------



## KA-Biker (21. April 2011)

Ab nach BWB...


----------



## funbiker9 (21. April 2011)

Gehst du heute?

Wir sind Samstag in Beerfelden


----------



## lowrider89 (21. April 2011)

Nä Wiba fällt erstmal aus für dieses We  Es wird mir dann doch zu teuer^^


----------



## funbiker9 (21. April 2011)

Ist doch auch nicht viel teurer wie Beerfelden....bin mal gespannt wie Beerfelden so ist.
Endet der Lift direkt bei den Strecken?


----------



## KA-Biker (21. April 2011)

Ich war gerade eben.

Ich weiss jetzt endlich auch, dass Bodenproben entnehmen auf dem DH1 weh tun.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. April 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich war gerade eben.
> 
> Ich weiss jetzt endlich auch, dass Bodenproben entnehmen auf dem DH1 weh tun.



Was hast du denn getrieben, dass du eine Bodenprobe nehmen musstest?


----------



## KA-Biker (21. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn getrieben, dass du eine Bodenprobe nehmen musstest?



Ich hatte es zu sehr laufen lassen ziemlich am Ende vom DH1 natürlich auf der letzten Abfahrt des Tages, wann auch sonst.

Ich war gerade kurz vor der ersten steilen Hühnerleiter auf dem letzten Abschnitt. Da ist doch 10m davor nochmal eine schöne Stufe und dann bin ich ziemlich schnell drüber, dann hab ich zu wenig abgebremst und habe auf der Hühnerleiter mein Vorderrad nicht mehr runter bekommen.
Dann gegen die Holzbande gedozt und dann lag ich auch schon.
Mein Daumen war dann auch noch zwischen Lenker und Holzbande...
Schön, dass ich seit 2 Wochen ohne Handschuhe fahre, weil ich sie nicht mehr finde.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. April 2011)

Oh ja hört sich gut an. Ein *scream*  Moment.
...ist dir was passiert?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (21. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Oh ja hört sich gut an. Ein *scream*  Moment.
> ...ist dir was passiert?
> 
> Gruß



Das Becken macht mir etwas zu schaffen, alles andere ist nur aufgeschürft.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. April 2011)

@KA-Biker

...Becken wieder gut?

So wir sind aus Beerfelden zurück.

Fazit: Ist ganz lustig, wenn man denn endlich mal eine Linie gefunden hat. Hat bei uns knapp 2 Stunden gedauert . Wenn man dann mal eine Linie hat, muß man sich nur noch merken, welche die doubles, tables oder drop's sind ....oder man hat einfach Glück wie ich und kommt mit dem Vorderrad gerade noch über die Kante  ( obwohl ich mir eigentlich sicher war, direkt hinter dem Kicker landen zu können...aber gut  ).

Auf jeden Fall kommt man oft zum fahren....ohne lange warten zu müssen. 20 - 30 Abfahrten, sind locker drin.

War ein lustiger Tag....Currywurst, Pommes und Cola waren auch noch umsonst. Danke speschelaisd


----------



## KA-Biker (24. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @KA-Biker
> 
> ...Becken wieder gut?
> 
> ...



Gib mir noch zwei Tage. Dann spring ich wieder wie ein junges Ding..


----------



## Saci (24. April 2011)

ghet heut wer iwo radfahren?  ich bin morgen dummerweise bei meiner mom und werd somit au nich aufs rad kommen :kotz:


----------



## Saci (24. April 2011)

Is Morgen jemand am SMDH oder dort iwo am radeln - muss um 10 in der alten heimat sein zum ..OSTERBRUNCH.. -.- ^^ - würds rad dann gleich mitnehmen und könnte am frühen mittag oder so bei den wildschweinen sein - jemand interesse?


----------



## funbiker9 (24. April 2011)

Ich werde morgen den ganzen Tag nur essen....und am Dienstag dann mehr Luft in meine Dämpfer drücken, weil ich über Ostern gefühlte 20kg zugenommen habe.

Elendige Christenfeste 

Viel Spaß beim radeln morgen...


----------



## Saci (24. April 2011)

hmm. kay.. muss halt schauen das sich jemand zum radlen findet.. scheiß oster-fresserei, aber echt.. die arme Lyrik im Demo


----------



## JojoBertel (25. April 2011)

Hey nochmal wegen Beerfelden, kommt man da auch irgendwie ohne auto hin? 
...scheint ja eher so der freeridepark zu sein^^ hört sich gut an, wen scheinbar auch gewöhnungsbedürftig (@funbiker9) XD


----------



## Saci (25. April 2011)

also mit der bahn is beerfelden quasi unerreichbar - es gibt dort zwar nen bahnhof, aber der is nochmal geschätze 10 bergige kilometer vom bikepark entfernt - und man fährt au ne ganze weile hin.

und JA - es is eher nen freeridelastiger park - mit technischen eher einfachen-schnellen strecken - aber das machst für mich grad so spaßig - is nich so krasses geballer wie in wildbad ^^ 

einfach mal mitm patrick oder so hinfahrn - ich find es lohnt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (25. April 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> also mit der bahn is beerfelden quasi unerreichbar - es gibt dort zwar nen bahnhof, aber der is nochmal geschätze 10 bergige kilometer vom bikepark entfernt - und man fährt au ne ganze weile hin.
> 
> und JA - es is eher nen freeridelastiger park - mit technischen eher einfachen-schnellen strecken - aber das machst für mich grad so spaßig - is nich so krasses geballer wie in wildbad ^^
> 
> einfach mal mitm patrick oder so hinfahrn - ich find es lohnt sich



@JoJoBertel

...genau so ist es. Mit der Bahn, kannst du das vergessen.

Gruß


----------



## Saci (27. April 2011)

Leute Leute, was isn hier los.. bzw. warum is hier nichts mehr los? 

Am SO is ja 1.Mai - und da geht man ja Standesgemäß Radeln (oder wandern - aber wer mag das schon  )  und nu wollt ich ma in die Runde fragen ob wer am WE, vor allem SO, in nen Bikepark pilgert - wär doch fesh, wenn ma mal alle unter einen Hut -bzw. alle in einen Park- bekommen.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. April 2011)

...aber echt, absolut tote Hose hier.
Die Bikeparksaison hat schon alle geschafft...wird wieder Zeit für Winter .

Also Bikepark ist das Wochenende bei mir nicht drin...aber evtl. eine Runde Wattkopf.

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (27. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> .
> Also Bikepark ist das Wochenende bei mir nicht drin...aber evtl. eine Runde Wattkopf.
> 
> Gruß




Wenn du shuttelst komme ich.


----------



## Saci (27. April 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Wenn du shuttelst komme ich.



DITO 
- aber ich wär auch nem bikepark gegenüber nich abgeneigt - auch wenn ich für wildbad dann doch noch die gabel wechseln würde(sollte) die jetzige is bissle "schmal" ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (28. April 2011)

Mensch was ist denn hier los,...ihr schwächelt alles jetzt schon..

Wir können uns am Samstag alle bei mir treffen. Ich nehme die Hochzeit von Willi und Kate auf, die könnten wir uns dann alle zusammen anschauen. So könnten wir zusammen 2,3 Big Packs Taschentücher vernichten und der Tag wäre nicht ungenutzt.
Wie wärs???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (28. April 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Mensch was ist denn hier los,...ihr schwächelt alles jetzt schon..
> 
> Wir können uns am Samstag alle bei mir treffen. Ich nehme die Hochzeit von Willi und Kate auf, die könnten wir uns dann alle zusammen anschauen. So könnten wir zusammen 2,3 Big Packs Taschentücher vernichten und der Tage wäre nicht ungenutzt.
> Wie wärs???



Bin dabei


----------



## Saci (28. April 2011)

Läuft - gibts auch prosecco und Häppchen?


----------



## lowrider89 (29. April 2011)

Tz Ich habe mir morgen extra Frei genommen um mir die Hochzeit live zu anzuschauen


----------



## Saci (29. April 2011)

das schlimme: ich glaub ihm  

allex, was geht bei dir am WE so radtechnisch?


----------



## speschelaisd (29. April 2011)

Sollen wir morgen ein bisschen am SMDH rumgurken?


----------



## Saci (29. April 2011)

joar, doch - wär ne idee ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (29. April 2011)

Wer is dann noch alles dabei?


----------



## speschelaisd (29. April 2011)

Kann man euer Video eigentlich irgendwo anschauen?


----------



## Pead (29. April 2011)

Wann wollt ihr morgen fahren? Könnte am Nachmittag dazu stoßen.


----------



## ms06-rider (29. April 2011)

Boah ey ihr seit sooo schlecht  Is ja schlimm mit euch - morgen Wildbad natürlich - 9.19 Hauptbahnhof is Abfahrt   Und ich werd ma mit funktionierenden Bremsen Wildbad runter fahren - Ich brauch bestimmt 5 Minuten länger als sonst - sind Gustav M's geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (29. April 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Boah ey ihr seit sooo schlecht  Is ja schlimm mit euch - morgen Wildbad natürlich - 9.19 Hauptbahnhof is Abfahrt   Und ich werd ma mit funktionierenden Bremsen Wildbad runter fahren - Ich brauch bestimmt 5 Minuten länger als sonst - sind Gustav M's geworden



Ne Gustav...da mußt du aber das Dosieren üben


----------



## ms06-rider (29. April 2011)

Ich hab se vorher schon getestet ... unter anderem n bissi wheelie gefahren - holy crap muss man da vorsichtig ziehen  Ist auf jeden Fall nix für Grobmotoriker ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (29. April 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Boah ey ihr seit sooo schlecht  Is ja schlimm mit euch - morgen Wildbad natürlich - 9.19 Hauptbahnhof is Abfahrt   Und ich werd ma mit funktionierenden Bremsen Wildbad runter fahren - Ich brauch bestimmt 5 Minuten länger als sonst - sind Gustav M's geworden



Boar ne Gustav dann pass ja auf das du net Kopf über den DH runter machst  Öhm kp was so geht am We der Daniel kommt glei und dann besprochen wo wir hin machen^^ Also wird mal wieder so ne spontane Sache halt


----------



## Saci (30. April 2011)

also von mir aus morgen/heute (wir habn ja schon 1 rum) am SMDh, auch wenn meine motivation zu schieben gleich null ist .. -.-^^


----------



## KA-Biker (30. April 2011)

ich würde vielleicht auch zum smdh kommen gegen 13,14Uhr


----------



## Saci (30. April 2011)

wärs ne idee das man sagt das sich alle um 1400 am Smdh treffen?! .. das sich hier ma was tut ^^


----------



## Saci (3. Mai 2011)

Um den fred hier mal aus der Versenkung zu holen stell ich ne dumme Frage: wo gibts in KA nen (guten) Specialized händler??


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> Um den fred hier mal aus der Versenkung zu holen stell ich ne dumme Frage: wo gibts in KA nen (guten) Specialized händler??



In KA kann ich dir keinen nennen. In Pforzheim, Bikesport Höhn der ist Vertragshändler und scheint zu wissen was er tut.

Oder Mr. Bike ist halt aber kein Specialized Vertragshändler...aber sind technisch wirklich top.

Gruß


----------



## Saci (3. Mai 2011)

Cycle Sport is ja au speci händler ... ich brauch ja nurn bissl erahmenzubehörteile - also mehr als nen händlerkatalog müssen se ned haben .. aber da is kaka mit hinkommen - ohne auto -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (3. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> Cycle Sport is ja au speci händler ... ich brauch ja nurn bissl erahmenzubehörteile - also mehr als nen händlerkatalog müssen se ned haben .. aber da is kaka mit hinkommen - ohne auto -.-



...wenn du nur Teile brauchst, paßt das mit Cycle Sport schon...ansonsten was die Werkstatt angeht, kann ich den Laden nicht sehr empfehlen.

...den habe ich gerade gefunden in Karlsruhe, war allerdings noch nie dort:


MK - Bikes 
Bahnhofstr. 9 , Karlsruhe, 76137 DE


----------



## Saci (4. Mai 2011)

HA  is ja geil - der is ganze 500meter von mir entfernt ^^ - denk da werdsch morgen ma vorbeilatschen - danke für den tip  

is wer am SA au in lac blanc? ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (4. Mai 2011)

Ja ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH


----------



## Saci (4. Mai 2011)

wie? du dort? hää? du fährst rad? und wie kommst denn hin?  mit wem gehste? ich bin verwirrt ..


----------



## lowrider89 (4. Mai 2011)

Ja ich fahr mit mein Bruder, eig haben wir sowas von keinen Bock darauf aber unsere Sponsoren bestehen darauf


----------



## Saci (4. Mai 2011)

voll fääääääääääääääd - mein helikopter-shuttel-pilot-sponsoren-chef is leider krank geworden und der Sam hill hat auch keine zeit mich zu shutteln - deshalb wollt ich fragen obs bei euch nochn plätzchen frei hat?! ^^ 


xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (4. Mai 2011)

Das war sooo klar das Samy net mit kommt so ne Pussy man -_- Na klar haben wir noch ein Platz frei


----------



## Saci (4. Mai 2011)

Läuft  ^^  -hoff meine boxxer is bis dahin auch wieder Fresh & Funky ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr noch nen Platz? *liebguck*  Wie Sponsoren? Wer sponsort den solche Pfeifen?  Thema Boxxer wieder Fresh  Funky - hast du s machen lassen oder willst du s selber machen? Fall s letzters - kannst mri ma zeigen wie des geht? Ich soltle des dringend ma lernen ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (4. Mai 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch nen Platz? *liebguck*  Wie Sponsoren? Wer sponsort den solche Pfeifen?  Thema Boxxer wieder Fresh  Funky - hast du s machen lassen oder willst du s selber machen? Fall s letzters - kannst mri ma zeigen wie des geht? Ich soltle des dringend ma lernen ^^



  Hallo wir sind doch hammer kranken racesäue ich weis garnet was du hast  Ne leider ist das Auto schon voll tut mir leid


----------



## Saci (5. Mai 2011)

@ flo - ja - ich habs selbst gemacht - is bei rockshox echt mal kein problem -w enn meine räder fertig snd und platz im keller is kannst ma zum service herkommen.


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Mai 2011)

...ich geh am Wochenende nach Lac SauvagesMauvaise...

Wird sicher auch sehr geil....kommt jemand von hier auch?


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Mai 2011)

Wo und was is denn das?


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Mai 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wo und was is denn das?



Sauvages/Mauvaise
WILD    /       BAD


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Mai 2011)

Ach da hab ich schon mal davon gehört...will ich dieses Jahr auch unbedingt mal hin

Ne, ich kann sowieso nicht...mein Demo is noch ein Wochenende weg


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Mai 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ach da hab ich schon mal davon gehört...will ich dieses Jahr auch unbedingt mal hin



Hatte ich mir auch vorgenommen, doch der weite Weg hat mich immer zurückgeschreckt.
Dieses WE werde ich es in Angriff nehmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (6. Mai 2011)

Jemand Lust zu biken? Ich würd ma nach Durlach raus fahren (in der Hoffnung der Spot lebt noch ^^) und dann vermutlich noch n bissi an Wattkopp raus fahren ...Also los - schwingt euch auf die Räder - ich hab kein Bock alleine zu fahren


----------



## Pead (6. Mai 2011)

Ich könnte mit auf den Turmberg!


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Mai 2011)

Ok, werd dann also ca in n bissi mehr als ner Stunde oben sein ... 
Ps: Du hast ne Pm


----------



## KA-Biker (6. Mai 2011)

Kommst du morgen MS..?

Nach letztem Mal weisst du ja jetzt wer ich bin.


----------



## Saci (7. Mai 2011)

und dann fragst du noch ob er kommt - jetz wo er dich kennt ;D


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> und dann fragst du noch ob er kommt - jetz wo er dich kennt ;D



hm..?


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Mai 2011)

...der war fieß Saci .

@KA-Biker

...war es voll in Wiba?


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Mai 2011)

*


----------



## Saci (7. Mai 2011)

ich weiß - aber er hat soo gut gepasst  ... sorry KA-Boy^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (7. Mai 2011)

...das muß bei euch zwei echte Liebe sein


----------



## Saci (7. Mai 2011)

Liebe ? zu nem VERSÄNDER-Rad-Fahrer??? junge - wo lebst du


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> Liebe ? zu nem VERSÄNDER-Rad-Fahrer??? junge - wo lebst du



Stimmt ja, er fährt ein Canyon...er gehört echt bestraft dafür 










......


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Heute mal zur Abwechslung ab dem Gangbang komplett ohne Luft gefahren.Deemax hält. Geht gut..
Und an der Kefü ist was abgefallen.., keine Ahnung ob die noch so retten ist.!? Vielleicht bin ich aber auch am Stein hängen geblieben.

Wo war Heute der Pfinztaler-Pussy-Trupp?


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> Liebe ? zu nem VERSÄNDER-Rad-Fahrer??? junge - wo lebst du



Hast du dein Rad nicht im Internet gekauft du Schwätzer?


----------



## Saci (7. Mai 2011)

ne - im Bikemarkt - VON PRIVAT   :*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich war Motorrad fahren....und speschelaisd's Demo ist noch in Reparatur.

Nächstes Wochenende !muß! ich aber wieder nach Wiba oder in einen anderen Park...


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ne - im Bikemarkt - VON PRIVAT   :*



das ist übers internet.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Mai 2011)

Saci  vs.  KA- Biker


----------



## speschelaisd (7. Mai 2011)

Wo hast du denn die ganzen Smileys her?


----------



## Saci (7. Mai 2011)

geiler scheiß! - ja, übers internet, von privat  und es war richtig und gut so ^^ steht ja DämÖ drauf


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Mai 2011)

@speschelaisd

Ich hab da gerade so ne Smilie Seite gefunden...zu geil die dinger....


----------



## Saci (7. Mai 2011)

was geht nächstes WE so parktechnisch? bin geil auf radfahren  auch wenn morgen beerfelden ledier flach fällt -.-


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> was geht nächstes WE so parktechnisch? bin geil auf radfahren  auch wenn morgen beerfelden ledier flach fällt -.-



Bei mir ist Wildbad geplant...


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist Wildbad geplant...


"i-like-button"


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Mai 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> "i-like-button"



Was, du magst Druckknöpfe? Wie jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich hab gerade dirty sanchez -der Film- angeschaut. Dagegen ist Jack Ass absolut harmlos...

Prädikat meiner seits: empfehlenswert ( wenn man einen guten Magen hat )


----------



## Saci (8. Mai 2011)

alos ich hab schon eniges von gehört.. und iwie kein interesse mehr den film zu sehn ^^

is morgen jemand in beerfelden? also wenn da sn übertrieben geiles Demo mit ner zickigen boxxer rumfährt - is mein! - aber ich bin ned der fahrer  

Wildbad`nächstes WE? - ich weiß ja ned - lac Blanc is iwie doch ne gute nummer besser


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> alos ich hab schon eniges von gehört.. und iwie kein interesse mehr den film zu sehn ^^
> 
> is morgen jemand in beerfelden? also wenn da sn übertrieben geiles Demo mit ner zickigen boxxer rumfährt - is mein! - aber ich bin ned der fahrer
> 
> Wildbad`nächstes WE? - ich weiß ja ned - lac Blanc is iwie doch ne gute nummer besser



Na ja, ist schon ein bisschen bescheuert was die Jungs in dem Film treiben...aber hey ich hab trotzdem gelacht 

Übernachtet ihr dort, wenn ihr nach Lac Blanc fahrt?


----------



## ms06-rider (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn mich jemand mitnimmt bin ich gern für Lac zu haben  Auch gern mit übrenachten  Ansonsten werd ich wie immer in Wiba sein. Wurde endlich wieder besser gestern ^^ Noch n bissi üben und ich fahr wieder das Tempo von am Anfang des Jahres


----------



## Saci (10. Mai 2011)

also ich hätte (evtl.) ne mitfahrgelegenheit für lac Blanc am SA - also wenn von euch jemand geht könnte man sich dort treffen ?!


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Mai 2011)

@speschelaisd

...wie geht's deinem Demo. Ist es fit für Wildbad am Wochenende?

Gruß


----------



## lowrider89 (10. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @speschelaisd
> 
> ...wie geht's deinem Demo. Ist es fit für Wildbad am Wochenende?
> 
> Gruß



Wann am We geht ihr nach Wiba?


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @speschelaisd
> 
> ...wie geht's deinem Demo. Ist es fit für Wildbad am Wochenende?
> 
> Gruß



Hab noch gar nix davon gehört...sollte aber klappen.


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Mai 2011)

@lowrider

...Samstag mittag ist mal angedacht. Kommst du auch?

@spechelaisd

...na dann ist ja top. Haste endlich dein heiß geliebtes Demo wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (10. Mai 2011)

Ja genau...du weißt ja


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Mai 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ja genau...du weißt ja



eben


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> eben



Ich komm auch, wenn die Kefü funzt.


----------



## lowrider89 (11. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @lowrider
> 
> ...Samstag mittag ist mal angedacht. Kommst du auch?
> 
> ...



Also wenn das Wetter mit macht dann komm ich auch Für den Nachmittag. Würde zwar lieber nach Lace  geht aber nicht wegen der Nachtschicht ^^


----------



## Saci (11. Mai 2011)

alex - wießt ja - NIMM MICH MIT!! ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (11. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> alex - wießt ja - NIMM MICH MIT!! ^^



Hä ich denke du gehst auch mit nach Lace?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (11. Mai 2011)

nee, nur wenn sich noch jemand findet.. ich geh doch ned mit den 2 chaoten allein 
- dann lieber mit dir und den andern chillern nach wildbad


----------



## ms06-rider (11. Mai 2011)

Allerdings ginge ich auch mit nach Lacces wenn sich n Fahrer findet  Ansonsten wie immer Wiba ^^


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub ich hab ein richtig großes Problem.
Gestern wollte ich die Achse von meiner 36 Van öffnen und dann ists passiert:
Die Gabel ist schon etwas älter und beim Aufdrehen ist dann das Metall weggebröselt(siehe Anhang). Jetzt dreht der Imbus durch und ich bekomm die Achse nicht auf 

Jemand eine Idee was man da machen kann?


----------



## Saci (11. Mai 2011)

@ Flo - gut heimgekommen?  - bzw. hats die gabel überlebt? wie fühlt se sich an? ^^ 

evtl. geh ich am Sa doch nach Lac und evtl. könnt ich iwo nochn platz für dich auftreiben.. ich meld mich mal morgen doer so ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Mai 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab ein richtig großes Problem.
> Gestern wollte ich die Achse von meiner 36 Van öffnen und dann ists passiert:
> Die Gabel ist schon etwas älter und beim Aufdrehen ist dann das Metall weggebröselt(siehe Anhang). Jetzt dreht der Imbus durch und ich bekomm die Achse nicht auf
> 
> Jemand eine Idee was man da machen kann?



...ja doch das hast gut hinbekommen. Wenn gar nichts mehr geht, kannst du einen Schlitz ins Metall fräsen und mit einem Schraubendreher kontern. Danach solltest du dir dann aber doch eine neue Achse besorgen.


----------



## KA-Biker (11. Mai 2011)

Oder nimm den Imbus wenn du ihn nicht mehr brauchst, kleb ihn rein, lass es aushärten und dreh dann.


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Mai 2011)

Ok danke für die Tipps. 
Ich glaub ich versuchs erstmal mit dem Kleben, fräsen geht danach auch noch


----------



## KA-Biker (11. Mai 2011)

Aber halt nicht mit sekundenkleber, schon was was für Metall geeignet ist.


----------



## ms06-rider (11. Mai 2011)

Bedenke: Für nen großen Schlitz braucht man nen großen Schraubenzieher  Am besten mim Dremel n bissi reinfräsen - klappt super - hab ich schon öfter gemacht ^^. Für die Idee mit dem Kleber solltest du 2 Komponentenkleber nehmen - am besten 2 Komponentenmetallkleber und beide Flächen anschleifen. Setz das Ding am besten so an wie du nen Schnellspanner hindrehen würdest, dann kannst du s einfach fahren mit dem Inbus dran 

@Saci: Fühlt sich sehr geil an  Dämpfer is auch besser - liegt vielleicht dran, dass er jetzt wieder zu geschraubt is  Hat sich insgesamt echt top angefühlt und lag derbe gut auf der Straße - ich bin zuversichtlich dass ich da gleich ma ne Minute schneller fahr in Wiba  Danke nochma  Auf Lac hätte ich definitiv ma wieder Lust ... Wäre cool wenn das klappen würde  (Wenn das Wetter mitspielt ...)


----------



## lowrider89 (12. Mai 2011)

So wie es aussieht, kann ich am Fr früher heim gehen, oder ich habe am Fr frei  Ich lasse mihc mal über raschen. Hoffe doch stark das ich auch nach Lace kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Freak (12. Mai 2011)

wäre fett. lace steht. saci und ich fahren definitiv.


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Mai 2011)

Wildbad...Samstag.
Heute Abend bin ich am SMDH..




Neues Material eingetroffen


----------



## ms06-rider (12. Mai 2011)

Wollt ihr eig wirklich bei vorrausichtlich schlecht Wetter nach Lac? Mich ziehs iwie dieses We doch eher nach Wiba ... deutlich weniger Regen angekündigt


----------



## lowrider89 (14. Mai 2011)

So Feierabend schönes Wetter.............. Ich bin so blöd und gehe nun doch mit nach Lace


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Mai 2011)

Viel Spaß in Lac Blanc...ich werde, so wie es aussieht, nach Wildbad gehen...
Wer kommt noch?


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Mai 2011)

Ne, muss mein Rad fertig machen.


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Mai 2011)

So bin wieder da...war perfektes Bikeparkwetter


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Mai 2011)

Warscheinlich zu trocken wieder die Strecke.


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Mai 2011)

Das Innenlager(Hollotech2) kann man normalerweise ganz leicht mit der Hand reindrehen bis kurz vor Anschlag. Bei mir gehts leicht nur bis zur Hälfte,....dann muss man schon fast Werkzeug benutzen so schwer ists.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (14. Mai 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Warscheinlich zu trocken wieder die Strecke.



Ja doch schon sehr trocken...ging aber trotzdem recht gut zu fahren. Hat Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Saci (14. Mai 2011)

wie? hier wars trocken?  ne oder... ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (14. Mai 2011)

@funbiker:

Wie lange bist du gefahren...nicht bis 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## speschelaisd (14. Mai 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Das Innenlager(Hollotech2) kann man normalerweise ganz leicht mit der Hand reindrehen bis kurz vor Anschlag. Bei mir gehts leicht nur bis zur Hälfte,....dann muss man schon fast Werkzeug benutzen so schwer ists.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp?



Ich hab bei mir das Gewinde mit Fett eingeschmiert...dann kann man es aber auch nicht bis kurz vor Schluss reindrehn. Wenn es nicht sehr schwer geht würd ich behaupten dass das so ganz normal ist.


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Mai 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> @funbiker:
> 
> Wie lange bist du gefahren...nicht bis 18:00 Uhr?



Ich war von ca. 11:00 Uhr bis 15:45 Uhr in Wildbad. Hab mir ne Tageskarte geholt.
War echt klasse heute vom Wetter her. Leer war es auch ziemlich und mein Demo hat beim shuttlen trotzdem was ab bekommen  ( nur Lackkratzer )


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> wie? hier wars trocken?  ne oder... ^^



...doch doch, hier war es bis ca. 16:30 Uhr trocken. Und in Lac Blanc, Matschschlacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (14. Mai 2011)

Später hat es dann aber wahrscheinlich geregnet...oder?

...also zumindest bei uns in Pforzheim.


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Mai 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Später hat es dann aber wahrscheinlich geregnet...oder?
> 
> ...also zumindest bei uns in Pforzheim.



Ja, ab 16:30 Uhr, da hab ich gerade angefangen mein geliebtes Demo zu putzen....


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ja, ab 16:30 Uhr, da hab ich gerade angefangen mein geliebtes Demo zu putzen....




Vom einen geliebt, vom anderen verhasst.



..


----------



## speschelaisd (14. Mai 2011)

Hehe...sag nix gegen Demo's.

...wir sind zu dritt


----------



## Saci (14. Mai 2011)

druuf uff de veräter!!! ^^ 

wer kommt morgen nach beerfelden???


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Mai 2011)

Morgen ist Grillen angesagt...danach werd ich so voll sein, da kann ich eh nicht mehr radln.


Video von heute mittag:


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Mai 2011)

@KA-Biker

...haste deine Teile montiert bekommen?


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Mai 2011)

Bin noch dabei.

Heute Nacht erstmal mein kleinen Zeh am Bettpfosten gebrochen. Na, super.
Radfahrzwangspause.


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Mai 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Bin noch dabei.
> 
> Heute Nacht erstmal mein kleinen Zeh am Bettpfosten gebrochen. Na, super.
> Radfahrzwangspause.



 wie schafft man denn so was?


----------



## Waldgeist (15. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> wie schafft man denn so was?



wer weiß er mit im Bett war....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (15. Mai 2011)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> wer weiß er mit im Bett war....




nur meine 456154635644 Kuscheltiere. Ich schwöre..


----------



## Saci (17. Mai 2011)

aah - bitter ^^ - heißt das jetzt radpause? 

iwie hab ich lust morgen radeln zu gehn .. is jemand morgen am SMDH?


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Mai 2011)

Ne, mich hat gerade auf einer Waldstraße ein Rennradfahrer überholt, bin deprimiert...dass geht ne Weile bis ich wieder 'normal' biken kann *diesestimmenhörtihrsieauch*

Saci & Co, wo treibt ihr euch nächstes Wochenende rum?


----------



## Saci (17. Mai 2011)

was heißt "normal" biken? hats dich gelatzt?

weiß noch nich ob ichs am WE aufs rad schaffe .. will am SA abend uaf nen konzi.. d.h. SA und So wirds nix mit biken -.- .. was id bei dir/euch geplant?


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Mai 2011)

Gelatzt nicht...eher seelische Schäden. Überleg mal ein RR überholt dich, du versuchst Krampfhaft hinter ihm zu bleiben und hast die ganze Zeit weise rasierte Beine vor dir und einen mit Spanndex verpackten Hintern in den sich gerade ein dünner Carbon Sattel drückt... oh Mann diese Bilder in meinem Kopf 

...bei uns ist noch nichts geplant für's Wochenende.


----------



## lowrider89 (17. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Gelatzt nicht...eher seelische Schäden. Überleg mal ein RR überholt dich, du versuchst Krampfhaft hinter ihm zu bleiben und hast die ganze Zeit weise rasierte Beine vor dir und einen mit Spanndex verpackten Hintern in den sich gerade ein dünner Carbon Sattel drückt... oh Mann diese Bilder in meinem Kopf
> 
> ...bei uns ist noch nichts geplant für's Wochenende.



  Boar da sist ja wiederlich  Mh mal schauen vlt gibt es ja mal dieses We ein Bikefreies We. Aber das glaube ich eher net  So bin ihc vlt wieder in Beerfelden


----------



## Saci (17. Mai 2011)

och.. jetzt hab dich nicht so.. wenn sone presswurst im spandexdarm vor mir herfahren würde wär ich au viel zus ehr damit beschäftigt zwischen lachen und kotzen noch luft zu bekommen um anständig rad zu fahren   ^^ (ich liebe klischees  )


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> aah - bitter ^^ - heißt das jetzt radpause?
> 
> iwie hab ich lust morgen radeln zu gehn .. is jemand morgen am SMDH?




Ja....3 Wochen denke ich wirds schon gehn. Heute kam auch die bestätigung mit Röntgenbild das er durch ist.

Westweg jetzt erstmal zwei Wochen nach hinten verschoben. Leider...-.-


----------



## Saci (18. Mai 2011)

oh, das is bitter..

SOOOO.. grad eben doch noch ne runde gedreht .. probefahrt mitm 4X radl  - war aber iwie ernüchternd, da SMDh mit 80mm und 160er scheibe iwie doch ned soo rockt  

aber mir kam ne Geschäftsidee mit Milionengarantie: Imbisbude am SMDH.. jungejunge, was da wieder los war heute, bald muss man nummern ziehen ^^ -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (18. Mai 2011)

...stehen die kleinen Kicker und der kleine Shore Sprung noch am Smdh?

...also ich würde da ne Wurst essen, wenn da ne Imbissbude wäre


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Mai 2011)

Ja ist ja klar das da viel los ist. Weil ich da ja net war


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...stehen die kleinen Kicker und der kleine Shore Sprung noch am Smdh?
> 
> ...also ich würde da ne Wurst essen, wenn da ne Imbissbude wäre



Letzte Woche war noch alles beim altern.


----------



## Saci (18. Mai 2011)

jo, steht noch soweit alles ..


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Mai 2011)

@Saci:

Was für n 4Xer hast du?


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Mai 2011)

Sein ehemaliges SX Trail hat der zum SX umgebaut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (18. Mai 2011)

Hat das dann aber nicht so um die 120mm?


----------



## Saci (18. Mai 2011)

also hinten hats 115mm (190er dämpfer) - aber der is kaputt - d.h. keine wirkliche dämpfung - und vorne is ne REBA drin .. eiegntlich auf 120 getravelt.. aber iwie nutzt die nur genau 80mm  -.- also wars vom fahrwerk her ned so prickelnd^^


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Mai 2011)

Sieht ja rein optisch nicht schlecht aus...aber jetzt hast du ja gar keinen Freerider mehr.


----------



## Saci (18. Mai 2011)

ne, nur Dämö und SX (ohne trail) .. bin ja eh nie mit dem gefahren .. also mit dem SX trail


----------



## Waldgeist (18. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> aber mir kam ne Geschäftsidee mit Milionengarantie: Imbisbude am SMDH.. jungejunge, was da wieder los war heute, bald muss man nummern ziehen ^^ -.-



Imbissbude gibts keine, dafür am 1. Mai ein Festzelt beim Waldfest des Schwarzwaldvereins Wettersbach. Da gibt es dann Steaks, Bratwurst und Eintopf. Tannenzäpfle u.a. Getränke. 

Das mit der Bude wird wohl nicht gehen, da dor alles unter Landschaftsschutzgebiet läuft.

Bei Frischlingsbraten aus dem Gehege hat wohl der Förster was dagegen.


Gruß Waldgeist


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Mai 2011)

@Waldgeist

...dass mit der Imbissbude war wohl eher als Scherz gemeint


----------



## Saci (19. Mai 2011)

scherz? das war min voller ernst .. immerhin gehts um MILLIONEN!! wenn nicht sogar Milliarden! - allein wenn man noch schläuche zwischen bier und würstchen verkaufen würd.. Goldgrube!  

wer geht denn jetzt am WE wohin radfahren? .. wer evtl. doch zeit haben, wobei das wetter ja allgemein ziemlich durchwachsen werden soll


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> scherz? das war min voller ernst .. immerhin gehts um MILLIONEN!! wenn nicht sogar Milliarden! - allein wenn man noch schläuche zwischen bier und würstchen verkaufen würd.. Goldgrube!
> 
> wer geht denn jetzt am WE wohin radfahren? .. wer evtl. doch zeit haben, wobei das wetter ja allgemein ziemlich durchwachsen werden soll



Oh, na dann bist du ja bald im big business Bereich angelangt

Bin mir immer noch nicht schlüssig, was ich am Wochenende Biketechnisch gesehen vor habe...wird wohl was ganz spontanes.


----------



## Saci (20. Mai 2011)

morgen (vor-)mittag jemand lust ne runde zu drehen? hab. evtl. nur bis nachmittags zeit..


----------



## lowrider89 (20. Mai 2011)

Hätte jemand Lust am SO mit nach Beerfelden zufahren hätte sogar noch einen Platz frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (20. Mai 2011)

Hätte jemand Lust morgen meine Hecken zu schneiden? Dann könnte ich nach Wildbad


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Zehentransplantation? Dann könnte ich nach Wildbad


----------



## Saci (21. Mai 2011)

hat jemand lust mir frühstück zu machen? Dann könnte ich im bett liegen bleiben  wildbad..


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> hat jemand lust mir frühstück zu machen? Dann könnte ich im bett liegen bleiben  wildbad..



...Frühstück ans Bett, du hast doch ne Freundin 


So, die dämlichen Hecken wären geschnitten


----------



## Saci (21. Mai 2011)

heute jenamdn am wattkopf oder so? .. willn bissle mein demo fahren bevors ersma ned fahrbereit sein wird..


----------



## Saci (22. Mai 2011)

soo, ich werd jetzt allein ne runde aufn smdh gehn .. evtl. noch aufn andern trail gehn.. würd misch freuen wenn sich jemand anschließt.. bei meiner heutigen verfassung sollte ich um 4 oben sein  -.-


----------



## w3rd (22. Mai 2011)

wo kommsten her?


----------



## Saci (22. Mai 2011)

KA .. innenstadt


----------



## w3rd (22. Mai 2011)

ok mist bin grad in karlsdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (22. Mai 2011)

War wer in Wildbad?


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Mai 2011)

In 1,5 stunden oben? Du? Fährste mim Auto?  Will auch fahren, muss aber auf ne Klausur lernen, allen möglichen Kack für die Uni tun und mein Dämpfer ist tot


----------



## Saci (22. Mai 2011)

ne, nich mitm auto - hab doch keins -.-  bin mit der bahn gefahren - zumindest bis rüppurr  .. den rest hab ich dann geschoben


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Mai 2011)

@KA-Biker

....wie geht's dem kleinen Zeh?

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @KA-Biker
> 
> ....wie geht's dem kleinen Zeh?
> 
> Gruß



Schmerzen auf ner Skala von 0-10 wo 10 das schlimmste ist.
Vielleicht ne 0,5.

Aber es muss eben alles vernünftig verwachsen. Wenn ich jetzt voll angreif, heilt der Bruch ewig nicht. Jetzt mach ich einfach drei Wochen Pause und dann sollte wieder alles in bester Ordnung sein und ich kann wieder voll durchstarten.

Schrecklich, ohne radfahren.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Mai 2011)

... dann ist ja halb so schlimm. Reicht es bis zum IXS in Wildbad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (22. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ... dann ist ja halb so schlimm. Reicht es bis zum IXS in Wildbad?



Logo. Am 4.06 will ich eigentlich schonwieder in BWB sein


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Mai 2011)

Ist dein Dämpfer 222mm? Dann würde ich mich nämlich bereit erklären deinen Dämpfer zu lagern, sodass du net auf dumme Ideen kommst  Nur weil ich so nett und hilfsbereit bin versteht sich


----------



## lowrider89 (23. Mai 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ist dein Dämpfer 222mm? Dann würde ich mich nämlich bereit erklären deinen Dämpfer zu lagern, sodass du net auf dumme Ideen kommst  Nur weil ich so nett und hilfsbereit bin versteht sich



Schau mal auf CRC da ist grade Dämpferausverkauf


----------



## Saci (23. Mai 2011)

jap, gibts lecker Manitou Revox fÃ¼r 85â¬ - hab mir au ersma nen evolve geschnappt .. hehe

is jemand diese woche an ner ganz chilligen feierabendrunde interessiert? ich hab aber nur das 4X rad  - aber iwie wird ma damit aun SMDH runterkommen


----------



## The_Freak (23. Mai 2011)

@saci  mi und donnerstag sollte ich zeit haben. können uns ja auch mal an "den graben" wagen


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Mai 2011)

Hi
es gibt neues von meine Vorderrad allerdings nichts gutes -.-
Ich hab eine Schraube reingedreht und die mit Metallklber verklebt und vorher angeraut. Hat aber nichts gebracht.

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man aufbohren lassen kann? Ich bräuchte eine Maschine mit großem Stativ (26" Laufrad), mein Stativ ist zu klein.

Edit:
Um es zu verdeutlichen und Missverständnisse vorzubeugen.
Sowas hier:






Wenn man den Bohrer als Mittelpunkt sieht 33cm Radius sind nötig.


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Mai 2011)

Ihr Schweine ^^ Der dumme Revox is ausverkauft in der richtigen Einbaulänge und ich hab wieder ne neue Idee was ich brauchen könnte - bzw haufenweise - und leider net das nötige Kleingeld 


@Overkill: Was genau willst du rausbohren?


----------



## Saci (23. Mai 2011)

@ Grag - LÄUFT! - meld dich mal die tage, bin wie imme ab 4 daheim! - und der graben wird kuschlig ausgebaut!   

@ overkill - ich könnts mitnehmen ins geschäft, wir sollten dort alles haben was man dazu braucht^^ - auch wenn ich grad ned ganz genau weiß was ich tun sollte


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ist doch das Gewinde? indas man den Imbus steckt zu aufdrehen kaputt, sodass man die Achse nicht rausbekommt.
Das Gewinde indas man die Achse reindreht ist nur ca 3cm lang. Wenn man das aufbohrt müsste ich die Achse doch rausbekommen oder?

Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## jatschek (24. Mai 2011)

Sicher das das Gewinde kaputt ist? Du hast doch den Inbuseinsatz rund gedreht.

Versuch 1: Linksausdreher besorgen, ansetzen, alles schön warm machen und rausdrehen

Versuch 2: Zwei neue Bohrungen in den Schraubenkopf anbringen, Zapfenschlüssel ansetzen, warm machen und rausdrehen

@MS Rider: Welche Dämpferlänge brauchst du denn? Hätte nen Marzocchi Roco R in 241mm günstig abzugeben. Zweimal gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (24. Mai 2011)

Ja inbuseinsatz meine ich. Mir ist das wort nicht eingefallen


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Mai 2011)

Um das mal zu verstehen: Du hast in das sechseckige Loch für den Innensechskantschlüssel eine Schraube rein geschraubt und die mit Metallkleber verklebt um dann die Achse rausmachen zu können?  Mach am besten ma n Foto  
Falls ja wo genau ist das Problem? Und vorallem was genau willst du rausbohren? Die komplette Achse oder nur die Schraube? Wenn du die gesamte Achse rausbohren willst - da brauchst du ja nen 19 Bohrer oder so oO? Woher willste denn sowas bekommen? Und du musst dann noch genau im 90 grad Winkel bohren sonst ist dein Gewinde danach im Arsch. Falls es nur die Schraube is. Falls du nur die Schraube rausbohren willst ok - in dem Fall ist aber der Inbuseinsatz eh kaputt. Von daher bohr einfach (halt net zuuu schräg) ^^ Und dann mach n Schnitt zum mit nem fetten Schraubnzieher aufdrehn. Oder lass das Rausbohren weg und mach nur den Schnitt. Oder bohrs raus, kauf dir nen Inbus, von der größe am besten so, dass du ihn genau mit Gewalt ins Loch bekommst, hau dann den Metallkleber rein und du hast halt nen Inbus dran zum Achse öffnen in Zukunft 
Wie dem auch sei - bohr auf jeden Fall net an der Nähe des Gewindes der Gabel rum, wenn da was schief geht ist dein Casting im Arsch...

@Jatschek: ^^ Jo thx, aber ich brauch 222mm ... Außerdem muss ich jetzt ersma YT nochma anhaun ....


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Mai 2011)

Hi
Ich hab gedacht ihr habt meine älteren Post noch im Kopf, scheint ja nicht so zu sein 
Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Das sechseckige Lock für den Imbus ist beim Aufdrehen kaputt gegangen und ist jetzt rund. Genau in das Loch hab ich eine Schraube reingedreht und verleihmt. Das hat aber nichts gebracht, da beim Aufdrehen nur die Schraube rausgegangen ist. 

Meine Idee ist es von der anderen Seite der Achse (die offen ist) die Achse wegzubohren,da das Gewinde der Achse selbst keine 3cm lang ist dürfte das doch kein so großer Akt sein oder?






Außer jemand von euch hat eine andere Idee wie ich das ganze Gebilde aufbekomme.


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Mai 2011)

Ok, du möchtest also das Gewinde der Achse rausbohren? Halte ich trotzdem für schwierig und ätzend.... Hast du überhaupt nen Metallbohrer in der Größe? Ich würde an deiner Stelle immernoch nen richtig fetten Schlitz in die "Schraube", also die große Befestigungschraube der Achse, rein sägen - mit nem Dremel oder so. so über fast die ganze Breite der Schraube, 3mm tief oder so, 1mm breit. Dann nen richtig fetten Schraubenzieher ansezten und raus drehen. Die ganz großen haben noch n Sechskantprofil, sodass man Gabelschlüssel zum Hebeln ansetzen kann. Damit bekommt man das Ding sicherlich auf. Alternative wäre einen in etwa in das Loch passenden Inbus zu besorgen - lieber n bissi zu groß. Den dann soweit zurecht schleifen, dass er mit Gewalt rein geht. Diesen dann noch mit 2 Komponenten-Metallkleber verleimen und aushärten lassen. Das sollte dann eigentlich auch heben und du kannst einfach die Schraube weiterverwenden, da du ja nun mit dem Inbus schrauben kannst. Meine beiden Ideen klar? Dremel und Schraubenzieher um die erste Variante könnte ich dir leihen falls es daran scheitern sollte....


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Mai 2011)

Hi
ja sind klar, ich versuch mal mit der Dremel mein Glück.

Edit:

MS06 Rider du bist ein Genie - es hat geklappt *Happy*


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Mai 2011)

Ist jemand am Samstag in Wildbad?


----------



## Saci (24. Mai 2011)

ich würd gerne mal wieder - denk aber nich das mein LR bis SA da is, bzw. frühestens am SA kommt.. was die ganze sache ziemlich unsicher macht.  .. außer der neue dämpfer passt gut ins SX - dann könnte man nen halben tag aufm neuen biker X vertoben


----------



## Pead (24. Mai 2011)

Kann mir einer von euch am Mi oder Do die Alternative zum SMDH zeigen? So langsam wird der ein bisschen langweilig...


----------



## Saci (24. Mai 2011)

panorama-weg kennste schon?! - auch bekannt als "zick-zack weg" - geht runter nach ettlingen - überm tunnel. 

auch schöner, steiniger und kurviger trail - aber sehr viel wanderer/spaziergänger unterwegs, muss man bissle die zeiten beachten wann man dort fährt, ansonsten absolut zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (24. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ich würd gerne mal wieder - denk aber nich das mein LR bis SA da is, bzw. frühestens am SA kommt.. was die ganze sache ziemlich unsicher macht.  .. außer der neue dämpfer passt gut ins SX - dann könnte man nen halben tag aufm neuen biker X vertoben



Haste deinen alten LR kaputt gemacht?


----------



## Saci (24. Mai 2011)

joar, war ja eh des Todes geweiht - und wollt vorm Urlaub nochn neues haben.. jetzt muss ich halt aufn Paket von "SPEER-Laufräder" warten


----------



## Pead (24. Mai 2011)

Den Panoramaweg kenne ich schon. 
Der hier ist mir noch unbekannt:


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> joar, war ja eh des Todes geweiht - und wollt vorm Urlaub nochn neues haben.. jetzt muss ich halt aufn Paket von "SPEER-Laufräder" warten



ja die Warterei auf Pakete ...hoffe dass mein Lenker diese Woche auch noch kommt...5 Wochen dauert es schon 

...welchen LR hast du dir da bestellt?


----------



## Saci (24. Mai 2011)

hehe, das is nen trail an dem wir die tage mal weiterbuddeln wollen, aber da ich nicht der erbauer und "entdecker" bin halt ich mich da mal bedeckt mit leute einladen (sry..) ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Mai 2011)

@Pead

...komm doch nach Wildbad, dann mußt du schon keine Trails suchen , dazu ist im Herbst und Winter genug Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (24. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ja die Warterei auf Pakete ...hoffe dass mein Lenker diese Woche auch noch kommt...5 Wochen dauert es schon
> 
> ...welchen LR hast du dir da bestellt?



Hab mir meine Hope Nabe wieder mit ner EX 721 einspeichen lassen - diemsal auch DEMO-gerecht - und ned hingepfuscht ^^ (hoffentlich) 

hinzu kommt noch en neue bremse (code R 2011) fürs Demo ud nen Neuer Dämpfer (evolve - der wahrsch. garnich passt -.-) fürs SX ^^ 

sollte alles die woche noch kommen (außer viell. LR  )


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> Hab mir meine Hope Nabe wieder mit ner EX 721 einspeichen lassen - diemsal auch DEMO-gerecht - und ned hingepfuscht ^^ (hoffentlich)
> 
> hinzu kommt noch en neue bremse (code R 2011) fürs Demo ud nen Neuer Dämpfer (evolve - der wahrsch. garnich passt -.-) fürs SX ^^
> 
> sollte alles die woche noch kommen (außer viell. LR  )



...ist ja fast wie Weihnachten


----------



## Pead (24. Mai 2011)

Wildbad steht leider erst wieder mit der bestellten, harten Gabelfeder an. Ich bin leider "etwas" zu schwer für die Blaue.


----------



## Saci (24. Mai 2011)

.. nur ohne schnee  

jap- und dann gehts nächsten mittwoch für 9-10 tage mitm Ossi/alex/lowrider den ruhrpott (winterberg/willingen/müllhalden/trails/düsseldorfer-nachtleben) unsicher machen


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> .. nur ohne schnee
> 
> jap- und dann gehts nächsten mittwoch für 9-10 tage mitm Ossi/alex/lowrider den ruhrpott (winterberg/willingen/müllhalden/trails/düsseldorfer-nachtleben) unsicher machen



...das ist geil und ich muß arbeiten


----------



## Saci (24. Mai 2011)

tja.. aber denk dran: arbeit macht..ähm.. doof?, dick?, dumm?.. iwas gabs doch da ^^


----------



## jatschek (24. Mai 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ich würd gerne mal wieder - denk aber nich das mein LR bis SA da is, bzw. frühestens am SA kommt.. was die ganze sache ziemlich unsicher macht.  .. außer der neue dämpfer passt gut ins SX - dann könnte man nen halben tag aufm neuen biker X vertoben



Na dann plan schon mal um. Der Evolver passt out of the Box garnicht. Musst das Zugstufendämpferauge aufbohren und wahrscheinlich auch in der Breite etwas abfräsen. Vorne brauchst auch nen anders Buchsenmaß (Fox passt nicht). Ventil muss auch umgebaut werden. Das Originale passt gar nicht und würde am Rahmen anschlagen bzw. beim Federn abreißen. Aber hatten wir das Thema nicht schonmal?





Samstag gehts nach Lac, was geht mit euch? Ich nehm wahrscheinlich die Janina mit, werd sie die Nuts und das Roadgap runterhetzen.


----------



## Saci (24. Mai 2011)

WAAS? SA LACE?? -.- hoffe mein LR kommt am FR, dann mag ich mit!!! aber glaubs fast ned - wegen Evolve.. joar, mal schauen ^^ - am rahmen/dämpfer usw. rumbasteln bin ich ja schmerzbefreit  - das angebot war so gut, da musst ich zuschlagen 

wär halt top wenn der am DO kommt, FR is der schef end da , da könnt ich im geschäft in ruhe drehen/fräsen/feilen, was auch immer nötig seinen wird ^^


----------



## jatschek (24. Mai 2011)

Am Evolver der damals beim Rahmen dabei war, wurde auf jeden Fall einiges umgebaut. Allein vom 12mm Gleitlagermaß passt der Evolver schonmal nicht rein. Und das original Ventil steht ordentlich raus, da müsstest du nen kompletten Schlitz in den Rahmen fräsen. Dürfte etwas instabil werden. 

Aber wenn du am Freitag etwas Zeit finden solltest, ich könnt nen Klemmblock für Dämpfer gebrauchen, um die Kolbenstange sauber im Schraubstock einzuspannen fürs lösen des Shimstacks und Dämpferauges. Meinst sowas kriegst hin? Bräuchts für Kolbenstangen mit 14mm, 12.7mm und 12mm

Nicht nur du hast bei CRC zugeschlagen. Hab mir direkt mal nen Ersatz 6way fürs Norco bestellt. Find den 6way schöner wie den Revox, intern sind sie ja gleich. Wird aber eh umgebaut, durch die zwei Dämpfer kann ich dann verschiedene Shimsetups testen. 

Und wer braucht schon 2 Revox?


----------



## Saci (24. Mai 2011)

naja, wir werden sehn wie viel zu machen is, wenns zu krass is, wird er halt GEWINNBRINGEND verkauft udn davon der Service für den Fox finanziert^^

2 revox sind besser als einer  - aber bei den preisen war sogar ich kurz davor, dann is mir eingefallen das ja noch 2 222er DHX im im keller liegen .. und 3 ersatzdämpfer braucht wohl wirklich kein mensch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (24. Mai 2011)

Ach was, mach nicht den gleichen Fehler wie ich. Bau ihn um und teste ihn. Der Evolver soll wirklich gut gehen und ist um einiges leichter wie nen Vivid Air, schöner sowieso.

Soviel ist nicht zu machen, wenn man wie du Zugang zu entsprechenden Maschinen hat ist es kein Problem. Wird in deinem Fall nur knapp, das bis Wochenende fertig zu kriegen. 
Das abgewinkelte Ventil gibts zu kaufen, das hättest am besten gleich mit dazu bestellen müssen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,

was ist denn der CRC, wenn ich fragen darf ?

Danke  und Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage ans Volk.

In Wildbad meinte jemand zu mir, dass der obere Teil meiner Gabelkrone nicht so geschickt montiert sei, da sie direkt mit dem Standrohr bündig abschließt.

Er sagte mir, dass über der oberen Klemmung noch 1-2cm Standrohr rausschauen muss.


Was meint ihr dazu???


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (25. Mai 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> was ist denn der CRC, wenn ich fragen darf ?
> 
> ...



www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage ans Volk.
> 
> In Wildbad meinte jemand zu mir, dass der obere Teil meiner Gabelkrone nicht so geschickt montiert sei, da sie direkt mit dem Standrohr bündig abschließt.
> 
> ...



Dazu steht sicher was im Handbuch der Gabel. Ich halts allerdings für Unsinn.


----------



## ms06-rider (25. Mai 2011)

Saci du Arsch ^^ Warum haste den Revox net bestellt? Ich wollte aber als ich geschaut hab war er asuverkauft 
@KA-Biker: Ich glaub im normalfall sind es 1-2 mm was es rausstehen soll net cm. Wenn du sicher gehn willst schau ins Handbuch der Gabel


----------



## Saci (25. Mai 2011)

@ Flo - HAHA!!!  ma schaun.. wies in der 190er länge is, da kanns schon wieder ganz anders aussehn so platztechnisch am pgiigy usw. .. wie will see - er liegt grad beim nachbarn, aber dort is niemand daheim -.- ... AAABER die Codes sidn da  <3 ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Mai 2011)

...sind von Wildbad wieder zurück. Top Wetter, wenig los...und wo seit ihr gewesen?

Gruß


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Mai 2011)

Heute war Beerfelden angesagt und morgen gehts nach Lace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (28. Mai 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Heute war Beerfelden angesagt und morgen gehts nach Lace




Du musst ja Geld verdienen..


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Mai 2011)

PF ja mache ich auch  xD


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Mai 2011)

@ KA-Biker:

Wann bist du wieder fit?


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Mai 2011)

Beerfelden ist auch ganz spaßig...nur die Anfahrt ist zum heulen.


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Mai 2011)

...wer von euch hat diese verdammten Äste klein gesägt 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525508


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Mai 2011)

Also ich leg die Äste immer auf die Seite weil die immer im Weg liegen

...bin auch schon mal richtig darüber geflogen...und in Wildbad fahr ich ja auch...also was will der uns eigentlich sagen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (28. Mai 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Also ich leg die Äste immer auf die Seite weil die immer im Weg liegen
> 
> ...bin auch schon mal richtig darüber geflogen...und in Wildbad fahr ich ja auch...also was will der uns eigentlich sagen???



was er uns sagen will:

Mir ist langweilig, keiner mag mich, die Welt ist so gemein, Frauen mögen mich nicht, ich hätte auch gern mehr Federweg, ich will die Welt verbessern, warum immer ich, ich finde mich toll, meine Lycra Hose spannt im Schritt, Inkontinenz ist nicht lustig  etc.


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> was er uns sagen will:
> 
> Mir ist langweilig, keiner mag mich, die Welt ist so gemein, Frauen mögen mich nicht, *ich hätte auch gern mehr Federweg*, ich will die Welt verbessern, warum immer ich, ich finde mich toll, etc.


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Mai 2011)

...ich liebe diese Typen


----------



## bobons (29. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...ich liebe diese Typen





Tut mir leid, bin vergeben.

Mal im Ernst: Ist euch die Natur wirklich egal?


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Mai 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, bin vergeben.
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Ist euch die Natur wirklich egal?



Aber du hast recht mal im ernst...von uns hier ist das keiner, der im Pfinztaler Hagwald Sachen baut oder kaputt macht. Wir bewegen uns ausschließlich auf vorhandenen Trails und im Moment eigentlich fast nur im Bikepark.

Ich weiß allerdings wer die Typen sind, die quer in den Wald irgend einen Mist bauen, und die Betonung liegt auf 'Mist'. Wir haben mit denen so rein gar nichts zu tun und ich persönlich möchte das auch nicht. Klingt spießig ist aber so....


----------



## bobons (29. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...Klingt spießig ist aber so....



Finde ich nicht, man muss ja nicht mit jedem warm werden. Ich bin auch kein grüner sandalentragender "tree lover", aber wenn jemand den Wald als "rechtsfreien" Raum betrachtet und auf gar nichts Rücksicht nimmt macht mich das etwas sauer.

Danke für Deine Meinung.


----------



## Pead (31. Mai 2011)

Jemand am Donnerstag in BaWiBa?


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Juni 2011)

@Saci, lowrider &Co

...wann seit ihr denn in Wibe und Willingen zu gange? Ich will den Monat auch noch hoch...


----------



## Saci (1. Juni 2011)

äähm.. willingen war glaub SA angedacht.. aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt ned so den plan, wird alles sehr spontan.. ähm.. verplant.. sein


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Juni 2011)

...ach schade, ich kann erst ab frühestens 16.6....außerdem, ein spontaner Plan ist immer noch ein Plan...ich wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2011)

Hat wer von euch eine e.13 Kefü an seinem Rad?


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch eine e.13 Kefü an seinem Rad?



Ja ich...wegen?


----------



## lowrider89 (2. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch eine e.13 Kefü an seinem Rad?



Bevor du dir die kaufen solltest! Lass es und kaufe dir die Straitline. Ist schöner, leiser und ja einfach viel schöner


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Juni 2011)

Der Patrick hat doch glaub ich eine an seinem Torque...wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Juni 2011)

Seid ihr eigentlich auf Dirt Masters?


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juni 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich auf Dirt Masters?



Dein Briefkasten ist voll, ich kann dir keine PM mehr schicken .


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Juni 2011)

Habs gerade gemerkt

...750 Nachrichten sind aber ach so wenig


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juni 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Habs gerade gemerkt
> 
> ...750 Nachrichten sind aber ach so wenig


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2011)

Genau die habe ich,...ich suche grad das kaputte Teil dann kommt meine Frage..,...wie immer finde ich nichts hier..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2011)

Das Teil hier ist abgegangen....ist da noch was zu retten?


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juni 2011)

Was genau ist denn an dem Teil kaputt? Wenn nix gebrochen oder sonst irgendwie kaputt ist, kann es bestimmt wieder dran bauen.


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Juni 2011)

Das ist doch in die Nut mit so einem Nutenstein geschraubt...hast du den vielleicht verloren?


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das ist doch in die Nut mit so einem Nutenstein geschraubt...hast du den vielleicht verloren?



Kann schon sein das ich es verloren habe. Ich bin froh das ich überhaupt gemerkt habe das ich was verloren hab.
Gebrochen ists leicht aber nichts abgebrochen. Das kann ich mit einem der 843529856054 Kleber die wir im Geschäft haben kleben..
Nur wie ich es wieder dranmontieren soll habe ich nicht wirklich ne Peilung, weil ich nicht weiß wie es normal aussieht.


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Juni 2011)

Kuck mal...hier das zweite Bild sollte es sein.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/383657/cat/28/date/1199480740


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Kuck mal...hier das zweite Bild sollte es sein.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/383657/cat/28/date/1199480740




Mein ist schon anderst. Aber so ein dickes Teil von hinten wird meins auch gehabt haben. Kann ich mir nur so vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Mein ist schon anderst. Aber so ein dickes Teil von hinten wird meins auch gehabt haben. Kann ich mir nur so vorstellen.



Mach doch einfach eine passende Mutter + Unterlegscheibe dahinter. Erfüllt ja den selben Zweck.


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach eine passende Mutter + Unterlegscheibe dahinter. Erfüllt ja den selben Zweck.



Neben uns ist die FA SchraubenJäger. Ich werde sehen was sich machen lässt.


----------



## speschelaisd (3. Juni 2011)

Kann das deine Kefü sein?...http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...een-LS1+-Kettenfuehrung-ISCG-05-Mod-2011.html

Da is auch n Bild von hinten dabei...da is ne ganz normale selbstsichernde Mutter drauf.


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Juni 2011)

Das muss sie sein.

Die Mutter hab ich noch. Das Blech ist nur ein wenig ausgeschlagen. Vielleicht nehme ich einfach eine größere Mutter. Mal morgen schauen.


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Juni 2011)

Samstag.....!!!

BWB


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Samstag.....!!!
> 
> BWB




Zeh wieder ganz? 

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Juni 2011)

Ja schon...

Mensch jetzt war ich 4 Wochen nichtmehr. krass


----------



## linnsche (6. Juni 2011)

kenn ich..ich darf immernoch nicht..seit märz nix mehr und erst seit ner woche straße....gelände is nach wie vor tabu


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Juni 2011)

Funbiker wäre es möglich, wenn du mit deinem froggy in ettlingen bist probezufahren? Kommt nämlich als neuer rahmen in frage, nur bin ich mir bei der größe unsicher.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Juni 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Funbiker wäre es möglich, wenn du mit deinem froggy in ettlingen bist probezufahren? Kommt nämlich als neuer rahmen in frage, nur bin ich mir bei der größe unsicher.



Klar, kein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (6. Juni 2011)

Ok super schreib mir dann eine PN wenn du mal wieder in Ettlingen sein solltest.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Juni 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ok super schreib mir dann eine PN wenn du mal wieder in Ettlingen sein solltest.



Geht klar.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. Juni 2011)

LAK BLANK  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/911167#comment-750467


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Juni 2011)

Zwei Fragen an die Experten:

1)
welche schaltbare, erschwingliche Kefü ist zu empfehlen?

2)
haben die FOX DHX und VAN Dämpfer eine ähnliche Funktion wie die Air Dämpfer das Pro Pedal?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Juni 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen an die Experten:
> 
> 1)
> welche schaltbare, erschwingliche Kefü ist zu empfehlen?
> ...



zu 2)...nein. Pro Pedal kann man beim Air aktiv zu schalten, dass geht bei Stahlfeder nicht.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Juni 2011)

Samstag?

BWB?  

WER?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Samstag?
> 
> BWB?
> 
> WER?



Ich bin am überlegen. 20./21.06. Willingen / Winterberg. Noch jemand mit dabei?


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen. 20./21.06. Willingen / Winterberg. Noch jemand mit dabei?



Ist das die Antwort auf meine Frage...?..


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> zu 2)...nein. Pro Pedal kann man beim Air aktiv zu schalten, dass geht bei Stahlfeder nicht.



Gibts da etwas ähnliches?
Bzw wippen die Dämpfer, z.B. in deinem Froggy beim Bergauffahren stark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (9. Juni 2011)

Tsss immer die Leute die bergauf fahren wollen


----------



## Waldgeist (9. Juni 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Tsss immer die Leute die bergauf fahren wollen



Tja ohne bergauf leider kein bergab


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Juni 2011)

Denkt an die ANMELDUNG für IXS CUP BAD WILDBAD.

Ab Heute freigeschalten..


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Juni 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Gibts da etwas ähnliches?
> Bzw wippen die Dämpfer, z.B. in deinem Froggy beim Bergauffahren stark?



Das Froggy wie das Spicy auch, haben einen absoluten Wippneutralen Hinterbau. Man glaubt es kaum, aber selbst mit Stahlfeder wippt der so gut wie nicht.

Man könnte beim RC4 auch noch die LC voll zu schalten, aber macht bei dem Hinterbau absolut keinen Sinn.

Wirst es beim Probefahren merken was ich meine.

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (9. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Denkt an die ANMELDUNG für IXS CUP BAD WILDBAD.
> 
> Ab Heute freigeschalten..



Wann ist denn Rennen?


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Juni 2011)

ka-biker schrieb:


> ist das die antwort auf meine frage...?..:d



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (9. Juni 2011)

23.07. und 24.07.2011


----------



## Saci (10. Juni 2011)

also wir werden wohl am MO nach Wildbad gehen  schließt sich jemand der ilustren truppe an?


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Juni 2011)

Hola Chicas,


morgen Wildbad!


----------



## lowrider89 (10. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hola Chicas,
> 
> 
> morgen Wildbad!





Sonst noch wer in Wiba 

@ Ka-biker morgen das ISX Gap fahren?


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Juni 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer in Wiba
> 
> @ Ka-biker morgen das ISX Gap fahren?




Ich war jetzt 5 Wochen nicht mehr fahren, aber man könnte sichs durchaus mal "wieder" überlegen..


----------



## lowrider89 (10. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt 5 Wochen nicht mehr fahren, aber man könnte sichs durchaus mal "wieder" überlegen..



Also du bist dann morgen ganz sicher in Wiba ja ?
Bin immer noch am grübeln


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Juni 2011)

165465496454%, außer es schüttet wenn ich hier weg fahren will. Ich werd schon zwischen 10 und 11 oben sein. Habe eingen Trainingsrückstand und ob die Kefü hält ist fraglich..


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Juni 2011)

Ich komm morgen evtl. auch, aber nur BikerX...will mein Froggy mal wieder im Park bewegen.

Mal schaun...

Greez


----------



## Saci (11. Juni 2011)

argh.. ich muss auf MO warten.. aber dann is das IXS gap fällig- scheiß Teil   man sieht sich am MO


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Juni 2011)

@lowrider

...bist du das IXS Gap heute noch gesprungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (11. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @lowrider
> 
> ...bist du das IXS Gap heute noch gesprungen?



Jop bin ich  Ist echt ein schönes Teil nur muss ich dann danach nu noch den Pennisstein fahren damit die Linie auch perfekt ist


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Juni 2011)

top....

Penisstein , dann ist der Felsbrocken also auch getauft


----------



## ms06-rider (12. Juni 2011)

Natürlich ist der auch getauft - ich kenn den aber bisher nur als Penissprung - naja die Grundaussage bleibt ja doch recht ähnlich 
Musst du aber auf jeden mitnehmen - macht dich um Welten schneller  - den einen blöden Stein in der Landung vom Penissprung hab ich ja vor ner Weile auch rausgekloppt  , von daher kein Problem


----------



## Saci (12. Juni 2011)

ui, den flo gibbet ja au noch - lang nichts mehr gehört von dir - hattest stress inner uni? - biste morgen auch in wildbad?


----------



## ms06-rider (12. Juni 2011)

Uni is doof  Des braucht zu viel Zeit ... Nope bin morgen net in Wiba - bin überhaupt net mehr wirklich fahren bis die ersten Klausuren rum sind - is mir grad einfach zu stressig ... Ab Mitte Juli dann wieder....


----------



## Saci (12. Juni 2011)

okay, schade 

jemand jetzt noch lust auf ne runde smdh oder so? alternativ auch iwas in richtung 4X?! ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Juni 2011)

@speschlaised: Nachdem du mir letztes mal so gut geholfen hast mit der Kefü, kannst du es ja jetzt wieder tun. Genau das Teil von letztes Mal ist wieder abgefallen, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich es jetzt nichtmehr habe.
Ich kann das als Ersatzteil garnicht finden. Weisst du was?

Der schreibt, dass es das als Ersatzteil gibt aber wo?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/385647/cat/28


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> @speschlaised: Nachdem du mir letztes mal so gut geholfen hast mit der Kefü, kannst du es ja jetzt wieder tun. Genau das Teil von letztes Mal ist wieder abgefallen, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich es jetzt nichtmehr habe.
> Ich kann das als Ersatzteil garnicht finden. Weisst du was?
> 
> Der schreibt, dass es das als Ersatzteil gibt aber wo?
> ...



Schon mal bei bike mail order versucht, könnte sein das die das haben.


----------



## JojoBertel (16. Juni 2011)

@all 
ist von euch schon mal jemand das gap auf dem biker x gesprungen? ...also ich mein das große ding da am schluss 
brauch jemand der mich zieht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (16. Juni 2011)

Nope ... aber ich hab auch wenig Lust drauf - ... ersma die dumme Kurve ohne Anlieger, und dann alle Sprünge davor sauber bekommen... und mim Fully wirste vermutlich eh zu viel Energie davor verlieren - und dann n Gap, wo s dir garantiert das Bike zershreddert wenn du zu kurz kommst   Gibt wohl so nen kleinen 14 jährigen Lokal der s springt, der natürlich auch öfters da is ... Name kenn ich aber net - würde an deiner Stelle mal im Bad Wildbad Thread fragen ob den jemand kennt...


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Juni 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Nope ... aber ich hab auch wenig Lust drauf - ... ersma die dumme Kurve ohne Anlieger, und dann alle Sprünge davor sauber bekommen... und mim Fully wirste vermutlich eh zu viel Energie davor verlieren - und dann n Gap, wo s dir garantiert das Bike zershreddert wenn du zu kurz kommst   Gibt wohl so nen kleinen 14 jährigen Lokal der s springt, der natürlich auch öfters da is ... Name kenn ich aber net - würde an deiner Stelle mal im Bad Wildbad Thread fragen ob den jemand kennt...



Den 'kleinen' hab ich auch gesehen . Fährt ein braunes Kona . Hab gedacht den zerlegt es jetzt gleich richtig...ist aber gut drüber gekommen...


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Juni 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> @all
> ist von euch schon mal jemand das gap auf dem biker x gesprungen? ...also ich mein das große ding da am schluss
> brauch jemand der mich zieht ^^



Haste dein Demo los bekommen?


----------



## JojoBertel (16. Juni 2011)

nope ...hätte es für 2500 verkaufen müssen ... und der wertverlust is mir zu krass.. und mim demo is es zwar nich so einfach zu tricksen ... aber macht auch laune ^^ ...also was solls ... hab mein bighit, mein bmx und mein dirt verkauft ... jetzt hab ich wieder geld ...^^ gebrauchtes sx wäre vll dieses jahr noch drin


----------



## JojoBertel (16. Juni 2011)

@funbiker 
ach wo fährst du eigentlich momentan so .. vll kann man mal ne runde heizen gehn  ... muss zwar noch vorsichtig machen wegen dem angebrochenen mittelhandknochen .. aber passt schon


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Juni 2011)

...der Wertverlust ist schon heftig. Das Demo ist aber immerhin schon ne geile schmöre...sei froh, dass du es noch hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (16. Juni 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> @funbiker
> ach wo fährst du eigentlich momentan so .. vll kann man mal ne runde heizen gehn  ... muss zwar noch vorsichtig machen wegen dem angebrochenen mittelhandknochen .. aber passt schon



Bei 'uns' im Wald eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Macht irgendwie keinen Sinn...im Buchwald gabs mal nen halbwegs schönen Trail, den haben sie dann aber völlig platt gemacht.

Eigentlich nur noch im Bikepark oder Ausdauertouren .

Montag gehts nach Willingen & am Dienstag nach Winterberg


----------



## JojoBertel (16. Juni 2011)

gemeinheit will auch .... aber für meine hand is das noch nix ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Juni 2011)

..ein Wochenende ohne Radfahren ist ein Verlorenes


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Juni 2011)

Bin mal auf Montag / Dienstag in NRW gespannt. Das Wetter soll absolut miserable werden ---->


----------



## JojoBertel (18. Juni 2011)

@ka-biker ...dann hab ich durch meinen handbruch schon 4 verlohren -.-


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> @speschlaised: Nachdem du mir letztes mal so gut geholfen hast mit der Kefü, kannst du es ja jetzt wieder tun. Genau das Teil von letztes Mal ist wieder abgefallen, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich es jetzt nichtmehr habe.
> Ich kann das als Ersatzteil garnicht finden. Weisst du was?
> 
> Der schreibt, dass es das als Ersatzteil gibt aber wo?
> ...



Sorry, war jetzt ne Wochen im Urlaub

...ist dir also die ganze Führungsrolle abgefallen?


----------



## Saci (19. Juni 2011)

@ Patrick - hast nochn platz frei? mag wieder zurück nach Willingen/winterberg!!!!

Kennt jemand nen motorrad/radladen in KA bei dem DAINESE (Rücken-)Protektoren gibt? hab meinen alten aus der Motorradecke in Berghausen,a ber die gibbet iwie nimmer ^^ - jemand ne idee?


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Juni 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> @ Patrick - hast nochn platz frei? mag wieder zurück nach Willingen/winterberg!!!!
> 
> Kennt jemand nen motorrad/radladen in KA bei dem DAINESE (Rücken-)Protektoren gibt? hab meinen alten aus der Motorradecke in Berghausen,a ber die gibbet iwie nimmer ^^ - jemand ne idee?



Sitzplatz ja...aber keinen fürs Rad .

Motorradecke ist jetzt in Pforzheim also Wilferdinger Höhe neben Mc Donalds.


----------



## Saci (19. Juni 2011)

och schade  - aber kann ma machen nix.. 

okay, wilferdinger höhe is fein - wenn ach ohne auto schlecht zu erreichen, da muss ich ma mamas auto abgreifen  - in KA (innen)stadt gibts nichts?!


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Juni 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> och schade  - aber kann ma machen nix..
> 
> okay, wilferdinger höhe is fein - wenn ach ohne auto schlecht zu erreichen, da muss ich ma mamas auto abgreifen  - in KA (innen)stadt gibts nichts?!



Innenstadt wüßte ich jetzt nichts ( was nichts zu heißen hat  ). Aber ein bisschen außerhalb von KA gibt es was:

http://www.motodiscount.de/

...die führen Dainese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (19. Juni 2011)

okay, danke  evtl. gugg ich da morgen ma vorbei, ich brauch gaanz dringend ein neues safety-jacket.. oder es geht nach todnau morgen ^^ 

dir viel spaß in Winterberg und Willingen  - hau rein, aber bleib ganz


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Juni 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> okay, danke  evtl. gugg ich da morgen ma vorbei, ich brauch gaanz dringend ein neues safety-jacket.. oder es geht nach todnau morgen ^^
> 
> dir viel spaß in Winterberg und Willingen  - hau rein, aber bleib ganz



Thanks, dir auch viel Spaß.


----------



## The_Freak (19. Juni 2011)

@ Saci

Laut Dainese HP führt der Karstadt Sport in der Innenstadt und der Laden Namens X-Tasy an der Durlacher Allee Dainese Produkte...

damn, gerade gesehen, dass es sich dabei um Wintersprotkram handelt... Vielleicht trotzdem mal nachfragen.


----------



## Saci (19. Juni 2011)

@ greg - jo, thx, will ja hauptsächlich zum sachen anprobieren (und dann im netz bestellen^^) hingehn - da werden die dann zu wenig auswahl haben  

jemand morgen lust auf bissle smdh oder andern kram? ^^ - und jemand am DI mit nach todtnau?


----------



## lowrider89 (19. Juni 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> @ greg - jo, thx, will ja hauptsächlich zum sachen anprobieren (und dann im netz bestellen^^) hingehn - da werden die dann zu wenig auswahl haben
> 
> jemand morgen lust auf bissle smdh oder andern kram? ^^ - und jemand am DI mit nach todtnau?



Morgen soll es regen aber hätte nüscht da gehen bissle SMDH rum zu gurken


----------



## Saci (20. Juni 2011)

ooch.. es pisst schon wieder seit stunden -.- .. glaub ich wer heut eher ma in der bude klar schiff machen und mich auf die Suche nach nem Safety-Jacket begeben.. evtl. am nachmittag ne runde, würd mich dann melden.


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Juni 2011)

Seits ihr alle in Todtnau oder is doch jemand da? Würde gern heut nachmittag iwann n bissi Smdh shreddern - muss n bissi was am Rad testen


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Juni 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Schon mal bei bike mail order versucht, könnte sein das die das haben.



Hab ich, das ist es schon http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...n-Slider-Wearplate-fuer-LG1-unten::25698.html

,...aber ich brauch ja auch das Röllchen und die Schrauben.^^


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juni 2011)

Au Backe war das ne Schlammschlacht in Willingen und in Winterberg. Hat fast durchgehend gepisst .

Klamotten haben nur noch eine Farbe und zwar so ne Mischung aus braun / grau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (21. Juni 2011)

@Ka-Biker: Dann werd erfinderisch - das Röllchen kann man sicherlich aus nem alten Schaltwerk nehmen, Schrauben gibbet im Baumarkt 
@Funbiker: Klingt lustig


----------



## speschelaisd (21. Juni 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> @Funbiker: Klingt lustig



War auch sehr lustig


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juni 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> War auch sehr lustig



Meine Hosen und Trikots sind tatsächlich wieder sauber geworden  *freude*...hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Saci (22. Juni 2011)

kommt morgen wer mich nach wildbad?? bin die zweite tageshälfte da


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Juni 2011)

Wie wärs mit Samstag ? ^^ Morgen is nich - muss Theo rechnen, aber so nass wie des noch sein wird hätte ich bei morgen meinen aktuellen Fahrskills eh keine Lust


----------



## Saci (22. Juni 2011)

ich glaub auch das es ziemlich heftig wird - vor allem für das mädel das wir dabei haben .. aber nunja, nur die harte.. und so ^^

SA is bei mir nichts zu machen: http://www.newnoisefest.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juni 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ich glaub auch das es ziemlich heftig wird - vor allem für das mädel das wir dabei haben .. aber nunja, nur die harte.. und so ^^
> 
> SA is bei mir nichts zu machen: http://www.newnoisefest.de/



Ich weiß schon warum du da hin willst:

New Noise Festival 6  Das sind 23 Bands auf zwei Bühnen und ein Tag mit Skatecontest, Merch-Flohmarkt, veganem Essen und jede Menge mehr.

 du alter Öko. Du weißt ja * Veganer essen meinem Essen das Essen weg *


----------



## Saci (23. Juni 2011)

altaaa, da gibts au guuude broodwurschd! und viel Bier  

Wildbad heute war der Hammer - halber tag 3 abfahrten  und endlcih das dumme IXS dingens da gespringt.. warum macht ma sich über sowas überhaupt gedanken.. tz ^^ 

macht echt spaß


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juni 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> altaaa, da gibts au guuude broodwurschd! und viel Bier
> 
> Wildbad heute war der Hammer - halber tag 3 abfahrten  und endlcih das dumme IXS dingens da gespringt.. warum macht ma sich über sowas überhaupt gedanken.. tz ^^
> 
> macht echt spaß



broodwurschd ist natürlich völlig i.O. 

3 Abfahrten an einem halben Tag...da hast du dich aber ran gehalten .

Glaub der speschelaisd will es demnächst auch springen...


----------



## Saci (23. Juni 2011)

ey, wir hatten nen mädel dabei und habn für die erste abfahrt knapp ne dreiviertel stunde gebraucht  - aber war trotzdem nice, die 2te und dritte abfahrt ging schon viel besser bei ihr. also alles wunderbar


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juni 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ey, wir hatten nen mädel dabei und habn für die erste abfahrt knapp ne dreiviertel stunde gebraucht  - aber war trotzdem nice, die 2te und dritte abfahrt ging schon viel besser bei ihr. also alles wunderbar



Wildbad ist das erste mal aber auch elendig zum fahren. Ich war die erste 'Abfahrt' auch 15-20 min unterwegs....danach war ich dann heißer, wegen dem vielen rum fluchen .

Wildbad halt


----------



## Saci (23. Juni 2011)

jap, aber immer wieder geil - wir hatten halt wahnsinnig glück mitm wetter und allem - hat grad beim hochshutteln angefangen zu pissen- boden war nahezu trocken und es war leer


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Juni 2011)

Wir müssen mal wieder alle was ausmachen, damit wir mal wieder zusammen Wildbad rocken gehn.

...und dann zeigt ihr mir auch mal, wie man den IXS Drop am bessten fährt


----------



## Saci (23. Juni 2011)

ajo, sollten ma nen "Pfinztaler -'quassel'- Thread" -Wildbad-tag machen - alle chaoten auf einem haufen


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Juni 2011)

Genau sowas hab ich mir vorgestellt

...das letzte Mal wo wir ne Gruppe waren wars auch sehr lustig fand ich.


----------



## JojoBertel (23. Juni 2011)

XD... geht jetz samstag jemadn wildbad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (23. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub am Samstag wirst du von uns niemand sehen.


----------



## JojoBertel (23. Juni 2011)

...schade ...


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Juni 2011)

Oo ^^ - aber erst in den Sommerferien, oder an Terminen an denen ich zufällig Zeit hab 

Mich wirste vorraussichtlich sehen  Werd allerdings ziemlich rumeiern  War ewig net fahren...

@speschäleisd: Davor Bremse auf, möglichst mittig fahren, weg drücken damit du die Landung noch triffst, anbremsen und ab übern Penissprung


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juni 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Oo ^^ - aber erst in den Sommerferien, oder an Terminen an denen ich zufällig Zeit hab
> 
> Mich wirste vorraussichtlich sehen  Werd allerdings ziemlich rumeiern  War ewig net fahren...
> 
> @speschäleisd: Davor Bremse auf, möglichst mittig fahren, weg drücken damit du die Landung noch triffst, anbremsen und ab übern Penissprung



Bei dir ist aber rumeiern immer noch deutlich schneller, als bei mir ne gute Abfahrt --->


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Juni 2011)

@MS06-Rider: Wie is der IXS Drop eiegntlich im Vergleich zu dem aufm Biker X?


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Juni 2011)

@funbiker: Jo hoffentlich  Aber ich muss ma ernsthaft Lines trainieren - ich fahr an so vielen Stellen so beschissene Linien...

@speschelaisd: Kann ich dir net soo genau sagen - muss zu meiner Schande gestehen dass ich den aufm 4x noch net gesprungen bin - bin bisher eigentlich wenn dann nur auf der 4x gefahren wenn iwie an dem Tag net lief mit fahren  und dann wollte ich auch net nen neuen Drop probieren. Und seit 1,5 Monaten am Dienstag das erste ma wieder gefahren (net wiba) ... von der Höhe liefern se sich net viel, der auf der Dh is weiter und damit schneller. Habs noch net getestet, aber ich vermute dass der Ixs tendeziell etwas weicher is von der Landung, da s schön passt mim mit Speed rein springen... Ist auf jeden Fall recht entspannt zu springen  Solltest halt versuchen die Landung zu treffen


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juni 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> @MS06-Rider: Wie is der IXS Drop eiegntlich im Vergleich zu dem aufm Biker X?



Komm schon, du bist das Road Gap in Willingen gesprungen.  Im nachhinein ist es eigentlich echt schade, dass wir keinen Foto dabei hatten.

@ms06 

...pöööhhh


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Juni 2011)

Ja schon irgendwie...aber es war halt auch echt scheiß Wetter.

...und den Foto in der Tasche mitnehmen wär auch nicht so ohne gewesen...hast ja an meinem Beispiel gesehen.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juni 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ja schon irgendwie...aber es war halt auch echt scheiß Wetter.



Ja leider....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (23. Juni 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> @MS06-Rider: Wie is der IXS Drop eiegntlich im Vergleich zu dem aufm Biker X?



also, der aufn Biker X is glaub ein tick höher, aber ned ganz so weit - hab ihn heut echt sanft runtergebracht  

IXS-Drop is halt wie gesagt weiter - und dementsprechend etwas sanfter, aber auch nich wirklich krasser .. ich find die beiden schenken sich nichts, beide ganz nice.

und das RG in willingen is ja au super geil zu fahren - ich habs geliebt, auch wenn man aufpassen muss ned zu weit zu springen ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Juni 2011)

Bei mir hat das Road Gap glaub ich ganz gut gepasst...war halt auch recht schlammig...war aber glaube ich so um die 0,5m in der Landung...so hat man es mir erzählt

Und wegen dem IXS Drop...da fahr ich euch einfach hinterher...dann werd ich ja automatisch mit darüber gezogen.


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Juni 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> beide ganz nice.



Ja des schon, aber so n großer Drop zum erschrecken fehlt mir iwie in Wildbad  Ich will was hohes mit ner großen Landung ....

@Speschelaisd: Beim Ixs Gap war es zummindest bei mir damals so, dass es eng wurde mim Bremsen... Drop selbst ist net so schwer und vermutlich vergleichbar mim Roadgap in Willingen, auch wenn ich das noch net selbst gefahren bin  Hinterherfahren ist halt immer so n bissi ne Sache, ob man da ähnlich fährt wie der Vordermann...wenn der so fährt dass er wegdrücken muss und du ziehst wie n Henker kann das ganz schön schief gehn  Schau halt dass es passt mim Vorfahrer


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Juni 2011)

Muss man die Bremsen dann gleich in der Landung voll zuknallen?


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Juni 2011)

Net in der Landung, aber sobald du sicher gelandet bist. Wenn du weiter fährst und den Penissprung mitnimmst ist es eh kein Problem, dann kannste genug Speed behalten. Ich persönlich will nach was neuem ersma kurz anhalten und Pause machen  und zum komplett anhalten kann s halt eng werden, vorallem wenn du noch auf dem Plateau zum stehen kommen willst  Is aber alles halb so wild, lass es dir einfach noch ma von jemand zeigen und lass dich danach drüber ziehn bzw frag einfach vor Ort - Kommt glaub mehr bei raus ....


----------



## Saci (24. Juni 2011)

is am Sonndach jemand in wildbad - die zweite tageshälfte würd ich mich ja hinbequemen, evtl. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (24. Juni 2011)

ich würd ja, aber am nächsten tag klassenfahrt um 3:30 aufstehen -.-


----------



## Saci (24. Juni 2011)

das passt doch  - bis 1800 radeln - dann biste 19:30 daheeme, dann packen und hast noch genug schlaf ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (24. Juni 2011)

Hi


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Juni 2011)

Öhhhh ja ^^ Hi ^^


----------



## Saci (25. Juni 2011)

slxdriver schrieb:


> hi



schwul! :d


----------



## Saci (26. Juni 2011)

wie sieht denn da nu aus? niemand lust auf wildbad? ^^


----------



## JojoBertel (26. Juni 2011)

hat hier irgend jemand in berghausen am hopfenberg angefangen n trail zu bauen? ... hab den heute durch zufall gefunden ... müsste noch relativ neu sein ....


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Juni 2011)

...also von uns keiner.

Gruß


----------



## JojoBertel (26. Juni 2011)

okay... komisch


----------



## JojoBertel (26. Juni 2011)

naja geh ich nacher nochma hoch ...vll fahr ich ja zufällig jemanden über den haufen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (26. Juni 2011)

@ jojo, also auch kein interesse an wildbad - könntest bei mir mitfahren - wenn wir 2 demos in den polo bekommen ^^


----------



## JojoBertel (26. Juni 2011)

^^ ... ne du gutes angebot aber wir fahrn morgen auf klassen fahrt ... um 3:30 aufstehen 
-.- ... und um 6 heute muss ich zuhause sein... das wäre zu knapp^^ ...einmal runter und dann fertig^^ ... nächstes wochenende gerne  oder wenn du halt mal wieder zeit hast ... aber heut geht leider ned ...


----------



## Saci (26. Juni 2011)

okay, schade.. aaargh.. i mog nach wildbad, aber allein fahren is ned so schön.


----------



## JojoBertel (26. Juni 2011)

ich hab kein boch auf klassenfahrt -.- wieder ne woche nicht biken ... erst 1 monate wegen knie bänderzerrung ... jetzt n monat wegen angebrochenem  mittelhandknochen ... und kaum kann man ne woche fahren ...Klassenfahrt ...toll


----------



## Saci (26. Juni 2011)

oh, klingt echt nich spaßig.. ab nächste woche dann wieder! 

heut dann jemand alternativ aufm SMDH oder so unterwegs?


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Juni 2011)

@ JojoBertel:
Gibts bei euch in Berghausen n paar Trails oder sieht es da auch so mau aus wie bei uns?


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Juni 2011)

@Saci und Funbiker:

Braucht ihr zufällig n Schaltauge fürs Demo?


----------



## Saci (26. Juni 2011)

ja, ich würd mir gern ma eins als ersatz zulegen - bestelst du welche?


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Juni 2011)

Hab ich schon...fünf an der Zahl

Kannst gerne ein haben. Wenn wir in Wildbad sind kann ich es dir mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (26. Juni 2011)

@speschelaisd

naja ...kommt drauf an wie hoch deine ansprüche sind ... also singletrails gibst n paar schöne ... aber wenn man richtig springen will dann ist turmberg das nächste... wird aber mit der zeit langweilig weils nur 2 gute sachen am turmberg gibt  ... hometrail ist wohl die passende beschreibung in berghausen ... wirklich trail, nicht mehr nich weniger ... n paar kleinere anlieger un sprünge gibts schon ... so von der dimension der sprünge ...denk mal an kärcher


----------



## Saci (26. Juni 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hab ich schon...fünf an der Zahl
> 
> Kannst gerne ein haben. Wenn wir in Wildbad sind kann ich es dir mitbringen.



Okay, das wär sehr nice, was kosten die dinger denn?


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juni 2011)

Hat mir jemand n 222er DÃ¤mpfer, oder am besten n Rahmen der net bricht mit DÃ¤mpfer Ã¼ber und will den mir schenken? Und will mich jemand (von mir aus auch n anderer) nach Lac mitnehmen? Ich muss da hin !!!!

SÃ¼Ãer Drop  : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdAZzISmS7A&feature=related"]YouTube        - âªLac Blanc big stuffâ¬â[/nomedia]
Der Rest: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyKIIuDtxwA"]YouTube        - âªBike parc du lac blanc 68 la R-line.wmvâ¬â[/nomedia]

Wenn se wer einbinden will - hf ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Juni 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand n 222er DÃ¤mpfer, oder am besten n Rahmen der net bricht mit DÃ¤mpfer Ã¼ber und will den mir schenken? Und will mich jemand (von mir aus auch n anderer) nach Lac mitnehmen? Ich muss da hin !!!!
> 
> SÃ¼Ãer Drop  : YouTube        - âªLac Blanc big stuffâ¬â
> Der Rest: YouTube        - âªBike parc du lac blanc 68 la R-line.wmvâ¬â
> ...




Haste deinen Rahmen schon wieder geschrottet?


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juni 2011)

Noch net xD Is aber nur ne Frage der Zeit - jemand der ähnlich bike-shreddern fährt (Chris wenn s dir was sagt, is au öfter in Wiba) hat seinen jetzt zum 4ten oder 5ten Mal durch - die ersten 2 waren dabei die Originalversionen, die danach nimmer... und ich hab meinen nur noch net durch weil ich net zum fahren komm .... Letztes jahr hatte ich die erste ca 2 Wochen vor ihm durch und ich hab die ersten Wochen net fahren können... Seit ich die neuste Version hab bin ich halt net zum fahren gekommen ... ist also ne reine Frage der Zeit und ich fürchte dass es net allzu lang dauert wenn der 19te Juli vorbei ist - letzte Klausur, danach wird geshreddert bis der Rahmen bricht - ich geb ihm bis zum 19. August - Wer bietet mehr? ^^ 

@Saci: Du meintest doch neulich du brauchst Aufgaben die du im Geschäft erledigen könntest - schaffste nen Hinterbau ? Gewicht is egal solangs net viel mehr als 1kg schwerer ist als das Original (Nur die untere Strebe)


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Juni 2011)

Au backe, dass kann einem ja tierisch auf die Eier gehen. Ob du dir wohl wieder ein yt kaufst?

Ich tippe auf vor dem 19. August .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf vor dem 19. August .



Naja ma schaun, am Anfang bin ich ja net soo fit, da kann ich maximal so 3,4 mal die Woche nach Wiba, ich schleich noch rum und ich schaff noch net soo viele Abfahrten. Und hier in Karlsruhe fahren belastet den Rahmen ja wohl net 

@ JojoBertel: Samstag warst du net in Wiba oder? War genau einer in Wiba mit dem gelben Demo, da dachte ich frag ich ma ob du des bist, der hat aber behauptet dass er net du sei ^^- möchte ja wissen wer hier so alles schreibt 

@All: Kann einer von euch Alu schweißen? Ich hab noch nen alten bereits angerissenen Hinterbau (an der Schweißnaht angerissen) - die Aufnahmen(Frästeile) könnte man ja die nehmen und müsste nur noch "Rohre" dazwischen schweißen Gewicht und Aussehen wären mir so ziemlich scheiß egal...von mir aus einfach massive 3cm Alurohre*, solangs irgendwie an der Bremsscheibe und dem Reifen und der Kurbel vorbei passt ...

*gern auch Stahl, aber das kann man ja glaub net mit Alu verschweißen ...


----------



## bobons (27. Juni 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> hat hier irgend jemand in berghausen am hopfenberg angefangen n trail zu bauen? ... hab den heute durch zufall gefunden ... müsste noch relativ neu sein ....



Meinst Du den an der Ostseite des Hopfenbergs? Der ist mindestens seit 3 Monaten da, vorher habe ich ihn noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Juni 2011)

@Bobons:

Wo fährst du so?


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Juni 2011)

Freunde der Sonne wie siehts aus mit dem IXS CUP.

Bisher erst zwei aus Karlsruhe und die kenne ich nicht..

Hoop..!


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Freunde der Sonne wie siehts aus mit dem IXS CUP.
> 
> Bisher erst zwei aus Karlsruhe und die kenne ich nicht..
> 
> Hoop..!



Ich werd dich anfeuern. Vielleicht Filme ich auch ein bisschen...mal schauen. Wann ist der nochmal ( bin zu faul zum gucken ) .


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Juni 2011)

Es geht doch um rein garnichts, wir hätten ruhig fahren können...

22-24.7


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Es geht doch um rein garnichts...



Junge, so wie ich grad rumeier...Vermutlich würde ich sogar über 4 Minuten bis zum Ziel brauchen - müsste ja unterwegs pausieren so unfit wie ich grad bin  Außerdem hab ich keine Kohle für des Startgeld ^^ - des brauch ich anders - ich hab grad nen defekten Dämpfer und demnächst nen defekten Rahmen ... Wenn du mir allerdings nen tauglichen Rahmen schenkst fahr ich mit


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Freunde der Sonne wie siehts aus mit dem IXS CUP.
> 
> Bisher erst zwei aus Karlsruhe und die kenne ich nicht..
> 
> Hoop..!



Hier hier hier bin mit am Start


----------



## bobons (28. Juni 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> @Bobons:
> 
> Wo fährst du so?



Ich fahre in ca. 40 km Umkreis um Pfinztal die Wälder ab, hauptsächlich CC-mäßig mit einigen Höhenmetern, nicht so Abfahrtsorientiert wie die meisten hier, dafür ist mir das Geld für Schutzkleidung und Bikeparks zu viel Luxus.


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Freunde der Sonne wie siehts aus mit dem IXS CUP.
> 
> Bisher erst zwei aus Karlsruhe und die kenne ich nicht..
> 
> Hoop..!



Ich würd sehr gern mitfahren...meine Eltern lassen mich aber nicht.

Sind noch Plätze frei...und in welcher Klasse könnt ich dann fahren?

Wie hoch ist die Startgebür und kann ich mir die Klasse raussuchen oder wird das automatisch gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (28. Juni 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ich würd sehr gern mitfahren...meine Eltern lassen mich aber nicht.
> 
> Sind noch Plätze frei...und in welcher Klasse könnt ich dann fahren?
> 
> Wie hoch ist die Startgebür und kann ich mir die Klasse raussuchen oder wird das automatisch gemacht?



Na Elite men natürlich...was sonst


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Juni 2011)

Bin echt stark am überlegen.

Dann müssen wir aber vorher auch richtig trainieren


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Juni 2011)

Also ich fahr beim Masters mit und der Klausmann hat schon voll Panik vor mir


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Juni 2011)

du fährst bei der speziellen Untergruppe: Masters of desaster..


Du kannst noch Junior fahren. Alles 19 und älter Men.

50Euro Startgebühr, somit auch zwei oder drei Tage Bikeparkeintritt.



Trainieren, trainieren, ...trainieren. ich fahre besser wenn ich drei Wochen zuvor kein Rad gefahren bin..


----------



## Saci (28. Juni 2011)

wie lang hat man noch zeit sich anzumelden bzw. es sich zu überlegen? ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Juni 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> wie lang hat man noch zeit sich anzumelden bzw. es sich zu überlegen? ^^



Nich lang überlegen ^^ Einfach anmelden


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Juni 2011)

Wenn ihr da alle mit fahrt, filme ich auf jeden Fall ein kleines bisschen.


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Juni 2011)

Also angemeldet hab ich mich schon angemeldet...jetzt müssen nur noch meine Eltern mitspielen...die sagen bei nem Rennen is da zu viel Risiko dabei

Ich brauch gute Argumente, dass ich mitfahren darf...wisst ihr da ein paar?


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Juni 2011)

auch nicht viel mehr Risiko als normal...^^ Meine waren auch nicht so sehr begeistert, aber was solls.
Das Risiko ist nur höher, weil du dir selbst den Druck machst gut abzuschneiden.
Sonst wäre alles wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (29. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mir ja auch bewusst, dass da mehr Risiko dabei ist aber ich würd trotzdem mal gern wissen wie das ist.

Mal schauen was ich noch machen kann.


----------



## ms06-rider (29. Juni 2011)

Nene, so war des net wirklich gemeint  Das Risiko ist nur deshalb größer, weil du ein möglichst gutes Ergebnis einfahren willst. Aber wieviel größer entscheidest du selbst  Wenn du die Kraft zum durchfahren hast ist s kaum gefährlicher wenn du keine zu große Neigung zu Risiko hast... Wenn dir allerdings die Kraft fehlt, dann wirst du trotzdem versuchen durchzufahren - das ist dann wirklich gefährlich  Solangs dir also net an der Kraft zum durchfahren mangelt ist es kaum schlimmer - im Endeffekt nicht schlimmer als wenn du filmen würdest - da versucht man auch immer möglichst schnell zu sein 
Argumente: Tolle Erfahrung, fördert Selbstbewusstsein (yeah ich bin mitgefahren ), du wolltest schon immer ma wissen wie schnell du bist, net gefährlicher als Filmen, ....

@All: Kann wirklich keiner Alu schweißen? Ich find s inzwischen echt ne gute Idee


----------



## Saci (29. Juni 2011)

alos nee, ich fahr nich mit ^^ und alu schweißen kannsch ooch ned


----------



## ms06-rider (29. Juni 2011)

Oh mann  Der Original Hinterbau wird nie halten  Ich brauch jemand der schweißen kann ... 

Naja, hat zufällig jemand von euch Loctite und ne Dämpferpumpe? Möchte noch einen Versuch unternehmen meinen Dämpfer selbst zu reparieren bevor ich ihn einschick ...


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Juni 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Oh mann  Der Original Hinterbau wird nie halten  Ich brauch jemand der schweißen kann ...
> 
> Naja, hat zufällig jemand von euch Loctite und ne Dämpferpumpe? Möchte noch einen Versuch unternehmen meinen Dämpfer selbst zu reparieren bevor ich ihn einschick ...



Positiv zu beidem.


----------



## ms06-rider (30. Juni 2011)

Könnte ich mir das dann die nächsten Tage mal plz ausleihen? 
oO - grad nachgeschaut - dieses Eggenstein ist ja näher an Hamburg als an Karlsruhe , wohnst du da wirklich? Du bist net zufällig die nächsten Tage sowieso mal in Karlsruhe und könntest s mir da dann ma mitbringen oder  *dreistfrag*?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (30. Juni 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Könnte ich mir das dann die nächsten Tage mal plz ausleihen?
> oO - grad nachgeschaut - dieses Eggenstein ist ja näher an Hamburg als an Karlsruhe , wohnst du da wirklich? Du bist net zufällig die nächsten Tage sowieso mal in Karlsruhe und könntest s mir da dann ma mitbringen oder  *dreistfrag*?



Das sind 9 km... Du neigst auch zu ganz leichten Untertreibungen .


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Juni 2011)

...zu der Frage ob ich nach Karlsruhe komme.....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNP2zNO_hIg"]YouTube        - âªDefinitiv NEINâ¬â[/nomedia]




Ich wohne dort wirklich. Traumhafte Ortschaft mit Ã¼ber 16.000 Einwohnern, direkt am Rhein gelegen. Kilometerlange SandstrÃ¤nde, leichtbekleidete Frauen...verleihen karibisches Flair.


----------



## Freeloader (30. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich wohne dort wirklich. Traumhafte Ortschaft mit über 16.000 Einwohnern, direkt am Rhein gelegen. Kilometerlange Sandstrände, leichtbekleidete Frauen...verleihen karibisches Flair.



Und ich dachte du fährst Mountainbike


----------



## Saci (30. Juni 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Naja, hat zufällig jemand von euch Loctite und ne Dämpferpumpe? Möchte noch einen Versuch unternehmen meinen Dämpfer selbst zu reparieren bevor ich ihn einschick ...



ähm. ich haba uch beides  und wo ich wohn weißte ja auch


----------



## ms06-rider (30. Juni 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ...Kilometerlange Sandstrände...leichtbekleidete Frauen...



Richt mir n Zimmer ein, ich komm ma ne Weile vorbei  Naja, ne, ich würd mir das Zeug dann vom Saci ausleihen wenn des ok wäre (mehr für n Saci als für dich ^^)- der wohnt doch n bisschen erreichbarer  Da sinds dann knapp 9 Minuten zu Fuß 

@bobons: Ach als ob


----------



## speschelaisd (30. Juni 2011)

Wie wär es am Samstag mit Wildbad...so ne kleine Trainingssession?

Is eigentlich mehr ein Befehl als ne Frage

@Saci: Die Schaltaugen sind heut gekommen...wenn wir uns am Samstag sehn, kann ich dir sie mitbringen.


----------



## ms06-rider (30. Juni 2011)

Werd wohl bis um 5e oder so in Germerseheim sein ... Naja ma schaun, vielleicht die 11 Uhr Bahn nach Wildbad xD Sonntag wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei ...


----------



## speschelaisd (30. Juni 2011)

Hast du dein Rad eigentlich dann schon repariert?


----------



## ms06-rider (30. Juni 2011)

Naja ich hab ja aktuell eine noch funktionierende Strebe - insofern ist nur der Dämpfer kaputt... wenn der Saci mir das Zeug so schnell leihen kann, dann läuft das schon ... Alkohol zur Reinigung hab ich in der Apotheke gekauft und ich fang jetzt dann an mit ihn ausm Bike schrauben und so


----------



## speschelaisd (30. Juni 2011)

Top...aber macht das richtig Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (30. Juni 2011)

alkohol in der apotheke gekauft? - da kann ja nichts mehr schief gehn  ^^ is guter stoff - hab da erfahrung ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (1. Juli 2011)

Is von euch jemand morgen in Wildbad?


----------



## lowrider89 (1. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Is von euch jemand morgen in Wildbad?



Jop ich. Ich entscheide mal spontan ob ich Ganztags komme oder nur fürn halben Tag (Nachmittags)


----------



## JojoBertel (2. Juli 2011)

> @ JojoBertel: Samstag warst du net in Wiba oder? War genau einer in Wiba mit dem gelben Demo, da dachte ich frag ich ma ob du des bist, der hat aber behauptet dass er net du sei ^^- möchte ja wissen wer hier so alles schreibt



Hey, ne ich war nicht da, aber ich kenn dich^^... kennst mich warscheinlich auch...XD ...
endlich wieder daaa ... berlin war zwar klasse aber hügel gibst da keine (geschweigeden berge)    ... so heute wird erstma hometrail geheitzt, und dann mal schauen


----------



## ms06-rider (2. Juli 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> ... aber ich kenn dich^^... kennst mich warscheinlich auch...XD ...



Gut möglich, aber ich kann grad echt keine Verbindung herstellen... Biste morgen in Wiba? Ich hab vor dort zu sein und ma wieder ordentlich zu heizen  - so gut das halt ohne Freilauf geht


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Juli 2011)

Wie lange bzw. wie oft seid ihr heut noch gefahren?


----------



## ms06-rider (2. Juli 2011)

Höhö 

kein Plan genau - bis um halb 6, glaub noch 2 Abfahrten. Bei der einen ham mer erst noch n bissi zu lang gewartet, dann zu viel getrödelt unterwegs und dann ham mer uns halt noch n bisschen die Linie an einer Stelle angeschaut...


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juli 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Höhö
> 
> kein Plan genau - bis um halb 6, glaub noch 2 Abfahrten. Bei der einen ham mer erst noch n bissi zu lang gewartet, dann zu viel getrödelt unterwegs und dann ham mer uns halt noch n bisschen die Linie an einer Stelle angeschaut...



...und das wichtigste hast du vergessen. Dein Hinterbau ist noch ganz


----------



## ms06-rider (2. Juli 2011)

Der Hinterbau schon jo, und der Dämpfer auch  Locktiten scheint geholfen zu haben  Allerdings ist diesmal das Laufrad gedamaged  Hab so wie s aussieht den Freilauf zerstört, hab jetzt jedenfalls nach vorne und nach hinten n Freilauf ... Naja dann halt morgen wieder ne Session Techniktraining


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juli 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau schon jo, und der Dämpfer auch  Locktiten scheint geholfen zu haben  Allerdings ist diesmal das Laufrad gedamaged  Hab so wie s aussieht den Freilauf zerstört, hab jetzt jedenfalls nach vorne und nach hinten n Freilauf ... Naja dann halt morgen wieder ne Session Techniktraining



...du alter Teile-Killer. Vor dir ist wohl nichts am Rad sicher


----------



## speschelaisd (3. Juli 2011)

So...ich fahr jetzt beim Rennen mit


----------



## KA-Biker (3. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> So...ich fahr jetzt beim Rennen mit



so gehört es sich..!!...
Ist ja nicht so schwer dort runterzueiern.


----------



## speschelaisd (3. Juli 2011)

...ne runtereiern is wirklich nicht so schwer.

...habt ihr Lust mal n bisschen am Smdh zu trainieren zu gehen...irgendwie freitags oder am Wochenende mal?


----------



## KA-Biker (3. Juli 2011)

Wäre ich prinzipiell dabei, muss morgen früh erstmal mit BMO telefonieren bzgl. meiner Kefü. ich bräuche sie jetzt endlich mal..


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Juli 2011)

...smdh, war heute ganz witzig. Hin einmal komplett runter, wieder hoch und heim. Live erlebt wie einer einen massiven 8er sich ins Rad fährt. Den hats echt hart geprügelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (3. Juli 2011)

Wenn du das nicht warst ist es aber nicht ganz so schlimm

@KA-Biker:
Wärst du auch mal bei nem Ausdauertraining dabei...mal so ne Tour fahren oder so irgend was?


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht warst ist es aber nicht ganz so schlimm
> 
> @KA-Biker:
> Wärst du auch mal bei nem Ausdauertraining dabei...mal so ne Tour fahren oder so irgend was?



Ne ne, so was tue ich meinem Laufrad doch nicht an 

Gruß


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Juli 2011)

Wenn du die Ausdauer fürs Rennen willst, dann schau lieber dass du oft nach Wiba kommst und morgens, wenn du noch fit bist, einige Abfahrten machst, bei denen du versuchts möglichst durch zu fahren, oder zummindest n möglichst langes Stück durch zu fahren. Solang die Ausdauer noch net passt auch lieber einige Abfahrten vom Tempo her chillig, aber halt möglichst lang durch fahren. Mit Tour oder Smdh Training erreichste bezüglich des Rennens in so kurzer Zeit nahezu nichts  

Ps: Wenn du die Bikeparktickets noch hast kannste auch ma über ne Jahreskarte nachdenken - wenn ich mich recht entsinne wollten die bis zu 10 Tageskarten auf die Jahreskarte anrechnen - weis allerdings net ob des noch gilt... und natürlich nur wenn du die Karten noch hast...

@funbiker: Wer? Hatte der zufällig hinten ne 150x12mm Achse? Falls ja - will der zufällig das Schrottlaufrad günstig abstoßen?


----------



## JojoBertel (3. Juli 2011)

Hier mal was von meiner runde heute, hatte fotographische unterstützung ... leider dank geschrotteter gabel meines kumpels ...

















mehr bilder findet ihr bei meinem album ...


----------



## KA-Biker (3. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht warst ist es aber nicht ganz so schlimm
> 
> @KA-Biker:
> Wärst du auch mal bei nem Ausdauertraining dabei...mal so ne Tour fahren oder so irgend was?


 

Wäre ich prinzipell auch nicht abgeneigt, aber mein Keller steht voller Leid...


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Juli 2011)

Weißt du was neues wegen deiner Kefü?


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Juli 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> Hier mal was von meiner runde heute, hatte fotographische unterstützung ... leider dank geschrotteter gabel meines kumpels ...
> 
> mehr bilder findet ihr bei meinem album ...



Wo sind die Trails denn alle ?


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Juli 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Wenn du die Ausdauer fürs Rennen willst, dann schau lieber dass du oft nach Wiba kommst und morgens, wenn du noch fit bist, einige Abfahrten machst, bei denen du versuchts möglichst durch zu fahren, oder zummindest n möglichst langes Stück durch zu fahren. Solang die Ausdauer noch net passt auch lieber einige Abfahrten vom Tempo her chillig, aber halt möglichst lang durch fahren. Mit Tour oder Smdh Training erreichste bezüglich des Rennens in so kurzer Zeit nahezu nichts
> 
> Ps: Wenn du die Bikeparktickets noch hast kannste auch ma über ne Jahreskarte nachdenken - wenn ich mich recht entsinne wollten die bis zu 10 Tageskarten auf die Jahreskarte anrechnen - weis allerdings net ob des noch gilt... und natürlich nur wenn du die Karten noch hast...
> 
> @funbiker: Wer? Hatte der zufällig hinten ne 150x12mm Achse? Falls ja - will der zufällig das Schrottlaufrad günstig abstoßen?




Nene, war das vordere Laufrad. Er hat es bei voller fahrt ( dank einer Wurzel ) um 90 Grad zur Fahrtrichtung gedreht. Den hat es übelst gebeutelt...alter Schwede


----------



## JojoBertel (4. Juli 2011)

@speschelaisd 

Die sin alle bei mir oben in berghausen am hopfenberg ... wenn du willst kannste ja mal vorbeikommen dann zeig ich dir das zeuch


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Juli 2011)

Wär mal ne coole Idee...sind die Trails auch Dirttauglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (4. Juli 2011)

warum? keine lust des demo rum zu schleppen? ^^ ... ja klar geht auch ^^ ... schonmal turmberg gewesen? .... das is au lustig... könnt man mal by the way au vorbei fahrn ...


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juli 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> ...turmberg.... malvorbei fahrn ...



Zieht lange Klamotten an, sprüht euch mit Autan ein und macht net zu viel Pause - als ich s letzte mal dort war hatte ich danach 40 Stiche nur an den Beinen


----------



## JojoBertel (4. Juli 2011)

kenn ich ^^ ... aber momentan gehts ... war vor nem monat oder so am schlimmsten


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Juli 2011)

In den 'heimischen Wäldern' fahr ich nur mit meinem Dirt...mein Demo ist mein Bikeparkrad und wird höchstens zum SMDH ausgeführt.

Is zwar bestimmt total dämlich für euch...das sind aber halt meine Prinzipien

Den Turmbergtrail musst mir dann aber auch auf jeden Fall zeigen.


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juli 2011)

Naja für den Turmberg würde ich dir aber eher das Demo empfehlen - mehr Sicherheit beim ersten Versuch und so  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11645/h Das ist der schönste der Sprünge, hat noch n paar andere, die eher größer sind, jedoch mMn eher unschöner/gefährlicher gebaut... Den aufm Video kann man mim Dh-Bike auch ordentlich springen - bis im Endeffekt da wo man mich verschwinden (nicht landen) sieht bei der letzten Perspektive, evtl sogar noch weiter, aber dann wirds wohl recht stumpf


----------



## JojoBertel (4. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPcnFCDMJfg&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - âªFreeRide 2011 "Die 8 Blickwinkel" (The 8 perspectives)â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juli 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> YouTube        - âªFreeRide 2011 "Die 8 Blickwinkel" (The 8 perspectives)â¬â



Yeah da bin ich ja auch im Video  Oh man ich bekomm grad voll Lust da auch mal zu bauen - dabei wollte ich das tunlichst vermeiden - aber da gehÃ¶rt einfach noch ne zweite Landeoption 3m weiter hinten hin - auf der rechten Seite, einfach noch n bisschen TablemÃ¤Ãig aufschÃ¼tten und dann noch ne Landung (sodass man so wie jetzt auch fahren kann natÃ¼rlich) *trÃ¤um* dann wÃ¤re ich da glaub wirklich oft xD


----------



## JojoBertel (4. Juli 2011)

^^ ...das video ist ziehmlich alt ... das gibs jetz schon en paar neue sachen ...


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juli 2011)

Jo, aber die neusten die ich kenne waren teils einfach net soo schön gebaut - der Sprung ist einfach Hammer: ultra flowig, ungefährlich, ohne wirkliches Loch dazwischen, zu kurz ist kein Thema, zu weit geht eig net, schöner Anlauf, schöne Landung, kickt einem nicht das Hinterrad hoch, angenehme Flugkurve,... - einfach genial gebaut - leider halt n bisschen klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (4. Juli 2011)

zum tricksen hat er n bisel zu wenig kick find ich ... und da vorher die kurve kommt is manchmal n bisel schwer was zu ziehn ohne nen trall zu bekommen


----------



## Saci (7. Juli 2011)

jemand interesse dran Samstach nach wildbad zu gehn? - wetter soll top werden


----------



## speschelaisd (7. Juli 2011)

Also ich kann leider nicht...muss zu nem Erste Hilfe Kurs

...und außerdem hab ich noch immer dein Schaltauge...hab ich das letzte mal voll vergessen.

Sonntag vielleicht vielleicht SMDH?


----------



## Saci (7. Juli 2011)

ja, das mitm schaltauge is mir dann auch iwann eingefallen .. wegen SO weiß ich noned, würd mich dann melden


----------



## speschelaisd (7. Juli 2011)

Alles klar...soll ich dann mit dem Dirt oder mit dem Demo kommen?


----------



## Saci (7. Juli 2011)

ich könnt mit meien 4Xadl kommen - wär au mal witzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (7. Juli 2011)

Dann komm ich auch mit meinem Dirt...muss auch noch meine HR-Achse testen, die ich mir heut gedreht hab.


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> ..muss zu nem Erste Hilfe Kurs
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Für den Führerschein?


----------



## speschelaisd (7. Juli 2011)

Ja genau...muss man ja zum Glück nur einmal machen.


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ja genau...muss man ja zum Glück nur einmal machen.



Ja schon öde.
Aber zum Glück machst du ja nur den Kurs "Lebensrettende Sofortmaßnahmen", ein Erste Hilfe Kurs geht nämlich zwei Tage sprich 16 Stunden.

Wenn es dir einmal im Leben was bringt, haben sich die 20 sich schon gelohnt.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Juli 2011)

Endlich...


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Juli 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ja schon öde.
> Aber zum Glück machst du ja nur den Kurs "Lebensrettende Sofortmaßnahmen", ein Erste Hilfe Kurs geht nämlich zwei Tage sprich 16 Stunden.
> 
> Wenn es dir einmal im Leben was bringt, haben sich die 20 sich schon gelohnt.



Oh ja, die 16 Stunden Kurse hab ich schon zwei mal besucht. Bringt schon was, ist aber teilweise langweilig *gääähhhnnn*


----------



## Saci (8. Juli 2011)

wer geht denn morgen wo radeln? wiei is mir lace zu stressig - würd gern nach wildbad..


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Oh ja, die 16 Stunden Kurse hab ich schon zwei mal besucht. Bringt schon was, ist aber teilweise langweilig *gääähhhnnn*



Klar ist langweilig, ging mir garnicht anderst.
Ich Morgen in einer Woche wieder nach Wildbad.


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Juli 2011)

Hast du dir ne komplett neue Kefü geholt?

@Lowrider:
Funktioniert bei dir wieder alles?


----------



## lowrider89 (8. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hast du dir ne komplett neue Kefü geholt?
> 
> @Lowrider:
> Funktioniert bei dir wieder alles?



Jop bei mir ist wieder alles fest und kein Spiel^^ Also es war doch Lagerspiel Und zum Glück ist nichts kaputt gegangen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (8. Juli 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Jop bei mir ist wieder alles fest und kein Spiel^^ Also es war doch Lagerspiel Und zum Glück ist nichts kaputt gegangen^^



Hättest du dir lieber mal ein Demo gekauft 

Welches Lager war denn kaputt?


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hast du dir ne komplett neue Kefü geholt?
> 
> @Lowrider:
> Funktioniert bei dir wieder alles?




ja, Einzelteile wäre Lieferzeit zu lange und jetzt hab ich noch Ersatzteile falls was anderes noch kaputt geht.


----------



## lowrider89 (8. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hättest du dir lieber mal ein Demo gekauft
> 
> Welches Lager war denn kaputt?



Ne ist zum glück nichts kaputt gegangen. Hatte nur ein "bisschen" Spiel


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. Juli 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> wer geht denn morgen wo radeln? wiei is mir lace zu stressig - würd gern nach wildbad..



Bad Wildbad!


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Juli 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ne ist zum glück nichts kaputt gegangen. Hatte nur ein "bisschen" Spiel



Kann man das dann eigentlich ohne Probleme durch festziehen beseitigen oder wie macht man das?


----------



## Saci (9. Juli 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Bad Wildbad!



sorry.. wir gehn jetzt doch nach Lac Blanc


----------



## ms06-rider (9. Juli 2011)

Wie ihr Schweine geht nach Lacces und nehmt mich net mit  Naja was solls ich hätte eh keine Zeit - ***** Studium


----------



## speschelaisd (9. Juli 2011)

So wie siehts denn wegen SMDH morgen aus...wer is da?

Ich werd wohl mit meinem Dirt kommen.


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Juli 2011)

schaut mal, bei mir war dieses Teil jetzt dabei aber wenn man es sich einzeln kauft.
Dieses Teil hat einen Produktionswert von unter einem Euro. Wie frech ist das, dafür so viel Geld zu verlagen.
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...nfuehrung-e-thirteen-ls1-direct-mount-bashgua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (9. Juli 2011)

Also irgendwie hast du da nicht so ganz den richtigen Link glaub ich


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hast du da nicht so ganz den richtigen Link glaub ich



http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...irect-mount-bashguard-32-36zaehne/225969.html


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Juli 2011)

Für das Geld bekommst du ja schon wieder ne halb neue Kettenführung.


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Juli 2011)

Heftiger Preis für das kleine Teil....


----------



## ms06-rider (10. Juli 2011)

Wie alles im Bikesport - schweineteuer.... aber ma im ernst, wieso sollte das Ding, oder n anderes sonderlich günstig sein. Geht ja im Normalfall net so schnell kaputt, entsprechend gering ist der Bedarf und wenn wollen die meisten eh gleich ne neue Kettenführung... Und selten verkaufte Teile sind nunmal teuer...


----------



## Saci (10. Juli 2011)

hey, also ich schaffs heut doch nich aufs rad .. muss hier nochn haufen kram erledigen und meienr mom ihr auto in einigermaßen fahrbarem zustand zurückbringen  .. evtl. am unter der woche ne runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (10. Juli 2011)

Unter der Woche wär ich auch mal dabei...sollen wir schon mal was n Tag ins Auge fassen?

Und dann hab ich noch ne Frage an *ALLE*:

Was für Reifen würdet mir für Reifen empfehlen...so n Allroundreifen den man für alles nehmen kann. Der Alex hat mir letzte Woche die Minion / Highroller Version ans Herz gelegt. Muddy wären bestimmt aber auch nicht das Schlechteste.


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Unter der Woche wär ich auch mal dabei...sollen wir schon mal was n Tag ins Auge fassen?
> 
> Und dann hab ich noch ne Frage an *ALLE*:
> 
> Was für Reifen würdet mir für Reifen empfehlen...so n Allroundreifen den man für alles nehmen kann. Der Alex hat mir letzte Woche die Minion / Highroller Version ans Herz gelegt. Muddy wären bestimmt aber auch nicht das Schlechteste.




Minion...!


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Juli 2011)

Was für ne Mischung und gibts da auch irgendwie Faltreifen?


----------



## Saci (10. Juli 2011)

Vorne High roller in 42a und hinten Minion Rear - genau wie alex meinte - fahren wir ebid eund sind hellauf begeistert


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Juli 2011)

Is das dann die Freeride Version oder die DH?

Hab ihr nen Vergleich zum Muddy?

Was is der Unterschied zu dem Highroller 60a?


----------



## ms06-rider (10. Juli 2011)

Ich find des schenkt sich alles net soo viel bei den ordentlichen Reifen - aber wahrscheinlich werd ich für den Kommentar gleich zerissen 
Natürlich alles als Dh Version, so nen komischen Freeride-quatsch fährt man net  Vorne auf jeden Fall die weiche Gummimischung, gibt mehr Grip und hält lang genug, hinten darfs dann ruhig hart sein  So n Highroller oder Minion Front vorne (bei zu Nass vorne nen Regenreifen  ) hinten is eig *******gal, des muss nur Durchschlagschutz haben ....
Die Conti sollen echt gut sein. Kam auch letzten dazu einen vorne zu fahren und er hat durchaus nen guten Eindruck gemacht - hatte allerdings auch wenig Druck drauf ... wie er sich bei Nässe schlägt weis ich nicht, aber der soll echt top sein - werd ich mir auch überlegen als nächsten Vorderreifen. Hatte auch keine Platte obwohl der Reifen mehrfach durchgeschlagen hat.... Würde hinten aber auf jeden nen Downhillreifen aufziehen, zummindest wenn du auch den Panoramatrail fahren willst und s laufen lassen willst - im Park sowieso


----------



## lowrider89 (11. Juli 2011)

So ich bin k.o Jungs Wiba fällt aus! Und 3 Wochen darf ich nun pausieren  Merde


----------



## ms06-rider (11. Juli 2011)

Wieso was haste gemacht?

@Saci: Wann soll ich dir ma die Kugellager bringen? Morgen frühen Abend hab ich glaub Klausur da is schlecht  Und soll ich dir des Seil auch bringen? -


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Juli 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> So ich bin k.o Jungs Wiba fällt aus! Und 3 Wochen darf ich nun pausieren  Merde



Immer diese französischen Schimpfworte...lernt man etwa sowas in Lac Blanc ?  (  da will ich auch hin )

Was haste denn getrieben?


----------



## KA-Biker (11. Juli 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Wieso was haste gemacht?
> 
> @Saci: Wann soll ich dir ma die Kugellager bringen? Morgen frühen Abend hab ich glaub Klausur da is schlecht  Und soll ich dir des Seil auch bringen? -




Woher bekommst du Kugellager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (11. Juli 2011)

@Alex: Gute Besserung mal


----------



## lowrider89 (11. Juli 2011)

Bin am Zielsprung Gestürtzt. Hatte ne Blutvergiftung wegen den Schürfwunden und mein linker Zeigefinger ist angebrochen^^  3Wochen Pause  klasse^^


----------



## JojoBertel (11. Juli 2011)

dann hoff ich für dich das es wirklich nur 3 wochen sind ... mein mittelhandknochen war au nur angebrochen .. hatt 4 wochen gedauert XD .... auf jedenfall mal gute besserung


----------



## KA-Biker (11. Juli 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Bin am Zielsprung Gestürtzt. Hatte ne Blutvergiftung wegen den Schürfwunden und mein linker Zeigefinger ist angebrochen^^  3Wochen Pause  klasse^^




da kann man nur hoffen das du den IXS Cup mit Versicherung gebucht hast..


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig einen X7 Trigger 2- Fach?


----------



## lowrider89 (12. Juli 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> da kann man nur hoffen das du den IXS Cup mit Versicherung gebucht hast..



Wie es der Zufall will habe ich das


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Juli 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Bin am Zielsprung Gestürtzt. Hatte ne Blutvergiftung wegen den Schürfwunden und mein linker Zeigefinger ist angebrochen^^  3Wochen Pause  klasse^^



Oh je...dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung.

Mit dem linken Zeigefinger in der Nase bohren, kannst du jetzt natürlich vergessen....aber du kriegst das schon hin, nimmst halt den rechten


----------



## lowrider89 (12. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Oh je...dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung.
> 
> Mit dem linken Zeigefinger in der Nase bohren, kannst du jetzt natürlich vergessen....aber du kriegst das schon hin, nimmst halt den rechten



Bin auch schon fleißig am üben! Und es auch sogar mitn Fusszeh


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Juli 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig einen X7 Trigger 2- Fach?



Nur dreifach. Geht das den nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (12. Juli 2011)

@all: Schenkt mir jemand Geld? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/395688/cat/50/date/1285836562


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Juli 2011)

Samstag...W W W Wildbad???


----------



## ms06-rider (15. Juli 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Samstag...W W W Wildbad???



Ich denk ich bin auch dort  Hoffentlich mit Freilauf, sonst ist immer so stressig weil ich viel zu lange zur Strecke und von der Strecke zum Bus brauch 

Edit: Ohhhh ganz übersehen dass ich was gefragt wurde  Kugellager gibts bei Ebay


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Juli 2011)

Kann nicht muss Rollrasen verlegen....manno...will endlich wieder


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube, ich war heute der einzigste Mensch, der auf dem Wattkopf unterwegs war. Es war fast wie ausgestorben...irgendwie unheimlich, mein Demo und ich alleine auf weiter Flur


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Juli 2011)

Kommt davon wenn man nicht in Wildbad ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (17. Juli 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Kommt davon wenn man nicht in Wildbad ist



...das ist wohl wahr. Wollte heute nach Wildbad, aber dieses Wetter *würg*


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...das ist wohl wahr. Wollte heute nach Wildbad, aber dieses Wetter *würg*



Ich bin mal gespannt auf das Wetter nächste Woche..


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Juli 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt auf das Wetter nächste Woche..



Nach der Wettervorhersage, wird es auf jeden Fall am Rennen nicht Staub trocken sein


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Juli 2011)

*X9 Schaltwerk kurz / mittel 

Hat das jemand zu verkaufen?*


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Juli 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> *X9 Schaltwerk kurz / mittel
> 
> Hat das jemand zu verkaufen?*



Hast du das Beef Cake schon aufgebaut?


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hast du das Beef Cake schon aufgebaut?



bis auf schaltwerk ja
und das brauch ich bis donnerstag weil wir da von der schule projekttage haben


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Juli 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> bis auf schaltwerk ja
> und das brauch ich bis donnerstag weil wir da von der schule projekttage haben



Hab leider keins. 

Mach mal Bilder wenn du fertig bist...ich hatte doch auch mal eins.


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hab leider keins.
> 
> Mach mal Bilder wenn du fertig bist...ich hatte doch auch mal eins.



ja klar

Warum verkauft?


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Juli 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> ja klar
> 
> Warum verkauft?



Ne...hab es zurück geschickt, weil Spiel im Hinterbau war und sie wußten damals noch nicht an was das liegt. Mittlerweile gibt es einen Satz Unterlegscheiben, mit denen man das Spiel bei Bedarf weg bekommt.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Saci (19. Juli 2011)

wer geht denn ma SO nach wildbad zum zuguggen?  - der lowi, der jatschek, ich und nochn paar andre werdn ma dort rumtigern - wer von den Quasselern kommt denn noch? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. Juli 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> wer geht denn ma SO nach wildbad zum zuguggen?  - der lowi, der jatschek, ich und nochn paar andre werdn ma dort rumtigern - wer von den Quasselern kommt denn noch? ^^



Also ich hab schwer vor zu kommen. Wenn ich schon keine Zeit zum fahren mehr hab, muß ich zumindest gucken...


----------



## ms06-rider (19. Juli 2011)

Oh Gott, na das kann ja was werden wenn ihr dort alle rumeiert  Werd ziemlich sicher auch da sein, aber vermutlich mit meinem Vater - kann sein dass der euch net aushält 

@Saci: Btw, die Rollen passen aufs Seil als wären sie dafür gemacht


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Juli 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Oh Gott, na das kann ja was werden wenn ihr dort alle rumeiert  Werd ziemlich sicher auch da sein, aber vermutlich mit meinem Vater - kann sein dass der euch net aushält



Mein Daddy kommt vielleicht auch mit. Er war die letzten 2 Jahre auch schon mit dabei....Er hat mal gemeint, wenn er jünger wäre, würde er es auch mal probiern


----------



## Saci (19. Juli 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> @Saci: Btw, die Rollen passen aufs Seil als wären sie dafür gemacht



komisch.. warum nur..  .. bau mal weiter und mach fotos! .. ich will was sehen!


----------



## ms06-rider (19. Juli 2011)

So gut wie dabei - Rest der Woche is ja Kackwetter, da hab ich kein Bock biken zu gehn  Allerdings muss ich auch noch Videos schneiden ^^ Hab ja jetzt ganz neu ne Gopro und die musste ich natürlich testen 

Also: Zimmer vom Fahrrad und Fahrradbastelsach befreien - dann fang ich an wieder dran zu basteln - ich hoffe es pisst morgen net zu lange - ich muss bald wieder zum Baumarkt


----------



## lowrider89 (19. Juli 2011)

Hoho ich mache Wiba am Sa und So unsicher


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Juli 2011)

Ich werd auch am Sonntag zu guckken kommen...fahr jetzt doch nicht mit

...vielleicht auch am Samstag.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ich werd auch am Sonntag zu guckken kommen...fahr jetzt doch nicht mit
> 
> ...vielleicht auch am Samstag.



Was ist los mit dir...warum nicht?


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Juli 2011)

Hab niemand der mich hochfährt...und meine Eltern wollen nicht am Freitag, Samstag zwei mal...und am Sonntag einmal nach Wildbad und wieder heim fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. Juli 2011)

Die Bahn fährt doch aber auch...jaja ich weiß, die Bahn halt .

Soll eh das ganze Wochenende über pissen...ob es da so richtig Spaß gemacht hätte...mmhhh


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Juli 2011)

Wetter wär nicht das Problem gewesen...aber das war auch irgendwie alles so kurzfristig.

Nächstes Jahr wär cool wenn wir auch oben im Fahrerlager übernachten würden und Abends dann noch gemütlich grillen und so...


----------



## lowrider89 (19. Juli 2011)

:hm der Patrick also Ka-Biker hätte vlt noch ein Platz in sein Zimmer. Was er da hat^^ Frag ihn mal


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Juli 2011)

Der will aber erst am Samstag gehn...und am Samstag Abend hab ich schon was vor.

Das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall...dann bist du auch wieder dabei...und dann planen wir das mal richtig. Wohnwagen besorgen...Zelt als Werkstatt einrichten...und Abend schön grillen und zusammensitzen


----------



## lowrider89 (19. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Der will aber erst am Samstag gehn...und am Samstag Abend hab ich schon was vor.
> 
> Das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall...dann bist du auch wieder dabei...und dann planen wir das mal richtig. Wohnwagen besorgen...Zelt als Werkstatt einrichten...und Abend schön grillen und zusammensitzen



Ok da bin ich dabei


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Juli 2011)

Dann geht es auch nicht nur um das Rennen sondern auch um lustiges Beisammensein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (19. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Der will aber erst am Samstag gehn...und am Samstag Abend hab ich schon was vor.
> 
> Das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall...dann bist du auch wieder dabei...und dann planen wir das mal richtig. Wohnwagen besorgen...Zelt als Werkstatt einrichten...und Abend schön grillen und zusammensitzen




Der will nicht, der muss Freitags bis 20Uhr arbeiten..


----------



## Saci (19. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall...dann bist du auch wieder dabei...und dann planen wir das mal richtig. Wohnwagen besorgen...Zelt als Werkstatt einrichten...und Abend schön grillen und zusammensitzen



klingt gut - bin dabei ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (20. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei - wenn ich s net organisieren muss  klingt aber auf jeden Fall sehr gut 

Morgen nachmittag jemand n bissi Smdh? Wetter soll ja net soo schlimm sein 
Edit: Wird doch nix bei mir - bin zu sehr im Cablecambasteln drin


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (21. Juli 2011)

Was denkt ihr, wann macht's Sinn Sonntag in Wildbad zum zuschauen aufzuschlagen?


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube um 11:00Uhr gehts los. Da will ich dann schon oben sein....


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn so früh würde ich fast sagen um 10ne oben  Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dürfte da dann Training Lizenzklasse sein - da gibts bestimmt auch noch einiges zu schaun  Wenn wer genaue Zeiten kennt nur her damit


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juli 2011)

Falls sich einer von euch ein Demo 2012 kaufen mÃ¶chte, dass sind die Preise:

Demo8/1 3499â¬

Demo8/2 4999â¬

...ich glaub ich nehm eins


----------



## Saci (21. Juli 2011)

aajoooo, schnäppsche.. da nehm ich gleich 2  ...


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juli 2011)

....dann können wir ja ne Sammelbestellung machen. Im dutzend bestimmt billiger 

...mmmhhh dann nehme ich das 8/1


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Juli 2011)

Scheinen aber so übliche Preise zu sein - und wenn man sich die Ausstattung des Topmodells anschaut dann hätte ich da weit mehr erwartet... Woher haste denn die Infos? Scheinen mir fast 2011er Preise zu sein oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juli 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Scheinen aber so übliche Preise zu sein - und wenn man sich die Ausstattung des Topmodells anschaut dann hätte ich da weit mehr erwartet... Woher haste denn die Infos? Scheinen mir fast 2011er Preise zu sein oder so



Ne nix 2011. Ich war heute bei meinem Händler und hab mir ein Angebot machen lassen. 

2011 hat das Demo 8/1 3399 gekostet, wenn ich mich recht entsinnen kann.


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Juli 2011)

Dann schlag zu beim 8.2er Saugeil ausgestattet, nahezu perfekt bis ins letzte Detail, optisch sehr nice ... - worauf wartest du? (Den nächsten Gehaltscheck? )


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juli 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Dann schlag zu beim 8.2er Saugeil ausgestattet, nahezu perfekt bis ins letzte Detail, optisch sehr nice ... - worauf wartest du? (Den nächsten Gehaltscheck? )



Ne das 2er doch nicht...völlig übertrieben der Preis...da kannst du ja billiger selbst auf bauen.


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Juli 2011)

Dir ist aber schon bewusst dass im 8.2er ne Boxxer Worldcup und n Cane Creek Double Barrel federn und im 8.1er n Van Rc und ne Boxxer Rc???? Und falls sich die billige Boxxer zu den 2010er Race modellen net gewaltig verbessert hat ist die ziemlich ******* ...Und wenn du anschaust was allein n CCDB kostet ... - kannste eher net zu dem Preis selbst aufbaun ... Find da den Preis vom 8.1er übertriebener - schlechte Austattung und trotzdem 3,5k - beim 8.2 sagen se wenigstens nur das beste vom besten und dafür halt auch teuer....


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juli 2011)

Ja schon....sind aber trotzdem 1,5k mehr. Und mal ganz ehrlich, mit dem Cane Creek und ner Worldcup Boxxer fahr ich auch nicht besser 

Außerdem gefällt mir die Lackierung vom 8/1 besser. Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache....ab Ende August kann man erst bestellen....solange muß ich noch warten. Ist dann wohl frühestens Oktober/November lieferbar.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (21. Juli 2011)

Wer fährt denn am Sonntag mit der Bahn hoch?


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juli 2011)

Wahrscheinlich ich...bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juli 2011)

Hab jetzt nach geschaut und falls es jemanden interessiert ....um 11:30Uhr ist Rennbeginn


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nach geschaut und falls es jemanden interessiert ....um 11:30Uhr ist Rennbeginn




...leider nicht für mich. Mich hats im Hasstunnel bei Seeding Run geschmissen.

Zuerst hats mir im Hasstunnel das Schaltwerk kaputt gemacht und dann hab ich natürlich voll ins leere getreten weil dann auch die Kette unten war. Und dann lag ich auch schon. Jetzt tut mir alles so ein bisschen weh und die Hüfte wird dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juli 2011)

Ach du Schande...dann hoffe ich mal, dass du dir da nix übles eingefangen hast.

Gute Besserung


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Juli 2011)

Die Strecke ist echt heftig anderst als sonst.

Kai/SLXdriver hat in der Quali 4:57min


----------



## lowrider89 (23. Juli 2011)

Naja also heftig ist nur der letzte Abschnitt vor dem Holzbrücken der Rest ist alles eig locker.
@ Patrick hab dich gesehen und angefeuert  Gute Besserung man!!!!


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Juli 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Naja also heftig ist nur der letzte Abschnitt vor dem Holzbrücken der Rest ist alles eig locker.
> @ Patrick hab dich gesehen und angefeuert  Gute Besserung man!!!!



Für mich wars halt blöd..
Ich kam um 9:30 musste meine Trainingsläufe machen ohne die Strecke je gesehen zu haben...
Wo standest du denn? Doch nicht an den Stellen an dennen ich rumgeeiert bin?


----------



## lowrider89 (23. Juli 2011)

Ähm nach´m Gang Bang wo es den Abhang runter ging  Ja wirst du dann morgen starten?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (23. Juli 2011)

Falls sich wer mitm Zug anschließen mag...Abfahrt 10:05 HBF Karlsruhe (IRE Richtung Stuttgart) oder halt ein paar Minuten später in Durlach. Ankunft BaWiBa 11:18, also kurz vor Renbeginn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (25. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mich gefunden


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Juli 2011)

slxdriver schrieb:


> ich hab mich gefunden



:d


----------



## lowrider89 (25. Juli 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gefunden



Ui ich glaube du verstehst da was falsch


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Juli 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ui ich glaube du verstehst da was falsch



Ist doch super bequem im Steinfeld.


----------



## Freeloader (25. Juli 2011)

Kein Wunder dass am Samstag aufm SMDH tote hose war. 

Kleine Warnung: Nach dem ersten Abschnitt hats direkt am Einstieg ein Nest mit Wespen in der Erde  Bei sonem alten Baumstumpf. Dort nicht stehenbleiben!


An alle Gestürzten: Gute Besserung!


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Juli 2011)

Wie siehts mit Wildbad bei euch am Sonntag aus (aber nicht bei Sauwetter)?

Der Patrick, ich und noch n paar andere kommen...is ja immer lustig mit ner kleine Gruppe.


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Wildbad bei euch am Sonntag aus (aber nicht bei Sauwetter)?
> 
> Der Patrick, ich und noch n paar andere kommen...is ja immer lustig mit ner kleine Gruppe.




Ich komme vielleicht wenn die Genesung weiterhin so gut fortschreitet.
Medis und die Gute Pflege der Mama zeigen Wirkung..

Ich muss nur noch schauen was am Rad kaputt ist. Hab noch nicht drauf geschaut.


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Juli 2011)

Hoffe echt, dass das Wetter am Sonntag paßt. War schon bald 4 Wochen nicht mehr im Bikepark ....


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Juli 2011)

Top...dann werd mal gefälligst bis zum Wochenende gesund

Vielleicht is auch nur das Schaltauge abgerissen.


----------



## ms06-rider (26. Juli 2011)

Werd vermutlich da sein  Ich hoff auch dass gut Wetter ist - will lieber chillig runter gurken und kein Stress mit nasser Strecke haben 
Edit: So wie Samstag vermutlich auch - auf den Freitag werd ich wohl Wetterbedingt genauso verzichten wie auf den Donnerstag - und morgen kann ich net -.- ICH WILL ENDLICH SOMMMMMMER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (27. Juli 2011)

hallo ihr leutz, hat irgentjemand au 6 1/2 wochen ferien wie ich ? XD ... wer hat den au mal under der woche zeit nach wiba zu gehn ? ...


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juli 2011)

Naja frei hab ich bis zum 17 Oktober  Allerdings stehen in der Zeit leider noch n paar Klausuren an, sodass ich net nur frei hab sondern auch gut schaun muss dass ich zum lernen komm - allerdings sollte da durchaus noch Zeit genug sein um ab und an in Wiba zu sein - auch unter der Woche


----------



## JojoBertel (27. Juli 2011)

Gude Sache


----------



## Saci (27. Juli 2011)

also alex und ich sind wohl am SA in wildebade- wenns wetter nich komplett rumspackt - sonntag fällt bei mir radtechnisch flach - da werd ich kater haben ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Juli 2011)

@Saci: Gibts in Langesteinbach eigentlich noch n anderen Trail wie das mit den Roadgap?


----------



## Saci (27. Juli 2011)

nee, dort gibbet nischd.. leider.. 
argh. hät ich gewusst das es doch so trocken heut bleibt hät sich smdh doch gelohnt -.-


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Juli 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> also alex und ich sind wohl am SA in wildebade- wenns wetter nich komplett rumspackt - sonntag fällt bei mir radtechnisch flach - da werd ich kater haben ^^



...du wirst dich doch wohl nicht mit Alkohol berauschen wollen?!


----------



## Saci (27. Juli 2011)

ALKO..waaas? kenn isch ned! Ich meinte natürlich das Katzen-Männchen meiner schwester, auf welches ich am Sonntag aufpassen muss ... an was ihr böse bube immer gleich denkt  .. schlimm ..


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...du wirst dich doch wohl nicht mit Alkohol berauschen wollen?!



Ach was, Sonntag muss er auf die kleinen Kater seiner Mutter aufpassen  (Edit: Mist zu langsam - kommt davon wenn man erst noch während dem Kommentar schreiben was an der Cablecam testet um zu schaun ob das so passt ) 

Btw: ARGHGJHGHJ so n scheiß, wieso darf man Kugellager nicht seitlich belasten -.- Ist doch voll nervig - bastel jetzt schon seit insgesamt einigen Stunden an der blöden Aufhängung für den Kack Motor (der sich am Ende hoffentlich net als zu schwach herausstellt) -.-

Ich glaub ich bastel einfach die Rolle direkt auf den Motor ^^ wird vermutlich auch besser passen was die theoretische Endgeschwindigkeit angeht ^^
Irgendwelche Ideen wie ich n Motor mit nem Zahnrad drauf und ne Antriebsrolle kombinieren kann? ^^ 
@(Ex)Modellbaufraktion: Wo bekomm ich so n Motorritzel her? Also RL, net im Inet ^^
@Saci: Was genau is n das für ne Platte gewesen? Ich musste feststellen dass der Kontakt mit Patex das harte Material in eine Art Hartgummi verwandelt hat  Wenn ich also net genug Grip haben sollte dann werde ich wohl einfach die Lauffläche n bissi mit Kleber einschmieren xD
Immernoch @Saci: Kann ich also das Motorritzel einfach mit 2 Komponentenkleber, nem Montagekleber oder nem 2 Komponenten Fakemetallzeug zusammenbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (27. Juli 2011)

@Flo.. des müsste normales PVC sein ^^ - und wenns vom gewicht später zu krass wird kann ich in die rollen eigentlich auch noch ein paar löcher reinmachen - weniger bewegliche masse - wär der Akkulaufzeit evtl. ganz zuträglich, sind ja schon ziemliche glötze die dinger.. ^^



ähm.. wo due Zahnräder herbekommst.. keine ahnung .. Modellbauladen.. kenn ich in KA sponatn nurn Döring in der Herrenstraße und hinter der Kaiserpassage den.. ähm.. keine ahnung wie der heißt.

Wie du das Zahnrad an den motor bekommst - denk da könnt ich nen "Adapter" oder iwas drehen, das sollte kein problem sein. 

Genau wie Acshen für die Lager - hab das nich ganz kapiert was du mit der seitlichen belastung meinst.. ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juli 2011)

Die Rollen sind beim Gewicht ganz sicher net das Problem 

Werd wohl einfach mal versuchen das reinzukleben - meld mich dann wenn des schief gegangen ist und die Rolle sich vollständig aufgelöst hat 

Mit seitliche Belastung mein ich wenn du z.b. was zwischen den beiden Außenringen von 2 Lagern festklemmst und dann noch die Inennringe aneinander klemmst - sollte zwar laufen von der Theorie, durch die schräge Verspannung hast du aber viel höhere Reibung...


----------



## Saci (27. Juli 2011)

hm.. kay, wenn iwas gedreht werden muss oder so - kann auch Die arme für dei rollen aus Alu fräsen usw..^^

Jemand morgen am SMDH?  .. würd gern mein 4X radl bissle brügeln.. bzw. meine knochen scinden, bin total eingerostet und erkältet .. ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juli 2011)

Dir is aber schon bewusst das morgen das Wetter eher schlechter angekündigt ist als heute  Wenns ok is wäre ich dabei 

Thx fürs Angebot, ich schau ma wie das jetzt mit dem Motor klappt und meld mich dann wenns net klappen sollte ...


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Juli 2011)

Wann seid ihr dann oben?


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Juli 2011)

Sonntag bin ich aufjeden dabei wenns nicht in strömen regnet.
SMDH wäre ich nächste Woche mal unter der Woche dabei....ich hab noch 1,5 Wochen Urlaub..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (27. Juli 2011)

Sonntag gibts Traumwetter

...zumindest soll es trocken sein...und der Grip dürfte auch nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr dann oben?



morgen? Ich vermute mal net, weil zummindest bei meinem Wetterdienst (ok für Karlsruhe ist er net soo zuverlässig dafür aber für Wildbad und das ist wichtiger  ) für morgen Dauerpiss angekündigt ist ... Ansonsten halt nachmittags iwann, noch glaub ich aber net dran ....


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Juli 2011)

Stand der Genesung:....


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Juli 2011)

Ok, nachdem mein Wetterbericht für Karlsruhe mal wieder versagt hat (welcher funzt denn für Karlsruhe gut? ) Schließ ich mich mal der Frage an: Wann oben? Sagt mir rechtzeitig Bescheid, ich muss noch meinen Dämpfer einbauen ^^
Bzw ich ergänze die Frage um "Wann Abfahrt am Albtalbahnhof falls mehere mitwollen aus der Innenstadt ansonsten wann bei dir Saci?" für die Tourenorientierten (=Autolosen) unter uns 
@KA-Biker: So ähnlich sah mal einer aus mit dem ich Abhärtungstraining gemacht hab  -allerdings wars sein gesamter Unterarm, nach ner Woche und er war sehr zufrieden mit dem Stand der Genesung - war schon garnimmer geschwollen Oo

Btw: Wenn ihr mal was kleben wollt, kann ich euch Uhu Endfest 300 empfehlen  Wenn man zum Aushärten den Backofen verwendet gehts sogar recht schnell  So, dann hoffen dass die blöde Rolle jetzt endlich mal sauber gerade auf dem Motor klebt - wenn net hab ich n Problem bei der Menge Babstoff die da drin hängt


----------



## Saci (28. Juli 2011)

hey, bei mir wirds heut nichts mit radfahren.. hab akutens chlaf-entzug und es wäre fahrlässig sich jetzt aufs rad zu schwingen.. leider.. bin eh nich so fit, die erkältung nervt seit 2 wochen -.-


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Juli 2011)

Werd dann wohl auch net raus fahren (zu faul und ich sollte noch so manches andere tun ^^)
Offtopic: Es ist unglaublich ey -.- Man sollte die verdammten Amis oder wer auch sonst dafür noch alles verantwortlich ist von diesem Planten runterbomben. Diese Penner mit ihrem scheiß Maßsystem aus der Steinzeit. Dass se net immer jedes mal wenn n neuer Präsident kommt ihre "foot" neu eichen ist aber auch alles  Gibt es doch tatsächlich so sinnlose Zollgrößen Inbusschlüssel  Die man sich dann auch noch total gut merken kann, mit gängigen Größen wie: 3/32" 7/64" oder auch 7/32" ...Wer hat denen eigentlich ins Hirn geschissen?????? Ok man kann mal Mist produzieren - keine Frage - aber irgendwann muss man s doch einsehen dass man völligen Bockmist produziert hat und dann halt doch das System wechseln ....
-> Afk, aus nem alten Inbus den ich nicht mehr brauch irgend ne dämliche Zollgröße feilen -.-


----------



## Saci (28. Juli 2011)

für was brauchste nen Zoll-inbus? - habn im geschäft en paar von den dingern..


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Juli 2011)

Naja die tolle Schrauben mit diesem seltsamen Gewinde für Kameras ist ne Zollschraube - und wie ich feststellen musste haben die sogar ganz tolle Zollinbus (wie zum Teufel ist der Plural) ... Passt schon, ich hab bereits einen angefertigt


----------



## Saci (29. Juli 2011)

ich werd jetzt ma versuchen bissle am SMDH zu fahren - wenn jemand kommen könnt und mich einsammelt wäre ich demjenigen sehr verbunden  ..


----------



## ms06-rider (29. Juli 2011)

Na Saci? Warste ne Runde duschen? 
Ps: Falls du jetzt los fährst gehste in ner halben bis 3/4 Stunde wieder duschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (29. Juli 2011)

war radeln.. ohne viel gedusche, zumindest nicht von oben.. eher von innen herraus ^^ .. aber war zeimlich schmerzhaft, iwas is in meinem Knie kaputt, wildbad fällt morgen viell. flach.. werd wohl iim KH vorbeischaun wenns nich besser wird -.-


----------



## ms06-rider (29. Juli 2011)

Ja, die zweite Dusche hat sich etwas verzögert  dürfte jetzt dann aber glei entreffen  Und mit der ersten haste wohl Glück gehabt - hier hats ma kurz ganz schön übel geschüttet...aber was zum Henker hast du gemacht? oO Dann mal gute Besserung was auch immer du genau hast ....


----------



## Saci (29. Juli 2011)

hab garnichts gemacht.. hab auch keine ahnung was es genau is, hat gestern son bissle angefangen das beim laufen schmerzen auftreten.. meistens beim "abheben" ..a lso beim laufen wenn mas bein nach vorne zieht.. kann den schmerz au ned genau lokaliesieren und beim abdrücken auch kein direkten punkt gefunden wos weh tut.. seehr seltsam.. iwie als würdn knochen aufeinander reiben oder ein knochen aufn nerv drücken .. Whatever  .. is halt im rechten knie, welches eh schon bisschen abge****t is.. jetzt am schauen.. im notfall morgen am checken lassen - is echt en krasser schmerz -.-


----------



## ms06-rider (29. Juli 2011)

Und? Wer ist morgen alles dabei in Wiba?
Anderes Thema: ICH WILL NACH LAC BLANC ^^ Will net mal jemand fahren und mich mitnehmen ?  
@Saci: Klingt net sooo supi ... dann ma gute Besserung und viel Glück dass nix ernstes is


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Juli 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Und? Wer ist morgen alles dabei in Wiba?
> Anderes Thema: ICH WILL NACH LAC BLANC ^^ Will net mal jemand fahren und mich mitnehmen ?
> @Saci: Klingt net sooo supi ... dann ma gute Besserung und viel Glück dass nix ernstes is



Ich weiß noch nicht so recht, vielleicht komme ich auch schon morgen. Aber aufjeden Fall nur einen halben Tag.


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich bin Sonntag da *endlichmalwieder* nach 4 Wochen Bikeparkabstinenz in Wildbad.

@Saci

...Knieschmerzen sind echt madig...schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Saci (30. Juli 2011)

thx.. also nachm aufstehn fühl sich alles wieder top an .. wer geht radfahren? ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (30. Juli 2011)

Wildbad oder SMDH?


----------



## JojoBertel (30. Juli 2011)

Also ich würd morgen wildbad kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (30. Juli 2011)

weiß nich.. wetter sieht grad nimmer so toll aus, fängt gleich an zu pissen -.-  aber wenns heut nachmittag beser wird könnt ma schon noch ne runde smhd fahren gehn.. wildbad is schlecht, hab kein auto -.-


----------



## speschelaisd (30. Juli 2011)

Ich würd heut Mittag auch ne Runde mitkommen...wann wärst du denn oben?


----------



## Saci (30. Juli 2011)

geh nachher zur freundin zum essen.. und könnt dort so um halb 2 los.. d.h. könnt so 14:20 oben sein, wenn dir das passt. 
- mit welchem rad würdeste kommen wollen? demo oder HT? ^^ 
 iwie schaff cihs immer die verschissenen beläge zu verglasen mitm 4X rad.. bin ich zu fett, die strecke zu steil, die scheiben zu klein (180/160) oder ich einfach nurn verschissener dauerbremser?


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Juli 2011)

Ich stehe auch noch zwischen Wildbad und SMDH....Auto ist aufjeden Fall gepackt.


----------



## Saci (30. Juli 2011)

wennde mich um halb 2 in rüppurr abholst komm ich mit.. aber du nimmst ja niemand im auto mit.. also komm mit uns zum smdh


----------



## Saci (30. Juli 2011)

also ich komm jetzt einfach mitm demo.. mirs grad eingefallen das ichn schleichenden platten am SX hab .. gestern mit zwischenstop im radladen grad noch so heimgekommen.. und jetzt keine zeit mehr schlauch zu wecheln, muss zum essen

also sieht man sich so 20 nach 2 oben ..falls das nich klappt - Patrick hat meine nummer, aber ich werd oben sein. 
cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (30. Juli 2011)

Mimimi, ich hab kein Auto mimimi - dann fahr halt Bahn - immer wieder n Abendteuer - man weis nie ob man seinen Anschlusszug bekommt 

Heute net wiba war ne gute Entscheidung - die Strecke ist derbe zerbombt und es waren noch rießeige Matschlöcher auf der Strecke weils dort letzte Nacht übelst gepisst hat ....Gott sei dank hatte ich Schlammreifen drauf - ach ne moment das war Steff -.-
Ps: Wer auch immer morgen alles mit dabei sein wird - den IXS Drop erst anschaun - die Landung sieht grad ziemlich übel aus ... man kann eigentlich nur ganz links landen - mittig ist ein Meteoritenkrater ...


----------



## speschelaisd (30. Juli 2011)

Wie ist eigentlich der Streckenzustand so allgemein...sehr zerbombt?


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der Streckenzustand so allgemein...sehr zerbombt?



was wildbad angeht....geht schon..halb so wild!


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2011)

...ist Wildbad denn nicht immer zerbombt?


----------



## speschelaisd (30. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...ist Wildbad denn nicht immer zerbombt?



Wir wollen ja schließlich auch Downhill fahren


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2011)

...genau...


----------



## JojoBertel (30. Juli 2011)

wer fährt n morgen mit der bahn ?


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> wer fährt n morgen mit der bahn ?



Ich bin am Rennen Sonnatgs nach Wildbad mit der Bahn gefahren, das reicht mir wieder für mindestens ein Jahr...verdammte Bahn 

Gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (30. Juli 2011)

@ Florian und Patrick:

War die Rennlinie heut noch auf?


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> @ Florian und Patrick:
> 
> War die Rennlinie heut noch auf?



Natürlich, nicht.^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (30. Juli 2011)

@spezi: Nope war se net - war wieder die Linie abgesteckt wie vorm Rennen - allerdings hat die Rennlinie halt diese Linie benutzt (ausgewaschen wie immer halt ^^) oder eben auch gekreuzt. Dadurch ist s halt speziell an den kreuzenden Stellen sehr matschig gewesen und es lagen haufenweise lose Steine rum - wurden aber teils heute entfernt... An machen Stellen sind halt ganz schöne Löcher, z.B. vor der rechten Line über den ersten Absatz des Donnerbalkens und ein rießiges in der Landung des Ixs Drops...

@Jojo: Da ich leider kein Auto habe werde ich wohl in der Bahn sitzen - 9.19, Gleis 10 Hauptbahnhof Karlsruhe, RE nach Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof mit Halt in Durchlach, Wilferdingen Singen und Pforzheim Hauptbahnhof (und danach folgenden), Ankunft an Gleis 3 um 9.42, Umstieg in die S6 nach Bad Wildbad, Abfahrt um 9.47, Ankunft Bad Wildbad Bahnhof so 10.16 oder 10.17 - ich weis nur dass se am Uhlandplatz um 10.18 ankommt  (oO Ich glaub ich fahr zu oft Bahn xD)


----------



## JojoBertel (30. Juli 2011)

okay ... dann nehm ich wohl die 911er bei mir in berghausen


----------



## ms06-rider (30. Juli 2011)

So?:







Bis vielleicht in Pforzheim dann, je nachdem wie weit vorne oder hinten du und ich einsteigen 

Ps: Shit wie mach ich das Kack Bild kleiner? oO


----------



## JojoBertel (30. Juli 2011)

XD ^^ man kann auch absichtlich mist rein interpretieren  , meine natürlich die bahn um 09:11


----------



## JojoBertel (30. Juli 2011)

ja, pfortzheim sehn wir uns dann warscheinlich ... 
ich bin dann warscheinlich in der vorderen bahn wenn sie ankommt in pf und in der hinteren wenn sie abfährt in pf ...(komischer sackgassen bahnhof)


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2011)

...dann sieht man ja morgen in Wildbad einige bekannte Gesichter. Ist ja fast wie im Winter  auf dem SmDh:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KA-Biker (31. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...dann sieht man ja morgen in Wildbad einige bekannte Gesichter. Ist ja fast wie im Winter  auf dem SmDh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir müssen nochmal so ein Gruppenbild irgendwann machen.


----------



## Saci (31. Juli 2011)

ja, auf jedne fall, lass mal alle wieder am smdh treffen und ne runde radeln gehn  .. viel spaß in wildbad jungens!


----------



## speschelaisd (31. Juli 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ja, auf jedne fall, lass mal alle wieder am smdh treffen und ne runde radeln gehn  .. viel spaß in wildbad jungens!



Das 'Jungens' kenn ich irgendwo her...achja, von den Ludolfs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (31. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das 'Jungens' kenn ich irgendwo her...achja, von den Ludolfs




Na habt ihr den neuen integrierten Streichelzoo genossen?


----------



## speschelaisd (31. Juli 2011)

Is doch ganz lustig mit den Schafen und Ziegen...wolltest du heut nicht kommen?


----------



## KA-Biker (31. Juli 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Is doch ganz lustig mit den Schafen und Ziegen...wolltest du heut nicht kommen?




Ich war dann doch gestern schon, weil ich Heute lieber was anderes machen wollte.
Ich glaub ich gehe kommende Woche mal unter der Woche, da ist bestimmt schön leer.


----------



## ms06-rider (31. Juli 2011)

Smdh fahren? Wann? Morgen? Übermorgen? Mittwoch will ich eig nach Wildbad  Do ist laut meinem Wetterbereicht Scheißwetter - für Wildbad wird das wohl zutreffen, daher werd ich dann wohl net in Wiba sein - wenn s gut genug ist könnten wir auch do hier fahren, Fr dann wohl wieder Wildbad, ist wohl die geschickteste Möglichkeit heim zu kommen um am Samstag nach Lac Blanc zu kommen  - hmmmm ^^ Ich glaub ich freu mich auf die Woche  Ps: Die Termine sind natürlich nicht einander ausschließend 

@Jojo: Biste doch lieber mit den 911ern durch den Schwarzwald gefahren?


----------



## speschelaisd (31. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte, du willst ab morgen lernen


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Juli 2011)

Spaßig wars heute... aber Pizza gab es heute Abend keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (31. Juli 2011)

Anfangen mit lernen  - die nächste Klausur steht Ende September an - da kann ich s ruhig gelassen angehen ... es geht mir drum einfach jeden Tag n bisschen was zu machen - ne Stunde oder zwei, kurz vor den Klausuren wird das Pensum dann erhöht 

Ich muss mich korrigieren - morgen habe ich nur mittags Zeit ...


----------



## KA-Biker (31. Juli 2011)

Kann mir einer spontan sagen was die 1/2 Inch für ne Bedeutung haben?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52956

Ich würde mir gern den blauen bestellen, aber in D ist alles ausverkauft. Ist das die Gradzahl der Biegung?


----------



## lowrider89 (31. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...dann sieht man ja morgen in Wildbad einige bekannte Gesichter. Ist ja fast wie im Winter  auf dem SmDh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Und diesmal will ich auch mit drauf


----------



## jatschek (1. August 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Kann mir einer spontan sagen was die 1/2 Inch für ne Bedeutung haben?



1/2 Inch = Zoll, ist der Rise des Lenkers. In dem Fall 12,7mm.


----------



## KA-Biker (1. August 2011)

jatschek schrieb:


> 1/2 Inch = Zoll, ist der Rise des Lenkers. In dem Fall 12,7mm.



Danke, aggressiver XC-Fahrer.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. August 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Und diesmal will ich auch mit drauf



Gibs doch endlich zu...du wolltest mit uns nicht auf ein Bild


----------



## KA-Biker (1. August 2011)

Braucht noch jemand was von Chainreaction?


----------



## lowrider89 (1. August 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Gibs doch endlich zu...du wolltest mit uns nicht auf ein Bild



Ja ok stimm da haste recht!  Oh will aber trotzdem ^^


----------



## Pead (1. August 2011)

Ist morgen jemand am Wattkopf?

@ms06-rider: Muss nicht noch die Cable Cam eingeweiht werden?


----------



## lowrider89 (1. August 2011)

Also im prinzip hätte ich lust, aber ich muss um 15Uhr erstmal nach Rastatt und habe null kp wie lange ich dort bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (1. August 2011)

Ich hab inzwischen n vollen Tagesplan - ohne Biken  Kettenblatt für mein Tues hab ich auch noch net  Naja schau mer mal 

Jo, die Cablecam muss noch eingeweiht werden - zunächst aber müsste sie fertig gebaut werden ... Hab jetzt n Motorritzel bestellt, weil das das ich benutzt habe das noch an dem Motor vom Ferngesteuerten Auto dran war runter gefallen ist - nachdem ich s dann endlcih in die Antriebsrolle befestigt bekommen habe -.- wenn des da ist kann ich weiter baun und dann ist se auch hoffentlich bald fertig - naja viel is es jedenfalls nimmer... Da das Ding jedoch recht groß und schwer geworden ist würde ich sagen dass man dazu wenn dann nen ganzen Tag verwendet  - auch Seil spannen und einige Anläufe bis alles schön gefilmt ist - das dauert alles ....


----------



## Freeloader (2. August 2011)

Ich hÃ¤tte lust Abends so um 6 halb 7 ne Runde Smdh zu fahren. Aber ganz allein am Berg hab ich koi luschd

â¬: Geht am Wochenende jemand nach Wildbad?


----------



## Saci (2. August 2011)

würd gern, aber bin nachher zum grillen eingeladen.. ab morgen solls ja schon wieder nass werden -.- ..


----------



## lowrider89 (2. August 2011)

Jemand morgen bock auf SMDH? Aber auch erst gegen Abend?


----------



## Freeloader (2. August 2011)

Bock schon. Wenns Wetter passt bin ich da.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (3. August 2011)

Pead und ich sind wohl auch irgendwann ab 15 Uhr, tendenziell eher etwas später, mal dort!


----------



## Freeloader (3. August 2011)

Bei mir wirds wohl eher 7


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (3. August 2011)

Fährt eigentlich jmd. nach La Bresse?!


----------



## ms06-rider (4. August 2011)

Heute jemand Smdh und andere Strecken? Da ich fürs basteln n bissi länger gebraucht hab als kalkuliert wird das wohl nix mit Wiba heut ^^ - also muss ich wohl hier n bisschen rumgurken 
Werd dann denk ich so gemütlich gegen 12e oder 1e los gurken, ersma nach Durlach aufn Turmberg in der Hoffnung die Sprünge leben noch  und dann weiter Richtung Smdh, sodass ich da dann um 3e bis 4e rum am Smdh bin, dort n Weilchen fahren und dann natürlich noch den Panoramatrail als Abschluss - schließt sich wer an? -  Gerne auch nur für Etappen 

Btw: Es kann net zufällig jemand von euch Marzocchi Gabeln servicen? Hab hier ne MZ 66 RC2X 2007 die mal ihren Erstservice bräuchte  Und Gabel servicen bin ich mir iwie noch net so sicher 
@Dreiundzwanzig: Ich fahr nicht, aber wenn n paar am Sonntag hin fahren würden wäre ich dabei - wird bestimmt lustig  Mega Matschschlacht xD - sollten halt dann schon n paar mit gehen damits vom Sprit her net zu teuer wird - vielleicht ergibt sich ja n Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (4. August 2011)

Wird wohl heut nix, aber ich wär die sehr verbunden wenn du "Werkzeug" mitnehmen  und die Strecke wieder richten würdest. Ich hätte gerne auch noch 10 Anlieger mehr. Sollte ja in deinen ganztages Radfahrplan reinpassen 

Gabelservice sehe ich unkritisch solange die Buchsen nicht raus müssen. 
Hatte zwar noch keine 66 dafür aber schon Z1, Rev, Rec, Psy, Banditgabel 
Machs aber am besten selbst. Ist nichts wildes und mit Zeit und gescheitem Werkzeug (kannste auch bei mir ausleihen) macht das sogar Spaß.


----------



## black soul (4. August 2011)

66 er service kannste selber machn, aufschrauben öl rauslaufen lassen, jede seite einzeln.
neues öl rein, zu und fertig.


----------



## Freeloader (4. August 2011)

Und wenn du Öl nicht bestellen willst: Im Louis gibts 10er und 5er, falls 7,5er rein muss kannst du das mischen.


----------



## ms06-rider (4. August 2011)

Ok, thx - klingt eigentlich doch recht entspannt  Buchsen sind top - Dichtungen könnte man evtl ma tauschen - allerdings dichten se noch supi von dem her kann ich se dann eigentlich auch lassen - die müsste ich noch bestellen und es scheint als würde sich das Wochenende super anbieten um mal die Gabeln zu servicen ...
@ Freeloader: Welches Werkzeug braucht man da denn üblicherweise? N Kurbelabzieher hab ich schon ausgeliehen  - was braucht man da sonst noch?


----------



## Freeloader (4. August 2011)

Ziehst du die Kurbeln ab um die Gabel auseinander zu bauen? 

Von RS gibts auf Youtube service videos. Da kannst du dich mal dran orientiren. 

Wenn du keine Dichtungen wechseln willst, lass die Staubdichtungen am besten drin und Putz sie halt.

Du brauchst Fett für die Schwämme unter den Staubdichtungen, dann irgendwelche Nuß- und Inbusschlüssel(Aufsätze) und am besten nen Drehmomentschlüssel. Saubere Lappen und idealerweise ne lange Rundbürste / nen langen nicht metallischen Stab.


----------



## ms06-rider (4. August 2011)

Jaja net Kurbelabzieher sondern n Zahnkranzabzieher - und ja den braucht ich tatsächlich - damit bekommt man bei ner 66 die oberen Dinger auf  (Quelle: http://www.wheresweyland.com/images/2006_marzocchi_service_manuals/2006-66-rc2x.pdf S.11)
Da ich ja eh noch einkaufen muss lässt sich so ne Art nichtmetallische Rundbürste ja organisieren - Drehmomentschlüssel? ^^ Muss auch ohne gehn  und ansonsten les ich mir die Anleitung halt erst mal noch genau durch um zu sehen ob ich noch irgendwas brauch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (4. August 2011)

Miss die Muttern ab und sag mir was fÃ¼r AufsÃ¤tze du brauchst. und wieviel Drehmoment. Bis 24Nm hab ich einen da. Kann ich dir mit passenden AufsÃ¤tzen dann ausleihen.


â¬: Achja: und falls das Ãl nur zur Schmierung ist, kannst du genausogut MotorÃ¶l nehmen. Ist billiger und schmiert super. Ist bei meinen jetzt auch drin.
MOTORENOEL PROCYCLE 4-T.TEILS., SAE 10W-40, 1 L. 	7,95


----------



## funbiker9 (5. August 2011)

Könnte mal einer von euch...schönes Bikewetter bestellen?

Die ständige Regenvorhersage fürs Wochenende geht mir langsam auf die Eier.


DANKE IM VORAUS JUNGS


----------



## ms06-rider (5. August 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Die ständige Regenvorhersage fürs Wochenende geht mir langsam auf die Eier.



 Geht mir ganz genauso - durchkreuzt mir voll meinen Plan nur an Tagen die auf -tag enden biken zu gehn - und Mittwochs  Wobei das meine Kondition und meine Hände sowieso net zulassen würden


----------



## funbiker9 (5. August 2011)

Grillparty wurde morgen Abend jetzt auch abgesagt...DANKE du dämlicher Wettergott...und ich hatte schon mit ner Flasche Wein geliebäugelt, welche ich mir zu Gemüte führen wollte.

Die hätte mir sicherlich gut getan...


----------



## lowrider89 (5. August 2011)

Tja das Wetter steht eben auf meiner Seite! Solange ich nicht biken kann ,bleibt es so schön regnerisch


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (5. August 2011)

Es tut sich was: _Bad Wildbad: Sommerbergbahn am 16. August wieder da
http://www.goldstadt-tv.com/?p=2988_


----------



## KA-Biker (5. August 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Es tut sich was: _Bad Wildbad: Sommerbergbahn am 16. August wieder da
> http://www.goldstadt-tv.com/?p=2988_



Sehr geil....ich dachte erst Sept/Okt.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. August 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Tja das Wetter steht eben auf meiner Seite! Solange ich nicht biken kann ,bleibt es so schön regnerisch



Wann darfst du denn wieder biken?


----------



## lowrider89 (5. August 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wann darfst du denn wieder biken?



In zwei Wochen darf ich wieder auf´s Rad. Also müsst ihr euch noch gedulden^^


----------



## funbiker9 (5. August 2011)

...das ist ja ein absehbarer Zeitraum...



*Devinci Wilson aka Demo Prototyp 2012* und scheen breiten Lenker

 ...ich wußte es doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (5. August 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Sehr geil....ich dachte erst Sept/Okt.



Naja, wann die offizielle Eröffnung ist steht halt leider nicht da...mal abwarten - aber macht immerhin Hoffnung drauf, dass es keine Verzögerungen geben sollte.


----------



## Saci (6. August 2011)

iwie hab ich lust zu radeln.. wer geht heute abend oder morgen noch wo fahren? - morgen irgendjenamd in nen park?


----------



## ms06-rider (6. August 2011)

Ich hab auch Lust zu radeln  Heut abend aber sicher net - und morgen Park hat halt den Nachteil dass es heute abend/nacht noch derbst schiffen soll ... Wildbad die 4x fahren wäre ne Überlegung, der Dh wird noch Seichnass sein ...
Edit: Bzw Abends dann hier n bissi noch Smdh fahren oder so, falls das Wetter abends besser werden sollte ...müss mer sehn, ich hab da net ganz so den Drang, ich kann auch Montag wieder, und Dienstag und...


----------



## SLXDriver (6. August 2011)

Jo morgen SMDH?  
Wiba war sahne heute


----------



## Freeloader (6. August 2011)

Ich meld mal Montag abend SMDH an


----------



## SLXDriver (6. August 2011)

Werde auch da sein 
Dann sieht man dich ja endlich mal wieder!


----------



## Saci (6. August 2011)

also moren maximal SMDH - wenns gegen nachmittag mitm wetter besser aussieht bin ich dabei


----------



## ms06-rider (6. August 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> also moren maximal SMDH - wenns gegen nachmittag mitm wetter besser aussieht bin ich dabei



So stehts bei mir inzwischen auch ungefähr, wobei ich eher net glaub dass das bei mir was wird


----------



## Saci (6. August 2011)

ich glaub eher das das wetter ned mitspielt, aber habs auto, werd dann evtl. spontan oben parken und grad bissle die ersten 2 bis 3 fahren gehn paar mal .. oder mitm 4X rad.. ma schaun, werds hier vorher aber reinschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (7. August 2011)

SMDH wäre ich Heute auch dabei aufjeden.


----------



## SLXDriver (7. August 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ich glaub eher das das wetter ned mitspielt, aber habs auto, werd dann evtl. spontan oben parken und grad bissle die ersten 2 bis 3 fahren gehn paar mal .. oder mitm 4X rad.. ma schaun, werds hier vorher aber reinschreiben



Willst mich abholen? Ich hab kb mitm 4x da hochzufahren... -.- Die sattelstütze is auf 5 cm gekürzt und dann isses wie ne dirt geo


----------



## ms06-rider (7. August 2011)

Wieso kürzt man die Sattelstütze auf 5cm wenn man es net wegen eines Knicks im Sitzrohr muss? Ich versteh diesen ganzen Gewichtstuningswahn nicht  ...


----------



## SLXDriver (7. August 2011)

Ich hab das nicht gekürzt, das hab ich so gekauft ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (7. August 2011)

MS würdest du auch kommen?


----------



## ms06-rider (7. August 2011)

Bin ich jetzt MS? ^^ 
Heut abend Smdh? Bin ich mir noch nicht sicher... aber Wetter scheint ja in Ordnung zu gehn...wollt eig einiges machen - damnit  - joa ich denk schon, aber eher erst gegen später, so 4e Abfahrt oder so, Wetter sollte ja nur noch besser werden heute... und ich will wenigstens noch n bissi was getan bekommen und Worldcup schaun 
Edit: Kommst du net von ganz weit im Norden? Fährst du Bahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (7. August 2011)

Ich hatte mal an 15Uhr gedacht, 16 Uhr fahren wir ja dann auch sicher noch.
Ich fahre mit dem Auto über Weingarten und dann die B3 durch. Dann bin ich schon da.


----------



## ms06-rider (7. August 2011)

Ich dachte eher an 16 Uhr losfahren, also kurz nach 17 Uhr dann oben  - wie sieht s mim Rest aus, an was für Zeiten dachtet ihr so?


----------



## KA-Biker (7. August 2011)

Also SLX und ich sind gegen 16 Uhr oben


----------



## ms06-rider (7. August 2011)

Näää ^^ - Worldcup schaun und dann ma gemütlich gucken dass ich los komm


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (7. August 2011)

Komme wohl auch so zw 16 und 17 Uhr mal hoch, jetzt Weltcup schauen


----------



## KA-Biker (7. August 2011)

Ok, wir sind dann irgendwo am SMDH  ab ca. 16Uhr. Bis später


----------



## ms06-rider (7. August 2011)

Haste nen Stream der funzt? Freecaster kackt bei mir grad total ab -.-


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (7. August 2011)

Bei mir läuft er einwandfrei, am Anfang war er aber auch bisschen am Stottern. Ziemlich dreckig die Geschichte da


----------



## Saci (7. August 2011)

okay, ich park unten und bin dann auch um 16:00- 16:30 oben - bis später!  .. ich komm mitm demo, bin zu faul am 4X den Schlauch zu wechseln ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (7. August 2011)

Morgen würde ich wieder ne kleine Runde fahren: 1e bei mir los, etwa um 2e am Turmberg, dort n bissi springen, auf 4-5e rüber zum Smdh, dort n bissi fahren und dann ne Runde Panoramatrail zum Abschluss - Wetter soll ganz passabel werden, evtl leichter Niederschlag, vermutlich so ähnlich wie heut abend ...also wer Zeit hat darf sich gerne anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (8. August 2011)

Ich zieh meine Meldung für heute zurück, bin nicht in der Lage zu fahren. Morgen vielleicht.


----------



## bobons (8. August 2011)

Falls jemand mit der Bahn nach Wildbad will, die Bahnstrecke ist bis 28.8. gesperrt: http://www.kvv.de/aktuell/neuigkeiten-rund-um-den-kvv/meldungen/article/stadtbahnbetrieb-auf-enztalbahn-eingestellt.html.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. August 2011)

Auf die Bahn ist eben kein Verlass mehr


----------



## ms06-rider (8. August 2011)

Mehr? War auf den Verein jemals Verlass? Wobei Verein das ganze noch zu sehr beschönigt - unorganisierter Haufen triffts wohl besser  - bin ma gespannt wie lang ich von Pforzheim nach Wildbad brauch - unter der Woche hab ich vermutlich keine Mitfahrgelegenheit, da ist dann CC fahren angesagt, sollte aber dank meiner Tourensau kein Problem sein  - wenigstens werd ich so endlich ma wieder fit 

@Bonbons: Danke  Wusste es zwar schon dank so ner Oma im Zug  und fast alle anderen fahren nicht Bahn (würde ich auch nicht wenn ich die Wahl hätte), aber nett uns drauf hinzuweisen  - hab irgendwie vergessen das zu tun ...


----------



## funbiker9 (8. August 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Mehr? War auf den Verein jemals Verlass? Wobei Verein das ganze noch zu sehr beschönigt - unorganisierter Haufen triffts wohl besser  - bin ma gespannt wie lang ich von Pforzheim nach Wildbad brauch - unter der Woche hab ich vermutlich keine Mitfahrgelegenheit, da ist dann CC fahren angesagt, sollte aber dank meiner Tourensau kein Problem sein  - wenigstens werd ich so endlich ma wieder fit
> 
> @Bonbons: Danke  Wusste es zwar schon dank so ner Oma im Zug  und fast alle anderen fahren nicht Bahn (würde ich auch nicht wenn ich die Wahl hätte), aber nett uns drauf hinzuweisen  - hab irgendwie vergessen das zu tun ...




Als ich vor 13-14 Jahren mit der Bahn gefahren bin, war alles noch gut. Kann mich nicht dran erinnern, dass es da mal größere Probleme gab ( außer halt Verspätungen )

...aber heut zu Tage, ne Danke öffentlicher Nahverkehr.


----------



## SLXDriver (9. August 2011)

Hey Leute,
Am Samstag in einer Woche also der 20. bauen wir ne Dirt Bahn am MTB-Club Karlsruhe (der in Rüppur ist^^) Naja da kommen Bagger und und und  Und das beste, wer kommt kann sogar noch ein bisschen entscheiden und seine Meinung einbringen lassen, je mehr wir sind, desto schneller haben wir endlich ne Bahn in Karlsruhe, wenn genug mitmachen usw könnten wir auch noch nen PumpTrack bauen 

gruß


----------



## Freeloader (9. August 2011)

Ist der Baustopp endlich vom Tisch? Wurde nach nem halben Jahr auch mal Zeit.

Ich plane ein wieder zu kommen.


----------



## ms06-rider (9. August 2011)

Wie groß sind denn die Tables geplant ? - bin unschlüssig ob ich komm oder net, an dem Tag war mal wieder Lac geplant ... Wenn Lac nix wird bin ich auf jeden Fall da


----------



## KA-Biker (9. August 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Am Samstag in einer Woche also der 20. bauen wir ne Dirt Bahn am MTB-Club Karlsruhe (der in Rüppur ist^^) Naja da kommen Bagger und und und  Und das beste, wer kommt kann sogar noch ein bisschen entscheiden und seine Meinung einbringen lassen, je mehr wir sind, desto schneller haben wir endlich ne Bahn in Karlsruhe, wenn genug mitmachen usw könnten wir auch noch nen PumpTrack bauen
> 
> gruß


 

Ist Grötzingen nicht besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (9. August 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ist Grötzingen nicht besser?



Hats in Grötzingen noch was außer der BMX Strecke, die wohl zu anstrengend und nicht auf springen ausgelegt ist?
An den Turmberg sollte man ne Line bauen dürfen, da wo auch schon der Sprung da oben steht, da hätte man genug Platz um n paar schöne größe Tables unterzubringen


----------



## SLXDriver (9. August 2011)

Hey,
Ja es ist alles vom Tisch und wir haben freie bauwahl, dadurch das es wieder einen Baustopp gab und die Strecke noch recht Variabel ist, lohnt es sich zu kommen, dann könnt ihr sicherlich noch den ein oder anderen Berg verschrieben, dadurch das Bagger kommen ist das wohl die einmalige Chance! 

gruß


----------



## ms06-rider (9. August 2011)

Hmmm^^ Vielleicht muss ich halt doch kommen - und dem Radelverein Beitreten


----------



## Saci (9. August 2011)

also wenn ich mich da an unsere sonntäglich bauorgie erinner weiß ich ned obs so gut is wenn wir alle kommen   .. wenn ich zeit hab werdsch vorbeischaun, evtl. kann ma danach ja nochn bisle smdh fahren gehn oder mitm bagger paar kicker bauen ^^


----------



## Freeloader (9. August 2011)

Oder du nimmst den Bagger mit auf den SMDH, würde sicher auch nicht schaden


----------



## ms06-rider (9. August 2011)

Wieso? Die Bauorgie war doch super  Wenn ich also net dabin und ihr da den Bagger habt und noch Zeit ist - hätte da ne schöne Orientierung wie man das bauen könnte: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/202032/
Hach, das Video is einfach genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (9. August 2011)

alles klar chef^^ - das wird ma schnell hingezimmert ..


----------



## speschelaisd (9. August 2011)

Das  sieht doch noch recht human aus...ne nur Spaß, is ja echt monster.

@Saci:
Ihr habt letztes mal über n Trail in Ersingen geredet...weißt du wo der losgeht?


----------



## Saci (9. August 2011)

kp, ob das nen trail is , soll wohl ein paar tables/doubles haben .. hab aber kein plan wo das is.


----------



## KA-Biker (9. August 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das  sieht doch noch recht human aus...ne nur Spaß, is ja echt monster.
> 
> @Saci:
> Ihr habt letztes mal über n Trail in Ersingen geredet...weißt du wo der losgeht?



Achja,...Pfinztal lebt auch noch


----------



## funbiker9 (9. August 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Achja,...Pfinztal lebt auch noch



JÄÄÄHHH PFINZTAL POWER *gäähhhn ich geh ins Bett*


----------



## speschelaisd (9. August 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Achja,...Pfinztal lebt auch noch



Jo so zusagen


----------



## Saci (10. August 2011)

stimmt ja.. die gibts ja auch noch..w art am SO echt schwach.. bzw garnich vertreten, was ihr euch entgehen lässt ^^ manman..


----------



## ms06-rider (10. August 2011)

Jemand Bock auf Turmberg springen? Würde jetzt dann evtl aus der Stadt raus fahren mim Rad - hab aber allein net so richtig Lust ... allerdings jetzt dann wirklcih gleich ^^
Ruft mich aufm Handy wenn ihr Bock habt - ich mach mich fertig und mich dann auf den Weg  Oder geht einfach zum Turmberg - bin in ner Stunde etwa oben


----------



## funbiker9 (10. August 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> stimmt ja.. die gibts ja auch noch..w art am SO echt schwach.. bzw garnich vertreten, was ihr euch entgehen lässt ^^ manman..



In Pfinztal werden Sonntags gleich nach der heiligen Messe ( auch Kirche genannt ) die Gehwege hochgeklappt...und es herrscht ein striktes Ausgehverbot. Den restlichen Tag, verbringen wir dann mit beten und fürbitten...damit uns unsere Sünden vergeben werden und wir ins heilige Paradies Christi gelangen können.

Wir hatten also gar keine Möglichkeit zu kommen. Es sei denn wir wollten ins Fegefeuer verfrachtet werden...Kirche geht nun mal vor lieber Saci.


----------



## KA-Biker (10. August 2011)

Solange der Wettergott so einen Rotz macht, scheiss ich auf Kirche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (10. August 2011)

Wer hätte denn Interesse morgen ne Runde radeln zu gehn - wo/was is mir eigentlich egal.. hauptsache es geht berab (und es hat nen lift^^) bin ab 16:00 fahrbereit, wer hat Lust?


----------



## funbiker9 (10. August 2011)

Ich darf morgen zum Zahnarzt...das ist viel besser als Rad fahren :kotz:

Samstag, wenn das Wetter schön bleibt, werd ich nach Wildbad pilgern.


----------



## ms06-rider (10. August 2011)

Morgen? Mit bergab und Lift? Ich werd wohl nach Wildbad gehen  - hat evtl einer von euch n 38er Kettenblatt rumliegen? Falls das mim Auto klappt geht s über s WE nach Lac und da wäre n Kettenblatt ganz cool - und der Kack Händer bei dem ich s bestellt hab hats noch net geschickt


----------



## speschelaisd (10. August 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> In Pfinztal werden Sonntags gleich nach der heiligen Messe ( auch Kirche genannt ) die Gehwege hochgeklappt...und es herrscht ein striktes Ausgehverbot. Den restlichen Tag, verbringen wir dann mit beten und fürbitten...damit uns unsere Sünden vergeben werden und wir ins heilige Paradies Christi gelangen können.
> 
> Wir hatten also gar keine Möglichkeit zu kommen. Es sei denn wir wollten ins Fegefeuer verfrachtet werden...Kirche geht nun mal vor lieber Saci.



Deswegen fahr ich ja auch DH...damit ich in die Hölle komm

Wildbad wär ich auch am WE dabei.

Wenn ihr aber morgen am SMDH oder am Turmberg fährt, würd ich mich anschließen.


----------



## funbiker9 (10. August 2011)

DH = Die Hölle


----------



## ms06-rider (10. August 2011)

Gnihihi


----------



## funbiker9 (10. August 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Gnihihi



--->


----------



## KA-Biker (10. August 2011)

Samstag würde ich denke ich auch kommen.


----------



## Saci (10. August 2011)

wildbad am WE ind ich auch sehr ansprechend - jemand ne mitfahrgelegenheit? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (11. August 2011)

Ok, da ich zu faul war auf zu stehen werd ich wohl doch nur n bissi am Turmberg fahren gehn  Wer Lust hat - ich werd versuchen so um 2e los zu kommen, dann bin ich um 3e oben...
Edit: Doch net - keine Lust alleine ...


----------



## Saci (11. August 2011)

ich würd mich jetzt richtung smdh aufmachen .. aber mitm kleinen radl.. wer lust hat- werd wohl so um 17:00 - 17:15 oben sein ^^


----------



## JojoBertel (12. August 2011)

kann mir mal jemand erzählen warum luft ins bremssystem kommt wenn man ohne bremsscheibe bremst?.... bzw. warum die bremsscheiben dann nich in ihre position zurück wollen ?  

danke


----------



## ms06-rider (12. August 2011)

Ohne Bremsscheiben Bremsen ist nie gut. Wenn deine Bremsbeläge schon recht abgefahren waren und du so stark bremst dass se evtl zusammen kommen, dann kann es sein, dass die Bremskolben zu stark heraus gedrückt wurden. Dabei kann dann hinter die Bremskolben Luft gelangt sein. 
Was meinst du mit warum die Bremsscheiben nicht zurück in ihre Position wollen?
1.Option: Du meinst sie passen nicht mehr rein weil der Spalt zu eng ist - Das liegt daran dass die Bremsen selbstnachstellend sind, so dass du theoretisch immer den gleichen Druckpunkt hast. Wenn du nun ohne Scheibe dazwischen bremst, so "glaubt" die Bremse sie ist zu weit weg von den Scheiben und stellt n Stück weit nach...
2.Option: Du meinst warum die Bremsbeläge/Kolben nicht wieder zurück wollen - Vorsichtig mit nem großen Schraubenzieher oder Reifenheber versuchen zurück zu drücken. Wenn das net geht Bremsbeläge entfernen und dann versuchen , mit nem Tuch o.Ä. als Schutz dazwischen zurück zu drücken. Die Kolben schaffens manchmal sich n bisschen zu verkanten und neigen eh dazu recht schwer zurück zu gehen. Hier ist sanfte Gewalt angebracht 

Letzendlich fährst du ne Elixier und das ist einfach ne Kack scheiß Hass Mist Drecks Bremse  Bin ich froh dass ich meine nimmer dran hab


----------



## JojoBertel (12. August 2011)

sorry meine natürlich bremskolben ...(wie komm ich bitte auf bremsscheiben ??)


----------



## JojoBertel (12. August 2011)

okay danke für die info .... aber wer entwirft ein system  bei dem luft  reinkommt wenn man beim schlauchflicken versehentlich bremst ? ^^  ....... was fährst du denn für ne bremse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (12. August 2011)

Frag mich net wer sowas entwirft  Aber deshalb gibt s ja Bremssicherungen - und spätestens wenn man ne Weile Auto fährt und dazu die Räder ausgebaut hat lohnt es sich eine zu verwenden - oder n stabilen Karton oder so  Wobei ich mich grad frag wie man beim Schlauchflicken aus versehen bremst  Ich fahr ne Magura Louise (08 oder so) und ne Gustav M...Bin auch net hundert pro zufrieden - glaub aber ma das meiste liegt daran dass ich zu blöd zum entlüften bin 
Ps: Man kann evtl mit WD40 die Kolben mobilisieren wenn die Bremsbeläge ausgebaut sind - aber höchste Vorsicht und unbedingt danach wieder wirklich sauber machen - wenn was auf die Bremsbeläge kommt sind die futsch


----------



## JojoBertel (12. August 2011)

kann mir mal jemand n screenshot von google maps geben wo der smdh makiert is ? .... weis ned wie ich da hin komm


----------



## ms06-rider (12. August 2011)

Du weist wofür Smdh steht? Strommasten Dh  Den Namen hat er daher dass er wirklich direkt neben der Strommastenschneiße die da quer über den "Berg" geht runter geht 
Da ungefähr: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26361313/Smdh.png da so in etwa ...


----------



## JojoBertel (12. August 2011)

ich weis wofürs steht aber ich bin nich oft in der ecke  ... aber danke ... gut jetz weis ich wo ich hin muss ...^^


----------



## KA-Biker (12. August 2011)

Nachdem die Hälfte in Lac Kack ist...


wer kommt Morgen nach Good Old Wildbad?


----------



## Saci (12. August 2011)

weer is morgen alles in lace????? - ich hab evtl. au ne mitfahrgelegenheit.. und wär nice dort ne runde mit euch zu ballern, also wer is da??

und warum is gestern niemand mehr zum SMDH gekommen? verräter! ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (12. August 2011)

Kai, Gabriel (Norco DH falls den kennst) und ich sind ni Lacce  
Wer fährt mir dann die R-line vor?


----------



## Saci (12. August 2011)

ey, geil.. ich könnt beim jatschek und micha mitfahren  .. des wär doch dann am ne nette truppe


----------



## ms06-rider (12. August 2011)

Wuuu  Jatschek oder Micha sind bestimmt so doof dass ich se überredet bekomm mir die R-line vor zufahren 
Dann hoff ich ma dass ich meine Nabe jetzt dann noch hin bekomm  Sonst muss ich mit meiner Tourensau antreten - ich hab Angst dass 10m Table und die großen Drops mit 140mm hinten doch arg hart sind 
@Saci: Ich bring dir dein Werkzeug dann ma vorbei sobald ich das hin bekommen hab (falls du da bist ^^) ...


----------



## Saci (12. August 2011)

nene, jatschek is letzes ma auch nich drüber - der macht sich nochn bisschen ein ^^ - mich würd ja der große step-up reizen, beim rest zieh ich auch lieber de schwanz ein 

was is mit deiner nabe? .. hab gedacht der freilauf geht wieder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (12. August 2011)

Jo, des schon, aber der is schon a weng zerstört  Hatte eh nen neuen bestellt und wollte den einbauen - muss aber n Fehler gemacht haben oder so - jedenfalls klemmt sich der Freilauf fest sobald ich die Achse zuklemm -.- Ma schaun ob ich s noch rausfind, wenn net muss ich halt den alten wieder dran machen ...


----------



## KA-Biker (12. August 2011)

@MS: SLX ist grad unterwegs nach Göppingen


----------



## funbiker9 (12. August 2011)

Wir sind morgen evtl. auch in Wildbad. Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird...


----------



## Saci (12. August 2011)

kommt mit nach lace!! lohnt sich echt viel mehr  - vor allem wenn so viele von uns da sind


----------



## KA-Biker (12. August 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wir sind morgen evtl. auch in Wildbad. Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird...




Wer wir?


----------



## funbiker9 (12. August 2011)

Auf Lac hätte ich schon Bock, also so richtig...aber mein Frauchen geht morgen mit nach Wildbad. Wenn ich das absage, krieg ich nix mehr zu essen 

Spechelaisd kommt vielleicht auch...hat aber noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## speschelaisd (12. August 2011)

Jop, ich werd wohl auch nach Wildbad gehn...wann seid ihr dann oben?


----------



## KA-Biker (12. August 2011)

Ich fahr halber Tag, aber eher auf BikerX.

Ich bin gegen 13.15 oben.


----------



## speschelaisd (15. August 2011)

Fährt jemand unter der Woche mal Mittags mit SMDH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (15. August 2011)

SLX mit Sturz im Lac


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwk3OcyoBCM"]Lac Blanc La Fat Sturz auf dem Drop      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Freeloader (15. August 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Fährt jemand unter der Woche mal Mittags mit SMDH?



Ich nur mal ab 18 uhr oder so.

Seit wann fährt der Kai ein session?
Knappe Äktschn


----------



## ms06-rider (15. August 2011)

Seit Samstag ^^ Allerdings jetzt wohl ne Weile nimmer  irgend ne Schraube oder irgendwas hat sich an der Wippe gelöst und irgendwas ist wohl jetzt nimmer so wie es sein sollte (und glaubt mir das ist schon SEHR präzise formuliert im Vergleich zu den Infos die ich von Kai bekommen hab  ). Naja jedenfalls hat er jetzt den Rahmen wohl zu Trek geschickt und die Gabel wegen leichtem klappern/klacken zu Toxo... hab ihm zwar gesagt er soll erst einfach kurz die Gabel aufmachen und checken ob das klackern von der Feder kommt, das ist wohl häufiger bei Fox Gabeln so, aber was solls ... darf er halt mal den bekanntermaßen SEHR schnellen Fox Service testen


----------



## KA-Biker (15. August 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Seit Samstag ^^ Allerdings jetzt wohl ne Weile nimmer  irgend ne Schraube oder irgendwas hat sich an der Wippe gelöst und irgendwas ist wohl jetzt nimmer so wie es sein sollte (und glaubt mir das ist schon SEHR präzise formuliert im Vergleich zu den Infos die ich von Kai bekommen hab  ). Naja jedenfalls hat er jetzt den Rahmen wohl zu Trek geschickt und die Gabel wegen leichtem klappern/klacken zu Toxo... hab ihm zwar gesagt er soll erst einfach kurz die Gabel aufmachen und checken ob das klackern von der Feder kommt, das ist wohl häufiger bei Fox Gabeln so, aber was solls ... darf er halt mal den bekanntermaßen SEHR schnellen Fox Service testen




@ms:  ..........


Samstag nach Bad Wildbad?


----------



## ms06-rider (15. August 2011)

Ma schaun... Samstag geht s bei gut Wetter wohl eher wieder nach Lac  Und da ich wohl die Hinterradnabe bei meinem Tues geschrottet habe und daher nur meine Sau hab zieh ich dann Lac Wiba 2x vor, schon allein weils flowiger ist und daher mit der Tourenteil einfach besser fahrbar ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (15. August 2011)

Lac Blanc am Samstag, wenn schönes Wetter ist....die Idee könnte mir gefallen.

...mal überlegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. August 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ma schaun... Samstag geht s bei gut Wetter wohl eher wieder nach Lac  Und da ich wohl die Hinterradnabe bei meinem Tues geschrottet habe und daher nur meine Sau hab zieh ich dann Lac Wiba 2x vor, schon allein weils flowiger ist und daher mit der Tourenteil einfach besser fahrbar ^^



Da wäre ich bei Mitfahrgelegenheit diesmal glatt mal wieder dabei


----------



## Saci (16. August 2011)

wenn so viele quassler am start sind würd ich mich auch anschließen, wenn jemand nen plätzchen für mich frei hat ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (16. August 2011)

Naja ... meine Mitfahrgelegenheit kommt halt von da wo ich daheim her komm ... ich kann natürlich mal fragen ob das ginge, ich glaub im Biketransporter haben die meistens noch Platz, wenn euch dann noch Funbiker mitnimmt könnte das klappen ^^ müsste ich nur noch die von daheim dazu überreden in Karlsruhe kurz zwischenzustoppen


----------



## Saci (16. August 2011)

wär nice, wobei ich noch nich sicher zusagen kann ^^

is heut jemand mit dem radd uffm wattkopp unnerwägs??????


----------



## Freeloader (16. August 2011)

Ich gedenke mich um 18 Uhr mitteleuropäischer Sommerzeit am SMDH blicken zu lassen.


----------



## Saci (16. August 2011)

das gefällt mir! .. jetzt ma scahuen ob ichs  denn auch tatsächlich aufs rad schaffe, bin grad soo faul


----------



## ms06-rider (16. August 2011)

Saci? Noch da? ^^ Fährst du von der Innenstadt raus? Ich schließ mich an xD Mom ich mach mich nur noch fertig ^^


----------



## Saci (16. August 2011)

sche is gwee, au wenn ich heut echt nich fit war und jetzt mein knöchel doch ein wenig schmörzt .. dagegen soll bier helfen.. hab ich gehört ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (16. August 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> sche is gwee, au wenn ich heut echt nich fit war und jetzt mein knöchel doch ein wenig schmörzt .. dagegen soll bier helfen.. hab ich gehört ^^



...aber doch nur zur äußeren Anwendung. Gell ?

Was hast mit deinem Knöchel eigentlich?


----------



## Saci (16. August 2011)

nene, des hast du ned richtig verstanden - des heilt von innen heraus, is wie mit der schönheit, die kommt auch von innen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (16. August 2011)

...        :d:d:d         ...


...ich hab die Smilys kaputt gemacht...das geht nicht mehr...


----------



## speschelaisd (16. August 2011)

Du musst auch ein großes D nehmen

@all:

Kennt ihr vielleicht jemand, der ne BoXXer Race brauchen könnte?


----------



## funbiker9 (16. August 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Du musst auch ein großes D nehmen
> 
> @all:
> 
> Kennt ihr vielleicht jemand, der ne BoXXer Race brauchen könnte?



Ich hab den Smiley direkt angeklickt...da kommt auch ein großes 'D' ...aber wenn ich auf Antworten geh...wird ein kleines draus


----------



## funbiker9 (16. August 2011)

Ey wart mal, der heul smiley geht ja.

TEST:


----------



## funbiker9 (16. August 2011)

...da sind sie wieder


----------



## ms06-rider (16. August 2011)

@specialized: Wieso? Biste unzufrieden und willst dir was neues holen? Lass se dir von Motopitkan richtig dick tunen - Teamkartusche fÃ¼r die Druckstufe einbauen und dann noch tunen lassen. N Kumpel hat s gemacht und die geht mindestens so gut wie die Team.. frisches Ãl, Dichtungen und sonst geserviced ist se danach natÃ¼rlich auch - kostet allerdings so glaub 300-400â¬ - wirste aber vermutlich auch net teuerer wegkommen wie mit ner neuen Gabel...


----------



## speschelaisd (16. August 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich nicht unzufrieden...würd aber doch gerne was neues ausprobieren. Vor allem mit ner Highspeeddruckstufe...ich bin da so n kleiner Technikfreak. Würd dann n bisschen was zum ausprobieren haben

Und wenn das klappt so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab...wird es auf jeden Fall billiger als mit den ganzen tunen.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. August 2011)

Willst du dir die Team 2011 jetzt tatsächlich holen?


----------



## speschelaisd (16. August 2011)

He...bitte R2C2

Wenn alles glatt läuft schon...wenn nicht werd ich halt die Race weiterfahren. Die Fahrskills verbessern sich ja dann auch nur geringfügig durch besseres Material (zumindest anfangs).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (16. August 2011)

Oh entschuldige R2C2 natürlich....


----------



## Freeloader (16. August 2011)

Habt ihr eigentlich was dagegen wenn ich hier bewegte Bilder von euch veröffentliche? dann bitte melden.

Hab das heutige noch nicht gesichtet aber ein wenig reingespickelt: 


Aber irgendwie war die Qualy von der Cam heute Käse


----------



## Saci (16. August 2011)

alos mich störts nich - solangs keine peinlichen bilder sind.. ^^ ..


----------



## lowrider89 (16. August 2011)

So nun melde ich mich mal von den toten auch mal wieder  Was liegt denn so am We an?? Wo seit ihr unterwegs ich will endlich wieder biken gehen


----------



## speschelaisd (16. August 2011)

Der Patrick und ich gehn nach Lac Blanc

...und der Flo und der Daniel gehen glaub ich auch.


----------



## lowrider89 (16. August 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Der Patrick und ich gehn nach Lac Blanc
> 
> ...und der Flo und der Daniel gehen glaub ich auch.



Habt ihr noch ein Platz frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (16. August 2011)

Also der Patrick hat nur noch n Sitzplatz frei...sein Radträger hat nur zwei Plätze.


----------



## JojoBertel (16. August 2011)

...wer geht n morgen wiba ? ... da würd ich mich dann einklinken


----------



## JojoBertel (17. August 2011)

windofs macht videoquallie kaputt -.-


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (17. August 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich was dagegen wenn ich hier bewegte Bilder von euch veröffentliche? dann bitte melden.
> 
> Hab das heutige noch nicht gesichtet aber ein wenig reingespickelt:
> 
> ...



Oäh, ist das am SMDH?


----------



## Freeloader (17. August 2011)

Ja, ca 15 meter vor der "Anliegerkombination"


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (17. August 2011)

War mir nicht ganz sicher, aber dann doch richtig vermutet :-D
Ist das ne GoPro Aufnahme?


----------



## Freeloader (17. August 2011)

auch ja, und nein, das ist nicht der hd sondern der r3 modus mit 50fps


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (17. August 2011)

Mal was ganz anderes:

Hat jemand von euch vor am 10. September nach Nürnberg zum Red Bull District Ride zu gehen?

Ich denke ich werde hinfahren (vermutlich Zug), als Gruppe wär's aber irgendwie auch lustiger. Beispielsweise Quer-durch-Deutschland-Ticket für knapp 13 pro Person, wenn man fünf Leute zusammen hat.

Wenn man schon dort ist, könnte man dann auch mal einen Tag im Bikepark Osternohe vorbeischauen, der soll ja ganz spaßig sein


----------



## speschelaisd (17. August 2011)

Wie lange willst du dann bleiben?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (17. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, noch ist nichts fest eingeplant. Aber die Idee muss man ja mal zur Debatte stellen 

Ich hab' einerseits Semesterferien, andererseits eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Nürnbegr, von dem her bin ich recht flexibel :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (17. August 2011)

Prinzipiell wär ich schon dabei...aber ich würd dann Abends wieder Richtung Heimat fahren.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. August 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Also der Patrick hat nur noch n Sitzplatz frei...sein Radträger hat nur zwei Plätze.



...Wetter muß auch passen. Sonst sehe ich schwarz mit Lac Blanc ....ist noch nicht ganz sicher mit Lac bei mir.


----------



## speschelaisd (17. August 2011)

Du musst nur fest daran glauben

Wie heißt eigentlich der Ort wo der Park ist?


----------



## funbiker9 (17. August 2011)

Le Bonhomme


----------



## Saci (17. August 2011)

alternativ is am SA buddeln in rüppurr , danach bissle smdh radlen und bierchen trinken ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (17. August 2011)

Allerdings wirds Wetter wohl gut und da ich ziemlich sicher nen PLatz nach Lac hab ...

@Jojo: Ich war heut in Wiba - ist echt ganz schön weit von Pforzheim aus 
@Spezi: Für n Wetterebricht kann auch Orbey recht nützlich sein


----------



## JojoBertel (17. August 2011)

mensch, hättest was sagen können... dann wär ich gekommen^^


----------



## ms06-rider (17. August 2011)

Ich dachte es gibt eh keinen der so bekloppt ist und freiwillig mit fährt  Und dann hab ich auch noch verschlafen und den Zug den ich nehmen wollte verpasst  Mal schaun vielleicht Sonntag wieder, allerdings käme ich morgens hin und müsste nur den Rückweg selbst treten ^^

Edit: Ach genau: (Die meisten wissens ea aber: ) Wer sich überlegt an den Smdh zu fahren - wenn ihr abends fahrt sind saumäßig viele Mücken unterwegs mittags vermutlich auch - habe komplett zerstochene Füße ... Denk also an Autan, am besten lange Hose und lange Socken  Desweiteren ist am Ende des zweiten Teilstücks, wenn man von der rechten auf die linke Line quert, dort wo wir meistens warten, ein Wespennest knapp untendran, würde also empfehlen da nimmer zu halten, bzw halt vorher zu schaun wo das Nest ist und abstand zu halten ...


----------



## Freeloader (17. August 2011)

Anstelle von Autan hilfts auch wenn Flo dabei is, ich bin kaum verstochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (17. August 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Anstelle von Autan hilfts auch wenn Flo dabei is, ich bin kaum verstochen



 ja die elendigen Mücken....

@ms06

...wie sind die Parkmöglichkeiten ( also Auto ) in Lac?


----------



## ms06-rider (17. August 2011)

@Freeloader: FUUUU ^^, allein 9 Stiche um den linken Knöchel -.- immerhin hab ich recht wenige an den Beinen zu meinem Erstaunen. Ich sagte ja die Kack Viecher lieben mich, warum können net statt den Viechern die Frauen so dermaßen auf mich abfahren -
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hugp4pUgxMI"]Axe Werbung Frauen Attackieren Mann      - YouTube[/nomedia]
- wobei, wäre vermutlich doch schon etwas nervig wenn s so wäre 

@Funbiker: Kommt drauf an wie früh man los kommt. Wenn man pünktlich um kurz vor 10 da ist sind die noch absolut super  Ist n ziemlich großer Parkplatz direkt vorm Lift. Allerdings wirds ziemlich voll und bei gut Wetter stehen die Leute dann teils die Straße n ganzes Stück weit runter. Geht zwar auch gut aber ma geschwind zum Auto ist dann aufwendiger  Fahr aber auf jeden Fall auf den unteren Parkplatz - durch Bonhomme durch und kurz nach der Stadt dann links, ist auch angeschrieben


----------



## lowrider89 (17. August 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...Wetter muß auch passen. Sonst sehe ich schwarz mit Lac Blanc ....ist noch nicht ganz sicher mit Lac bei mir.



Oder wie wäre es mit Albstadt?


----------



## speschelaisd (17. August 2011)

Du kommst einfach nach Lac Blanc...und Albstadt das nächste mal


----------



## ms06-rider (17. August 2011)

Albstadt oder Lac Blanc Oo was geht n mit dir alter  Ich dachte deine Verletzung wäre nicht so schlimm, aber es scheint als stündest du noch unter dem Einfluss härterer Drogen


----------



## lowrider89 (17. August 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Albstadt oder Lac Blanc Oo was geht n mit dir alter  Ich dachte deine Verletzung wäre nicht so schlimm, aber es scheint als stündest du noch unter dem Einfluss härterer Drogen



Schön wärs  Ja alleine fahre ich da net mit´n Auto da hin. Wenn noch jemand mit fahren würde oder ich iwo noch unterkommen könnte wäre ich am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (18. August 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Edit: Ach genau: (Die meisten wissens ea aber: ) Wer sich überlegt an den Smdh zu fahren - wenn ihr abends fahrt sind saumäßig viele Mücken unterwegs mittags vermutlich auch - habe komplett zerstochene Füße ... Denk also an Autan, am besten lange Hose und lange Socken  Desweiteren ist am Ende des zweiten Teilstücks, wenn man von der rechten auf die linke Line quert, dort wo wir meistens warten, ein Wespennest knapp untendran, würde also empfehlen da nimmer zu halten, bzw halt vorher zu schaun wo das Nest ist und abstand zu halten ...



Die Schnaken gehen mir auch tierisch auf den Piss. Ich glaub aber glatt, dass ich da Sacis Abwehrmittel dagegen klaue: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004XYQH0G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF"]Burlington Herren Kniestrümpfe 21713 Preston Kniestrumpf: Amazon.de: Bekleidung[/ame]


----------



## funbiker9 (18. August 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Oder wie wäre es mit Albstadt?



Albstadt wäre auch mal wieder lustig...aber wenn es klappt, dann Lac am Samstag.

@ms06

THX


----------



## lowrider89 (18. August 2011)

So also bei mir steht es fest das ich am Sa nach Albstadt gehe und am SO wie immer Beerfelden.


----------



## JojoBertel (18. August 2011)

Kurze umfrage .... Totem soloair vs. coil .... vielen dank


----------



## lowrider89 (18. August 2011)

Nimm die Coil hatte ich auch top Gabel! Mit der Air haste nur deine Probleme und die geht laufend kaputt.


----------



## ms06-rider (18. August 2011)

Keins von beiden ^^ Lyrik DH oder ne alte Marzocchi 66rc2x von 2007  Wenn s unbedingt ne Totem sein muss dann die Coil ^^
Ps: Willst morgen mit nach wiba radeln? Ich werd so um 09.42 am Bahnhof in Pforzheim ankommen und dann nach Wildbad rüber fahren wenn alles nach Plan läuft - und willste mit  - ich werd auch ganz gemütlich radeln, ich muss abends noch nach Calw rüber radeln und Samstag und Sonntag fit zum biken sein


----------



## lowrider89 (18. August 2011)

Achwas kauf dir ne Bos und noch ein s dazu


----------



## JojoBertel (18. August 2011)

moien wiba wird nix ... geh nächste woche um den bodensee radeln


----------



## ms06-rider (18. August 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> moien wiba wird nix ... geh nächste woche um den bodensee radeln



Das macht doch keinen Sinn, da hats doch keine Trails


----------



## JojoBertel (18. August 2011)

ja-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (18. August 2011)

doch giebts ,...sogar angeblich ganz tolle ... aber mit tourenrad wirds nix ^^ -.-


----------



## Freeloader (19. August 2011)

Wer ist denn jetzt am Samstag in Rüpurr dabei? 

Niemand?

Weiß jemand was SLXy macht?

Wenn der auch nicht kommt vergeht mir dir Lust...

Heute abend smdh - anyone?


----------



## lowrider89 (19. August 2011)

Würde gerne SMDH kommen, habe aber leider Spätschicht^^


----------



## JojoBertel (19. August 2011)

würd gerne kommen ... hab aber kein bock mim demo da hin zu fahrn -.-


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. August 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Wer ist denn jetzt am Samstag in Rüpurr dabei?
> 
> Niemand?
> 
> ...



Kai meinte er geht hin und baut mit. Und ich denke, dass ich nachmittags auch vorbeischauen werde


----------



## Saci (19. August 2011)

bei mir ises ncoh nich sicher, entweder mit der freundin an den bodensee, oder mitm alex nach albstadt.. oder zum buddeln nach Rüppurr ^^


----------



## Freeloader (19. August 2011)

bei mir läuft heut nix mehr. Ich geh morgen vor der bauaktion smdh fahren. Hat jemand ne ahnung wann das losgehen soll?


----------



## Saci (19. August 2011)

im netz steht von 8:00 - 13:00 - sicher das du noch *davor* fahren willst? ^^


----------



## Freeloader (19. August 2011)

SlXDriver sagt er kommt um 1. dann is ja alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. August 2011)

...so wie es aussieht sind wir morgen zum 1. mal in Lac....wen trifft man da morgen alles von euch an?


----------



## lowrider89 (19. August 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...so wie es aussieht sind wir morgen zum 1. mal in Lac....wen trifft man da morgen alles von euch an?



Ganz ehrlich niemand  Ausser den MS06 FLo


----------



## speschelaisd (19. August 2011)

Gehst du nach Albstadt?


----------



## funbiker9 (19. August 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich niemand  Ausser den MS06 FLo



Nicht das es uns so geht wie in Willingen...da war der speschelaisd und ich Zeitweise alleine im Park....


----------



## speschelaisd (19. August 2011)

War aber eigentlich ganz lustig...bis auf das Wetter.


----------



## lowrider89 (19. August 2011)

ajo geh ich nach albstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. August 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> War aber eigentlich ganz lustig...bis auf das Wetter.



Stimmt


----------



## Freeloader (20. August 2011)

Ouch!

Kann mir jemand nen guten und günstigen Helm empfehlen? Brauch nen Übergangshelm bis ich mir Anfang nächsten jahres den Dissendant bestellen kann ...


----------



## KA-Biker (20. August 2011)

Und wie wars Heute bei euch allen?


Mir definitiv zu warm gewesen.....



Hier ein Bild von letzter Woche. Technisch nicht einwandfrei, aber die Tage kommt noch neues Material.















@freeloader: In welcher Preiskategorie?


----------



## Freeloader (20. August 2011)

bis 100 wär okay


----------



## SLXDriver (20. August 2011)

Es is nur das Visier gebrochen 

Aber mir is schon klar das man ihn wechseln soll...


----------



## Freeloader (20. August 2011)

Wie gehts deinem Rad?

Kai: icq adding, i dont find dich in meiner list


----------



## SLXDriver (20. August 2011)

Ich dachte ich kaufs ihm ab, mir war langweilig...


----------



## Saci (20. August 2011)

was, dat kack rad? ..


----------



## SLXDriver (20. August 2011)

Ein Yeti 4x


----------



## Saci (20. August 2011)

sach ich doch.. mit sowas kann man doch ned schnell fahren  ^^ ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (21. August 2011)

Gudn Mahlzeit....und wie fandet ihr den Bikepark Albstadt?


----------



## Freeloader (21. August 2011)

also als ich das letzte mal dawar: recht geil. Strecken etwas kurz aber immernoch lang genug für ne Pause 

Und im vergleich mit Wildbad sehr viel flow und Airtime.


P.S.: 13.15h Worldcup!


----------



## Saci (21. August 2011)

Also ich fand Albstadt gut - besser als Beerfelden sogar - der Untergrund is aber gewöhnungsbedüfrtig, vor allem wars anfangs noch gut feucht - damita uch sehr rutschig. Wie freeloader schon gesagt hat - flowig und Viiiieeeeelll Airtime.. was aber auch zu harten einschlägen führen kann ^^  nur schade das er doch relativ weit weg is.. werd aber auf jeden fall wieder hingehn!


----------



## funbiker9 (21. August 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> also als ich das letzte mal dawar: recht geil. *Strecken etwas kurz aber immernoch lang genug für ne Pause*
> 
> Und im vergleich mit Wildbad sehr viel flow und Airtime.
> 
> ...




...sehr gut.

Wir waren dieses Jahr bis jetzt einmal dort...und da war die Hölle los. Gestern war Lac Blanc dran 

13:15Uhr Worldcup...ist ja fast schon Pflicht


----------



## funbiker9 (21. August 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> Also ich fand Albstadt gut - besser als Beerfelden sogar - der Untergrund is aber gewöhnungsbedüfrtig, vor allem wars anfangs noch gut feucht - damita uch sehr rutschig. Wie freeloader schon gesagt hat - flowig und Viiiieeeeelll Airtime.. was aber auch zu harten einschlägen führen kann ^^  nur schade das er doch relativ weit weg is.. werd aber auf jeden fall wieder hingehn!



Wir haben uns dann gestern von der 'gendarmerie' erklären lassen, wie wir nach Lac kommen ( nachdem wir 15 Maut bezahlt hatten, danke Navi )


----------



## SLXDriver (21. August 2011)

WC wieder auf Freecaster?


----------



## Saci (21. August 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wir haben uns dann gestern von der 'gendarmerie' erklären lassen, wie wir nach Lac kommen ( nachdem wir 15 Maut bezahlt hatten, danke Navi )



  omg, da müsst ihr euch aber gut verfranzt haben  

es war übringens sehr leer gestenr in albstadt - mussten nich eine minuten warten - konnten eigentlich immer grad so durchlaufen ^^


----------



## Saci (21. August 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> WC wieder auf Freecaster?



wo sonst? ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (21. August 2011)

Da das Wetter grad so strahlend ist können wir ja jetzt zum SMDH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (21. August 2011)

heut abend wär ich evtl. bei ner runde dabei.


----------



## SLXDriver (21. August 2011)

Hat jemand ne Fox Feder 400 x 2.8?


----------



## Saci (21. August 2011)

jop, müsst ich rumliegen habn


----------



## overkill_KA (21. August 2011)

Verkaufe Gutscheine von CRC im Wert von 12 Pfund. 

Ich brauche im Moment nichts und die verfallen in zwei Wochen, wäre Schade drum.

Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## SLXDriver (21. August 2011)

Die bekommt jeder immer mal wider geschenkt der ma da gekauft hat...


----------



## overkill_KA (21. August 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Die bekommt jeder immer mal wider geschenkt der ma da gekauft hat...



aber nur für eine bestimmten Preis ^^
und selbst wenn Gutschein ist Gutschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaturBruder (22. August 2011)

*Suche einen Trainingspartner für Bergetappen und CC aber bitte nur MTB´ler kein Rennrad ..Gruss NaturBruder
*


----------



## ms06-rider (22. August 2011)

Bei den meisten in diesem Thread bist du damit glaub ziemlich falsch - es sei denn dir gehts um gemütliches hoch schieben  - aber ein CCler war glaub ab und an hier im Thread, vielleicht hat der ja Lust und sieht s zufällig ^^


----------



## NaturBruder (22. August 2011)

Schieben isch GAGA aber mit meinem Noton komm ich leider auch nicht jeder Berg hoch ....


----------



## Freeloader (22. August 2011)

Was fürn bescheuertes Wochenende.
Der Jens hat sich in Albstadt den Mittelhandknochen gebrochen.

Mal sehen welcher Name nächstes Wochenende dran ist ...


----------



## SLXDriver (22. August 2011)

Der Jens? hä?


----------



## Freeloader (22. August 2011)

Fährt ein Kona CoilAir, nie gesehn?


----------



## SLXDriver (22. August 2011)

Ouh ja kenn ich vom SMDH, hab ihn nur niergendswo, richte ihm gute besserung aus


----------



## ms06-rider (22. August 2011)

NaturBruder schrieb:


> Schieben isch GAGA aber mit meinem Noton komm ich leider auch nicht jeder Berg hoch ....



1. Nein schieben ist nicht GAGA. Es ist ne ganz gute Möglichkeit hoch zu kommen wenn man keinen Lift hat und die kleinen Gänge fehlen (und mit kleinen Gänge mein ich nichtmal das kleine Kettenblatt vorne, sondern das man wenigstens hinten n paar kleine Gänge hat  ) oder wenn man einfach keine Lust hat zu fahren 
2. Sei mal keine so ne Pussy. Ich bin zummindest alles was es in Karlsruhe hat schon problemlos mit meinem Tues DH hoch gekommen... Mit nem Noton mit auch noch Hammerschmidt kommst ja wohl echt alles was es hier in der Nähe hat hoch, was net an Steigungen scheitert bei denen das Hinterrad durchdreht.


----------



## lowrider89 (22. August 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Was fürn bescheuertes Wochenende.
> Der Jens hat sich in Albstadt den Mittelhandknochen gebrochen.
> 
> Mal sehen welcher Name nächstes Wochenende dran ist ...



Ach ******** deswegen war er auch wieder so schnell weg


----------



## Freeloader (22. August 2011)

Hat sich gleich auf der ersten Abfahrt gelegt, sehr ungünstig gelaufen. Ähnlich wie bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (22. August 2011)

Oh shit, wir sind mehr oder weniger mit ihm die ertse abfahrt runter - nur iwann war er wech, als er dann unten ankam hat er sich gleich hingesetzt, wir habn am lift gewartet, nach der nächsten runde war er schon wieder weg .. der wollte doch ind schweiz fahren, oder so?! 

******* ey -.-.. gute Besserung auch von mir!

was is dir passiert? - "Ähnlich wie bei mir "


----------



## lowrider89 (22. August 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Hat sich gleich auf der ersten Abfahrt gelegt, sehr ungünstig gelaufen. Ähnlich wie bei mir



Sowas kommt mir auch bekannt vor


----------



## Freeloader (22. August 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> was is dir passiert? - "Ähnlich wie bei mir "



Beim "einfahren" von dem ersten Kicker Seemannsköpfer in den Absprung eben dieses Kickers gemacht. Einschlagwinkel nahe der 90°. Nurnoch schlecht Luft bekommen und Wirbelsäule tat weh.Verdacht Wirbelfraktur Rettungswagen, Klinik, Röntgen, CT, Ultraschall....

Befund alles intakt. 
Nach 3h bin ich dann nach hause gegangen

Dass ich nach dem Einschlag keine Verletzungen hab ist echt n Wunder.
Mein Tip,  Neckbrace kaufen und nie wieder ausziehen! (Ich hatte meinen gottseidank an)


----------



## Saci (22. August 2011)

hm... klingt bitter... aber zum glück nichts passiert!!!


----------



## funbiker9 (22. August 2011)

Ohh Mann...warum zerlegt ihr euch denn alle? Das tut ja vom durchlesen schon weh.

...ich hab da auch so ne Mörder-Geschichte von Lac am Samstag:

...also....ich auf der La Nuts ( erstes mal, noch nie gefahren ) relativ am Anfang wo es im Wald etwas matschiger ist. Da ich die Linie nicht kannte ( woher auch ), wollte ich kurz anhalten um zu gucken wo ich denn so entlang fahren könnte...

...da passiert es: Kurz bevor ich stand ist mein Vorderrad auf irgend einem, verdeckten nass / matschigen, abgeschälten Stamm, der eingegraben war, schlagartig weg gerutscht....als ich dann so halb schräg über den Lenker geflogen bin, hab ich meine Hand ausgestreckt um mich abzufangen, und bin dabei mit meinem Fingernagel!!! ( rechte Hand Zeigefinger ) an einer Wurzel oder ähnlichem hängen geblieben. Resultat: ...ich hab mir den Finger verstaucht ...


...dass ist sicherlich nicht annähernd so madig, wie das was euch passiert ist. Tat aber auch weh ...echt jetzt


----------



## Saci (22. August 2011)

... große Story - nur das Finale war .. schwach  *sorry* ... wo issn da die äääkdschn.. goar koii bloood 

konntest noch weiterfahren oder war der tag gelaufen?


----------



## Freeloader (22. August 2011)

Saci, du hast doch nen tld d2 oder? Wieviel hat der dich gekostet?


----------



## Saci (22. August 2011)

jop, hab den D2 Midnight. oder so ^^ - hat mich um 240euronen erleichtert ..


----------



## funbiker9 (22. August 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ... große Story - nur das Finale war .. schwach  *sorry* ... wo issn da die äääkdschn.. goar koii bloood
> 
> konntest noch weiterfahren oder war der tag gelaufen?



Na ja...ging schon noch .

optionales Ende:

...also....ich auf der La Nuts ( erstes mal, noch nie gefahren ) relativ am Anfang wo es im Wald etwas matschiger ist. Da ich die Linie nicht kannte ( woher auch ), wollte ich kurz anhalten um zu gucken wo ich denn so entlang fahren könnte...

...da passiert es: Kurz bevor ich stand ist mein Vorderrad auf irgend einem, verdeckten nass / matschigen, abgeschälten Stamm, der eingegraben war, schlagartig weg gerutscht....als ich dann so halb schräg über den Lenker geflogen bin, hab ich meine Hand ausgestreckt um mich abzufangen...( so jetzt kommts )...leider sah ich nicht den spitz aus der Erde ragenden Holzkeil, welcher sich ( ohne mich vorher zu fragen ) durch meine Hand bohrte und eine Schlagader kompromisslos durchtrennt hat. Nachdem ich ca. 24 Liter Blut verloren hatte, trafen auch endlich die Sanitäter ein und beschlossen, dass da wohl nix mehr zu retten ist...( ab jetzt FSK18 ). Da die Zeit für eine Betäubung nicht mehr ausgereicht hat, mußten sie den Arm ohne amputieren ( was mit natürlich nichts ausgemacht hat, weil ich so ein Stahlharter Hund bin ). Nachdem ich dann weiter 40 Liter Blut verloren hatte, konnten sie die Blutung endlich mit einem ROSA PFLASTER stillen, und ich konnte endlich weiter fahren 


Wenn das zu krank war, wählen sie *A*, wenn nicht *B*:

A

B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (22. August 2011)

Wars ein Hello Kitty Pflaster? dann B 


Mit dem Helm wart ich wohl noch bis zur Eurobike...


----------



## funbiker9 (22. August 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Wars ein Hello Kitty Pflaster? dann B
> 
> 
> Mit dem Helm wart ich wohl noch bis zur Eurobike...



Never man...dass war ein Pflaster für richtige MÄNNER ( sie link )

http://liloly.eshop.t-online.de/Web...AC14/504B/A4EC/Pflaster_Lutz_Mauder_elfen.jpg


----------



## Saci (22. August 2011)

*b*


----------



## SLXDriver (22. August 2011)

Ein Keil, wie romantisch 

Da fehlt nur noch, das beim Aufprall dein Kopf so nach vorne geschleudert wurde und der Keil durch deine Hand noch dein Auge ausgestochen hat und jetzt bist du ein Pirrrrat


----------



## KA-Biker (22. August 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Never man...dass war ein Pflaster für richtige MÄNNER ( sie link )
> 
> http://liloly.eshop.t-online.de/Web...AC14/504B/A4EC/Pflaster_Lutz_Mauder_elfen.jpg



Ne die sind ja nicht schön,.....ich geh ohne meine Lilifee-Plaster garantiert nicht aus dem Haus.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. August 2011)

...zum Glück habt ihr alle *B* gewählt. Gibt also doch noch normale Menschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (22. August 2011)

*a*


----------



## funbiker9 (23. August 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> *a*



...so du bist raus


----------



## Saci (23. August 2011)

Schleichwerbung:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/29356 

*hust*


----------



## overkill_KA (23. August 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> Schleichwerbung:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/29356
> 
> *hust*



zieht die RX mehr als eine Elixir 5?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. August 2011)

Hat eigentlich wer Interesse am Wochenende mit der Bahn nach Eppingen zu gurken und sich das mal anzuschauen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0SJgpFbnHo"]Eppingen Bikepark Oktober 2009      - YouTube[/nomedia] ?


----------



## Freeloader (24. August 2011)

Steht davon eigentlich noch irgendwas?
Das Video ist 2 Jahre alt....


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. August 2011)

So viel ich weiß steht das alles noch. Kai war vor ner Weile mal da und auch bei Youtube finden sich aktuelle Videos, z.B. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q910aGwWNM"]Bikepark Eppingen Crash      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Freeloader (24. August 2011)

Sieht ja gut aus!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. August 2011)

Kannst du denn schon wieder radeln?


----------



## Freeloader (24. August 2011)

Ich konnte doch nie nicht radeln 

Mach aber auf jeden Fall BIKE-Pause, muss erstmal wieder ins Lot kommen und auch weil ich keinen Helm mehr hab. Hab den alten in der Mitte durchgesägt um die Verformung beurteilen zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (24. August 2011)

Eppingen lohnt sich nicht! - war das letzte mal zwar auch vor fast 2 jahren dort, aber wenn die da nicht übertrieben viel gebaut haben (was ich nicht glaube) dann kannste den "park" getrost vergessen.. würd mich vorher mal im entsprechenden Lokalforum informieren.


----------



## andi1969 (24. August 2011)

*Zum Endurotraining / Springen üben / Anfängertraining  lohnt sich Eppingen immer noch, für DH Fahren ist der Park leider zu ungepflegt.
War 2010 letztes dort und der Verein der den Park unter sich hat gibt es nicht mehr , entsprechend war alles im Zustand der Verfallens/ Auseinanderbrechen .
Eine Forum gabs mal im IBC aber dort tut sich auch nichts mehr....*


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. August 2011)

Sagen wir so, wenn ich keinen Platz zur Mitfahrt in einen Bikepark sonstwo habe, dann is es sicherlich spaßiger, als mal wieder nur am SMDH rumzuhängen, oder? ;-)
Zumal Bahn mit Studiticket usw. nicht so teuer wäre.

Jens: und wie schaut der Helm nun so aufgeschnitten aus? Kann man Verformung erkennen?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. August 2011)

Hier übrigens aus dem entsprechenden Thread (Post ist aus Juni oder Juli 2011): 


> hi miteinander,
> 
> tja, totgesagte leben länger = )
> 
> ...


----------



## andi1969 (24. August 2011)

*Schön das da wieder   was tut...spassig war das immer ( fand ich jedenfalls so, ein Nachmittag lang) besser als zuhause rumgegammelt*


----------



## Freeloader (24. August 2011)

Den Hinterkopfbereich als Vergleich genommen haben wir eine Abnahme der Schaumdicke um 5-7 mm auf 20mm. An der Stirn ist er aber richtig schön verformt, so dass es sogar nen ordentlichen Spalt zwischen Schaumstoff und Helmschale hat. 
Ach und der Lack der Helmschale hat überall Risse, war also ganz gut verformt. Allerdings ist nichts gerissen, beim Visier ist auch lediglich der Lack abgesplittert. Extrem elastisch das zeug...

Guter Helm.


----------



## KA-Biker (24. August 2011)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/7/6/6/6/_/original/Wildbad-Biker-X.jpg


----------



## Saci (24. August 2011)

EEEYYY, das is und BLEIBT nen QUASSEL-Fred... und keine Gallery!!  :evil: :crazy:


----------



## Saci (25. August 2011)

wer geht mit mir heute radfahren??? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (25. August 2011)

Kommt jemand am Sonntag nach Beerfelden?

Werden uns wohl auf das Abenteuer Bahn nach Eberbach und die 15km von dort nach Beerfelden mitm Radel einlassen. Alternativ nehm ich jede Mitfahrgelegenheit gerne an


----------



## Saci (25. August 2011)

bin aller wahrscheinlichkeit mitm ossi am So in beerfelden .. je nach dem wie gut die party am SA und das wetter am SO wird ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (25. August 2011)

Also das Wetter soll top werden am So ich bin auf jeden Fall in Beerfelden!


----------



## funbiker9 (26. August 2011)

Ich bin morgen evtl. auf dem Wattkopf unterwegs...es sei denn mich überkommt es und ich sitze mal wieder auf Moped....schwere Entscheidung.


----------



## Saci (27. August 2011)

boar.. is das grad ein schiiit-wetter.. da wünsch ich dem alex doch mal das es in lace besser is  - sonst hatter eeecht gelitten! 

@ patrick - das mit wattkopf oder moped fällt dann wohl auch flach..^^ 

kann mir jemand nen guten bike-film empfehlen - den ma iwo LEGAl^^ runterladen/anschauen kann ?


----------



## funbiker9 (27. August 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> boar.. is das grad ein schiiit-wetter.. da wünsch ich dem alex doch mal das es in lace besser is  - sonst hatter eeecht gelitten!
> 
> @ patrick - das mit wattkopf oder moped fällt dann wohl auch flach..^^
> 
> kann mir jemand nen guten bike-film empfehlen - den ma iwo LEGAl^^ runterladen/anschauen kann ?



War schon Moped fahren...

...ich überleg grad wie der Bikefilm hieß:

also erstmal der:

http://video.mpora.com/watch/B6vkVnihZ/hd/


...vielleicht fällt mir der andere auch noch ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (27. August 2011)

What's Next is auch echt empfehlenswert.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. August 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> What's Next is auch echt empfehlenswert.



...genau der ist mir nicht eingefallen....


----------



## reaven (27. August 2011)

Bonjour,

fährt hier jmd. nächstes Wochenende Richtung Friedrichshafen zur Eurobike und hat noch ein oder zwei Plätze frei?
Wenn mehrere mitfahren wollten, könnten wir auch eine BaWü-Ticket Gruppe bilden.

Gruß,
Lars


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (27. August 2011)

Und wer morgen noch nach Beerfelden mÃ¶chte, der mÃ¶ge doch morgen kurz nach 9 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof KA erscheinen. Zug fÃ¤hrt 9:28 Richtung Heidelberg und dann geht's weiter bis Eberbach. Von dort luftig lÃ¤ssige 15km nach Beerfelden radeln und schon sind wir da 

Bisher sind wir 3 Leute - da wir mit dem BaWÃ¼-Ticket fahren kÃ¶nnten da ja noch 2 mit und fÃ¼r gÃ¼nstige 6â¬ hin und zurÃ¼ck 
Falls tatsÃ¤chlich jmd. will: am besten PM an mich.


----------



## Ghost-5100 (28. August 2011)

Hy, 

ich fahre evtl am Sa nach Friedrichshafen.
Entscheidet sich am Dienstag, ob ich arbeiten muss oder frei habe.

Wer mitfahren möchte, habe noch Plätze frei.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. August 2011)

Ist jemand schon die 180mm FOX 36 gefahren?
Der Bikemarkt wird grad von Angeboten überschwemmt 
Eigentlich ja kein gutes Zeichen


----------



## reaven (28. August 2011)

Ghost-5100 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> ich fahre evtl am Sa nach Friedrichshafen.
> Entscheidet sich am Dienstag, ob ich arbeiten muss oder frei habe.
> ...



Also wir wären glaub sogar 3 Leute (dreiundzwanzig; n Kollege und ich) ;-)


----------



## SLXDriver (28. August 2011)

Hey,
Hattet ihr ein schönes Wochenende? Ich nicht...! 

Deswegen muss ich morgen aufs Rad, ob hoch und runter, nur runter oder von mir aus auch nur hoch ist mir egal, hauptsache aufs Rad, hat jemand lust mit mir irgendwo Biken zu gehn? 
P.S habe derzeit kein auto um irgendwo hinzufahren -.-...

gruß


----------



## JojoBertel (29. August 2011)

@slxdriver ... tja .... also ich wäre ja prinzipiel nich abgeneigt irgentwo runter zu heizen .... wo solls den sein ? ^^ .... ach ähm @all seit wann geht die bahn nach wiba nichmerh und man muss n buss nehmen ??? ...und vorallem wielange noch ?


----------



## reaven (29. August 2011)

ab heute sollte wieder alles normal sein nach wiba!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (29. August 2011)

reaven schrieb:


> ab heute sollte wieder alles normal sein nach wiba!



Echt? Dachte bis 28. Oktober?!
Oder hab ich da aus Versehen Wildberg mit Bad Wildbad verwechselt 
"Pforzheim - Wildberg (Württ): Schienenersatzverkehr vom 12. September bis zum 28. Oktober 2011"


----------



## reaven (29. August 2011)

Also laut bahn.de ist kein SEV mehr eingetragen


----------



## JojoBertel (29. August 2011)

ich war gestern wiba und da war noch alles dicht un ich musst mim bus weiter fahren ...


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (29. August 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> ich war gestern wiba und da war noch alles dicht un ich musst mim bus weiter fahren ...



Deshalb ja "ab heute" 

http://www.kvv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/kvv/dokumente/sonderverkehre/2011/SEV_Enztalbahn_2011.pdf
Der Schienenersatzverkehrsfahrplan (schönes Wort!) gilt bis 28.08. - also wohl tatsächlich ab heute weider alles wie üblich!


----------



## SLXDriver (29. August 2011)

Und wann fährt die Bergbahn wieder?


----------



## Saci (29. August 2011)

der Kai udn ich schingen uns nochn bissle aufs rad und sind am SMDH anzutrefen - falls sich jemand spontan dazugesellen will


----------



## SLXDriver (29. August 2011)

17:45 oben


----------



## Ghost-5100 (29. August 2011)

So, also ich fahre jetzt definitiv zur Eurobike.

Fahre morgens früh, dass ich um 9 Uhr unten bin.
Zurück wollte ich so gegen 4 Uhr.

Wer mit will eine PN an mich schicken.



reaven schrieb:


> Also wir wären glaub sogar 3 Leute (dreiundzwanzig; n Kollege und ich) ;-)


----------



## Saci (30. August 2011)

Hat Jemand ne 350er oder 400x3,25er Feder über, die er mir leihen/verkaufen kann?  - würd auch gegen ne 550x3,25er Fox-Feder tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (31. August 2011)

Hab leider nur ne 400x2,8"...dein Schaltauge hab ich auch noch


Für welchen Dämpfer brauchst du so ne lange Feder?


----------



## SLXDriver (31. August 2011)

Ide 400er könnt ich gebrauchen, was willste dafür?


----------



## SLXDriver (31. August 2011)

hat jemand die Handynr vom Jojo bertel?


----------



## KA-Biker (31. August 2011)

slxdriver schrieb:


> hat jemand die handynr vom jojo bertel?



0190 666 666


----------



## SLXDriver (31. August 2011)

Höhö,
Wer hat denn schon wieder die Kinder ausm Kindergarten gelassen?


----------



## Saci (31. August 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Höhö,
> Wer hat denn schon wieder die Kinder ausm Kindergarten gelassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (31. August 2011)

Hey Leute,
Am Sontag ist ja WM im DH in Porte du Soleil, das Streamen kostet 15 Euro und andere schauen Fußball zusammen, was haltet ihr davon wenn man bei irgendeinem zusammen den WC anschaut? Am besten bei jemandem der nen Fetten Fernseher annen PC anschließen kann und platz hat, käm da einer in Frage und würde sich bereiterklären? 

gruß


----------



## speschelaisd (31. August 2011)

Wär keine schlechte Idee...nur is die WM in Champery


----------



## SLXDriver (31. August 2011)

Ja gehört doch alles zusammen


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (31. August 2011)

Champéry ist ziemlich in der Mitte von Portes du Soleil! 

Also Streamingkosten teilen und schön zusammen Bierchen trinken fänd ich schon sehr begrüßenswert


----------



## overkill_KA (1. September 2011)

Jemand einen Bash rumliegen den er nicht braucht?
36 Zähne


----------



## JojoBertel (1. September 2011)

eventuell ... muss mal schauen .... ach jemand heute smdh ? XD


----------



## JojoBertel (1. September 2011)

...okay also meiner is für 42T ...


----------



## Freeloader (1. September 2011)

Ich hab noch den shimano slx bash, lt. inet mÃ¼sste der fÃ¼r 36 sein, werd ich heute abend mal prÃ¼fen



â¬: Shimano SLX: 32 - 36T
Nagelneu
Schrauben hab ich auch noch, Muttern keine..


----------



## Saci (1. September 2011)

würd schon gern zum SMDH .. bisn aber zu faul heut.. fährt mich jemand? ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (1. September 2011)

Werd am Samstag wohl in Wildbad aufkreuzen...noch jemand da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (1. September 2011)

je nach dem ob ich mein Rad fertig bekomm bis SA .. bin ich in Lac blanc oder zum 4X fahren in wildbad .. oder frustriert daheim -.- ^^


----------



## overkill_KA (1. September 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ich hab noch den shimano slx bash, lt. inet müsste der für 36 sein, werd ich heute abend mal prüfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preis?


----------



## Freeloader (1. September 2011)

5 mit schrauben, 4 ohne.

passt dir das?


----------



## funbiker9 (1. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> je nach dem ob ich mein Rad fertig bekomm bis SA .. bin ich in Lac blanc oder zum 4X fahren in wildbad .. oder frustriert daheim -.- ^^



Den 4x fahren und frustriert sein ist doch dasselbe ...haste dein Rad zerlegt?


----------



## Saci (1. September 2011)

Ne , mitm nem 4X rad is das glaub ganz witzig  - und joar.. demo is zerlegt.. wie mans nimmt.. bilder kommen hoffemtlich morgen.. dann kanns auch nach Lac gehn .. aber ne 350x3,25er Feder hat immenroch keiner? 400er is wohl zu hart -.-


----------



## overkill_KA (1. September 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> 5 mit schrauben, 4 ohne.
> 
> passt dir das?



Jop ist ok - Rest  per PN?


----------



## Freeloader (2. September 2011)

dringender Filmtipp!


----------



## JojoBertel (2. September 2011)

VOLTAGE FR   ... das teil geht echt gut ... .... muss nur bremse entlüften dann gehts bei mir au wieder -.-


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (2. September 2011)

Keiner Lust auf ne Weltmeisterschaftsparty?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (2. September 2011)

wann isn das genau? .. und wie issn des - mich würd ja 4X mindestend genau so reizen wie DH.. wann kommt der und koste der dann auch nochmal 15 oder alle swei susamme?


----------



## overkill_KA (2. September 2011)

*Dringende Frage:
hat jemand Olive und Pin für Avid Bremsen da?*


----------



## Saci (2. September 2011)

http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1...by-fox-racing-shox-world-championships-champe

Looks like ****ing hell .. doer so ..  

@ Overkill - ne, jab ich glaub nichts mehr rumliegen.. sorry


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (2. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> wann isn das genau? .. und wie issn des - mich würd ja 4X mindestend genau so reizen wie DH.. wann kommt der und koste der dann auch nochmal 15 oder alle swei susamme?



15 kostet das komplette WM-Paket, also auch 4X, XC usw.
Man muss alles buchen oder nichts, kann also nicht irgendwie nur DH-Übertragung bezahlen :\

DH ist am Sonntag um 14 Uhr. 4X in 5h19min


----------



## Saci (2. September 2011)

hmm.. wer hat bock heuet abend en 4X zu schauen ?? ^^ - ich bring auch bier mit


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (2. September 2011)

Alternativ kann man für 29,99 das hier nehmen: UCI DH World Cup & Champs 2011 DVD by Freecaster.tv + World Championships Pass

Special offer combining access to all the exclusive LIVE and REPLAY coverage of the 2011 UCI MTB World Championships DHI, 4X and XCO with the 2011 UCI MTB World Cup DHI DVD (season 3).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (2. September 2011)

Ich bin dabei, ich kann nur nicht bei mir machen, aber ich würd alles schauen und mich natürlich beim preis beteiligen!

Auf Saci du hast doch ne wohnung, ich bring suff mit


----------



## Saci (2. September 2011)

hmm.. is *******, der PC steht ungünstig zum draufguggen.. und da dieser kein HDMI ausgang hat kann ichn nich mitm fernseh verbinden.. sonst wärs kein problem..

EDIT:

ma was von montag:


----------



## KA-Biker (2. September 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Werd am Samstag wohl in Wildbad aufkreuzen...noch jemand da?



Ich werde vielleicht auch mal wieder kommen?

noch wer?


----------



## Saci (2. September 2011)

hm.. meint ihr man kann in Lac auch mitm 4X rad spaß haben.... fahren kann ma schon iwie dort.. nur spaß haben?? .. hm.. alternative wär nen halber tag wildbad aufm Biker X

aber jetzt wird heut abend ersma 4X WC geguggt


----------



## funbiker9 (2. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> hm.. meint ihr man kann in Lac auch mitm 4X rad spaß haben.... fahren kann ma schon iwie dort.. nur spaß haben?? .. hm.. alternative wär nen halber tag wildbad aufm Biker X
> 
> aber jetzt wird heut abend ersma 4X WC geguggt



La Easy, La Cool, La Fat und La Flow geht bestimmt gut. Schätze da kann man Spaß haben...also lieber mit dem 4xer nach Lac, als ein halber Tag auf dem Biker X in Wiba...


----------



## Saci (2. September 2011)

alle sklar - das wollte ich bestätigt haben  .. glaub das wird grob..a ber zum glück is die jana da.. hab ich jemand der langsam mit mir runtereiert


----------



## funbiker9 (2. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> alle sklar - das wollte ich bestätigt haben  .. glaub das wird grob..a ber zum glück is die jana da.. hab ich jemand der langsam mit mir runtereiert



...weil du auch langsam fahren kannst


----------



## KA-Biker (2. September 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...weil du auch langsam fahren kannst



komsmt du nach wildbad?

kommt jonas mit?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (2. September 2011)

Soo, 15â¬ investiert, konnte mir nicht verkneifen 4X zu schauen - auch ne sehr geile Strecke  

Falls also wer Sonntag nen super TV hat und ne WM Party geben will, der kann sich ja melden, dann kann man ja den Account benutzen


----------



## SLXDriver (2. September 2011)

Meld dich Tobi!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (2. September 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> komsmt du nach wildbad?
> 
> kommt jonas mit?



...bin noch am überlegen, ob ich nach Wildbad komme.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (2. September 2011)

Sehr geil war's: 1. Prokop 2. Rinderknecht 3. Wichman 4. Graves, 5. Fischbach
Tschugg auf 7 

Carnage, absolute carnage!

So nun pennen und morgen ganz früh zur Eurobike


----------



## SLXDriver (3. September 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVQOjqeLYrE"]Eurobike Dirt contest - Sturz im letzten Lauf!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## funbiker9 (3. September 2011)

Ich war heute auf dem Wattkopf, unter anderem, auf dem Panorama Weg unterwegs...falls da einer demnächst fährt, wäre es nett, wenn dieser eine Machete mit nimmt und den unteren Teil wieder Gangbar macht.

...Danke im voraus


----------



## Saci (4. September 2011)

Jesus... wer hat alles DH geguggt heut? .. einfach der wahnisnn..

@Funny= war der Beste ratschlag mitm SX nach lace zu gehn .. nur leider hats die Reba nich so ganz überlegt  .. aber gings besser als gedacht und für den ein oder anderen geilen ritt auf der Roots hats gereicht!    <3


----------



## Freeloader (4. September 2011)

und jetzt sind die hände im arsch oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (4. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> Jesus... wer hat alles DH geguggt heut? .. einfach der wahnisnn..
> 
> @Funny= war der Beste ratschlag mitm SX nach lace zu gehn .. nur leider hats die Reba nich so ganz überlegt  .. aber gings besser als gedacht und für den ein oder anderen geilen ritt auf der Roots hats gereicht!    <3



La Roots...fand ich die beste Strecke in Lac...nach dem ersten Besuch dort.

Was hat denn deine Reba ab bekommen?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (4. September 2011)

Ist hier eigentlich schon irgendwer definitiv auf dem Red Bull District Ride?

Suche noch jmd. der dann sonntags mit mir im Bikepark Osternohe radelt ;-)
Evtl. könnte man auch sonntags mit nem SWE-Ticket um ca. 18:30 am HBF NBG los, dann dürfte man wohl so um 23 Uhr in KA sein.


----------



## Saci (5. September 2011)

@ Freeloader: .. joar.. schon bissle zerstört.. konnt au bei weitem nich so viele abfahrten machen wie mit nem "richtigen" fully..

@Patrick.. also morgens hatte sie noch knapp 120mm (genutzt hat se aber iwie nur 100^^) .. iwann nachmittags (nach ner Fat-abfahrt) hatte sie dann nur noch 80mm und war ultraweich.. aufpumpen ging auch nimmer, aus der negativkammer kam dann au iwie öl und so.. nunja, mal nen service machen und evtl. dichtungen wechseln - dann sollte die sache wieder gehn.

habn en paar nette gopro aufnahmen gemacht - hoff davon werden en paar mal hier landen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (5. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> hoff davon werden en paar mal hier landen



das liegt doch alleine an deiner Motivation! 

Dichtungen musst du wohl auf alle Fälle tauschen, zwar nicht alle aber irgendeine wird wohl versagt haben ...


Wie viele Abfahrten mehr hättest du denn mit nem richtigen Fully hinbekommen? Kenne ja nur die 4x Tortur


----------



## Saci (5. September 2011)

ich hab die vids leider nich.. hat alle noch der herr mit der cam.. sonst würdn hier schnon die film-schnipsel fliegen ^^ 

ähm.. keine ahnung wieviel mehr.. aaber doch schon einige, normal fahren wir bis auf eine längere mittagspause und paar kleine trinkpausen fast den ganezn tag durch.. da warns dann noch schon paar mehr pausen, auf den strecken^^ und nach fast jeder abfahrt.. also wären schon 5-6 abfahrten mehr gegangen - grob geschätzt. wobei ich zum schluss auch noch 2 abfahrten mit 2 andern rädern gemacht hab, als die agbel am arsch war..


----------



## Freeloader (5. September 2011)

Ich war mal ein Tag in Albstadt und gegen Nachmittag musste ich trotz der sehr kurzen Strecke bei jeder Abfahrt  ein paar Minuten Pause machen um meine Finger wieder zu entspannen.

Brauch isch Downhillrat oda was?


----------



## Saci (5. September 2011)

von brauchen kann doch garkeine rede sein.. ich denke keiner von uns BRAUCHT eins, weil keiner von uns son ding wirklich ausfährt/ausfahren kann - es geht ums HABEN WOLLEN  .. denk son 180mm Freerider is wohls perfekte und ausreichende rad für alle parks/trails bei uns hier ..


----------



## SLXDriver (5. September 2011)




----------



## Freeloader (5. September 2011)

Hei was is eigentlich mit dem Flo los?
Hab seit er in Lac war (vor 2 Wochen) nix mehr von ihm gehört.

Hat er wieder ne Prüfung und deshalb alle elektronischen Kommunikationsmittel verbannt?

Oder ist er einfach in Lac geblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pead (5. September 2011)

Laut vorliegendem BND-Bericht war er gestern um 19:53 online.


----------



## ms06-rider (5. September 2011)

Pead schrieb:


> Laut vorliegendem BND-Bericht war er gestern um 19:53 online.



Stalker 
Nee, bin daheim geblieben, Wetter war zu warm zum biken und ich hab in Kalrsruhe niemand für Baggersee/Freibad gefunden, daheim jedoch haufenweise Leute... und irgendwie bin ich dann nun n bissi länger hier geblieben  Allerdings kam ich hier immer net so viel zum sinnlos im Internet surfen und das hat dann des weiteren dauernd noch rumgesponnen...
Ich will endlich ma wieder richtig Dh heizen gehn  Mein Tues funzt immernoch net wieder  
@Freeloader: Ja, brauchst du Downhillrad 
Btw: Hat noch wer ne harte Feder für ne 2007er 180er 66Rc2x? Meine ist zu weich, dat Ding taucht vorne so weg


----------



## Freeloader (5. September 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Btw: Hat noch wer ne harte Feder für ne 2007er 180er 66Rc2x? Meine ist zu weich, dat Ding taucht vorne so weg



haha, seit dem Service hast du zu wenig Reibungsverluste


----------



## ms06-rider (5. September 2011)

Schon  Bin auch am überlegen ob ich s einfach mit 10er statt 7,5er Öl versuch... vielleicht hilft das ja auch ... Es muss auf jeden Fall straffer werden - es taucht vorne einfach zu arg weg...


----------



## funbiker9 (5. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> von brauchen kann doch garkeine rede sein.. ich denke keiner von uns BRAUCHT eins, weil keiner von uns son ding wirklich ausfährt/ausfahren kann - es geht ums HABEN WOLLEN  .. denk son 180mm Freerider is wohls perfekte und ausreichende rad für alle parks/trails bei uns hier ..



Ohhh doch...ich brauch ein DH Rad. Weil: Mein fahrerisches nicht können, muß durch Federweg ausgeglichen werden.

...aber ein DH Bike an seine Grenzen bringen, schafft von uns wohl wirklich keiner. 
...außer der Flo vielleicht, der bekommt seinen Hinterbau beim YT ab und zu kaputt --->


----------



## Freeloader (5. September 2011)

Wer bringt denn bitte irgendein bike an die grenzen?

Ist doch eher andersrum. Das bike begrenzt dich

okay das hört sich doof an

ein besseres bike unterstützt dich


----------



## lowrider89 (5. September 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ohhh doch...ich brauch ein DH Rad. Weil: Mein fahrerisches nicht können, muß durch Federweg ausgeglichen werden.
> 
> ...aber ein DH Bike an seine Grenzen bringen, schafft von uns wohl wirklich keiner.
> ...außer der Flo vielleicht, der bekommt seinen Hinterbau beim YT ab und zu kaputt --->



Naja das ist ja beim YT auch keine Kunst


----------



## funbiker9 (5. September 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Naja das ist ja beim YT auch keine Kunst



 *böseböseböse*


----------



## JojoBertel (5. September 2011)

hey, jemand morgen in wiba ? ... würd mich einklinken ...


----------



## Freeloader (5. September 2011)

Morgen ist dienstag, fährt der Lift nicht nur Mi - So?

Wieso hast du eigentlich gleich 2 Bikes aus 2011?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (5. September 2011)

hab mein bmx verkauft und mein bighit .... und mein dirt ... und dann hab ich mir anfang des jahres des demo gekauft .... dann hab ich irgentwann gemerkt das ich noch irgentwei was zum ausgleich brauch weil nur dh wird auf dauer öd und weil ich auch gern mal n paar trix versuche ... also am tabletop bin ich gut dran ... xup fehlt auch nichmerh viel ....
und so weiter ... dann brauchte ich halt was wendiges dafür ...und ausßerdem was wo ne singlecrown reinpasst ... 
was beim neuen demo leider wegen dem tiefen unterrohr nich der fall is


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (6. September 2011)

Wer hat denn Lust am 10. Dezember mit da hin zu gehen? EOFT kann man eigentlich immer empfehlen


----------



## ms06-rider (6. September 2011)

Och da wär ich glaub dabei  Dann ma hoffen dass es net so Kletterlastig wird wie letztes Jahr


----------



## Saci (6. September 2011)

@ flo, sorry, war im keller als du angerufen hast .. was wolltest denn? ^^


----------



## JojoBertel (6. September 2011)

@ dreiundzwanzig ....dei ham da nich irgentwei leicht was aus lifecycles geklaut ?^^


----------



## lowrider89 (6. September 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust am 10. Dezember mit da hin zu gehen? EOFT kann man eigentlich immer empfehlen



Wenn ich Zeit habe dann auf jeden Fall!!!!


----------



## ms06-rider (6. September 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> @ dreiundzwanzig ....dei ham da nich irgentwei leicht was aus lifecycles geklaut ?^^



Durchaus möglich. Die Bike Sachen sind glaub alle immer aus großen Bike filmen, bei den anderen Sportarten vermutlich auch ...

@Saci: Bist du da? ^^


----------



## Saci (6. September 2011)

jo, bin da 

.. und bei der EOFT bin ich auch dabei .. 9.10. Pforzheim - wär doch ganz nice ooder 17.12. Konzerhaus KA .. wär au geil (für mich ca. 25m zu laufen  )


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (6. September 2011)

Ja die zeigen auch Life Cycles (also Ausschnitte), siehe hier: http://www.eoft.eu/programm/eoft-1112/

Und Karlsruhe ist ja naheliegender! Also lasst uns alle zusammen die KA-Vorführung crashen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (6. September 2011)

letztes jahr solls wohl lahm gewesen sein und lifecycles fährt hier irgendwo rum .. aber viel spaß


----------



## ms06-rider (6. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> (für mich ca. 25m zu laufen  )



Optimist  Das sind garantiert 100m  

Ja letztes Jahr wars halt ziemlich Kletterlastig ... Ich wäre trotzdem dabei, so teuer ist s ja glaub net ... logischerweise natürlich hier in Karlsruhe ...

@Saci: Jetzt bin ich aber zu faul aufzustehn


----------



## Freeloader (7. September 2011)

Nachdem das Giant Glory durch die 11,66 sec vorsprung erwiesenermaßen das schnellste Bike ist(und zwar weit vor dem trek session @slxy  ), wer ich mir wohl so eins zulegen

ich weiß bloß noch nicht genau wie ich die Standrohre schwarz kriege. Hab aber schonmal Kontakt mir der Firma Edding aufgenommen.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. September 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Nachdem das Giant Glory durch die 11,66 sec vorsprung erwiesenermaßen das schnellste Bike ist(und zwar weit vor dem trek session @slxy  ), wer ich mir wohl so eins zulegen
> 
> ich weiß bloß noch nicht genau wie ich die Standrohre schwarz kriege. Hab aber schonmal Kontakt mir der Firma Edding aufgenommen.



Firma Edding soll ja ne TOP Beschichtung machen ...

...wenn das Glory das schnellste Bike ist, werd ich wohl meine Bestellung stornieren


----------



## Freeloader (7. September 2011)

Ja das wäre sinnvoll.
Was hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## funbiker9 (7. September 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ja das wäre sinnvoll.
> Was hast du denn bestellt?



Demo 8/1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (8. September 2011)

GUTE WAHLE !!! XD


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. September 2011)

Neues Vid vom SMDH: http://wimp.com/downhillsession/


----------



## Freeloader (8. September 2011)

Meine Zustimmung zum selbsständigen Umbau hast du!


----------



## JojoBertel (8. September 2011)

^^ ou man


----------



## Saci (8. September 2011)

@ Jo- war fährstn du für ne feder in deinem demo? - und was wiegst du? ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (8. September 2011)

Samstag und vielleicht Sonntag Wildbad? 
Ajo, btw, was ist eigentlich aus dem Dirtpark dingens geworden? ^^ Gibts da was? Lohnt sich des und so?


----------



## KA-Biker (8. September 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Neues Vid vom SMDH: http://wimp.com/downhillsession/




Alt,...aber immer noch super.

Ich spendiere 5 Spaten und 5 Schaufeln, für den der es ansatzweiße so baut.


----------



## JojoBertel (8. September 2011)

@saci ich fahre ne 450er standart halt (wegen L rahmen?) hab mir jetz ne 400er bestellt ...ach ja ich wieg um diue 71 kg


----------



## Saci (8. September 2011)

waas.. 450? .. ich würde ne 350er fahren.. wenns hoch kommt 400, wieg aber au nochmal 7 kilo mehr..ca..


----------



## JojoBertel (8. September 2011)

VERDAMMT ...naja gut hab auch n anderen hinterbau als du ... glaub das 2011er hat ne leicht andere anlenkung also von der ..ähm ...wie nennt man das jetzt stärke ? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (8. September 2011)

Ich hab aktuell ne 500er Feder im Tues, bin aber überlegen ob ich vorne in der Boxxer auf die harte Feder und hinten auf ne 550er oder 600er umrüste, damit s insgesamt n bissi straffer wird


----------



## JojoBertel (8. September 2011)

das kannste ja schlecht vergleichen^^ also demohinterbau is ja leicht anders ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (9. September 2011)

Ihr vergleicht grad doch auch n 2010er mit nem 2011er Demo  Eigentlich kannste nur vergleichen bei gleichem Dämpfer in gleichem Rahmen... Das bittere ist nun, dass du nen Fox Dämpfer fährst, da sind die Federn dann auch noch Schweineteuer...Also viel Glück dass die Feder die du grad bestellt hast dir passt


----------



## Freeloader (9. September 2011)

Zudem würde ich von Stahlfedern ab und zu Titanfedern raten. Die sprechen einfach sensibler an 






okay mir war langweilig ..


----------



## JojoBertel (9. September 2011)

2010 /2011 is die geometrie gleich


----------



## JojoBertel (9. September 2011)

ach nochwas ...geht morgen irgentjemand irgentwo hin ?


----------



## funbiker9 (9. September 2011)

Ich bin stark erregt:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ms06-rider (9. September 2011)

Optisch sehr geil  Aber technisch sagen mir die Federelemente nicht wirklich zu ... 
Ist das wirklich schon angekommen? Oo

@Jojo: Aber sicha, wie gesagt, ich werde in Wildbad rum gurken. Falls du da also jemand mit nem Tues ohne Antrieb rumeiern siehst, der sich anstellt als wäre er noch nie aufm Bike gesessen, kannste ja mal "Hallo" sagen


----------



## funbiker9 (9. September 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Optisch sehr geil  Aber technisch sagen mir die Federelemente nicht wirklich zu ...
> Ist das wirklich schon angekommen? Oo
> 
> @Jojo: Aber sicha, wie gesagt, ich werde in Wildbad rum gurken. Falls du da also jemand mit nem Tues ohne Antrieb rumeiern siehst, der sich anstellt als wäre er noch nie aufm Bike gesessen, kannste ja mal "Hallo" sagen



Ist wirklich schon da...hab mich auch gewundert. Hatte eher so mit Oktober gerechnet...aber so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (9. September 2011)

@ FLO - warum sagen dir die federelemente nicht zu? - wasn dran? RC4 und Boxxer RC, oder?

gibts nen großen unterscheid zwischen 2011er und 2012er modellen? - denins is ja nejtzt schon nen 2012er, oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (9. September 2011)

Ja ist ein 2012 8/1. Boxxer RC und der Van RC ist drin....Unterschied gibt es keinen zwischen 2011 und 2012 vom Rahmen her...

...so jetzt geh ich es umschrauben...Lenker, Griffe, Pedale. Reifen will ich mal testen, was die taugen... die neon gelben Griffe müssen dran


----------



## KA-Biker (9. September 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ja ist ein 2012 8/1. Boxxer RC und der Van RC ist drin....Unterschied gibt es keinen zwischen 2011 und 2012 vom Rahmen her...
> 
> ...so jetzt geh ich es umschrauben...Lenker, Griffe, Pedale. Reifen will ich mal testen, was die taugen... die neon gelben Griffe müssen dran




Morgen Wildbad biste auch da?

Pass mir gut auf deine Kleine auf, micht da die mal da hinten einen Abstieg plant..


----------



## Saci (9. September 2011)

hab da was im keller gefunden


----------



## KA-Biker (9. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> hab da was im keller gefunden





Du kleines A-loch......

Jetzt beginnt das Wettrüsten. Sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## speschelaisd (9. September 2011)

Ich hab schon das S-Works Carbon Demo bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (9. September 2011)

@Saci

...Schei$$ Demo Fahrer 

Klasse Kiste ...seit wann hast du das neue Demo...und was hast du mit dem alten gemacht?

@KA-Biker

...ne Wildbad nicht...wollte erst, aber....kein Bock auf Wiba


----------



## funbiker9 (9. September 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ich hab schon das S-Works Carbon Demo bestellt


----------



## JojoBertel (9. September 2011)

@saci, okay ... dann klärt sich auch warum du mich nach der federhärte gefragt hast -.- ... hab dan wohl wirklich immernoch eine zu hart ...sobn scheiß


----------



## funbiker9 (9. September 2011)

@Jojo

...was für eine Feder hast du im Demo verbaut...bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## JojoBertel (9. September 2011)

@fubiker9 ...auf morgen wildbad ... will wissen wie sich mein rad in M fährt ... ...solte ich in 3 4 5 6 jahren dann wieder eins kaufen will ich mir mit der framesize sicher sein 

ich hab ne 450er drin und ne 400 bestellt ...scheint als war das n fehlkauf -.- ...(71,4kg)


----------



## funbiker9 (9. September 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> @fubiker9 ...auf morgen wildbad ... will wissen wie sich mein rad in M fährt ... ...solte ich in 3 4 5 6 jahren dann wieder eins kaufen will ich mir mit der framesize sicher sein
> 
> ich hab ne 450er drin und ne 400 bestellt ...scheint als war das n fehlkauf -.- ...(71,4kg)



400er bei 71kg...mmmhhh, dann bin ich mal gespannt was das bei mir wird. Ich hab 85kg und auch die 400er verbaut....hat sich aber vom SAG her ganz gut angefühlt....

...nneeeeeeeeee kein Bock auf Wildbad. Seit wir in Lac waren, Winterberg und Willingen ist Wildbad nicht mehr ganz so reizvoll...

Wildbad hat eben leider nur noch eine gscheide ( Achtung DIALEKT ) Strecke...


----------



## JojoBertel (9. September 2011)

ja und leider total flowless ^^ ... würd gern mal wo anders hin ...aber leider fehlt mir die mobilität (noch kein führerschein -.-)


----------



## Freeloader (9. September 2011)

Naja, in Wildbad ist man mit sonem Demo wenigstens richtig. Winterberg kannste ja mitm CC Rad alles fahren und Lac liegt irgendwo dazuzwischen.

In Wiba gehts wenigstens hart zur sache 

Bin aber auch dafür dass dort noch ne flowige strecke hinkommt..


----------



## Saci (10. September 2011)

@ Funny - das alte liegt noch im keller - das neue is leider noch nich fahrbar, fehlt noch ne wichtige schraube und so -.-

@all - wie wärs wenn morgen einfach alle nach beerfelden gehn/kommen


----------



## funbiker9 (10. September 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Naja, in Wildbad ist man mit sonem Demo wenigstens richtig. Winterberg kannste ja mitm CC Rad alles fahren und Lac liegt irgendwo dazuzwischen.
> 
> In Wiba gehts wenigstens hart zur sache
> 
> Bin aber auch dafür dass dort noch ne flowige strecke hinkommt..



Die DH in Wiba ist schon klasse, da gibts nix ....aber nur noch 'eine' Strecke die Spaß macht, ist halt zu wenig. 

Winterberg DH ist zwar einfach zu fahren, macht aber höllisch Spaß. Selbst Willingen ist recht einfach, wenn man mal die Big Jumps weg läßt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (10. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> @ Funny - das alte liegt noch im keller - das neue is leider noch nich fahrbar, fehlt noch ne wichtige schraube und so -.-
> 
> @all - wie wärs wenn morgen einfach alle nach beerfelden gehn/kommen



...Schrauben werden völlig überbewertet....genau so wie Sicherungsbolzen und zulässige Traglast...


..welche fehlt denn?


----------



## Saci (10. September 2011)

mir is die Kurbelschraube der Descendant Kurbel abgerissen -.- ... muss normal mit 54!!! NM angezogen werden.. kp wie man die abreißen kann .. nunja, jedenfalls hängts an der und an ner passenden Feder - war ne 550er dabei  .. 350er sind iwie nirgends lieferbar -.- 

muss aber alles bis zum nächten WE fertig sein - am SO gehts ne woche nach Finale Ligure  <3


----------



## funbiker9 (10. September 2011)

Guckst du...wenn das kein flow ist, was dann?

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/214994/


@Saci

Finale Ligure...oh Mann...schon geil


----------



## Saci (10. September 2011)

jaa.. finale is soo geil, warn ja im märz schonmal <3

kommst nachher au annen smdh? werd wohl so um 3 rum oben sein.


----------



## Saci (10. September 2011)

alos iwie hab ich voll verpennt  - sry!  .. is jemadn gewillt jetzt noch ne runde zum SMDH zu pilgern? ...


----------



## funbiker9 (10. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> alos iwie hab ich voll verpennt  - sry!  .. is jemadn gewillt jetzt noch ne runde zum SMDH zu pilgern? ...



Schlafmütze


----------



## Saci (10. September 2011)

ja, dafür hatte im im keller beim schrauben kreative ergüsse  .. das ergebnis darf man aber niemandem zeigen.. sonst wird man eingewiesen  ... 

wer kommt den nu morgen alles nach beerfelden ?


----------



## ms06-rider (10. September 2011)

Was habt ihr alle gegen die DH in Wildbad? Die Ixs ist doch irgendwie flowig  Und ich geh morgen wenn dann wieder nach Wildbad - nix Kette grad und dann will ich ne flowige Strecke, die steil genug ist, dass man net unbedingt treten muss und die ich kenn 
@Allgemeines Wettrüste: EYYYY, was soll der scheiß, ich bin Student und meine Eltern wollen mir auch keine Bikes schenken, des ist voll unfair  Wartet gefälligst noch gut 3 Jahre 
@Funbiker: Die Strecke ist halt ma echt mega... Sowas will ich auch haben  
@Jojo: Warste nun heute in Wildbad? Hab ich dich gesehen? Oder gar mit dir gesprochen?  
@Saci:  Ja, kann schon ma passieren, 3e ist schon ganz schön früh, das einzige was mich daran etwas verwirrt - du bist doch gar kein Student.
Und was ich an den Federelementen net mag - es sind die billigsten. Jonas (Wildbader Dudes) hatte nen Van Rc und der soll net so mega gewesen sein. Und falls die Boxxer RC net um Welten besser ist als die alten Race, dann ist die wohl auch nicht grad der Burner....
@Freeloader: (@Deine Frage vor langer langer Zeit ) Der Unterschied zu nem Downhillbike ist durchaus krass. Bin ja in letzter Zeit nur meine Wildsau gefahren und der Umstieg aufs Tues jetzt war schon merklich. Ich war weniger schnell k.o. und konnte deutlich entspannter deutlich schneller fahren...und so mega CC-lastig ist meine Tourensau ja auch nicht wirklich


----------



## funbiker9 (10. September 2011)

Die DH in Wiba, ist das einzigst gute in Wiba...

...also zum Demo und den Federelementen: Die Boxxer RC spricht um WELTEN! besser an, als die 2010 Race. Der Hinterbau kommt mir noch softer vor, als der vom 2009 Demo. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt heute ( abgesehen von der Euphorie ), bin ich absolut begeistert von dem Rahmen...die Geo ist einfach mehr als geil. Selbst ich muschi, bin drirekt damit klar gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (10. September 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Selbst ich muschi, bin drirekt damit klar gekommen...



 

Ansprechverhalten ist nicht alles. Bei der alten Boxxer war halt das Problem, dass man sie entweder mit gutem Ansprechverhalten fahren konnte, aber dann dafür bei gröberen Schlägen schnell derbe Durchschläge hatte oder mit beschissenem Ansprechverhalten, schlechter Performance overall und dafür halt ohne Durchschläge...
@Wildbad: Hast schon recht, die DH ist dort wirklich das einzige was rockt - ok die DH2 auch noch  aber dann hörts halt auf... Wenn ich n Auto hätte wäre ich auch viel mehr in Lac Blanc und viel weniger in Wildbad - auch wenn ich dennoch oft in Wiba wäre - die Downhill ist einfach soooo toll


----------



## KA-Biker (10. September 2011)

In Wildbad waren Heute einige aus Karlsruhe.
Ich finde den BikerX super. Ich hab sogar mit dem DH-Bike spass.


----------



## JojoBertel (10. September 2011)

@ms06-rider nein ich war nicht wildbaden .... habs verpennt -.- bin um 11:30 aufgewacht -.- .... war dann smdh ...war auch lustig


----------



## JojoBertel (10. September 2011)

... das kennt ihr warscheinlich alle schon ...aber ich bin da nich so der typ der sich die ganze zeit den worldcup oder sowas reinzieht ... http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/der-neue-downhill-gott-danny-hart.html der whip am schluss is schon leicht gail^^ vorallem wennn man so unter zeitdruck is^^


----------



## funbiker9 (10. September 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ansprechverhalten ist nicht alles. Bei der alten Boxxer war halt das Problem, dass man sie entweder mit gutem Ansprechverhalten fahren konnte, aber dann dafür bei gröberen Schlägen schnell derbe Durchschläge hatte oder mit beschissenem Ansprechverhalten, schlechter Performance overall und dafür halt ohne Durchschläge...
> @Wildbad: Hast schon recht, die DH ist dort wirklich das einzige was rockt - ok die DH2 auch noch  aber dann hörts halt auf... Wenn ich n Auto hätte wäre ich auch viel mehr in Lac Blanc und viel weniger in Wildbad - auch wenn ich dennoch oft in Wiba wäre - die Downhill ist einfach soooo toll



Was auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht ist in einer Gabel, ist die Highspeed Druckstufe. Sowas hat wirklich Vorteile...möchte die HC in meiner Fox 36 nicht missen müssen...

...aber gut,was sag ich immer zu speschelaisd -Anbauteile sind eh nur Verschleißteil-


----------



## ms06-rider (10. September 2011)

Cool du hast meinen Namen gehyperlinkt  Wie verpennt? Schonma was von nem sogenannten Wecker gehört?  Und jo, Danny Harts Lauf war echt der Hammer (auch wenns die WM war  ), aber wieso unter Zeitdruck? Hat doch auch so fast 12 Sekunden Vorsprung ins Ziel gefahren  Ne ich würd sagen, der war einfach so happy dass er so nen guten Lauf hatte, dass er dann einfach Lust hatte nen fetten Whip zu ziehn. Und dass der Junge Herr abgekürzt DH heißt find ich auch klasse 



funbiker9 schrieb:


> Anbauteile sind eh nur Verschleißteil-


*hust* Rahmen auch *hust* 
Naja deine Boxxer hat jetzt jedenfalls keine Highspeed Druckstufe... Aber ich hab auch schon gehört dass die 2011er Boxxer RC schon deutlich besser gehn soll als die 2010er Race...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (10. September 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Cool du hast meinen Namen gehyperlinkt  Wie verpennt? Schonma was von nem sogenannten Wecker gehört?  Und jo, Danny Harts Lauf war echt der Hammer (auch wenns die WM war  ), aber wieso unter Zeitdruck? Hat doch auch so fast 12 Sekunden Vorsprung ins Ziel gefahren  Ne ich würd sagen, der war einfach so happy dass er so nen guten Lauf hatte, dass er dann einfach Lust hatte nen fetten Whip zu ziehn. Und dass der Junge Herr abgekürzt DH heißt find ich auch klasse
> 
> 
> *hust* Rahmen auch *hust*
> Naja deine Boxxer hat jetzt jedenfalls keine Highspeed Druckstufe... Aber ich hab auch schon gehört dass die 2011er Boxxer RC schon deutlich besser gehn soll als die 2010er Race...


----------



## funbiker9 (11. September 2011)

Traurige Nachricht...ich habe gerade gelesen, dass Lac nur noch diesen Monat...also summa summa rum 2 Wochenenden auf hat...und ich wollte doch nochmal hin


----------



## SLXDriver (12. September 2011)

Frage:
Wie fallen 5 Ten schuhe von der größe her aus? Ich bin am überlegen mir welche zu bestellen 

gruß


----------



## Freeloader (12. September 2011)

In meiner Größe sind sie mir ein bisschen zu groß, allerdings auch nicht locker ...


Gibts eigentlich Bilder von deinem "Sitzung"?


----------



## Saci (12. September 2011)

wer gibt sich nachher alles am SMDH die ehre? .. ich? okay! .. dann bis nachher!


----------



## Freeloader (12. September 2011)

Plane diese Woche mein Comeback, also werd ich vllt morgen abend mal oben sein.

Comeback verschoben.
Hab grad echt kein Glück.
Bin im Hof rumgerollt hab reingetreten und mich direkt auf die Fresse gelegt. Kette gerissen ...


----------



## SLXDriver (12. September 2011)

http://www.sport-in-baden-tv.de/WATCH/002/413
D Ossi, falls es ned schon einer gepostet hat


----------



## speschelaisd (12. September 2011)

He, des is der Alex


----------



## Saci (12. September 2011)

krass, das is also aus dem film-termin geworden   abgefahren! ..

aber wie gesagt.. es is einmal die Leidenschaft.. und man trifft seeehr sehr viele Verrückte Leute    <3


----------



## funbiker9 (12. September 2011)

@Saci

...hast du deine Kurbel hin bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (12. September 2011)

Der seltsame Typ da im Video kommt mir ja irgendwoher bekannt vor.... wie hieß n der noch gleich? und fährt der noch Rad oder nimmer? 

Saaaaccciiiiii - könnte ich mir nochmal das Kassetten-Werkzeug von dir leihen?


----------



## Saci (12. September 2011)

äähm.. joar, wie mans nimmt - sone sixpack 10mm HR schraubachse kann man für alles möglich missbrauchen   .. kurbeln habn trotzdem noch spiel.. muss mich mal genauer mit beschäftigen, evtl. wurd einfach nur nen spacer unterm innenlager vergessen oder die lager sind halt doch im eimer..


----------



## funbiker9 (12. September 2011)

...so ne Achse ist halt schon was tolles


----------



## Freeloader (12. September 2011)

offtopic: bald habt ihr seite 100 erreicht


----------



## Saci (12. September 2011)

allerdings^^..

nur das mit der Bremsleitung is echt krass, eigentlich bei jedem sprung und jeder kompression kommt das scheiß ding annen reifen udn ich kann mirs NICHT erklären warum  -.- .. ma mit kabelbindern bissle fixieren .. is aber auch keine schöne lösung..

dann noch ne neue Kefü und das Innenlager-problem lösen und es steht soweit ganz gut da..

ach ja - zum Feder-Thema.. ich hab jetzt ne 350er drin und komm damit gut zurecht, in beerfelden nur wenige durchschläge gehabt - bei komplett offener druckstufe wohlgemerkt..


----------



## ms06-rider (12. September 2011)

Steff (der mim Demo mit dem ich oft in Wildbad fahr, war in Lac Blanc dabei... ) fährt in seinem wohl auch ne 350er Feder bei etwas über 70kg ... somit sollte wohl nur Jojo etwas fehlberaten sein - es sei denn du magst n hartes Fahrwerk 

@Saci: Ignorierst du mich absichtlich  ? Könnte ich bitte nochma das Kassetten wechsel Dingens leihen? Ich hab n neues Hinterrad ... (Spontan? Haste grad kurz Zeit?  )


----------



## KA-Biker (12. September 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> offtopic: bald habt ihr seite 100 erreicht



und das in einem Jahr ,.....mit 8-10 Personen.


----------



## JojoBertel (12. September 2011)

@ms06-rider ....wie fehlberaten ? ... also hab jetz den leutz von bikemailorder geschrieben ( da se mein zeuch eh noch ned weg geschickt ham ) sie sollen mir anstatt ner 400er ne 350er liefern


----------



## ms06-rider (12. September 2011)

Der Thread hier hat bis auf das Pfinztaler seinen Namen nicht umsonst  Und ich kann so n klein bisschen verstehen warum die uns im Karlsruher-ja-nicht-laber-Thread nicht haben wollten 
@Jojo: Fehlberaten im Sinne von das es dir vermutlich net wirklich passen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (12. September 2011)

warum en des??? ... hab jetz extra noch ne weichere feder bestellt ^^ ... hatte ja ne 450er drin und die is um welten zu hart ... also warum sollte den dei 350er jetz falsch sein ?^^


----------



## ms06-rider (12. September 2011)

War auf die 400er bezogen. Die Umbestellung auf die 350er halte ich, ohne jetzt deinen Fahrstil und deine Vorlieben zu kennen, für sinnvoll


----------



## funbiker9 (12. September 2011)

Vor allem bald 100 Seiten ohne rum gemeckere und Streiterei...das gibt es im IBC Forum so gut wie gar nicht 

...mal gespannt, wer die hundertste Seite eröffnet


----------



## ms06-rider (12. September 2011)

Ich


----------



## ms06-rider (12. September 2011)

Ich (wie gemein ich muss 30 Sekunden warten)


----------



## funbiker9 (12. September 2011)

...oder vielleicht doch ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (12. September 2011)

Ich


----------



## Freeloader (12. September 2011)

das dauert noch 8 posts


----------



## JojoBertel (12. September 2011)

> Vor allem bald 100 Seiten ohne rum gemeckere und Streiterei...das gibt es im IBC Forum so gut wie gar nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



facebook macht einen kaputt ...wollt das grad "liken" -.-


----------



## KA-Biker (13. September 2011)

Wer 100. Seite aufmacht, muss ne Runde ausgeben.

Das steht fest. Also,..ranhalten!


----------



## lowrider89 (13. September 2011)

Bin ich dann der Depp der eine Runde ausgeben muss?


----------



## lowrider89 (13. September 2011)

Puh zum Glück nicht   
Jeah man ich war im Fernsehen und habe es nicht es nicht gesehen  Ein hoch auf das I-net


----------



## NaturBruder (13. September 2011)

100 ich komme 


Gruss N.B.


----------



## NaturBruder (13. September 2011)

Wohl doch nicht ;(


----------



## Freeloader (13. September 2011)

Doppelposts sind unverschämt und verzerren die Postingleistung dieses Threads!


----------



## lowrider89 (13. September 2011)

Gauner wie er nur darauf gewartet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (13. September 2011)

Quatsch, hab extra 2 Stunden gewartet um euch nicht die Ehre zu nehmen.

Aber dann dachte ich dass sich keiner traut. Also hab ich praktisch den Thread gerettet ;D


----------



## lowrider89 (13. September 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Quatsch, hab extra 2 Stunden gewartet um euch nicht die Ehre zu nehmen.
> 
> Aber dann dachte ich dass sich keiner traut. Also hab ich praktisch den Thread gerettet ;D



Danke für diese nette Geste, aber trotzdem musst du uns jetzt ne Runde aus geben


----------



## Freeloader (13. September 2011)

Hab ich doch schon!!!!111111elf

Hat jemand von euch schonmal Kahnbein o.ä. gebrochen?
Hab da nen unguten Verdacht und wäre Erfahrungswerten nicht abgeneigt


----------



## NaturBruder (13. September 2011)

nein immoment nur das Schlüsselbein 2 fach das langt ;(


----------



## Freeloader (13. September 2011)

Hast du dir ne Astgabelung da reingehauen oder wie hast du das hinbekommen?

War das schöne noton etwa schuld?

Ich wünsche dir Geduld statt Besserung, das hilft dabei sowieso mehr...


----------



## NaturBruder (13. September 2011)

Danke ,

naja bin den Trail am Eichelberg runter und da isch ein Baum gelegen mit 58 km/h drüber laut GPS und da bin ich dann gelegen .War wohl viel zu schnell zum Glück mit Helm ohne wäre es wohl rum gewessen , Helm hat voll die Delle .

Bin Anfänger .....


----------



## Freeloader (13. September 2011)

Helm wegschmeissen und neuen kaufen, großeltern o.ä. nach geld für protektoren fragen ..

Ist dein Vorderrad dann kaputt? 
Ich hab zwr gehört dass das noton für schnelle abfahrten ausgelegt ist, aber dass die lyrik bäume schluckt ohne dabei das VR zu zerstören klingt unglaubwürdig


----------



## NaturBruder (13. September 2011)

nee also es ist noch ganz , bin auf dem trail bergab gefahren und dann ist links ein baum gelegen und in diese kuhle bin ich rin und nicht mehr raus gekommen. bike ist dann hinter mir gelegen und ich ja habe voll den baum geküßt erst der Kopf dann wohl das Schlüsselbein....

ohne worte halt war mit nem kolleg der dh fährt etc. ma wollten mein bike einreiten  so kann es laufen


----------



## NaturBruder (13. September 2011)

sorry für mein schlechtes deutsch kann leider nicht anders .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (13. September 2011)

@ Flo(W)

äähm.. iwie hab ichs wohl überlesen.. ja, kannst ma vorbeikommen .. bin heut glaub den ganez tach daheme.


----------



## ms06-rider (13. September 2011)

@Saci: Jo macht ja nix - biste grad tatsächlich da ?  
Wofür zum Henker steht das W in Klammern? Oo


----------



## black soul (13. September 2011)

NaturBruder schrieb:


> bergab gefahren und dann ist links ein baum gelegen und in diese kuhle bin ich rin und nicht mehr raus gekommen. bike ist dann hinter mir gelegen und ich ja habe voll den baum geküßt erst der Kopf dann wohl das Schlüsselbein....
> 
> ohne worte halt war mit nem kolleg der dh fährt etc. ma wollten mein bike einreiten  so kann es laufen



angepasste geschwindigkeit ?? dem fahrkönnen entsprechend.......... techniktraining
sei froh dass es nur da schlüsselbein ist. besser als genickbruch


----------



## ms06-rider (13. September 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> angepasste geschwindigkeit ?? dem fahrkönnen entsprechend.......... techniktraining
> sei froh dass es nur da schlüsselbein ist. besser als genickbruch



Ganz locker  Du kennst doch netma wirklich die Situation - und auf nem geraden Waldweg ohne Hindernisse kann man s schon ganz gut laufen lassen - mit nem umgestürtzen Baum rechnet man einfach net 
Ps: War natürlich nicht als Angriff gedacht, ich kenn die Situation auch nicht und vielleicht hattest auch du recht


----------



## funbiker9 (13. September 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ganz locker  Du kennst doch netma wirklich die Situation - und auf nem geraden Waldweg ohne Hindernisse kann man s schon ganz gut laufen lassen - mit nem umgestürtzen Baum rechnet man einfach net



...völlig richtig. 

@blacksoul

Außerdem, indem Sport kann immer etwas passieren. Klingt komisch, ist aber so...


----------



## SLXDriver (13. September 2011)

Bei Mountainbiken kann man fliegen?  
Warum hat mir das keiner früher gesagt, jemand interesse an einem Canyon Torque?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (13. September 2011)

ich koof dir die gabbel ab ^^


----------



## NaturBruder (13. September 2011)

Also irgendwie habt ihr wohl beide recht ,

eigentlich bin ich Waldwegheizer  aber mitnem kolleg war ich dieses jahr im bikepark in WB. weár geil bis auf die DH strecke...
Das hat mir echt spass gemacht und dann kaufte ich mir ein Bike -Noton2011 für Trails und den Park halt .
ca. 3 Monate gewartet und dann war es da 
erster test in UG. ungeheuerklamm lief top also rauf auf den eichelberg.

Und den Trail runter kurz vorm Trail ende lag ein Baum links am rand , da es an diesem Tag nur geregtnet hat bin ich links richtung baum gerutscht mit 58 km/h laut meim GPS....und abgeflogen ;(

Natürlich muss ich sagen auf den Trails bin ich echt noch neuling war wohl viel zuschnell und das techniktraining fehlt halt auch noch .

Gruss N.B


----------



## JojoBertel (13. September 2011)

sagt mal wieso hab ich grad im "demo technik" threat gelesen das da einer ne 550 x 3,25 fährt ??? ... is das nich leich hart für en 2011er ... sagt mir bitte nicht ich hab schon wieder die falsche feder bestellt(350 x 3,25) .... ich verliehr langsam den überblick ...


----------



## Eike. (14. September 2011)

Für die Federhärte ist doch nicht der Rahmenjahrgang relevant (dramatische Änderungen im Übersetzungverhältnis mal außen vor) sondern im wesentlichen das Fahrergewicht. Und die sollen angeblich ja erheblich variieren


----------



## SLXDriver (14. September 2011)

Beim 2012er haben sie bspw die Einbaulänge und die Geometrie am Hinterbau ziemlich verändert


----------



## Saci (14. September 2011)

wo habn se beim 2012er die einbaulänge verändert??? .. WAS DU LAABERSCH!!!

ab 2011 habn die Demos 241er Dämpferlängen .. vorher 222er... 

und JO - mach dir kein kopf, 350 wird passen - ich fahr bei knapp unrt 80 kilo auch ne 350er  - der vorbesitzer hatte allerdings auch ne 550er drin.. war für mich wien hardtail


----------



## SLXDriver (14. September 2011)

Mhm dann wars das 2011er, bei einem haben sie die Einbaulänge verändert


----------



## funbiker9 (14. September 2011)

Genau 2010 auf 2011...nämlich zwischen 2011er und 2012er Demos gibt es bis auf die Lackierung...keinen Unterschied.

Grüßle


----------



## speschelaisd (14. September 2011)

Vielleicht das Gewicht?


----------



## funbiker9 (14. September 2011)

...was nocht leichter als 8 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (14. September 2011)

Wer hat denn Lust morgen ne Runde zu radeln? Bspw. SMDH


----------



## ms06-rider (14. September 2011)

Ich hab Lust morgen ne Runde radeln zu gehn  Allerdings ist das Ziel schon klar: Bad Wildbad - Abfahrt Hbf 9:19 Gleis 10 (glaub ich ^^)


----------



## funbiker9 (14. September 2011)

Ich würd morgen auch gern radeln gehen...aber ich hab absolut keine Zeit. Dazu hab ich mir den Nacken noch so dermaßen verzogen, dass ich nicht mal weiß, ob es am Wochenende klappt


----------



## JojoBertel (14. September 2011)

******* ... dann ma gude besserung


----------



## ms06-rider (14. September 2011)

Eigentlich hab ich auch absolut keine Zeit  Egal, n bissi Abwechlsung muss sein  

@Funbiker: Was haste denn gemacht? Gute Besserung dir - aber am We wird das Wetter eh schlecht  Naja, meine Lernambitionen sollte es unterstützen


----------



## funbiker9 (14. September 2011)

Na ja, ich hab mir wohl beim schlafen den verdammten Nacken verengt. Schlußfolgerung: Schlafen ist für den Nacken gefährlicher als DH fahren...denn da ist mir das noch nie passiert --->


----------



## JojoBertel (14. September 2011)

XD ...kenn ich ... hab alsmal so scheiß rückenprobleme ... wann renk ich mir den rücken aus ??? ....beim hoch schieben -.-  ...XD


----------



## ms06-rider (14. September 2011)

Leute mir ist grad echt zum kotzen -.- Woran kann es liegen wenn meine Kette beim kräftigen antreten durchkracht. Hört und fühlt sich an, als würde die Kette einfach einen Zahn weiter springen. Allerdings hab ich nun ne neue Kette, n neues Kettenblatt und n neues Ritzel drauf. Am Schaltwerk kanns auch nicht liegen, denn das hab ich abmontiert und durch n Kettenspanner ersetzt - das Problem ist aber mit beidem da gewesen  Weis langsam echt nimmer woran das liegen könnte - irgendwelche Ideen ????


----------



## jatschek (15. September 2011)

Freilauf von der HR Nabe checken. Kann sein das der durchrutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (15. September 2011)

Isses auch eher net ... hab seit heute n neues Hinterrad drin und das Problem bestand auch schon davor ....Hab ich vergessen beim erwähnen der neuen Teile ^^


----------



## Freeloader (15. September 2011)

Dann passt die Kette nicht zu den Ritzeln und dem Kettenblatt. 
Bei Neuteilen musst du dann aber echt pecht gehabt haben. Sicher dass die alle für Fahrräder sind?


----------



## ms06-rider (15. September 2011)

Fu ^^ Ja die sind alle für Fahrräder ^^ Und warum hatte ich, obwohl ich immer einzelne Teile getauscht habe immer das gleiche Problem: Dass mir die Kette plötzlich einfach n Stück weit (gefühlt etwa ein Kettenglied) durchrutscht...? Ich verstehs einfach net


----------



## Freeloader (15. September 2011)

Wie lang bist du denn mit neuen und alten Sachen gemischt gefahren? Freilauf macht ja nix aus, aber der Kettentrieb leidet da ganz ordentlich.


Wieso machst du nichmal die gopro auf 60fps drauf?


----------



## ms06-rider (15. September 2011)

Nicht sonderlich lang - genau deshalb ... Aber das mit mit der Gopro filmen hatte ich auch schon überlegt  Vermutlich werd ichs tatsächlich ma demnächst machen ...


----------



## Freeloader (15. September 2011)

Oder hast du die Kette genietet? Vllt hat sich dabei ein totes oder halbtotes Glied ergeben, das würde sich dann auch so äußern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (15. September 2011)

kann von euch jemand n 360 ?


----------



## Freeloader (15. September 2011)

gerade nicht, aber im skatepark auf ner bank ö.ä. zählen 270°+ ja als 360. dann ja


----------



## JojoBertel (15. September 2011)

... okay ... hm .. bitm bmx würd ichs warscheinlich jetz au hinbekommen ...(habs aber fürs demo verkauft ^^) ... bekomm mitm voltage fr einfach keine 360 oder so hin ... lande immer so ******* nach ner 3/5 drehung -.- ...*nerv*


----------



## ms06-rider (15. September 2011)

Ma n bissi Werbung in eigener Sache


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (16. September 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ma n bissi Werbung in eigener Sache



"Yeah man, das kann man doch als Fahren bezeichnen"?


----------



## ms06-rider (16. September 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> "Yeah man, das kann man doch als Fahren bezeichnen"?



Garnet schlecht aber net ganz  Geb allerdings zu dass ich schon arg genuschelt hab  Originalwortlaut ist: " YEEAAAaah MAAAAaaan, man kanns wieder als Fahren bezeichnen" - bin irgendwie dieses Jahr immer schlechter geworden und seit letztem WE wirds nun wieder besser und heute wars wieder ganz gut


----------



## Freeloader (16. September 2011)

zzzz Du hattest auch keinen Antrieb. Das zÃ¤hlt als Handicap.

SchÃ¶n gefahren, hab auch ab und an die Gustls erspÃ¤hen kÃ¶nnen ;D

Hast du jetzt mal deine Kette gecheckt?


â¬: wollte grad auch mal bewegte Bilder hochladen. Allerdings ist die Musik nicht von mir produziert 

Also lieber sein lassen?


----------



## speschelaisd (16. September 2011)

Glaubst du das mit der Musik macht jemand?


----------



## ms06-rider (16. September 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Glaubst du das mit der Musik macht jemand?



Naja man kann ja "freie" Musik verwenden  Und ja - Radde hat sich neulich selbst was zusammen geschnitten  

@Freeloader: Thx  Habs grad schnell gecheckt - scheint nicht so - glaub auch net dass es daran liegt, da es immer auftritt wenn ich stark antrete, und ich glaube kaum dass da das evtl problematische Glied immer an der selben Stelle wäre, wo es ärger verursachen kann ...


----------



## Freeloader (16. September 2011)

Ich liebe das Uninetz, da geht das ruckzuck.

Hab jetzt doch noch ne eigens komponierte Version gefunden.


Aus dem Juli diesen Jahres

2 Einblicke die zu dokumentatorischen Zwecken in chronologischer Reihenfolge geschnitten wurden.
Kann also sein, dass es euch irgendwann langweilt.


@ flo: dreh mal dein Kettenblatt vorne um und teste dann nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (16. September 2011)

Hat noch jemand Lust morgen auf Beerfelden?
Sind bisher 4 Leute und werden mit Bahn und Bus hinfahren (klappt erfahrunsggemäß ganz gut).
Zu fünft zahlt jeder max. 6 Euro für die Fahrt.
Folgende Verbindung zur Hinfahrt: http://awesomescreenshot.com/07aki4c82

Rückfahrt ab Beerfelden ist 18:50 oder so, Ankunft in Karlsruhe dann so gegen 21:30.


----------



## Saci (16. September 2011)

@ Freeloader.. iwie gefällt mir Nichts deutlich besser als Etwas   - echt sehr schöne trails dabei, wann gehsten mal wieder dort hin? ^^  

@ Flo - nett   ..


----------



## Freeloader (16. September 2011)

Hehe, da waren wir auch öfters. Aber die vielen Anlieger von Etwas haben auch Laune gemacht. Auch wenns Rad für die Strecke wirklich grenzwertig war.

Denke ich komm erst nächstes Jahr wieder zum Fahren hin 

Will ja endlich mal nach Wildbad - den 4x testen - aber bin dauernd verletzt und schreib grad Bachelorarbeit..


----------



## Saci (16. September 2011)

okay, sieht echt nett dort aus, zumindest die "kleineren" sprich schmäleren trails mit dem NS zeuch uns so..  <3

Wenn du mal nach WB zum 4X fahren gehst sag auf jeeden fall vorher bescheid, wenn bis dahin meine Reba wieder fit is und somit auch das SX wieder als 4X rad dasteht bin ich dabei - habs bisher auch noch nich geschafft ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (16. September 2011)

Na also das is doch komplett duruchgefahren, geht doch!

Btw mir ist jetzt in dem Video wie beim selbrigen Fahren mit einer Doppelbrücke aufgefallen das man viel frontlastiger fahren kann, ich glaub deswegen war ich auch mitm Trek so viel schneller ^^


----------



## Saci (16. September 2011)

wann bekommst die Krücke iegentlich wieder?


----------



## SLXDriver (16. September 2011)

Nächste woche scheinbar  Die F40 war nach ner Woche zurück


----------



## Saci (16. September 2011)

feini  

meine Boxxer wurds HEUTE losgeschickt -.-... d.h. sie kommt am MO.. und ich fahr am SO in urlaub  -.- .. könnt kotzen


----------



## funbiker9 (16. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> feini
> 
> meine Boxxer wurds HEUTE losgeschickt -.-... d.h. sie kommt am MO.. und ich fahr am SO in urlaub  -.- .. könnt kotzen



...oohhh das ist bitter. Wegen was war die Gabel weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (16. September 2011)

äähm.. die war wech weil se einfach von anfang an ned ging.. im januar gekauft, dann 2 monate gefahren.. wurd aber nie besser.. und habs im september endlich ma geschafft se wegzuschicken


----------



## funbiker9 (16. September 2011)

...ich bin froh, dass ich meine 2010 Race los bin...die 2012 RC funktioniert viel viel besser


----------



## SLXDriver (16. September 2011)

RC is auch Race oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (16. September 2011)

@Freeloader

...sau geile Video's...mach richtig Lust zu biken 

@SLX

...ja, heißt eben nur RC jetzt.


----------



## Saci (16. September 2011)

bin auch mal gespannt was sie gemacht haben - auf garantie.. wahrsch nichts.. dann wärs immernoch ne 2010er team ^^ ... aber bin mal gespannt ..


----------



## funbiker9 (16. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> bin auch mal gespannt was sie gemacht haben - auf garantie.. wahrsch nichts.. dann wärs immernoch ne 2010er team ^^ ... aber bin mal gespannt ..




...da bin ich auch mal gespannt, ob deine Gabel danach besser geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (16. September 2011)

.. Und ich erst.. aber wird wohl noch bis nach Finale warten müssen


----------



## funbiker9 (16. September 2011)

...was für ne Gabel bzw. Bike fährst du dann in Finale?


----------



## Saci (16. September 2011)

Specialized... Demo.. 8.. 20..11..  .. mitd er 2008er Boxxer wie "die ganze zeit" ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (16. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> Specialized... Demo.. 8.. 20..11..  .. mitd er 2008er Boxxer wie "die ganze zeit" ^^



achso...na dann hau kräftig rein in Finale.

Wollte eigentlich mein gutes Stück dieses Wochenende im Park bewegen, aber das Wetter und mein verschi$$ener Nacken, machen mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung


----------



## black soul (16. September 2011)

@saci
finale.... einfach nur geil. shutteln ? mit wem ? wann genau ? na, dann mal viel spass. it halt nicht smdh
vor allem gesund zurückkommen bürschle.


----------



## Saci (16. September 2011)

@ Souli, natürlich shutteln, warn ja im märz schonmal und habn uns alle unsterblich verliebt  am So gehts los und am SO drauf gehts wieder zurück - mit den Ossis, lowrider89 und Jatschek, dort habn wir uns eren Special-Angry-german-guide "Michar"  ... dat wird fein fehlt eigemtlich nur noch ne gopro um alle sschön festzuhalten


----------



## jatschek (16. September 2011)

Wegen der GoPro kannst ja den Greg fragen!?


----------



## Saci (16. September 2011)

@ jatschi - hab ich grad im moment


----------



## jatschek (16. September 2011)

Oh ****, dann muss man sich ja benehmen.


----------



## Saci (16. September 2011)

wiebitte? ws?.. kennsch?  aber sieht so aus als würden ma das gute stück bekommen - nimmst du wieder nen laptop mit? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (16. September 2011)

@Freeloader: Schöne Videos  Scheint dort schön flowig zu fahren zu sein 



SLXDriver schrieb:


> Na also das is doch komplett duruchgefahren, geht doch!
> 
> Btw mir ist jetzt in dem Video wie beim selbrigen Fahren mit einer Doppelbrücke aufgefallen das man viel frontlastiger fahren kann, ich glaub deswegen war ich auch mitm Trek so viel schneller ^^



Hä?  Wen meinst du mit dem durchgefahren? Mich? Falls ja solltest du zum Augenartzt gehen  Es sind 3 Schnitte in dem Video  Aber es wird besser - den 4x kann ich jetzt durchfahren 

Und das mit der Doppelbrücke - naja, wieso sollte man damit frontlastiger fahren können? Das macht nichts aus wenn die Gabel gut eingestellt ist  Und ich versuch schon wieder vom frontlastigen fahren mit der Wildsau zum normal fahren zu kommen  ...


----------



## SLXDriver (16. September 2011)

Oh 
Ka beim Trek konnte ich viel Frontlastiger fahren, vielleicht weil das Torque auch noch Enduro geo hat aber eig is die ned so viel anderster


----------



## ms06-rider (16. September 2011)

Meine Theorie: Beim Torque taucht deine Gabel glaub zu sehr weg - wenn du dann frontlastig fährst, taucht es vorne ab und das fühlt sich dann nervös/schei**/... an. Beim Trek ist die Gabel besser und ermöglicht damit mehr Druck aufm Vorderrad - aber Achtung: Zuviel ist auch net gut


----------



## SLXDriver (16. September 2011)

Ja glaub ich auch, mir wurd gesagt das gerade das das Problem ist an Luftgabeln das die zu sehr wegtauchen. Jetzt bekommt die Totem mal nen Service dann schauen wir weiter


----------



## lowrider89 (17. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> wiebitte? ws?.. kennsch?  aber sieht so aus als würden ma das gute stück bekommen - nimmst du wieder nen laptop mit? ^^



Lapdance ä ä ä Laptop wird mit genommen


----------



## Saci (18. September 2011)

Also, ich sach dann ma Tschöö und bin wech - bis inner woche oder so


----------



## funbiker9 (18. September 2011)

Viel Spaß euch...und bringt ein schönes Video mit


----------



## SLXDriver (18. September 2011)

Mindestens 1


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. September 2011)

Hat sich eigentlich mal jmd. von euch im Bau einer Steadicam versucht? 

http://www.highballblog.com/2010/04/build-glidecam-for-your-outdoor-clips.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (21. September 2011)

Nein, aber gibt ja viele Anleitungen. Mir wars immer zu viel zum mitschleppen ;D

Plant jemand heute oder morgen smdh?


----------



## Pead (21. September 2011)

Heute am späteren Nachmittag?


----------



## Freeloader (21. September 2011)

ja! und ich nehm die cam mit und werd dann jeden meter festhalten


----------



## Pead (21. September 2011)

So ab 16.30-17.00Uhr bin ich oben.


----------



## JojoBertel (21. September 2011)

WOOOOW ... meinem kumpel is der gabelschaft gebrochen wärend er mit 40 ne straße runtergefahrn is mit mir ...  nachm trail fahren ... er wusste nichtmehr das datum un dnich was passiert is ... lag aufm boden  und um ihn rum waren fußgänger und er sagt nur so ..äh ... mir gehts gut ..was is passiert ? ... der konnt am anfang nemmer laufen udn is nur so rum getorkelt ... also ... domain is zwar nich high end .. aber sowas ... das is krank


----------



## Freeloader (21. September 2011)

Gute besserung!

muss einen vorschaden gehabt haben und damit darf man nimmer fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (21. September 2011)

plöt wenn man en gebrauchtes rad kauft ^^ ... also ...in zukunft nur noch gerbauchte sahcen kaufen bei denen man davon ausgehn kann das sie ned auseinander fallen ...wie en demo rahmen zb ;P


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (21. September 2011)

Morgen noch mal jmd. zufällig am SMDH?


----------



## ms06-rider (21. September 2011)

@Jojo: Falls ich dir jemals was gebrauchtest anbieten sollte, solltest du es also lieber nicht nehmen - egal was es ist  (Wobei ich seltsamerweise noch keine Gabel abgebrochen hab ) Ne, echt bittere Sache, muss aber garantiert n Vorschaden gehabt haben. Kumpel ist ma mit ner Domain in den Gegenhang von nem kleinen Double eingeschlagen. S erste mal dass er die Gabel durchgeschlagen hat - davor hatte er immer 2cm Restfederweg, mehr ist aber net passiert ...
Am We ma wieder Wiba?  Weis allerdings noch net genau wann ich kann ...


----------



## funbiker9 (21. September 2011)

...wow üble Sache...hoffentlich nichts all zu schlimmes passiert.


----------



## Freeloader (22. September 2011)

Flo, hast du jetzt dein Kettenproblem gelöst?


----------



## funbiker9 (22. September 2011)

Noch wer in Albstadt am Samstag?


----------



## speschelaisd (22. September 2011)

Ich, Ich


----------



## funbiker9 (22. September 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ich, Ich



...ey cool, dann sehen wir uns ja dort


----------



## speschelaisd (22. September 2011)

Nö ich fahr nicht mit dir 

...Spaß


----------



## funbiker9 (22. September 2011)

...das war jetzt aber echt fieß --->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (22. September 2011)

Naja, theoretisch glaub schon halbwegs - es scheint als läge es doch am Kettenspanner - dass ich das Schaltwerk net einstellen kann war mir vorher schon klar  - der ist dermaßen billig gebaut, dass er sich unter Last deutlich nach innen zieht. Dadurch isser nimmer genau drunter und schaltet dann net genau auf das Ritzel ... Habs mit meiner Slowmo Kamera gefilmt - mit der Gopro konnte man es net langsam genug machen


----------



## Freeloader (23. September 2011)

Haha, geile Fehleranalyse, könntest du eg zur Dokumentation hier online stellen


----------



## ms06-rider (23. September 2011)

Joa kann ich nu tatsächlich machen - heute Klausur gehabt, da hatte ich keine Lust mir den Stress zu geben das Video zu schneiden - und dank ultra Slowmo dauert das ja ewig wenn man s net schneidet ...


----------



## overkill_KA (23. September 2011)

Hat jemand einen Sram Trigger rumliegen?
X7 oder X9 am besten.
Egal ob 2x oder 3x


----------



## Pead (23. September 2011)

Ist morgen jemand auf dem SMDH?


----------



## ms06-rider (23. September 2011)

Wildbad


----------



## KA-Biker (24. September 2011)

Pead schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand auf dem SMDH?




Vielleciht geh ich, aber wenn erst am Nachmittag.


----------



## Freeloader (24. September 2011)

Saci ist grad im Urlaub oder?

Weiß einer wie lange?

Ist jemand nächste Woche irgendwann in Wildbad? Werd wohl mal den 4x auschecken gehen und will nicht ohne Gesellschaft ;D


----------



## JojoBertel (24. September 2011)

ich komm vll mitm voltage fr mal mit ... dan fahr ich au mehr den bikerX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. September 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Saci ist grad im Urlaub oder?
> 
> Weiß einer wie lange?
> 
> Ist jemand nächste Woche irgendwann in Wildbad? Werd wohl mal den 4x auschecken gehen und will nicht ohne Gesellschaft ;D



Ich meine im Gesichtsbuch gelesen zu haben, dass er morgen zurück ist.

Heute ab ca. 16 Uhr SMDH! Vorbeischauen!


----------



## ms06-rider (24. September 2011)

Das Video will net -.-  Muss ich ma wann aners machen  
Wildbad bin ich sicherlich nochma unter der Woche - evtl komm ich dann auch mit meiner Touren und 4x Sau und üb n bissi den 4x


----------



## Saci (24. September 2011)

WEnn ich hier schon vermisst werde  ... Here I am.. !! .. back home again...


----------



## funbiker9 (24. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> WEnn ich hier schon vermisst werde  ... Here I am.. !! .. back home again...



...und wie wars? Videos, Bilder, Polizeiberichte....


----------



## funbiker9 (24. September 2011)

erster Bikeparkbesuch mit em Demo


----------



## black soul (25. September 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...und wie wars? Polizeiberichte....



der war gut!!
hi saci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (25. September 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> der war gut!!
> Hi saci :d




Thx *grins*


----------



## Saci (25. September 2011)

Sodele.. alos es war schon gut im urlaub, hab mir zwar an unsrem ruhetag (mittwoch) so nen sonnenbrand am strand engefangen das am DO an radfahren nicht zu denken war.. so warns dann nur 3 tage radeln in der woche, aber war ausreichend, trails sind hammer dort, wirklich geile dinger dabei.. aber ANSTRENGEND!!.. des glaubt ma kaum   .. 

Bilder wirds nicht viele geben.. habn eigentlich keine gemacht, die gorpo lief zwar ein paar mal, aber erste einbicke habn gezeigt das es dort einfach zu "ruppig" bzw unruhig für schöe aufnahmen is, am helm wärs besser gewesen, hatten aber nur den Brustgurt..

hab morgen urlaub - welche parks habn denn unter der woche offen? .. albstadt ja leider nicht, da würdsch gern nommal hingehn..


----------



## speschelaisd (25. September 2011)

Also ich muss sagen Albstadt is echt so geil. Die üflegen ihre Strecken auch richtig und es is richtig flowig zum Fahren.


----------



## Saci (25. September 2011)

denk das ich nächstes WE hingehn werd, wenns wetter mitmacht, dann is endlich der scheiß holz-kicker auf der FR strecke fällig  -.-


----------



## speschelaisd (25. September 2011)

Welchen meinst du?


----------



## Freeloader (25. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> denk das ich nächstes WE hingehn werd, wenns wetter mitmacht, dann is endlich der scheiß holz-kicker auf der FR strecke fällig  -.-



Ich wär dabei!

Er meint den über die Brücke


----------



## speschelaisd (25. September 2011)

Die Brücke is aber schon ne Weile fertig...oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (25. September 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Die Brücke is aber schon ne Weile fertig...oder?



Haste deinen Abgang gut verdaut oder tuts noch weh?


----------



## speschelaisd (25. September 2011)

Tut nicht mehr arg weh...is halt ne ordentliche Schürfwunde am Ellenbogen und an der Hüfte


----------



## funbiker9 (25. September 2011)

Top 

...gibt ein paar geile Bilder von uns auf der Bikepark Albstadt Blog Seite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (25. September 2011)

Hast nen Link?


----------



## funbiker9 (25. September 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## SLXDriver (25. September 2011)

Habt ihr nen Platz im Auto frei für Albstadt?  SO?


----------



## Saci (26. September 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei!
> 
> Er meint den über die Brücke



Nee, isch mein den vor der brücke, bzw. den ersten von den 2 holzkickern vor der brücke, da bin ich letztes mal gut eingeschlagen ..


----------



## Freeloader (26. September 2011)

Also der bei dem man irgendwie immer neben der Landung aufkommt?


----------



## Saci (26. September 2011)

ähm.. weiß grad ned genau, letzes mal bin ich wiei ziemlich hart gelandet.. ^^ - danach is mir das schaltwerk abgerissen und ich konnts nimmer versuchen ..


----------



## Pead (26. September 2011)

Ist am Mittwoch jemand am Strommasten?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (26. September 2011)

Ich eventuell, lass morgen noch mal quatschen


----------



## funbiker9 (26. September 2011)

Mal ne technische Frage: Passen die Federn der 2010 Boxxer Modelle, auch in die aktuellen Boxxer Gabeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico1996 (26. September 2011)

@pead 
würde au mitgehen aber bin halt erst anfänger =)
Wo und wann trefft ihr euch


----------



## Pead (26. September 2011)

Am SMDH, an den oberen zwei Teilen. Wir werden da wohl von 16 bis 18Uhr rumgurken.


----------



## ms06-rider (26. September 2011)

Ma schaun, vielleicht bin ich auch dabei - dann könnte ich noch was sinnvolles machen und trotzdem n bissi biken gehn 

@funbiker: Denk schon, weis es aber net sicher... warum? brauchste die für Übergewichtige?  Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir die einbau 

@Nico: Macht doch nix, bergauf sind wir net schnell und wir labern meist so viel, dass du runter schieben könntest und uns net sonderlich aufhalten würdest*  - das einzige was dann net gut ankäme ist beim bergab fahren vordrängeln und dann langsam fahren 

@Pead:  Geiler Änderungsgrund 

* = (am Smdh, wiba wäre aufgrund des Bahnfahrtakts was anderes ^^)


----------



## funbiker9 (26. September 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ma schaun, vielleicht bin ich auch dabei - dann könnte ich noch was sinnvolles machen und trotzdem n bissi biken gehn
> 
> @funbiker: Denk schon, weis es aber net sicher... warum? brauchste die für Übergewichtige?  Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir die einbau
> 
> ...



Ne ne, die rote reicht mir...war aber ne gelbe drin. Für Albstadt hat die gelbe gereicht...schätze in Wildbad würde die Boxxer mit der gelben Feder durchschlagen. Deshalb rot.


----------



## ms06-rider (26. September 2011)

Ich hab meistens die rote am Anschlag... Mit ner eins härteren könnte ich dann insgesamt agressiver fahren...


----------



## funbiker9 (26. September 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ich hab meistens die rote am Anschlag... Mit ner eins härteren könnte ich dann insgesamt agressiver fahren...



Noch aggressiver und schneller...ist das nicht verboten in Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (26. September 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Noch aggressiver und schneller...ist das nicht verboten in Deutschland


----------



## ms06-rider (27. September 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Noch aggressiver und schneller...ist das nicht verboten in Deutschland




Gott sei dank noch net - bin ich froh dass wir noch n Nischensport sind... ich seh's schon kommen, in n paar Jahren steht vorm Hasstunnel n Zone 30 Schild... 

Außerdem hab ich nie behauptet dass ich schneller fahren will, nur agressiver


----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Gott sei dank noch net - bin ich froh dass wir noch n Nischensport sind... ich seh's schon kommen, in n paar Jahren steht vorm Hasstunnel n Zone 30 Schild...
> 
> Außerdem hab ich nie behauptet dass ich schneller fahren will, nur agressiver



klingt griffig


----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2011)

...ohhh Mannnnnn..................

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/214055/


----------



## Freeloader (27. September 2011)

Nicht absehbar ...


Wie kommt ihr eigentlich immer nach Albstadt?


----------



## lowrider89 (27. September 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...ohhh Mannnnnn..................
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/214055/



Hammer   wie dämlich muss man sein


----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2011)

Talent-frei und noch dämlich dazu...dann noch eine Tendenz zum Größenwahn und taddaaaa...schon hat man so ein Video gemacht.

@Freeloader

...wir fahren mit dem Auto nach Albstadt.


----------



## Saci (27. September 2011)

Also ich meld mich hier mal ganz offiziell als Interessent an einer Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Albstadt am WE  ^^


----------



## Freeloader (27. September 2011)

Habt ihr noch mehr Platz? 

Supergeil:

click


----------



## SLXDriver (28. September 2011)

Alter ich hab grad den ganzen SMDH hochgeschoben und niemand is hier....!!!-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (28. September 2011)

Ich suche auch asyl nach albstadt btw  so jetzt erstma smdh fetzen


----------



## Pead (28. September 2011)

Dann hast du mich verpasst!


----------



## SLXDriver (28. September 2011)

Hat jetzt jemand ne 400x2,8 Feder?


----------



## SLXDriver (28. September 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/418593/cat/19
Gekauft, hoffentlich ist sie noch da


----------



## Freeloader (28. September 2011)

Die Aussage widerspricht sich! 

Morgen noch jemand in WilDbaD dabei?


----------



## funbiker9 (28. September 2011)

Wiba wollte ich eigentlich morgen...jetzt hat sich aber spontan ne Motorradtour ergeben.


----------



## Saci (28. September 2011)

@ Funny - gehst du am WE sicher nach albstadt? is da nen platz frei? - alternativ - kai? hast du nen auto? .. ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (28. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> @ Funny - gehst du am WE sicher nach albstadt? is da nen platz frei? - alternativ - kai? hast du nen auto? .. ^^



Ne geh dieses Wochenende nicht nach Albstadt...muss mich Samstag Abend noch auf einem Geburtstag betrinken...( ist zumindest geplant  )...

Evtl. Wildbad am Samstag...mal schauen.


----------



## Saci (29. September 2011)

was geht aaab .. wer geht am WE wo radfahren? ich geh mitm Kai am SA evtl. nach wildbad und am So oder Mo evtl .nach albstadt... wenn alles klappt beides.. wenns schlecht läuft garnichts davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (29. September 2011)

nach Plan werde ich mich wohl beim letzten davon anschließen


----------



## Freeloader (29. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> was geht aaab .. wer geht am WE wo radfahren? ich geh mitm Kai am SA evtl. nach wildbad und am So oder Mo evtl .nach albstadt... wenn alles klappt beides.. wenns schlecht läuft garnichts davon



So/Mo Albstadt hört sich sehr gut an. Hab mein Rad grad eben schonmal voraus geschickt. Werd auf jeden fall an einem der Tage da sein,weiß aber noch nich genau wann. Werds hier aber publik machen!


----------



## SLXDriver (29. September 2011)

Wenn jemand mich mitnehmen kann wär super, das auto zu bekommen is immer ein stress


----------



## Freeloader (29. September 2011)

Ab Tübingen könnte ich mitnehmen, aber das wird euch wohl nix bringen...


----------



## KA-Biker (30. September 2011)

Eventuell lass ich mich in Wildbad Morgen auch blicken.
Ist aber noch ganz unsicher..


----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2011)

Jemand SMDH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (30. September 2011)

...so wie es scheint, bin ich morgen mal wieder in Wildbad


----------



## KA-Biker (30. September 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...so wie es scheint, bin ich morgen mal wieder in Wildbad




,...too. SLX und Saci auch. Die sind aber nur Vormittags da so wie ich mitbekommen habe.


----------



## funbiker9 (30. September 2011)

...wann ich nach Wiba komme, weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Auf jeden Fall nicht all zu früh


----------



## Saci (1. Oktober 2011)

bei uns isses noch nich sicher.. kais autoche hat ein kleines problem, dem fällt wohl gleich der auspuff ab - wenn ers schafft das heute morgen noch zu fixen kommen wir , wenn nicht fährt er mit der bahn.. dann bleibsch daheme. oder hättest du nochn platz funny? ^^ - könnt mit der bahn zu dir kommen.. aber wär dann wohl für die zweite tageshälfte eher


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> bei uns isses noch nich sicher.. kais autoche hat ein kleines problem, dem fällt wohl gleich der auspuff ab - wenn ers schafft das heute morgen noch zu fixen kommen wir , wenn nicht fährt er mit der bahn.. dann bleibsch daheme. oder hättest du nochn platz funny? ^^ - könnt mit der bahn zu dir kommen.. aber wär dann wohl für die zweite tageshälfte eher



Platz hätte ich noch frei...fahre aber in ca. 45 min los und bleib auch nur bis 15:00 Uhr -15:30Uhr ungefähr. Muss dann wieder heim


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2011)

Mein Versuch nach Wildbad zu kommen, war leider erfolglos. Hatte 10km Stau vor der Haustür und habe schon 20min in die nächste Ortschaft gebraucht ( die ist 2km weiter weg )...na ja, dann bin ich zum Wattkopf abgebogen.

PS.: Danke, an die verschissenen LKW Fahrer, die es mal wieder geschafft haben, dass die A8 voll gesperrt ist und die ganzen Autofahrer auf die Landstrasse ausweichen


----------



## Waldgeist (1. Oktober 2011)

der kann wohl diesmal nix dafür der ist ausgebrannt! Dann kann man über die Landstraße Karlsbad - Ittersbach - Feldren nach Bad Wildbad fahren oder den Schwarzwaldradweg bis Dobel und dann über die Grünhütte nach BWb fahren.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2011)

LKW Fahrer sind immer Schuld!

Leider standen die in alle Richtungen. Bei uns war keine Straße frei. Hab schon vom Wattkopf 35 min Heim gebraucht.


----------



## Saci (1. Oktober 2011)

Also Wildbad war echt ma wieder der Hammer, war ja schon ewig nimmer.. 5 Abfharten hinbekommen  und GROSSES Lob an Heili!! hat tapfer mitgehalten mitm HT


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> Also Wildbad war echt ma wieder der Hammer, war ja schon ewig nimmer.. 5 Abfharten hinbekommen  und GROSSES Lob an Heili!! hat tapfer mitgehalten mitm HT



Ach ich bin neidisch...wäre auch gerne gekommen 

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (1. Oktober 2011)

ja, hast echt was verpasst - bei DEM wetter   vor allem hatn die strecke echt gue gepflegt, alles bissle aufgeschüttet  .. und die landung vom IXS war au wieder sahnig  
.. morgen bissle chillen und trails buddlen und am MO nach albstadt  

@ Kai, ich geh mitm Greg nach albstadt - wenn du also das auto bekommst kannst noch jemand mitnehmen.


----------



## Heili (1. Oktober 2011)

War echt ein geiler Tag heute, bin jetzt aber auch gut zerstört 
Danke fürs mitnehmen, Tipps geben usw.... =)

@Saci, wegn der Kettenführung hab ich dir ne PN geschriebn.


----------



## KA-Biker (1. Oktober 2011)

....jaja...der Gute Stau....
Es staute sich bis auf die Südtangente zurück, sodass ich sofort wieder von der 8 runter bin auf die 5 und dann  über die ganzen Hinterweltortschaften...
Aber habe dennoch nur 15min länger gebraucht als sonst.


----------



## Freeloader (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin vermutlich morgen nachmittag in Albstadt.

Wenns konditionell geht(unwahrscheinlich) Montag auch nochmal


----------



## KA-Biker (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte nicht, dass mir Patricks neongelbe Griffe mal gefallen würde.

Aber man soll niemals nie sagen.   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/989146#comment-779248


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2011)

...das Bike ist ja auch übergeil...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ja, hast echt was verpasst - bei DEM wetter   vor allem hatn die strecke echt gue gepflegt, alles bissle aufgeschüttet  .. und die landung vom IXS war au wieder sahnig
> .. morgen bissle chillen und trails buddlen und am MO nach albstadt
> 
> @ Kai, ich geh mitm Greg nach albstadt - wenn du also das auto bekommst kannst noch jemand mitnehmen.



Wo denn Trails buddeln? 
Bin noch am Schwanken zwischen Wildbad oder einfach lässig am SMDH und bissl da rumgurken und rumbasteln 

Sonst noch jemand morgen am SMDH?

Ach und Kai: Albstadt, hier, ich!


----------



## The_Freak (2. Oktober 2011)

@Saci
wird morgen doch wohl eher nicht ganz so früh. bin gerade erst aus der hacke gekommen. aber sobald ich fit bin heisst es drop drop drop..... das ding muss fertig werden


----------



## Saci (2. Oktober 2011)

Suffkopp!  aber macht nichts, werd heut dann ersma nen gammeltag machen  .. und jas ding wird heute fertig und gerockt   ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich komm auch erst Montag nach Albstadt. Saci nimmst du den 4x'er? ;D


----------



## Saci (2. Oktober 2011)

ÄÄhhmm... NEIN!! .. bin ja ned verrückt  wir kommen mit de fedde Dh kisten


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Oktober 2011)

Wo wart ihr den buddeln?


----------



## Pead (2. Oktober 2011)

Ist bestimmt "top secret".


----------



## Saci (2. Oktober 2011)

AYE .. der peady hats gecheckt


----------



## Saci (2. Oktober 2011)

wer is denn nu morgen alles in albstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (2. Oktober 2011)

...das is mir jetz zuviel stress ... jemand wildbad ? ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (2. Oktober 2011)

So, heute mal was von mir:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP1_oHTHbnA"]Bad Wildbad IXS Strecke (DH1) 02.10.2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Freeloader (3. Oktober 2011)

Schön aber wieso fährst du mit dem kaputten Helm?

@ Saci: Ich


----------



## IEAtDirt (3. Oktober 2011)

Schickung. Oo seit wann ist pfinztal denn so aktiv was radfahren betrifft?


----------



## Pead (3. Oktober 2011)

Die Pfinztaler sind hier eindeutig in der Minderheit, da wegen dem sogenannten "Unwritten Law"* im "Karlsruhe Umgebung Singletrails Touren"-Thread die Karlsruher Bergabradlerfraktion Asyl beantragt hat. Aufgrund des hohen Wohlfühlfaktors und der hohen Toleranz haben sich die Karlsruher nun entschlossen hier ihren Lebensabend zu genießen.

*Das "Unwritten Law" ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ungeschrieben, bzw. nirgendwo verankert, gilt aber trotzdem. Es verbietet das übermäßige Kommunizieren im betreffenden Faden. Im Falle eines Verstoßes pöbelt man sich ohne Vorwarnung auf KTWR-Niveau an.


----------



## KA-Biker (3. Oktober 2011)

Jemand SMDH Heute?


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Oktober 2011)

Ganz locker Pead  Wir haben zugegeben schon viel gequasselt - wir haben den Karlsruher Tourenthread schon fast überholt - und das was er noch vorne liegt haben wir durch unser gequassel dort verschuldet 
@Kai: Joa wird doch  - die Zeit verlierst du übrigens hauptsächlich in den ruppigen Passagen - da lass ich die Bremse mehr offen  - und deine Linienwahl ist da auch teilweise - ähhh sagen wir mal Fragwürdig  Und deine Gabel sieht total inaktiv aus ...
@IEAtDirt: Moin
@KA-Biker: Ich net  Lernen


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Oktober 2011)

Pead schrieb:


> Die Pfinztaler sind hier eindeutig in der Minderheit, da wegen dem sogenannten "Unwritten Law"* im "Karlsruhe Umgebung Singletrails Touren"-Thread die Karlsruher Bergabradlerfraktion Asyl beantragt hat. Aufgrund des hohen Wohlfühlfaktors und der hohen Toleranz haben sich die Karlsruher nun entschlossen hier ihren Lebensabend zu genießen.
> 
> *Das "Unwritten Law" ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ungeschrieben, bzw. nirgendwo verankert, gilt aber trotzdem. Es verbietet das übermäßige Kommunizieren im betreffenden Faden. Im Falle eines Verstoßes pöbelt man sich ohne Vorwarnung auf KTWR-Niveau an.



ausgezeichnet 

@mso6

...ja wir holen auf


----------



## Pead (3. Oktober 2011)

Da muss ich dir recht geben. Ganz unverschuldet waren wir da tatsächlich nicht...


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Oktober 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @mso6
> 
> ...ja wir holen auf



Jo was solls, 20 Sekunden müsste ich noch locker rausholen können wenn ich n bissi trainier 
Ps: Und auf meinem Spezialgebiet - Chainless Racing zock ich euch sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (3. Oktober 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Jo was solls, 20 Sekunden müsste ich noch locker rausholen können wenn ich n bissi trainier
> Ps: Und auf meinem Spezialgebiet - Chainless Racing zock ich euch sowieso



...im Chainless Racing, bist du mit Sicherheit der ungeschlagenen King hier im Thread


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (3. Oktober 2011)

Ziemlich cooles Video wenn ihr mich fragt. Stimmt etwas traurig, dass Lac Blanc nun schon zu hat


----------



## ms06-rider (5. Oktober 2011)

Jo Leudde? Vermisst wer ne Fox Abdekckappe/Ventilkappe in Blau? Falls ja mal in Karlsruher Thread reinschaun


----------



## lowrider89 (5. Oktober 2011)

Heute jemand von euch unterwegs am SMDH? bin b 16:30uhr oben^^


----------



## SLXDriver (5. Oktober 2011)

So Albstadt? ich muss nochmal hin dieses Jahr!


----------



## Saci (5. Oktober 2011)

wie gesagt, ich wär mal nich abgeneigt, und meld mal vorsichtg an .. muss aber noch bissle planen wegen WE .. wie soll sichs wetter entwickeln?


----------



## ms06-rider (5. Oktober 2011)

Kühler, nasser ... also genau richtig - ich hab eh bald ne Klausur und muss lernen


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Oktober 2011)

Wetter soll am Wochenende echt beschissen werden


----------



## lowrider89 (5. Oktober 2011)

Egal wir sind in Albstadt und Wiba unterwegs nur an welchen Tag wo gefahren wird wes ich noch net^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (6. Oktober 2011)

@ alle demo 2011er/2012er rider ... hab jetz die 350er drin ... is schon ne krasse hausnummer weicher ... hoffe mir schlägt der nich in wiba durch ^^ .... also ... tja ... mal schauen  .... hat jemand ne 400er die er mir gegen ne 450er mal leihen oder tauschen würd ? .... weil die wär vll die perfecte mitte  ... naja  Gruß an alle hier


----------



## SLXDriver (6. Oktober 2011)

.... Is zum durchschlagen gebaut


----------



## KA-Biker (6. Oktober 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> .... Is zum durchschlagen gebaut



wurde in Kooperation mit Fox gemacht das die ihren Absatz bei Federn steigern können..


----------



## JojoBertel (6. Oktober 2011)

das is keine hilfe leutz


----------



## SLXDriver (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs ernst gemeint


----------



## JojoBertel (6. Oktober 2011)

what ? ...erzähl mir mehr ^^ ... also ...naja ... hat jemand noch ne 400er rumliegen die er an mich abtreten würd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (6. Oktober 2011)

Es existiert die weit verbreitete Meinung, dass ein Fahrwerk perfekt von der Härte her ist, wenn es 1 mal pro Abfahrt durchschlägt.... Ich hasse das Gefühl und ich denk auch dass es dadurch schneller kaputt ist ... Wenn dann sollten es nur ganz leichte Durchschläge sein ...


----------



## Saci (6. Oktober 2011)

awaaas, des muss krache beim durchschlag  .. doer etwa ned???


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich find man sollte am Maximalfederweg fahren...aber Durchschlag an sich hört sich schon böse an.


----------



## KA-Biker (6. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> awaaas, des muss krache beim durchschlag  .. doer etwa ned???



bis zum Anschlag ist immer gut. Egal bei was.


----------



## JojoBertel (6. Oktober 2011)

okay ... bekommt ihr euer ding durch wenn ihr wi en wilder drauf rumdopst ?^^


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Oktober 2011)

Spiel mal ein wenig an der Druckstufe ... Kumpel hat die 350er drin und seins bekomm ich beim "rumdopsen" nicht durch - und ich wieg 8X kg mit X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (2,5) (nicht als Skalarprodukt interpretieren  ) nagisch ^^

Ps: Mähh ich hab keine Lust mehr Theo zu lernen


----------



## SLXDriver (6. Oktober 2011)

Mhmmm Highspeed?


----------



## speschelaisd (7. Oktober 2011)

Der hat keine Highspeed Druckstufe.


----------



## Saci (7. Oktober 2011)

@ Jo, tut mir eh leid das ich dir mit der empfehlung ne 350er zu holen ned richtig lag.. hatte nich bedacht das du nen anderen Dämpfer hast und hät au nie gedacht das der Unterschied dann so krass is, deine 450er war ja gefühlt deutlich weicher als meine 350er^^ -.- 

ach ja- falls es jemand interessiert- meine neue HandtelefonNr.: null,eins,fünf,sieben,drei - vier,vier,null,sieben,sex^^,eins,drei..


----------



## jatschek (7. Oktober 2011)

Jo hat nen RC2 im Demo oder? Check mal den Luftdruck bei dir im AGB. Wenn dir der Dämpfer durchrauscht oder durchschlägt erhöhst du somit die Progression.
Sollt sich mit höherem Druck im AGB gleich besser anfühlen.

Hab jetzt schon öfters gelesen das du scheinbar nicht so ganz klar kommst bei der Auswahl der richtigen Federhärte. Was wiegst du denn in voller Montur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (7. Oktober 2011)

glaub er hat nur nen Van RC drin .. aber is grad nur gefährliches halbwissen ^^


----------



## JojoBertel (7. Oktober 2011)

ja nur van rc ... nix rc2 ... ich wieg mit helm un dem gedöns so um die 75


----------



## JojoBertel (7. Oktober 2011)

ich mach jetz mal en 1m flat drop mit ca. 20 kmh ... mal schauen obs mir durch geht


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Oktober 2011)

Bei 1m ins Flat, mit voller Wucht, ist es auch gar nicht so falsch, dass der Dämpfer -leicht- durchschlägt...

ich fahr mit ca. 87kg in voller Montur die 400er Feder...bin damit allerdings auch erst 1x in Albtsadt unterwegs gewesen, also....


----------



## JojoBertel (7. Oktober 2011)

jo ...tja ... egal ich bobiers mal
^^


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja mach mal und sag Bescheid was war...


----------



## JojoBertel (7. Oktober 2011)

so die ... also äh ...FANTASTIC ^^ .... nix durchgeschlagen bei 1,25 ... also is alles in butter ^^ ... hab ich mir umsonst sorgen gemacht XD ...


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Oktober 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> so die ... also äh ...FANTASTIC ^^ .... nix durchgeschlagen bei 1,25 ... also is alles in butter ^^ ... hab ich mir umsonst sorgen gemacht XD ...



...sie haben ihr Ziel erreicht


----------



## JojoBertel (7. Oktober 2011)

... hätt ich nich gedacht so kompfortabel wie sich das ding jetz fährt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (7. Oktober 2011)

ja mein freund sie habn 203mm feinsten federweg unterm arsch


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ja mein freund sie habn 203mm feinsten federweg unterm arsch


----------



## ms06-rider (7. Oktober 2011)

Hat er sich nun n Tues gekauft?


----------



## JojoBertel (7. Oktober 2011)

^^...also daniel du solltest dich nmal drauf hocken mal schauen wie es jetz im vergleich zu deinem is


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Oktober 2011)

Was kann man denn beim Van einstellen?


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Oktober 2011)

Zugstufe und Lowspeed Druckstufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (8. Oktober 2011)

Mit der richtigen Feder und der richtigen Zugstufeneinstellung, hat man schon 85% Potential von jedem Dämpfer ausgeschöpft...wobei nach wie vor, finde ich eine HSC durchaus sehr sinnvoll...

...ich geh jetzt radeln, kommste mit speschelaisd?


----------



## Saci (8. Oktober 2011)

wohin gehts? und WO gehn die Quassler denn morgen radeln?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Oktober 2011)

Nur hier im Wald ein bisschen...Fahrrad dreckig machen und meine Klamotten finde ich auch zu sauber...

...wolltet ihr nicht nach Wildbad saci?


----------



## Saci (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Ossis sind nach wildbad - ich hat heut ma keine lust, morgen könnt ma aber ne runde fahren


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Oktober 2011)

noiiijjjnn  Bin 2 beim Energy Race, das wollte ich bei der DM in Wiba sein


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Oktober 2011)

@lowrider89

...wie läufts in Wildbad mit der neuen Bergbahn?


----------



## Saci (8. Oktober 2011)

is morgen jemand iwo in nem park unterwegs?


----------



## lowrider89 (9. Oktober 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @lowrider89
> 
> ...wie läufts in Wildbad mit der neuen Bergbahn?



Ehrlich gesagt nääää das haben se echt schei..e gemacht!! Wenn da mal mehr als 20 Leute da sind dann stehst du mal locker ne halbe Std. da  

@ Saci zu spät


----------



## ms06-rider (9. Oktober 2011)

So ne *******  Dann stimmt s also was so prophezeit wurde - die neue Bergbahn IST ******* - FUUUUUUUUUU, solche Penner, ich hab noch kein Auto um jedes We nach Lac zu fahren  Na hoffentlich bekommt Wiba das ordentlich mit Shuttlebussen geregelt, oder besorgt einfach wieder den großen Bus, gibt zwar vielleicht 1,2 Kratzer am Rad, aber wenigstens kommt man zum fahren ...


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Oktober 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt nääää das haben se echt schei..e gemacht!! Wenn da mal mehr als 20 Leute da sind dann stehst du mal locker ne halbe Std. da
> 
> @ Saci zu spät



Ohhh Mann, klingt echt madig. Danke für die Info...

...wird Wildbad dann schon merken, wenn die Bikeparkbesucher aus bleiben bzw. deutlich weniger werden. Also irgendwie verschlechtert sich Wildbad ständig...erst der 4x jetzt dann ne mistige Bergbahn. Wenn man was neues baut, sollte das je eigentlich besser sein als das alte...aber gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (9. Oktober 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ohhh Mann, klingt echt madig. Danke für die Info...
> 
> ...wird Wildbad dann schon merken, wenn die Bikeparkbesucher aus bleiben bzw. deutlich weniger werden. Also irgendwie verschlechtert sich Wildbad ständig...erst der 4x jetzt dann ne mistige Bergbahn. Wenn man was neues baut, sollte das je eigentlich besser sein als das alte...aber gut





Die muss einfach alle 7.30min fahren so wie sie ab Werk auch fahren könnte, aber das ist den Leuten wohl zu teuer. Dann sind wir mal gespannt was nächsten Sommer auf uns wartet


----------



## Saci (9. Oktober 2011)

hmm.. klingt echt nich so toll.. 

wer geht heute mit mir radfahren? ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Oktober 2011)

SMDH wäre ich dabei.

aber lieber gegen Nachmittag gegen 15Uhr oder so?


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Oktober 2011)

Anstatt des Gangbangs gibts wohl jetzt an fast gleicher Stelle etwas neues:


----------



## JojoBertel (9. Oktober 2011)

wildbad ?


----------



## Saci (9. Oktober 2011)

gangbang dann wech????   

würd sich nachher jeman anschließen am smdh später?


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> gangbang dann wech????
> 
> würd sich nachher jeman anschließen am smdh später?



Gangband ist anscheinend platt.


Zu zweit ist ein bisschen wenig später. Wenn sich niemand mehr findet nehme ich doch lieber den Mittagsschlaf..


Wer kommt noch?


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Oktober 2011)

Da geht ja was auf der DH...

...sind heute ein bisschen in Wildbad spazieren gelaufen und wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, hat die Bergbahn 10 Haken um Bikes einzuhängen. 2 Abteile mit je 5 Haken....

...auf jeden Fall, scheint sich der neue Streckenpfleger wirklich zu bemühen. Die Hasengitter auf den Shoreteilen sind erneuert, der NS ist komplett gesperrt. Richtung Donnerbalken sind einige Stellen ausgebessert..also soweit ganz gut


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Oktober 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Da geht ja was auf der DH...
> 
> ...sind heute ein bisschen in Wildbad spazieren gelaufen und wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, hat die Bergbahn 10 Haken um Bikes einzuhängen. 2 Abteile mit je 5 Haken....
> 
> ...auf jeden Fall, scheint sich der neue Streckenpfleger wirklich zu bemühen. Die Hasengitter auf den Shoreteilen sind erneuert, der NS ist komplett gesperrt. Richtung Donnerbalken sind einige Stellen ausgebessert..also soweit ganz gut




Als ich letzte Wochen gefahren bin..., ich find die Strecke war im absoluten Bestzustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds ja toll wenn se alternativlines bauen, aber irgendwie find ich s schade wenn dafür so traditionelle Stellen wie der Gangbang sterben müssen ...


----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...sind heute ein bisschen in Wildbad spazieren gelaufen und wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, hat die Bergbahn 10 Haken um Bikes einzuhängen. 2 Abteile mit je 5 Haken....



Im Zeitungsbericht stand 3 Abteile je Wagen, das mittlere Abteil für 12 Bikes und neue Zufahrt für Biker von der Bätznerstraße an der Bahn entlang zur Talstation, und wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe, ein extra Eingang für Biker


----------



## ms06-rider (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch nur was von 2 Abteilen mit je 5 gehört - zu wennnnissccchh ^^ Damnit ich wollte eigentlich in Zukunft wieder alle Vorlesungen besuchen und net meine Bikeparkbesuche unter der Woche machen müssen und am We nacharbeiten  Pro KVV-Linie Karlsruhe HBF - Lac Blanc Talstation


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Oktober 2011)

Möglicherweise geben sie ja ein Abteil frei, in jenes man die Bikes nur stellen kann und nicht hängen....werde es hoffentlich den Monat nochmal nach Wildbad schaffen.


----------



## lowrider89 (9. Oktober 2011)

Nein es nur 2 Abteile mit jeweils 5 Haken!  

UND DEN GANG BANG gibt es noch!!!!!!!!!!!! Der neue Anliegersprung kommt nach dem Gang Bang


----------



## JojoBertel (9. Oktober 2011)

find ich gut das se den stehn lassen ham


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (9. Oktober 2011)

findsch ooch  

noch gut heimgekommen jo? war schon kalt dann iwie


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Oktober 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Nein es nur 2 Abteile mit jeweils 5 Haken!
> 
> UND DEN GANG BANG gibt es noch!!!!!!!!!!!! Der neue Anliegersprung kommt nach dem Gang Bang



...dann hab ich ja doch richtig gezählt


----------



## JojoBertel (9. Oktober 2011)

jo, war schon leicht kalt ^^ ... wie weit hast dus eig nach hause ? ^^


----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2011)

Für Biker *mittleres* Abteil (vom Zeitungsbericht) von* 4*  

Bildergalerie von Jungfernfahrt zeigt 2 Abteile mit Hängevorrichtung
http://2011.bad-wildbad.de/sommerbergbahn/bildergalerie/?sammlung=72157627631684377

Zeitungsbericht find ich leider nicht


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Oktober 2011)

10 Plätze und dann im Sommer nur alle 15min fahren reicht niemals aus....
Der Hänger war ja jetzt an Wochenenden schon komplett voll und da passten bestimmt 40 Räder rein wenn man jeden Platz genutzt hat. Und der lief halbstündlich.

Ich bin wirklich wirklich gespannt was man sich einfallen lässt, besonderes beim GDC.


----------



## jatschek (9. Oktober 2011)

Das gibt nächstes Jahr ein riesen großes Chaos.

Das Beste ist der seperate Eingang für Biker. Biker steigen rechts ein, Wanderer links von der Bahn. Die Einstiegstüren der Bahnen können seperat vom "Schaffner" geöffnet/verschlossen werden. 
Wenn jetzt mal ein rießengroßer Schwung Wanderer da ist, wird einfach nur eine Kabine für die Biker geöffnet. Die andere bleibt verschlossen und wird für die Wanderer geöffnet. Sollen doch die nervigen Biker warten. Das wird supertoll.


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Oktober 2011)

jatschek schrieb:


> Das gibt nächstes Jahr ein riesen großes Chaos.
> 
> Das Beste ist der seperate Eingang für Biker. Biker steigen rechts ein, Wanderer links von der Bahn. Die Einstiegstüren der Bahnen können seperat vom "Schaffner" geöffnet/verschlossen werden.
> Wenn jetzt mal ein rießengroßer Schwung Wanderer da ist, wird einfach nur eine Kabine für die Biker geöffnet. Die andere bleibt verschlossen und wird für die Wanderer geöffnet. Sollen doch die nervigen Biker warten. Das wird supertoll.



Wenn die das wirklich machen mit Tür zulassen, dann wirds ganz schnell richtig viel Ärger geben. Das lassen sich die Biker garantiert nicht bieten.


----------



## ms06-rider (10. Oktober 2011)

Oh man ey


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2011)

Wird eh alles Nationalpark 
Wenn dann ein Sturm kommt und Bäume fallen, dann hats sichs auch mit dem Bike-Park irgendwann erledigt.


----------



## Freeloader (10. Oktober 2011)

Na also!
Kein Grund  zur Sorge!!!11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (10. Oktober 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> jo, war schon leicht kalt ^^ ... wie weit hast dus eig nach hause ? ^^



..sind ca. 9km vom schwimmbad aus -.-


----------



## SLXDriver (10. Oktober 2011)

Mi 13:15 fahr ich nach Wiba und nehm einen mit wenn ihr lust habt! Meldet euch wenn einer Bock hat


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Oktober 2011)

...ich hab Bock, muss aber leider bis Samstag arbeiten :kotz:


----------



## Freeloader (10. Oktober 2011)

ich kenn leider keinen der bock hat, sonst würd ich mich melden.

Ne bin da nich da. Ist nächstes WE jemand in Albstadt?


----------



## Mr. Freak (10. Oktober 2011)

hi, bin neu in karlsruhe und würde gern mal nach bad wildbad etc. an den wochenenden. wäre super, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte


----------



## SLXDriver (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du am Mittwoch um 13:15 kannst nehm ich dich mit, will aber eg durchheitzen bis 18:00


----------



## SLXDriver (11. Oktober 2011)

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=197
Geil!


----------



## Freeloader (11. Oktober 2011)

Die neuen Canyons sind jetzt auch raus


----------



## Saci (11. Oktober 2011)

Aber schon hart am 11.11. nen rad zu bestellen und bis april warten zu müssen  -.- 

is heut wer aufm radl unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (11. Oktober 2011)

Aber die Ausstattung is besser als bei meinem Trek..  Und das für 2800 neu...


----------



## Nico1996 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi
bin erst recht neu in dem sport (fast4 monate) 
würde nach genesung meines beines nach wildbad gehen lohnt sich das oder komme ich da überhaupt halbwegs ganz unten an? 
war auch schon in beerfelden


----------



## Saci (11. Oktober 2011)

hey nico - also wer in beerfelden runter kommt is in wildbad gut aufgehoben  .. 


NEE, so lässt sichs nich sagen- ich denk in wildbad kommt JEDER runter - bestes beispiel der "heili" der letztes ma mitseinem Hardtail das erste mal mit in Wildbad war und sich SEHR gut geschlagen hat .. der DH is zwar recht hart und technisch, dafür aber nicht so schnell - d.h. man kommt auch langsam ganz gut ruter und kann dabei spaß haben.

Einfach mal ausprobiern - aber viell. an nem Tag wo es eher nich ganz so nass is , hat doch recht viele fiese wurzeln, die einem den Spaß schnell verderben können.


ach ja - WELCOME by the Quasselers!!!  man kann sich hier aucgh gern zum radfahren am wattkopf/smdh usw. verabreden ^^


----------



## Nico1996 (11. Oktober 2011)

ja danke 
kenne die smdh au schon und hab auch meinen spass dabei 
eventuell kann man ja sich irgendwann mal treffen (dauert noch ne woche bis ich wieder darf =D bessergesagt bis mein bein wieder mitmacht =P)


----------



## Saci (11. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar  


MORGEN JEMAND LUST ZU FAHREN?? - bzw. solls wetter besser werden?


----------



## Heili (11. Oktober 2011)

Fahre am Donnerstag vielleicht ne Runde, melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico1996 (11. Oktober 2011)

he hatjemand von euch en bildverkleinerungs prog das en 6 mb bild unter 50 kb bringt 
will nen profilbild 
SCHICKE ES DANN PER MAIL


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Oktober 2011)

Nico1996 schrieb:


> he hatjemand von euch en bildverkleinerungs prog das en 6 mb bild unter 50 kb bringt
> will nen profilbild
> SCHICKE ES DANN PER MAIL



Mit Paint geht das sehr gut...da kannst du alle Bilder MB technisch kleiner machen.


----------



## Nico1996 (11. Oktober 2011)

habe es schon mit men prog versucht energebnis waren knapp 100 kb und 54.2 sing erlaubt =O?


----------



## Nico1996 (11. Oktober 2011)

hab es schon mit nem prog versucht ich habs ned kleiner als 90 kb bekommen


----------



## lowrider89 (11. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> Alles klar
> 
> 
> MORGEN JEMAND LUST ZU FAHREN?? - bzw. solls wetter besser werden?



Ähm HIER ?


----------



## lowrider89 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mr. Freak schrieb:


> hi, bin neu in karlsruhe und würde gern mal nach bad wildbad etc. an den wochenenden. wäre super, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte



Ähm wenn alles klappt dann kann ich dich am Samstagnachmittag mit nehmen. Aber schreibe dir dann spätestens am Fr nochmal 

Sonst noch wär am Sa in Wiba?


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Oktober 2011)

Evtl. Sonntag...da ich ja das Glück habe, Samstag arbeiten zu dürfen


----------



## Mr. Freak (11. Oktober 2011)

Also unter der Woche klappt bei mir meistens erst ab 19 Uhr und dann ist schon dunkel...also kann ich eigentlich immer nur am Wochenende. 

Wer fährt am Wochenende???


----------



## The_Freak (12. Oktober 2011)

Nico1996 schrieb:


> he hatjemand von euch en bildverkleinerungs prog das en 6 mb bild unter 50 kb bringt
> will nen profilbild
> SCHICKE ES DANN PER MAIL



moin, versuchs mal mit irfanview... für sowas nen super prog und auch sonst ne bessere alternative zu dem windows kack...

@saci,  samstag radeln gehen?


----------



## Saci (12. Oktober 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ähm HIER ?



DANN MELD DICH MAL DU DOOF! 

@ Greg - SA hoff ich das es klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (12. Oktober 2011)

Allein in Wiba, der ganze DH für mich allein


----------



## Saci (12. Oktober 2011)

Niemand der dich runterträgt


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Oktober 2011)

saci schrieb:


> niemand der dich runterträgt



...:d


----------



## Saci (12. Oktober 2011)

wer is am Samsdach alles in wilde-de-bade? werd evtl. mitm ossi und gregor (so, jetzt weißt dus wenn dus hier ließt) dort sein


----------



## ms06-rider (12. Oktober 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Mit Paint geht das sehr gut...da kannst du alle Bilder MB technisch kleiner machen.



STIRB UNWÜRDIGER 

Wie kannst du ein solches Programm empfehlen? Wie wäre es wenn du noch noch den Internetexplorer 3 als sicheren Browser empfiehlst 

GIMP

Das einzig wahre freeware Bildbearbeitungsprogramm!!! (Bild -> Leinwandgröße zum den Bildausschnitt bestimmen, dann Bild -> Bild skalieren um es herunter zu skalieren, dann speichern unter, Dateityp festlegen (.jpg sollte funktionieren), dann bei der Qualität (kommt automatisch wenn du speichern drückst) runter stellen (testen bis dir Qualität und Speicherplatz zusagen  ) )

Ich will auch wieder biken  Aber meine Bikes sind putt ( das Tues hat nur keine Kette, also voll Wildbadtauglich ) und ich hab noch ne Klausur vor mir  Bin dann hoffentlich auch bald wieder mitm Radel unterwegs ...


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Oktober 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> STIRB UNWÜRDIGER
> 
> Wie kannst du ein solches Programm empfehlen? Wie wäre es wenn du noch noch den Internetexplorer 3 als sicheren Browser empfiehlst
> 
> ...



...war ja auch nur aufs Profilbild bearbeiten bezogen, dafür reicht es gerade noch....

PS.: du fährst doch immer ohne Kette, mit kannst du doch schon bestimmt gar nicht mehr


----------



## Nico1996 (12. Oktober 2011)

sry dass ich wieder mit dem pic komme 
jetzt hab ichs kleinbekommen funzt aber immernoch ned 
da kommt das uploaden der datei ist fehlgeschlageb


----------



## ms06-rider (12. Oktober 2011)

@Nico: Überprüf mal die Bedingungen, die für das Bild vorgegeben sind. Ich vermute, dass eine Pixelbegrenzung (bsp. 128x128 Pixel) und eine Größenbegrenzung vorgegeben sind, und dass nur bestimmte Dateitypen erlaubt sind. Vermutlich verstößt dein Bild gegen eine der 3 Vorgaben...

@funbiker: Und wenn nun einer zu dir kommt und dich fragt, was du ihm für ein Rad empfiehlst, er will mit biken anfangen, aber erstmal eher so Schotterwege, empfiehlst du ihm dann auch n altes Damenrad zu kaufen und das mit nem E-Motor auszurüsten - zum Schotter fahren reichts ja grad so   - Naja, bin einfach net so der Paint Fan  

Mit der Kette hast vermutlich recht, deshalb bin ich ja auch erstmal auf Singlespeed umgestiegen, damit ich dann auch nicht noch zusätzlich schalten muss - sonst wäre ich wohl garantiert überfordert


----------



## Mr. Freak (12. Oktober 2011)

@Saci: hast du eventuell noch platz im auto oder wie fahrt ihr hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Freak (13. Oktober 2011)

@saci    danke, dass du meine planung übernimmst 

ganztags oder nur nen halben?


----------



## Freeloader (13. Oktober 2011)

Flo: Ist der DNM jetzt beim Service? Gibts die Firma wirklich noch?


----------



## Saci (13. Oktober 2011)

@ greg - nen halber tag - zweite tageshälfte war angedacht, klingt meiner meinung nach ganz vernünftig. 

@Mr. Freak, weiß nonich - ich werd wahrsch. mitm andern (the_)Freak im auto fahren, also kein platz mehr haben, aber viell. hat jemand anders noch platz.


----------



## Freeloader (13. Oktober 2011)

Saci wieso nicht Albstadt? zu rutschig?


----------



## Saci (13. Oktober 2011)

neee, aber zu weit - wildbad is schon bissle fetziger


----------



## JojoBertel (13. Oktober 2011)

Wildbad, samstag,.... Dabei ! XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (13. Oktober 2011)

@Mr. Freak 

Also ich fahr mit der bahn hin .... also wenn du dich zu mir gesellen willst ...^^


----------



## Mr. Freak (13. Oktober 2011)

jooo...wäre ne idee. 
bin allerdings noch am überlegen ob ich erst nächstes wochenende fahre weil ich diese vielleicht nach bonn muss...ach mensch


----------



## JojoBertel (13. Oktober 2011)

^^ okay ... sag einfach bescheid^^


----------



## The_Freak (13. Oktober 2011)

@ Saci  ich hab am Samstag abend noch nen Termin im Elsass. Muss mal schauen, wann das da genau los geht und ob das dann mit der 2ten tageshälfte nicht zu knapp wird...  
wann wäre man dann ungefähr wieder in KA?


----------



## Mr. Freak (13. Oktober 2011)

@Jojo: hast du icq oder so? wenn ja: 200216672

ansonsten schick mir mal ne pm


----------



## Pead (14. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt:







Irgendwoher kenne ich den Helm...


----------



## Freeloader (14. Oktober 2011)

Kaum hab ich ihn kaufen ihn sich alle, selbst wenn sie noch nicht wissen dass ich ihn schon hab....


----------



## Pead (14. Oktober 2011)

CR halt, hätte lieber einen schwarzen Remedy gehabt.


----------



## Freeloader (14. Oktober 2011)

WAS? der ist doch sogar billiger!!11111elf


----------



## Pead (14. Oktober 2011)

Nope, Grofa tauscht ihn für die Hälfte des UVP ein. Auf die Farbe hat man da leider keinen Einfluss.
Machen die übrigens auch für Bell. 

Edit #1: Ein Zombie auf dem Helm wäre furchtbar gewesen!
Edit #2: Ich habe mich da wohl ein bisschen unverständlich ausgedrückt. Mit CR meinte ich Crash-Replacement und nicht den Onlineshop...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (14. Oktober 2011)

schwingt sich einer von euch komischen menschen jetzt dann aufs rad? dann könnte man sich am smdh treffen


----------



## Saci (14. Oktober 2011)

net?
okay.. 

bin dann ma aufm trail..  - wenn sich jemand dazugesellen will - handynummer steht iwo ne seite vorher..


----------



## Freeloader (14. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt - niemand will mit nach Albstadt.

Saci kommst du mit dem 4x'er nach WB? dann komm ich auch


----------



## Saci (14. Oktober 2011)

nee, die ersatzteile für die agbel sind gestenr erst gekommen und kam nonich dazu das rad umzubauen, is grad komplett im enduro-setup  .. außerdem habsch mehr bock auf DH schleichfahrt


----------



## JojoBertel (14. Oktober 2011)

...wer fährt morgen mit der bahn nach wiba?


----------



## Saci (14. Oktober 2011)

bist auch dort   nice - halber tag?


----------



## JojoBertel (14. Oktober 2011)

...ne glaub ganzer ^^
das seh ich dann^^


----------



## JojoBertel (14. Oktober 2011)

...wer geht jetz morgen wann wiba ? ... ich will da dann ned alleibne stehn^^


----------



## speschelaisd (14. Oktober 2011)

Auf...Sonntag is viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (14. Oktober 2011)

ne ...da brauch ich zeit zum lernen^^


----------



## The_Freak (14. Oktober 2011)

also saci und ich werden morgen auf jeden fall in wiba sein. 2te tageshälfte.


----------



## JojoBertel (14. Oktober 2011)

okay^^ gut ... ich geh warscheinlich ganzen tag


----------



## Saci (15. Oktober 2011)

lowrider, jatschek und Michar sind au dort , dazu noch der herr sternemann und einer mit nem gelben voltage  - bis nachher junges


----------



## Freeloader (15. Oktober 2011)

man sieht sich auf dem 4x


----------



## lowrider89 (15. Oktober 2011)

Bä wie der Michar ist auch da alter dann geh ich SMDH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (15. Oktober 2011)

@ die die heute in Wiba waren

...ist der Boden trocken oder eher matschig?


----------



## ms06-rider (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde sagen der ist fast perfekt ... Durch die zu kalten Temperaturen etwas zu hart. Und hatte ich recht? War net in Wiba  

@Jojo: Lernen ? Bist du net Schüler? Da geht das doch auch abends


----------



## lowrider89 (15. Oktober 2011)

Also der Boden war heute mal mehr als perfekt


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Oktober 2011)

...dann werd ich morgen mal das neue ausführen und die *BUTCHER* Reifen testen, ob sie auch Wildbad tauglich sind . Matsch vertagen die nämlich gar nicht...da ist der Grip dann Geschichte...


----------



## JojoBertel (15. Oktober 2011)

@ ms06 .... ja aber ned wenn du n ganzen tag wildbaden warst ,... bin grad ziehmlich fertig ^^


----------



## JojoBertel (16. Oktober 2011)

kleiner flashback in die zeit als es den turmberg noch gab  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmfIzqDfC4w&feature=player_embedded"]FreeRide 2011 "Its the end Of the Season: Flashback"      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ms06-rider (16. Oktober 2011)

Gibts dort inzwischen garnix mehr? Des Zeug das die hinten in den Wald gemeiselt haben fand ich eh net wirklich gut ... Aber den Sprung auf dem breiten Weg fand ich eigentlich immer ganz lustig 
@Jojo: Doch, für Schule lernen geht auch nach nem Tag Wiba


----------



## JojoBertel (16. Oktober 2011)

du mich auch^^


----------



## Pead (16. Oktober 2011)

Absehbar war das ganze ja...


----------



## Freeloader (16. Oktober 2011)

Wieso ist das Propain Rage 2 mit 17,7 kg ganze 800g schwerer als das TUES 2.0 Limited?

Der Rahmen wiegt gleichviel Gabel minimal mehr und sonst sind die komponenten gewichtstechnisch m.M.n. auch vergleichbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (17. Oktober 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> kleiner flashback in die zeit als es den turmberg noch gab  FreeRide 2011 "Its the end Of the Season: Flashback"      - YouTube



Haha, vor kurzem fragt mich noch wer zu meinem Nürnberg-Video wie das Lied heißt und ein paar Tage später...


----------



## JojoBertel (17. Oktober 2011)

^^


----------



## Freeloader (17. Oktober 2011)

Morgen jemand smdh? oder sonstwo fahren?


----------



## Pead (17. Oktober 2011)

Übermorgen!


----------



## giant888 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hey Funbiker, kannst du mal die Videos von gestern hochladen? Würd mich gern endlich mal selber beim fahren sehen...


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab gerade 2 Stunden das ver****te Video geschnitten...und beim speichern gingen alle verschissenen Dateien kaputt....


----------



## lowrider89 (17. Oktober 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Morgen jemand smdh? oder sonstwo fahren?



Hier hier hier  Nur wann weis ich noch nicht ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (17. Oktober 2011)

An Alle Specialized Demo Fahrer(Saci, Jonas, Patrick, Jonas, Julian):
Haut euch drum, wer weiterhin ein Demo fahren darf, nur einer!

Danach verkaufen alle ihre Demos, bis auf der auserwählte.
Ihr habt dabei freie Wahl, nicht zu verfügung steht dabei:
- Specialized
- Canyon
- YT
- Propain
- Trek
- Devinci
- Norco
- Giant

Zur Verfügung steht:
- Yeti
- Banshee
- Intense
- Ghost
- IronHorse
- Evil
- GT
- Nukeproof
- Cheetah
- Nicolai
- Alutech
- Transition
- Commencal
- Und noch mehr, die hier noch nicht gefahren werden


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Oktober 2011)

Also wen du mich meinst...ich heiß Jonas

...und Leute schlagen müssen wir uns nicht...ich gewinn sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (17. Oktober 2011)

So, fixed, tut mir leid, hab dich schon länger nicht mehr gesehn ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Oktober 2011)

...nochmal kurz zusammen geschnippelt, nach dem Datei disaster


----------



## Freeloader (17. Oktober 2011)

Hier wird sich nicht gekloppt!

Derjenige der unter den Demofahrern den SMDH am schnellsten absolviert darf seins behalten, das ist nur sportlich und fair 


â¬: Nettes Video mit genialer Schritftart


----------



## SLXDriver (17. Oktober 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Hier wird sich nicht gekloppt!
> 
> Derjenige der unter den Demo fahrern den SMDH am schnellsten absolvier darf seins behalten, das ist nur sportlich und fair



Gute Idee


----------



## SLXDriver (17. Oktober 2011)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/902571]
	
[/URL]
Vielleicht besser doch kein Evil


----------



## Freeloader (17. Oktober 2011)

schau dir an wie krumm die gabel ist...

Da hats einer übertrieben. Evils halten! (excl. Carbondinger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (17. Oktober 2011)

Das Bild kennt aber auch schon jeder.


----------



## JojoBertel (17. Oktober 2011)

also mich würd das "alte" rocky mountain flatliene ja mal reizen ^^ ... aber mein demo geht ohne mich nirgents hin


----------



## JojoBertel (17. Oktober 2011)




----------



## JojoBertel (17. Oktober 2011)

Die spezies sin schon leicht mainstream^^ ...  aber das hat ja au seinen grund, alle demo fahrer wissen von was ich rede  ...


----------



## Freeloader (17. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du in zukunft sachen hinzufügen willst. Bei deinen beiträgen hats so einen knopf: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Di: 12:05:

Alex wann willst du fahren und wo?


----------



## SLXDriver (18. Oktober 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> Die spezies sin schon leicht mainstream^^ ...  aber das hat ja au seinen grund, alle demo fahrer wissen von was ich rede  ...



Na Also schonmal 1 Demo fahrer weniger


----------



## Freeloader (18. Oktober 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Hier hier hier  Nur wann weis ich noch nicht ^^



Wird das noch was? Es wird ja schon wieder dunkel


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Oktober 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Wenn du in zukunft sachen hinzufügen willst. Bei deinen beiträgen hats so einen knopf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry muss leider doch absagen. Ich muss noch meine Bremsen am Auto machen und eh ich fertigt damit bin ist es schon zu spät für mich weil ich noch zur Nachtschicht muss^^ Aber habe eventuell ab Do frei wer geht dann wo biken?


----------



## Freeloader (18. Oktober 2011)

Schade. Da ignoriert man dich einmal nicht ...... und dann sowas


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Oktober 2011)

Tja merkste was^^ Eine höhere Macht will einfach nicht das ich mit dem Ka´lern und Pfinztalern biken gehen soll  mysteriös^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (18. Oktober 2011)

Saci: Suchst du ne herausforderung?

Kannst du mir nen Freilauf frÃ¤sen?

Meiner sieht leider ein bisschen aus wie der hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ein neuer aus Stahl kostet 88â¬ bei gocycle


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Oktober 2011)

Das wird aber dann wohl sehr aufwendig werden....vielleicht zu aufwändig wagen ich mal zu behaupten.

Und vor allem die Konstruktion mit den Sperrklinken muss ja auch passen.


----------



## Freeloader (18. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt es wäre eine Herausforderung.

Saci hast du mir auch 50 ml von dem spezialöl? könnte es morgen/o.ä. evtl auch an deiner arbeitsstelle abholen


----------



## jatschek (18. Oktober 2011)

Der Freilauf hat doch garnichts. Sind ganz normale Spuren von ner Stahlkassette. Damit kann man noch locker weiterfahren. Etwas egalisieren und wieder montieren.

Am besten eine XT oder SLX holen. Da sitzen die Ritzel auf nem Aluspider, dadurch wird der Freilaufkörper nicht so in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.


----------



## Freeloader (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja bei mir wars ne Dura-Ace.

Aber so schlimm siehts bei mir lange nicht aus. Waren nur die 3 kleinsten Ritzel und haben sich auch nicht so tief reingebohrt.


----------



## Saci (19. Oktober 2011)

@ Jens - also nee, des geht nicht, und we jatschi schon meinte kann da bissle mit der feile ran, damit die kasette wieder gut drauf geht und gut is, meiner sieht schlimmer aus  

wegen öl.. muss ich ma schaun, ob wir nen passendes gefäß grad rumliegen haben, ich sach dir die tage ma bescheid


----------



## Freeloader (19. Oktober 2011)

cool danke.

@kassette: so wurde es erledigt.

@ alle:

Hat jemand ne fischwaage oder ein anderes Messgerät das Massen bis 13 kg detektieren kann?

Bräuchte ich nächste woche mal für 5 min


----------



## ms06-rider (20. Oktober 2011)

Jaja wofÃ¼r wird er das wohl brauchen  Sonntag evtl Wiba?  
Du kÃ¶nntest ne Gravitationsdrehwaage bauen, die Sachen dafÃ¼r mÃ¼ssten einfach zu besorgen sein und die Konstanten kannste ausm Inet suchen  Ne, ich hab vermutlich bald so ne HÃ¤ngewaage ... ^^ Hab se aus Hongkong bestellt fÃ¼r 3,29â¬ incl Versand ... KÃ¶nnte aber noch dauern bis die ankommt ...
Und bis 40kg sollte dir hoffentlich reichen  Oder frag mal Kai 

@Saci: Machste morgen blau oder biste arbeiten?  WÃ¼rd, wenn ich drandenk ^^, dir mal dein Werkzeug mitbringen...


----------



## lowrider89 (20. Oktober 2011)

Am Sa jemand in Wiba????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (20. Oktober 2011)

*ignorier*





Also ich bin nicht in KA und nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs.


Nächste woche evtl mitm Dirtbike am Start. Brauch mal wieder was härteres!


----------



## speschelaisd (20. Oktober 2011)

Kommt darauf an wie der Patrick Zeit hat.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja Samstag oder Sonntag....will nämlich schon nochmal...


----------



## ms06-rider (20. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Sonntag, und auch das noch nicht sicher - hängt davon ab wie ich zeitlich hin komm ...


----------



## lowrider89 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ach man wenn ihr mich net haben sagt das doch   dann geh ich eben alleine mit mein Bruder und der Radde und dem Michar und den Jonas und und und und


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Oktober 2011)

FU  Ne kann leider am Samstag sicher net, und ob ich s zeitlich pack mir den Sonntag frei zu graben wird sich auch erst noch zeigen... Lass dich mal net allzu sehr von dem Hardtailfahrer versägen - wenn du mehr als ne halbe Minute länger brauchst als er wäre das schon arg peinlich 

@Saci: Dummdidumm ^^ Ich habs verballert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ach was das wird wieder nur dumm gelaber pur werden  das passt schon^^


----------



## Saci (21. Oktober 2011)

Wer issn nu morgen alles in wildebade? und wer nimmt mich mit?


----------



## speschelaisd (21. Oktober 2011)

Kommt doch auch noch am Sonntag...auf gehts.


----------



## Saci (21. Oktober 2011)

ohne mitfahrgelegenheit komm ich nedma morgen.. und sonndach dann erst recht ned ^^ nee, morgen gehn einige und es is nen kolleg da der fotos macht


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Oktober 2011)

Sonntags fahren doch eh nur schwuchteln und Demo Fahrer...


----------



## Saci (21. Oktober 2011)

genau - deswegen morgen


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> genau - deswegen morgen






...ich komm Sonntag.


----------



## Saci (21. Oktober 2011)

warum war mir das iwie klar


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> warum war mir das iwie klar






( hab doch ein Demo  und das fährt sich ein ganzes Stück besser als das von 2009  )


----------



## Saci (21. Oktober 2011)

mein ooch, wobei der Elka im andern schon ne wucht war - da merkt man den unterscheid zum RC4 schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (21. Oktober 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Sonntags fahren doch eh nur schwuchteln und Demo Fahrer...



Na zum Glück geh ich morgen nach Wiba und fahre auch kein Demo


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Oktober 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Na zum Glück geh ich morgen nach Wiba und fahre auch kein Demo



...deins würde doch noch als Demo durch gehen


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> mein ooch, wobei der Elka im andern schon ne wucht war - da merkt man den unterscheid zum RC4 schon



...hätte nie gedacht, dass ich ein tiefes Tretlager und einen flachen Lenkwinkel so geil finde. Bin ehrlich begeistert von dem Teil...

...gut die Kurbel ist dank des tiefen Tretlagers nicht mehr überall schwarz und der Bash sieht auch nicht mehr ganz so neue aus...aber sonst


----------



## lowrider89 (21. Oktober 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...deins würde doch noch als Demo durch gehen



Was laberscht du man  NIEMALS  Boar jetzt kocht mein Blut


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Oktober 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Was laberscht du man  NIEMALS  Boar jetzt kocht mein Blut



...kochendes Blut ist top...mußt nur aufpassen, dass nichts anbrennt. Sonst hast du nämlich ne Blutwurst zwischen den Beinen hängen...und aus gekochten Eiern schlüpft auch kein Küken mehr


----------



## Saci (21. Oktober 2011)

wär dann quasi nürnberger mit wachteleiern.. davon wird ma nedmal satt.... ALSO... UFFBASSE! 

man sieht sich morgen früh auf wilden badeparkplatz


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

Richtet Wildbad von mir einen staubig dreckigen Gruß aus. Mich wird es dieses Jahr nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich hab für mich die Saison beendet...


Viel Spass Euch Heute.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Oktober 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Richtet Wildbad von mir einen staubig dreckigen Gruß aus. Mich wird es dieses Jahr nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich hab für mich die Saison beendet...
> 
> 
> Viel Spass Euch Heute.



...und wieso dass?


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...und wieso dass?




Weil ich für dieses Jahr genug habe und ich vor dem Urlaub jetzt nix mehr großartig riskieren möchte..
Gips bei 30° ist eben unvorteilhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (22. Oktober 2011)

scmerz lass nach -.- ... ich glaub ich begeb mich dann mal in parazelsusklinik


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Oktober 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> scmerz lass nach -.- ... ich glaub ich begeb mich dann mal in parazelsusklinik



---was haste getrieben?


----------



## Saci (22. Oktober 2011)

er is mir zu nah aufgefahren - mich hats dann oben aufm DH neben dem donnerbalken auf dem "trail"-stück gemault, er musste bös in die eisen gehn und hats aufs handgelenk gelatzt, danach war feierabend für ihn  

Gute Besserung Jonas und mach meldung was kaputt is..


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Oktober 2011)

Oh Mist...hoffe mal dass nix kaputt ist...


----------



## JojoBertel (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke leutz  ... geb dann mal schadensmeldung wenn ich moien dort war ... was gabs bei euch noch so? was habt ihr noch getrieben? ^^


----------



## Mr. Freak (22. Oktober 2011)

Gute Besserung

Wer ist morgen nochmal in Wiba? Würde gern mal einen halben Tag fahren und allein is bekanntlich recht langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (22. Oktober 2011)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> Danke leutz  ... geb dann mal schadensmeldung wenn ich moien dort war ... was gabs bei euch noch so? was habt ihr noch getrieben? ^^



Also wir haben den Tag dann noch unbeschadet überstanden^^ Hatt mal wieder eine menge Spass gemacht 

Dir dann mal ne gute Besserung 

@ The Freak fragste mal den funbiker der wollte hin gehen


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Oktober 2011)

speschelaisd und ich sind morgen in Wiba...


----------



## Mr. Freak (22. Oktober 2011)

Super! Wann seid Ihr genau da? ich würde so ab 12 vielleicht da sein können..muss noch reifen wechseln

Wie erkenn ich Euch und fahrt Ihr mit Bahn?


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ne mit dem Auto...wir haben Demo's und neon gelbe Griffe


----------



## Mr. Freak (23. Oktober 2011)

alles klar...ich ein kleines schwarz silbernes giant trance mit weißer gabel...werd so 14 uhr da sein...vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## JojoBertel (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, also ich war dann mal ind parazelsusklinik.... is eventuell gebrochen, sieht man nich weil meine wachstumsguge grad zugeht ^^.... 1 woche gibs und dann sehn wir weiter ...


----------



## Saci (23. Oktober 2011)

SHIT! .. da hast ma voll neiglant ey -.- .. gute besserung und hoffen das in ner woche kein bruch entdeckt wird..


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Oktober 2011)

Hey Guys

hab mir heut die Felge zerstört...was würdet ihr mir für ne vorschlagen?


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Oktober 2011)

Vorne oder hinten? Hinten ne Sun S-Type/Mtx, nicht gerade leicht, aber recht stabil. Vorne ******egal ^^
@Jojo: Gute Besserung


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Oktober 2011)

...auch von mir gute Besserung Jojo.

@speschelaisd

...was hast du denn mit deiner Felge gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (23. Oktober 2011)

@ Mr. Freak


...das nächste mal schaffen wir es dann bestimmt auch, ne Runde zusammen zu drehen.


----------



## lowrider89 (23. Oktober 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hey Guys
> 
> hab mir heut die Felge zerstört...was würdet ihr mir für ne vorschlagen?



Hol dir die Hope Pro II Naben mit Fun Works Track Mack Felgen. Habe ich auch sind stabil kosten net viel und einiger Maßen leicht  Kann ich echt nur empfehlen^^

@ Jojo 

Gute Besserung du Mosher


----------



## Mr. Freak (23. Oktober 2011)

Jo, wäre klasse...eigentlich geht ja nur am wochenende, oder? montag, dienstag hat der luft ja zu, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe...


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Oktober 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Hol dir die Hope Pro II Naben mit Fun Works Track Mack Felgen. Habe ich auch sind stabil kosten net viel und einiger Maßen leicht  Kann ich echt nur empfehlen^^



Wo kriegt man die denn her?


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Oktober 2011)

Mr. Freak schrieb:


> Jo, wäre klasse...eigentlich geht ja nur am wochenende, oder? montag, dienstag hat der luft ja zu, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe...



An Brückentagen hat der Bikepark normalerweise auch auf...wir werden sehen...


----------



## JojoBertel (23. Oktober 2011)

@all danke  

hoffe  ich bin in 2 wochen oder so wieder so weit das ich fahren kann...
willden plöten ixs drop diese season noch hinter mich brigen^^


----------



## lowrider89 (24. Oktober 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man die denn her?



Also ich habe meine bei Actionsports gekauft


----------



## Saci (24. Oktober 2011)

Bilder von Samstag:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bk-photo/sets/72157627841752445/with/6276289154/

 Sind paar echte Hammer dabei.. nur leider nich von mir.. immer an den dümmsten stellen erwischt -.- .. naja


----------



## JojoBertel (24. Oktober 2011)

kenn ich .... ^^ ... also nextesmal muss ich mich mehr anstrengen und vllmein kopf mehr einschalten^^ ...wielange hat wibanoch offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (24. Oktober 2011)

Bis 6. Nov!


----------



## JojoBertel (24. Oktober 2011)

okay ... muss sich mein/e arm/hand beeilen...


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Oktober 2011)

...und danach beginnt die Wintersaison. Wildbad hat offen bis Schnee liegt...nur der Schlepplift macht dicht...


----------



## Freeloader (24. Oktober 2011)

Falsch. Laut Dieter gibt es keine Wintersaison mehr.


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Oktober 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Falsch. Laut Dieter gibt es keine Wintersaison mehr.



...Echt falsch? 


Die Sommersaison neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu. Einschließlich der ersten Novemberwoche hat der Bikepark Bad Wildbad noch ganz regulär von Mittwoch bis Sonntag geöffnet. Danach startet die Wintersaison. Der Schlepplift wird für die Skifahrer umgerüstet und kann dann nicht mehr von Bikern genutzt werden. Die Bergbahn fährt mit dem regulären Fahrplan. Geöffnet sind in der Wintersaison die Downhillstrecken an schneefreien Wochenenden (Freitag bis Sonntag), jeweils 10-16 Uhr.


----------



## Saci (24. Oktober 2011)

de Dieder.. der olle suffkopp, hatter weider märchen erzählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (24. Oktober 2011)

Scheint so, allerdings hat Flo das mit ihm diskutiert. Naja besser für uns 

Dann müsste man mal nen Wildbad treff mit Kamera und fotogenen Klamotten im Schnee machen


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> de Dieder.. der olle suffkopp, hatter weider märchen erzählt



...ohne den Dieter, wäre doch Wildbad nur halb so gut....


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Oktober 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Scheint so, allerdings hat Flo das mit ihm diskutiert. Naja besser für uns
> 
> Dann müsste man mal nen Wildbad treff mit Kamera und fotogenen Klamotten im Schnee machen



Ahh fotogene Klamotten...

http://picture.yatego.com/images/42e7774e343631.0/Afghanistan_Burka_schleier_Burqua.jpg


----------



## Saci (24. Oktober 2011)

Fotogen = Schwarz???  .. im schnee ja schon iwie


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Oktober 2011)

Wir müssen aufjeden Fall ein großes Adventsbiken machen dieses Jahr.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Oktober 2011)

Für mich ist die Adventszeit, eine Zeit der Besinnung. An der ich drüber nachdenken will, was mir und den anderen Menschen auf der Welt gutes widerfahren ist. Ich möchte im Sinne Jesu Christi beten für all die die an ihn glauben. Adventszeit, ist eine Zeit der Nächstenliebe in der wir lieber geben sollten, als nehmen. Ich finde, auf Biken und andere amüsante Dinge sollte man gerade kurz vor Weihnachten verzichten und an andere denken, anstatt an den eigenen Spaß.

Ich wünsche Euch allen hier, eine gesegnete GUTE NACHT.


----------



## Mr. Freak (24. Oktober 2011)

...Aber es bleibt immer noch die Frage, ob nun Monat und Dienstag geöffnet ist?!


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Oktober 2011)

Tja gute Frage....auf der Homepage ist leider noch nichts zu finden. Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Freeloader (24. Oktober 2011)

Also ich wäre auch stark für so ein paar sessions (keine räder!), wir können dann auch ein tarnbild machen. Möglichst viele Fahrer auf der Strecke und alle möglichst fotophob angezogen


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Oktober 2011)

Beim Adventsbike wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei...das Jahr muss ja anständing ausgeklungen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (24. Oktober 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Also ich wäre auch stark für so ein paar sessions (keine räder!), wir können dann auch ein tarnbild machen. Möglichst viele Fahrer auf der Strecke und alle möglichst fotophob angezogen



Das find ich ne richtig gute Idee. Ne richtig fette Fotosession.


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Oktober 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Das find ich ne richtig gute Idee. Ne richtig fette Fotosession.



Ich bring meine mit. Hab mir grad zufällig ein neues Spielzeug angeschafft..


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Oktober 2011)

Darf man wissen was?


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Oktober 2011)

*


----------



## SLXDriver (24. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diBBSc5rTBc"]Lac Blanc La Fat Freeride/Downhill      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wer bock hat kann sichs ja mal anguggen, hab diesesmal sogar einen Beat drinnen 

gruß <3


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Oktober 2011)

Die hab ich auch vor mir zu holen...irgendwann


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Oktober 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Darf man wissen was?



Spiegelreflex mit zwei Objektiven

http://www.foto-erhardt.de/product/500038/canon-eos-550d-+-18-55-is-+-55-250-is.html


----------



## lowrider89 (25. Oktober 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Adventszeit, eine Zeit der Besinnung. An der ich drüber nachdenken will, was mir und den anderen Menschen auf der Welt gutes widerfahren ist. Ich möchte im Sinne Jesu Christi beten für all die die an ihn glauben. Adventszeit, ist eine Zeit der Nächstenliebe in der wir lieber geben sollten, als nehmen. Ich finde, auf Biken und andere amüsante Dinge sollte man gerade kurz vor Weihnachten verzichten und an andere denken, anstatt an den eigenen Spaß.
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch allen hier, eine gesegnete GUTE NACHT.



Boar  beim nächsten mal wenn ich dich sehe gibt es Uffercut Jünnnnkkkäääääää


----------



## ms06-rider (25. Oktober 2011)

Icke glaub ja der ist nur in Wiba aufn Kopp gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja, bin auf ein Pilz bedecktes Stück Waldboden gefallen. Da muss irgend etwas in den Waldpilzen gewesen sein...aber jetzt gehts mir wieder gut...

HEIL DIR SATANAS 


...irgend wann, komm ich ja doch in die Hölle 
...mir doch egal


----------



## black soul (25. Oktober 2011)

Hinweis: Sollten Sie sich bei der Pilzbestimmung nicht absolut sicher sein, suchen Sie bitte eine Pilzberatungsstelle in Ihrer Nähe auf!


----------



## speschelaisd (25. Oktober 2011)

Oder man probierts einfach was passiert


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Oktober 2011)

...der kommt mir bekannt vor...ich glaube der wars...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spitzkegeliger_Kahlkopf


...ich brauch mehr davon...bis später bin mal im Wald...


----------



## lowrider89 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ohja die Pilze sind der hammer


----------



## NaturBruder (26. Oktober 2011)

Psylos im Wald Hmmmmm würde eher sagen das Zeuch wachst auf der Kuh weide  Uff Basse das Zeuch kann man wenn man pech nur einmal essen .


Gruss NaturBruder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (26. Oktober 2011)

aaah.. heut is soo geiles wetter.. ich mag radfahren.. nur lohnt sich das jetzt iwie nimmer -.-


----------



## Freeloader (26. Oktober 2011)

Kai ist noch 13 min in Wildbad


----------



## Saci (26. Oktober 2011)

âls verrotzter schüler kann ma sowas ja machen .. -.- ..  dafür hab ich jetzt endlich ne fahrende Stadtschlampe  

AAAber ich brauch dringend gescheite reifen am SX.. die CC kacke geht mir aufn Sack, heut morgen aufm weg ins gecshäft nen platten geholt -.-


----------



## Freeloader (26. Oktober 2011)

krass 

Du hast doch noch nen ganzen KARTON voller Reifen - greif zu!


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ahhh jetzt gute Nachrichten:

Der Bikepark Bad Wildbad ist in den Herbstferien von BW vom 31.10. - 06.11.2012 durchgehend geöffnet. Sowohl der Schlepplift als auch die Bikestation sind in der letzten Woche der Sommersaison täglich von 10 - 18 Uhr geöffnet - sowohl am Montag als natürlich auch am Feiertag. Also auf geht es nach Bad Wildbad und die letzten Öffnungstage der Sommersaison nutzen...


----------



## JojoBertel (26. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Mr. Freak (26. Oktober 2011)

Das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten

Wer von Euch wird wann in Wiba sein?


----------



## JojoBertel (26. Oktober 2011)

Mein Geist wird dort sein


----------



## lowrider89 (26. Oktober 2011)

Mr. Freak schrieb:


> Das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten
> 
> Wer von Euch wird wann in Wiba sein?



Sa wieder


----------



## Saci (27. Oktober 2011)

AALLLEEEXXXX??!!! hassu nen platz im audoooo??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (27. Oktober 2011)

Vermutlich bin ich Sonntag da ... für viel mehr wird es wohl nicht reichen


----------



## lowrider89 (27. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> AALLLEEEXXXX??!!! hassu nen platz im audoooo??????



Saci also wenn ich fahr dann ja^^ Aber ich muss nochmal mit mein Bruder reden ob er auch nach Wiba will^^


----------



## Freeloader (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich komm wohl erst zur Wintersaison wieder. Falls das klappt...


----------



## JojoBertel (27. Oktober 2011)

YEEEHAAA ... nur ne kranke stauchung kein bruch!!! ... dann werd  ich dieses jahr wvll doch noch den ixs drop springen können^^


----------



## Mr. Freak (27. Oktober 2011)

na alsoooooo...geht doch dann muss es nur noch trocken bleiben...

ich werd wohl am monatg und dienstag da sein


----------



## Nico1996 (27. Oktober 2011)

HI ist jemand am donnerstag da möchte mir mal zum ersten mal wiba antun XD


----------



## speschelaisd (27. Oktober 2011)

Mr. Freak schrieb:


> na alsoooooo...geht doch dann muss es nur noch trocken bleiben...
> 
> ich werd wohl am monatg und dienstag da sein



Ich werd vielleicht auch mit meinen Dirt irgendwann den 4X fahren gehn.


----------



## JojoBertel (27. Oktober 2011)

donnerstag bin ich (wenn hand geht) auf jeden da... dienstag vll auch ... mim voltage mal


----------



## Mr. Freak (28. Oktober 2011)

> Ich werd vielleicht auch mit meinen Dirt irgendwann den 4X fahren gehn.



jo, sagste mir einfach bescheid, dann bin ich am start. geht mit meinem kleinen fully sowieso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (28. Oktober 2011)

Mach ich...wahrscheinlich Sonntag oder Montag.


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hoffe ihr habt heute alle Wildbad gut überstanden...


----------



## Saci (29. Oktober 2011)

Hey , natürlich habn wir das   - war heut wieder ziemlich lustig  hats der dame auch gefallen?


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja meinem Frauchen hats auch gefallen. Hat sich gleich am Anfang den Donnerbalken runter gestürzt ( ohne Fahrrad ).... Bis auf ein paar blaue Flecke ist aber alles gut.


----------



## lowrider89 (29. Oktober 2011)

Sauerei sowas kann man doch nicht machen  xD 
Nein ist doch super wenn es der Frau gefällt  

p.s. Die Pilze sind der Wahnsinn


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja die Pilze ...

...ich würd es wieder tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico1996 (29. Oktober 2011)

was für pilze denn ??!


----------



## black soul (30. Oktober 2011)

nix


----------



## Mr. Freak (30. Oktober 2011)

joooo...wer is morgen am start? würde entweder vormittags oder nachmittags nach wiba starten. falls allerdings keiner bock auf wiba hat, dann würde ich auch gern hier eine runde drehen - falls es ein paar gute trails gibt?!

cheers!


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Oktober 2011)

Nico1996 schrieb:


> was für pilze denn ??!



Magic Mushrooms


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (30. Oktober 2011)

Läuft das mit der Bergbahn in Wildbad mittlerweile eigentlich einigermaßen rund?


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Oktober 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Läuft das mit der Bergbahn in Wildbad mittlerweile eigentlich einigermaßen rund?



Läuft soweit rund...kann man nicht meckern


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (30. Oktober 2011)

Dienstag endlich mal wieder radeln und die Bahn ausprobieren 
Wie viele Bikes passen nun insgesamt sein? Wie oft fährt sie?


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem sie die Radhaken abgebaut haben...würde ich sagen ca.10 Räder pro Abteil ( also insgesamt 20 ). Außerdem fährt die Bahn deutlich schneller als die alte...

...


----------



## JojoBertel (31. Oktober 2011)

das mir 10 räder is e bissie übertrieben ... allerhöchstens neun wenn man mitfahren will^^ ...durchschnittlich gehn acht rein ...


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Oktober 2011)

Will ja nicht pedantisch erscheinen...aber vorletztes Wochenende habe ich sogar 12 gezählt...gut, eins stand oben drauf und die Leute waren nicht alle in gleichen Kabine wie ihre Räder...aber sonst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (31. Oktober 2011)

Schlagt mal Termine für unser Offseason Shooting vor


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Oktober 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Schlagt mal Termine für unser Offseason Shooting vor



Vor allem, wo soll es denn stattfinden? Habt ihr da schon was?


----------



## lowrider89 (31. Oktober 2011)

Morgen jemand in Wiba?
Der saci und sind ab Mittag da


----------



## ms06-rider (31. Oktober 2011)

Heut morgen hab ich ziemlich gekränkelt, grad gehts mir gut - je nach Gesundheitsstand morgen früh bin ich vielleicht da, oder vielleicht auch nicht 

Offseasonshooting: Erst in ner Weile  Muss erst meine Bikes wieder fit bekommen , schaff ich sicher net zum nächsten Wochenende ... und wenn die Cablecam voll einsatzfähig sein soll dauerts noch länger 
@Funbiker: Wieviele gingen denn deiner Meinung nach bei der alten Bahn unten rein? ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Oktober 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Heut morgen hab ich ziemlich gekränkelt, grad gehts mir gut - je nach Gesundheitsstand morgen früh bin ich vielleicht da, oder vielleicht auch nicht
> 
> Offseasonshooting: Erst in ner Weile  Muss erst meine Bikes wieder fit bekommen , schaff ich sicher net zum nächsten Wochenende ... und wenn die Cablecam voll einsatzfähig sein soll dauerts noch länger
> @Funbiker: Wieviele gingen denn deiner Meinung nach bei der alten Bahn unten rein? ^^



Schätze mal 20 Räder maximal ( insgesamt ), unten max. vielleicht 10 Stück, wenn gut gestellt worden ist... Zuerst dachte ich ja die neue Bahn wäre madig...aber mittlerweile,finde ich sie einen Tick besser als die alte


----------



## lowrider89 (31. Oktober 2011)

Also 11 Bikes mit Personen ( kuscheln) das geht pro Kabine^^


----------



## Saci (31. Oktober 2011)

HALLOOOO?!?!?! GEHTS NOOCH?!?!  .. wir sind DHler.. WIR habn protektoren an.. tz.. Safety First!!


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Oktober 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> HALLOOOO?!?!?! GEHTS NOOCH?!?!  .. wir sind DHler.. WIR habn protektoren an.. tz.. Safety First!!



...das hat der Typ links doch auch...einen Safety an 


...ja gut ist alles unterhalb der Gürtellinie, aber was solls...


----------



## ms06-rider (31. Oktober 2011)

Oh funbiker was soll n das? Und was wenn Kai* das sieht... Ich seh ihn schon mit nur so nem Gummiüberzieher die Dh runter fahren und das nur, weil du gemeint hast das sei auch n Safety  Zum Glück ist mein Vorstellungsvermögen nur dann bildlich, wenn ich das will 

@Saci: Kam dein Werkzeug eigentlich an? 


* sorry Kai, mir ist auf die Schnelle niemand anders eingefallen über den ich lästern kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (31. Oktober 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Oh funbiker was soll n das? Und was wenn Kai* das sieht... Ich seh ihn schon mit nur so nem Gummiüberzieher die Dh runter fahren und das nur, weil du gemeint hast das sei auch n Safety  Zum Glück ist mein Vorstellungsvermögen nur dann bildlich, wenn ich das will
> 
> @Saci: Kam dein Werkzeug eigentlich an?
> 
> ...




Kai ist tausende von KM weg von hier.

Trotzdem nur bedingt nett...


----------



## ms06-rider (31. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt musst du mir aber noch erklären welcher Teil davon nett gewesen sein soll  (oder unter welche Bedingungen genau das nett ist )


----------



## funbiker9 (1. November 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Oh funbiker was soll n das? Und was wenn Kai* das sieht... Ich seh ihn schon mit nur so nem Gummiüberzieher die Dh runter fahren und das nur, weil du gemeint hast das sei auch n Safety  Zum Glück ist mein Vorstellungsvermögen nur dann bildlich, wenn ich das will
> 
> @Saci: Kam dein Werkzeug eigentlich an?
> 
> ...



...der arme Kai

@all


...ist der BLACKSOUL eigentlich immer so schlecht drauf?


----------



## black soul (1. November 2011)

neee, im gegenteil. aber ist schon heftig oder nicht da sind schon sperren ausgesprochen worden für harmlosere dinge.
muss  ja nicht sein.
also mecker nicht


----------



## funbiker9 (1. November 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> neee, im gegenteil. aber ist schon heftig oder nicht da sind schon sperren ausgesprochen worden für harmlosere dinge.
> muss  ja nicht sein.
> also mecker nicht



Ich mecker nicht...da ich mit so ziemlich allen hier im Thread schon mal biken war und deshalb auch die Leute halbwegs kenne...bin ich auch stark der Meinung, dass die Jungs hier wenn sie das Wort MUSCHI lesen...nicht direkt an eine Mietzekatze denken...

...finde es eben einfach keine Art, Leute hier gleich zu 'beleidigen'. Deine Kommentare, wurden nicht umsonst gleich mit gelöscht. 


...als ich dich mal im Cycle Sport getroffen habe, kamst du mir eigentlich ganz normal vor. Hoffe ich hab mich da nicht getäuscht?

Peace & Love


----------



## funbiker9 (1. November 2011)

@speschelaisd

...wart ihr noch lang im Buchwald? Macht ja echt wieder Laune dort zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (1. November 2011)

Wir waren noch bis um ca. 4:00 Uhr.

Is aber n echt gelungener Spot.


----------



## black soul (1. November 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich mecker nicht...da ich mit so ziemlich allen hier im Thread schon mal biken war und deshalb auch die Leute halbwegs kenne...bin ich auch stark der Meinung, dass die Jungs hier wenn sie das Wort MUSCHI lesen...nicht direkt an eine Mietzekatze denken...
> 
> ...finde es eben einfach keine Art, Leute hier gleich zu 'beleidigen'. Deine Kommentare, wurden nicht umsonst gleich mit gelöscht.
> 
> ...



was soll denn das ?alles bestens bei dir?
so gut kennst mich anscheinend nicht.
wen hab ich beleidigt ?
meine güte..


na ja......


----------



## funbiker9 (1. November 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wir waren noch bis um ca. 4:00 Uhr.
> 
> Is aber n echt gelungener Spot.



Werde dann ab und an mal wieder öfter dort fahren. Hoffe es klappt nächstes Wochenende nochmal mit Wildbad...

Gruß


----------



## Saci (1. November 2011)

@ Flo - ja, werkzeug kam an - dankeschön  

warum warst heut ned in wildbad? bist noned fit? war echt nice, wir wollen am SA nochmal gehn, dann endgültig das letzte mal


----------



## funbiker9 (1. November 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> was soll denn das ?alles bestens bei dir?
> na ja......



siehst du...genau das meine ich. Irgend etwas stimmt nicht mit dir...
...darum bitte ich dich, laß mich in Ruhe und geh mir nicht auf den Sack. 

Schreib mir ne* PN* wenn du psychisch mit dieser Antwort nicht klar kommst ...aber nicht in dem Thread hier...das nervt


----------



## speschelaisd (1. November 2011)

Wollt ihr wirklich das letzte Mal dieses Jahr fahren?


----------



## Saci (1. November 2011)

hey Patrick - fahr dich ma nunner - da macht doch grad keiner keinen dumm an ^^.. find ich zumindest.. du sollest mal wieder pilze essen   

@ Jonas .. joar- denk schon, kann mir nich vorstellen das danach nochmal so perfekte bedingungen sind .. es is mal für mich am SA so als saisonende in wildbad angedacht ^^


----------



## Freeloader (1. November 2011)

zzz funbiker du reagierst bei allem was gegen dich gesagt wird über und wunderst dich dann dass die leute die du anfährst nicht normal sind ... und das in einem ziemlich herablassenden ton




OnT: Wo ist denn dieser ominöse wald?


----------



## funbiker9 (1. November 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> hey Patrick - fahr dich ma nunner - da macht doch grad keiner keinen dumm an ^^.. find ich zumindest.. du sollest mal wieder pilze essen
> 
> @ Jonas .. joar- denk schon, kann mir nich vorstellen das danach nochmal so perfekte bedingungen sind .. es is mal für mich am SA so als saisonende in wildbad angedacht ^^



ich meine auch nur den Black Soul...seine Kommentare wurden ja auch schon gelöscht. Ich finde es halt dämlich, wenn man sich über so einen link aufregen muss und gleich beim MOD petzt...aber gut so ist eben IBC...


----------



## funbiker9 (1. November 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> zzz funbiker du reagierst bei allem was gegen dich gesagt wird über und wunderst dich dann dass die leute die du anfährst nicht normal sind ... und das in einem ziemlich herablassenden ton
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...wie schon gesagt, seine Kommentare wurden schon gelöscht. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle. Und sag mir mal bitte...wo genau ich mich herablassend ausdrücke...außer in diesem Fall vielleicht?


PS.: Pilze wachsen in Wildbad...gute Pilze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (1. November 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> @ Jonas .. joar- denk schon, kann mir nich vorstellen das danach nochmal so perfekte bedingungen sind .. es is mal für mich am SA so als saisonende in wildbad angedacht ^^



Dann sollt ich ja schauen dass ich mein Demo bis zum WE wieder fahrtüchtig bekomm


----------



## funbiker9 (1. November 2011)

*Hi Leutz,

wir sehen uns im Bikepark und auf den Trails....
Ich bin offiziell raus aus dem IBC.*

*Wollte hier keinen ärgern bzw. arrogant sein, wenn das hier so rüber kam *FETTES SORRY**

*Haut rein, laßt mir was von den Pilzen übrig und sprecht brav Euer abend Gebet 


...bis dann

der funbiker9*


----------



## Saci (1. November 2011)

Mennsch dude  dann komm wenigschdens Facebook altaaah!!!


----------



## lowrider89 (1. November 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> *Hi Leutz,
> 
> wir sehen uns im Bikepark und auf den Trails....
> Ich bin offiziell raus aus dem IBC.*
> ...






Was ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst ???


----------



## funbiker9 (1. November 2011)

Facebook...dann stehen ja irgendwann alle vor meiner Haustür und wollen Freibier 


...bis dann Jungs.


----------



## ms06-rider (1. November 2011)

Wtf?  Alles klar, ich nehm keine harten Drogen, die Nebenwirkungen scheinen ganz schön heftig zu sein  Schade dass es hier jetzt doch noch Streit geben musste 

@Saci: Ich danke fürs ausleihen  Wollte nur sicher wissen, dass alles angekommen ist. Will mir ja nix ausleihen und es dann nicht zurückgeben ... Jo, ich war noch n bissi kränklich und kam gestern zu spät ins Bett - wäre völlig unausgeschlafen gewesen und hatte auch noch einiges zu tun (wovon ich natürlich wieder viel zu wenig getan hab) ... Ma schaun ob ich s hinbekomm mit Samstag, muss grad ziemlich viel für die Uni machen und möchte es auf keinen Fall nochmal schleifen lassen, wie in manchem früherem Semester...Hab aber schon ziemlich Bock 

@irgendwelche Insider: Wurde er gelöscht wegen dem Bild? Oder hat er einfach aus Wut den Account gelöscht Oo


----------



## black soul (2. November 2011)

dazu muss ich jetzt wohl nix sagen.
wer sich so verhält....na ja. und petzen ist ja wohl ein kindergarten spiel. berechtigt aber schon.
ich hab hier  oder sonst wo noch nie mit jemand streit gehabt.
aus dem alter bin ich raus.

@irgendwelche Insider: Wurde er gelöscht wegen dem Bild? Oder hat er einfach aus Wut den Account gelöscht Oo 
wer degen die regeln verstösst, muss die konseqeuenzen tragen.
pienze!!!


so und jetzt kehrt wieder ruhe ein.


----------



## ms06-rider (2. November 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> aus dem alter bin ich raus.



Klingt mir aber in keinster Weise so ... Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst, dass man einen Streit nicht nur durch anschreien austragen kann oder? 
Jo, Funbiker ist manchmal arg schnell beleidigt, aber ich glaube kaum, dass es unbedingt nötig war nem Mod Bescheid zu geben. Bin mir sicher das Problemchen hätte sich auch problemlos so regeln lassen. Es ruft auch nicht jeder Wanderer völlig im Recht gleich die Polizei, wenn er Biker auf nem Trail sieht. Manche bekommen es durch n freundliches Hallo und n kurzes Gespräch auch so hin, dass sie nicht von den Bikern überfahren werden ...


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (2. November 2011)

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000713

Sonntag scheint eigentlich geeigneter zu werden, falls es Freitag und Samstagmorgen tatsächlich regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (2. November 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Klingt mir aber in keinster Weise so ... Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst, dass man einen Streit nicht nur durch anschreien austragen kann oder?
> Jo, Funbiker ist manchmal arg schnell beleidigt, aber ich glaube kaum, dass es unbedingt nötig war nem Mod Bescheid zu geben. Bin mir sicher das Problemchen hätte sich auch problemlos so regeln lassen. Es ruft auch nicht jeder Wanderer völlig im Recht gleich die Polizei, wenn er Biker auf nem Trail sieht. Manche bekommen es durch n freundliches Hallo und n kurzes Gespräch auch so hin, dass sie nicht von den Bikern überfahren werden ...



irgendwie hab ich den  eindruck ihr  versteht nicht.
sei so gut und misch dich nicht ein.
und ja,das sollte an den mod gehn. war schon heftig.

also nochmal zum mitschreiben:  lasst es gut sein. ich hab keine lust auf weiter diskussion.
mit freundlichem gespräch und wanderen kannst du wohl keinen vergleich ziehen.
und jetz bitte ende!!


----------



## speschelaisd (2. November 2011)

Also ich weiß dass der Funbiker nicht gelöscht wurde sondern der hat sich selber gelöscht...und das find ich kein bisschen allbern!

*UND JETZT GEBT RUHE!!!!!!!*


----------



## ms06-rider (2. November 2011)

Kam das "und jetzt gebt Ruhe" jetzt von dir? Keine Sorge ich hab auch keine Lust mehr darüber zu diskutieren, aber ich lass mir nur sehr ungern den Mund verbieten ... (Soll keine Drohung sein, will nur wissen in welche Schublade ich das stecken muss  )


----------



## speschelaisd (2. November 2011)

Ja das kam von mir.

Wir müssen doch aber nicht seitenlang über etwas diskutieren , das in paar tagen niemand mehr interessiert.

Wenn wir zusammen fährt wird sowieso wieder alles gut

...und war nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## ms06-rider (2. November 2011)

Dann solltest du es nicht rot formulieren 

Was Wildbad angeht - wenn ich s irgendwie auf die Reihe bekomm ist s mir egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag, dann halt wenn das Wetter besser ist


----------



## KA-Biker (3. November 2011)

@ alle Technikversierte:  Ich hab ausversehn beide Bremsen voll zugedrückt, leider war keine Scheibe dazwischen. Reicht es die mit dem Schlitzschraubendreher aufzuhebeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (3. November 2011)

JA aber aufpassen dass du die kolben nicht verkantest. Je nachdem wieviel Platz noch dazwischen ist empfielt es sich die Beläge rauszumachen um platz zu schaffen. Viel erfolg


----------



## Saci (4. November 2011)

WER von den Quasslern is denn morgen im wilden bade zu wildbad anzutreffen?


----------



## ms06-rider (4. November 2011)

Wollte ich auch grad so ähnlich fragen - morgen oder Sonntag wiba?  Einen Tag muss ich noch gehn


----------



## Saci (4. November 2011)

hab nur morge zeit - also morgen.. bin mit den 2 ossis dort, d.h. viel dummes zeug labern und (möglichst) wenig rad fahren


----------



## ms06-rider (4. November 2011)

find ich soweit gut den Plan, würde ihn aber um wenigstens n paar Abfahrten runtereiern erweitern  Jo, dann werd ich wohl auch morgen kommen ^^


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (4. November 2011)

Sonntag sind bisher Conrad, Julian, Peter und meine Wenigkeit am Start.
Abfahrt 09:19 mit dem IRE Richtung Pforzheim ab Karlsruhe HBF. Mitfahrer sind natürlich herzlich willkommen


----------



## Saci (4. November 2011)

och nöö, geht morgen jungens! .. ^^ brauch doch jemand zum DH2 fahren ;D


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (4. November 2011)

Ach komm, du kannst ja auch 2 Tage in Folge. Du bist sicherlich nicht so muskelkatergeplagt nach einem Tag Wildbad, wie ich das nach dem Dienstag war :-D


----------



## ms06-rider (4. November 2011)

Aber er hat nur Samstag Zeit - hat er jedenfalls behauptet  Wenn es morgen nicht zu schlecht aussieht, was das Wetter angeht werde ich wohl morgen in Wiba sein - und ich fahr gern mit Dh2 - da kann ich schon chilliger fahren - Dh1 ist einfach zu flowig - der verleitet so zum rasen und ich weis net ob das soo gut ist, so lange wie ich schon nichtmehr aufm Radel saß 
Btw: Wer sind Conrad und Julian (welche Bikes )


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (5. November 2011)

Öhm, ich weiß gar nicht, ob du die beiden kennst.

Conrad hatte früher so ein seltsames (Univega?) Hardtail und seit neustem ein 2011er Torque Dropzone.

Und Julian fährt das grüne 2012er Demo  

Falls du doch am Sonntag mitkommen willst, sagste einfach Bescheid, oder man trifft sich halt vor Ort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (7. November 2011)

2 Tage ohne Post? Seid ihr alle krank? 


Wer ist diese Arbeitswoche denn am SMDH anzutreffen?

Und hat jemand Erfahrungswerte zu Highrollern in der kommenden Jahreszeit?

Stehe vor der Entscheidung HighRoller <-> MuddyMary  jeweils weich


----------



## ms06-rider (7. November 2011)

Aber hoffentlich für vorne?! Hinten fährt sich beides zu schnell ab ... Weis nicht wie gut die neuen Gummimischungen bei Schwalbe gehen ... Kann dir dazu leider nix sagen ... Ich werd wohl als nächstes die Conti testen... muss nur noch n Shop finden wos die "günstig" gibt - und ne Bank überfallen, damit ich se mir leisten kann, wenn se günstig sind


----------



## Freeloader (7. November 2011)

ich fahr die Muddys ja schon ne weile, ist eg die mittlere Mischung. Da gehts mit dem Verschleiß.

Aber ich denke dass die für den Winter besser sind, sind ja doch eher nassgeeignet als die HR


----------



## Nico1996 (7. November 2011)

Ist jemand unter der Woche am SMDH,
und wennn , wann ?
habe nachdem ich zum 1. mal in wiba war habe ich wieder bock zu fahren =)


----------



## Saci (7. November 2011)

Also ich hab mal gehört das im WInter die weichen mischungen nicht so gut seinen sollen, da sie durch die kälte verhältnismäßig VIEL härter werden als die normalen mischungen.. ob das jetzt der wahrheit entspricht - und wenn ja - ob man das bemerkt habe ich keine ahnung - sollte nur mal so als denkanstoß dienen


----------



## jatschek (7. November 2011)

Kann ich dir bestätigen. Bin letzten Winter den Muddy Mary in GG vorne gefahren. Der ist jetzt schrott und der Gummi sogar verhärtet. Hatte unter 5°C keinen gescheiten Grip, der Gummi wurde extrem hart und die Stollen sind an/ausgerissen. 

Ist bei Maxxis in 42a nicht anders. Also sobald es zu kalt ist, lieber die härteren Mischungen aufziehen. Da hat man mehr von.


----------



## Saci (7. November 2011)

jap, stimmt - von dir hat ichs ^^ - wollt kein gefährliches halbwissen verbreiten, aber nu simma ja schlauer  - werd dann die tage wohl auch nen "harten" aufziehn ..


----------



## lowrider89 (8. November 2011)

Jemand am Sa und So in Wiba?


----------



## Saci (8. November 2011)

Oh, ich weiß nich .. bin am SA auf ner Hauseinweihungsparty iwo am arsch der welt an der französischen grenze eingeladen.. werd da also erst SO wieder heim kommen ... d.h. SA wär bei mir fast besser..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (8. November 2011)

WIBA wohl nicht. Ist morgen VORmittag jemand am SMDH?


----------



## ms06-rider (8. November 2011)

Ich net - und sorry, hab deine Sms zu spät gesehen und war eh nicht daheim ...


----------



## Freeloader (8. November 2011)

Hab ich dann auch gesehen 

9.11. 16:58

Neuer Versuch: Morgen nachmittag ab 14 Uhr smdh?

10.11. 14:20

Abfahrt! Los gehts ihr faulen Säcke


----------



## Nico1996 (11. November 2011)

hi wenn heut jemand da is schreibt einfach hätt mal wider lust zu fahren


----------



## lowrider89 (11. November 2011)

Wer ist alles am Sa und So und Wiba?


----------



## ms06-rider (11. November 2011)

Ich net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (11. November 2011)

Ich auch nicht, hab einfach kein passendes Rad.


----------



## ms06-rider (12. November 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, hab einfach kein passendes Rad.



Oo?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (13. November 2011)

So Jungs,

einige hatten es ja schon mal angepeilt, deshalb hier noch mal ein Hinweis auf die EOFT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7pY0Opyyi8

Vorstellungen sind am 9.12. um 20 Uhr (Freitag), am 10.12. (Samstag) um 17 Uhr und 20:30 Uhr im Konzerthaus Karlsruhe.
Karten waren zwischenzeitlich ausverkauft, gibt jetzt aber wieder einige und zwar im Basislager in der Waldstraße für 12 Öcker.

Also wer Lust hat, Karten kaufen und vorbeischauen!
Ich hab Karten für 10.12., 20:30 Uhr, vielleicht sieht man sich - je mehr von der Bande hier da sind, desto besser


----------



## Saci (13. November 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> 
> Vorstellungen sind am *9.12.* um 20 Uhr *(Samstag)*, am *10.12.* *(Samstag)* *wie geht das?^^*um 17 Uhr und 20:30 Uhr im Konzerthaus Karlsruhe.
> Karten waren zwischenzeitlich ausverkauft, gibt jetzt aber wieder einige und zwar im Basislager in der Waldstraße für 12 Öcker.




also ich überlegs mir noch, aber denk schon das ich mich da anschließen werd


----------



## ms06-rider (13. November 2011)

Ich habs auch vor  Steht damit die Uhrzeit fest?  Und nur um das nochmal festzuhalten - du hast Karten für Samstag den 10.12 die ca 20 Uhr Vorstellung ?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (13. November 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ich habs auch vor  Steht damit die Uhrzeit fest?  Und nur um das nochmal festzuhalten - du hast Karten für Samstag den 10.12 die ca 20 Uhr Vorstellung ?



10.12., 20:*30*.

Hatte mich oben doppelt vertippt. Also noch mal zum mitschreiben, am besten alle Samstag, 10. Dezember 2011 um 20:30 teilnehmen!


----------



## lowrider89 (14. November 2011)

ok bin dabei kann mir jemand ne karte besorgen


----------



## Saci (14. November 2011)

icke ooch - bring mir grad eine mit ^^


----------



## Freeloader (14. November 2011)

Mittwoch SMDH? Wir sind schon zu zweit - los nehmt euch frei ! xD

Werden so ab 14:30 da sein.


----------



## ms06-rider (14. November 2011)

Wer will noch Karten? Plane morgen früh dort vorbei zu gehn ... Allzu viele kann ich aber net auslegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (14. November 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Wer will noch Karten? Plane morgen früh dort vorbei zu gehn ... Allzu viele kann ich aber net auslegen



Hier bring mir bitte eine mit


----------



## lowrider89 (14. November 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Mittwoch SMDH? Wir sind schon zu zweit - los nehmt euch frei ! xD
> 
> Werden so ab 14:30 da sein.



Ich probiere es mal aber ich denke mal schon das ich es schaffe^^


----------



## Freeloader (14. November 2011)

Sehr cool!

P.S. Es liegt sehr viel feuchtes Laub da oben, falls du noch deine Reifen abstimmen willst.


----------



## Saci (14. November 2011)

Flo - hier.. ich.. !! karte!!   danke! 

und NEIN jenas.. ich kann nich.. muss arbeiten.. sch*** Studenten- und Boschler-Pack  

hier liegt immernoch was für dich rum.. ich werfs bald wech ^^


----------



## Freeloader (14. November 2011)

du antwortest im chat ja auch immer nur wenn du offline gehst ...


----------



## ms06-rider (14. November 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> du antwortest im chat ja auch immer nur wenn du offline gehst ...



Meinst du damit etwa mich 

Ok, dann hol ich 3 Karten, falls ich dran denk, grad hatte ich es schon wieder vergessen


----------



## Freeloader (14. November 2011)

Nein, meinen damaligen vorredner natürlich


----------



## ms06-rider (15. November 2011)

Dann is ja gut 

@Saci & Lowi: Ich hab n paar Kärtchen für euch


----------



## lowrider89 (15. November 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Dann is ja gut
> 
> @Saci & Lowi: Ich hab n paar Kärtchen für euch



Coole Sache danke Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (15. November 2011)

Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch Ski oder Snowboard?


----------



## ms06-rider (15. November 2011)

Ski - nimm mich mit


----------



## Freeloader (15. November 2011)

beides, aber Radfahrn macht mir trotzdem weit mehr Spaß.

Flo: du hast weder Zeit noch Geld zum Skifahren


----------



## Saci (15. November 2011)

DANKE FLOOO  

@ Jens.. wo bleibst denn? ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (15. November 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Flo: du hast weder Zeit noch Geld zum Skifahren



Damnit - da haste mich erwischt


----------



## speschelaisd (15. November 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ski - nimm mich mit



Ich wollt das nur so wissen...dann könnt man ja wenns Schnee hat zusammen fahren gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (15. November 2011)

So war das auch von mir gemeint - hätte netmal Ski hier


----------



## Freeloader (16. November 2011)

Alt: Will mich heute jemand mitnehmen? Bei den Arktischen Temperaturen kann ich auf den Hinweg gerne verzichten 


Neu:

@ Saci: Feines Stück Boden was ich da heute unter meinen Rädern hatte! Echt cool!


----------



## lowrider89 (16. November 2011)

Jens sorry das ich heute net da war^^ Musste mich aber um mein Auto kümmern.

Wie schaut es mit Sa Wiba aus  ??


----------



## Saci (16. November 2011)

@ Jens- wie meinst das? wo warste?


----------



## ms06-rider (16. November 2011)

Bin wohl dabei am Samstag


----------



## Saci (16. November 2011)

och nöö.. dann kommt man vor lauter quatschen wieder nich zum fahren  *hust*


----------



## Freeloader (16. November 2011)

coole sache flo.
Saci: war auf deinem heiligen Boden

Sa wildbad steht


----------



## lowrider89 (17. November 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> coole sache flo.
> Saci: war auf deinem heiligen Boden
> 
> Sa wildbad steht



Mit dem neuen Bock mkay und ohne TELESKOP SATTELSTÜTZE xD 
Aber ich bin erst gegen 13Uhr am Start^^


----------



## ms06-rider (17. November 2011)

13 Uhr? Oo Dir ist bewusst dass die schon um 4e,5e rum wieder zu machen? ^^ Naja net mein Problem


----------



## lowrider89 (17. November 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> 13 Uhr? Oo Dir ist bewusst dass die schon um 4e,5e rum wieder zu machen? ^^ Naja net mein Problem



Letzten Sa haben der saci und ich auch erst um 13Uhr unsere erste Abfahrt gemacht  Wir haben immer hin 6-7 Abfahrten gemacht, passt doch^.
Und außerdem habe ich Nachtschicht und brauch einen funken Schlaf!!
Nachtschicht und kein pennen dann gleich Wiba, einmal und nie wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (17. November 2011)

@ alex.. ja wie?? .. aber okay, bin für 11:30 ettlingen?! 

war von euch schon jemand an den neuen dirts in rüppurr - iwie hät ich da morgen ma bissle bock auf! - muss zwar bis 14:45 schaffen.. aber für ne stunde oder so .. jemand interesse?


----------



## lowrider89 (17. November 2011)

Mh ja hier ok bin am start^^ aber mitn Dh´ler wird es glaube ich schwer


----------



## ms06-rider (17. November 2011)

Kann man das chainless fahren?


----------



## lowrider89 (17. November 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Kann man das chainless fahren?



Probiers halt mal aus^^


----------



## Freeloader (17. November 2011)

Ich war da schon:



lowrider89 schrieb:


> [...], einmal und nie wieder [...]



der Pumptrack würde mich aber interessieren


----------



## Saci (17. November 2011)

hm.. glaub ich stecks auch lieber.. zu stressig.. kann ma am SO mal machen ..


----------



## Nico1996 (18. November 2011)

Hi wo sondern die pumptracks in rüppur und in ettlingen kann mir die mal jemand zeigen


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (18. November 2011)

Nico1996 schrieb:


> Hi wo sondern die pumptracks in rüppur und in ettlingen kann mir die mal jemand zeigen



Der Pumptrack ist gerade im Bau und zwar auf dem Gelände des MTB Club Karlsruhe. Falls du dort mal vorbeischauen willst: http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/
Da findest du die Adresse usw.
Alternativ auch ganz nützlich: https://www.facebook.com/groups/374703836877/


----------



## Saci (18. November 2011)

Swingt euch morgen alle nach Wildbad  - wär stark ma wieder mit der ganzen truppe zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico1996 (18. November 2011)

danke für die infos und die strecken in rüppur ?
in ettlingen kenne ich sie


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. November 2011)

Nico1996 schrieb:


> danke für die infos und die strecken in rüppur ?
> in ettlingen kenne ich sie



Ich meinte Rüppurr.


----------



## lowrider89 (19. November 2011)

Flo, Jens, Saci, Daniel war mal wieder der hammer  
@ Peat und wie geht es dir? Nochmal gute Besserung!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeloader (19. November 2011)

Ja war bis auf wenige Zwischenfälle nice! 


Freeride Karkasse hat sich mal wieder gelohnt 

Jetzt wird noch fließig Voltaren gecremt und morgen das Ergebnis betrachtet


----------



## Pead (19. November 2011)

@Alex: Danke, danke! Es ist alles noch im Rahmen.


----------



## ms06-rider (19. November 2011)

Dann mal gute Besserung an unsere zahlreichen (zum Glück nur leicht) Verletzten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (20. November 2011)

Von mir auch Gute Besserung! - is immer ******* sowas  

Aber war trotzdem ein Schöner tag - hoffentlich schaffen wirs nochmal alles zusammen nach wildbad dieses Jahr !


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (20. November 2011)

Nächstes Wochenende is ja Adventsbiken...hoffentlich noch mal ordentliches Wetter


----------



## lowrider89 (20. November 2011)

Nuja laut wetter bericht soll es zum We schlechter werden. Aber erstmal abwarten  ist ja erstmal So^^


----------



## Freeloader (21. November 2011)

Also nach dem ich am Samstag wohl meinen Helm zerstört hab (hat einen 1 cm langen Anriss) orientiere ich mich mal an dir Alex. Ich hab ein Leatt, also muss ich mir einen d3 kaufen. So war doch dein Fahrerbild, oder? Ging dann ja schon schneller als gedacht  Hab dann aber immer noch kein Demo - bin ich also nur ein halber Poser?


----------



## lowrider89 (21. November 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Also nach dem ich am Samstag wohl meinen Helm zerstört hab (hat einen 1 cm langen Anriss) orientiere ich mich mal an dir Alex. Ich hab ein Leatt, also muss ich mir einen d3 kaufen. So war doch dein Fahrerbild, oder? Ging dann ja schon schneller als gedacht  Hab dann aber immer noch kein Demo - bin ich also nur ein halber Poser?




Mh naja ich kann mal mein Kollege fahren ob du mit bestellen kannst^^
In Januar machen wir ne Massenbestellen der D3 kostet dann so 320 
Also zuschlagen  Und damit tust das Bild super wieder geben  Hast ja ein Propain da geht das schon


----------



## SLXDriver (21. November 2011)

Yeah, X0 zerlegt, jetzt bald kommt mein neuer Vollcarbon käfig $.$


----------



## Saci (21. November 2011)

pünktlich zum schnee oder wie? ^^ ..


----------



## SLXDriver (21. November 2011)

Jap, dann wirds doch erst richtig geil


----------



## Freeloader (21. November 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Mh naja ich kann mal mein Kollege fahren ob du mit bestellen kannst^^
> In Januar machen wir ne Massenbestellen der D3 kostet dann so 320â¬



Also bei meinem HelmverschleiÃ sollte ich lieber weniger Geld investieren.

Ist ja schon der zweite seit August 

Der (neue) Spezialeis Helm ist ja praktisch ne d3 "kopie" und hat uvp glaub 350$ vollcarbon - den in ner Massenbestellung kÃ¶nnte man sich Ã¼berlegen xD


----------



## SLXDriver (21. November 2011)

Hast schon wieder nen Köpfer gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (21. November 2011)

Ne, diesmal wars ein corked frontflip mit headplant.

hat jemand von den Gopro-usern noch gebogene Klebeplatten gegen einen kleinen Obulus abzugeben oder gegen gerade zu tauschen?


----------



## speschelaisd (21. November 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Mh naja ich kann mal mein Kollege fahren ob du mit bestellen kannst^^
> In Januar machen wir ne Massenbestellen der D3 kostet dann so 320
> Also zuschlagen  Und damit tust das Bild super wieder geben  Hast ja ein Propain da geht das schon



Ich nehm da auch einen...aber das weißt ja schon


----------



## speschelaisd (21. November 2011)

...und wenn jemand was braucht, einfach schreien

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=165018


----------



## SLXDriver (21. November 2011)

Von welchem rad hast du den trigger? :O


----------



## ms06-rider (21. November 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Von welchem rad hast du den 3-fachtrigger? Der ist ja für vorne. Was bist du für ne verweichlichte Pussy, dass du n kleines Kettenblatt vorne brauchst?  :O



Hab das mal korrigiert


----------



## SLXDriver (21. November 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Hab das mal korrigiert



Ja, man kanns auch böse sagen ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (21. November 2011)

Wer sagt denn das ich den gefahren hab? Ich fahr immer mit einem Kettenblatt vorn. Aber man muss die Anzeige n bisschen interessant machen.


----------



## SLXDriver (21. November 2011)

Ja woher kommt der dann? ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (21. November 2011)

Naja gut, da du den ja grad verkaufst sei dir verziehen, das zeigt ja, dass du aufm Weg der Besserung bist ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (22. November 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ja woher kommt der dann? ^^



Das kann ich nicht sagen...sonst müsste ich eure Bikes kaputthauen.


----------



## Freeloader (23. November 2011)

Boxxer RC in Rot 399,- nur heute

das wär doch was fürn Kai, damit er auch endlich mal ne gescheite Gabel hat 

@alex: wirklich den d3 carbon für 320?


----------



## SLXDriver (23. November 2011)

Ihh, da kann ma ja noch weniger als bei der F40 einstellen.... aber ich muss zugeben, in rot sieht sie verdammt gut aus, die kleine!!


----------



## Saci (23. November 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ihh, da kann ma ja noch weniger als bei der F40 einstellen.... aber ich muss zugeben, in rot sieht sie verdammt gut aus, die kleine!!



LOOL - du weißt doch eh ned was ma wo einstellt .. D to the EPP


----------



## SLXDriver (23. November 2011)

Ähh Doch?? Ich nutz die einstellmöglichkeiten meiner f40 total aus, ne low und high speed zugstufe vermiss ich ein bisschen


----------



## Saci (23. November 2011)

wann brauchst die denn? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (23. November 2011)

Lowspeed bissl langsamer und highspeed hät ich gern schneller im vergleich zur low


----------



## Saci (23. November 2011)

macht MEINER meinung nach wenig sinn, die HS-Zugstufe schneller zu ahben als die LS .. aber geschmäcker sind ja zum glück auch beim fahrwerk verschieden ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (23. November 2011)

Jop ;-) Derzeit tendiere ich auch mit ultra langsamer zugstufe zu heitzen 
Is zwar sehr hart, aber man kann schon viel aktiver fahren - bockt richtig


----------



## Freeloader (23. November 2011)

Wo gehst du denn "heitzen"?

Traust dich doch nicht nach Wiba wenn wir da sind


----------



## SLXDriver (23. November 2011)

Konnte halt nicht, heul mal nicht rum :-* 
Samstag werd ich 80% da sein


----------



## Saci (23. November 2011)

Ultra-Langsame zugstufe = Aktiver fahren? .. naja.. wenn ma dann auch Ultra langsam dazu fährt passts  

ich glaube das mit dem technik-Fachgesimpel üben wir nochmal bissle  

i mog am samstag au nach wildbad.. weiß aber ned obs zeitlich passt und ob ich das meinem HR zumuten mag


----------



## SLXDriver (23. November 2011)

ich bin nicht "ultra" langsam, können ja ma gegeneinander heitzen... so witzig ist das nicht. Und ja kann man, und ich will hier nicht fachsimpeln ich sag nur wies is ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (23. November 2011)

Jeah dann mache ich mit IHR seid eh alle zu langsam und ICH BIN EINZIGE HIER DER WIRKLICH SCHNELL IST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ähm wir wäre es wenn ihr Wiba auf So verschiebt?


----------



## ms06-rider (24. November 2011)

Ich hab eh keine Zeit für Wiba  
@Kai: Vorsicht der Saci ist iwie ganz schön schnell geworden  Außerdem hat er dich nur damit aufgezogen, dass deine Ausführungen zur Fahrwerkseinstellung aus seiner Sicht keinen Sinn machen


----------



## SLXDriver (24. November 2011)

Machen sie aber ^^

Auf gehts saci, am samstag <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (24. November 2011)

@ Alex.. bei mir is allegmein schlecht am WE .. aber wenn da eher SA - und da wenns eght end so lang- muss um 7 späestnes wieder in LA sein -.-


----------



## lowrider89 (24. November 2011)

Tja dann klär das mitn Daniel^^ Ich bin am Sa und So in Wiba^^


----------



## Saci (24. November 2011)

Alles klar - dann gehn wir am SA .. so werd ich ma mitm JENS aufn trail gehn - evtl.. oder ned? ^^


----------



## Freeloader (27. November 2011)

Leute was sind denn eure DH-Pläne für diese Woche - einschließlich Wochenende?

Geht jemand DI &/ MI SMDH o.ä. fahren?

Am We irgendjemand wiba?


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2011)

...auch Ich war die letzten 2 Wochen mit dem Rad mal wieder unterwegs im Urlaub.
Radlerhose geschnappt, Hardtail unter den Po und los gings. Hier zwei, drei Eindrücke.













Die ständigen Wegbegleiter dürfen auch nicht fehlen.






Und zum Schluss der Tour, die Entspannung am Strand







 */-*-**/--**//-*/*-*

Abgesehen vom Radfahren hatte ich auch 2 Wochen Zeit mein neues Teleobjektiv in allen Einstellungen und aus allen Blickwinkeln ausgiebig testen. Hier ein Auszug davon


----------



## Saci (27. November 2011)

@ jens.. morgen hab ich "frei" .. also werd daheim bleiben .. aber wär viell. ned so geschickt aufs rad zu steigen ^^ .. ansonsten is nachm schaffen zu spät  .. bleibt zu hoffen das das wetter noch bis nächstes WE hält..


----------



## Freeloader (27. November 2011)

hehe, dann mal gute besserung 

Montag ist mein unfreier Tag. Da habe ich auch nur im dunkeln Zeit...


----------



## speschelaisd (28. November 2011)

Mal ne Frage an alle...fährt jemand von euch nächstes Jahr Rennen mit? GDC?


----------



## Saci (28. November 2011)

NE, zu lahm.. 

evtl. das Rennen in BARR - im Elsaß - is immer so mitte/ende April - eigenltich das erste Rennen der Saison -is immer ne ganz entspannte Stimmung und Strecke dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (28. November 2011)

Ich muss an meiner Geschwindigkeit auch noch arbeiten. 

...aber der Spaßfaktor bei so ner kleinen Gruppe is bestimmt rießig.

Geht jemand im Sommer nach Österreich? ...ich hätt nähmlich richtig Bock auf so nen Roadtrip...aber alleine


----------



## Saci (28. November 2011)

Roadtrip bin ich immer dabei ^^ - wollen nach PDS gehn nächstes Jahr.. aber Ösiland und Geißkopf/spicak is auf jeden fall auch fest eingeplant .. ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (28. November 2011)

Gute Sache

Habt ihr das schonmal gemacht?


----------



## SLXDriver (28. November 2011)

Also ich werde bei einigen Rennen mitfahren, find das richtig spaßig, BwB bin ich auf jeden dabei, alles was weiter weg ist muss ich schauen

Nächstes jahr ist auf jedenfall bei mir Leogang eingeplant und fest eingeplant ist nochmal Porte Du Soleil, die Besatzung ergibt sich denk ich spontan 

gruß

P.S coole Pics, Patrick

Edit: Jizzle, am Di bin ich am SMDH dabei, wenn ein Rad dann fahrbereit ist


----------



## Freeloader (28. November 2011)

@ Slicks-Driver: Ab wann? Wär auch vormittags am Start 

@ Saci: Hast du nen schwarzen Spokey? (3,4mm) mein 3,25er passt erstaunlicherweise nicht...


----------



## SLXDriver (28. November 2011)

Slicks? Ich hab n fettes Profil :>

Also scheinbar hab ich kein fully am start :/ Ht mhmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (28. November 2011)

Wurd am freitag verschickt, hängt bei DHL, ist nicht da bis morgen warsch .... falls es mich überrascht bin ich ab 14 uhr am start


----------



## Waldgeist (28. November 2011)

DHL = *D*auert *H*alt *L*änger


----------



## speschelaisd (28. November 2011)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> DHL = *D*auert *H*alt *L*änger



Das stimmt sogar so ungefähr


----------



## Freeloader (28. November 2011)

Also ist morgen niemand draußen?


----------



## Saci (29. November 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> @ Saci: Hast du nen schwarzen Spokey? (3,4mm) mein 3,25er passt erstaunlicherweise nicht...



SPOKEY??? was des? ^^


----------



## jatschek (29. November 2011)

Speichennippelspanner


----------



## Saci (29. November 2011)

AAHHh .. okayy  .. das sag doch einfach Nibbelspanner .. mir sinn hier in deitschland! 

ich hab einen, aber KP wie groß der is.. bei mir passt er..


----------



## ms06-rider (29. November 2011)

ich hab den von meinem Tool, der hat vier verschiedene Größen


----------



## Freeloader (30. November 2011)

Ich geh heute ned radln, ist ja nass draußen


----------



## black soul (30. November 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ich geh heute ned radln, ist ja nass draußen



pinze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (30. November 2011)

Darf den Porsche nicht einsauen ...


----------



## black soul (2. Dezember 2011)

was ist los, ihr werdet doch nicht arbeiten ? keine beiträge 2 tage ?


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Dezember 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> was ist los, ihr werdet doch nicht arbeiten ? keine beiträge 2 tage ?



Wenigstens haben wir alle schöne Jobs...


Du hast einen Scheiss-Job..... Rentner, den Job hat bisher noch keiner überlebt..


----------



## Saci (2. Dezember 2011)

so.. wochendende!!!! .. ohne radfahren -.- ... bin raus! ..


----------



## black soul (2. Dezember 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Wenigstens haben wir alle schöne Jobs...
> 
> 
> Du hast einen Scheiss-Job..... Rentner, den Job hat bisher noch keiner überlebt..



ganz schön frech ,oder
job hab ich auch noch. mein arbeitsvertrag läuft noch.
rentner ? aber noch nicht. und überlebt hab ich schon ganz andere dinge

ich zitiermal :Merke: übermäßiger Wildbad-Konsum hat unweigerlich Schäden an Körper, Geist und Bike zur Folge

abwarten man sieht sich am schweinestall


----------



## ms06-rider (2. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt schon, hier ist in letzter Zeit echt wenig los gewesen ^^ 
@Saci: Da bin ich voll dabei beim Nicht-Radfahren.


----------



## lowrider89 (2. Dezember 2011)

Oh seid ihr ööddeeee


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (2. Dezember 2011)

Ach kommt, jetzt will irgendwie keiner mehr Radeln weil's ein bisschen geregnet hat?


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Dezember 2011)

Is jemand am Sonntag am SMDH?

Oder hat jemand Bock in Wilferdingen im Wald zu fahren...is halt eher für Dirt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico1996 (3. Dezember 2011)

hi ich würd eventuell kommen wenn das wetter halbwegs mitmacht 
aber nur smdh 
aber doe trails in wilferdingen würden mich au malinteressieren


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Dezember 2011)

@dreiundzwanzig: Naja, die Kombination aus Regen, Halsweh mit dem Erscheinungsbild einer leichten Anigna und und mehr als genug, was ich mal tun sollte ....


----------



## Saci (4. Dezember 2011)

EEYYYY.. hat jemand von euch nen Karton rumliegen in den nen kleiner HT rahmen passt und der bei der Post als PAKET durcheght .. also fÃ¼r 7â¬ anstatt fÃ¼r 40 â¬, weil dann Sperrgut? ich brÃ¤ucht einen!!


----------



## Freeloader (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich brauch auch noch einen


----------



## Saci (4. Dezember 2011)

ja... DUUUUU.. du dummbeutel.. verkaufst dein Dura Ace fÃ¼r 25â¬ .. dann au noch an en kolleg von mir.. schÃ¤m dich!! .. der Sven hat gestern voll rumgeprollt damit!


----------



## Freeloader (4. Dezember 2011)

Halt Stop.Mach dich ma locker! Der Gerät musste halt weg.

Außerdem hat das 12-21er einen sehr geringen EK. Der Preis passt also schon - ist ja Weihnachten. 

Deshalb bekommst du ja auch noch n Schaltwerk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (4. Dezember 2011)

für 25 flocken hät ich die kassett au gnommen ^^ ... 

wolltest du nich noch ne schraube oder iwas von mir? ... hat da iwas im kopf


----------



## Freeloader (4. Dezember 2011)

ja evtl, hab mir für 5 ct im Hornbach eine geholt. Werd aber erst testen müssen ob die passt 

Falls ned meld ich mich dann schon bei dir.

Wie siehts mit deinem Hinterrad aus?


----------



## Saci (4. Dezember 2011)

wie meinst das mit dem Hinterrad?


----------



## Freeloader (4. Dezember 2011)

War das nich kaputt?


----------



## Saci (4. Dezember 2011)

joar.. nee.. doch, die felge hat halt en riss an ner delle, aber .. draufjeschissen ^^


----------



## Saci (5. Dezember 2011)

WER is denn nü am Samstag alles dabei?  - filmsche guggen im Konzerthaus?


----------



## Freeloader (5. Dezember 2011)

Weiß noch ned so recht...

Wer geht morgen mittag (ab 13 Uhr) mit mir auf den SMDH bzw in den "wald" ?

@Saci: Ich hab hier auch noch was für dich rumfahren, solltest du mal abholen sonst fliegts in Müll


----------



## Saci (5. Dezember 2011)

ach, ja.. stimmt.. ma schauen wann ich dei woche zeit hab - evtl. morsche oder am DO.


----------



## Freeloader (5. Dezember 2011)

"morsche" könnt ich - je nach eigener Laune - um 18.15h bei dir vorbeischneien...


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (7. Dezember 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> WER is denn nü am Samstag alles dabei?  - filmsche guggen im Konzerthaus?



Ich, aber dat weißte ja eh schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich nicht ^^


----------



## Freeloader (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich greif mal etwas vor: 

Wer ist Sa und/oder So im Wald unterwegs?


----------



## Saci (7. Dezember 2011)

Nein?!!! ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (7. Dezember 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ich greif mal etwas vor:
> 
> Wer ist Sa und/oder So im Wald unterwegs?


Da habe ich Bock auf


----------



## Freeloader (7. Dezember 2011)

Aber diesmal bitte wirklich 

Pead is auch am Start


----------



## lowrider89 (7. Dezember 2011)

Diesmal habe ich auch frei


----------



## Freeloader (9. Dezember 2011)

Top, ab 12 Uhr ist jemand draussen!


----------



## lowrider89 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ähm ja wann morgen oder so am so wird das wetter besser^^ also ich könnte ab 13Uhr 14Uhr


----------



## Freeloader (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich versuch auch um 12 draußen zu sein. 

Und wenn das Wetter dann am Sonntag noch besser ist - hab ich schon ne Motivation nochmal loszugehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (10. Dezember 2011)

Toll ich mache mal wieder ne Nacht durch  Also ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start


----------



## Freeloader (10. Dezember 2011)

~13 Uhr ankunfstzeit bei mir


----------



## Saci (10. Dezember 2011)

wie.. ihr geht OHNE mich radfahren..   .. viel spaß euch. Der doc hat gesagt ich darf nich radfahren.


----------



## black soul (10. Dezember 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> .. viel spaß euch. Der doc hat gesagt ich darf nich radfahren.



hast dich wieder kaputtgemacht ?


----------



## Freeloader (10. Dezember 2011)

Nein, er ist immernoch kaputt. War aber jetzt erst beim Doc.

Ist immer sone Sache die Praxisgebühr anzusparen ...


----------



## black soul (11. Dezember 2011)

geizhals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (11. Dezember 2011)

ey.. war am FR beim doc.. 10â¬ gezahlt.. er hat 30 sekunden ultraschall gemacht und gesgat das nichts kaputt is und es durch aus sein kann das es auch nach 2 wochen noch so schmerzt.. na toll -.- ^^


----------



## black soul (12. Dezember 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ey.. war am FR beim doc.. 10 gezahlt.. er hat 30 sekunden ultraschall gemacht
> 
> brav, so ist recht.
> wo hat er das gemacht?


----------



## Freeloader (12. Dezember 2011)

ich hab ihm auch schon gurken und nutella vorbeigebracht 

â¬:


----------



## Saci (12. Dezember 2011)

Wie? wo? .. am Oberschenkel natürlich   

Das is ja mal das mieseste Vid das ich je vom SMDH geshen hab..


----------



## Freeloader (12. Dezember 2011)

Hei Alex, ich hätte morgen auch Zeit, aber da solls ja schiffen.
Mal sehen wies am Mittwoch wird.


----------



## lowrider89 (12. Dezember 2011)

Mh laut Wetter.com soll es die ganze Woche regnen^^ Erst am So wird es besser, aber das Wetter wird sich hoffentlich noch ändern


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Dezember 2011)

..noch 108 Tage bis Saisoneröffnung


----------



## ms06-rider (16. Dezember 2011)

Oh ****, ich seh grad - wir hatten seit 3 Tage keinen Kommentar


----------



## Saci (16. Dezember 2011)

dann schreib halt ma was..


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Dezember 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Oh ****, ich seh grad - wir hatten seit 3 Tage keinen Kommentar


 
Deswegen musste ich eingreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (16. Dezember 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> dann schreib halt ma was..




ja es regnet und stürmt. Der Funkturm steht aber noch und leuchtet obwohl er kein Leuchtturm ist.


----------



## Saci (16. Dezember 2011)

das is doch schonmal ein guter anfang.. der fred-titel muss ja schon iwie berechtigt sein


----------



## lowrider89 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ist morgen irgend wer von euch mit Bike unterwegs? Der Freeloader und ich gehen wieder biken^^


----------



## Saci (17. Dezember 2011)

ich geh jetzt dannn nachher wohl ne runde rollern - morgen muss ich ma scahuen - wann wolltet ihr los?


----------



## SLXDriver (17. Dezember 2011)

Was meint ihr:
http://www.fahrradgigant.de/Fahrrad...nty-Bremsbelaege-fuer-Avid-Elixir::26469.html
8â¬
Sonst bin ich die gefahren: http://www.kauflux.de/?id=FROOGLE&_...a11bd4dd04b0e3baa11fdee81282a03383b208f771e25
Kosten halt 4 â¬ Mehr pro StÃ¼ck und ich hab in 1 Jahr 6 SÃ¤tze verfahren... Da sollte man vllt doch aufn Preis schauen, glaubt ihr das die genauso gut bremsen?


----------



## Freeloader (17. Dezember 2011)

haltbarkeit hat oft nix mit der bremswirkung zu tun sondern resultiert eher aus den kosten


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab seit 1 1/2 Jahren die orginalen Bremsbeläge an meiner Elixir drauf...und da is noch immer n bissle drauf.

Hätt auch Bock morgen ne Runde zu fahren...habt ihr vielleicht Bock nach Wilferdingen in den Buchwald zu gehn? Pumptrack und so was wie der alte Biker X in kleiner.


----------



## SLXDriver (17. Dezember 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Also ich hab seit 1 1/2 Jahren die orginalen Bremsbeläge an meiner Elixir drauf...und da is noch immer n bissle drauf.
> 
> Hätt auch Bock morgen ne Runde zu fahren...habt ihr vielleicht Bock nach Wilferdingen in den Buchwald zu gehn? Pumptrack und so was wie der alte Biker X in kleiner.



Wie viel fährst du denn? Ich war dieses jahr ca 30 ma wiba, 2x lac, 3 tage châtel. Allein in Chatel hab ich einen satz vorne und hinten verfahren


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich war bestimmt auch nicht wenig im Park... bestimmt 20mal in Wiba und dann noch in Albstadt, Winterberg, Willingen, Todtnau, Lac.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (17. Dezember 2011)

Mhmm die Elixir bremsbeläge, sollten ja original Avid gewesen sein am Anfang als ichs Canyon geholt hab, waren nach nichtmal nem halben jahr so weit runter, dass ich metall auf metall gebremst hab


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Dezember 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hätt auch Bock morgen ne Runde zu fahren...habt ihr vielleicht Bock nach Wilferdingen in den Buchwald zu gehn? Pumptrack und so was wie der alte Biker X in kleiner.



Hat jemand Bock?


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Dezember 2011)

Elexier ist eh kacke


----------



## lowrider89 (17. Dezember 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock?



Haste vlt paar Bilder oder Vids davon? Müsste davon erstmal überzeugt werden^^


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Dezember 2011)

Ne, leider nicht. Mit nem Fully vielleicht auch nicht ganz optimal.

Ich schau mal nach Bilder. Im Facebook auf meinem Profil is n Video von nem Sprung (ältere Beiträge). Aber sonst hab ich leider nix. Im neuen Jahr mach ich mal n Video.


----------



## Saci (17. Dezember 2011)

klingt ja ganz verlockend ma das 4X rad rauszukramen..a ber hab morgen leider bis max. 14:30 zeit.. und kein auto, lohnt also ned wirklich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ne dann lohnt es sich für mich ja auch nicht^^


----------



## Saci (17. Dezember 2011)

Aye ..e vtl. mach ich morgen ne kurze, bus-shuttel-vormittags-runde.. glaubs aber eher ned


----------



## lowrider89 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ja also ich gehe morgen wieder^^


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Dezember 2011)

Ja versteh ich, mit nem Downhiller lohnt es sich nicht wirklich.

Aber Saci, wenn du mal Zeit hast kannst du auch gerne mal mit gehn wenn du Bock hast. Kannst ja auch mit der Bahn zu mir kommen und dann fahren wir dort hin. 

Gilt natürlich auch für jeden anderen der Lust hat.


----------



## Saci (17. Dezember 2011)

okay, werd das angebot gern ma annehmen  

@ Jens - wo bleiben die Hammer Aufnahmen von heute?


----------



## Freeloader (17. Dezember 2011)

@ alex: wir quatschen morgen vor 12 nochmal

@ saci: ich chill, kein bock auf schneiden aber wenn du nur was besimmtes sehen willst kann ich dir das hochladen


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Dezember 2011)

Möchtet ihr mir verraten wo der Trail ist...sieht nämlich sehr lustig aus.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (18. Dezember 2011)

Uh, habt ihr da aufgeräumt? Muss ich da auch mal wieder vorbeischauen


----------



## Saci (19. Dezember 2011)

Gefilmt und geschnitten bei Freeloader - VIELEN DANK! war sehr spaßig!


----------



## black soul (19. Dezember 2011)

wo ist die *eisdiele *?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (19. Dezember 2011)

Neben ersten Baum um 3° gedreht nach der Mitte von Links


----------



## black soul (20. Dezember 2011)

aha, alles klar


----------



## edik. (20. Dezember 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> wo ist die *eisdiele *?


Würde mich auch sehr interessieren! Gerne auch per PN


----------



## SLXDriver (21. Dezember 2011)

Aufgrund eures dauernden Bedrängnisses, hat mir der Postmann gerade ein paar schöne fünf zehn Schuhe geliefert  <3


----------



## Saci (21. Dezember 2011)

welche wurdens denn jetzt? - aber dnek bei -25% kann ma da fast nichts falsch machen.. NORMAL


----------



## SLXDriver (21. Dezember 2011)

http://www.bike-infection.de/media/images/popup/4068_01.jpg

Schwarz/ Rot/ Weiß, genau wie meine Räder und Klamotten  Leider ist immer weiß dabei  Ohne das wärs Perfekt!!


----------



## Saci (21. Dezember 2011)

der link kommt bei mir nich durchs Antivir-prog.  ... sach ma modellname ^^


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (21. Dezember 2011)

Die sehen aber krass hoch aus!


----------



## SLXDriver (21. Dezember 2011)

The Line King

Ja ich dachte mir, dann sind endlich mal die Knöchel geschützt, die hab ich mir schon öfters angeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (21. Dezember 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> The Line King
> 
> Ja ich dachte mir, dann sind endlich mal die Knöchel geschützt, die hab ich mir schon öfters angeschlagen



geiler schuh, dafür haust du dir die pins in die wade,als ausgleich


----------



## SLXDriver (21. Dezember 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> geiler schuh, dafür haust du dir die pins in die wade,als ausgleich


Meinste weil ich dann keinen Platz mehr für Schienbeinschoner habe? Mal schauen...


----------



## speschelaisd (21. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

also ich werd am Samstag wohl nach Wilferdingen gehn? Hat jemand Bock mitzugehn?


----------



## lowrider89 (21. Dezember 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> der link kommt bei mir nich durchs Antivir-prog.  ... sach ma modellname ^^



Saci das sind die selben 5ten wie ich habe^^


----------



## Saci (22. Dezember 2011)

jap, habs dann nachgeschaut - bist zufrieden mit denen? hast so selten an^^


----------



## jatschek (22. Dezember 2011)

Och Saci, die passen doch nicht zum Outfit. Weißt doch. Schteil is ghail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (22. Dezember 2011)

Was für ne Kette würdet ihr mir empfehlen die leicht ist und 10fach kompatibel is?

Und es sollte auf ne Dura Ace passen.


----------



## SLXDriver (22. Dezember 2011)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Was für ne Kette würdet ihr mir empfehlen die leicht ist und 10fach kompatibel is?
> 
> Und es sollte auf ne Dura Ace passen.



Aldi - billig und gut


----------



## speschelaisd (22. Dezember 2011)

Was qualitativ nicht auf Aldinevau ist.


----------



## lowrider89 (22. Dezember 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> jap, habs dann nachgeschaut - bist zufrieden mit denen? hast so selten an^^




Hä die habe ich immer an


----------



## SLXDriver (23. Dezember 2011)

Biken... JETZT!!! wer will mit!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (23. Dezember 2011)

Schüler, arg!

Aber wie sieht's nächster Tage aus, soll ab Sonntag erst mal nicht mehr regnen!
Wer würde wann wo wie mal wieder richtig schön radeln?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (23. Dezember 2011)

Achja, hat irgendwer von euch nen CRC-Rabattcode, den er nicht braucht?


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Dezember 2011)

*****************Frohes FEST allen Quasslern***************


----------



## Freeloader (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke gleichfalls und auch an alle anderen


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. Dezember 2011)

Morgen jemand SMDH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (24. Dezember 2011)

Haha, geil.

Der Felix hat das IBC-Weihnachtspaket abgeräumt


----------



## endurobiker17 (24. Dezember 2011)

So, meld ich hier auch mal zum Wort, ich wäre morgen SMDH dabei. Bin übrigens Julian (2012er Demo)


----------



## endurobiker17 (24. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich bin morgen ab 11h am SMDH anzutreffen, wer will kann sich gern dazu gesellen


----------



## Heili (24. Dezember 2011)

Komme vielleicht auch, je nach dem wie ich aus dem Bett komme ;D


----------



## Saci (25. Dezember 2011)

ich bin raus .. iwie nich fit und wär mir zeitlich auch zu stressig, gibts ja nachher wieder Braten  -.- 

Morgen evtl. jemand aufm rad?


----------



## Saci (26. Dezember 2011)

Wer geht denn nachher alels mit ne Runde Radeln?

Treffpunkt is 1400 am smdh..


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (26. Dezember 2011)

Arg, hab's heute nicht geschafft 

Mag jemand von euch am Donnerstag noch mal radeln?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (26. Dezember 2011)

Ach und hat jemand von euch zufällig schon irgendwelche Bikeurlaube im März/April geplant?


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Dezember 2011)

endurobiker17 schrieb:


> So, meld ich hier auch mal zum Wort, ich wäre morgen SMDH dabei. Bin übrigens Julian (2012er Demo)



Oho wir haben Nachwuchs  (Kann net wenigstens der Nachwuchs billigere und runtergerocktere Bikes haben als ich  )

Werd dann auch mal in ein, zwei Monaten am Smdh sein, sobald meine Räder wieder funzen 

Euch allen noch n frohes Fest, oh ach ne, das ist ja bereits vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (28. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt um 12 am SMDH oben! Wer will darf gerne dazu kommen, auch zu spät sein!

Gruß und Schöne Ferientage wer welche hat!


----------



## Saci (28. Dezember 2011)

Komm evtl. nach.. bin aber noch ultra platt von gestern - Trails heizen in der Pfalz  <3


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Dezember 2011)

Du so früh wach Kai ? Es ist doch keine Schule und noch vor 14 Uhr - warum bist du schon aufgestanden ?


----------



## SLXDriver (30. Dezember 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_X0zSCFplg&feature=youtu.be

Einmal komplett


----------



## lowrider89 (30. Dezember 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_X0zSCFplg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Einmal komplett



Was ist mit dem Roadgap oben? 
Und warum biste bei dem mini Gap zu kurz hä hä hä hä hä hä hä xD

So Jungs ich wünsche euch alle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Dezember 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_X0zSCFplg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Einmal komplett


 

Bisschen komische Kameraperspektive aber schöne Location..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (30. Dezember 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Roadgap oben?
> Und warum biste bei dem mini Gap zu kurz hä hä hä hä hä hä hä xD
> 
> So Jungs ich wünsche euch alle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!!!!!



Ich wollte es wirklcih springen, kein scheiss, deswegen bini ch extra hingefahren, der boden war aber so rutschig, dass ich beinahe aufm weg dahin geflogen wär....


----------



## lowrider89 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ja ist klar  Du musst net lange um den Brei reden


----------



## SLXDriver (31. Dezember 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> ja ist klar  Du musst net lange um den brei reden :d



:d:d


----------



## Saci (31. Dezember 2011)

ey.. kai.. WARUM?? in aller welt.. filmt man SOWAS??? ... und stellts dann auch noch online!! ..mir kamen die tränen als ichs gesehn hab..


----------



## black soul (31. Dezember 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> ey.. kai.. WARUM?? in aller welt.. filmt man SOWAS??? ... und stellts dann auch noch online!! ..mir kamen die tränen als ichs gesehn hab..



so isses, mir auch. aber genug tempo habe das wieder gutgemacht.
nächstes mal bitte bitte die kamera einstellen.

gutes neues euch quasslern.


----------



## SLXDriver (31. Dezember 2011)

Was ? Die Perspektive war perfekt... 
So schelcht wars auch wieder ned  War eh nur testweise aufgenommen... und sau rutschig


----------



## ms06-rider (31. Dezember 2011)

Verdammt müsst ihr ihn dissen bevor ich das Video sehen konnte, jetzt hat er s raus genommen


----------



## Saci (1. Januar 2012)

tut mir leid Flo! 

Hoffe ihr seit alle gut ins Jahr 2012 gerutscht.. Großes Finale quasi.. immerhin gaht in 12 monaten die Welt unter


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Januar 2012)

SO! Frohes Neues euch allen! Ich bedanke mich für das geile Bike Jahr 2011 und auf ein noch geileres 2012!


----------



## Saci (1. Januar 2012)

Geht morgen jemand iwo radfahren? ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pead (2. Januar 2012)

Hier ich! Brauche allerdings noch ein bisschen... Wann?

Edit: Wer kann noch diese Woche?


----------



## Saci (2. Januar 2012)

ey, mir is zu nass .. hat ja übel gepisst heut vormittag. aber wenns wetter besser wird/bzw. es bissle trockener wird .. hab die ganze woche noch frei


----------



## ms06-rider (2. Januar 2012)

Meine Fahrräder sind kaputt  Aber ist für diese Woche geplant mich mal drum zu kümmern - und diesmal mit realistischen Chancen - ich hab auch geplant zu lernen und ich tu immer alles was irgendwie als Ausrede funktioniert um nicht lernen zu müssen 

Btw noch n frohes Neues euch allen


----------



## Pead (3. Januar 2012)

Finden sich heute potentielle Mitfahrer?


----------



## endurobiker17 (3. Januar 2012)

hat jemand von euch zufällig nen Pedalschlüssel?


----------



## Saci (4. Januar 2012)

is nen normaler 15mm maulschlüssel, oder halt inbus auf der innenseite.. im normalfall!


----------



## endurobiker17 (4. Januar 2012)

ja, hab ich auch daheim, aber der is zu kurz und es gibt ja diese extra langen Pedalschlüssel, im Prinzip nen normaler 15mm Maulschlüssel nur lang. Mein Pedal sitzt halt extrem fest und und ich bekomms mit dem normalen Maulschlüssel nich hin -.-


----------



## Saci (4. Januar 2012)

achsoo.. hm.. ne, hab ich keinen daheim..steck ein roher über den normalen ^^


----------



## Freeloader (4. Januar 2012)

hast du keinen gegenseitig liegenden Innensechskant in deiner Pedalachse?

mmn gehts damit immer am besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (4. Januar 2012)

nur das ein innensechskant schlüssel noch kürzer is alsn gabelschlüssel.. müsst er auchn rorher drüber machen als verlängerung  

der Peter geht heut aufn trail - falls sich jemand anschließen will- ich hab keine zeit


----------



## Freeloader (4. Januar 2012)

Wer hat denn bitte keinen Knarrenkasten ? und son großer Drehmomentschlüssel ist echt lang genug


----------



## Saci (4. Januar 2012)

joa.. könnt au langen  .. warum pissts derzeit so viel?  ranzt bissle an ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Januar 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> joa.. könnt au langen  .. warum pissts derzeit so viel? ranzt bissle an ^^


 

Du sprichst es aus. Und Morgen wirds wieder sehr ungemütlich.-.-


----------



## ms06-rider (5. Januar 2012)

Zum GLück gibt s Wetterbrerichte, so wusste ich schon gestern dass es heute scheißwetter gibt und war alles einkaufen was ich brauch 

Man würde mich das Wetter anpissen, wenn meine Fahrräder funktionieren würden. Aber auch so pisst s mich genug an ^^


----------



## Freeloader (6. Januar 2012)

Saci steigt nun auch auf Titanfeder um 

Kann ich die kurz zum Passungstest in meinen Dämpfer einbauen bevor du sie in deinem Rahmen versenkst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (6. Januar 2012)

jop, hab da eine im bikemarkt geschossen   - klar... wenn du rechtzeitig kommst, werd sie schon recht bald einbauen wenn se da is, aber kannst schon zum testen kommen


----------



## Freeloader (6. Januar 2012)

Sauber, passt dir Montag abend?

Für die Maxxis fahrer interessant:



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bei RCZ kann man noch bis einschließlich Sonntag, 07.01.2012 weiter Schnäppchen machen:
> 20% auf alle MAXXIS-Reifen: RCZMX20


----------



## Saci (6. Januar 2012)

wenn die feder bis montag da is - hab vorhin erst das geld überwiesen  

denk DI is realistischer - ich meld mich einfach wenn se da ist


----------



## SLXDriver (7. Januar 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Sauber, passt dir Montag abend?
> 
> Für die Maxxis fahrer interessant:



Naja für nen Minion wären das dann 35, so billig ist das jetzt uach nicht ^^


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (7. Januar 2012)

Steht bei jemandem ne CRC-Bestellung an?
Habe einen Gutschein über 10 Pfund, einlösbar bei Bestellung über 75 Pfund, aber nur noch ein paar Tage gültig. Koschtaunix, außer ein Bier oder so


----------



## Saci (7. Januar 2012)

hab grad erst bestellt -.- ... wobei.. pedale könnt ich brauchen.. ich schu ma geschwindt


----------



## ms06-rider (7. Januar 2012)

Du musst über 75 Pfund bestellen - aber bei mir steht ne Bestellung noch an - war ja klar dass ich wieder zu faul war bisher xD *umGutscheinbewerb*


----------



## Saci (7. Januar 2012)

werd aber wohl doch andere pedal nehmen - Sixpack Skywalker  .. muss mich noch durchringen Ã¼ber 100â¬ fÃ¼r pedale zu zahlen -.-


----------



## Freeloader (7. Januar 2012)

120â¬ sind deutlich Ã¼ber 100


----------



## Saci (7. Januar 2012)

jaja..  .. ich wollta mir nur schönreden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (7. Januar 2012)

Wenn du sie bestellst, kannst du mir dann vielleicht Bescheid geben...bin auch noch am Überlegen.


----------



## Saci (7. Januar 2012)

glaub der alex hat se sich bestellt.. oder warns doch die nukeproof?!?!.. kp, ich wart ma was der zu sagt.


----------



## lowrider89 (7. Januar 2012)

Ne also ich habe mir die Sixpack Skywalker geholt! Muss sie eben nur montieren^^ Also so machen sie schon einen guten Eindruck. Schön flach, sehen sehr gut aus und sind auch noch leicht^^


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (7. Januar 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Du musst über 75 Pfund bestellen - aber bei mir steht ne Bestellung noch an - war ja klar dass ich wieder zu faul war bisher xD *umGutscheinbewerb*



So, wer war jetzt zuerst? Saci oder du? 
Einigt euch, wer den Code bekommen soll, dann schick ich ihn später durch


----------



## Saci (7. Januar 2012)

Auf gehts Flo, nimm du ihn! - brauch grad nichts wirklich dringend.. wenn ich da so an deinen furpark denk ...


----------



## Freeloader (7. Januar 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> wenn ich da so an deinen furpark denk ...





ein wahrer samariter


----------



## Saci (7. Januar 2012)

so bin ich halt!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. Januar 2012)

Hat von euch jemand Interesse im März für 1-2 Wochen bspw. nach Finale Ligure, La Palma oder sonstwo zu gehen? 

Achja, Flo, hast den Code per PN


----------



## Saci (8. Januar 2012)

nee, nach finale wollt ich dieses jahr nich.. 2 mal letztes jahr hat gereicht.. la palma?? noch nie gehört das man dort gut radln kann^^ - für PDS wär ich auf jeden fall zu haben, wobei es im märz wohl noch zu früh dafür is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. Januar 2012)

Alternativvorschläge sind herzlich willkommen ;-)

Also La Palma die Insel, nicht der Ort auf  Malle ;D
Lars und Conrad waren da mal zum radeln. Da hast du halt eigentlich Garantie für gutes Wetter. Andererseits eher Naturtrails, bisschen ruppiges Terrain usw. 
Ist ja die steilste Insel Europas/der Welt? Und hat den längsten Trail Europas, habe ich jedenfalls so vernommen.

Soviel ich weiß treibt sich dort immer die Steffi Marth und tw. der Wildhaber zur Saisonvorbereitung rum. 

Hier paar Vids, die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnQwjj2SCaM&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL2CA97FDD00C1AF4C
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbVIb9c5gH0

Nix so spektakuläres dabei, aber das Potenzial der Insel kann man glaub ich schon sehen.

Finale wäre halt vermutlich günstiger und freeridetechnisch (Shuttle usw.) noch etwas besser organisiert. 

PDS halte ich für März auch ein bisschen mutig. Hat jmd. Erfahrungen mit Gardasee allg. bzw. um die Jahreszeit?


----------



## Saci (8. Januar 2012)

Landschaftlich wunderschön  

aber nichts für mich .. mitm Dhler brauchst dort glaub nich auftauchen  

denk PDS geht so ab mai los, je nachdem was der winter noch so treibt.. schätz ich jetzt mal


----------



## JojoBertel (9. Januar 2012)

Leutz ich bin vll en blitzmerker... aber Video der Woche auf Startseite! ... RespeKt leutz , super sache, super video^^ ... ich hab immer zur falschen jahreszeit und zur falschen schulzeit bock aufs biken ... und dann kommt ihr aunoch mit sonem film -.-


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Januar 2012)

Tolles Video, mit super Schnitt...


----------



## black soul (10. Januar 2012)

la palma.... hammer schön.und nicht ganz einfach. ja ja, mit dH-ler  brauchst nicht kommen. enduro ist angesagt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovEWd6QsPX8&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovEWd6QsPX8&feature=related


----------



## Saci (10. Januar 2012)

@ jens - die Feder is none da, er schickt se aber wohl morgen los.. 

@ Julian.. hast du deinen alten VAN R ausm Demo noch? könnt ich mri den evtl. für 2-3 wochen ausleihen, wenn radwetter is überhaupt? mein Dämpfer is nämlcih dann ma wech, beim djuning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endurobiker17 (10. Januar 2012)

@ Saci, klar, wann brauchst ihn? Feder haste?


----------



## Saci (10. Januar 2012)

DANKEE!!  weiß nonich wann genau, denk die tage.. bzw. wenns wetter überhaupt fahrbar is^^ - feder nehm ich meine jetzige 350er dann


----------



## endurobiker17 (10. Januar 2012)

Wetter soll ja die nächsten Tage gut sein, zumindest kein Regen  Ab wann haste denn keinen Dämpfer mehr?


----------



## JojoBertel (10. Januar 2012)

hey, ich bräuchte mal ein paar neue Felgen ... kann jemand was empfehelen? ach und Reifen brauch ich auch^^


----------



## Saci (10. Januar 2012)

ja, wetter soll fahrbar werden   weiß nonich ab wann, bin noch am rumschreiben, aber dnek das er vorm WE noch wegkommt


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Januar 2012)

wohin gibst ihn?


----------



## JojoBertel (10. Januar 2012)

mein fußbruch is wieder dahingehend verheilt das ich gescheit fahrn kann, also wer is den am wochenende wo unterwegs ?^^


----------



## black soul (10. Januar 2012)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> hey, ich bräuchte mal ein paar neue Felgen ... kann jemand was empfehelen? ach und Reifen brauch ich auch^^





ja, meine,mehr mit PN


----------



## Saci (10. Januar 2012)

zum Mario Jainero oder so.. der nimmt meinen RC4 als Testobjekt, noch hat er kein tuning für nen RC4 .. daher dauerts auch so lang, er macht halt noch Cad Zeichnungen und so.. aber voll fein von ihm


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Januar 2012)

Ja. der hat meinen auch gemacht...im Keller fühlts sich auch echt super an. Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwann mal zum testen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (10. Januar 2012)

jo, mein kolleg sein DHX is au der wahnsinn! du wirst ihn lieben!


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Januar 2012)

Der Jatschek hat glaub auch die selbst gemachte Druckstufeneinheit. Wann fährt ihr mal wieder SMDH oder den anderen Secret Spot?


----------



## JojoBertel (10. Januar 2012)

das wold ich vorhind au wissen -.- ...


----------



## lowrider89 (10. Januar 2012)

kommt immer drauf an wie das wetter wird^^


----------



## ms06-rider (10. Januar 2012)

Ich werd wohl noch n bissi brauchen 
Wie fallen denn die 5.10 Schuhe aus? Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir welche für Klickies bestell... Meine sind inzwischen ja doch etwas "durch"


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (10. Januar 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl noch n bissi brauchen
> Wie fallen denn die 5.10 Schuhe aus? Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir welche für Klickies bestell... Meine sind inzwischen ja doch etwas "durch"



Die fallen meiner Erfahrung nach genau so aus wie sie sollen. Also weder kleiner noch größer als angegeben


----------



## Freeloader (11. Januar 2012)

Meiner Erfahrung nach 0.5 nummern kleiner bestellen als man hat 


Und ja ich wäre wohl beim fahren dabei...wann und wo weiß ich auch nicht

Ich brauch nen Karton in den das Yeti reinpasst - woher?

Ps: wie treibt ihr einen steuersatz aus?


----------



## SLXDriver (11. Januar 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl noch n bissi brauchen
> Wie fallen denn die 5.10 Schuhe aus? Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir welche für Klickies bestell... Meine sind inzwischen ja doch etwas "durch"



Bei mir wars ca wie meine Adidas Schuhe... Vielleicht ne halbe nummer kleiner!


----------



## Saci (11. Januar 2012)

Bei mir wars passend.

@ julian .. also mitm Dämpfer hat noch Zeit, der mario is wohl grad bissle im stress, er meldet sich in 2 wochen nochmal..

@ Jens - die Feder kam heut.. is aber leider ne "falsche" - aufm karton steht 350x2,75.. auf der Feder steht 350x3,0 .. aber sie is nur 162mm lang.. also wie ne 2,75er.. werd mir den herrn verkäufer ma zur brust nehmen müssen -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (11. Januar 2012)

So, ich melde auch mal langsam Interesse fürs Radfahren am Samstag an.

Wattkopf / WiBa, wohin geht's bei euch?


----------



## Freeloader (11. Januar 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> @ Jens - die Feder kam heut.. is aber leider ne "falsche" - aufm karton steht 350x2,75.. auf der Feder steht 350x3,0 .. aber sie is nur 162mm lang.. also wie ne 2,75er.. werd mir den herrn verkÃ¤ufer ma zur brust nehmen mÃ¼ssen -.-



Das kann auch eine 3.00 sein.

Was auf der Feder steht stimmt ja.

Meine Stahlfeder vom ccdb ist auch nur 164mm lang bei 3" und Titanfedern sind aufgrund der geringeren Windungszahl oft kÃ¼rzer!

Kann ich also heute abend vorbeikommen und testen? 

â¬: inet sagt auch dass 2,75 und 3" bei den titanfedern die gleiche free length haben


----------



## Freeloader (13. Januar 2012)

Wohin gehts denn jetzt am Wochenende? 

Will eg SA und SO fahren!


----------



## Saci (13. Januar 2012)

Tobi hat ma morgen 13:00 hedwigsquelle in den raum gestellt ... was dann also auf wattkopf und "secret trails" rausläuft  ..


----------



## speschelaisd (13. Januar 2012)

Da wär ich dabei...is das sicher?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (13. Januar 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Da wär ich dabei...is das sicher?



Ey sischä is des sischä!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (13. Januar 2012)

Fehlt noch Bier und Grillzeug 

ich bin auch da


----------



## speschelaisd (13. Januar 2012)

werd dann auch kommen.

Wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## JojoBertel (13. Januar 2012)

hedwigsquelle 13:00 wurd doch grad gesagt oder?^^


----------



## speschelaisd (13. Januar 2012)

Und wo is die?


----------



## Pead (13. Januar 2012)

Immer am Gerinsel entlang, bzw. B3 bis zum Bauernhof, dann dort hoch, rechts abbiegen und bis zum Grillplatz fahren.


----------



## speschelaisd (13. Januar 2012)

Das hab ich jetzt ned so ganz verstanden...könnt ihr vielleicht den Weg vom Start vom SMDH erklären?


----------



## Freeloader (13. Januar 2012)

ok. Ganz runter bis zum geteerten weg, den dann wieder 100m bergauf richtung ettlingen und du bist da.

Aber wenn du schon oben bist, würde ich an deiner Stelle auch oben bleiben - oder shuttelt etwa jemand?


----------



## speschelaisd (13. Januar 2012)

Kommt ihr dann hoch?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (13. Januar 2012)

Sicherlich kommen wir hoch. Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle aber erst so um 13:30 oder so da oben auftauchen


----------



## Freeloader (13. Januar 2012)

Wieso? warmfahren schadet nie! v.a. wenn später die ganze meute hinter einem her jagd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (13. Januar 2012)

@ Freeloader.. cheaten wir dann wieder bissle und suchn ne "shuttel"-verbindung? - dann können wir ja schon ne runde fahren, ich find 13:30 oben fats bissle spät ^^


----------



## Freeloader (13. Januar 2012)

ja ich werd auch schon früher oben sein, also wartet ja nicht an der quelle auf mich


----------



## speschelaisd (13. Januar 2012)

Also ich bin dann um 13:00 Uhr oben am SMDH.


----------



## JojoBertel (13. Januar 2012)

wie kommst du den als zum smdh wenn du nich von unten kommst? ...fahr ich irgentwei nen umweg???


----------



## Saci (13. Januar 2012)

glaub er fährt über grünwettersbach/wolfartsweier direkt nach oben oder so..


----------



## speschelaisd (13. Januar 2012)

Ich fahr über den Thomashof, Hohenwetterbach, Grünwettersbach.

Wenn du willst kannst du mitfahren.


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Januar 2012)

Ich bin am Morgen um 13.00 an der Quelle,...irgendwer muss ja das Szenario für die Ewigkeit festhalten.
Ein Bergabtaugliches Rad habe ich leider grad nicht.

Steht das 13.00 Quelle?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (13. Januar 2012)

Steht!


----------



## Freeloader (14. Januar 2012)

Ich fands top, auch wenn teils mehr gebabbelt als gefahren wurde 

Wer zieht morgen los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (14. Januar 2012)

Da man das was ich heute gemacht hab eh net als "fahren" bezeichnen konnte ...Und meine blöder Antrieb funktioniert schon wieder net -.- Ich freu mich schon drauf wenn wiba endlich wieder ordnentlich offen hat und ich ohne Kette fahren kann


----------



## JojoBertel (15. Januar 2012)

@ Freeloader ... was meinst du mit losziehen?^^  ... ich würd mich heute zum smdh begeben ... oder wenn jemand nen anderen forschlag hat schließ ich mich gerne an ^^ 
@ ms06-rider  wasn futsch am antrieb? ... wann is wiba eiegntlich wieder vollständig die "ganze-" woche offen? oder hängt das bei wiba au vom wetter ab, dass sie vll früher wieder aufmachen ...(momentan sieht wetter ja sau gut aus ...naja bissie kalt aber sonst...)


----------



## Saci (15. Januar 2012)

@ JO .. der FRIILÖDER und ich sind nachher au am smdh bzw. "secret spot"  .. wir sind so ab 13:40 oben.. bis denn


----------



## JojoBertel (15. Januar 2012)

also ich würd dann um 13:40 zum smdh hoch kommen weil ich nich genau weis welchen "secret spot" ihr jetz meint


----------



## Saci (15. Januar 2012)

alles klar, bis denn!


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2012)

Er meint den Secret Spot der seit gestern nicht mehr ganz so secret is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (15. Januar 2012)

da war ich leider ned dabei^^ .... ähm ... ich binn vll 10 min zu spät weis ned wie lange ich brauch^^


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. Januar 2012)

Ich komm auch, allerdings bin ich wohl erst 14:20 oben


----------



## ms06-rider (15. Januar 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Er meint den Secret Spot der seit gestern nicht mehr ganz so secret is



Und davor war er auch net wirklich secret 

@Jojo: Naja meine Kette springt halt andauernd so dass ich netmal ordentlich in der Ebenen treten kann


----------



## Freeloader (15. Januar 2012)

haha, als ob das der Grund für dein Nichterscheinen wäre. 

Heute war es übrigens deutlich rutschiger. Es gab einige Baumkontakte.


----------



## JojoBertel (15. Januar 2012)

XD .... und einige bei denen ich schuld war  ^^ ... war abert lustige sache heute


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Januar 2012)

@Patrick:

Wie sind die Bilder geworden?


----------



## Freeloader (15. Januar 2012)

Saci wo ist denn das Wildbad video zu finden?


----------



## lowrider89 (16. Januar 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Saci wo ist denn das Wildbad video zu finden?



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEj_7ava10M&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL"]Bad Wildbad 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ms06-rider (16. Januar 2012)

Waah bei den Streckenbedingungen Oo War Maxi oder? Kein Wunder dass der immer schneller und schneller wird...


----------



## Freeloader (16. Januar 2012)

Ich finds toll dass man die fahrlinie mal sieht 

Wusste garnicht dass man trotz umfahrungen und den Bedingungen so schnell sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (17. Januar 2012)

Älex & rest: morgen zweiradfahren?


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Januar 2012)

Morgen leider nicht...aber am WE wieder?


----------



## lowrider89 (17. Januar 2012)

Habe Spätschicht 13:15Uhr-21:15Uhr also keine Zeit :lol


----------



## Saci (17. Januar 2012)

icke ooch nich, muss schaffe machen .. WE muss ma mal mitm wetter schauen .. -.-


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Januar 2012)

Wetter soll ja ma wieder feucht werden ... Zum Glück hab ich kein funktionierendes Rad, sonst würde ich mich noch mehr über das Kackwetter ärgern -.-


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Januar 2012)

I am motherf*cking baaack..

Das Torque kann wieder rollen. Bis die Tage.


----------



## Freeloader (18. Januar 2012)

Kurzer Streckenreport:

Die Pisten sind gefroren und bieten daher eine hervorragende Griffigkeit. In Tíeferen Lagen ist gegen Ende des Tages allerdings mit einem Antauen der Pisten zu rechnen, wodurch die Griffigkeit leidet. Dies tut allerdings dem Erlebnis keinen Abbruch.


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Januar 2012)

Zum Glück pisst es net ab spätestens morgen früh dauernhaft, sodass der aktuelle Pistenzustand ******egal ist


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Januar 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Zum Glück pisst es net ab spätestens morgen früh dauernhaft, sodass der aktuelle Pistenzustand ******egal ist


 
Ich schmeiß das Rad wieder in den Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (19. Januar 2012)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß das Rad wieder in den Keller.



warum  ??


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Januar 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> warum ??


 
Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## ms06-rider (19. Januar 2012)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## Freeloader (19. Januar 2012)

Wie is das Wetter in der Pfalz? 

Wer würde trotzdem fahren außer mir?


----------



## Saci (19. Januar 2012)

ich muss beid em wetter au ned unbedingt aufs rad.. is echt eklig draußen..


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Januar 2012)

Bin noch am überlegen...wenns nicht gerad pisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (19. Januar 2012)

So , Ziel erreicht.


Wog erst 17,01kg, dann hab ich ein wenig Dreck weggekrümelt (kein Sorge is noch genug dran) und tada:




Ab jez halt ich die Fresse Flo


----------



## ms06-rider (19. Januar 2012)

Du mich auch halt die Fresse du Kack Bonze. Nur weil du nen scheißhaufen Kohle hast und aufs Gewicht deiner Teile achtest... Das kann doch jeder du ****** Poserbiker. Wenn du wenigstens ab und zu fahren würdest und das Ding nicht immer nur zur Eisdiele kruisen würdest! Aber gut für dich sind da auf dem weg wohl genügend Herausforderungen - zum Glück hast du so viel Federweg, für die hohen Bordsteine braucht man sowas schon. Man du Kack Spast ey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Für Fehlinterpretation dieses Textes ist ausschließlich der Leser verantwortlich


----------



## lowrider89 (20. Januar 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Du mich auch halt die Fresse du Kack Bonze. Nur weil du nen scheißhaufen Kohle hast und aufs Gewicht deiner Teile achtest... Das kann doch jeder du ****** Poserbiker. Wenn du wenigstens ab und zu fahren würdest und das Ding nicht immer nur zur Eisdiele kruisen würdest! Aber gut für dich sind da auf dem weg wohl genügend Herausforderungen - zum Glück hast du so viel Federweg, für die hohen Bordsteine braucht man sowas schon. Man du Kack Spast ey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Für Fehlinterpretation dieses Textes ist ausschließlich der Leser verantwortlich



  Brauchste ein Taschentuch mimimimimimimi


----------



## ms06-rider (20. Januar 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Brauchste ein Taschentuch mimimimimimimi



Nein brauch ich net. Das Gewicht ist ja mal absolut lächerlich. Da ist ja sogar meins leichter: 





Ps: Sorry für die ganzen Klamotten auf der Couch, hab grad erst n paar Maschinen Wäsche gewaschen und kam noch net zum Bügeln


----------



## lowrider89 (20. Januar 2012)

Sagt was´n mit euch los ?


----------



## ms06-rider (20. Januar 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Sagt was´n mit euch los ?



Wieso?  Einfach nur ma wieder n bissi spamen  Ok Kettenspanner hab ich jetzt 

Saaacciiiiii *liebguck* Könntest du mir Spacer bauen für meine "Kassette" ? Ich habs jetzt ma ausgemessen...


----------



## Freeloader (22. Januar 2012)

Wollte euch eigentlich hier eine Abfahrt von heute reinstellen, aber die Seite mag den gopro codec nicht mehr.

Hätte euch wohl sowieso ned interessiert


----------



## Saci (22. Januar 2012)

@ Jens, warst bei dem sauwetter echt noch fahren? Allein der Wind is ja schon krank ^^

@ Flo, kann ich machen - wenn du mir ne schöne zeichnung mit allen maßen machst sollte das kein problem darstellen


----------



## Freeloader (22. Januar 2012)

Klar waren wir fahren. Peter hat sich bereit erklärt auf mich aufzupassen  

Waren auf jeden Fall nicht die einfachsten Bedingungen, aber wenigstens hatte man beim hochlaufen Rückenwind


----------



## Freeloader (23. Januar 2012)

Ist morgen mittag jemand draußen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (23. Januar 2012)

irgentwann muss mir jemand jemand zeigen wie man diesen dummen anlieger nach links vorm ersten querweg gescheit fährt ... da verliehr ich zeit und schwung ohne ende -.- ... schön gefahren


----------



## lowrider89 (24. Januar 2012)

Morgänn jemand unterwegs mit Zwei Rädern unter dem Arsch?


----------



## Freeloader (24. Januar 2012)

Klar, ich radl jeden tag zur uni.

Fürs Rage hab ich diese Woche wohl leider keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## black soul (24. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35396305"]Yosemite HD on Vimeo[/ame]


für die seele ................
ich finds hammer


----------



## Saci (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab am FR Urlaub - man könnt also evtl. ne Runde drehn gehn. 

@ FLO.. meld dich ma wegen der hülse, oder komm einfach ma inner werkstatt vorbei, wir verklickern meinem chef das das was für die Physik is 

@ Blacki^^ .. seehr schöne aufnahmen, macht Lust auf Reisen und selbst solche Eindrücke gewinnen


----------



## Freeloader (24. Januar 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> Ich hab am FR Urlaub - man könnt also evtl. ne Runde drehn gehn.



Ich hätte vormittags bis 10:30h zeit. Aber das ist vermutlich nix für dich oder? 

Das video ist top


----------



## Saci (24. Januar 2012)

Ey.. nee, bin am DO aufm konzert in Stuttgart, deswegn auch der Urlaubstag, denk das wird dann nischde mit 10:30 und so ^^


----------



## JojoBertel (24. Januar 2012)

sorry wenn ich euch grade unterbreche .... aber ich will meine voltaik anlage etwas aufwerten   .... jetzt fliegt der "tolle" dämpfer raus und gabel auch .... jetzt frage an euch: welcher dämpfer is den empfehlenswert? (bis 500 euronen (wenns knapp drüber is au kein problem)) .... und welche gabel? .... also ich will mit dem dann halt doch auch schonmal nach wildbad gehn^^ ... und natürlich nicht dann den ganzen tag das dh heizen, aber ...auch mal^^ .... also eher totem oder lyrik ? .... und welche version dann? .... danke im vorraus, 
gruß jonas 

ach aj und bremsen brauch ich auch  ... und nein ich habe nicht zu viel geld... das kommt nacheinander nicht gleichzeitig


----------



## SLXDriver (24. Januar 2012)

Ich frag nochmal: Fox 400x2.8 Feder, hat die einer? Titan brauch ich nicht 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (24. Januar 2012)

Ich würde zur Lyrik DH coil greifen, bei der Totem soll das MICO oft keine auswirkungen haben und die Lyrik soll ja gut gehen.

Dämpfer, Stahl oder Luft? CCDB / Air, Vividair oder ELka 

Bremsen  - KA, Ich fahr schon wirklich lange verschiedene Elixir, die reichen wenn man nicht vor jeder Kurve bremst   Der Rest fährt ja Code ...



Randnotiz:

Habt ihr die Marys schonmal falschrum gefahren?

Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass mein vorderer entgegen der Laufrichtung aufgezogen war (seit Donnerstag) und am Sonntag war ich ja im Matsch fahren. Beim Fahren war der Grip top, ist mir nicht negativ aufgefallen, obwohl das Wetter so Kacke war. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt auch wieso die Kiste so schlecht gerollt ist - die Schrägen waren halt auch der falschen Seite ...

Kernpunkt der Aussage: Wenn die Marys anfangen zu rutschen, einfach umdrehen  und die "frischen" Kanten nutzen..


----------



## SLXDriver (24. Januar 2012)

Keine Avid... Saint, Hope, Formula The One. Fahr an beiden Elixir Cr und bin überaus unzufrieden, am Torque gehts ja noch aber am DH'ler find ich sie fehl am Platz...!


----------



## Freeloader (24. Januar 2012)

Ohne Erfahrungen zur erwähnten Code, bist du nicht dazu berechtigt Avid auszuschließen...


----------



## SLXDriver (24. Januar 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ohne Erfahrungen zur erwähnten Code, bist du nicht dazu berechtigt Avid auszuschließen...



Sie benutzt das gleiche System -> Ausschließen


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Januar 2012)

Nope, Code ist üblicherweise gut... 
Dämpfer: Wenns günstiger sein soll Vivid, bin mit dem ganz zufrieden, ansonsten Elka Stage 5 sind Saci Jatschek usw ja sehr überzeugt von. Gabel würde ich auch zur Lyrik Dh greifen, achte aber drauf ob die ins Steuerrohr passt (bin zu faul nachzuschaun  )


----------



## JojoBertel (24. Januar 2012)

okay. ..also lyrik rc2 dh coil   .... bei dämpfer hatte ich auch schon gedacht das ich wohl den vivid nehme ... bin mir mit den verschieden tunes ned so sicher aber ich glaube ich brauche tune A
danke für die vielen antworten  .... ach ja ...passen die buchsen vom marzocchie dämpfer auch beim vivid oder muss ich da neue kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (25. Januar 2012)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich euch grade unterbreche .... aber ich will meine voltaik anlage etwas aufwerten   .... jetzt fliegt der "tolle" dämpfer raus und gabel auch .... jetzt frage an euch: welcher dämpfer is den empfehlenswert? (bis 500 euronen (wenns knapp drüber is au kein problem)) .... und welche gabel? .... also ich will mit dem dann halt doch auch schonmal nach wildbad gehn^^ ... und natürlich nicht dann den ganzen tag das dh heizen, aber ...auch mal^^ .... also eher totem oder lyrik ? .... und welche version dann? .... danke im vorraus,
> gruß jonas
> 
> ach aj und bremsen brauch ich auch  ... und nein ich habe nicht zu viel geld... das kommt nacheinander nicht gleichzeitig



Gabel Lyrik DH Coil, ämpfer ELKA STAGE 5 der geilste Däpmfer^^ und zu den Bremsen hol dir die Avid Code R sind richtig gute Bremsen die auch schön bissig sind 
Kernpunkt der Aussage: Wenn die Marys anfangen zu rutschen, einfach umdrehen  und die "frischen" Kanten nutzen..[/QUOTE]


----------



## black soul (25. Januar 2012)

gabel:lyrik dh coil 
dämpfer: elka sehr gut,
bremse : hope v2, das beste was ich gefahren bin. teuer aber schnäppchen gibts immer.

muddy mary : kein problem verkehrt rum, hab ich auch gefahren


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Januar 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Sie benutzt das gleiche System -> Ausschließen


 
Was gegen die Code gesagt Schwachmat..?
Ich war mit Elixir CR zufrieden und bin es auch mit der neuen Code.


----------



## ms06-rider (25. Januar 2012)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Was gegen die Code gesagt Schwachmat..?
> Ich war mit Elixir CR zufrieden und bin es auch mit der neuen Code.



Was pro Elixir CR gesagt Schwachmat...? 

Elka wird wohl der bessere Dämpfer sein - schwärmen iwie alle davon, Vivid dürfte halt allerdings ne ganze Ecke günstiger sein ... Falls Vivid würde ich entweder im Forum schaun oder ma bei RockShox oder Scott oder so nachfragen, was der richtige Tune für den Rahmen ist.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (25. Januar 2012)

Morgen Drahteseln?


----------



## Freeloader (25. Januar 2012)

Also wenn du bei der Tune-Suche den Vivid-air meinst- da passt dir wohl B ( achtung, hab nur kurz gegooglt also bitte nachprüfen ;D )


NEIN: Morgen muss ich arbeiten


----------



## JojoBertel (25. Januar 2012)

... ja ich hab auch schon geschaut ...tune B wird wohl passen ...brauch aber ne weichere feder ^^ ,mal wieder -.- ... kann ich die buchsen übernehmen oder sind das andere bei rockshox?


----------



## ms06-rider (25. Januar 2012)

Sind glaub auch andere Buchsen, aber sind glaub nicht sonderlich teuer. Und Rockshox Federn kosten nur 30 â¬ im Gegensatz zu den Ã¼belst teueren Fox Teilen


----------



## Freeloader (25. Januar 2012)

Was willst du denn jetzt, vivid oder vivid air? 

Die Fox Federn passen da sowieso nicht ...


----------



## ms06-rider (25. Januar 2012)

Ich tipp ma auf Vivid, klang ja net so als hätte er Geld im Überfluss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (25. Januar 2012)

^^ also normaler vivid plus lyrik im sonderangebot könnt grad langen^^


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Januar 2012)

JojoBertel schrieb:


> ^^ also normaler vivid plus lyrik im sonderangebot könnt grad langen^^


 
Ich will mir schon lang den VIVID Air mal holen, dazu müsste ich mich aber erstmal kundig machen welch technik geschick ich brauche.


----------



## ms06-rider (25. Januar 2012)

Oh man... Kauf dir einfach n Bike mit Vivid Air, das wird wohl für dich das einfachste sein


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Januar 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Oh man... Kauf dir einfach n Bike mit Vivid Air, das wird wohl für dich das einfachste sein


 
Wie recht du hast,...ich sollte an meinen alten Prinzipien festhalten.

Bremsbelagwechsel  --> Radwechsel


----------



## JojoBertel (25. Januar 2012)

vivid air fÃ¼r 399â¬  von 2011  .... kaufen?? XD och schade ^^ ... aber in meiner dÃ¤mpferlÃ¤nge kost er glei mal 450 ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (25. Januar 2012)

Warum willst du eigentlich vorne mit weniger Federweg fahren als hinten?


----------



## JojoBertel (25. Januar 2012)

...? wieso hinten 170 und vorne dann auch ...passt doch ?


----------



## speschelaisd (25. Januar 2012)

Achso, für dein Voltage...sorry hab das falsch verstanden


----------



## JojoBertel (25. Januar 2012)

^^ lyrik + demo ... wär schon leicht komisch^^ ....vorallem weil der neue demo frame ja so dumm tiefes unterrohr hat das sich ne sc gabel nedmehr lohnt-.- find ich kacke ^^ ... voltage muss leichter wern ... wiegt jetz knapp über 16 ... mit der lyrik dann warscheinlich um die 15,7 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (27. Januar 2012)

Meine Totem hat ne neue Druckstufe bekommen <3 

Also entweder is RS wieder unfähig gewesen, oder die Lowspeed der Mission Control ist ein totaler Witz, selbst der Verkäufer im Laden meinte dass es sehr komisch sei...
Schade, eig fand ich RS immer am sympatischsten...^^


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Januar 2012)

@ ms06-rider: All you need is Vietnam...


----------



## Freeloader (28. Januar 2012)

@Kai: wie ich in den letzten Tagen geschrieben hat funktioniert die mico bei totems eben nicht ...


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Januar 2012)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2390jxre3.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2400qlqyb.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2403fmp1k.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2406avpi3.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2409t6rip.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2412mrqd4.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_24322lp4l.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2452ljpi3.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2453f7qan.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2272i2rnz.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2365bpo35.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_23662cr8e.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_23723rp9n.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2388mlp1v.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2277shpny.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2283vnqxq.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2297pfp29.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2303qgouk.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2355wsq7x.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_22020tj8f.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2196pvkyn.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_21817ajzp.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2175uojsk.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2166ujkid.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2163h0j6q.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_224555kws.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_22372ojtq.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2235r4jyl.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2235r4jyl.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2231spjh1.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2161dnkae.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2143pijvl.jpg


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Januar 2012)

Memo an mich selbst: Wenn irgendwer Fotos macht unbedingt Google mitbringen, mein Gesichtsausdruck ist zu doof und nicht blöd rumposen


----------



## Saci (28. Januar 2012)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2388mlp1v.jpg

Unglaubliches Spasti-Bild.. da guggt einer dümmer als der andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (28. Januar 2012)

Definitiv


----------



## Freeloader (28. Januar 2012)

danke für die Bilder


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Januar 2012)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2390jxre3.jpg

Gesichtsausdruck und Position der rechten Hand..!?!? Zufall!?!


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Januar 2012)

Niemals Zufall


----------



## black soul (29. Januar 2012)

wer ist das denn ?
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2403fmp1k.jpg











yeahh saci. schaust auch nicht grade 

ihr seid so ein paar wattkopf-ler


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Januar 2012)

Hey Black Soul:

Warum hast du eigentlich den Cycle Sport Link in deiner Signatur?


----------



## lowrider89 (29. Januar 2012)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2390jxre3.jpg
> 
> Gesichtsausdruck und Position der rechten Hand..!?!? Zufall!?!




    Merde erwischt


----------



## black soul (29. Januar 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hey Black Soul:
> 
> Warum hast du eigentlich den Cycle Sport Link in deiner Signatur?



alle meine bikes + viele andere dinge nur dort gekauft
 bester laden.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (31. Januar 2012)

Heeee, falls noch jemand Lust auf nen Finale Ligure Trip Anfang März hat, empfehle ich die Zeit zwischen 3.3 und 17.3.
Dann muss er nicht auf Gesellschaft aus der Gegend verzichten ;D


----------



## Freeloader (1. Februar 2012)

Finale? Da gehen doch nur die hin, die im Matsch nicht klar kommen!

Hab leider keine Zeit zum Verreisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (1. Februar 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Finale? Da gehen doch nur die hin, die im Matsch nicht klar kommen!
> 
> Hab leider keine Zeit zum Verreisen


 
das weiss ich aber anders.


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Februar 2012)

Erster am SMDH mit Schnee!!


----------



## Freeloader (1. Februar 2012)

jaja bestimmt erster, deshalb sind da auch schon spuren


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Februar 2012)

Aber keine an den Sprüngen 
Von daher bin ich der Erste "von Uns".. O


----------



## Saci (2. Februar 2012)

Och wie süß.. jetzt redet er schon von UNS <3


----------



## Freeloader (3. Februar 2012)

Morgen -10° und durchweg sonnig. 

Wer geht mit mir ganz verrückt Radfahren?

Teufelsmühle würde mich auch mal wieder reizen.


----------



## lowrider89 (3. Februar 2012)

Teufelsmühle boar ich weis ja net. Da biste aber lange unterwegs


----------



## Saci (3. Februar 2012)

Sorry, bin raus, werd morgen wohl mein Dämpfer wegschicken und neues HR einbauen  .. außerdem verträgt sich mein lunge ned mit der kalten luft, des macht kein spaß


----------



## Freeloader (3. Februar 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Teufelsmühle boar ich weis ja net. Da biste aber lange unterwegs



2 Autos zum shutteln, und dann halt versuchen die fahrtdauer zu reduzieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (3. Februar 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Morgen -10° und durchweg sonnig.
> 
> Wer geht mit mir ganz verrückt Radfahren?
> 
> Teufelsmühle würde mich auch mal wieder reizen.




Du bist krank.....Teufelsmühle. Die macht wirklich nur im Sommer Spaß.

Da kannst du auch coole Touren fahren. Ich bin so oft schon da gefahren im Sommer.

Bad Herrenalb BHF - Teufelsmühle(Mittagsessen)- Holohturm- Forbach BHF


----------



## endurobiker17 (3. Februar 2012)

@ Saci: brauchste dann den Van RC?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (3. Februar 2012)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Du bist krank.....Teufelsmühle. Die macht wirklich nur im Sommer Spaß.
> 
> Da kannst du auch coole Touren fahren. Ich bin so oft schon da gefahren im Sommer.
> 
> Bad Herrenalb BHF - Teufelsmühle(Mittagsessen)- Holohturm- Forbach BHF



Der Trail vom Hohloh runter ist sogar relativ cool! Hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust drauf.


----------



## Waldgeist (3. Februar 2012)

bei dem Wetter müßt ihr nach *Kaltenbronn*


----------



## SLXDriver (4. Februar 2012)

Its Lifestyle Biatch <3


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Februar 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Its Lifestyle Biatch <3


 Jo aber es gibt deutlich schönere Möglichkeiten sich die Bikes ins Zimmer zu stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endurobiker17 (4. Februar 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Its Lifestyle Biatch <3



Oh, vorbildlich geputzt


----------



## Freeloader (4. Februar 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Jo aber es gibt deutlich schönere Möglichkeiten sich die Bikes ins Zimmer zu stellen


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Februar 2012)

endurobiker17 schrieb:


> Oh, vorbildlich geputzt



fällt nur bei der schlechten Bildqualität nicht auf. Schau genauer an Trek Unterrohr..

Nix für ungut Kai


----------



## endurobiker17 (4. Februar 2012)

joa, das torque ist zumindest sauber


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Februar 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


>



Du Teufelskerl

Wie is das eigentlich da zu fahren? Singletrailmäßig?


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Februar 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Du Teufelskerl
> 
> Wie is das eigentlich da zu fahren? Singletrailmäßig?




Gibts ein paar interessante Sachen dort. Aufjeden Fall lohnt es sich im Sommer mal.


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Februar 2012)

Also da wär ich dann auch mal dabei wenn ihr geht.


----------



## Saci (5. Februar 2012)

Dito, wobei mit nem Enduro bestimmt spaßiger/sinnvoller is.. aber EGAL


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Februar 2012)

Wir könnten den "Besame Mucho" fahren.
Der ist technisch ansprungsvoll hat aber eher wenig flow.


----------



## Saci (5. Februar 2012)

jaa, schon ewig nimmer gefahren  .. ich mag frühling! -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (5. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung welchen ich runter bin, direkt am Turm fängt der an, dann an dem Startplatz vorbei und auf halber höhe muss man dann lange queeren.

Wird aber flowiger im schnee, weil man nicht bremsen kann


----------



## ms06-rider (5. Februar 2012)

Wenn das so weiter geht fahrt ihr demnächst alle besser als ich und das nur weil ich nie zum fahren komm weil meine Räder immer kaputt sind, oder weil es regnet oder weil es zu kalt ist oder weil ich was für die Uni mach oder weil der Himmel bewölkt ist....  Damn it ^^


----------



## Freeloader (6. Februar 2012)

das ist so geil, das will ich euch nicht vorenthalten
[YT="Silver Star Bike Park 2011 Ep 1"]Ln-L8Al9JtE&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Februar 2012)

Woahhh...Kanada ist einfach der Traum


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Februar 2012)

Achwad die Räder sind 1A sauber  bisl Dreck am Trek schadet nie


----------



## Saci (8. Februar 2012)

@ flo - ich hab hier was für dich rumliegen  - meld dich mal.


----------



## ms06-rider (8. Februar 2012)

hää? ^^ Wieso wurde mir nicht angezeigt dass ich ne neue Nachricht hab? *meld*


----------



## speschelaisd (10. Februar 2012)

Was geht so am Wochenende?


----------



## Saci (11. Februar 2012)

Scheint nich wirklich was zu gehn - war in letzter zeit jemand fahren? wie lässt sichs fahren aufn trails hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (11. Februar 2012)

Meinen Eindruck kennst du ja.

War heute schon 2 h für eine Exkursion draußen und hab mir den Arsch abgefroren, jetzt hab ich kein Bock mehr.


Ist Hibike eg der nahste Shop mit großer Auswahl, bei dem man die Sachen anprobieren und kaufen kann?


----------



## Saci (11. Februar 2012)

ich befürchts ja fast schon - um was gehts genau?


----------



## Freeloader (11. Februar 2012)

Will mir Reifen auswiegen


----------



## Saci (11. Februar 2012)

geil, ich komm mit


----------



## Freeloader (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hol dich um viertel nach ab, dann sind wir grad so bevor sie zumachen da. Bis gleich


----------



## ms06-rider (11. Februar 2012)

Lol?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (12. Februar 2012)

Ich wäre auch mitgekommen


----------



## Freeloader (12. Februar 2012)

2late. Ausbeute: je 1 Satz Kaiser und Baron je ~ 1075g 







niiicht


----------



## Saci (12. Februar 2012)

aber war schon geil so ^^


----------



## black soul (12. Februar 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> 2late. Ausbeute: je 1 Satz Kaiser und Baron je ~ 1075g
> 
> 
> 
> ...




satz kaiser kannste von mir haben


----------



## speschelaisd (12. Februar 2012)

Haben die da auch ne Waage im Shop?


----------



## Saci (12. Februar 2012)

ja, extra geeicht um immer die leichtesten reifen rauszupicken - wahnsinn! .. wie die das machen?.. glaub Flo hat da iwas ma gesagt, der kennt sich da aus!


----------



## Saci (12. Februar 2012)

PAH! .. die Kaisers sind MEIN! muhahahahaaaaa ..   

ja.. es ist sonntag und mir is langweilig..


----------



## ms06-rider (13. Februar 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> ja, extra geeicht um immer die leichtesten reifen rauszupicken - wahnsinn! .. wie die das machen?.. glaub Flo hat da iwas ma gesagt, der kennt sich da aus!



 Aha ^^  (Ich glaub ich habs jetzt verstanden was du meintest aber inwiefern eure Aussagen zusammenhängen ist mir immernoch schleierhaft )

Und was wiegt so n Kaiser mit 360 Tpi?


----------



## Freeloader (13. Februar 2012)

1270,6g


----------



## ms06-rider (13. Februar 2012)

Joa ist doch n top gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (13. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr jetzt wieder Nobbys, da spar ich dann knapp 1200g auf den Kaiser


----------



## ms06-rider (13. Februar 2012)

Du hast nicht ernsthaft Nobbys auf dein Rage aufgezogen oder?  Das grenzt ja an Vergewaltigung ..


----------



## Saci (13. Februar 2012)

es waren aber mit abstand die leichtesten Reifen die wir dort auf die Waage gelegt habn.. und das gewicht hat gesiegt.. Alles für den Leichtbau .. alles für die Waage .. unser Leben fürs Gewicht..


----------



## Freeloader (13. Februar 2012)

Hat irgendjemand vor am Dienstag und/oder am Mittwoch bergabradfahren zu gehen?

Ich geh auf jeden Fall.

AALEEXX?


----------



## JojoBertel (13. Februar 2012)

Neuer Lenker und neue Schlappen XD


----------



## Saci (13. Februar 2012)

neuer lenker is schick! - schlappen sind high rollers? - hinten zumindest?!


----------



## JojoBertel (13. Februar 2012)

jop ... und vorne die minion


----------



## Freeloader (13. Februar 2012)

Kommt guuuuut!


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Februar 2012)

Schöner Lenker..

Hab ich mir auch erst vor ein paar Wochen zugelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (13. Februar 2012)

@Freeloader:

Wo hast du vor zu fahren bzw. wann?


----------



## ms06-rider (14. Februar 2012)

Hey toll, dann hast du jetzt net nur n Canyon, sondern auch noch nen net dazu passenden Lenker  Und war das net unnötig? Du musst das Ding doch eh bald verkaufen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren die Bremsbeläge doch kurz vor unten oder ?


----------



## lowrider89 (14. Februar 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand vor am Dienstag und/oder am Mittwoch bergabradfahren zu gehen?
> 
> Ich geh auf jeden Fall.
> 
> AALEEXX?



Näää habe Spätschicht^^

@Mso6


----------



## Freeloader (14. Februar 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wo hast du vor zu fahren bzw. wann?


Strom-mastern

Morgen, irgendwann...

@ low-leider: spätschicht, dann hast du morgen vormittag ja zeit!!!!!


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Februar 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19260
Hab den grad ma gekauft ^^ FÃ¼r 34 â¬ kann man nicht viel falsch machen und er sieht verdammt geil aus :O

WeiÃ jemand ob der auch auf die neuen F40 passt? Hab iwo gesehen, dass er auf alle F40 vor 2009 passt :/

Achja, weiÃ jemand woher man gÃ¼nstig nen RF Atlas FR Stealth herbekommt? WÃ¼rde gerne beide RÃ¤der damit ausstatten


----------



## Saci (14. Februar 2012)

was is an dem Lenker eigentlich so geil das den jeder haben muss? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (14. Februar 2012)

Er sieht sau geil aus! :O


----------



## Saci (14. Februar 2012)

Das is natürlich ein überzeugender Grund.. viell. isser aber hässlich und schwer und unergonimisch oder so ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Februar 2012)

Ja ich will vorallem endlich n breiteren Lenker, und der RF sieht gut aus, also spricht nix dagegen


----------



## Freeloader (14. Februar 2012)

Wer is morgen dabei? 13:00 ? anyone? Alte strecke  - die neue würde nur kaputt gehen bei der nässe


----------



## lowrider89 (14. Februar 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Strom-mastern
> 
> Morgen, irgendwann...
> 
> @ low-leider: spätschicht, dann hast du morgen vormittag ja zeit!!!!!



  Klar soll ich noch Keske und Kaffee mitbringen?


----------



## Saci (15. Februar 2012)

EEEEEYYYY.. braucht einer von Uns einen LRS?

DT FR440 Naben - Dt speichen (2.0/1,8) - DT 5.1 Felgen VR: 20mm / HR: 135 Schnellspanner - Zustand is Top! Liegt seit knapp 2 jahren bei mir rum, 5 mal gefahren oder so ..


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Februar 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> was is an dem Lenker eigentlich so geil das den jeder haben muss? ^^



HALT STOP !!!


Der ist schön und alles andere ist unwichtig.


----------



## Freeloader (16. Februar 2012)

Ist wie mit demo's, die muss auch jeder haben


----------



## Saci (16. Februar 2012)

Ey, Jens, kann ma son schlauchlos-set au ohne die milch fahren? .. die Kaisers sind sooooo Dickwandig, da brauch kein mensch nene schlauch, geschweige denn ne dichtmilch ^^


----------



## Freeloader (16. Februar 2012)

Nein, geht leider nicht, da es eben kein ust system ist - also die verbindung felge(dieser einsatz)- reifen nicht gedichtet ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (17. Februar 2012)

kay, schade.. weil das is echt zu grob wie dick die dinger sind .. grad ma gewogen: 1235g und 1260g .. leichtbau FTW!


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Februar 2012)

Die Dinger scheinen gerade ausreichend dick zu sein  Von mir aus könnten se ruhig auch noch n paar Lagen mehr haben  Vielleicht geht mit den Dingern tatsächlich mal ne Saison mit < (4-1)* Platten...

* <3 ist so fehlinterpretierbar ^^


----------



## Saci (17. Februar 2012)

ich denk da wird man echt keien probleme haben - außer evtl. mit dem profil.. sind beides Hot Chilli mischungen = SEEEHR weich.. muss ma schaun wann ich die draufmachn werden tu


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Februar 2012)

Is jemand morgen fahren bzw. wo?


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Februar 2012)

Wie du weist kann ich den Reifen hinten fahren bis Profil nichtmal mehr zu erahnen ist  Wobei ich schon gehört hab dass er eigentlich ziemlich lang halten soll ...

Btw: Hat zufällig jemand ne harte Feder (80+)  für die Boxxer 2010 für günstig abzugeben?


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Februar 2012)

Ich hätt nur ne Mittlere anzubieten...die wirst du wahrscheinlich aber nicht brauchen.


----------



## Saci (18. Februar 2012)

hab ne blaue - harte hier rumliegen - kannst haben! - meld dich mal!


----------



## black soul (18. Februar 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

@saci
soviel zu thema, luftdruck, grob,haltbar wegen mischung ?? keine bedenken
gewicht? gewaltig.. man kann auch oberwald tour fahren.
aber nur mit schlauch


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir überlegt ob wir nicht alle mal wieder zusammen nach Wildbad gehen sollten. 
Wärt ihr da dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoBertel (18. Februar 2012)

ja aber wiba is mal wieder dicht -.- scheiß schnee


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Februar 2012)

Joa ma schaun ...Hab keine Lust auf Schnee und es stehen dann auch bald Klausuren bei mir an... Aber Wildbad wäre am ehesten machbar, das verlangt schließlich kein funktionsfähiges Rad


----------



## JojoBertel (18. Februar 2012)

immernoch der antrieb?^^


----------



## JojoBertel (18. Februar 2012)

ach ja ... laut wetterbericht is wetter die woche gut ...vll ham wa glück und nächstes WE is wiba offen


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Februar 2012)

Im Schnee könnt man ja auch fahren

Wenn es halt nich zu viel ist.


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Februar 2012)

Nope, ich bin überzeugter Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (19. Februar 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Nope, ich bin überzeugter Schönwetterfahrer



"das gefällt mir"


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. Februar 2012)

Morgen oder Dienstagnachmittag jemand Lust auf ne Runde am Wattkopf oder so?


----------



## Pead (20. Februar 2012)

Dienstag!


----------



## Saci (20. Februar 2012)

*******.. hab morgen früh feierabend.. aber leider ein fahrtüchtiges rad -.- 

.. dann gehn ma hald uff de fasching ^^


----------



## Freeloader (20. Februar 2012)

Schon blöd, wenn man ein fahrtüchtiges rad hat


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (21. Februar 2012)

So, geht heut wer raus?


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn Saci mir sein funktionstüchtiges Fahrrad leiht bin ich dabei


----------



## Pead (21. Februar 2012)

Um 14Uhr bin ich oben am SMDH.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (21. Februar 2012)

14 Uhr bin ich unten an der Hedwigsquelle und dann halt 15-20 Minuten später oben, denke ich


----------



## Freeloader (21. Februar 2012)

Und wie wars? stehen die bäume noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (21. Februar 2012)

Wir sind nicht rüber, weil es schon am SMDH zu schmierig war und wir den Trail dann nur zerstört hätten :-D
Jens sagte aber, dass drüben schon einiges abgesperrt ist, wegen Forstarbeiten. Müssen wir wohl mal abwarten.

Immerhin haben wir dann am SMDH mal noch nen Kicker der ins Flat ging abgerissen und daraus ne Landung gebastelt, für nen Kicker, den wir dann weiter oben hingebaut haben


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Februar 2012)

So, dann müss mer jetzt nur noch drüben an jedem Baum Striche anbringen so wie die die die zu fällenden Bäume markieren und du hast das mega durcheinander  Naja gut, war ja klar, dass das recht schnell abgerissen wird, so übertrieben wie die da einfach in den wald gebaut haben ...
@dreiundzwanzig: Neuer Kicker mit Landung


----------



## endurobiker17 (21. Februar 2012)

Neuer Kicker mit Landung? Erzähl mir mehr, wo steht der und welchen habt ihr abgerissen?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (22. Februar 2012)

Nach dem kleinen Holzsteg/Steinkicker. Nich so gewaltig, aber irgendwie sinnvoller als der Sprung ins Flat :-D 
Kann man sicherlich noch bischen schöner, größer, toller machen, mal schauen.


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Februar 2012)

Bitte erzähl mir nicht, dass ihr vor dem Flat noch nen Absprung gebaut habt, sodass man in die kleine Neigung in Richtung Flat runter springt ?


----------



## Pead (22. Februar 2012)

Grausam, gell?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (22. Februar 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Bitte erzähl mir nicht, dass ihr vor dem Flat noch nen Absprung gebaut habt, sodass man in die kleine Neigung in Richtung Flat runter springt ?



Öhm doch quasi. Wobei wir die Neigung bisschen steiler gemacht haben. Glaub aber fast, dass man bei Gelegenheit den Kicker noch bisschen weiter weg setzen sollte


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Februar 2012)

Öhhh ^^ Und wie bitte soll man den dann anfahren wenn man davor den Steinkicker nimmt? Wenn man den bis in die "Landung" springt fand ich das schon immer eng sauber zu stabilisieren bevor der Flatkicker kam ... Oo Bin ich ja ma gespannt


----------



## Freeloader (22. Februar 2012)

Ist das dann so Fruitbowl-mäßig? Steinkicker Landung - neuer Sprung  Landung ? !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (22. Februar 2012)

Also wir hatten gestern nicht so Probleme noch rechtzeitig zu stabilisieren :-D
Wahrscheinlich bist du einfach zu schnell, fahr mal langsamer!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (22. Februar 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ist das dann so Fruitbowl-mäßig? Steinkicker Landung - neuer Sprung  Landung ? !



Wir haben ja noch überlegt nach der Landung direkt noch den nächsten Kicker hinzubauen. Aber dann würde es vielleicht echt ein bisschen knapp mit dem letzten Kicker da


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Februar 2012)

Nehm einfach mal den Freeloader mit, wenn der meint das reicht vom Platz her, dann könnt ihr von mir aus gerne da den Kicker baun  Ich kann net - hab nix Rad ... Jaja, es könnte seit Monaten fertig sein, ich weis ^^


----------



## Saci (23. Februar 2012)

Geht am SA jemand radfahren, dann würd ich mir morgen nen dämpferbolzen drehn.. hät ich aber au früher drauf kommen können ^^ ..


----------



## Freeloader (23. Februar 2012)

haha saci! Ja


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Februar 2012)

Warte, nur dass ich das richtig versteh Saci: DU hattest nen kaputten Dämpferbolzen und kamst net auf die Idee dass du dir den im Geschäft drehen könntest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (23. Februar 2012)

noch schlimmer .. ich hab meinen dämpferbolzen mit meinem dämpfer zusammen zum tuning geschickt und mich 3 wochen nich um nen ersatzdämpfer gekümmert da ich ja keinen dämpferbolzen hab.... bis gestern die idee kam das ich mir sowas ja machen könnte   haut mich bitte jemand?


----------



## Freeloader (23. Februar 2012)

Mach ich, Samstag wieder im bus?! oder hat wiba offen?


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Februar 2012)

Du bist echt die Härte xD


----------



## endurobiker17 (23. Februar 2012)

@ Saci: hahaha und ich dachte mir schon, du hättest was besseres als den Van RC. Außerdem hab ich doch noch zu dir gesagt, dass du den Dämpferbolzen behalten musst


----------



## Saci (23. Februar 2012)

jaja... bbäbäbäää.. werd wohl alex sein RC4 nehmen, aber der is am kränkeln.. ma schaun wie cih dann da ran komm .. ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Februar 2012)

Am Sa oder So alle mal wieder SMDH oder Wiba?


----------



## Freeloader (23. Februar 2012)

von mir aus gerne


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (23. Februar 2012)

Dabei! Soll allerdings etwas regnen :|


----------



## Freeloader (24. Februar 2012)

Mich hats grad erwischt. Beziehungsende nach über 6,5 Jahren. Muss also raus und Radfahren um mich abzulenken....


----------



## Pead (24. Februar 2012)

Übertreib es nicht!

@all

Bin morgen dabei, falls ihr den SMDH meint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (24. Februar 2012)

Also SMDH wär ich auch auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Freeloader (24. Februar 2012)

Roadgap: wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?


----------



## endurobiker17 (24. Februar 2012)

Wildbad wird dieses WE wohl nichts, haben zu. Steht auf der Facebook Seite.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig sowas in der Art hier http://static.bike-components.de/im..._1_ResetRacing_BushToolGleitlagerwerkzeug.JPG rumfahren um die Gleitlager aus nem Dämpferauge auszupressen?


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Februar 2012)

Sollen wir für morgen ne Zeit ausmachen? ...oder wann seit ihr da?


----------



## Saci (24. Februar 2012)

wär auch dafür ne zeit fest auszumachen - @ Julian, wenn du kommst kannst mir dann den dämpfer mitbringen - bzw. schick mir mal deine Handynummer per PM) ^^


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. Februar 2012)

14 Uhr Hedwigsquelle, schlage ich mal vor!


----------



## Saci (24. Februar 2012)

klingt ganz gut - würde heißen 14:30 oben - wo ich mich dann einfinden würde.


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Februar 2012)

Ich komm auch nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (24. Februar 2012)

Also komm ich früher, damit ich noch zum fahren komme 

Ist cool dass wieder einige kommen.

P.S. Hat jemand ne vorderradbremse


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Februar 2012)

Ich komm vielleicht auch schon n bisschen früher...mal sehen. 

Bist das Roadgap jetzt gesprungen?


----------



## Freeloader (24. Februar 2012)

quatsch, das war nur gelaber  der rest leider nicht


----------



## lowrider89 (24. Februar 2012)

Oh jetzt heule net rum und spring Das Roadgap


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Februar 2012)

Auf...morgen springen wir es alle


----------



## Pead (24. Februar 2012)

Darf man auch ohne Rad? Wenn ja, ist ein Dreisprung erlaubt? Ich glaub ich schaff das sonst nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (24. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub aber das is mit Rad einfacher wie ohne


----------



## endurobiker17 (24. Februar 2012)

@Jens: Hätte hier ne 2012er Elixir 7 rumliegen

Steht der Trail eigentlich noch? War schon lang nicht mehr dort


----------



## Freeloader (24. Februar 2012)

Hei, danke fürs angebot. würde perfekt passen, aber ich hab mir schon eine alte code von onkel saci organisiert.

P.S. keine ahnung


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (25. Februar 2012)

Hmm steht das später trotz Regen, oder sollen wir dat auf morgen schieben?


----------



## Saci (25. Februar 2012)

also jens is grad hier und wir montieren ne neue bremse ..  und nen No-tubes set fürs SX.. aber bin echt am zweifeln obs sinn macht mit XC reifen heut innen wald zu gehn


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (25. Februar 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> also jens is grad hier und wir montieren ne neue bremse ..  und nen No-tubes set fürs SX.. aber bin echt am zweifeln obs sinn macht mit XC reifen heut innen wald zu gehn



Also ich würde einfach morgen gehen...heute abend soll es aufhören zu regnen und morgen dann kein Regen mehr angesagt.


----------



## speschelaisd (25. Februar 2012)

Aber morgen dann wirklich

Ich wär auch noch mal dabei...aber ich würd sagen nicht so spät ( 12 Uhr? )


----------



## Freeloader (25. Februar 2012)

So PC geht wieder - Mainboard war fuuuutsch.

@ saci: das sind keine xc reifen, sondern 4x schlappen 

Ich will morgen auch wirklich fahren gehen.


----------



## speschelaisd (25. Februar 2012)

Wann seit ihr oben bzw. wer kommt alles?


----------



## Freeloader (25. Februar 2012)

Ich will kommen, diesmal schaff ichs hoffentlich auch.

@ saci: die Bremse ist echt geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (25. Februar 2012)

Denke so um 13 Uhr bin ich an der Hedwigsquelle. Vielleicht aber auch erst um 2, ich geb morgen früh noch mal Bescheid.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (26. Februar 2012)

Schaff's vermutlich erst um 2. 
Wer kommt denn jetzt noch und wann?


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Februar 2012)

Ich werd nicht kommen...is mir n bisschen zu spät.


----------



## Freeloader (26. Februar 2012)

13:30


----------



## Saci (26. Februar 2012)

ich komm nich - der mantel hält die luft nicht- keine chance -.-


----------



## andi1969 (26. Februar 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> ich komm nich - der mantel hält die luft nicht- keine chance -.-



Wieviel Milch hast rein......und gut schütteln, schütteln und.....


----------



## Freeloader (26. Februar 2012)

2 caps of milk with lots of crystals


----------



## black soul (26. Februar 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> ich komm nich - der mantel hält die luft nicht- keine chance -.-




 aber hast nicht den kaiser ........oder ?


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Februar 2012)

Wer kommt mit mir nächsten So. nach Wildbad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (26. Februar 2012)

Och wenn das Wetter gut ist wäre ich wohl vielleicht dabei - da muss das Rad dann ja net unbedingt shcon fertig sein 

@Saci: Da du glaub eh net soo oft im Icq unterwegs bist: Jo passt und hab die Teile immernoch net eingebaut ...


----------



## speschelaisd (26. Februar 2012)

Da warens schon zwei


----------



## Saci (27. Februar 2012)

@ Black Soul .. nene, nich bei den Kaisern - beim nobby nic aufm 4X radl.. nervige sache..


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Februar 2012)

Selbst Schuld wenn du NobbyNics aufziehst ^^


----------



## Saci (27. Februar 2012)

sag mir was (besseres und) SINNvolleres für nen 4X rad ..


----------



## black soul (27. Februar 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> sag mir was (besseres und) SINNvolleres für nen 4X rad ..



nobbys ihhh,wie wärs mit maxxis ? larsen tt z.bsp.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/13518?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (27. Februar 2012)

hm... joar, oder ich vergess die Schlauchlos-Geschichte und nehm die Conti Mountain Kings in 2,2" - die sidn schön leicht und dazu noch günstig 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26326_Mountain-King-II-Faltreifen-.html


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Februar 2012)

Wenn du nen Platten bekommst lach ich dich sowas von aus - mit CC Reifen fahren tsss ^^


----------



## Freeloader (27. Februar 2012)

mit denen bekommt man sicher keine platten mehr


----------



## Saci (27. Februar 2012)

kein plan.. aber mit DH schlappen machts au keinen sinn..


----------



## lowrider89 (27. Februar 2012)

Ihr mit eurem sinn  Lass diesen schei.. no Tubes was soll das eigentlich


----------



## endurobiker17 (27. Februar 2012)

Seh ich auch so Alex


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (28. Februar 2012)

Heute jemand draußen?


----------



## Freeloader (28. Februar 2012)

Eher morgen


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Februar 2012)

Morgen bin ich auch am Start! Nur wann weis ich noch nicht.


----------



## Saci (28. Februar 2012)

@ Jens - das is GENAU das was wir gebraucht hätten, hätten am nich zur Tanke gehn müssen  

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Make-a-Ghetto-Tubeless-Tire-Inflator.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (28. Februar 2012)

Richtig, aber dafür zum Baumarkt. Das ist aber echt ne coole sache.


----------



## Freeloader (29. Februar 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich auch am Start! Nur wann weis ich noch nicht.



Ja KLAAAAAR, stimmt ja gaaarnicht. 

War gaaaanz alleine 






Kaum vorstellbar dass die Freeride Reifen das mitmachen, beim Saci wär danach der Reifen unten gewesen


----------



## lowrider89 (29. Februar 2012)

Und war ja klar das ich nicht komme oder? ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (29. Februar 2012)

Geht sonst noch jemand am SA nach Wildbad außer Flo (vielleicht) und mir?

Wär cool wenn wir n paar wären.


----------



## Freeloader (1. März 2012)

Wenn der Flo wirklich mal geht, bin ich natürlich dabei.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. März 2012)

Haha Jens, und ich sag letztes mal noch, dass ich genau davor bei dem Stein immer Schiss habe


----------



## Freeloader (1. März 2012)

Das ist doch DER Beweis, dass man keine Angst vor ihm haben muss


----------



## lowrider89 (1. März 2012)

Mein Bruder und ich sind auch am Start.


----------



## ms06-rider (1. März 2012)

Junge ... Ich schäm mich ja schon fast wenn ich hier so früh (wie jetzt) poste, aber um 6:42 posten Oo Ich hoffe du warst auf der Arbeit oder aufm Weg dahin und surfst mit so nem Eierphone Ding und bist net freiwillig so früh wach, dass du um die Zeit posten kannst ...
Für Wiba seh ich bei mir allerdings schwarz ... ich müsste definitiv ersma n bissi in einfachem Gelände biken gehn, so wie ich mich das letzte Mal als ich aufm Rad saß angestellt hab und dafür hab ich grad einfach net die Zeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (1. März 2012)

Heute jemand ab 15:00 am SMDH ?
Wenn nicht, ich werd trotzdem da sein falls noch einer nachkommen will...

bis später


----------



## Freeloader (1. März 2012)

Aber es scheint diesmal doch die Sonne Flo.

Ich bin heute auch wieder oben


----------



## lowrider89 (1. März 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Junge ... Ich schäm mich ja schon fast wenn ich hier so früh (wie jetzt) poste, aber um 6:42 posten Oo Ich hoffe du warst auf der Arbeit oder aufm Weg dahin und surfst mit so nem Eierphone Ding und bist net freiwillig so früh wach, dass du um die Zeit posten kannst ...
> Für Wiba seh ich bei mir allerdings schwarz ... ich müsste definitiv ersma n bissi in einfachem Gelände biken gehn, so wie ich mich das letzte Mal als ich aufm Rad saß angestellt hab und dafür hab ich grad einfach net die Zeit ...



Natürlich was denkst du denn? Ich stehe immer so Früh auf nur um hier zu posten


----------



## SLXDriver (1. März 2012)

Wer heute nicht draußen war ist ein SÜNDIGER!


----------



## Saci (1. März 2012)

wenn sich nen dämpfer auftreiben lässt bin ich dabei..


----------



## Freeloader (1. März 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> wenn sich nen dämpfer auftreiben lässt bin ich dabei..



Kümmer dich drum, wär cool.

Heute hats mich in dem doppelanlieger zerlegt - video gibts irgendwann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (1. März 2012)

Tja, das Wetter war heut definitiv net das Problem, leider verändert es den Termin kalender nicht  Falls ich das Bike aber soweit fahrbereit bekommen sollte werde ich evtl am Samstag zummindest normal biken gehn. Wildbad ist einfach net, da eier ich entweder so rum dass ich keinen Spaß dran hab, oder ich zerleg mich ...

@ Saci: bist du grad da? Kann ich die Feder holen kommen?


----------



## speschelaisd (1. März 2012)

Ohh sorry, ich hab mich oben verschrieben...ich meine Sonntag. Is da wer in Wiba?


----------



## ms06-rider (1. März 2012)

Sonntag wirds Wetter schlechter und es sind scheins weniger Leut dort ...


----------



## Freeloader (1. März 2012)

der Kai will am sonntag


----------



## speschelaisd (1. März 2012)

ihr nicht?


----------



## Freeloader (1. März 2012)

Ich hab jetzt auf samstag geplant, hast ja jetzt erst sonntag erwähnt


----------



## speschelaisd (1. März 2012)

Ja, hab mich verschrieben...kann aber leider am Samstag gar nicht.


----------



## SLXDriver (1. März 2012)

Dann bis Sontag


----------



## ms06-rider (1. März 2012)

Wenn ich s morgen abend auf die Reihe bringen sollte mein Radel fahrfertig zu machen und die cleats für meine Klickies kommen sollten werd ich wohl samstag aufm Wattkopp zu finden sein ...


----------



## black soul (2. März 2012)

samstag, um die 15 uhr wattkopf.vielleicht seh ich einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (2. März 2012)

Meine Cleats sind net gekommen  denk ich werd trotzdem so gegen 12e Richtung Wattkopf losgurken, vielleicht sieht man ja doch den ein oder anderen


----------



## Saci (2. März 2012)

AAAAlsooo.. ich bin raus für wildbad morgen.. alex sein Rc4 passt nich..  bei meinem schaut der Rebound-Einstell-knopf wohl bissle weiter raus, bzw. is länger um am Yoke vorbeizupassen - am normalen RC4 is der einsteller kürzer= passt nich innen Yoke .. ICH KÖNNT KOTZEN!


----------



## ms06-rider (2. März 2012)

Jetzt stell dich net so an, mach dein Tourenradel fertig und schwing dich trotzdem aufs Bike  Für deine Gesundheit is es wahrscheinlich auch besser dass du net nach Wiba gehst 

@Kai: HAAAAHAAAAAA - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501179&page=711  Post 17754


----------



## Freeloader (2. März 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> @Kai: HAAAAHAAAAAA - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501179&page=711  Post 17754



MACHEN! Endlich eins was geil aussieht.

Saci: Der vom Julian sollte ja passen


----------



## SLXDriver (3. März 2012)

Fährt jemand morgn ab 14:00 nach wiba und hat nen Platz im Auto frei?

Jau, so stell ich mir ein Bike vor!! Das Trek is der Hammer!!!!<3 bevor ich meine Garantie aber nicht verliere wird nix am Rahmen gemacht!..


----------



## ms06-rider (3. März 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Fährt ... ab 14:00 nach wiba


----------



## SLXDriver (3. März 2012)

Ja so das man 14:00 da is ^^


----------



## Saci (3. März 2012)

NEP - SMDH? würd dann mitm 4X radl kommen..


----------



## ms06-rider (3. März 2012)

Top  Ma schaun wann ich fertig bin, Planmäßig wird eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (3. März 2012)

werd mich jetzt aufn weg innen keller machen und ma bissel dunkel ins chaos bringen oder so .. ^^ 

bis später


----------



## ms06-rider (3. März 2012)

Meld dich wenn du fertig bist 

OMG - ich glaub mein Bike ist voll funktionsfähig  Fahrbereites Gewicht 19,64 - ha selbst mit dem(/n) Kaisern werd ich wohl unter 20 kg bleiben


----------



## SLXDriver (3. März 2012)

Gutes Gewicht!


----------



## Saci (3. März 2012)

Hey, glaub ich komm heut doch ned aufs rad.. hab kein bock jett reifen draufzuziehn und am DI alles wieder runter zu machen weil die neuen Schlappen gekommen sind ..


----------



## ms06-rider (3. März 2012)

Zsss faule Sau ^^ Dann halt net ...


----------



## SLXDriver (3. März 2012)

-.- und was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (3. März 2012)

bin außerdem au noned fertig und würds gern heut au noch fertig bekommen .. frühjahrsputz im keller... ganz böse geschichte


----------



## ms06-rider (3. März 2012)

Jaja ^^ 
@Kai: Ich komm auf jeden Fall. Zieh mich jetzt an und fahr dann los...


----------



## Saci (3. März 2012)

so, erster Teil meines Tagewerks: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/29356 .. KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN!!


----------



## SLXDriver (3. März 2012)

Ich wurde gerade bestätigt, nicht in der Öffentlichkeit meinen Wheelie zu üben...
Ich hatte zum ersten mal aufm heimweg den Helm auf, weil mir bisl kalt war... 
Üb ich nen Wheelie (relativ gut eigentlich, also war recht weit) verkack ihn halt dann am Ende.... Ein paar meter vor mir rechts hupt ein Auto kurz, der Typ Kurbelt das Fenster runter und zeigt mir den Mittelfinger ....  ?!?! 
Ok evtl wars auch ein Daumen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ohne Brille konnt ichs nicht erkennen, ich tippe auf ersteres...


----------



## Saci (3. März 2012)

tippe ich auch  .. du ziehst solche situationen einfach an


----------



## SLXDriver (3. März 2012)

**** you


----------



## Saci (3. März 2012)

der war au nich nett ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (3. März 2012)

Doch Wheelie öffentlich üben und spasten entweder ignorieren oder gegen beleidigen ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (3. März 2012)

Ich war dafür Heute in Winterberg ihr Würstchen...

Dort scheint noch alles im Winterschlaf zu stecken. Schade der Park ist zur zeit nur 45min von mir weg.


----------



## ms06-rider (3. März 2012)

Tja, dann hast du hoffentlich n CC-Bike dabei falls du noch da bist wenns aufmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (3. März 2012)

haha


P.s. Wildbad ist grad nur 45 min weg von mir


----------



## SLXDriver (4. März 2012)

Dito, na dann, AUF GEHTS!!! 

Ahh, ein Klassenkamerad war das im Auto, er hat mir das "Peace" Zeichen gezeigt, sieht ja auch alles gleich aus 

Bis auf Jatschek war keiner da, kann das sein?


----------



## Freeloader (6. März 2012)

Geht heute jemand strampeln? Das Wetter zwingt einen ja geradezu


----------



## lowrider89 (6. März 2012)

Ne geht nicht habe eine Platten. Und Spätschicht verdammt^^  Sa wieder Wiba ?


----------



## Freeloader (6. März 2012)

Wenns wetter passt gerne


----------



## speschelaisd (6. März 2012)

Wär auch dabei.


----------



## lowrider89 (6. März 2012)

Ok also Sa Wiba^^


----------



## Freeloader (6. März 2012)

dips aufs taxi


----------



## lowrider89 (7. März 2012)

Aber diesmal mit Inhalt damit wir auch was zum knappern haben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (8. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_Fbq8OJRRw"]nfs underground soundtrack-get low      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Hat jemand nen gammligen Dämpfer mit 222 Einbaulänge den er mir ne woche leihen will?


----------



## speschelaisd (8. März 2012)

Ich würd sagen da fehlt irgendwas...aber was, da komm ich nicht drauf.


----------



## black soul (8. März 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> nfs underground soundtrack-get low      - YouTube
> 
> 
> Hat jemand nen gammligen Dämpfer mit 222 Einbaulänge den er mir ne woche leihen will?


 hab ich . fox mit stahlfeder.m wenn du willst ??
aber gammelig ?? nein


----------



## black soul (8. März 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> hab ich . fox mit stahlfeder.m wenn du willst ??
> aber gammelig ?? nein



oh oh. das ging daneben. sorry, hätte dir gerne geholfen.


----------



## SLXDriver (8. März 2012)

Schade, leider passt der Dämpfer von black_soul nicht, da fehlen so verlängerungen für die Dämpferbuchsen, zum draufstecken... Trotzdem Vielen Dank fürs Angebot!!!

gruß


----------



## lowrider89 (8. März 2012)

Also wer ist am Sa alles Wiba?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (8. März 2012)

Ich, Ich, Ich 

Wann seit ihr oben?


----------



## lowrider89 (8. März 2012)

Also ich werde so gegen 10Uhr los machen. Dann bin ich so gegen 11Uhr oben


----------



## SLXDriver (8. März 2012)

Würdeste mich mim auto mitnehmen Alex?


----------



## Saci (8. März 2012)

wenn ichs SX fit bekomm überleg ich damit ma ne runde nach wildbad zu gehn .. ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (8. März 2012)

Mh abwarten der Saci würde vlt mit kommen wenn er einen Dämpfer hat  Aber dann sage ich dir Morgen Abend nochmal bescheid.


----------



## SLXDriver (9. März 2012)

Morgen kein Wiba für mich, war grad mitm Enduro da, voll die Schlammschlacht!...


----------



## speschelaisd (9. März 2012)

...und jetzt?


----------



## SLXDriver (9. März 2012)

Nix,
Ich werd halt nicht da sein, wollte ich damit sagen...Viel Spaß den anderen


----------



## lowrider89 (9. März 2012)

Mimimimimimimimi wegen ein bisschen Schlamm  Oh nein


----------



## Saci (9. März 2012)

werd wohl dämpferetcnisch nich nach wildbad schaffen.. aber war heute ne runde am SMDH - und werd morgen wohl au nen bisschen drt vorbeischaun  

den andern viel spaß in wildebade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (9. März 2012)

Hattest du heute frei oder ist es jetzt lang genug hell?


----------



## lowrider89 (9. März 2012)

Wen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## ms06-rider (9. März 2012)

Ey, Schlamm ist durchaus n Grund net biken zu gehen  Klausuren leider auch  Nächstes Wochenende wenn s vom Wetter her passt bin ich wohl auch wieder biken ...


----------



## Freeloader (9. März 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Wen meinst du jetzt?



Heute ist doch Freitag oder? Und normalerweise geht er nur an Tagen Radln an denen er nicht arbeiten muss, weil es ja zu früh dunkel wird...


----------



## lowrider89 (10. März 2012)

Ja Gestern war Fr^^ Also ich glaube man kann sich bis 17:30Uhr im Wald aufhalten^^


----------



## Saci (10. März 2012)

Ey, hab nur bis 14:40 geschafft, dann bis um 16:00 am rad geschraubt - den bus um 16:16 genommen - war 16:50 oben - bin 2 mal gefahren und war 17:40 bei meiner freundin ^^ - kapische?


----------



## lowrider89 (10. März 2012)

Wie warum bist du schon wach?


----------



## Saci (10. März 2012)

Wenn ma unter der Woche um 5:40 aufstehn muss ises schwer den Rhythmus zu ändern..


----------



## KA-Biker (10. März 2012)

Ich komme auch mit Kamera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (10. März 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> Ey, hab nur bis 14:40 geschafft, dann bis um 16:00 am rad geschraubt - den bus um 16:16 genommen - war 16:50 oben - bin 2 mal gefahren und war 17:40 bei meiner freundin ^^ - kapische?



2 mal in der zeit?
wohnt deine freundin am sendeturm


----------



## Saci (10. März 2012)

mit 2 mal meinte ich die ersten beiden stücke  .. und freundin wohnt in rüppurr - also alles au mit ohne kondition machbar.^^


----------



## Freeloader (10. März 2012)

Wie schaiize war das denn? Absolut unfahrbar und einfach nur behindert. Nie wieder!


----------



## SLXDriver (10. März 2012)

Haha...

Ich habs noch extra geschrieben... 

Aber hauptsache nen dummen Kommentar abgeben "...Und Jetzt"

Ja ich bin schlecht gelaunt..


----------



## speschelaisd (10. März 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Wie schaiize war das denn? Absolut unfahrbar und einfach nur behindert. Nie wieder!



Des war n Witz


----------



## lowrider89 (10. März 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Haha...
> 
> Ich habs noch extra geschrieben...
> 
> ...



Dapischer Depp du xD Heute war es einfach LEIDER GEIL 

@ freeloader so wie es aussieht wird es nächstes We wieder bomben Wetter  Wiba?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (10. März 2012)

Morgen jemand am Wattkopf unterwegs?


----------



## Freeloader (10. März 2012)

Samstag: wohl ja.

Morgen: Nein 

Sonst so: Dein fast Sturz sieht leider total unspektakulär aus - kannst ihn trotzdem gerne haben...

und sonst noch: Ich such grad neue Reifen. Würde ja Baron fahren, allerdings kommt man mit denen wohl nicht mal mehr mit eigener Kraft durch den Oberwald... - den schwarzen Chillis sei dank.

Ein reiner Parkreifen fällt also leider raus.


----------



## lowrider89 (10. März 2012)

Ajo klar her mit ^^ Vlt kannste nächstes We ein einen fast Sturz aufnehmen


----------



## Freeloader (10. März 2012)

Kriegst du wenn ich wieder im Exil bin und das gebabbel rausschneiden kann


----------



## KA-Biker (11. März 2012)

Ein Pfinztaler in BWB

powered by KA-Biker


----------



## Pead (11. März 2012)

Immer schön den Mittelfinger zeigen!


----------



## lowrider89 (11. März 2012)

Klasse


----------



## speschelaisd (11. März 2012)

Des hab ich mit Absicht gemacht


----------



## KA-Biker (11. März 2012)

Noch welche


----------



## lowrider89 (11. März 2012)

Cool danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (11. März 2012)

...nice Pics . Nächsten Samstag komm ich dann auch wieder mit Rad.

@speschelaisd

Ist dein Video von gestern was geworden?


----------



## SLXDriver (11. März 2012)

Hat jemand von euch ein X9 Short rumliegen?


----------



## Saci (11. März 2012)

jo, hab eins rumliegen


----------



## Freeloader (11. März 2012)

Danke für die Bilder, hab dich im Steinfeld nicht mal gesehn :O


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (11. März 2012)

Sooo, zurück aus Finale. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter nächstes Wochenende einigermaßen, dann bin ich auch mal wieder in Wildebade am Start


----------



## Saci (11. März 2012)

Erzähl ma was von Finale - wart ihr bei "finale freeride" oder bei der konkurenz? - wie wars wetter, du hattest gesagt das regen vorhergesgat war. Bilder? ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (11. März 2012)

deepinthewood schrieb:


> ...nice Pics . Nächsten Samstag komm ich dann auch wieder mit Rad.
> 
> @speschelaisd
> 
> Ist dein Video von gestern was geworden?



Videos sind schon was geworden...muss sie mal zusammenschneiden.

@Jens: Mit welchem Programm drehst du die Clips von der GoPro rum?


----------



## black soul (11. März 2012)

wer war am samstag 9.18  mit zug auf dem weg nach wildbad?
hab leider kein rad erkannt.


----------



## Freeloader (11. März 2012)

Öhm, das kann die Gopro selbst. Muss man aber vor der Aufnahme einstellen 

Programme gibts dafür aber auch genug. Aus dem Kopf kenne ich leider keines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (11. März 2012)

Auf den Kopf stellen kannst du nachträglich sogar mit dem Windows Movie Maker Dingbums, wobei da evtl. die Quali leidet.

Finale war super. Montag hat es extrem geregnet, war kalt auf der Nato Base noch mal Schnee. Ab Dienstagnachmittag dann aber sehr gutes Wetter mit viel Sonne.

Bilder und das ein oder andere GoPro Video folgen 

Edit: ja, waren bei Finale Freeride. Hab' dem Jörg nen Gruß bestellt, aber er konnte sich nicht an eure Namen erinnern 

Und hier zum Wetter und als Vorgeschmack:


----------



## Freeloader (11. März 2012)

Argh, ich find das erste Bild tut noch mehr weh als das zweite, weil man sieht wo der Trail hinführt


----------



## Saci (12. März 2012)

Wie siehts beie uch so mit Feierabendrunden aus? .. Wer wäre am MI oder DO für ne Runde zu haben? .. so um 5 könnt ich oben sein.


----------



## ms06-rider (12. März 2012)

Morgen Biken? Hm ist rum und ich kann net noch weiter lernen, brauch ne Pause ... Bin also morgen definitiv biken, falls sich jemand anschließen will ...


----------



## SLXDriver (12. März 2012)

Bin jeden Tag am SMDH
Bis dann


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (12. März 2012)

So einen Trail-Ausschnitt hab ich mal kurz rausgesucht, bevor ich mir mal noch bisschen Mühe gebe, da was längeres zusammenzuschnippeln:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (12. März 2012)

Sieht nach nem extrem geilen Single Trail aus! Den würd ich auch verdammt gern mal runterballern!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (12. März 2012)

Der Trail war echt sehr geil. Ist auch nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt davon, der geht komplett bis ins Tal runter, die Aufnahme ist irgendwo in der Mitte


----------



## Saci (12. März 2012)

Der Teil danach is der hammer- oben die ersten 20 meter schön knackig und dann uuuultra flowig bis runter - roller-coaster


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (12. März 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> Der Teil danach is der hammer- oben die ersten 20 meter schön knackig und dann uuuultra flowig bis runter - roller-coaster



Mhh, nee, das ist nicht der Rollercoaster. Für den Rollercoaster muss man oben nach links (dort gibt's dann 2), das da ist der ganz oben nach rechts.
Hab' aber auch vom Rollercoaster Videos 

Edit: Das ist Toboga di Canova


----------



## Freeloader (13. März 2012)

Leatt's zum Sparkurs - für eure Sicherheit im Downhillverkehr 
click


----------



## SLXDriver (13. März 2012)

Wenn sich einer eins kauft, kaufts euch in rot schwarz, ich geb euch meins und 10 â¬ dann habt ihr ein schwarzes  und ich ein rot schwarzes ^^


----------



## Freeloader (13. März 2012)

Da muss man doch mal direkt gegen anstinken:


Achja: ich hab keine "Linie"


----------



## speschelaisd (13. März 2012)

Nice

wie is der Drop ins Steinfeld so?


----------



## Saci (13. März 2012)

man sieht schön die 3 verschienden linien direkt nach der schwalbekurve - den drop find ich persönlich recht tricky, danach dann gescheit nach rechts weg zu kommen, war ja im vid au recht knapp dann ..


----------



## SLXDriver (13. März 2012)

Nein fahr links, sonst passierts dir wie mir 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH3p...DvjVQa1PpcFMgRa78DWVQu0g6lA_O1-HayMQ3zUvwEuQ= 
Bei 1:20 geht gaaanz gediegen, so hät ich mal im Rennen fahren sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (13. März 2012)

boar.. wie ichs kotzen bekomm wenn ich die umfahrung vom IXS-Gap seh   ..  

also ich bin morgen definitiv ab.. 16:45 rum aufm SMDH anzutreffen und würd mich freuen paar leute anzutreffen  Jens? Alex? Julian? Tobi? usw.. ^^


----------



## endurobiker17 (13. März 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> boar.. wie ichs kotzen bekomm wenn ich die umfahrung vom IXS-Gap seh   ..
> 
> also ich bin morgen definitiv ab.. 16:45 rum aufm SMDH anzutreffen und würd mich freuen paar leute anzutreffen  Jens? Alex? Julian? Tobi? usw.. ^^



Bin leider raus, hab bis um 16h Schule -.- Brauchste eigentlich noch nen Dämpfer? Der Typ hat sich nicht mehr bei mir gemeldet, kannst also den Dämpfer haben. 

@Speschelaisd: Ich find den Drop nicht so toll, die Landung ist ziemlich eklig und man muss echt aufpassen, dass man noch nach rechts kommt, aber die Line vom Kai sieht einigermaßen gut aus.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (13. März 2012)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Eventuell am Donnerstag, ansonsten Samstag Bad Wildbad!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (16. März 2012)

Sooo, falls morgen noch jemand mit dem Zug nach BWB fahren möchte, kann er sich uns ja anschließen (Flo?).
Abfahrt um 10:05 Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof (bis Pforzheim Ankunft 10:25) und von dort weiter 10:47 nach Pforzheim. Ankunft 11:22 Uhr am Kurpark. 

Wer ein Ticket braucht, kann sich dann wohl bei Co noch am Gruppenticket beteiligen. Ich selbst hab ein Studiticket und bin da schon mal raus


----------



## ms06-rider (16. März 2012)

Nene, Bawiba fähig bin ich noch net  Ersma hier eineiern ^^ Für Wildbad fahr ich mir aktuell noch net sicher genug... Bin also morgen am Wattkopf, falls sich jemand anschließen will ...  Ps: Will mich bitte mal jemand motivieren sofort in Richtung Wattkopf aufzubrechen um heut noch n bisschen zum biken zu kommen?!


----------



## Saci (16. März 2012)

Mimimimimiiiiii  .. ich werd mich da morgen wohl au runterstürzen.. iwie.. möglichst lebendig unten Ankommend! .. auf gehts Flo, ich geb dir auch tips zur Linienwahl


----------



## deepinthewood (16. März 2012)

...bin morgen wohl auch in Wildbad zu gange. Wetter ist ja mehr als goil


----------



## ms06-rider (16. März 2012)

Ja, da s heut ganz gut lief tue ich mir das morgen vielleicht doch an - damnit  Muss halt heut abend noch die ein oder andere kleinere Reparutur erfolgreich hinter mich bringen. Grad aufm Heimweg hat iwas an der Schaltung geknackt...
@Dreiundzwanzig: Wie wäre es mit der Bahn um 9.19? Bittööö ^^
@deepinthewood:


----------



## Pead (16. März 2012)

Schaltung? Tell me more!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (16. März 2012)

Ne Flo, jetzt noch mal alles umzukrempeln und die anderen anzurufen hab ich keine Lust zu. Zumal der eine weder von mir ne Nummer hat noch andersrum, geschweige dass ich den kenne haha.

11:22 ankommen reicht mir auch noch dicke 
Kommste einfach auch um 10 vorbei zum HBF!

Peter: du noch BWB-abstinent?


----------



## ms06-rider (16. März 2012)

Öhhhh wieviele seits ihr denn? Net dass mer nachher nimmer in die S-Bahn passen  Aber durchaus möglich dass ich auch erst so spät komm, hatte bisher noch keine Lust anzufangen am Radel zu schrauben


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (16. März 2012)

3 momentan, aufm Rückweg dann 4 + du ;-)
Das passt normal schon irgendwie.


----------



## ms06-rider (17. März 2012)

Da ich gestern zu faul war mein Rad zu reparieren und heute keine Lust hatte früh aufzustehen - bin ab so in ca 1,5 Stunden am Smdh, falls es noch weitere nicht-Wildbad-Geher geben sollte


----------



## lowrider89 (17. März 2012)

Ach ich gehe trotzdem nach WIba und schau mir an was die für ein Mist zusammen fahren xD


----------



## Freeloader (17. März 2012)

haha, da hast du die Hauptvorstellung verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (17. März 2012)

Also viele Abfahrten habt ihr heute auch nicht gemacht, oder?


----------



## Freeloader (17. März 2012)

Doch, war sogar 1,1 zu viel 





Der Carbonhebel hat gehalten


----------



## Saci (18. März 2012)

wie gesagt wir hätten beim tagesziel von 3 abfahrten bleiben sollen!!


----------



## endurobiker17 (18. März 2012)

... wo hats dich geschmissen?


----------



## SLXDriver (18. März 2012)

Garantie, das darf nichtmal bei nem sturz passieren...


----------



## deepinthewood (18. März 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Doch, war sogar 1,1 zu viel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ach je, hoffe mal das sonst alles noch ganz ist....


----------



## speschelaisd (18. März 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Garantie, das darf nichtmal bei nem sturz passieren...



Warum denn nicht? Ich glaub nicht das das Gehäuse auf so eine Belsatung ausgelegt is.


----------



## ms06-rider (18. März 2012)

Das Gehäuse kann nicht auf so ne Belastung ausgelegt sein ... Hoffentlich sind weder Fahrer noch Kamera beschädigt, dann hält sich der Gesamtschaden in Grenzen  Deinem Post nach darf ich aber vermuten, dass es dir gut geht Jens? Ma wieder n neuer Helm ? ^^


----------



## Freeloader (18. März 2012)

Wenn ich mit der kamera unter mit mit 20 km/h über die Steinplatten und bremslöcher rutsch, darf das brechen 


Es war hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.747...6,10.415039&sspn=22.621394,39.506836&t=h&z=19

Die Muddys sind bei Trockenheit einfach schize - bin schon auf der Suche nach einer alternative. Aber die Kaiser am Hinterrad sind unwirtschaftlich 

Ja der Helm hats hinter sich. Hat mal wieder Risse - sogar die Brille is verkratzt


----------



## Saci (18. März 2012)

unwirtschaftlich .. schön ausgedrückt   .. es is echt toll wenn einem während der Fahrt gummifetzten um die Ohren fliegen  ..sehr unwirtschaftlich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (18. März 2012)

Die Muddy's waren gestern wirklich grenzwertig. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Highroller 2...der soll ja trocken und feucht können?


----------



## ms06-rider (18. März 2012)

So schlimm mit dem Abrieb beim Kaiser?  Dann versuch ich s vielleicht einfach mit nem mit Panzertape verstärktem Maxxis und nehm den Kaiser vorne  Auch wenn ich dadurch sicher über 20kg komm


----------



## SLXDriver (18. März 2012)

Tja, Jens ich hab dir immer gesagt wie ******** die Reifen sind ^^
Minion, Highroller (I&II)... Und die Contis sollen noch spitze sein 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...RC-Coil-MC-IS-Gabel-2012-Special-::30989.html

Seit wann hat ne RC Mission Control?


----------



## Saci (18. März 2012)

"Dämpfung: MotionControl IS"

wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil


----------



## ms06-rider (18. März 2012)

Saci? Ist der Abrieb wirklich so schlimm?


----------



## Freeloader (18. März 2012)

nach 20 - 30 Abfahrten nicht mehr


----------



## ms06-rider (18. März 2012)

Im Sinne von "dann is er nimmer da ?  So n mist, dieser scheiß Leichtbaukack... Ich will nen Hinterradreifen der stabil ist und lange hält - Gewicht is mir egal -.-


----------



## Freeloader (18. März 2012)

Ja. Der Baron sollte hinten länger halten. Müsst man jedoch testen


----------



## SLXDriver (18. März 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> "Dämpfung: MotionControl IS"
> 
> wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil



Ich könnte schwören, dass da vorhin noch Mission Control stand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (18. März 2012)

Schwör!!!!


----------



## SLXDriver (18. März 2012)

Ischör!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (18. März 2012)

Hat jemand noch ne XT-Kassette oder wahlweise eine Sram PG980 bzw. 990 rumfahren?


----------



## SLXDriver (19. März 2012)

Nimm ne PG 970, is billig und gut


----------



## SLXDriver (19. März 2012)

Biken jemand? 

sau geiler Grip!!.... müsst auf jeden heute noch aufm strommasten!


----------



## Saci (19. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWgGsO--hH0&feature=related"]Schulungsfilm 45 min. Knieoperation von Videoproduktion profilmacher      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Mahlzeit! wüühäääää.. wer schaffts ganz anzuschauen? ^^.. mir tut ja jetzts knie weh..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (19. März 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> Schulungsfilm 45 min. Knieoperation von Videoproduktion profilmacher      - YouTube
> 
> Mahlzeit! wüühäääää.. wer schaffts ganz anzuschauen? ^^.. mir tut ja jetzts knie weh..


 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaach Daniel. Da zieht es einem ja alles zusammen


----------



## ms06-rider (19. März 2012)

Nach dem Durchlesen des Textes hab ich netmal auf den Link geklickt  Du hättest es in iwas mit Titten oder so umbennen sollen dann hätte ich es vielleicht angeschaut - wobei das ist auch immer verdächtig. Hmm, ich denke Helmcam Wildbad Sturz oder so ist am unverdächtigsten und gleichzeitig lockend genug


----------



## Saci (19. März 2012)

kann man den text ändern? .. wusst ich garned.. aber danke^^ 

werd morgen wohl ne ründe am strömmästen sein, whos with me?  ..


----------



## speschelaisd (19. März 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch ne XT-Kassette oder wahlweise eine Sram PG980 bzw. 990 rumfahren?



Ich hätt noch ne 970. Und sogar noch die Kette dazu.


----------



## Freeloader (19. März 2012)

nur Dura-ace is pro


----------



## Saci (19. März 2012)

und ich dachte die is Wöörldkapp ..   .. muss ich mir wohl das neue 6-ritzel.. dingesn holen -.-


----------



## Freeloader (19. März 2012)

Ich verpack grad meinen Helm, bin mal gespannt wann der nächste kommt. Neuer Rekord: 3 Risse


----------



## Saci (19. März 2012)

Was musch ah alles kabutt mache.. also am WE koi wildbad für dich?


----------



## Freeloader (19. März 2012)

Wohl nicht. 

Wenn Alex wieder zum Chillen kommt bin ich dabei


----------



## Saci (19. März 2012)

Der kommt .. aber zum Fahren, hat sich nur iwie bänder bissle überdehnt doer sowas.. kann also am WE fahren  .. hast ne gescheite cam? könntest fotos machen und snacks und getränke bereithalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (19. März 2012)

Was isn mim Alex passiert? Ich will am Sa, leider isses auto nicht fahrebereit am Sa, kann mich jemand mitschleppen?


----------



## ms06-rider (19. März 2012)

Ma schaun ob ich dabei bin. Entweder feiern in Freiburg oder am Sa Wiba am So nem Kollegen beim Umzug helfen... Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch biken gehn? Vermutlich von net allzu spät bis ganz spät 

@Saci: Ja kann man aber keine Ahnung wie 
@Kai:  Mimimi - dann fahr halt Zug 
@Jens: Oh man ey, dein Helmverschleiss is ja ma abartig


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. März 2012)

Jo Kai, kannst auch mit mir/uns Zug fahren


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. März 2012)

Saci, wann fährste denn morgen? 
Hat zwischenzeitlich mal jemand Trail im Fällgebiet gecheckt?


----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2012)

Jemand SMDH? 

Ich brauch dringend neue Schoner, komplett fürs Bein... Kann ich vielleicht bei euch mal Probeanziehen? Meine rutschen zu krass das hat keinen Zweck!...

....
Wtf?! Beim bergauffahren...


----------



## ms06-rider (21. März 2012)

Also, ich mach mich dann demnächst aufn Weg. Bin so zwischen halb 2 und 2 oben schätz ich ma. Hier mal noch Werbung in nicht eigener Sache:

Echt schön gemachter Film mit Karlsruher Beteiligung (Alexej/Alex, kennt ihr glaub net ^^)
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/247206/


----------



## SLXDriver (21. März 2012)

Jens, willst du meinen Helm haben? Ich will nen anderen, da meiner iwie nicht so toll sitzt, is halt Gr S...


----------



## lowrider89 (21. März 2012)




----------



## deepinthewood (21. März 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


>


 

Wie gehts deinem Knie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (21. März 2012)

Ne ich fahr nur noch TLD! Außerdem hab ich M


----------



## lowrider89 (21. März 2012)

deepinthewood schrieb:


> Wie gehts deinem Knie?



Wieder besser. Die Schmerzen verblasen so langsam  Also heißt es Sa Halbtags Wiba^^


----------



## ms06-rider (21. März 2012)

Oh man 

Samstag sicher net, Sonntag falls Plan A für das Wochenende nicht funktionieren sollte 

Morgen jemand Smdh, kann aber net so lang - sollte wohl spätestens um 3e rum Richtung heimat ziehen ...


----------



## speschelaisd (21. März 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ne ich fahr nur noch TLD! Außerdem hab ich M



Gefällt Mir


----------



## ms06-rider (21. März 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Gefällt Mir



Mir nicht - scheiß Troy Lee Poser ...


----------



## deepinthewood (21. März 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Wieder besser. Die Schmerzen verblasen so langsam  Also heißt es Sa Halbtags Wiba^^


 
...immer noch Schmerzen und schon wieder Wildbad im Kopf, alte Kampfsau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (21. März 2012)

Er braucht halt neue, damit er die Schmerzmittel nicht absetzen muss


----------



## speschelaisd (21. März 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Mir nicht - scheiß Troy Lee Poser ...



Immer diese Neider


----------



## ms06-rider (21. März 2012)

Neidisch auf Leute die im Schlafanzug biken gehen?


----------



## Freeloader (21. März 2012)

Und was hat das mit dem Helm zu tun?


----------



## ms06-rider (22. März 2012)

Eigentlich nichts aber hier gehts ums Prinzip, Tld muss ich hassen  (Auch wenn ich zugeben muss dass die Helme technisch echt gut sein sollen, allerdings halt ziemlich teuer... )


----------



## lowrider89 (22. März 2012)

Ja die Schlafanzüge, aber nicht die Helme^^ Glaub mir wenn du einmal ein TLD auf hattest dann willst du nichts mehr anderes


----------



## ms06-rider (22. März 2012)

Oh doch will ich - sind mir einfach zu teuer...

Wenn ihr net bald ma wieder mit mir biken geht werd ich abartig fit  Heut um kurz vor 12 oben gewesen, 3x das erste Stück gefahren, 3 ma alles durch gefahren und um kurz nach 2 wieder daheim. Ihr solltet da was gegen tun ^^ Also: Morgen jemand Frühbiken? Ca 11-12 Uhr oben, um halber 3 dann Aufbruch in Richtung heimat.


----------



## lowrider89 (22. März 2012)

Was´n mit los?


----------



## Saci (22. März 2012)

Flo.. bist grad inner selbstfindungsphase?? .. kein wildbad, aber dafür wattkopf bis zur vergasung im vollgas (hoch)?!..


----------



## SLXDriver (22. März 2012)

Hab mein Abi um 12:30 rum, dann geh ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endurobiker17 (22. März 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Hab mein Abi um 12:30 rum, dann geh ich mit



Bin vielleicht auch morgen so ab 15h oben am SMDH
@Kai: Soll ich die VR Bremse dann mitbringen?- falls du zeitlich da bist


----------



## ms06-rider (23. März 2012)

Ok, heut doch net, ich leg ma ne Gammelpause ein  Is mir zu stressig jetzt direkt los zu fahren ... Übers We wirds auch nix  Bei den Wettervorhersagen dann wohl nächste Woche wieder - dann eher Nachmittags. Wenn also jemand vorhat Nachmittags biken zu gehen, dann kündigt das bitte rechtzeitig an, damit ich meinen Bikenachmittag auf den Tag legen kann - muss leider schaun dass ich lern ...
@Saci: Keine Sorge ich wechsel net ins CC Lager  Nur wenn ich halt allein am Smdh bin gibts halt niemand zum labern und dann fahr ich halt  Außerdem bin ich wieder n bissi im "Sportfieber" drin, will endlich ma wieder halbwegs fit werden


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (23. März 2012)

So wer geht denn morgen nun alles nach Wiba?

Sicher bisher nur Saci, Alex, Julian? 
Kai nur wenn der Dämpfer heute kam (kam er? )?


----------



## speschelaisd (23. März 2012)

Ich geh auch...wann seit ihr dann da?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (23. März 2012)

Wenn ich Zug fahren muss, dann bin ich 11:22 da.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand ein Plätzchen im Auto? 
Scheint ja sonst keine mit dem Zug zu kommen und alleine ist dann ein bisschen trist!


----------



## lowrider89 (23. März 2012)

Der Saci und ich sind ab der zweiten Tageshälfte da. Aber habe kein Platz mehr im Auto sorry.


----------



## SLXDriver (23. März 2012)

Nix Dämpfer da :-(


----------



## Freeloader (23. März 2012)

Ich steh auf Fox


----------



## Freeloader (24. März 2012)

Wer schreibt mal nen kleinen Bericht für mich wies heute war?! *hundeblick*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (24. März 2012)

Wetter--> Leider Geil!
Strecken Verhältnisse trocken aber --> Leider Geil!
Die Leute--> Leider Geil!

Ne war Heute echt optimal, hat Spass gemacht^^


----------



## Freeloader (24. März 2012)

Mit deinem Knie wieder alles fit?


----------



## lowrider89 (24. März 2012)

Nuja geht so nur beim antreten spüre ich noch ein leichtes Stechen^^ Ansonsten geht es wieder soweit


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (25. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35625611"]Crash on Vimeo[/ame]

Was ich da so zufällig entdeckt habe.  
Schon bekannt?


----------



## ms06-rider (25. März 2012)

Ahhhhh ... ****, bitter ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (25. März 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ahhhhh ... ****, bitter ^^



Knickknack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (25. März 2012)

Vielleicht doch ganz gut, dass ich mir mit dem Gap zeit gelassen hab


----------



## lowrider89 (25. März 2012)

Naja viel zu langsam und zu frontlastig  Geht es dem Fahrer gut?


----------



## Freeloader (25. März 2012)

Ich will bilder vom rad sehen!


----------



## ms06-rider (25. März 2012)

Naja zu langsam war s eigentlich nicht. Den Fahrer kenn ich hab ich grad festgestellt, vermute mal es geht ihm ganz gut, hab grad ma nachgefragt


----------



## KA-Biker (25. März 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Naja zu langsam war s eigentlich nicht. Den Fahrer kenn ich hab ich grad festgestellt, vermute mal es geht ihm ganz gut, hab grad ma nachgefragt



Der hat sich ja auch super abgefangen. Einwandfrei


----------



## SLXDriver (25. März 2012)

Doch er war zu langsam und hätte noch ziehn müssen


----------



## ms06-rider (25. März 2012)

Speed hätte gut gereicht wenn ihm net so das vorderrad abgesackt wäre ...


----------



## Freeloader (25. März 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> [...]hab grad ma nachgefragt



Und wo sind dann bitte die Bilder?!


OT: ( gibts das hier überhaupt  ): Kai deine Bikemarktpreise sind lachhaft


----------



## ms06-rider (25. März 2012)

Weist du was das schlimmste ist? Der hat wohl schon einigen Scheiß zu diesen bekackten Preisen los bekommen ...

OT ist hier schwer  Eventuell wenn du was wirklich sinnvolles postest 

Ne hab nur nachgefragt, hab bisher keine Antwort, im Video sieht es so aus als hätte er sich nix getan ...


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (25. März 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Und wo sind dann bitte die Bilder?!
> 
> 
> OT: ( gibts das hier überhaupt  ): Kai deine Bikemarktpreise sind lachhaft



War das "letzte Preisupdate" für die Crank Brothers Laufräder ein Rabatt von 1 von 700 auf 699?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (26. März 2012)




----------



## speschelaisd (26. März 2012)

Da fehlt das CK


----------



## SLXDriver (26. März 2012)

Nein, das heißt **** YOU!


----------



## speschelaisd (26. März 2012)

Dann fehlt ja das YOU auch noch


----------



## ms06-rider (26. März 2012)

Er geht zur agressiven beleidigenden Taktik über. Ein gutes Zeichen dafür, dass er keine Argumente hat, mit denen er seine Preisvorstellungen verteidigen kann


----------



## SLXDriver (26. März 2012)

F= **** 
U = You... Ist ne gelÃ¤ufige AbkÃ¼rzung
NatÃ¼rlich hab ich Argumente, ich will das Geld... Zudem gibt es keinen Anbieter der nen nagelneuen CB Opium LRS fÃ¼r 700â¬ verkauft


----------



## ms06-rider (26. März 2012)

Argument 1: Der KÃ¤ufer will das Geld auch.
Argument 2: Es gibt auch keinen Anbieter der den Lrs fÃ¼r 3000â¬ verkauft ^^


----------



## Freeloader (26. März 2012)

Ich hab auch hauptsächlich die anderen sachen angeprangert


----------



## SLXDriver (26. März 2012)

3/6 sind verkauft... Die Preise sind ned unverschämt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (26. März 2012)

die bremse is ja n witz


----------



## SLXDriver (26. März 2012)

Ja was kann ich dafÃ¼r verlangen?
150â¬ eine, ich verkauf 2 fÃ¼r 150...

Der HÃ¤ndler meint grad: Der DÃ¤mpfer kann noch gute 4 Wochen weg sein, wollen die mich verarschen?! Ich warte schon 3 Wochen, dann schicken sie ihn kaputt zurÃ¼ck... scheiss Fox..!!


----------



## Freeloader (26. März 2012)

100 für 2 vllt. Sind ja 2 Jahre alt und gabs neu damals schon für 200 im set


----------



## Pead (26. März 2012)

Ist Gier nicht eine der sieben Todsünden?


----------



## ms06-rider (26. März 2012)

Jo, das ist aber kein Problem, denn erstens muss sich der Sünder dem Ausmaß seiner Tat von vornherein bewusst sein, was bei Kai wohl sicher nicht der Fall ist (Yay, alle auf Kai ) und zweitens kannst du indem du es bei nem Priester beichtest wieder aus deinem "göttlichen Strafregister" streichen lassen, auch wenn du nur aus unvollkommener Reue (z.B. aus Angst vor Gottes Strafe) beichtest. (Wikipedia Ftw ^^)


----------



## deepinthewood (26. März 2012)

...wenn man getauft ist, ist man eh aus allem fein raus . ( falls es so etwas wie 'Gott' überhaupt geben sollte )









PS...außer Steve Peat, der geht als Downhill GOTT direkt nach ganz oben durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (26. März 2012)

Man seid ihr behindert :O

P.S
*http://www.facebook.com/Bikepark.Karlsruhe


Ich wär extrem dankbar, wenn man Mittwoch noch ein paar Leute erscheinen würden, wir bauen grad den Pumptrack und haben schon einiges geschafft! Mittwoch und donnerstag bin ich und noch ein anderer da. Wir haben noch eine Schaufel aber falls noch mehr kommen sollten, bringt bitte ne eigene mit!

Mittwoch, Donnerstag ab 13:00... Bitte kommt helfen *


----------



## SLXDriver (26. März 2012)

Da mein Dämpfer noch min. 3 wochen braucht will ich jetz den ausm canyon einbauen... Jedoch fehlt mir diese Stange dir durch die Aufnahme geschoben wird... Wisst ihr wo ich die kaufen kann? 3 wochen ferien ohne radfahren wär ao behindert!!!!


----------



## ms06-rider (26. März 2012)

Die Stange bekommste im guten! Radladen, oder nach lieben fragen und n Bier mitbringen von Saci falls der im Geschäft dazu kommen sollte  
Sicher dass dein Trek und dein Canyon die gleiche einbaulänge haben? Und dass der Dämpfer mit dem Session harmoniert? Ich würde lieber das Canyon lauffähig machen und dann halt n bissi mehr Smdh anstatt Wiba, ich wäre hier auch öfters dabei


----------



## endurobiker17 (26. März 2012)

Macht mal nicht so nen Aufstand mit den Preisen von Kai, klar sind sie nicht billig, aber es ist seine Sache und wenn er das Zeug mit den Preisen wegkriegt...

Einbaulänge passt soweit ich weiß ja nicht oder? Das Torque hat doch ne 241mm Einbaulänge und das Session 222mm?

Beim Shapen bin ich vielleicht am Donnerstag dabei


----------



## Freeloader (26. März 2012)

Mach mal nicht so nen Aufstand mit den Preisen von Kai, niemand hat was dagegen gesagt...


----------



## Saci (26. März 2012)

Boar.. Kai .. du opfer.. was solln die Preise??? .. hast mama mal gefragt was das soll  wer von den menschen is morgen oben am trail??? ned?
okay? 
seit eh alle dumm!


----------



## SLXDriver (26. März 2012)

doch, du!

einbauulänge zw loch mitte und lochmitte? ****, dann passts doch ned :/ Dann sinds 240mm ca


----------



## Saci (26. März 2012)

Ffuuuu!!! :d :d :d :d


----------



## SLXDriver (27. März 2012)

Danke Saci  </3


----------



## ms06-rider (27. März 2012)

Ist morgen wer von euch? Ich überleg noch ... Eigentlich sollte ich net aber ich hab Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (27. März 2012)

Hab mal bei paar Radläden angerufen... Keiner hat es, MrBike hat mir angeboten es zu drehen... Aber das wird dann nichtmehr bezahlbar 

So, nen Ganzen Tag damit verbracht... Eine Buchse konnte ich mir selbst aus nem Stahlrohr bauen, passt 1A, die zweite leider nicht, weil der Dämpfer von Black_soul 2 verschieden große aufnahmen hat -.- Und nen Rohr mit so ner Wandstärke hab ich nicht gefunden 

Hat jemand noch nen 222er Einbaulängen dämpfer, bei dem die Löcher oben und unten gleich groß sind? :/


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (27. März 2012)

Klingt abenteuerlich :O


----------



## black soul (28. März 2012)

hi kai,
du armer,

geh doch mal zu cyclesport wilferdingen.
ja ich weiss, ist ein bisschen weg, aber vielleicht kann dir peter helfen.
kannst gerne eine gruss sagen von mir.


----------



## Saci (28. März 2012)

@ Wolfgang - warum hat denn der Dämpfer 2 verschiedene "löcher" - was isses denn für einer?


----------



## ms06-rider (28. März 2012)

Ok,  es hat keinen Sinn, ich will jetzt biken und net lernen - bin aufm Weg zum Smdh, falls sich jemand anschließen will ... (Geh so in 15 min los, und schau vorher nochma hier rein  )


----------



## black soul (28. März 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> @ Wolfgang - warum hat denn der Dämpfer 2 verschiedene "löcher" - was isses denn für einer?



keine ahnung warum, ist bei spezi so gewesen.
dämpfer ist ein fox van 222, hab ich mal gekauft als ersatz falls meiner schlapp macht.
222 ist allerdings fürs sx trail nicht das wahre, wegen geo. kann man aber mit dem entsprechenden shuttel machen.


----------



## overkill_KA (29. März 2012)

Hi
hat jemand eine *Hope Pro 2 Evo* HR Achse da die er mir verkaufen kann?
Der letze User hat mir leider nur eine Pro 2 verkauft, deshalb suche ich wieder.

Gruß


----------



## ms06-rider (29. März 2012)

Heute jemand Lust biken zu gehen? Abfahrt so gegen 4e rum, geplant 5 Runden Smdh - heimfahrt kurz vor dunkel


----------



## lowrider89 (29. März 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Heute jemand Lust biken zu gehen? Abfahrt so gegen 4e rum, geplant 5 Runden Smdh - heimfahrt kurz vor dunkel



Du Tier leider habe ich keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (29. März 2012)

Wer gehtn am So nach Beerfelden? Hätte vlt ein Platz frei


----------



## endurobiker17 (29. März 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Wer gehtn am So nach Beerfelden? Hätte vlt ein Platz frei



Hier ich  Würde mich auch am Spritgeld beteiligen


----------



## SLXDriver (29. März 2012)

endurobiker17 schrieb:


> Hier ich  Würde mich auch am Spritgeld beteiligen



Du dreckiger assi -.-


----------



## SLXDriver (29. März 2012)

JAAA DÄmpfer is da!!! 
JIPPI YEEAHH!!


----------



## lowrider89 (29. März 2012)

endurobiker17 schrieb:


> Hier ich  Würde mich auch am Spritgeld beteiligen



Tjoar so wie es aussieht ist der Platz schon wech^^


----------



## Freeloader (30. März 2012)

Mein Helm ist immer noch nicht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (30. März 2012)

So, hier der Zugfahrerplan für Sonntag nach Beerfelden:

Abfahrt KA HBF: 09:28, Gleis 7
Umsteigen in Heidelberg -> Eberbach und in Eberbach in den Bus mit Fahrradhänger.
Ankunft Beerfelden Bikepark: 11:56.

Rückfahrt:
Beerfelden ab: 18:56.
Ankunft in Karlsruhe ca. 21:30.

Bisher fahren wohl Kai, Julian, ich. Will noch jemand mitfahren?


----------



## black soul (30. März 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> JAAA DÄmpfer is da!!!
> JIPPI YEEAHH!!



wenn er jetzt noch funktioniert
brauchst meinen aber nich heute bringen.
viel spass am WE
grüssle


----------



## Freeloader (30. März 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> [...] Will noch jemand mitfahren?



Ich vielleicht.


----------



## SLXDriver (30. März 2012)

Ja er liegt in Germersheim.. Sie haben nix gesagt wegen verschicken.. Wenn nicht hol ichs morgen ab und bekomm nen Schaltwerk vom Alex---> Trek


----------



## Pead (30. März 2012)

Ist morgen jemand am Strommasten?


----------



## Freeloader (30. März 2012)

Weiß noch nicht  aber Flo wollte gehen


----------



## ms06-rider (30. März 2012)

Bin Strommasten  Da ich eh nix effektives machen werde - so gegen 1 oder 2 Strommasten?!


----------



## Saci (31. März 2012)

Sorry, muss mein Knie für So - Beerfelden schonen.. daher wohl eher nicht .


----------



## SLXDriver (31. März 2012)

Jo warsch ^^

EDIT: Krass schon 2 uhr ^^ ich denk dann doch eher gegen 15 uhr oda so..


----------



## Pead (31. März 2012)

14Uhr sollte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (31. März 2012)

, nene, heut is Frühjahrsputz inner Bude angesagt..


----------



## SLXDriver (31. März 2012)

**** you Trek... 



Bis 23 nm soll man sie anziehen.. Ich war bei ca 12 nm und die ******** zerreists in der Mitte...!!-.-

... Der ganze Stress umonst! Jetzt kann ich doch nur mitm HT nach Beer.....


----------



## Freeloader (31. März 2012)

Fährst du zug?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (31. März 2012)

Sind wir ja ein nettes Grüppchen morgen!


----------



## SLXDriver (31. März 2012)

Und ich bin gaaaanz hinten


----------



## black soul (1. April 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> **** you Trek...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du bist schon ein held. wer nach den drehmomentvorgaben anzieht............na ja.
viel spass heute.


----------



## deepinthewood (1. April 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich was ich mir zu Ostern wünsche *crazy shit*

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/249048/


----------



## ms06-rider (1. April 2012)

deepinthewood schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich was ich mir zu Ostern wünsche *crazy shit*
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/249048/



 Richtig gut kommt das aber nur wenn du so fahren kannst wie die Jungs ausm Video. Dann noch n YT untern Arsch und irgendwelche CC-Klamotten und nen Motorradhelm


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. April 2012)

Gut war's heut!
Jens, kannst du mir noch den Link zu dem UK Shop da schicken? Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (1. April 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> du bist schon ein held. wer nach den drehmomentvorgaben anzieht............na ja.
> viel spass heute.



22 nm angegeben, 17 eingestellt und bei max 15 gebrochen, wo ist da das problem?


----------



## Freeloader (1. April 2012)

dirtbikebitz

bzw

mountainbikebitz

gehören zusammen aber haben teilweise andere sachen...

Heut wars leider geil. War cool mit euch zu fahren.


----------



## speschelaisd (1. April 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> *Heut wars leider geil. War cool mit euch zu fahren.*



Yeahh, Worldcup Boyzz


----------



## endurobiker17 (1. April 2012)

karlsruher wörldkapps  ne war echt gut heute
@ Jens und Kai: Noch gut heim gefunden?


----------



## SLXDriver (1. April 2012)

Ja man war Bombe!!


----------



## Freeloader (2. April 2012)

Das ist nicht verarscht sondern ignoriert und das darf man...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (2. April 2012)

Hä?
..


----------



## Freeloader (2. April 2012)

Ja dann aufs ibc team warten...


----------



## SLXDriver (2. April 2012)

Dann mal Prost!


----------



## lowrider89 (2. April 2012)

Ich versteh grade nur Bahnhof


----------



## endurobiker17 (2. April 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ich versteh grade nur Bahnhof



geht mir genauso  

Heute jemand am SMDH anzutreffen?


----------



## speschelaisd (2. April 2012)

Ich werd vielleicht gegen Abend vorbeischauen.


----------



## lowrider89 (2. April 2012)

Ist Morgen jemand von den Wööörllddddccaaappppp Bikern jemand zum Training bereit


----------



## endurobiker17 (2. April 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ist Morgen jemand von den Wööörllddddccaaappppp Bikern jemand zum Training bereit



Jo ich, habs bzw. schaffs heute nicht mehr


----------



## speschelaisd (2. April 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ist Morgen jemand von den Wööörllddddccaaappppp Bikern jemand zum Training bereit



Wo ?


----------



## SLXDriver (2. April 2012)

Hier und da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (2. April 2012)

Auch so. Ne, würd nämlich auch gern mitfahren


----------



## SLXDriver (2. April 2012)

Ja ich wär evtl auch dabei, wenns zeitlich passt


----------



## lowrider89 (3. April 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Wo ?



Kennst du du krassen SMDH? Da tummel sich so einige Wörldcäpbiker


----------



## speschelaisd (3. April 2012)

Denn ich...des is voll wöaldcup  

Habt ihr schon ne Zeit festgelegt?


----------



## Pead (3. April 2012)

15Uhr?


----------



## Saci (3. April 2012)

alos wenn ihr immer so früh wörldkapp-trainieren geht fühl ich mich voll benachteiligt.. kann erst ab 5 oben sein..


----------



## jatschek (3. April 2012)

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen bist du ja auch der Pro unter den Wörldkäppern. Ich mein, wer Beerfelden mit nem fast Hardtail rockt, hat ja eigentlich kein Training mehr notwendig. Also kannst auch später zum Training kommen. Logisch oder?


----------



## black soul (3. April 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> fühl ich mich voll benachteiligt..




ohhhhh du armer
siehe jatschek


----------



## Saci (3. April 2012)

Schuldegung.. blablabla.. HOMO Jatschek   ... omg.. und jetzt raus aus UNSEREM Wörldkap-Lokal-Forum.. du.. äähm.. unhold!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (3. April 2012)

Maul halten, meld mich doch beim Admin...


----------



## lowrider89 (3. April 2012)

Warte das kommt noch


----------



## deepinthewood (3. April 2012)

...schon gemeldet ...und der Admin war echt sauer


----------



## jatschek (3. April 2012)

Macht nüscht, hab zich Alternativaccounts.


----------



## speschelaisd (4. April 2012)

Habt jemand Bock am Dual Fun Race mitzumachen?


----------



## SLXDriver (4. April 2012)

Wann & Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (4. April 2012)

sa. in wildbad


----------



## Freeloader (4. April 2012)

Ich nicht 

Ich überleg mir grad irgend ne Saisonkarte zu kaufen...

Was sind denn allgemein eure Bikepläne dieses Jahr? Könnte bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen


----------



## speschelaisd (4. April 2012)

Ich werd mir die Gravity Card holen. Wenn du dir halt nur für einen Park ne Saisonkarte holst, bist du so gebunden.


----------



## Freeloader (4. April 2012)

Eben deshalb überleg ich mir auch die GC


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (4. April 2012)

Wenn da Flims dabei wäre, wäre die Entscheidung auch einfacher, wa?


----------



## SLXDriver (4. April 2012)

Gravity Card: fÃ¤ngt erst 28. April an, endet 1 Monat frÃ¼her. FÃ¼r 1993er JahrgÃ¤nge ist sie 5 â¬ teurer als ne BaWiBa Saisonkarte.
Dabei sind (fÃ¼r mich attraktive Bikeparks) Leogang, Winterberg, Bad Wildbad, Zaberberg, und ein paar Parks in Bayern und noch einige andere, die mich aber nicht reizen.

ich werde sie mir kaufen, weil ich dieses Jahr wenns klappt auf jeden nach Leogang und Winterberg will!


----------



## Freeloader (4. April 2012)

Flims kostet 33â¬ pro Tag

Saisonkarte 825â¬ - aber da ist auch noch der gesamte Winter 2012/13 mit drin


----------



## speschelaisd (4. April 2012)

Boahh...des is ja voll teuer.

Und die Gravity Card is bis Jahrgang 93 5â¬ billiger als die Saisonkarte in Wiba


----------



## Freeloader (4. April 2012)

Und sonst 65â¬ teurer. Also wenn man 3-4 tage in nen anderen Park geht, lohnt sichs schon 

Hat eigentlich jemand Bilder von uns in Beer gefunden?


----------



## lowrider89 (4. April 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> sa. in wildbad



Sa Wiba klingt gut^^ Nach´m Biken geht es dann noch chillen und grillen bei Dudes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (4. April 2012)

Ne, Bilder hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.

Wird dann ein Wildbadwochenende


----------



## SLXDriver (4. April 2012)

Dann warens halt 5  billiger Ich hab sie mir geholt


----------



## lowrider89 (4. April 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ne, Bilder hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> Wird dann ein Wildbadwochenende



Habe ich nicht sowas Gestern gesagt?


----------



## speschelaisd (4. April 2012)

Ja, so in etwa


----------



## deepinthewood (4. April 2012)

Wetter soll nur leider am Samstag recht bescheiden werden...

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=098220&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## SLXDriver (4. April 2012)

Nicht nur Samstag.. Morgen wirds nochmal gut, dann kommt meine Schraube, dann is mein Downhiller fertig und dann wirds kacke... DANKE! (für nix)... -.- So ne kaka


----------



## Saci (5. April 2012)

Du Opföäääääääää!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (5. April 2012)

So weeeer fährt morgen nach BWB? 
Hat jmd. noch ein Plätzchen oder mag sich alternativ mit dem Zug hinbewegen?


----------



## Waldgeist (5. April 2012)

Zug fährt wohl (noch) nicht.
Unfall mit Schwertransporter am Bahnübergang Söllingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (5. April 2012)

Oh, Danke für die Info! 
Na dann, wer hat nen Autoplatz?


----------



## lowrider89 (5. April 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> So weeeer fährt morgen nach BWB?
> Hat jmd. noch ein Plätzchen oder mag sich alternativ mit dem Zug hinbewegen?



Hier ich aber Platz habe ich keinen mehr im Auto^^


----------



## speschelaisd (5. April 2012)

Morgen zweite Tageshälfte, oder?


----------



## lowrider89 (5. April 2012)

Rischtisch!


----------



## Saci (5. April 2012)

Viel Saß Buwe, falled ned noo und mached eich ned wäääh!


----------



## KA-Biker (7. April 2012)

Wenn von euch hat`s in der Nähe des Wildschweingehege gemault heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (7. April 2012)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Wenn von euch hat`s in der Nähe des Wildschweingehege gemault heute?


 

...mich schon mal nicht ...aber was genau soll da passiert sein?


----------



## Saci (7. April 2012)

?? wie? was is passiert?


----------



## speschelaisd (7. April 2012)

Kuck mal Tobias


----------



## lowrider89 (7. April 2012)

JJJEEEAAAAHHHH Boy


----------



## Saci (7. April 2012)

OUTSCH.. ahtter sich aua gemacht??? .. ^^ - das Team besteht bald nur noch aus Krüppeln


----------



## speschelaisd (7. April 2012)

Hallo, nur weil ihr euch immer selber zerstört


----------



## Freeloader (7. April 2012)

Immer hart am Gas 

Alles gut bei euch?


----------



## Saci (7. April 2012)

ajo, wohl 1-2 wochen zwangspause .. aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts ^^ -.-


----------



## Freeloader (7. April 2012)

Willst du das irgendwie spezifizieren?


----------



## ms06-rider (7. April 2012)

Ihr solltet mal sicherheitsbewusster fahren  Oder einfach Physik studieren, das reguliert dann die Frequenz mit der ihr Fahren könnt gewaltig.. Menno kein Bock mehr zu lernen grad, zumals voll der Bockmist ist den ich lernen muss   Gute Besserung allen Verletzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (7. April 2012)

Naja Wiba ist mitleer weile so langweilig geworden das wir uns den Kick holen in dem wir mit Absicht stürzen


----------



## Saci (7. April 2012)

@Jens- ich erklärs dir im ICQ


----------



## KA-Biker (7. April 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> ?? wie? was is passiert?



Ich habs nur am Funk gehört, dass am Gehege "Action" ist.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. April 2012)

Hahaha, nettes Bild!
Allerdings war das natürlich nur ein gekonnter One-Foot-Nose-Wheelie und wäre das ein Video würde man sehen, wie ich mich souverän zurück auf den Sattel gesetzt habe und weitergefahren bin!


----------



## Freeloader (8. April 2012)

Hab grad noch Bilder vom März gefunden. Vllt noch unbekannt?

1
2


----------



## Saci (8. April 2012)

Ja, warn noch unbekannt - mir zumindest - dankeschöön


----------



## SLXDriver (9. April 2012)

Kommt jemand am Mi mit nach Wiba?


----------



## lowrider89 (9. April 2012)

Mi da wo jeder normale Mensch arbeiten gehen muss


----------



## black soul (9. April 2012)

gibts hier normale menschen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (9. April 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> gibts hier normale menschen ?



inzwischen bin ich auch sehr am zweifeln..


----------



## SLXDriver (9. April 2012)

Stimmt ja, Schülerferien, sowas abnormales :O


----------



## Saci (9. April 2012)

Vielleicht liegts auch am überdurchschnittlich hohen Anteil an Wörldkapp-Fahrern hier im Fred, der das übermaß an fehrerischen können hier in textform bündelt und somit dieses Schreiberisch hohe NIWO erzeugt... eventuell..


----------



## SLXDriver (9. April 2012)

Guter Gedankengang, könnte man weiter verfolgen..


----------



## ms06-rider (9. April 2012)

oh leutz 

@Kai: Ich komm mit  Fährst du mit der Bahn oder mim Auto? Würde sagen den Zug um 9:19 am Hbf wenn wir mit der Bahn fahren? Oder von mir aus auch noch der um 10:05. Kommste denn eig mim Trek oder mim Canyon? ... **** dich doch du Arsch, ich will auch frei  Muss auf 2 Klausuren lernen, kann nicht ... Also genieß deine regnerischen Schulferien *Schadenfreude*


----------



## Freeloader (9. April 2012)

Verdammt, dachte erst "ja wenn flo geht kann ichs mir ja überlegen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (9. April 2012)

Naja ich würde dann auf jeden Fall an eurer Stelle Regenreifen aufziehen - wenns in der Nacht davor wie angekündigt gute 10mm runterlässt dürfte es leicht feucht sein


----------



## SLXDriver (10. April 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Verdammt, dachte erst "ja wenn flo geht kann ichs mir ja überlegen"



Wie jetzt und wenn ich geh nicht? Ich hät dich ja mitgenommen... 

Ne ich muss noch überlegen, evtl muss ich doch noch was anderes machen, wenns zu versifft ist in Wiba hab ich eh keine Lust, wenn man nur rumrutscht hab ich keine große lust, vorallem hab ich keine anderen Reifen und auch keine lust die zu tauschen wenn ich welche hätte ;D

Ich meld mich nochmal, ich könnte warsch fahren  (aber ich denke das wird eher spontan, wenn ich geh)


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (10. April 2012)

Hey, wer hat denn nun vor am WE nach Barr zu gehen?

Hätte schon Bock mir das anzuschauen, falls also wer hinfährt und noch ein Plätzchen frei hat: ich nehme es gerne


----------



## Saci (10. April 2012)

hey, ich/wir werden evtl. hinfahren - je nach wetter, aber hatten angedacht dort zu nächtigen. SA auf SO - abedns bissile feiern oder so  ^^ - aber wird wohl alles recht spontan entschieden. würd mich dann grad melden


----------



## lowrider89 (10. April 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Wie jetzt und wenn ich geh nicht? Ich hät dich ja mitgenommen...
> 
> Ne ich muss noch überlegen, evtl muss ich doch noch was anderes machen, wenns zu versifft ist in Wiba hab ich eh keine Lust, wenn man nur rumrutscht hab ich keine große lust, vorallem hab ich keine anderen Reifen und auch keine lust die zu tauschen wenn ich welche hätte ;D
> 
> Ich meld mich nochmal, ich könnte warsch fahren  (aber ich denke das wird eher spontan, wenn ich geh)



So ein gelaber ^^ Der Jonas und ich waren Gestern wieder in Wiba und es war echt perfekt. Klar ist man dreckig geworden... aber wer will den schon immer bei schönen Wetter fahren


----------



## ms06-rider (10. April 2012)

Ich! 

Und das vollkommen berechtigt - ich darf danach mim Zug heimeiern, kann mich also net vorher gemütlich umziehen, und daheim muss das Radel in mein Zimmer...


----------



## SLXDriver (10. April 2012)

Rischtig. Dieses Wochenende ist schon Barr? Mhmmm... klingt verlockend


----------



## lowrider89 (10. April 2012)

Alter seit ihr paar Mimosen  xD


----------



## deepinthewood (10. April 2012)

Die *Mimose* (_Mimosa pudica_), auch *Schamhafte Sinnpflanze* genannt


Paßt zu mir--->


----------



## Freeloader (10. April 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Der Jonas und ich waren Gestern wieder in Wiba [...]



So? und wieso stand hier dann nix davon? 

Naja, muss sowieso noch mein Knie schonen. Ist noch zickig von dem cc-worldcäp letzte woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (10. April 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> So? und wieso stand hier dann nix davon?
> 
> Naja, muss sowieso noch mein Knie schonen. Ist noch zickig von dem cc-worldcäp letzte woche


 

Das erzählen die doch bloss, um cool zu wirken


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (10. April 2012)

Nach der aktuellen Wettervorhersage würde sich der Samstag wohl noch mal zum Radeln anbieten. Hat da schon jemand was geplant?
Je nachdem wie das mit Barr läuft, könnte man nämlich zur Abwechslung nochmal nach BF, am besten mit der ganzen Rasselbande aka Worldcupgang?


----------



## ms06-rider (10. April 2012)

BF = Zu lange Zugfahrt - außerdem muss ich lernen -.- Wie schaff ich das eigentlich jedes mal aufs neue erst dann anzufangen wenn es eigentlich zu spät ist ? ...


----------



## lowrider89 (10. April 2012)

Also ich bin net da. Am We bin ich ufm Rennen aber net in Barr


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (10. April 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> BF = Zu lange Zugfahrt - außerdem muss ich lernen -.- Wie schaff ich das eigentlich jedes mal aufs neue erst dann anzufangen wenn es eigentlich zu spät ist ? ...



Also Samstag brauch ich nach BF von meinem Kaff aus 2h50min. Von Karlsruhe aus müssten es dann 2h 20 min oder so sein 
Geht doch eigentlich. Zurück einen Tick länger. Passt eigentlich schon, haben das letztes Jahr auch 2-3 mal so gemacht


----------



## Freeloader (10. April 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Also ich bin net da. Am We bin ich ufm Rennen aber net in Barr



Wo denn dann?

Kaum bin ich mit den wörldcäps unnerwegs verlier ich den anschluss


----------



## speschelaisd (10. April 2012)

Wo wohl...beim *Wöaldkap* in KGB


----------



## SLXDriver (10. April 2012)

Ich will halt nicht, dass sich unter meinen Fingernägeln Dreck sammelt!!!!...

(morgen BaWiBa wird nix, ist was dazwischen gekommen, sorry)

Edit: Dann schreibt man was und schon 5 andere poser posen und posten hier rum, tze tze (Anapher, wenn wir jetzt hier gebildet werden )


----------



## ms06-rider (10. April 2012)

Und wenn wir schon bei Bildung sind vergesst nicht: Zu jedem Ket gibt es einen Bra, aber nicht zu jedem Bra einen Ket. Aus dem Grund, dass man das Skalarprodukt in der Diracschreibweise gerne als <a|b> schreiben können will und dies natürlich für alle Kets und Bras funktionieren soll führt man die verallgemeinerten Kets ein. Damit erlaubt man es, auch Funktionen, die selbst nicht quadratintegrabel sind, als Kets zu beschreiben, solange nur ihr Skalarprodukt mit sämlichen anderen Bras definiert ist. Dies erlaubt es die Symmetrie zwischen dem Hilbert Raum der  Kets und dem zum Hilbertraum der Kets komplementären Raum der Bras wieder herzustellen. Selbstverständlich bilden die verallgemeinerten Kets an sich keinen physikalischen Zustand, allerdings sind diese eine sehr geschickte Rechenhilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (10. April 2012)

"Damit erlaubt man es" macht keinen Sinn. Der Rest passt. Allerdings ist das in Textform auch nicht viel verständlicher als die mathematisch korrekte Schreibweise.


KGB is ja schweineweitweg 

@ Kai: War schon klar, in einem vorherigen Post hast du 3 mal in einer Zeile "Keine ...Lust" geschrieben ....


----------



## lowrider89 (12. April 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Hab grad noch Bilder vom März gefunden. Vllt noch unbekannt?
> 
> 1
> 2



Sage mol wo hastn die Bilder her?


----------



## speschelaisd (12. April 2012)

Hat jemand von euch Bock bei nem Endurorennen mitmachen?

http://enduroseries.net/index.php?o...6f6d9c848ae0211abc1cb8579a5&catids=44&lang=de


----------



## lowrider89 (12. April 2012)

Da bin ich net da^^


----------



## speschelaisd (12. April 2012)

Du bist da wo das Rennen is 

...odaa?


----------



## SLXDriver (12. April 2012)

Das ist 2 Tage vorm Winterberg rennen^^ dann eher ned sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (12. April 2012)

Das is ja bei den Dirt Masters dabei.


----------



## Freeloader (12. April 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Sage mol wo hastn die Bilder her?



Von hier + bisschen rumklicken 

Wochenendpläne? Also außer den 2 Rennen 

Weiß immer noch nicht ob mein Knie einen Biketag durchhält. Aber hab halt schon lust zu fahren


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (12. April 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Von hier + bisschen rumklicken
> 
> Wochenendpläne? Also außer den 2 Rennen
> 
> Weiß immer noch nicht ob mein Knie einen Biketag durchhält. Aber hab halt schon lust zu fahren



Kommste mitm Zug mit uns nach BF!

Achja, Endurorennen klingt nach Spaß!


----------



## Freeloader (12. April 2012)

Wenn ich mitkomm hab ich 2 Plätze im Auto frei - dann heissts bei euch Stöckchen ziehen 

Ach, an welchem Tag?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (12. April 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Wenn ich mitkomm hab ich 2 Plätze im Auto frei - dann heissts bei euch Stöckchen ziehen
> 
> Ach, an welchem Tag?



Dips! Shotgun, whatever! 

Ich wäre für Samstag. Wetterbericht spricht dafür und dann könnte man sich überlegen am Sonntag das Rennen in Barr noch zu besuchen.


----------



## Freeloader (12. April 2012)

Wer wär denn alles in Bf dabei außer uns 2?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (12. April 2012)

Also Interesse bekundet hatten bisher Conrad, Lars und Peter.
Der Rest ist ja eher auf den Rennen oder lernen


----------



## SLXDriver (12. April 2012)

Ich geh auch,
Jemand jetzt zum SMDH?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (12. April 2012)

Auch nach Beerfelden Kai?

Tim will eventuell auch - vielleicht kriegen wir sogar alle in Autos unter?


----------



## Freeloader (12. April 2012)

Also ich halte mir mal bis Freitag abend alles offen, dann gibts ne Entscheidung. Würde eher früher hin und früher heim, als andersrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (12. April 2012)

auch auf diesem wege, damits die andern au mitbekommen: HAPPY BÖRTHDÄI TOOOBII!!! - immer schön Wörldkapp bleiben, weißte ja


----------



## SLXDriver (12. April 2012)

Alles Gute Tobi 

Ich hab extra für dich ein Video gemacht!  Schau in der Beschreibung 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_GysvoQx2s"]Strommasten Downhill Ettlingen... aus Langeweile...      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## speschelaisd (12. April 2012)

Auch vom mit alles Gute.

So, hier mal n Videoprojekt von mir und n paar Kumpels. Sagt mal bitte wir ihr es findet bzw. was wir noch besser machen könnten.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwUjFP1k4Z8&context=C4c02cdaADvjVQa1PpcFMhdDPxWx4QbHuU0OmxHRN8P38ubarVdX0%3D


----------



## Freeloader (12. April 2012)

Alles Gute auch von mir.

Zu deinem Video Jonas:

Eigentlich schon echt gut, aber man merkt sofort, dass die erste Kamera um Welten besser ist als die 2te. Auch besser als die Gopro - aber onboard darf ja immer ne schlechtere Qualy haben. Bei den von außen gefilten Sachen stört der Qualitätsabfall leider sehr.
Aber wenn man alles nur mit einer filmt musst du halt noch ofter hochlaufen 

Wodurch man eigentlich jedes Video verbessern kann ist ein kurzer schnitt. Also jede Perspektive nur sehr kurz zeigen und nicht so "nachfilmen" wie ihr das gemacht habt. Allerdings ist der Aufwand für so viele Schnitte und Perspektiven immens und die Aufwand/Nutzen-Abschätzung muss halt jeder für sich machen.

Am Anfang ist das gefilmte mir etwas zu verwackelt, da würde sich ne Steadycam im Eigenbau oder was Glidecammäßiges gut machen. Dafür dass sowas aber wohl nicht vorhanden war ist es erstaunlich ruhig später im Video.

Und dann ist mir noch die Musik zu langsam. 

Sonst aber echt schon top  - auch wenn sich das jetzt negativ liest, aber du wolltest ja nur wissen was du verbessern kannst und nicht was ihr gut gemacht habt


----------



## SLXDriver (12. April 2012)

Vid von Nutzer entfernt


----------



## speschelaisd (12. April 2012)

Das war wegen dem Lied...wurde von der GEMA gesperrt.

@Jens: 
Ne, ich find das sehr wichtig und auch gut, denn ich wollte ja wie gesagt Verbesserungsvorschläge wissen. Danke mal


----------



## endurobiker17 (12. April 2012)

Wie Jens schon gesagt hat, das mit den unterschiedlichen Kameras ist wirklich etwas störend bzw. im ersten Moment irritierend. Ansonsten vielleicht etwas mehr Fahrsequenzen und weniger von der Umgebung filmen, das ist am Anfang zwar nett, aber wenn es mehrmals während der Fahrsequenzen kommt nervt es leicht (mich zumindest- ich denke hier unterscheiden sich Geschmäcker) 

Sonst gut gefahren und macht Lust auf mehr 

@Tobi: Auch von mir hier nochmals alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## speschelaisd (12. April 2012)

Ja, geb ich dir recht. Wir hab halt nur bis nach dem Gang Bang gefilmt. Der ganze untere teil fehlt noch. Da war es nicht so ganz einfach viel Fahrsequenzen unterzubringen. Aber das nächste Mal versuchen wir es besser zu machen


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (12. April 2012)

Jup Jens, lass morgen einfach noch mal quatschen.

Und danke für die Glückwünsche!

Jonas, magste das Video nicht mal bei mtb-news hochladen? Ich hab's verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (12. April 2012)

Ich habs leider nicht auf meinem Laptop. Aber er will es mit nem anderen Lied noch mal hochladen. Ich post den Link dann nochmal


----------



## Freeloader (12. April 2012)

Achso  

So eine tolle Regel besagt auch: Bild nach musik schneiden und nicht andersrum. Und wenn man einfach das Lied wechseln kann, wurde das wohl nicht gemacht


----------



## speschelaisd (12. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wie er es macht...ich halt mich da raus. Ich fahr lieber


----------



## Freeloader (12. April 2012)

Gute Entscheidung 


â¬: Ich denke Beerfelden steht 

Wer wÃ¼rde noch mitfahren? Spritgeld wird brÃ¼derlich geteilt - 1 Platz hats noch


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (13. April 2012)

Bin ich in deiner Platzliste schon gesetzt? Also ich komme natürlich mit 
Spritgeld versteht sich ja von selbst


----------



## ms06-rider (13. April 2012)

Jemand biken - jetzt dann bald? Ich würde dann planmäßig gegen 4e oder so losfahren - brauch noch was zu essen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (13. April 2012)

Ja, du bist schon gesetzt. Dips hat gereicht


----------



## ms06-rider (13. April 2012)

Ist der Platz noch frei? Falls ja würde ich den glaub nehmen


----------



## Freeloader (13. April 2012)

JA


----------



## SLXDriver (13. April 2012)

einmal peter und ich

http://youtu.be/RKC0q6V3Rho

ich bin morgen gegen 10:30 in Beerfelden


----------



## endurobiker17 (13. April 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> einmal peter und ich
> 
> http://youtu.be/RKC0q6V3Rho
> 
> ich bin morgen gegen 10:30 in Beerfelden




Über diesen Kackstein im dritten Teil fahr ich auch immer


----------



## ms06-rider (13. April 2012)

Liegt daran, dass ihr im dritten Teil ne total beschissene und langweilige Linie fahrt - allesamt...Vielleicht kleb ich mir doch auch ma die Gopro an Helm und mach ma ne Abfahrt, damit ihr ne schönere Line seht, allerdings müsste man die eigentlich erstmal shapen... 
Und stell deine Cam höher Kai, die is immernoch zu tief ...


----------



## SLXDriver (13. April 2012)

Ich mag sie


----------



## endurobiker17 (13. April 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Liegt daran, dass ihr im dritten Teil ne total beschissene und langweilige Linie fahrt - allesamt...Vielleicht kleb ich mir doch auch ma die Gopro an Helm und mach ma ne Abfahrt, damit ihr ne schönere Line seht, allerdings müsste man die eigentlich erstmal shapen...
> Und stell deine Cam höher Kai, die is immernoch zu tief ...



Du meinst die Line, wenn man die erste links nimmt, und dann die 2 steindrops mitnimmt oder? Aber danach gehts eigentlich nur geradeaus runter


----------



## ms06-rider (13. April 2012)

Joa, alllerdings fahr ich nach den Drops direkt wieder links raus, da da allerdings noch kein Anlieger oder so ist kann man die Linie halt noch net schnell nehmen ... Wollten dann auch noch nen kleinen Kicker rein bauen, dann wäre die Linie mMn deutlich besser, wobei se des meiner Meinung nach jetzt schon ist ...


----------



## Saci (14. April 2012)

glaub am SO dreh ich au ne kleine runde, ma testen obs geht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endurobiker17 (14. April 2012)

So, jetzt poste ich auch mal nen Video von mir  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X4_mCQB11w"]Strommasten DH Ettlingen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Die GoPro hat mir übrigens nen Kumpel geliehen, ist nicht meine (leider)


----------



## KA-Biker (14. April 2012)

endurobiker17 schrieb:


> So, jetzt poste ich auch mal nen Video von mir
> 
> Strommasten DH Ettlingen      - YouTube
> 
> Die GoPro hat mir übrigens nen Kumpel geliehen, ist nicht meine (leider)



Isch halt eh gscheids Radl,..do klappert nix.


----------



## SLXDriver (14. April 2012)

Echt assozial leise -.- Meins klappert wie sau obwohl ich da so schön dick Schlauch drum gemacht hab. Bist echt schnell geworden Julian!


----------



## Pead (14. April 2012)

Bei mir klappert auch nix!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (14. April 2012)

Pead schrieb:


> Bei mir klappert auch nix!



Jedenfalls keine Kette!


----------



## SLXDriver (14. April 2012)

Gib mal deine Kette Pead!


----------



## speschelaisd (14. April 2012)

Das sind halt DEMO's


----------



## Pead (14. April 2012)

Kai, die Kette liegt in Senf und Ketchup. Sollte aber noch genießbar sein...


----------



## SLXDriver (14. April 2012)

Jippi Yeah, so nochmal für euch ein Woeärldkäp Video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZstVw3_z9w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endurobiker17 (14. April 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Jippi Yeah, so nochmal für euch ein Woeärldkäp Video!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZstVw3_z9w&feature=youtu.be



Hahahaha bei Kai kann man echt immer das Phänomen des Posens beobachten, sobald Leute an der Strecke stehen zieht er nen Whip


----------



## SLXDriver (14. April 2012)

standard  (ich hab überall geposed, ist ja woeärldkäp!)


----------



## ms06-rider (14. April 2012)

Aber nen Whip zieht er net - den kann er net, er macht immer nur nen halben Crossup


----------



## endurobiker17 (14. April 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Aber nen Whip zieht er net - den kann er net, er macht immer nur nen halben Crossup



Ich fahr in der Regel hinter ihm und meistens kommt schon was brauchbares raus. Zumindest drückt er ihn nicht mit den Füßen raus und "lenkt" ihn raus. Ist nicht perfekt und ausbaufähig, aber man kann es als Whip durchgehen lassen.  Ich will auch wieder nach Beerfelden!


----------



## SLXDriver (14. April 2012)

Ja, theoretisch kann ich ihn (halbwegs) aber nur nicht gut, sodass es eher glücksache ist, ob es mich mault oder ob ich ihn steh... also deswegen kann mans wohl eher ned whip nennen  im helmvideo sieht man ja aba auch nix





Das nächste mal bis zum Anschlag


----------



## SLXDriver (14. April 2012)

Langsam macht das Schneiden ein wenig spaß, solange es einigermaßen funktioniert, ich glaube ich habe jetzt raus wie das so funtzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (15. April 2012)

Kuck mal Jens


----------



## deepinthewood (15. April 2012)

...der Jens mit neuem Helm  ( kein TLD?!  )


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. April 2012)

Wo hastn das Bild schon wieder her Jonas?


----------



## speschelaisd (15. April 2012)

Tja, das würdet ihr gerne wissen 

Ne, ich habs hier ausm Downhillfotoalbum.


----------



## Saci (15. April 2012)

der Helm is echt .. schrecklich... sorry Jens,a ber uaf dem bild kommts echt krass rüber  ..


----------



## speschelaisd (15. April 2012)

Kennt jemand von euch die E-Mail Adresse von dem Foto Opa aus Wildbad?

[email protected] ????


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. April 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch die E-Mail Adresse von dem Foto Opa aus Wildbad?
> 
> [email protected] ????



[email protected] 

Und ISCH kann auch:


----------



## Freeloader (15. April 2012)

Fein, jetzt braucht nur noch Flo eins, dann ist unser Auto versorgt.

@ Tobi: Dein Foto sieht viel schneller aus, obwohl ich denke dass es eher andersrum war. alleine schon wegen dem Anlauf


----------



## ms06-rider (15. April 2012)

freeloader schrieb:


> dein foto sieht viel schneller aus...



haha


----------



## SLXDriver (15. April 2012)

Darf ich nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (15. April 2012)

So doppelpost:
War von euch (außer Tobi) schonmal einer im Bikepark Osternohe? Das Ding sieht extrem geil und spaßig aus! [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nObBtbscs2c"]Bikepark Osternohe 06.04.2012 [Full HD]      - YouTube[/nomedia]
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=oster...a:de:official&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&sa=N&tab=wl

Wie siehts aus, hätte ihr lust mal mit der Meute an nem guten Wochenende alle für 2 Tage dahin zu tuckern?


----------



## lowrider89 (16. April 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch die E-Mail Adresse von dem Foto Opa aus Wildbad?
> 
> [email protected] ????



Ey haste die Bilder schon Jonas?
P.s ja ich lebe noch


----------



## Saci (16. April 2012)

Sieht auf jeeden Fall ziemlich spaßig aus - wo liegt denn Ostern-ohne?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (16. April 2012)

Das ist bei Nürnberg. 
Ich war da letztes Jahr als Red Bull District Ride war. Von Nürnberg kommt man easy mit dem Zug hin, muss dann noch ein kleines Stück treten (also falls man lieber in NBG pennen will, ich kenn da z.B. jmd und abends geht da halt dann doch etwas mehr als in Osternohe ). 
Fand ich ziemlich spaßig, bisschen ähnlich wie Beerfelden, also viele Sprünge usw. und ziemlich flowig. 
Ich wäre auf jeden Fall noch mal dabei


----------



## Freeloader (16. April 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> noch [...] treten.



Dann nicht! 

Ich fahr bis Mai noch in Beerfelden, Albstadt oder Wildbad und danach gehts nach Lac. ON ist dagegen schon sehr weit weg - auch wenns nach Spaß aussieht.


----------



## lowrider89 (16. April 2012)

Bin überall dabei


----------



## ms06-rider (16. April 2012)

Wie kommst du nach Lacce?


----------



## speschelaisd (16. April 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Bin überall dabei



hab ich auch vor

Weiß einer wie das mit der Gravitycard läuft? Mit dem Bild...und wann bekommt man die richtige Karte?

Und die Bilder hab ich noch nicht Alex.


----------



## lowrider89 (16. April 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Wie kommst du nach Lacce?



Ähm Auto? xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (16. April 2012)

Gravity card Formular auf der BWB seite runterladen, drucken, ausfüllen. Mit passbild und Geld in BWB abgeben. Wer schon vorm 28 zahlt bekommt die Tageskarte in Wiba für den halben Preis. 

Osternohe 3h autofahrt. Lac ebenfalls auf jeden fall wieder! Nicht nur 1 mal am besten. 

gruß


----------



## lowrider89 (16. April 2012)

Bäh ne dann lohnt sich Osternohe net dann lieber nochmal 2std Autofahrt in kauf nehmen und nach Bmais und Spicak fahren


----------



## SLXDriver (16. April 2012)

Naja, 4 std weniger autofahren...
Oder halt erst osternohe und dann weiter


----------



## SLXDriver (16. April 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> (also falls man lieber in NBG pennen will, ich kenn da z.B. jmd und abends geht da halt dann doch etwas mehr als in Osternohe ).



Ab gehts, die Meute nach Osternohe und abends zu 7 in die Wohnung mit den Stinkenden Klamotten und den Dreckigen Bikes. Dein Kollege wird sich so freuen!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (17. April 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ab gehts, die Meute nach Osternohe und abends zu 7 in die Wohnung mit den Stinkenden Klamotten und den Dreckigen Bikes. Dein Kollege wird sich so freuen!



Absolut, die war schon letztes Jahr begeistert, als ich Dreckspatz da einmaschiert bin.
Leider ist halt dieses Jahr kein District Ride, da hätte sich der Trip bisschen eher gelohnt. Naja mal sehen 

Achja, Jens, Flo, Kai und Co: wo wir es am Wochenende noch davon hatten, dass man den Step-Up-Step-Down in BF auch komplett überspringen kann: 2min11 sekunden: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20446/h


----------



## ms06-rider (17. April 2012)

****, geht ganz gut ab und sieht dabei noch so chillig aus  Aber ich meinte nen anderen Step up step down - http://img.fotocommunity.com/images/Radsportarten/Extreme-Biking/Timo-Pries-a24431115.jpg - ich glaub der wars, auch wenn ich den auch größer in Erinnerung hatte ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (17. April 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> ****, geht ganz gut ab und sieht dabei noch so chillig aus  Aber ich meinte nen anderen Step up step down - http://img.fotocommunity.com/images/Radsportarten/Extreme-Biking/Timo-Pries-a24431115.jpg - ich glaub der wars, auch wenn ich den auch größer in Erinnerung hatte ....



Der ist glaube ich (ziemlich sicher) in Osternohe


----------



## SLXDriver (17. April 2012)

Holy shit. Mich beeindruckt die Geschwindigkeit mit der er durch die Kurven ballert viel mehr^^ Das andere könnte ich mir technisch noch vorstellen, würde ich evtl auch hinbekommen (wenn ich die Kurven so schnell bekommen könnte, damit ich die Geschw. dazu hätte..). Nur so schnell durch die kurven fahren?! Wie geht das ? *wein*
 Achja der typ is mir am Sa auch aufgefallen... der geht gut ab


----------



## Freeloader (18. April 2012)

Plan fürs Wochenende?

Bin heiß


----------



## lowrider89 (18. April 2012)

Sa Wiba und So Albstadt


----------



## Saci (18. April 2012)

hmm. SO steht, Sa werd ich ma eher aufm smdh die knochen testen.. oderhalt doch nach WB ^^


----------



## deepinthewood (18. April 2012)

Will ja nicht mimimi machen...aber das Wetter ist am Samstag einfach furchtbar beschissen...dabei würd ich gerne mal wieder sie Steine von Wildbad runter hoppeln...


----------



## speschelaisd (18. April 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Sa Wiba und So Albstadt



Yeahh....Sa. halber oder ganzer Tag?

...und wen juck das Wetter? Wird sowieso immer anders wie vorrausgesagt


----------



## SLXDriver (18. April 2012)

Bevor hier jemand übers Wetter redet:
Alles Gute an unseren WC Fahrer Mr. Don Chaos


So zum Thema: Wär am So ein Platz nach Albstadt frei? ich will auch unbedingt da hin


----------



## lowrider89 (18. April 2012)

Das Wetter ist eh Schnuppe, weil der Wetterbericht bis jetzt immer daneben lag 
Wegen Albstadt tut mir leid, ist aber kein Platz mehr vor handen.


----------



## speschelaisd (18. April 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist eh Schnuppe, weil der Wetterbericht bis jetzt immer daneben lag



Richtig, und den Schneemann haben wir noch immer ned gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (18. April 2012)

Danke Kai, das macht 3 pluspunkte in deiner Team-akte.. die waren au bitter nötig


----------



## Freeloader (19. April 2012)

Ist heute jemand draußen? Das Wetter ist gerade ja super.


----------



## SLXDriver (19. April 2012)

Ab halb 5 evtl!

Was heißt hier bitter nötig? Ich bin der totale Team player O


----------



## SLXDriver (19. April 2012)

Ich geh jetzt los, wär cool wenn man noch 1-2 Leute treffen würde bis dann !


----------



## speschelaisd (19. April 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ab halb 5 evtl!
> 
> Was heißt hier bitter nötig? Ich bin der totale Team player O



Aber kein Wöaldcapper  

...Spaß.


Was anderes: Hat jemand Bock seine schwarzen gegen meine weißen BoXXerbrücken zu tauschen?


----------



## Freeloader (19. April 2012)

Ich nicht.

Hatte mir überlegt ein paar Fotos zu machen aber Kai ist Lizenz => mir zu schnell zum knipsen


----------



## speschelaisd (19. April 2012)

Da brauchst dann ne Highspeedkamera 

Wer is Samstag alles in Wiba?


----------



## Freeloader (19. April 2012)

Ganz oder halbtags? 

Wenn dann eher vormittags, da ists leerer


----------



## Saci (19. April 2012)

Nein, sorry Jonas, ich werd au nich tauschen.. SA wildbad? ..hmm.. müsst überhaupt ersma schaun obs geht mit der hand.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (19. April 2012)

Heeee...muss


----------



## Saci (19. April 2012)

im geschäft merk ichs schon noch oft.. aber wenn SO nich klappt mit albstadt wär wildbad am SA ne option


----------



## Freeloader (19. April 2012)

Kann auch so laufen dass die Option dafür sorgt, dass Albstadt am Sonntag nicht klappt


----------



## SLXDriver (19. April 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ich nicht.
> 
> Hatte mir überlegt ein paar Fotos zu machen aber Kai ist Lizenz => mir zu schnell zum knipsen



... Leck mich doch.. Euch darf man nur anlügen wenn man seine Ruhe haben will oder? 

Naja... Was anderes, ich war da... Ich hatte die Cam noch aufm Helm... Ich hatte mir versprochen kein Vid zu machen... Hab eh genug vom SMDH.... 
Aber...fällt euch was auf?....  (ok jetzt genug Punkte):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97QgOjkEmck&feature=youtu.be

Ich habe es nicht gebaut und weiß gut, dass die Förster irgendwann rumstressen bei neuen Dingern.... Egal, Leider Geil!


----------



## Freeloader (19. April 2012)

Oh eine neuer Chickenway für die schwierigste Stelle auf dem Trail. Erst am Anfang (links geradeaus statt rechts um die Kurve), jetzt da und in ein paar Monaten ist einer vielleicht so gnädig und baut nach dem ersten Querweg noch einen Kicker geradeaus durchs Dickicht.
Langsam wirds!







Am Ende wars wohl knapp 

P.S. "gap"?


----------



## Pead (19. April 2012)

Auf dem Strommasten sollte man es derzeit tunlichst unterlassen irgendetwas zu bauen... Wenn der erstmal dicht ist, schaut es schlecht aus für die Karlsruher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (19. April 2012)

Da oben drauf kann man sowieso nicht fahren. Die Fläche ist ja nicht mal postkartengroß!







Okay mir ist langweilig


----------



## SLXDriver (19. April 2012)

Also heute biste echt ein Arsch Jens 

Ja gut großer Kicker? Zufrieden?


----------



## Freeloader (19. April 2012)

Braucht jemand Gopro Teile?

Werde demnächst ein paar Sachen veräußern:

* LCD-Bacpack mit 4 Türen
* Kopfhalterung
* Helmhalterung mit Riemen
* Lenkerhalterung
* Tripod-Mount
* Wasserdichte Tür
* Gopro-Befestigungsschuh


----------



## SLXDriver (19. April 2012)

Lenkerhalterung nehm ich, das stück fürs Leatt auch, wenn dus verkaufst


----------



## Freeloader (19. April 2012)

Nö, das is ja sozusagen das einzige was ich benutz


----------



## ms06-rider (19. April 2012)

Joa, falls einer von euch ma dort ist, sagt den "kleinen" mit dem Scott Voltage und dem Lapierre Dh720, dass die ma aufhören sollen dauernd was neues zu bauen - vorallem so Zeug, das großartig von der aktuellen Linienführung abweicht und ernsthafte bauliche Eingriffe darstellt, geh ma davon aus dass es die Jungs waren ...
Ansonsten bin ich Jens Meinung. Ohhh toll, lass ne Gerade durch den Wald runter bauen, dann hat man auch viel länger Fahrspaß. Nächste Ausbaustufe ist dann, dass man die ganzen unebenheiten auch noch raus macht ...


----------



## endurobiker17 (19. April 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Joa, falls einer von euch ma dort ist, sagt den "kleinen" mit dem Scott Voltage und dem Lapierre Dh720, dass die ma aufhören sollen dauernd was neues zu bauen - vorallem so Zeug, das großartig von der aktuellen Linienführung abweicht und ernsthafte bauliche Eingriffe darstellt, geh ma davon aus dass es die Jungs waren ...



ich kenn die, hab denen jetzt mal geschrieben.

Und klein? hey, die sind in meinem Alter und ich bin nicht klein!


----------



## SLXDriver (19. April 2012)

Aber Hey! Der Sprung macht spaß!! Man könnte sowas in die normale Lane bauen, wär cooler! Oder geilere Anlieger.. Also ich werde nur noch da lang fahren... Aber ja man wird echt sau schnell...


----------



## Nico1996 (19. April 2012)

HI 
anscheinend soll der trail dicht gemacht werden habe ich von einen von den oben genannten erfahren es soll aber weiter rechts einen "legalen" trail geben was ich aber eher noch so toll finde denn der strommast is einfach geil


----------



## speschelaisd (19. April 2012)

Der SMDH is sogar schon Kult.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (19. April 2012)

Naja solang was besseres kommt könnte ich damit leben ... Allerdings finde ich den Smdh inzwischen echt gut. Wird schwer auf das gleiche oder gar ein höheres Niveau zu kommen, vorallem falls da n Förster oder so bei der Linienplanung mitreden will... na dann hoff ich einfach ma dass das unwahr ist dass der dicht gemacht werden soll ...


----------



## deepinthewood (19. April 2012)

Wird eh schwer sein den Smdh wirklich dicht zu machen, so das keiner mehr drauf fährt...wäre auch echt schade. Ist ein toller Trail für zwischendurch...


----------



## Freeloader (19. April 2012)

Von was redet ihr? von dem XC-Trail an den Strommasten entlang? 

Ich bin zur zeit übersättigt, 100 mal mehr kurven wären mir lieber, dann wär die Abfahrt zeitlich auch deutlich länger


----------



## lowrider89 (19. April 2012)

der freeloader hat den Bogen raus  
Und außer dem Bezweifle ich das der Trail dicht gemacht wird. Den gibt es ja auch schon 30Jahren und länger^^


----------



## deepinthewood (19. April 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> der freeloader hat den Bogen raus
> Und außer dem Bezweifle ich das der Trail dicht gemacht wird. Den gibt es ja auch schon 30Jahren und länger^^


 

EBEN...

...Jens fährt eh nix unter S5...die alte Trailkanone


----------



## Pead (19. April 2012)

Wer will mein Torque? Steig jetzt auf Cyclecross um.


----------



## deepinthewood (19. April 2012)

Pead schrieb:


> Wer will mein Torque? Steig jetzt auf Cyclecross um.


 
Es ist aber sehr ungesund, sich die Hoden mit Lycra Klamotten abzuschnüren


----------



## lowrider89 (19. April 2012)




----------



## SLXDriver (19. April 2012)

@ Nico
Bitte schreib mir doch mal ne PM oder schreibs hier, wer dir das gesagt hat. Ich bin da nämlich offiziell dran... Würde mich wundern wenn du da Infos hast, die ich nicht habe. Es ist einer geplant, das ist richtig, wird aber erst in ca 1 Jahr realisierbar sein. Und vom Dichtmachen des SMDH war nie die Rede. Vorallem ist es so, dass das Gebiet sowieso schon "kaputt" ist und durch die lage auch unattraktiv für die Jäger usw ist...Der Trail wird nicht umsonst seit etlichen Jahren geduldet 
Hingegen der "Secret Trail" war einfach zu krass und konnte leider nicht geduldet werden :'(

P.S Zum Thema der Begradigung des SMDH. Wenn man rechts fährt hat man ja nur die 2 Anlieger dazu. der 2. war eh total besch***** und den is kein Mensch gefahren, der erste ist seit dem Sturz von Saci kaputt. Da hats mich heute auch gelegt, weils Vorderrad stecken geblieben ist  Da hab ich lieber nen schön dickes Gap ! 

Kommt morgen nochmal einer mit? Ich hab richtig bock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (19. April 2012)

Und du wunderst dich warum du keine Kurven fahren kannst...


----------



## lowrider89 (20. April 2012)

Was ich bin immer den zweiten Anlieger gefahren^^


----------



## Freeloader (20. April 2012)

So ist man wenigstens mal bis kurz vor den Querweg geflogen!







<= Da gibts das Bild in groß


----------



## SLXDriver (20. April 2012)

Morgen wirds das FDW, ich bin mir sicher 

Wir sollten ein Team aufmachen: Team WoärldKäp... Ich würds mir als Team auf die Startliste schreiben


----------



## speschelaisd (20. April 2012)

Neieeeennnn, Rothaus Factory Team


----------



## lowrider89 (20. April 2012)

Also Jungs Mädels, Morgen ab 14Uhr SMDH Chaos pur bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (21. April 2012)

blabla rest un so Album


----------



## SLXDriver (21. April 2012)

dann ned


----------



## Freeloader (21. April 2012)

Dagegen. Wenns echt wäre vllt


----------



## jatschek (21. April 2012)

Nichtmal dann. Man sollte einfach auf dem Teppich bleiben und sich seine Bilder realistisch betrachten. Sind sie qualitativ wirklich so gut, das man sie fürs FdW vorschlagen kann?

Das sollten eigentlich alle Uploader so machen, das würde eine ganze Menge Müll aus der Kategorie FdW ausschließen.


----------



## SLXDriver (21. April 2012)

Is doch nur spaß .. Ja FdT als spaß vielleicht, ich raff aber ned wohin ich es laden soll


----------



## ms06-rider (21. April 2012)

Das Foto des Tages wird inzwischen zum Glück von den Moderatoren ausgewählt, sodass etwas vernünftigere Leute wählen, was vorgeschlagen wird und was net ..


----------



## Freeloader (21. April 2012)

Einfach garnich hochladen Kai! Das ist in meinem Album schon ganz gut aufgehoben


----------



## Saci (21. April 2012)

BOAAAA.. is der GEIL JUNGE!!!


----------



## lowrider89 (21. April 2012)

Und passt farblich zu dir


----------



## deepinthewood (21. April 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Einfach garnich hochladen Kai! Das ist in meinem Album schon ganz gut aufgehoben


 
Komprimiert 

...was ist denn dass für ein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (21. April 2012)

Devici Hectik


----------



## deepinthewood (21. April 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Devici Hectik


 

...und warste heute in Wildbad?


----------



## speschelaisd (21. April 2012)

Nö, wir waren am SMDH.

Kuck Jens, den hab ich vorhin gemeint.


----------



## Saci (22. April 2012)

kurzes fazit von Albstadt heute.. Garned soo gut...








eher so ziiiemlich geil!


----------



## Freeloader (22. April 2012)

Mein Hinterbau sieht aus.... Nachdem der Dreck weg war kamen die ganzen Macken von den Steinen zum Vorschein - war top. ich such noch fotos


----------



## ms06-rider (22. April 2012)

Sachma Leutz, hat jemand von euch zufällig nen 222mm Dämpfer (oder kürzer) über, den er mir leihen könnte? Meine sind grad irgendwie beide kaputt und es dauert noch n bissi bis ich die wieder funzen


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (23. April 2012)

Ich krieg am Donnerstag Weisheitszähne raus (juhu) - wer weiß also, wie es radtechnisch am WE aussieht. Aber gibt's schon Pläne für den 1. Mai?


----------



## endurobiker17 (23. April 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Ich krieg am Donnerstag Weisheitszähne raus (juhu) - wer weiß also, wie es radtechnisch am WE aussieht. Aber gibt's schon Pläne für den 1. Mai?



Wart ab, ob du am 1. Mai überhaupt fahren kannst, bei mir wurden sie ja an Fasching raus genommen und hab ich hab selbst nicht gedacht wie lang des dauert


----------



## Saci (23. April 2012)

glaub ne woche is minimum pause angesagt, war bei mir zumindest so ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (23. April 2012)

Jo, ihr macht mir ja Mut 
Am Wochenende drauf (3. Mai und so) bin ich in Kopenhagen, da is auch nix mit Radfahren, also MUSS das bis zum 1. Mai wieder okay sein!


----------



## Saci (23. April 2012)

Ja SORRYYYYYY....




Hat jemand am MO (Brückentag) Urlaub/Frei ... und hat da irgend nen Bikepark offen???


----------



## endurobiker17 (23. April 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> Ja SORRYYYYYY....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier ich hab frei, aber es hat kein Bikepark offen... nur Todtnau glaub ich


----------



## Freeloader (23. April 2012)

Albstadt auch!


----------



## SLXDriver (23. April 2012)

Ich auch, vorraussichtlich wird dieses verlängerte We hardcore Biken, die Wettervorhersagen für Freitag sind: Klarer Sonnenschein, 15-26°C. 

Jungs ich will hardcore biken, 5 Tage bis die Hände abfallen!


----------



## Saci (24. April 2012)

Jens - MO albstadt? dann würd ich urlaub nehmen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (24. April 2012)

ich hab uni


----------



## speschelaisd (24. April 2012)

Ich hab auch am Montag frei. Is Wildbad nicht auf?


----------



## SLXDriver (24. April 2012)

Wildbad hat normalerweise erst ab mi- So offen


----------



## Saci (26. April 2012)

MORGEN! .. 16:00 - SMDH! - ALLE!!!!  .. und bringt ma bier mit!!!


----------



## deepinthewood (26. April 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> MORGEN! .. 16:00 - SMDH! - ALLE!!!!  .. und bringt ma bier mit!!!


 
Klappt bei mir nicht...aber Samstag evtl. Wildbad 

....sonst noch jemand da am Sa.?


----------



## ms06-rider (26. April 2012)

Bei mir auch nicht - alle Fahrräder kaputt ... Außerdem muss ich n Übungsblatt für die Uni rechnen.


----------



## Saci (26. April 2012)

Alex hat wildbad nun doch auf SO verschoben... und 2 tage werd ich wohl nich schaffen -.- .. also werdn wir am SO in wildebade sein..


----------



## Freeloader (26. April 2012)

Wieso darf Alex das bestimmen? 

Los Samstag nach Albstadt!!!

Nein nein, Sonntag passt schon


----------



## lowrider89 (26. April 2012)

Eben weil ich ein King bin allltaaaaa


----------



## Saci (26. April 2012)

Alex is der fahrer.. ich nur der Mitfahrer .. außerdem geht der Zven au am SO ... daher .. SA also albstadt?? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (26. April 2012)

Ein Traum im Vergleich zu Albstadt 

















@dem mit dem voltage: Sry ich hab deinen Namen vergessen: Die Bilder von dir waren leider unscharf. Die die du gemacht hast sind top, danke dafür!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (27. April 2012)

Ist jetzt Wildbad für Sonntag angepeilt? 
Denke ich könnte auch am Sonntag wieder fahren


----------



## Saci (27. April 2012)

SO JUNGS.. JETZT GIBTS HAUE AUF DIE WÖRLDKAPP-POPOS!!!!! 

1600 war Wörldkapp-dräining angesetzt und keiner war da.. außer mir und Peter.. da gibt ganz viele dike "-" punkte in der Teamwertung!!! ... tztz


zu beruhigung muss ich jetzt ersma sponsoren-bräu trinken..


----------



## endurobiker17 (27. April 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> SO JUNGS.. JETZT GIBTS HAUE AUF DIE WÖRLDKAPP-POPOS!!!!!
> 
> 1600 war Wörldkapp-dräining angesetzt und keiner war da.. außer mir und Peter.. da gibt ganz viele dike "-" punkte in der Teamwertung!!! ... tztz
> 
> ...



Sorry, war verhindert  

@Jens: er heißt Jonas


----------



## Saci (28. April 2012)

Wer isn heut wann aufm trail? und wer bringt bier mit.. junge, is das warm.. ^^


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (28. April 2012)

Ey viel wichtiger ist doch: wer ist morgen wo?!


----------



## Saci (28. April 2012)

Alle in Wildbad!


----------



## Freeloader (28. April 2012)

Ich hab noch 2 Plätze frei. Ganztags - bzw bis ich fertig bin


----------



## Saci (28. April 2012)

dann wärs ja fast stressfreier wenn ich bei dir mitfahr - insofern sich niemand mehr dazugesellt bzw. noch platz is .. kann ich grad zu dir hinnere kommen morgen früh - wenns okay wäre?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (28. April 2012)

Nimm misch mit Jens!


----------



## deepinthewood (28. April 2012)

Wildbad war heute richtig voll...31 Grad auf dem Sommerberg und pro Abfahrt bzw. Auffahrt mindestens eine halbe Stunde anstehen. Trotzdem, war ganz nett heute


----------



## SLXDriver (28. April 2012)

Ja wiba war grässlich.... 2 bahnen durchlassen müssen weils so verkackt voll war!!.... Egal ich hab ja ne Jahreskarte  *****logic*

Ähm ja bis morgen sag ich dann ma? 

(@Jens, das ist ein Speci Enduro, kein voltage )


----------



## speschelaisd (28. April 2012)

Er meint nicht mich


----------



## SLXDriver (28. April 2012)

Ah, dann liegt der Fehler beim Julian, oder heißt der Voltage Typ auch Jonas? 

Jonas du auch morgen dabei? 
Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige hier, der gerne von oben bis unten in einem Schwung durchfährt?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (28. April 2012)

Yay, fahre mit Jens! Man sieht sich morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (28. April 2012)

okay tobi, dann sieht man sich morgen früh beim jensiii.. weißt du wo er wohnt oder sollen wir uns iwo treffen?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (28. April 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> okay tobi, dann sieht man sich morgen früh beim jensiii.. weißt du wo er wohnt oder sollen wir uns iwo treffen?



Ich glaube der wird demnächst bei dir anrufen um dich Richtung Bahnhof zu locken


----------



## Saci (28. April 2012)

SO ein gauner!!!!! .. okay, dann treffen wir uns halt am HBF, macht vonner strecke für mich keinen unterschied^^ - um wieviel uhr habts ausgemacht?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (28. April 2012)

Noch keinen Termin. Er will mich noch mal anrufen. Ich rechne aber mal damit, dass wir so 10 vor 9 machen - da kommt mein Zug an und ihr wolltet ja um 9 treffen.


----------



## Saci (28. April 2012)

allet klar, dann bin ich 10 vor 9 rum am HBF - passt ja wunderprächtig


----------



## endurobiker17 (29. April 2012)

@Kai: Ja er heißt auch Jonas

Und wie war Wildbad heute?


----------



## SLXDriver (29. April 2012)

Bombe!


----------



## Freeloader (29. April 2012)

Jonas, willst du deine Rutschaktion sehen?


----------



## speschelaisd (29. April 2012)

zeig her


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (29. April 2012)

Also ich will die sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (29. April 2012)

dauert noch ne weile - kommt aber


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (29. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40560345"]Simmons and Vanderham Ride "Cross Country" on Element on Vimeo[/ame]

Bisschen Cross-Country-Action zur Abwechslung


----------



## Freeloader (29. April 2012)




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (29. April 2012)

Wär Jonas ein bisschen weiter gerutscht, wäre er die Stufe noch "gesprungen"


----------



## speschelaisd (29. April 2012)

Hat der Jens auch gleich gesagt 

...war aber selber erstaunt wie weit man rutschen kann.


----------



## deepinthewood (29. April 2012)

Oh Mann Jonas...schöner Abflug. Hoffe mal dir ist nix passiert?


----------



## speschelaisd (29. April 2012)

Ach was...paar Kratzer am Ellenbogen.

...des is ja im Wöldkäp standart 

Jemand zufällig Interesse an ner fast neuwertigen FSA Kurbel?


----------



## deepinthewood (29. April 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ach was...paar Kratzer am Ellenbogen.
> 
> ...des is ja im Wöldkäp standart
> 
> Jemand zufällig Interesse an ner fast neuwertigen FSA Kurbel?


 


...war heute weniger los als gestern? Wetter war ja deutlich angenehmer


----------



## deepinthewood (29. April 2012)

[/IMG]



Ach guck mal der Silvan....der alte Kamikaze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (30. April 2012)

jemand heut abend so um 5 rum für ne kleine feierabdnrunde zu begeistern? ned? okay! - dann fahrn wir halt nur zu zweit! ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (30. April 2012)

Wo?


----------



## Saci (30. April 2012)

gibts alternativen zum Wörld-kapp-träck am wättköpf? .. ma sone semi-wörldkapp-strecke wär ganz nice


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (30. April 2012)

Pläne für morgen?

Wetter in Wildbad sollte bis abends trocken sein. In Beerfelden genau so.
Falls jemand wo hinfährt und einen Platz hat, ich würde mich gerne anschließen


----------



## Freeloader (30. April 2012)

Meine Hände brauchen ne Weile Pause 

Versuch grad ein Video zu schnipseln - ihr seid aber nicht drauf


----------



## Saci (30. April 2012)

hmkay, dann is wohl keiner im bikepark - dann lass Drink&Ride-Session am SMDH machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. Mai 2012)

Sooo noch mal für alle: ab 14 Uhr am SMDH!


----------



## Saci (1. Mai 2012)

MACHN MA NE STUNDDE SPÄTER.... bin noch nich fit^^


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. Mai 2012)

Neee, später soll's Gewitter geben. Wobei ich eh erst 14:20 oben bin! 
Also lass 14:20 oben machen ;D


----------



## Saci (1. Mai 2012)

alteer... ich werds nich so früh schaffen... mein altes herz.. weisch..


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. Mai 2012)

Also ich komm 14 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle vorbei und bin dann 14:20 oben. Wenn noch niemand da is warte ich halt


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Mai 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46258

Das sind eure Schoner? damit seid ihr zufrieden?


----------



## Freeloader (1. Mai 2012)

Braucht jemand noch Boxxer Dichtungen? dann würde ich gleich 10 bestellen

Kosten pro Stück ungefähr nen halben Döner


----------



## lowrider89 (1. Mai 2012)

Jens ja hier ich!


----------



## speschelaisd (1. Mai 2012)

Ich würd auch ein Paar nehmen. Sind das die "nicht originalen"?


----------



## Freeloader (1. Mai 2012)

Ja sind es, hab mal 10 Stück bestellt. Sind zwar nur die Öldichtungen, aber die Staubdichtungen gehen ja eg nie kaputt...


So hier noch mein neustes Werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (1. Mai 2012)

gefällt mir, das näcshte mal der Action part länger, dann Top! Wir wollten noch den komischen Sprung drehen wo du ausgewechselt wirst!


----------



## Saci (2. Mai 2012)

Schönes Vid  .. musst ma eins von unserer neuen "kamikaze-Gap-line" machen   .. Linienwahnsinn am SMDH... war echt geil gestern


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Mai 2012)

Auf jeden 

...aber wie gsagt: Wörldkäps only!!!


----------



## Saci (2. Mai 2012)

Aber sowas von! .. muss echt ma son schild machen


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Mai 2012)

Morgen Wörldkap Training?


----------



## Saci (2. Mai 2012)

nep, bin jetzt ma ne weile ohne rad unterwegs..


----------



## deepinthewood (2. Mai 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> nep, bin jetzt ma ne weile ohne rad unterwegs..


 
...warum ohne Rad. War es etwa gemein zu dir?


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Mai 2012)

Sonntag Wildbad?


----------



## SLXDriver (2. Mai 2012)

http://lonewolfproductions.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/ih_101001_rampage_6530-blam.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (2. Mai 2012)

Hat Jemand von euch zufällig nen leichten und günstigen Satz Bremsen zu nem Vernünftigen Preis rumliegen?


----------



## SLXDriver (2. Mai 2012)

Elixir CR?


----------



## speschelaisd (2. Mai 2012)

Hasts also bekommen  

Bremsen hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## Saci (2. Mai 2012)

ja, Kai...evtl. auch elixiers.. hast nen satz günstig über?


----------



## SLXDriver (2. Mai 2012)

Die vom Toruqe.. was zahlste?


----------



## ms06-rider (2. Mai 2012)

Hehe, dann drück ich ma den Preis  Hab auch noch nen satz CRs rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (2. Mai 2012)

vermutlich funktionieren die sogar halbwegs


----------



## NaturBruder (2. Mai 2012)

Abend,

suche biker aus dem raum Weingarten/Baden gibt da jemand ?

Gruss


----------



## SLXDriver (3. Mai 2012)

Hier eher nicht, kannst trotzdem gerne mal mit nach Ettlingen an den Wattkopf wenn wir wieder bisschen fahren gehn!


----------



## Freeloader (3. Mai 2012)

Die Knieschoner verrutschen ned: click

P.S. Boxxer Dichtungen sind eingetroffen


----------



## black soul (3. Mai 2012)

NaturBruder schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> suche biker aus dem raum Weingarten/Baden gibt da jemand ?
> 
> Gruss


 schreib mal die bruchsaler an.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542288


----------



## Saci (3. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Die Knieschoner verrutschen ned: click



  Krass.. die brauch ich! ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (3. Mai 2012)

Doch nicht


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Mai 2012)

Morgen jemand in Wildbad?


----------



## lowrider89 (4. Mai 2012)

Nö aber dafür war ich Heute


----------



## SLXDriver (5. Mai 2012)

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/306293_407073045992231_364598343573035_1306610_534528438_n.jpg






Schon gesehn? 

... http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...2214_364598343573035_1306613_2080283885_n.jpg

Sieht echt mal interessant aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (5. Mai 2012)

ganz ehrlich.......... wo ist der kotzt smiley?


----------



## SLXDriver (5. Mai 2012)

Find ich nicht, nicht so globig wie das alte Gambler


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Mai 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich.......... wo ist der kotzt smiley?



:kotz:.......hier


----------



## Freeloader (6. Mai 2012)

Kommt immer drauf an mit was man es vergleicht


----------



## Freeloader (7. Mai 2012)

Hier ists langweilig!


Schreibt mal mehr!


Mein Knie killt mich gerade .. muss die Woche zum Doc

Also wirds wohl erstmal wieder nix mit Bergabbiken


----------



## Saci (7. Mai 2012)

ich schreib mehr!


----------



## Saci (7. Mai 2012)

uncool:
"Entschuldigung, aber du kannst nur alle 30 Sekunden einen Beitrag erstellen. Du musst noch 23 Sekunden warten, bevor du einen neuen Beitrag erstellen kannst."

.. genug geschrieben..


----------



## deepinthewood (7. Mai 2012)

Hätte jemand Lust mein Rad zu putzen, war gerade im Wald um zu testen ob mein Rücken das bergab radeln wieder mit macht, und dabei ist es richtig schmutzig geworden. *manno*

Sobald meine Reifen da sind und das Wetter wieder paßt, bin ich in Albstadt.


----------



## Freeloader (7. Mai 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du zahlst ab 50â¬ bin ich dabei

â¬: Die young guns aus Albstadt, jetzt wissen wir endlich wie der eine heiÃt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (7. Mai 2012)

Geiles Video ...muss unbedingt wieder hin


----------



## Freeloader (7. Mai 2012)

Kommst du auch so locker über die Brücke?


----------



## speschelaisd (7. Mai 2012)

Das sieht über dir Brücke gar ned so arg aus. Die is dann das nächste Mal dran.


----------



## deepinthewood (7. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Kommst du auch so locker über die Brücke?


 

Ja klar, wenn man mich vorher in einen Katapult einspannt...aber das würde ich dann lieber ohne Fahrrad machen, dann bleibt zumindest das Radl ganz


----------



## jatschek (7. Mai 2012)

Brücke? Man müsste erstmal diesen kack ersten Sprung gescheit packen. 

@Jens: Was hast du mit deinem Knie geschafft?


----------



## speschelaisd (7. Mai 2012)

Wir müssen einfach wie diese Kranken ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (7. Mai 2012)

Die selbst diagnostizierte Außenbandreizung, die ich jetzt seit nem Monat hab, ist jetzt in ein ekliges Reiben übergegangen


----------



## jatschek (7. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht solltest du mal zu nem Arzt gehen? Sprich mal Saci an, er kennt da echte Spezialisten. 

@speschelaisd: Das sieht im Video garnicht gezogen aus. Einfach nur drüber gerollt... 
Beim nächsten Mal wird das Ding mehrfach geübt bis es sitzt. Danach gehts an die Brücke.


----------



## lowrider89 (7. Mai 2012)

Albstadt wird eng HALLO LACE BALD AUF^^


----------



## Freeloader (8. Mai 2012)

Ja dann machen sie ja auch bald wieder zu  
Aber nächste Woche haben sie gleich 4 Tage qm Stück offen


----------



## jatschek (8. Mai 2012)

Und ich hab 4 Tage am Stück frei.


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Mai 2012)




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. Mai 2012)

Dann pump mal ordentlich durch, damit du dich an einem der Hügel ungefähr so rausschleudern kannst: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/255089/


----------



## ms06-rider (8. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arvxXVCWsZ0"]Michael Schanze Die Mountainbike Tour      - YouTube[/nomedia] 
@dreiundzwanzig: WTF?
[ame="http://vimeo.com/41786895"]Bad Wildbad - Freeride Teaser on Vimeo[/ame] **** ich glaub ich brauch doch ne Wiba Jahreskarte und muss es schaffen iwie mehr Freizeit zu bekommen Oo


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. Mai 2012)

Neu gibt's nun wohl auch das hier


----------



## ms06-rider (8. Mai 2012)

Alter geilo, da geht richtig was. So n scheiß dass ich so viel zu tun hab dieses Semester  Aber der linke Drop sieht süß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. Mai 2012)

Hab das nur auf Facebook irgendwie gesehen, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das tatsächlich in BWB ist. Die Bäume sehen irgendwie zu laubig aus. Naja, je nachdem werden wir's ja am Wochenende sehen :-D


----------



## lowrider89 (8. Mai 2012)

Geil !!!!


----------



## ms06-rider (8. Mai 2012)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das auf der nicht-kärcher Freeride nachm Querweg an der Stelle ist, wo früher das Steilstück losging ...


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. Mai 2012)

Apropos Wochenende: Pläne? Falls jmd. nach Lacce fährt, ich nehme gerne einen Platz in Anspruch!


----------



## SLXDriver (9. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand lust JETZT eine Runde zum SMDH Schieben zu gehen?


----------



## deepinthewood (9. Mai 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Hab das nur auf Facebook irgendwie gesehen, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das tatsächlich in BWB ist. Die Bäume sehen irgendwie zu laubig aus. Naja, je nachdem werden wir's ja am Wochenende sehen :-D


 

Ist definitiv in Wildbad...wir standen schon vor dem Rohbau.

Da geht richtig was


----------



## Saci (9. Mai 2012)

need schlecht, da freu ich mich ja schon auf Samstag, wenns klappt.. aber dann kann ma sich schon das ein oder andere mal auf den Freeride-Strecken austoben, grad die großen doubles unten find ich nice


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (9. Mai 2012)

Also Samstag Wildebade?


----------



## SLXDriver (9. Mai 2012)

jep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (10. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich den Doc mit 10â¬ bestoche hab, hat er gesagt dass ich sport machen darf, bin also wieder dabei


----------



## ms06-rider (10. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich keinen Radhändler mit n paar hundert Euro bestochen hab bin ich wohl net dabei  Naja theoretisch wird morgen mein Dämpfer gemacht und ab nächsten Wochenende könnte ich dann endlich wieder biken


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (10. Mai 2012)

Falls jmd. noch ein Rädchen von um die Ecke braucht: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/504899/cat/42


----------



## SLXDriver (10. Mai 2012)

Da steht doch schon fast Tobi drauf  Außerdem wärste dann einer mit  nem Ghost DH, ist hier noch nicht vertreten, würd gut reinpassen


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn die Kohle locker genug sitzen würde 

Bleibt's bei Wildbad morgen?
Wetter wird nicht so grandios:





Würde fast vorschlagen eher am Sonntag zu gehen, falls da nicht irgendwie Lacce oder so geplant ist?


----------



## lowrider89 (11. Mai 2012)

Viel Spass euch in Wiba^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (11. Mai 2012)

Nicht am Start? Was bei dir los?


----------



## lowrider89 (11. Mai 2012)

Tja ich gehe wo anders hin


----------



## Saci (11. Mai 2012)

er is COOOL und geht nach Lace..


----------



## deepinthewood (11. Mai 2012)

Ahhh nach Lace geht also der werte Herr lowrider....soso.


Bin auch bald wieder dort....


----------



## Saci (11. Mai 2012)

aber morgen ersma wildbad herr weber?


----------



## ms06-rider (11. Mai 2012)

Dann besorg dir nen größeren Heckträger damit auch noch mitnehmen kannst


----------



## SLXDriver (11. Mai 2012)

Morgen wiba


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (11. Mai 2012)

Jep, Jens und ich schlagen um 13:30 ca unten auf.
Falls jemand noch mit dem Zug fahren will: 12:05 ab KA HBF.


----------



## deepinthewood (11. Mai 2012)

Morgen geht bei mir leider nicht ...aber bald...


----------



## Nico1996 (11. Mai 2012)

hallo vermisst jemand so ne schraube ? habe sie heute auf dem smdh entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico1996 (11. Mai 2012)

sorry mein internet ist zu langsam als des ich die anhänge hochladen kann wer eine vermisst einfach schreiben


----------



## lowrider89 (11. Mai 2012)

Ob ich cool bin oder nicht soll jeder für sich entscheiden! Lace hat jetzt offen, also ist da nichts mehr mit jedes We nach Wiba fahren!


----------



## deepinthewood (12. Mai 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Ob ich cool bin oder nicht soll jeder für sich entscheiden! Lace hat jetzt offen, also ist da nichts mehr mit jedes We nach Wiba fahren!


 

Wie jetzt, du findest Lace besser wie Wildbad...unglaublich 

PS.: Natürlich bist du COOL ...und lass dir da von niemanden etwas anderes einreden. Sag Dir immer: ICH BIN SELBSTBEWUSST, ICH SEH VERDAMMT GUT AUS UND AUßERDEM BIN ICH SOWIESO DER GEILSTE


----------



## Freeloader (12. Mai 2012)

Hmm hat einen nen Wetterüberblick?

Stahl oder Titanfeder heute?


----------



## Saci (12. Mai 2012)

deepinthewood schrieb:


> DANIEL IST SELBSTBEWUSST, DANIEL SIEHT VERDAMMT GUT AUS UND AUßERDEM IST ER SOWIESO DER GEILSTE



So muss das.. oder? ^^


----------



## Saci (12. Mai 2012)

@ Jnes.. das Wetter-Feder Diagramm steht heute eindeutig - bedingt durch die koifizierung aller Variablen auf Titan-Federn!


----------



## deepinthewood (12. Mai 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> So muss das.. oder? ^^


 



----

Ja, eindeutig Titanfeder.

----

Hat jemand nen neuen Rücken für mich, meiner hält mich nämlich davon ab in den Bikepark zu fahren?


----------



## Saci (12. Mai 2012)

Also für Alle die heute nicht in wildbad waren - NICHTS VERPASST!!! .. strecken ÜÜBEL nass und schmierig, wurzeln aaaaaaalglatt und stellenweiße tiefer matsch.. dazu noch die paar heftigen kurzen Schauer.. war echt nich soo geil heute.. naja..


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Mai 2012)

Ich fands top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (12. Mai 2012)

Ist morgen jemand in Albstadt unterwegs?


----------



## Freeloader (12. Mai 2012)

Wenn du noch n Mitfahrplätze anbieten würdest wären sicher einige bei Albstadt dabei


----------



## deepinthewood (12. Mai 2012)

Bin mir bis jetzt nichtmal sicher ob ich fahr. Werd mal schauen, was mein Rücken morgen früh dazu sagt.

Es ist furchtbar, wenn mal alt wird --->


----------



## Freeloader (13. Mai 2012)

Gestern war mehr los wie heute 

Und es war goil


----------



## deepinthewood (13. Mai 2012)

Seit ihr in Wildbad gewesen?

Ich war in Albstadt. 3 Stunden 16 Abfahrten war auch sehr geil


----------



## SLXDriver (13. Mai 2012)

www.seidseit.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (14. Mai 2012)

Wer is am Donnerstag in Wiba und nicht aufm Dirt Masters?


----------



## Saci (14. Mai 2012)

DO is bei mir ruhetag.. dafür gehts FR/SA und SO rund ^^


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (14. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre ja ganz stark dafür Samstag/Sonntag Lace anzupeilen (Jens kann glaube ich am Freitag nicht und ich vermutlich auch nicht) 
Hoffe bis dahin ist mein Knie auch wieder einigermaßen heile, das hat nach Samstag dann doch noch ziemlich Faxen gemacht.


----------



## Freeloader (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte den Freitag auch für größeres geopfert...

Dirtmasters bin ich ned, Wiba wahrscheinlich schon irgendwann mal.

Ist dein Demo wieder fit Jonas?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (14. Mai 2012)

Ich werde wohl am Freitag arbeiten müssen. Genaues entscheidet sich morgen...


----------



## Saci (14. Mai 2012)

der aktuelle plan von Jens, Jatschi un mir is FR/SA/SO - die Parks Wildbad/Lace und Albstadt abzuklappern .. in welcher reihenfolge is noch offen


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (14. Mai 2012)

Genau in der genannten!

Freitag Wiba, Samstag Lace, Sonntag Albstadt!


----------



## Saci (14. Mai 2012)

ich wär ja für.. FR-Lace,  SA-Albstadt zum entspannen, SO-Wildbad


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (14. Mai 2012)

Ach ich versuch einfach am Freitag freizubekommen


----------



## Freeloader (14. Mai 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> ich wär ja für.. FR-Lace,  SA-Albstadt zum entspannen, SO-Wildbad



Das ist ja auch die einzig sinnvolle Reihenfolge 

Auto ist dann aber schon voll - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (14. Mai 2012)

ja, wenn du an allen 3 tagen mitkommst - was du ja MUSST! .. JA! .. "alle drei susamme"


----------



## Freeloader (14. Mai 2012)

Okay


----------



## ms06-rider (14. Mai 2012)

Bin für Samstags Wiba, Sonntag Lacce, werd nämlich wohl am Samstag in Wiba fahren, und Sonntag, falls das klappen sollte mit ner Mitfahrgelegenheit dann evtl Lacce, wenn net einfach nochma Wiba


----------



## deepinthewood (14. Mai 2012)

@Freeloader

...super, jetzt hab ich wieder Bock auf Wildbad...


----------



## Freeloader (14. Mai 2012)

tu nicht so als ob das was schlechtes wär


----------



## deepinthewood (14. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> tu nicht so als ob das was schlechtes wär


 

stimmt auch wieder


----------



## speschelaisd (14. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ist dein Demo wieder fit Jonas?


 
Morgen wird wieder fit gemacht. 

Freitag kann ich leider ned...hab Berufschule

Ich glaub ich mach dann n Wildbad-WE


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. Mai 2012)

Wer hat Lust auf irgend nen Park am Donnerstag? 

Freitag kann ich auch nicht.

Für Samstag und Sonntag bewerbe ich mich hiermit um einen freien Platz in einem Auto, wohin auch immer ;-)


----------



## jatschek (15. Mai 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Morgen wird wieder fit gemacht.
> 
> Freitag kann ich leider ned...hab Berufschule
> 
> Ich glaub ich mach dann n Wildbad-WE



Sehr gut, das Drama mit dir auf deinem Enduro konnte man sich ja nicht anschauen. Hoffentlich kannst du mitn Demo besser fahren.  

Nix Wildbad-We. Samstag gehts nach Albstadt (wenn es zuvor nicht gepisst hat). Sieh zu das du noch jemand mitbekommst, mein Auto ist leider ausgebucht. Sonntag dann zum entspannen nach Wildbad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (15. Mai 2012)

ooh ja, das is ne super reihenfolge - erst Lace zum Auspowern und dann 2 tage entspannen in albstadt und wildbad <3


----------



## ms06-rider (15. Mai 2012)

Ich bin für n Wiba Wochenende  Falls mein Dämpfer kommt (könnte klappen) bin ich vermutlich Samstag und evtl Sonntag in Wiba ...


----------



## kermit* (15. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Okay



Starkes Video 

Auf welcher Strecke steht denn die Drop-Batterie (oder gibts dafür einen anderen, hippen Ausdruck?)?
Außer den DHs bin ich schon lange nichts anderes in WiBa gefahren...


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Mai 2012)

Is auf dem Bikepark Freeride.


----------



## kermit* (15. Mai 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Is auf dem Bikepark Freeride.


Danke!

Ist der Kärcher-FR immer noch so "toll" wie früher oder wurde da auch geschaufelt?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. Mai 2012)

Der Kärcher wurde auch verändert. Zu sehen in den ersten 13 Sekunden des Videos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (15. Mai 2012)

Immer mehr Leute hier im Thread, kenn ja garnimmer alle persönlich


----------



## Saci (15. Mai 2012)

Hey Conny - nett das du dich auch mal hierher "verlaufen" hast


----------



## ms06-rider (16. Mai 2012)

YEEAAAHHH Dämpfer ist gekommen  Jemand morgen Nachmittag Smdh, falls das Wetter und die Nässe draußen mitmachen? Jemand Freitag Mittag Smdh?


----------



## Freeloader (16. Mai 2012)

Komm einfach morgen nach wiba, ich bin z.b. auch da


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (16. Mai 2012)

So schaut's aus. Falls du kommst, Bahn fahren magst und nicht allein hin willst: 13:05 Abfahrt HBF. Kann leider nicht ganztags bzw. früher


----------



## SLXDriver (16. Mai 2012)

Falls jeamnd noch zufällig will: Morgen fahr ich nach Winterberg, hab nen Platz frei, So kann ich einen zurücknehmen


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Mai 2012)

Nope morgen Wiba ist nicht  Will mich ersma einfahren und muss ma wieder ausschlafen. Und das Bike ist auch noch net zusammengebaut ...


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Mai 2012)

Morgen jemand von denjenigen die net dauern mit nem Auto in iwelche Parks fahren können nachmittags ne Runde Smdh? So gegen halb 3, 3 rum los ist mein Plan ..


----------



## Freeloader (17. Mai 2012)

Die bahn fährt auch nach wiba


----------



## Freeloader (18. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2pibq3uFqI"]Red Bull Signature Series - Red Bull Supernatural - Progressive competition w/ Travis Rice      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Was wollte saci sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (18. Mai 2012)

ich? .. TITTEN!  .. ne, glaub es war was mit.. ähm.. kein plan grad


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Mai 2012)

Lukas? LUKAS?  - ÖÖhhh, sorry ich hab grad an Titten gedacht


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Mai 2012)

..ab nach Wildbad


----------



## deepinthewood (19. Mai 2012)

Na ihr Bikeparksüchtigen, alle noch am leben und unversehrt? Wetter war ja bis jetzt wunderbar...NEID NEID NEID


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. Mai 2012)

Sooo, wer kommt den morgen mit nach Bad Wildebade?!
Bin ab 11:20 ca. dort.


----------



## ms06-rider (19. Mai 2012)

Ich komm - will aber eig die Bahn um 9.19 nehmen ...
@Deep... Wetter war saugeil jo. Strecken waren, jedenfalls ab mittags in bestem Zustand - war top


----------



## Freeloader (19. Mai 2012)

ich bin soooo FERTIG,

Morgen entspannungstag in wiba .. man wird sich vielleicht sehen - je nachdem wieviel ich mich im Wald versteck und schlaf 


@ Saci: Da ist dein Zug: http://www.wimp.com/snowtrain/


----------



## ms06-rider (19. Mai 2012)

Joa nehm vielleicht doch den Zug um 10:05 - muss noch a weng aufräumen...
Denk aber ich komm - in der Hoffnung meine Knie schmerzen weniger als jetzt ... (Und nein nichts spektakuläres, hab nur mal wieder meine Knie Schienbein Schoner getestet und es ist net besser geworden was das Aufreiben der Knie angeht ^^)


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. Mai 2012)

Falls noch wer will: Tim hat noch zwei Plätze im Auto ab Ettlingen, ca. 9:30. Bitte bei mir melden dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (19. Mai 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ich komm - will aber eig die Bahn um 9.19 nehmen ...
> @Deep... Wetter war saugeil jo. Strecken waren, jedenfalls ab mittags in bestem Zustand - war top


 

..ach mann und ich sitz hier rum.

@all

wie wärs denn mit ein paar Videos von den letzten Tagen...ich brauch gravity Unterhaltung...


----------



## Saci (19. Mai 2012)

Jens und Jonas habn die letzten Tage einiges gefilmt, da werden die tage paar sahnestückchen kommen  .. DAS ERWARTE ICH!!


----------



## Freeloader (19. Mai 2012)

Ich fang mal an, sieht garnich so verkackt aus - wars aber 


Jonas zieh nach!!!!


----------



## Saci (19. Mai 2012)

aufm Vid kommts echt ned soo übel rüber  ... ich bin ma auf Jonas´aufnahme gespannt  -.-


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. Mai 2012)

Haha, hast du da versucht nachzumachen was ich am Sonntag oder wann das war in Wildbad fabriziert habe? ;D

Edit: ach neee, einfach nur zu weit oder? Sah im ersten moment aus als wär dein Vorderrad da auch so komisch hochgekommen


----------



## Freeloader (19. Mai 2012)

Zu weit? schön wärs  War ca 1.50 m zu kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. Mai 2012)

Hmm, also irgendwie kommt das wirklich nicht so rüber. Hat Jonas das von der Seite drauf oder als Verfolger?


----------



## Freeloader (19. Mai 2012)

"Verfolger" - eigentlich wollte er es noch hochladen


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Mai 2012)

Hab ich nicht ganz optimal erwischt


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. Mai 2012)

Jonas, grad dein Video vom Sturz gesehn...da warste aber gut hoch :-D
Alles noch ganz?


----------



## Saci (19. Mai 2012)

BÄM.. war echt gut hoch, kommt sogar aufm Vid so rüber ... aber wie schnell du wieder standest.. krass - respekt.. und zum glück ja nichts passiert, außer die ganze truppe in ein stimmungstief gedrückt


----------



## speschelaisd (19. Mai 2012)

Kommt vor


----------



## deepinthewood (19. Mai 2012)

leck fett, mann Jonas solche Videos hab ich nicht gemeint. Scheint dir ja nix passiert zu sein *zum Glück*

Gehts dir wirklich gut?


----------



## deepinthewood (19. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Zu weit? schön wärs  War ca 1.50 m zu kurz


 

Wieviel Meter hat der double denn, 6-7m? 

Ich fahre da immer ganz artig rechts dran vorbei


----------



## jatschek (20. Mai 2012)

deepinthewood schrieb:


> Gehts dir wirklich gut?



Also ich finde er hat nen ordentlichen Schaden davon getragen. Bin  mir aber nicht sicher ob der nicht schon vorher da war...  

echt kranke Sache  Gott sah das böse aus. Ging zum Glück gut aus.


----------



## deepinthewood (20. Mai 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Also ich finde er hat nen ordentlichen Schaden davon getragen. Bin  mir aber nicht sicher ob der nicht schon vorher da war...
> 
> echt kranke Sache  Gott sah das böse aus. Ging zum Glück gut aus.


 

...der war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (20. Mai 2012)

HALLO?! Tschuldigung!!

War sehr geil, danke an alle die ich gesehen hab 


14,2 Gb Gopro Aufnahmen


----------



## deepinthewood (20. Mai 2012)

Na daraus läßt sich doch ein ordentliches Filmchen zusammen schnippeln...


----------



## jatschek (21. Mai 2012)

Saugut Jungs, ich habs Bild gefunden... 

Kann das wer übersetzen?

"Mais il va me roulé dessu !!! J'ai vraiment ue cho !!!"








Leider nen Moment zu früh gedrückt.


----------



## speschelaisd (21. Mai 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Also ich finde er hat nen ordentlichen Schaden davon getragen. Bin  mir aber nicht sicher ob der nicht schon vorher da war...
> 
> echt kranke Sache  Gott sah das böse aus. Ging zum Glück gut aus.


 
Der war schon vorher da 

Hats da noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## SLXDriver (21. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts aus mit Biken die Woche?


----------



## jatschek (21. Mai 2012)

@Jonas: Check seine Seite in Facebook. Heißt Stéfan Lem. Glaub mehr Bilder hab ich von uns nicht gefunden. Der wird sich danach eh erstmal irgendwo hingesetzt haben, um runterzukommen.


----------



## speschelaisd (21. Mai 2012)

verständlich


----------



## endurobiker17 (21. Mai 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Saugut Jungs, ich habs Bild gefunden...
> 
> Kann das wer übersetzen?
> 
> ...



Meine Französischkünste sind nicht so dolle, aber grob sowas wie "Aber er rollte über mich" und das ue cho ist ein tippfehler oder? das könnte "une chou" sein, dann hieße das "ich bin wirklich ein Kohlkopf". Oder un choc "Ich bin wirklich geschockt"


----------



## speschelaisd (21. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> HALLO?! Tschuldigung!!
> 
> War sehr geil, danke an alle die ich gesehen hab
> 
> ...



Ich hab 16,2 Gb und davon ca. 10 Gb Dummgelabber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (21. Mai 2012)

Dann wissen wir ja wer das dummgelaber-video macht 

Ich hab schon 5 min zusammen, dabei sind viele strecken noch nicht verwendet.. aaber viel Druckstufe 

Ach und ich such noch einen TITEL!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (21. Mai 2012)

freeloader schrieb:


> ach und ich such noch einen titel!



tschuldigung?


----------



## Freeloader (21. Mai 2012)

HALLO?! du hast meinen favoriten verraten, der war doch geheim!


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Mai 2012)

Machs net zu lang, mach lieber zwei drei kurze draus, ist besser anzuschaun  Und was war mit dem Typen? Habt ihr den fast übern Haufen gefahren oder was?


----------



## Freeloader (21. Mai 2012)

Was ist an 15 min bitte lang?

Der Stand im weg und hat fast Körperteile liegen lassen


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Mai 2012)

Das ist ziemlich lang, so lang geht meine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne net ^^

 

@ Saci: Was is nu, kommste noch? Bin da mach einfach los wenn du noch vorbei kommen willst ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (21. Mai 2012)

Wieso suchen? Du hast den Titel schon geschrieben, "....vieeeeeeeeeel Druckstufe". 

Leider würden das nur wir kapieren. 

@Jonas: Hab die Videos gecheckt. Also ich muss schon sagen, in den Tretpassagen hab ich echt nen leckeren Arsch. Der kann sich sehen lassen. 
Die Position ist gar nicht übel. Vor allem sitzt die Kamera echt ruhig. Man müsst sie nur weiter nach unten neigen, so das man das VR arbeiten sehen kann. Müssen wir beim nächsten Mal etwas optimieren.


aso, tschüldigüüüüüng


----------



## Saci (21. Mai 2012)

ich bin ja für "* 4 Boys - 3 Parks*"


----------



## Freeloader (21. Mai 2012)

machen wir lieber "4 girls - 3 parks" dann bekommen wir mehr klicks 

â¬: 75%


----------



## speschelaisd (21. Mai 2012)

Wär doch gar ned so schlecht


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Mai 2012)

Würde auch gut zu euch Pussys passen  Btw ihr müsst mich ma in Wiba noch über die ganzen neuen Sprünge ziehen, hab die meisten net gewagt


----------



## jatschek (21. Mai 2012)

Mh, da frag ich mich wer hier die Pussy ist.


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Mai 2012)

Ach? ^^ Aber des sind alles Doubles - ich mag keine Doubles, wenn man da zu kurz kommt macht man sich das Fahrrad und evtl auch sich selbst kaputt - find ich beides ziemlich *******  
Aber zum Thema Pussy - erstes ma Wiba dieses Jahr (wars doch oder war ich ma mit euch im Frühling) war echt schlimm - bin Dh2 gefahren, weil man auf dem Dh1 so schnell fahren müsste


----------



## Freeloader (21. Mai 2012)

Der Trick heißt flatten


----------



## Freeloader (21. Mai 2012)

Und ab dafür: HD knopf ned verfehlen, sonst ists noch schlechter


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (21. Mai 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (22. Mai 2012)

Echt schlimm wie krass die Qualität unter dem Hochladen leidet. Hab ja die GoPro Aufnahmen in Original vom Jonas. Verdammt schade.

Aber das Video ist saugut geworden. Dafür das man sich garnicht um irgendwelche guten Aufnahmen, Positionen etc. gekümmert hat.

Gefällt mir verdammt gut, trotz reiner GoPro Aufnahmen hab ichs schon mehrmals geschaut.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (22. Mai 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42518621"]World first by Todd MEYN - 1080° nohand - at FISE 2012 on Vimeo[/ame] 

Ohne Worte


----------



## speschelaisd (22. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein Zusammenschnitt vom letzten WE. Leider hab ich in Lac Blanc nicht gefilmt. 

https://vimeo.com/42605808

Leider is die Qualität jetzt auch echt madig


----------



## jatschek (22. Mai 2012)

Habs eben ohne Ton geschaut, sieht auch lustig aus. Aber der Qualiverlust ist echt krass. Woran liegt das? Am Schnittprogramm oder runterrendern der Server?

Und däs häßt schüldigüng. Haschd du überhaubd gelernd?


----------



## speschelaisd (22. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß ned an was es liegt. Bei mir is es noch HD.


----------



## jatschek (22. Mai 2012)

Mh HD, normal hat man doch bei Vimeo auch so nen Button im Videobild, wo man zwischen HD und nicht HD wechseln kann. Der wird bei mir nicht angezeigt. Und wenn ich die Aufnahmen mit denen vergleiche, die du mir aufn Stick geladen hast sind das Welten. 

Echt schade bei der ganzen Arbeit mit schneiden und anpassen.


----------



## speschelaisd (22. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht liegt es auch am Schneidprogramm.

Was fürn Programm benutzt du Jens?


----------



## Freeloader (22. Mai 2012)

Premiere Pro 30 Tage Testversion 

Dein Video is auch geil. Musik passt dicke und für die verschiedenen Perspektiven kriegst du auch nen 

Abzüge gibts fürs Audiomastering, die Tonspur von der Gopro muss man einfach leise drehen, für wichtige Sätze dann wieder laut. Das Geklapper ist sonst einfach zu krass. 

Ich lad meins jetzt auch noch mal bei vimeo hoch um zu schauen wie der Qualitätsunterschied so ausfällt


----------



## speschelaisd (22. Mai 2012)

Mein Problem is, ich hab nur iMovie und da muss ich das Video erst für die Medienübersicht freigeben und dabei wird es komprimiert  

...und die Tonspuren kann ich nur im ganzen Video verändern, einzelne Clips geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (22. Mai 2012)

Tonspuren! 

Also einfach die wichtigen auf ne einzelne legen und lauter machen, die andere leiser


----------



## lowrider89 (22. Mai 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht ganz optimal erwischt



Voll freundlich das du ersetzt hast während ich weg war


----------



## Freeloader (22. Mai 2012)

Da fehlt wohl ein "mich" Alex 

Hier nur zum Qualitätsvergleich noch auf Vimeo: nimmer da
pw: mtb

Aber wehe ihr votet hier nich im forum 

Ach und da geht locker noch mehr Qualy, hab das runter gerendert wegen der Uploadzeit.


----------



## lowrider89 (22. Mai 2012)

Oh verdammt danke Jens  Ja das liegt am Jetlack


----------



## speschelaisd (22. Mai 2012)

Dich ersetzt kann man gar ned 

VDW könnt echt klappen wens so weiter geht.


----------



## SLXDriver (22. Mai 2012)

Morgen jemand SMDH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (22. Mai 2012)

Jens, wo du son Knife Party Hörer bist, kennste das Knife Party Set vom Ultra Music Festival? Wenn nich, sollte ich dir das unbedingt mal zukommen lassen


----------



## Freeloader (23. Mai 2012)

Dann lass mir das mal zukommen ;-)


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Mai 2012)

Schreibt doch wenigstens "dann leih ich dir das mal aus, musste unbedingt anhören"


----------



## Freeloader (23. Mai 2012)

Will mir jemand sein rad leihen? Würd sogar die Klamotten anziehen und niemandem erählen dass ich es war 

Bin auf unbestimmte Zeit Rat(!/d)los


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Mai 2012)

Ohh, das is ja voll blöd.

Hast du nicht den Dämpfer alleine wegschicken können?


----------



## jatschek (23. Mai 2012)

Saci hat noch nen schönen Demorahmen im Keller. 

Aber echt kacke, können die dir nichtmal nen Testbike oder ähnliches zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Freeloader (23. Mai 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Hast du nicht den Dämpfer alleine wegschicken können?



Doch.

Huber Buchsen sind bestellt.

Der Dämpfer is bei Cosmic.

Die Ersatzreifen bei Schwalbe.

Die Icon Pedale bei Sixpack.

Der Rahmen is bei Propain - wird geprüft und evtl ausgetauscht


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Mai 2012)

OK...wenigstes sollt dann wieder alles gehn wenns wieder kommt.

Meine Sixpack Skywalker haben auch Spiel. Werden die auch umgetauscht?


----------



## Freeloader (23. Mai 2012)

Das hat jatschi doch 5 mal erzählt, dass die Baugleich mit den Reverse sind und da bei beiden ne Rückrufaktion läuft. Werden aber nur eingezogen und getauscht wenn dann irgendwann mal das Problem behoben wurde.

Die weißst ja von Lac Blanc wie die Lagerreste irgendwann aussehen werden


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Mai 2012)

Ja, aber ich hab nicht mehr gemau gewusst ob die Rückrufaktion auch für Sixpack gilt.

...schüldigüng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (23. Mai 2012)

Also ich revidier mal meine Aussage bzgl. der Skywalker Pedale. Das hab ich auch nur im Forum gelesen, aber nicht in einer offiziellen Schrift seitens Sixpack oder nem Onlineshop.

Kann also sein das die Sixpack doch halten (erstmal). 

Hab mal bei Alex seinen Pedalen geschaut, die haben auch axiales Spiel. Max 1mm. Bei meinen zerbröselten Trailseekern waren es aber locker 2mm.

Notfalls einfach nachschauen. Das Pedal lässt sich ja sehr einfach zerlegen.


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub, dass das genau das gleiche Spiel is, wie bei den Trail Seekern, weil die hatten anfangs gar kein Spiel. Und der Jens hat gemeint, bei Sixpack hat man Garantie (sogar auf Lager). Mal schaun was der Shop dazu sagt.


----------



## Freeloader (23. Mai 2012)

Einfach Sixpack direkt anschreiben und nachfragen, die antworten auch schnell

â¬: Ach hat jemand interesse an einer qualitativ hochwertigeren version unseres Trips fÃ¼r die festplatte?


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Einfach Sixpack direkt anschreiben und nachfragen, die antworten auch schnell
> 
> : Ach hat jemand interesse an einer qualitativ hochwertigeren version unseres Trips für die festplatte?



Ich hätte Interesse. Ich bring mal meine Festplatte mit wenn du wieder fährst.

Dann schreib ich mal Sixpack an.


----------



## Freeloader (23. Mai 2012)

240 mb sind nicht transportwürdig,das lad ich irgendwann mal hoch


----------



## speschelaisd (23. Mai 2012)

Das wär noch besser


----------



## Saci (23. Mai 2012)

Tu es.. Tu es!!


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Mai 2012)

Alter? Was hast du alles getan? Was ist mim Rahmen?


----------



## Freeloader (23. Mai 2012)

24 Jahe. Street, 4x, DH. Lagersitz ist ausgeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## Freeloader (23. Mai 2012)

Hier gibts das Video in angemessener Qualy für die Feschdpladde

Ach und der komische waitforit typ bei fb bin ich - so halb halt


----------



## jatschek (24. Mai 2012)

Ohne Worte...


----------



## Pead (24. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ach und der komische waitforit typ bei fb bin ich - so halb halt



Ich dachte schon, dass sei iein amerik. Perversling.


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Mai 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Ohne Worte...



Gefühlt sah es so auch bei mir aus


----------



## Freeloader (24. Mai 2012)

Ach, der is doch auch nur 1,50m weiter als ich. Für die flugphase gibts aber topnoten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (24. Mai 2012)

Jemand Strommasten? Könnte vielleicht um 5e oder so los - vielleicht auch net  Also is wer dabei?


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Mai 2012)

Strommasten!


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Mai 2012)

Auf gehts, ich will net allein


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Mai 2012)

Loooooos ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (24. Mai 2012)

Ähm hatschi ?


----------



## Saci (24. Mai 2012)

tschuldigung.. aber.. Gesundheit!


----------



## deepinthewood (24. Mai 2012)

Was steht am Wochenende auf dem Programm?

...glaube mein Rücken hält wieder. Hoffe ich


----------



## Pead (24. Mai 2012)

Findet heut ein "Strength in Numbers - Free Online Premiere"-Rudelgucken statt?


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Mai 2012)

Schön dass du mich drauf aufmerksam machst, thx. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Bei mir ginge, gern aber auch wo anders (solang die technische Ausstattung stimmt )


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Mai 2012)

Also net? Gut, dann schau ich s wohl allei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (24. Mai 2012)

Ach Tobi, könnt ich demnächst mal dein Buchsenwerkzeug für längere zeit ausleihen? Dann hab ich das gleich vor Ort wenn der Dämpfer wieder kommt


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. Mai 2012)

Gerne, aber passt das bei dir? 
Hast die Maße im Kopf?

Samstag oder Sonntag Lac Blanc irgendjemand?!


----------



## Freeloader (24. Mai 2012)

wenns ned passt bau ich mir ein eigenes...


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. Mai 2012)

Klar, bring's dir demnächst ma mit. Könnten eh mal n Bierbikefilmabend oder so was machen, evtl. mit Demo-Angucken bei Saci? ;D


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. Mai 2012)

http://live.redbull.tv/events/35/strength_in_numbers/ Funktioniert sogar!


----------



## Freeloader (24. Mai 2012)

Wie abartig geil is denn bitte der Teil nach Kamloops mit Aggassis und den Silvia Films Jungs?!

â¬: und Semenuk ist halt auf jedem Rad n Monster


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Mai 2012)

Der letzte Trail


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. Mai 2012)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich die zwei Enduro Parts sehr geil fand. Über den von Jens erwähnten Part nach Kamloops brauchen wir ja gar nicht zu sprechen.

Insgesamt bin ich recht positiv überrascht, nachdem ich so oft gehört habe, der Film sei nicht so toll!


----------



## Freeloader (24. Mai 2012)

Soo gleich nochmal anschauen 

Die Enduro Parts fand ich auch gut, nur viel zu lange. Landschaft wars aber wert. Ich glaub mir ging v.a. das Lied nach ner weile aufn Sack 

Der aller letzte Trail war glaub der neue Full Nelson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab leier die ersten 10 mins verpasst.. fand aber besonders den Part von Matt hunter iwie cool, mag sein radgefahre, der Part von Semenuk und Agassis (oder so) war au krass..

Filme abend und Demo guggen klingt auf jedne fall nach nem plan  - Bier inkl.!! ^^


----------



## Freeloader (24. Mai 2012)

Hei Saci,

schalt einfach nochmal an und schau 10 min, dann ahst den ganzen Film gesehen


----------



## ms06-rider (24. Mai 2012)

Schon, kannste noch bis moin abend machen, dann nimmer  Aber geiler Film


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. Mai 2012)

Lasst mal Samstag alle schööön nach Lacce gehen!!!


----------



## Freeloader (24. Mai 2012)

Gibts hier n wi**er smile?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Gibts hier n wi**er smile?










Achja: wer Samstag um 8 in Baden-Baden sein kann, der könnte auch noch den übrigen freien Platz im Auto erhaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (25. Mai 2012)

Dieses Wochenende ist generell n bissi schlecht bei mir ^^. Naja spätestens nächstes dann wieder...Aber für den Kommentar "Lasst alle in Lacce sein" trotzdem ein herzliches FU^^. Ohne Auto ist nicht ...


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (25. Mai 2012)

Hab' ja auch kein Auto Flo 
Also falls jmd. den Platz haben will, der darf sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## ms06-rider (26. Mai 2012)

Ja aber wohl ne geschickte Mitfahrgelegenheit  Hab aber eh keien Zeit des ganze We ... Ist jemand net im Park? Wollte heute mittag ne Runde am Strommasten . Geh so um 1e rum planmäßig los, falls jemand Lust hat ...


----------



## Freeloader (26. Mai 2012)

JHo hab Lust. Komme aber ned. Hab euch gestern nacht noch gesucht aber da ward ihr wohl schon weg


----------



## deepinthewood (26. Mai 2012)

Endlich mal wieder Bikepark heute...


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (26. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand noch nen X9/X7 Schaltwerk oder was vergleichbares auf Lager rumliegen?


----------



## Freeloader (26. Mai 2012)

Sieht so aus als ob nicht so viel los war oder?

@ Tobi: Ich ned, aber die Buchsen kamen heute


----------



## deepinthewood (26. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als ob nicht so viel los war oder?
> 
> @ Tobi: Ich ned, aber die Buchsen kamen heute


 

Ne, war zum Glück nicht sonderlich viel los  ...am Lift waren höchstens mal 4-5 Leute vor einem...


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (27. Mai 2012)

Laut wetter.com übrigens Wetter am Montag in Lac Blanc trocken und sonnig, bei 0% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit!


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Mai 2012)

@Jens: Du meinst am Freitag? Ich war bis 4e rum da und Saci bis zum Ende ... Den hab ich allerdings auch nimmer gesehen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (27. Mai 2012)

Hmm, aua:


----------



## lowrider89 (27. Mai 2012)

Am Stein hängen geblieben?  Aber sonst ist ja alles fit oder?


----------



## Freeloader (27. Mai 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> @Jens: Du meinst am Freitag? Ich war bis 4e rum da und Saci bis zum Ende ... Den hab ich allerdings auch nimmer gesehen ^^



Hä? wieso haben wir uns dann ned gesehn?

Bin glaub so um 3 gekommen. Und um halb 5 heim .. Von Saci war auch keine Spur

@ tobi: Wenn ich dich stürzen seh, dann immer nur so. Bleibt da dann das VR stehen oder wie?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (27. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Hä? wieso haben wir uns dann ned gesehn?
> 
> Bin glaub so um 3 gekommen. Und um halb 5 heim .. Von Saci war auch keine Spur
> 
> @ tobi: Wenn ich dich stürzen seh, dann immer nur so. Bleibt da dann das VR stehen oder wie?



@Alex: Schulter halt ein bisschen komisch, aber wird schon passen.
@Jens: Ja irgendwie typisch  Allerdings hab ich gar nicht so den Plan, was da passiert ist. Ging irgendwie megaschnell, Videoanalyse erbrachte keine kenntnisfördernde Ergebnisse. Julian müsste es eigentlich am besten wissen, wobei der glaube ich erst zum Climax der Handlung um die Ecke gebogen kam


----------



## endurobiker17 (27. Mai 2012)

@Jens: Ja irgendwie typisch  Allerdings hab ich gar nicht so den Plan, was da passiert ist. Ging irgendwie megaschnell, Videoanalyse erbrachte keine kenntnisfördernde Ergebnisse. Julian müsste es eigentlich am besten wissen, wobei der glaube ich erst zum Climax der Handlung um die Ecke gebogen kam [/QUOTE]

Sah so aus als wäre das VR stecken geblieben und er ist dann eben ziemlich heftig über den Anlieger drüber gerutscht. Soweit ich es aus dem Augenwinkel sehen konnte.


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Mai 2012)

Morgen noch wer in Wiba? Werd den Zug um 9.19 am Hbf nehmen, falls sich wer anschließen will


----------



## Freeloader (27. Mai 2012)

na sicher, sowas hast du letzten sonntag auch erzählt ...


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (27. Mai 2012)

Andere Frage: wen trifft man denn dann morgen noch in Lacce?


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Mai 2012)

@jatschek:

ASSIFAUST Junge!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (28. Mai 2012)

Yeah Boy! check -Assifaustproduction-   

War das Hammer gestern...


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Mai 2012)




----------



## ms06-rider (28. Mai 2012)

Oh man  Für diejenigen hier die s noch net wissen, die Tables auf der Freeride sind wohl neu geshapt und kicken nu viel stärker - hat jedenfalls Jatschek wars glaub, vorher behautptet ^^


----------



## Freeloader (28. Mai 2012)

noch stärker?


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Mai 2012)

Ja, die sind komplett neu geshapt worden. Sind jetzt mehr wie Dirtkicker.


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Mai 2012)

Ich mag se  Zummindest den zweiten....^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (28. Mai 2012)

Die sind echt okay, immer noch bzw. fast besser. NUR muss man das vorher wissen. Wenn man mit dem normalen Speed von letzter Woche drauf zu fährt überfliegt man den ersten fast komplett, obwohl man ihn im letzten Moment etwas drückt. Jetzt reicht normales rausrollen aus dem Anlieger und leichtes anstupsen der Bremse und man schafft ihn locker in die Landung. 

Die Kicker haben jetzt nen leichten runden Shape und ne Messerscharfe Kante. Geht steil... 

@Jens: Aber alles laaaaaaangweilig. Gibt nur einen wahren Table. Mh was heißt das auf Französisch?


----------



## Freeloader (29. Mai 2012)

Will auch  - alles ...


----------



## jatschek (29. Mai 2012)

Mach Druck bei Propain. Du hast verdammt nochmal echt was verpasst. Aber frag halt mal ganz nett bei Jonas an, der hat so gut wie alles auf Video. Extra für dich.


----------



## Freeloader (29. Mai 2012)

Okay, ich warte auf nen geschnittenene Film der mich vor Eifersuch eingehen lässt


----------



## jatschek (29. Mai 2012)

@Jonas: Tu es, Tu es, Tu es....


----------



## Freeloader (29. Mai 2012)

Sixpack hat sich gemeldet: "durch das Eindringen von Wasser sind die Achsen Deiner ICON-Pedale extrem stark korrodiert. Diese Korrosion hat die Gleitlager beidseitig zerstört, was zum achsialen Spiel geführt hat."

Gleitlager auf Kulanz. Achsen muss ich bezahlen ...Titanachsen sind derzeit nich verfügbar also wieder Stahl


----------



## jatschek (29. Mai 2012)

Hä, ja dann schreib zurück. "Schön das Ihnen Ihre eigene Fehlkonstruktion der Dichtungen aufgefallen ist. Ich will diesen Missstand nicht so Ernst sehen und würde mich als Ausgleich, über eine kostenlose Umrüstung auf Titanachsen einlassen. Die Versandkostenübernahme Ihrerseite ersehe ich als selbstverständlich. Danke für Ihre Mühe. Hochachtungsvoll....."


----------



## Freeloader (29. Mai 2012)

Jetzt weiß  ich auch wieso der Alex dich solche Sachen erledigen lässt 

Beißt sich das?


----------



## jatschek (29. Mai 2012)

Geiler Scheiß...  Richtig Fett!

Ich glaub ich brauch auch so ne verspiegelte Brille. Wo gibts die 100% Brillen?


----------



## Freeloader (29. Mai 2012)

Bei google

meine is von http://enduro-store.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (29. Mai 2012)

Is das der Glitzerhelm?


----------



## Freeloader (29. Mai 2012)

Ja aber hab ihne ein wenig entschärft







Hello Kitty fehlt mir noch 



Und weil wir ja grad immer 2 Tage am Wochenende fahren gehen:


----------



## jatschek (29. Mai 2012)

Hach, Dekadenz ist schon was feines gell? Wirklich schick.

Ich denk gerade noch über nen Zweit DH-Rad nach.

So in Richtung Trek Session (aka V10) Carbon 9.9 oder Santa Cruz V10 Carbon.


----------



## Freeloader (29. Mai 2012)

Ja mach das, dann wird das Rad auf ein Endgewicht von 16 kg(V10 Carbon) kommen, aber wenigstens hast dann eins als Ersatz


----------



## deepinthewood (29. Mai 2012)

Schöne Helme haste da...

..den neon gelben Glitzerhelm, hab ich mir auch vor einer Weile zugelegt.

Paßt so gut zu meinen Griffen


----------



## Freeloader (29. Mai 2012)

Jeah, das Wörldkäpp team füllt sich


----------



## deepinthewood (29. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Jeah, das Wörldkäpp team füllt sich


 

...deine Brille zu dem Helm, ist ja fast schon pornös


----------



## deepinthewood (30. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit,

ich würde einen Satz Reifen verschenken:

Specialized Butcher DH 2,3 ( der Minion von Specialized )

vorne 90% Profil hinten 75%. 

Wenn einer Interesse hat, gebt Bescheid.

PS.: Angebot giltet nur für Stammgäste aus diesem Thread!


----------



## endurobiker17 (30. Mai 2012)

deepinthewood schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich würde einen Satz Reifen verschenken:
> 
> ...



Ich könnte nen neuen Hinterradreifen gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (30. Mai 2012)

Den Vorderreifen könnte ich gut gebrauchen  Wieso willste die denn überhaupt loswerden?

@Jens: ich bin morgen Abend in KA, sollen wir uns kurz treffen, dann bring ich dir das Buchsenwerkzeug mit?


----------



## deepinthewood (30. Mai 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Den Vorderreifen könnte ich gut gebrauchen  Wieso willste die denn überhaupt loswerden?
> 
> @Jens: ich bin morgen Abend in KA, sollen wir uns kurz treffen, dann bring ich dir das Buchsenwerkzeug mit?


 
Weil die bei mir nur rumliegen und alt werden


----------



## deepinthewood (30. Mai 2012)

PS. Einen Specialized Chunder DH 2,3 würde ich auch noch verschenken. Nagelneu das Ding!


----------



## deepinthewood (30. Mai 2012)

@endurobiker17 & dreiundzwanzig


klar, könnt ihr haben.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (30. Mai 2012)

Das ist die Highroller Kopie, was? 
Hab ich momentan keinen Bedarf für, aber da findet sich ja sicher wer 

Am Wochenende wird's ja voll kalt 

Edit: Danke! Megagut, wollte mich eh bald nach nem Ersatz-VR umschauen. Wo trifft man dich denn momentan am besten an? Irgendwie bist du immer in Wildbad/Albstadt, wenn wir gerade woanders rumgurken


----------



## deepinthewood (30. Mai 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Das ist die Highroller Kopie, was?
> Hab ich momentan keinen Bedarf für, aber da findet sich ja sicher wer
> 
> Am Wochenende wird's ja voll kalt


 
Ne, der Chunder Reifen ist nur für trockenen Boden zu gebrauchen. Da ist der Highroller 2 um Welten besser. Ich fahr den HR 2 jetzt seit ein paar Wochen...klasse Reifen von trocken & steinig bis leicht matschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (30. Mai 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Das ist die Highroller Kopie, was?
> Hab ich momentan keinen Bedarf für, aber da findet sich ja sicher wer
> 
> Am Wochenende wird's ja voll kalt
> ...


 

Das stimmt wohl. Irgendwie verpass ich die Wörldkäpp Meute immer.

Ich werd versuchen mich das nächste mal an Euch anzuschließen, dann bring ich dir den Reifen mit. Oder falls du mal durch Pfinztal durchfährst gib Bescheid...da wohn ich nämlich.

Der Butcher VR ist auf jeden Fall für dich reserviert.


----------



## ms06-rider (30. Mai 2012)

Ich nehm den (= Chunder oder whatever, soll nur als Hinterreifen herhalten ) wenns die Version mit dicker Karkasse ist (hab jetzt nix überlesen dass der shco weg is oder?  )


----------



## deepinthewood (30. Mai 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ich nehm den (= Chunder oder whatever, soll nur als Hinterreifen herhalten ) wenns die Version mit dicker Karkasse ist (hab jetzt nix überlesen dass der shco weg is oder?  )


 

Ne, noch nicht weg. Kannste haben.

Specialized Pro Chunder 2,3 Dual Compound steht drauf.


----------



## ms06-rider (30. Mai 2012)

Was wiegt er denn? Aber wenn der schwer genug ist würd ich den nehmen


----------



## deepinthewood (30. Mai 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Was wiegt er denn? Aber wenn der schwer genug ist würd ich den nehmen


 

Kein Plan du...aber deutlich schwerer als ein Nobby Nic


----------



## speschelaisd (30. Mai 2012)

Alle mal Galileo schauen!!!

Da kommt was über DH


----------



## Saci (30. Mai 2012)

Krasser einschlag!  ..


----------



## speschelaisd (30. Mai 2012)

Wer bremst verliert.

Sah aber echt bös aus


----------



## deepinthewood (30. Mai 2012)

Krack hats gemacht, da war die Rippe durch. Aber lustiger Bericht


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (30. Mai 2012)

Hahaha, "slow down, SLOW DOWN!", Boom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (31. Mai 2012)

Jonas tut mich einen gefallen und mach mal das Vid von Lace fertig. Ich mog des sehen!!


----------



## speschelaisd (31. Mai 2012)

Ich beeil mich


----------



## lowrider89 (31. Mai 2012)

schnääällerrrrrr


----------



## Freeloader (31. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch gespannt


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (31. Mai 2012)




----------



## deepinthewood (31. Mai 2012)

Habs auch schon gesehen, das Demo Carbon...

...da darf man auf den Preis gespannt sein.

Denke mal so 6500....


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (31. Mai 2012)

Interessant auch die schwarzen Standrohre an ner Boxxer?!


----------



## speschelaisd (31. Mai 2012)

Billig...

...aber nur im Vergleich zum Trek Session ( schüldigüng: V10  )

Ab 2013 solls glaub auch DLC beschichtete Standrohre geben.


----------



## deepinthewood (1. Juni 2012)

Steht fürs kommende Wochenende schon irgend ein Programm auf dem Plan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. Juni 2012)

Jep. Samstag Lacce


----------



## deepinthewood (1. Juni 2012)

Aaaccchhhh Fu**, nach Lac schaff ichs morgen nicht. Werd mich wohl morgen mit einem halben Tag Wildbad anfreunden müssen...


----------



## Freeloader (1. Juni 2012)

BÃÃÃM grad noch den blauen Pinstripe fÃ¼r 300â¬ bei bmo bestellt 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...lm-2012-Pinstripe-Blue::29599.html?refID=totd



Nein, diesmal nicht


----------



## lowrider89 (1. Juni 2012)

Ja verdammte Kacke sau billig  Eigentlich sollte ich es tun^^


----------



## ms06-rider (1. Juni 2012)

Bei Jens lohnt sich das - bei seinem Verbrauch hat er den wohl mitte Sommer schon in Benutzung  
@deepinthewood: Bin auch in Wiba


----------



## deepinthewood (1. Juni 2012)

@ms06

...wenn ich nach Wiba komm, bring ich dir den Reifen mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (1. Juni 2012)

Ne, den hat er sich nicht bestellt


----------



## deepinthewood (1. Juni 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Ne, den hat er sich nicht bestellt


 

zuzutrauen wärs ihm aber 

Bist du morgen auch in Lace?


----------



## ms06-rider (1. Juni 2012)

Öhhhh? Doch?! ^^


----------



## speschelaisd (1. Juni 2012)

deepinthewood schrieb:


> zuzutrauen wärs ihm aber
> 
> Bist du morgen auch in Lace?



Ja, ich geh auch mit.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. Juni 2012)

@Jens: wie kommt's dass es morgen nun wohl doch klappt? Welches Rad haste?


----------



## Saci (1. Juni 2012)

Bekommt wohl nen WC-Ersartrad  .. mit dem Großen *S* aufm Steuerrohr  

@ tobi, erinner mal den alex an den konus


----------



## speschelaisd (1. Juni 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> Bekommt wohl nen WC-Ersartrad  .. mit dem Großen *S* aufm Steuerrohr
> 
> @ tobi, erinner mal den alex an den konus



Pssssst...nicht so viel verraten


und hier mal das Video vom letzten WE. Leider is die Quali wieder maldig.


----------



## ms06-rider (1. Juni 2012)

Ähhh ^^ Doch so viel verraten, sonst bekomm ich ja garnix mehr von euch mit, wenn ihr immer nach Lac geht ... *auch will*


----------



## Saci (1. Juni 2012)

Dito.. will auch mit.. wenn man das Vid sieht muss man einfach hin..!!


----------



## ms06-rider (1. Juni 2012)

Kommste mit nach Lac oder kommste mit nach Wiba - oder biste ma wieder defekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (3. Juni 2012)

Yeah, Jatschi hat sie gefunden!


----------



## speschelaisd (3. Juni 2012)

nice

wo hast das her?   ...ahh, habs schon gefunden


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (3. Juni 2012)

Ich würde ganz mutig auf phazoll-photos.com tippen


----------



## speschelaisd (3. Juni 2012)

habs ja auch schon gesehn


----------



## Freeloader (3. Juni 2012)

Verdammt teuer die Bilder. 

1: 5â¬
4: 15â¬

Bin trotzdem am Ã¼berlegen, so ein 60cm Poster kommt schon gut


----------



## lowrider89 (3. Juni 2012)

Wie wäre es wenn man die anschreiben, alle Bilder von uns nehmen und zusammen zahlen?^^


----------



## Freeloader (3. Juni 2012)

Wär eine idee. Hatte die von Jonas und Jatschek bisher nich gesehen und gedacht, dass Flo sicher kein Geld für sowas ausgibt


----------



## lowrider89 (3. Juni 2012)

Ähm das auf dem Bild ist aber net der Jatschek


----------



## speschelaisd (3. Juni 2012)

Aber da gibts noch welche vom Daniel und mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (3. Juni 2012)

achssoooo^^


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (3. Juni 2012)

Hab auch auf die Schnelle mal versucht was zusammenzuschneiden. Nix so tolles, aber immerhin hab ich halbwegs mal ne Außenaufnahme von Jonas und Jatschek am Table mit drauf


----------



## deepinthewood (3. Juni 2012)

Kann sein, dass nicht viel los war? Ihr geiles Wetter hattet? Und mächtig viel Spaß? Und ich nicht dabei war?

*manno*


----------



## lowrider89 (3. Juni 2012)

Jap, jap, jap und jjaaaaappppp


----------



## deepinthewood (3. Juni 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Jap, jap, jap und jjaaaaappppp


 
 oh mann, jetzt bin ich echt traurig


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juni 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> dass Flo sicher kein Geld für sowas ausgibt



 Wie recht du hast  Zumal ich das echt beschissen aussieht ohne Goggle ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (4. Juni 2012)

Ich brauch da nicht unbedingt mein Bild. Finds leider nicht so prall. Mir reicht das vom Alex, dachte ja eh zuerst das wär ich... 

Aber das vom Jens in dem Outfit kommt echt dick. Die Brille hauts raus. 

Zumal die Bilder in echt noch besser aussehen. Die Vorschaubilder von der HP sind ja runtergerechnet.

@Tobi: Video gefällt, vorallem der Titel und der kleine Faustbutton sind genial.  Hab mich doch echt dabei erwischt, wie ich die Faust zum Monitor gestreckt habe. 
Kannst bitte beim nächsten mal nicht den 1. Versuch an dem Table filmen? Das erste Mal ist immer ein Sicherheitssprung, die danach gingen viel besser.


----------



## Freeloader (4. Juni 2012)

video 

Hab mir ein preview von dem bild schicken lassen. Qualy is echt derbe.

Werde mir meins holen, finden sich noch 3 andere interessenten?


----------



## lowrider89 (4. Juni 2012)

Ja hier ich ^^ Es gibt zwar nur eins von mir aber egal^^


----------



## Tribal84 (4. Juni 2012)

alex dein bild ist echt super dolle


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag Wiba...wer is alles dabei?


----------



## Saci (4. Juni 2012)

" hahahaa... aaaaahhh... ja!"  nettes video..

..da es von mir kein bild gibt werdsch ooch keehns holen gönne..


----------



## Saci (4. Juni 2012)

alex sein bild is au nur dolle weil ich mit drauf bin.. PAH!


----------



## Tribal84 (4. Juni 2012)

hab eingeschlagen junge !!!


----------



## lowrider89 (4. Juni 2012)

Saci tja wenn du mir net so auf die Pelle gerückt wärst, dann gäbe es auch ein Foto von 

P.s. Wegen dir sieht es voll langsam aus!!!! Blöde Demofahrer xD


----------



## Saci (4. Juni 2012)

Haaaalt STOP!! .. ich lass mir ja einiges gefallen.. aber DAS geht zu weit.. was bildest du dir ein...UND DAS OBWOHL DU NICHMAL KONA FÄHRST!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juni 2012)

Hey Jatschek, also dann fang mer ma an zu sparen oder?  : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IIiu66Tt9A&feature=watch_response"]800PS VW BUS TH2RS      - YouTube[/nomedia]    [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St1l6QZZTnI&feature=related"]800PS VW BUS TH2RS  UND 2010 PORSCHE 911 TURBO      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jatschek (4. Juni 2012)

Boah ey, so nen Teil braucht man. Scheiß doch auf irgendwelche poppel Dodge Ram Pick Ups. So nen Gerät ist die Macht. 

Aber Jungs, da wird der Trip nach Lac Blanc geringfügig teurer...  

Danke für die Links, wollt dich eh nochmal danach fragen.


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Juni 2012)

...also mir wärs das auf jeden Fall wert


----------



## Tribal84 (4. Juni 2012)

also donnerstag wiba?
muss die frau mal fragen ;-)


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin dabei.

Und der Onkel jatschek kommt auch, gell?


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juni 2012)

Bei gut Wetter komm ich vielleicht auch...


----------



## jatschek (4. Juni 2012)

Je nach Wettervorhersage am Wochenende. Ists am Wochenende gut, geh ich Donnerstag in der Pfalz touren und dafür am Wochenende nach Lace/Wiba. Ist Vorhersage schlecht gehts Donnerstag nach Wildbad.

Immer nur Bikeparkgeballer entwöhnt einen und so nen bissel Fitness bergauf muss auch sein.

Der Bus hat natürlich auch den Vorteil, das man in ca. 30min in Lace ist. (incl. Pinkelpause und Stopp beim Bäcker  )


----------



## speschelaisd (4. Juni 2012)

Hier noch mal das Video vom Anfang vom Jahr:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmuH1J1BEyA"]Downhill Bad Wildbad 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juni 2012)

Sehr cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (5. Juni 2012)

Ui sehr geil! Habs eben ohne Musik geschaut. Das war schon super. Schöner Schnitt, Kamerawechsel und die Slowmos.  Echt nice. Nur leider nen dickes Fail für den Helm. Das ist nicht Wörldcäp!   Schön gefahren.


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Juni 2012)

also ich werde bei passendem Wetter mit der Frau in Wiba auftauchen 
herr jatschek, Sie auch!


----------



## jatschek (5. Juni 2012)

Glaub ich nicht, check mal das Wetter für Donnerstag in Wildbad.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (5. Juni 2012)

Braucht jemand zufÃ¤llig grad was von CRC?
Bestelle eventuell was und bei nem entsprechenden Betrag gibtâs ja mal wieder Rabatt


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Juni 2012)

sieht aber in Wildbad besser aus wie sonst wo


----------



## jatschek (5. Juni 2012)

Nur weil es in Wildbad weniger regnet wie sonstwo, heißt es nicht das man da unbedingt fahren gehen muss.  Wildbad im Regen will ich mir nicht antun. Das macht keinen wirklichen Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (5. Juni 2012)

@Tobi:

Ich würd auch was bestellen


----------



## ms06-rider (5. Juni 2012)

Dem Wetterbericht nach bin ich wohl auch draußen - bin einfach n Schönwetterbiker


----------



## Freeloader (5. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem draußen kann man auch sehr leicht falsch verstehen. Aber da ich dich kenn hab ichs schon beim zweiten durchlesen geblickt


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Juni 2012)

schade aber wenn alle abspringen, sind wir wohl auch nicht gewillt alleine in Wiba zu biken und bei Regen schon garnicht...


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Juni 2012)

Also der Neno und ich sind wohl schon anzutreffen.


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Juni 2012)

ok, sag grad nochmal bescheid!.. bei regen kommen wir nicht..


----------



## Freeloader (5. Juni 2012)

Regen? Da soll Albstadt doch gut sein oder?


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Juni 2012)

jawoll auf ne runde albstadt,,diesmal aber mit eigenem dampfstrahler und neue wetscreams oder sowas


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (5. Juni 2012)

Wie out sind eigentlich VW-Busse, wenn man das hier haben kann:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mercedes-132...obile_wagen&hash=item19d188f4f4#ht_892wt_1274


----------



## deepinthewood (5. Juni 2012)

Mein Vorschlag wäre ---> Albstadt bei Regen und Nobby Nic....da kann nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (5. Juni 2012)

Frag ma Radde bei der Reifenwahl 
Das Sram Ding ist geil, aber nur zwei Schlafplätze sind schon wenig - allerdings passen da wohl auch noch ein bis zwei Zelte unter das Vordach


----------



## Freeloader (6. Juni 2012)

Nächste Woche 

Hab aber echt kein Bock mehr auf das Rad, hol mir im September oder Oktober dann ein neues


soo nice:


----------



## jatschek (6. Juni 2012)

Sehr gute Quali, der stand doch einiges weg. Wobei deins mit der Spiegelbrille mehr flashen dürfte wie die Hackfre.... vom Alex.


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Juni 2012)

So....Bilanz von heute: 

2 kaputte Schläuche, and one broken pedal


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Juni 2012)

@Jens: Was isn mit deim Radel?


----------



## jatschek (6. Juni 2012)

Na endlich hast nen Grund die Pedale zu tauschen. In dem Schub kannst gleich die krumme Kurbel tauschen.


----------



## Freeloader (6. Juni 2012)

Ja da denkt man immer man hat so Öko schuhe mit runden Sohlen an - allerdings verdrehts einem den Fuß echt eklig.

Das sollte jetzt wieder in der Post sein, dann wirds bald weiter misbraucht


----------



## jatschek (6. Juni 2012)

Aja perfekt, wollt am Wochenende wieder nach Lac. Evtl. kommt das Teil ja am Freitag an.


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Juni 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Na endlich hast nen Grund die Pedale zu tauschen. In dem Schub kannst gleich die krumme Kurbel tauschen.



...und jetzt will ich nix mehr hören. Das is doch Leichtbau 

Hab gestern auch die schwarze XT begutachtet...sieht echt gar nicht so unschön aus. Sind die Trail Seeker wieder erwerblich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (6. Juni 2012)

Ne, die Trailseeker lassen noch auf sich warten. Musst dir wohl nen "Übergangspedal" besorgen.


----------



## Freeloader (6. Juni 2012)

bestimmt ned, deshalb hab ich mein WE anderweitig verplant. KAnn ich sozusagen zeit gutmachen


----------



## jatschek (6. Juni 2012)

Äh wie jetzt was??? Fällt der Lac Blanc Trip wegen fehlender Assifaust Connection Teilnahme etwa aus?  

Wasn hier loooooos?


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Juni 2012)

...und doubelt dann den Tabel mit uns?


----------



## jatschek (6. Juni 2012)

Eben 

Naja gehts eben zum Entspannen nach Wiba. Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## Freeloader (6. Juni 2012)

jonas bist du wieder die dünnen muddys gefahren oder wie kommts zu dem vielen defekten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (6. Juni 2012)

ja klar mit dem Muddy's 

Die platte hab ich mir alle vorm IXS Drop-Gap-Hip-Double geholt. Da sind die Steine so brutal ausgewaschen.

...und das mit dem Pedal hab ich erst am Auto bemerkt. Keine Ahnung. Kann mich auch nicht erinnern großartig aufgesessen zu sein.


----------



## speschelaisd (8. Juni 2012)

Was haltet ihr davon?



 

Wöaldkäp-Assifaus-Logo


----------



## jatschek (8. Juni 2012)

Hier stand Quatsch, mehr wie sonst.

@Gven: Die Bretter sollen ja den Homo Regenbogen darstellen bzw. daran erinnern. Ist doch Wörldcäp  Laaaanger.

Ich finds echt gut gemacht, nur müsste man das als Digitaldruck machen lassen. Das können nicht viele ingescheiter Qualität. Das Logo von dem Kerl aus Lace fand ich nicht schlecht. Weils einfach so schlicht war.


----------



## Tribal84 (8. Juni 2012)

naja die holzbretter sehen aus wie der homo-regenbogen aber sonst


----------



## endurobiker17 (8. Juni 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, hast dir ja wirklich nen Logo überlegt. Top


----------



## ms06-rider (8. Juni 2012)




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. Juni 2012)

Nice 
Einnert mich an das hier mittig positionierte Logo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (gesehen am Specialized Stand auf der Eurobike)


----------



## Pead (8. Juni 2012)

Wer guckt am Sonntag eigentlich alles das Rennen an?


----------



## ms06-rider (10. Juni 2012)

Öhhh ^^ Ich, jetzt grad


----------



## Freeloader (10. Juni 2012)

Perfekt verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pead (10. Juni 2012)

Es war so langweilig... Warum musste Gwin auch schon so früh starten?


----------



## deepinthewood (10. Juni 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine frühzeitige Planung, was nächstes Wochenende Bikeparkmäßig ansteht?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (10. Juni 2012)

Weltcup war heut echt langweilig. Motorway gucken macht ja Spaß, aber technische Sektionen gab's irgendwie überhaupt nicht zu sehen, vor allem nichts im Wald


----------



## deepinthewood (10. Juni 2012)

Ja schon...die Waldsektion hat leider komplett gefehlt...


----------



## ms06-rider (10. Juni 2012)

Der fährt grad irgendwie ne andere Liga, aber so unspannend wars doch net ?! Kamen ja manche noch gut ran und es zählt ja auch net nur der erste Platz ... Aber stimme zu, mehr Technikparts wären schöner gewesen ...
@deep... Wildbad?! ^^


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (10. Juni 2012)

Naja, wenn ich da die Val di Sole Übertragung vergleiche, war die a) vom Terrain natürlich interessanter, b) waren mehr Streckenteile abgedeckt und c) Rob Warner ein bisschen begeisterter beim kommentieren.
Im Vergleich wurde dann die Übertragung langweiliger. Das Rennen an sich war natürlich nicht ganz so unspannend. Hätte mir allerdings gewünscht, dass nicht Gwin gewinnt um die Gesamtwertung spannend zu halten


----------



## Freeloader (12. Juni 2012)

So Pflicht:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43093249"]United Ride Vision - Full Movie on Vimeo[/ame]

Der Tim Bentley ist vermutlich der einzige WC-DHler der so bmx fahren kann


----------



## Saci (13. Juni 2012)

Hier, falls Jemand eine brauch - find 75â¬ und Versandkostenfrei is en Guter Preis fÃ¼r ne Super Hose!  

http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/moto-shorts-black.html?q=moto+shorts


----------



## deepinthewood (14. Juni 2012)

ÄÄhhhm,

was geht denn jetzt am Wochenende Biketechnisch? Lacce, Albstadt, Smdh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (14. Juni 2012)

Samstag auf jeden Fall Wiba.


----------



## ms06-rider (14. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich meine aktuelle Schlafprognose für heute nacht anschau, weil ich ma wieder viel zu früh angefangen hab zu arbeiten und die Planung für morgen abend, dann würd ich ma sagen Samstag Nachmittag Smdh und Sonntag dann Wiba


----------



## Freeloader (14. Juni 2012)

lac²


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (14. Juni 2012)

Yes Sir!


----------



## Freeloader (14. Juni 2012)

Bist du also am sonntag auch dabei?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. Juni 2012)

Das nun leider nicht  
Aber einmal ist besser als keinmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (15. Juni 2012)

Syndicate trauert um den Verlust


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. Juni 2012)

Ey aber nächste Woche ist ja Nachtbiken in Lac. Lassen wir uns das entgehen? Wohl nicht, oder?!


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Juni 2012)

wir sind dabei in lac 
evt sogar noch ne mitreisegelegenheit ab ka hbf


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Juni 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Ey aber nächste Woche ist ja Nachtbiken in Lac. Lassen wir uns das entgehen? Wohl nicht, oder?!



Boahhr echt, geieeeeeel. Wann is das?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. Juni 2012)

NOCTURNE JUSQU'A 22 HEURES LE 23 JUIN


 Le bike park est ouvert jusqu'à 22 heures le samedi 23 juin.

Forfait 10h - 22h à 30 euros ou 14h - 22h à 25 euros (hors carte et assurance).

2 groupes de musique de 19h à 23h.



Muss ich übersetzen?


----------



## speschelaisd (15. Juni 2012)

Ne, das kann ich mir noch zusammenreimen


----------



## deepinthewood (15. Juni 2012)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann sind ein paar von euch am Sonntag in Lac Blanc. Ja doch, mit dem gedanken könnte ich mich anfreunden, dass ich da auch wäre 

Samstag komme ich leider nicht zum Biken...*manno*


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

ma nettes videomaterial von den KA-lern (moritz, lo & co.)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21752


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. Juni 2012)

deepinthewood: Kannste dem Jens eventuell den Butcher mitbringen?  Jens sehe ich relativ oft, bzw. kann da kann ich ma in KA bei ihm vorbeiradeln


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

neeee, bring ihn mir mit, dann hat der tobi endlich nen grund ma vorbeizukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (15. Juni 2012)

Oder so! Hab gehört der Gabelkonus sei aufgetaucht?!


----------



## deepinthewood (15. Juni 2012)

Na klar. Wenn ich am Sonntag Ausgang bekomme und nach Lac Blanc darf, bring ich den Reifen mit.


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

jap, gabelkot is aufgetaucht... und morgen oder am MO kommen alle fehlenden Teile fürs Enduro, d.h. der motageständer is au mal wieder frei, dann fang ich mal an das demo zu richten.. lack bissle poliern, lager tauschen usw..


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

FÜR MUTIGE!! :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Troy-Lee-Des...ng_Merchandise_Media&var=&hash=item6fc796a278


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Juni 2012)

ich würde es testen, hab leider keine ahnung welche größe ich brauch


----------



## ms06-rider (15. Juni 2012)

? Bewertungen angeschaut? 3 Trottel die sich, so wie es aussieht sinnfrei, beschweren und ansonsten nur Positiv - würd mir da keine Sorgen machen ... Desweiteren akzeptiert der Paypal, von daher biste komplett sicher was das angeht ...


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

ajo, hab mir eine in 32 bestellt.


----------



## jatschek (15. Juni 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> .. lack bissle poliern..



Klingt nach ner Lebensaufgabe...


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

... könntest recht haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (15. Juni 2012)

@saci: weißt du wo der Maus gefilmt hat/ wurd?


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

ne, sorry jonas, kein plan.. ich schätz aber mal auf Schwarzwald iwo (bühl/hornisgrinde) oder so.. die fahren da ja öfters


----------



## Freeloader (15. Juni 2012)

also die Panoramaszene war oben von der Teufelsmühle. Würde ja auch passen, weil man da gut shutteln kann


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

ah, stimmt, doer dort.. wär cool, is schön dort, müsste man mal hingehn .. hab jetzt 2 wochen nen auto


----------



## Freeloader (15. Juni 2012)

wieviele räder passen rein?


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

EINS!  ... kp.. müsst man schaun inwiewet man da 2 Dhler reinbekommt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (15. Juni 2012)

Den Smart der Schwester oder den anderen riesen Straßenkreuzer?


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

meien schwester hat ihren smart nimmer - hat seit gestern nen suzuki swift  .. aber hab jetzt wochen den karren meiner mom, VW Polo..


----------



## Freeloader (15. Juni 2012)

mit Kupplung?


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

nep.. ohne küpplung..


----------



## jatschek (15. Juni 2012)

Also doch den Straßen Kreuzer, quasi den Airbus 380 aufm Asphalt.

Ja dann kannst dich mal revanchieren. Fährst uns diesmal nach Lace und Co.

Also morgen bitte pünktlich 10:30Uhr beim Capmarkt am Bahnhof Stadtmitte in Ettlingen.


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

wer geht denn morgen alles nach wildbad?


----------



## Freeloader (15. Juni 2012)

wie, jetzt willst du doch wieder hin?


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2012)

ne, ich frag ja nur- einfach aus interesse.. aber ja, wenn ich fit wär würd ich gern auch hin! ..


----------



## Saci (16. Juni 2012)

So, melde mich offiziell morgen ab..  .. bin einfach nich fit, war heut bissle aufm rad.. das hätte kein wert morgen.. wünsch euch Viel Spaß - mischt die Froschfresser bissle auf   .. und ich will ääääkdschn sehn - also Go-Bros mitnehmen!


----------



## deepinthewood (17. Juni 2012)

Bin heute auch raus...regen bääähhhh.

@Saci

ich kannn dir den Reifen vom  dreiundzwanzig vorbei bringen, wenn er ihn dann bei dir abholen will. Muss nur wissen wohin damit , Karlsbad ist ja nebenan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (17. Juni 2012)

hey, ich muss morgen eh zu euch in die ecke und werd beim jonas vorbeischauen - denk dann isses einfacher ich hol den bei dir ab, oder?


----------



## deepinthewood (17. Juni 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> hey, ich muss morgen eh zu euch in die ecke und werd beim jonas vorbeischauen - denk dann isses einfacher ich hol den bei dir ab, oder?


 
Wenn ich weiß wann du beim Jonas bist ( also Uhrzeit ), bring ich den Reifen direkt zu dir bzw. zum Jonas.

...dann brauchst du nicht suchen wo ich wohne...also wie du willst.


----------



## Saci (17. Juni 2012)

okay, so können wirs machen.. also ich hab ab 4 zeit morgen, werd mich da nachm jonas richten.


----------



## deepinthewood (17. Juni 2012)

@ Jonas

...wenn du heute daheim bist, meld dich mal. Bin morgen erst ab 17:00 Uhr wieder daheim, dann würde ich dir den Reifen vorbei bringen.


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Juni 2012)

Ich dachte auch erst ich bin wegen Regen raus, aber wenn ich grad so rausschau - jemand ne Runde Wattkopp?


----------



## Saci (17. Juni 2012)

nep, sorry, komm heut nich aufs rad .. werd jetzt ersma mit der dame lecker essen gehn ^^


----------



## deepinthewood (17. Juni 2012)

So, ich werd jetzt zu Mc Doof fahren, mir einige Burger in den Magen schieben, mich vor den Fernseh setzen und mir ein paar ordentliche Zombiefilme rein ziehen....

...perfekt , der Sonntag ist safe.


----------



## Freeloader (17. Juni 2012)

Regen? das gibts nur auf der Straße. Im Park gibts nur kurzzeitig bewölkt und Sonne!


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Juni 2012)

Joa, heute morgen wars nass als ich den Rolladen hoch gemacht hab. Und nachdem Steff meinte in Hengstett sei es auch deutlich feucht, hab ich mich dann, nachdem ich eh Schlaf nachzuholen hatte, dazu entschieden nicht nach Wiba zu fahren. So wie die Bedingungen aufm Smdh waren hätte ich aber wohl gut nach Wiba können... Naja nächstes Wochenenden dann halt wieder, falls das Wetter Schönwetterfahrertauglich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (18. Juni 2012)

Wetter war echt kacke. Ein  an die, die daheim geblieben sind. Couching war definitiv die bessere Entscheidung. Wer fährt schon gern bei blauen Himmel, Sonnenschein, perfekter semifeuchter Boden und vorallem eklig leerem Park? 

So, hier ein paar Impressionen des gestrigen Tages:












































Und das Oberstyleopfer und jedes Mal aufs neue Photoabstauber:






Bäm alter, dickes Bild und geiler Style. Dicken  gibts dafür.


Ich würde evtl. das ein oder andere Bild bestellen. Noch wer dabei?


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Juni 2012)

schee wars  evt will janina ihr bildchen haben, mal fragen

nochmal bilder gefunden


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Juni 2012)

Danke danke für die Blumen^^ Ich nehme mal Bild wieder 
Habe ich gestern nicht noch sowas zu irgend jemand gesagt? Ich fahr am Fotografen vorbei es macht blitz und obwohl ich nichts mache kommt so ein schönes Bild raus wie da oben


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (18. Juni 2012)

Das von Jonas beim Drop auf der R-Line ist auch richtig stark!


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Juni 2012)

find die R Line sieht auf den Bildern noch viel mächtiger aus !! .. 
leider nur dieses doofe anroll Bild von mir.. 5mal geblitzt worden..schade


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Juni 2012)

Hey Tobi kannst du mal den Kurzclip von machen? Von Lace wo ich da diese leicht kranke Aktion gemacht habe^^ Musst ja net hier hochladen kannst emir ja irgendwie schicken  Danke Fööönnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (18. Juni 2012)

Wieso habt ihr 2 ein Bild von der R-line und ich ned? 

Wär auch wieder dabei. Die kommen alle seehr fett. Vllt bekommen wir auch einen noch besseren tarif wenn wir gaanz viele nehmen

Alex lad mal das d3 gruppenbild hoch ;D


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Juni 2012)

Ja kommt noch keine Angst  Ich muss es erstmal schaffen die Bilder vom Handy auf´n Rechner zu bekommen


----------



## jatschek (18. Juni 2012)

@Jens: Der Fotograf war nicht lange an der R-Line. Haben den auch nur ein oder zweimal gesehen. War genau da, wo du wieder mit deinen Platten zu kämpfen hattest.

Ich finds krass wie hoch das Niveau von den Leuten in Lac Blanc ist. Wahnsinn was die auf den Bilder für Tricks raushauen, selbst an kleinen Kanten machen die da sehr flache Tabletops, No Hander und andere Spielereien. Echt krass.


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Juni 2012)

schon erschreckend was da rausgehauen wird !!
wir nehmen das von Janina !


----------



## Freeloader (18. Juni 2012)

Deins find ich aber auch gut Sven

Die anderen Fotografen müssen wir noch finden


----------



## deepinthewood (18. Juni 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Wetter war echt kacke. Ein  an die, die daheim geblieben sind. Couching war definitiv die bessere Entscheidung. Wer fährt schon gern bei blauen Himmel, Sonnenschein, perfekter semifeuchter Boden und vorallem eklig leerem Park?


 
Da ist doch eindeutig Ironie im Spiel


----------



## jatschek (18. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht nen kleines bisschen. 

Ja lasst uns mal absprechen, wer wieviele Bilder will. Evtl. macht er uns echt nen guten Paketpreis. 

Wie gut ist denn die Quali von dem bei Originalgröße, glaub Alex und Jens haben schon Bilder gekauft. Könnt ihr mal eins hochladen?


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Juni 2012)

Also wir nehmen beide !

Stand:
2


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Juni 2012)

Jo ich lade mal meins hoch  Gibt es vlt noch mehr von mir? Weil ich komme nur bis zur 7ten Seite^^


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Juni 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1148627

Da ein Bild von den Phazoll Typen p.s. Das Hipster Bild ist auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (18. Juni 2012)

So geil


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Juni 2012)

Beim nächsten mal nehme ich alle drei mit


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Juni 2012)

Aber dann machen wir Foto wie wir sie aufhaben...und die, die zu viel sind hältst du unterm Arm.


----------



## deepinthewood (18. Juni 2012)

So ist die Motorhaube glatt 2500 mehr wert


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Juni 2012)

Jo Jonas das mache ich  Aber bis dahin brauche ich noch die rote 100% Brille^^


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Juni 2012)

deepinthewood schrieb:


> So ist die Motorhaube glatt 2500 mehr wert



Da fehlen aber noch paar Helme


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Juni 2012)

...then order that Gangsta Shit!!


----------



## deepinthewood (18. Juni 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Da fehlen aber noch paar Helme


 

Das nächste mal, lege ich meinen D3 noch mit dazu


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Juni 2012)

Wie du hast nur einen? Xd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (18. Juni 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Wie du hast nur einen? Xd


 
Konnte vor einem Monat einfach nicht mehr widerstehen, da habe ich es getan und mir einen gekauft 

PS: ja nur einen aber den zieh ich auch nicht auf, sonst mach ich ihn vielleicht kaputt. Wieviele habt ihr denn so im Schnitt


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Juni 2012)

Im Schnitt so 2,2 D3's


----------



## deepinthewood (18. Juni 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Im Schnitt so 2,2 D3's


 
Diese Dekadenz...





....also ich mag sie


----------



## jatschek (18. Juni 2012)

Oh maaaaaaaaaaan, deine Armut kotzt mich an.


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Juni 2012)

welche 100% ist denn das gewesen.. da gibt es ja viele und teure von


----------



## deepinthewood (18. Juni 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Oh maaaaaaaaaaan, deine Armut kotzt mich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (18. Juni 2012)

@Sven: Ist bei allen die 100% Accuri.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=77024


----------



## Freeloader (18. Juni 2012)

So, ich halb 13 bilder gezählt.

Wer ein bild von sich will und sich bewusst ist, dass es maximal 5 kostet bitte bescheid geben und die Bildnummer angeben. Ihr könnt mir der Bildnummer auch kostenlose Vorschaubilder anfragen. Da ist halt ein riesiges Wasserzeichen drauf, aber so sieht man mal die Auflösung. Wollen alles mal sammeln und dann als paket anfragen

Bisher hab ich registiert:

Alex: 0314
Sven: 9788 & das von dir - da hab ich die Bildnummer noch ned, schreib die mal bitte noch rein.

Jonas,  Julian - wollt ihr auch noch welche? R-line bestimmt oder?


----------



## jatschek (18. Juni 2012)

Ich lass mir erstmal die Bilder als Vorschau schicken.


----------



## speschelaisd (18. Juni 2012)

Ich nehm das von der R-Line (0135)


----------



## Tribal84 (19. Juni 2012)

0833 sollte es sein ,) danke


----------



## endurobiker17 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich nehm keins


----------



## jatschek (19. Juni 2012)

Ich ebenso, habe mir die Vorschaubilder schicken lassen. Sind leider ziemlich verrieselt und wirken zu blass. Sind gute Schnappschüsse, aber mir nicht die 5 Euro/Bild wert.


----------



## jatschek (19. Juni 2012)

Meine Planung fürs Wochenende steht.

Samstag Lac Blanc. Je nach Licht auf den Trails bleibe ich bis 22Uhr. Wenn das fahren keinen wirklichen Sinn mehr macht, wird langsam gepackt. Die Musik etc. vor Ort ist mir relativ egal.

Sonntag dann gechilltes ausklingen in Wildbad

Hat da wer Interesse? Müssen mal schauen wieviele wir sind und wieviel Autos zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Saci (19. Juni 2012)

ich meld mich mal für SA an.. SO bin ich verplant..


----------



## Freeloader (19. Juni 2012)

Samstag auf jeden dabei. Ein Grill wär fein wenn wir so lange da sind. Können auch nen einweggrill nehmen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. Juni 2012)

Samstag hätte ich auch Bock!


----------



## jatschek (19. Juni 2012)

Ja das sind jetzt schon zuviel. Haben wir mehrere Autos?

Meins ist eigentlich schon ausgebucht, habe Alex und Neno dabei. Wenn jemand bereit ist sein Rad zu zerlegen, könnt ich denjenigen noch mitnehmen.

Grillen wär ne Idee, aber nur stilecht irgendwo auf ner Strecke. Finde das Plateau oben aufm Step Up der R-Line recht ansprechend. 

Um den Spaß vorweg zu nehmen. ES HERRSCHT ABSOLUTES SCHLÜSSELWURFVERBOT!!!!


----------



## Freeloader (19. Juni 2012)

wieso nimmst du nur leute mit die eigene autos besitzen? :kotz:


----------



## jatschek (19. Juni 2012)

Mh stimmt eigentlich...bietest du mehr?


----------



## Freeloader (19. Juni 2012)

Du hast heute schon genug gekriegt


----------



## ms06-rider (19. Juni 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> wieso nimmst du nur leute mit die eigene autos besitzen? :kotz:



Tja dann bin ich wohl doch nicht allein in Wildbad, falls ich net wegem Wetter rumpuss


----------



## lowrider89 (19. Juni 2012)

Könnte vlt der Neno noch fahren? Wäre zwar stressig für ihn aber egal ^^


----------



## endurobiker17 (20. Juni 2012)

Hab noch nen Bild vom Jens gefunden...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1058436.122163.455633024462895&type=3&theater


----------



## Freeloader (20. Juni 2012)

cool, danke. Aber wo zur Hölle ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (20. Juni 2012)

Bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber könnte das in Lac Blanc sein?


----------



## speschelaisd (20. Juni 2012)

Nein...ganz klar in Wildbad auf der Bikeparkfreeride.


----------



## Freeloader (20. Juni 2012)

is das das erste Hip-Gap auf der roots? 

Wo sind denn sonst so masten im hintergrund?


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Juni 2012)

samstag geht leider nicht.. sonntag triathlon


----------



## Freeloader (20. Juni 2012)

yes!


----------



## deepinthewood (21. Juni 2012)

Was läuft da für ne Veranstaltung am Samstag eigentlich genau in Lac Blanc? Hat das schon mal einer mitgemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (21. Juni 2012)

Lange radeln und ein wenig Rahmenprogramm.


----------



## deepinthewood (21. Juni 2012)

@Freeloader

...die Brille ist extremst geil. Paßt hammermäßig zum Helm.


----------



## Freeloader (21. Juni 2012)

danke, gehst du morgen auch nach lac? noch platz frei?


----------



## Saci (21. Juni 2012)

ich glaub du meinst Samstag  ... und ja, wer hat noch platz?


----------



## Freeloader (21. Juni 2012)

damn, ja das passiert mir donnerstag oft. hat tobi auch schon öfters gemerkt


----------



## Saci (21. Juni 2012)

hast freitags frei oder wie? ^^


----------



## Freeloader (21. Juni 2012)

Ne leider ned, aber da freu ich mich schon so arg aufs fahren ...


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Juni 2012)

Ok, wer von euch ist aufgrund von Platzmangel in Wiba?


----------



## Saci (22. Juni 2012)

denk ich werd zwangsweise nen halben tag gehn - wann gehst du?


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Juni 2012)

Der aktuelle Plan lautet Samstag und Sonntag - logischerweiße ganztags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (22. Juni 2012)

Saci, gib mir noch mal Bescheid, vll komm ich auch mal nen halben Tag mit


----------



## deepinthewood (22. Juni 2012)

@dreiundzwanzig

den Reifen hab ich Jonas, für dich, gegeben. Er wollte ihn Saci geben...also einer von den beiden hat ihn


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (22. Juni 2012)

Cool, vielen Dank! 

Einen von beiden sehe ich sicherlich demnächst mal


----------



## deepinthewood (22. Juni 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Cool, vielen Dank!
> 
> Einen von beiden sehe ich sicherlich demnächst mal


 

Perfekt


----------



## speschelaisd (22. Juni 2012)

Ich hab nie was bekommen


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Juni 2012)

Nice try


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (23. Juni 2012)

Alex, da haste deinen seltsamen Drift: https://rapidshare.com/files/3099702973/alex.mp4

Sah aber in real spektakulärer aus als auf Video


----------



## deepinthewood (23. Juni 2012)

Ergebnis von Lac Blanc heute:

- Hüfte geprellt
- Oberschenkel angeschwollen
- Wade geprellt und schön dick
- diverse Kratzer am Rücken

...laufen fällt schwer...

...war aber ein wirklich schöner Sturz 




*kotz*


----------



## lowrider89 (23. Juni 2012)

Sind die anderen auch schon gefahren. Als du los bist?

Und was machst du denn nur? Gute Besserung !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (23. Juni 2012)

Klingt nich gut .. GUTE BESSERUNG! .. in deinem Alter steckt ma sowas halt au nimemr so gut wech


----------



## deepinthewood (23. Juni 2012)

@lowrider

Ne, die sind noch gefahren ( also im Bikepark ). Ich hab dann um 15:30Uhr zusammen gepackt und bin zurück gefahren.

@saci

...du Sack


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Juni 2012)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!

@Saci und Tobi: Wieso wart ihr faulen Säcke heut nicht da? Ich erwarte euch dann spätestens morgen


----------



## Saci (23. Juni 2012)

musste heute noch besorgungen machen für morgen - Abi-feier von de Fraaa.. also leider keine zeit..


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (23. Juni 2012)

Ich bin momentan hart aktiv an der Matlab-Front


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (23. Juni 2012)

Sag mal Jonas, wolltest du nich auch ma n Enduro_Rennen fahren?
Specialized Enduro Series #4 Treuchtlingen
Sa Okt 13, 2012 - So Okt 14, 2012

Das is doch nicht so weit weg?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (24. Juni 2012)

Hei, gute Besserung!

Hab mich schon gewundert wieso man dich nie sieht 

Wir waren noch ein wenig länger..


----------



## deepinthewood (24. Juni 2012)

Heute morgen ist es schon deutlich besser als gestern...Schwellungen sind über Nacht zum größten Teil zurück gegangen und Hüfte zickt auch nicht mehr so arg rum, wie gestern 

@Freeloader

Konntest du deine VR Bremse richten?


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Juni 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Sag mal Jonas, wolltest du nich auch ma n Enduro_Rennen fahren?
> Specialized Enduro Series #4 Treuchtlingen
> Sa Okt 13, 2012 - So Okt 14, 2012
> 
> Das is doch nicht so weit weg?!



Könnt ich mir echt mal überlegen. 

Würd noch wer mitfahren?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. Juni 2012)

Ich vielleicht


----------



## speschelaisd (24. Juni 2012)

Dann schauen wir mal


----------



## Freeloader (24. Juni 2012)

Joa, bremsenreiniger hatten sie im shop und belÃ¤ge hatte ich ja welche dabei,  hat glÃ¼cklicherweise alles gepasst 

â¬:

IMG_1960-23-06-2012 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





IMG_1954-23-06-2012 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMG_2030-23-06-2012


----------



## deepinthewood (25. Juni 2012)

@all

Boxxer RC Schmieröl. In welche Seite kommen die 40ml Schmieröl und in welche die 10ml?

Dämpfungsseite 10ml

Federseite 40ml 

richtig o. flasch.

THX


----------



## speschelaisd (25. Juni 2012)

richtig


----------



## jatschek (25. Juni 2012)

Ach schade das es nur so wenig Bilder gab. Gefallen mir wieder nicht, finde ich überblitzt.

@deppinthewood aka. crashtestdummie:  Im Prinzip richtig. Allerdings sind die Vorgaben von Rock Shox zu wenig. Wenn du die 10ml einhälst bleibt nichts zum schmieren übrig. Die paar Tropfen Öl bleiben dann an der Casting Innenwand hängen. 

Mach folgendes: Dämpfungsseite 30ml-Federseite 60ml

Fahr ich bei mir und die anderen auch so. Passt wunderbar. Danach nicht wundern das die Gabel auf einmal leichte Schmutzringe aufweist. Da ist nichts kaputt, sondern einfach nur ein Zeichen einer gut geschmierten Boxxer. Kaputt ist es, wenn es wie bei Flo ausschaut...


----------



## deepinthewood (25. Juni 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Ach schade das es nur so wenig Bilder gab. Gefallen mir wieder nicht, finde ich überblitzt.
> 
> @deppinthewood aka. crashtestdummie:  Im Prinzip richtig. Allerdings sind die Vorgaben von Rock Shox zu wenig. Wenn du die 10ml einhälst bleibt nichts zum schmieren übrig. Die paar Tropfen Öl bleiben dann an der Casting Innenwand hängen.
> 
> ...


 
crashtestdummie ...die La Roots ist schuld. Hat mein VR festgehalten...

Dank dir für den Tipp...werds die Woche dann mal mit Motoröl auffüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (25. Juni 2012)

Ey, euere sind kaputt, net meine, euere laufen ja total trocken


----------



## lowrider89 (25. Juni 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZQXVoUrxvA&feature=player_embedded"]Dr Hosalupf      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## deepinthewood (25. Juni 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Dr Hosalupf      - YouTube


 
sehr gut


----------



## jatschek (25. Juni 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ey, euere sind kaputt, net meine, euere laufen ja total trocken



Ja stimmt irgendwie. Hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das es bei dir nur ein sehr frühes Anfangsstadium eines leichtes Defekts ist. Ich denk du kannst noch ne Weile so weiter fahren.


----------



## Saci (26. Juni 2012)

@ Alex     herrrlich!


----------



## Freeloader (27. Juni 2012)

neues von silvia:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/264935/#top


----------



## Saci (27. Juni 2012)

heut jemadn am SMDH?


----------



## deepinthewood (27. Juni 2012)

Hatte gerade eben mal meine Boxxer ausgebaut, unten auf gemacht und das Schmieröl raus laufen lassen. Auf der Federseite sind tatsächlich 5 Tropfen Schmieröl raus gelaufen...die Dämpfungsseite war eigentlich völlig trocken 

Danke noch mal für den TIPP mit dem Schmieröl


----------



## jatschek (27. Juni 2012)

Hehe, kannst dich gerne beim nächsten Mal mit nem Kaffee revanchieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (27. Juni 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Hehe, kannst dich gerne beim nächsten Mal mit nem Kaffee revanchieren...


 

...das kriegen wir hin


----------



## Tribal84 (27. Juni 2012)

so nen einfachen tipp brauchste beim jatschen doch nicht bezahlen.. also bitte


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Juni 2012)

Würdest mal n offenes Ölbad fahren so wie ich  Da siehste gleich wenn das Ding trocken läuft  - wenn s abends noch net wenigstens fast an der Bremse angekommen ist musste nachfüllen


----------



## Freeloader (28. Juni 2012)

Nachschub 







Jaschek erwischt:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4715223.127513.455633024462895&type=1&theater





Neno:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4715223.127513.455633024462895&type=3&theater


----------



## speschelaisd (28. Juni 2012)

Yeahh boy 

Wie siehts mit dem O-Ringen für die Zugstufenversteller aus? Dichten die besser ab?


----------



## Tribal84 (28. Juni 2012)

ne ne die brille geht ja garnicht mehr.. haben ja jetzt schon zuviele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (28. Juni 2012)

Netter Einkauf Jens, mal sehen wie lang die Dichtungen diesmal heben.

Sag mal was zu den Staubabstreifern bzw. mach mal bitte nen gutes Bild von nahem. Man erkennt ja garnichts...

Schöne Bilder, danke fürs finden.


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Juni 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Netter Einkauf Jens, mal sehen wie lang die Dichtungen diesmal heben.
> 
> Sag mal was zu den Staubabstreifern bzw. mach mal bitte nen gutes Bild von nahem. Man erkennt ja garnichts...
> 
> Schöne Bilder, danke fürs finden.



Die Dichtungen hätte ich dir alle verkaufen können,...hättest die die Lieferkosten auch noch sparen können.
Verkauf so ein Rotz jeden Tag..:


----------



## deepinthewood (29. Juni 2012)

Werd morgen evtl. ne Runde auf dem Smdh drehen...noch wer dort?


----------



## Saci (29. Juni 2012)

wenn du den SMDH in der nähe von LE BONHOMME meinst wird man sich wohl sehn


----------



## deepinthewood (29. Juni 2012)

ÄÄHHHMMM nö 

Ich meinte den originalen Smdh.

PS: Vorsicht auf der La Roots, da hat sich die so genannte Vorderradfesthaltsteinwurzel angesiedelt...also obacht


----------



## ms06-rider (29. Juni 2012)

Ich bin noch am überlegen, entweder kurz Wiba oder n bisschen smdh...  Wann willste denn gehen? Ich bin wenn dann für möglichst früh, da das Wetter gegen Abend schlechter werden soll. Hab mich aber wirklich noch net entschieden ob ich nach Wiba geh oder net ...


----------



## deepinthewood (29. Juni 2012)

Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen...hab morgen früh noch einen Termin, weiß aber nicht wie lange der geht...


----------



## ms06-rider (30. Juni 2012)

Ok, ich werd wohl an Smdh gehn. Mein aktueller Plan ist so gegen 12e los zu fahren und dann gegen 1 oben zu sein, werd wohl, falls das Wetter mitmacht auch n paar Stunden bleiben - also vielleicht bis moin denn


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (30. Juni 2012)

Man ist das hier still. Wie soll ich mich denn sonst vom Lernen ablenken?

Sag mal Jonas, wann kommt denn das Assifaust Syndicate Logo V2.0?


----------



## Saci (1. Juli 2012)

ich hab gehört das es heute so weit ist  .. GELL JONAS?!?!!!!  (so, hab ich druck gemacht^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (1. Juli 2012)

Ja ne...is klar.

Das zweite kommmt hoffentlich bald...aber nicht von mir


----------



## jatschek (1. Juli 2012)

So Jungs, ich fand das ziemlich Assi von euch. Das ihr einfach so nach Lace fahrt. Ohne uns zu fragen, ob es überhaupt okay ist, das ihr Spaß haben dürft und wir nicht.

Wobei ich es sowieso als selbstverständlich angesehen hatte, dass ihr aus Solidarität die Bikes genauso stehen lasst, wie wir.

Ich bin schwer enttäuscht von euch und überlege ernsthaft, die Verbindung zum Assifaust Syndicate Production Team zu canceln. Gibt zich Teams da draußen, die sich um Jatschek1 und  2 aus Ettlingen reißen ohne Ende.

Geht mal in euch, und denkt mal genaustens nach, was ihr eigentlich für nen Scheiß verzapft habt. Schwerer Vertrauensbruch sag ich nur.....


----------



## speschelaisd (1. Juli 2012)

...und tschüss.


----------



## Saci (1. Juli 2012)

.. ne, echt kein problem fü uns, haut rein jungens... tz.. beleidigte ossis immer ..


----------



## lowrider89 (1. Juli 2012)

Alles klar dann hauter rein Jungs!


----------



## deepinthewood (1. Juli 2012)

Marihuanazigarette und ein paar Bier...dann haben sich alle wieder lieb


----------



## Saci (1. Juli 2012)

geht doch da hin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9651948#post9651948


----------



## ms06-rider (1. Juli 2012)




----------



## Saci (1. Juli 2012)

was gibts da zu lachen??? .. du findests wohl au noch witzig??? .. HAHAHAAA.. wie ich lache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (1. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKsmSCNii5k&feature=related"]KiK1 Der Kartoffelsalat Teil 2 von 6      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Pead (2. Juli 2012)

Ein bisschen Bergradlersolidarität zeigen: Open Trails Petition


----------



## Saci (3. Juli 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiezrEv0zgo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jatschek (3. Juli 2012)

Ähm....seht ihr da auch was ich sehe??? Ich hab vorhin ne Antibiotika geschluckt, daher ist die Frage durchaus berechtigt...  saustark


----------



## Saci (3. Juli 2012)

also ich hab genug bier drin um zu sehn was Du siehst.. egal was du siehst


----------



## jatschek (3. Juli 2012)

Die Version hier ist noch besser. Da hat man "viel mehr" von... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpS0qKbzCYI&feature=relmfu"]Everyday I'm circus afro 10h      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (4. Juli 2012)

.... shit.. ich bin raus


----------



## Freeloader (4. Juli 2012)

Haha geil


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juli 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiezrEv0zgo&feature=youtu.be



*Au verdammt jetzt hab ich den Shit / Song im Kopf und kriegs nicht raus *


----------



## Freeloader (4. Juli 2012)

Und es tauchen immer noch Bilder auf 

click


----------



## lowrider89 (5. Juli 2012)

Gutes Vid 

Wer isn am Sa alles in Wiba?


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Juli 2012)

Ich aber nur Vormittags...bis Max 15Uhr


----------



## Freeloader (5. Juli 2012)

Bin das ganze We weg.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (5. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDkaPa8nHVA&feature=relmfu"]BC Sessions      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Da passt der Songtext 1A zu den Trails! 
Ich will aufs Raaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Freeloader (5. Juli 2012)

Hier noch für die heimische Sammlung: Lac_Blanc_extended_12-07-04

schnellerer Mirror

päzzwört is ibc

@ Tobi: was für ne art von Selbstgeißelung machst du denn da?

Trails sind geil aber von der Perspektive wird mir schlecht :kotz:


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Juli 2012)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Gutes Vid
> 
> Wer isn am Sa alles in Wiba?



Der Neno und ich sind auch so ab die 11 Uhr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (5. Juli 2012)

Ich werd wohl auch da sein  (Es sei denn ich puss rum wenn das Wetter zu schlecht ist )


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (5. Juli 2012)

Ich will nächsten Mittwoch nach Wiildbad (evlt. nur halbtags). Hat da jemand Zeit und Lust?
Fährt unter der Woche die Bergbahn eigentlich nur halbstündlich?


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, die fährt nur halbstündlich.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (5. Juli 2012)

Mist. Wobei, wo ich schon so lange nicht mehr gefahren bin, vielleicht besser so


----------



## speschelaisd (5. Juli 2012)

es reicht echt locker


----------



## Freeloader (5. Juli 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Ich will nächsten Mittwoch nach Wiildbad (evlt. nur halbtags). Hat da jemand Zeit und Lust?



Donnerstag wär ich dabei


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (5. Juli 2012)

Okay, Donnerstag wäre für mich auch okay. Mal das Wetter abwarten und nächste Woche quatschen


----------



## lowrider89 (5. Juli 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Der Neno und ich sind auch so ab die 11 Uhr da



Sehr gut


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Juli 2012)

Viertelstündlich schafft man doch eh nur wenn man Freeride fährt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (6. Juli 2012)

Jein, geht auch aufm DH1. Aber dann strengt es definitiv an.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (6. Juli 2012)

Geht ja nicht darum, dass ich jede viertel Stunde in die Bahn reinhüpfen will. Eher darum, dass wenn ich sie knapp verpasse nicht fast ne halbe Stunde warten muss


----------



## Tribal84 (6. Juli 2012)

Morgen soll tolles Wetter werde  ;-)


----------



## speschelaisd (6. Juli 2012)

Beste Vorraussetzungen für nen guten Tag


----------



## Freeloader (6. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem Donnerstag muss ich mir auch noch mal überlegen ...  zeitlich etwas verschätzt. wird dann knapp


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Juli 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Jein, geht auch aufm DH1. Aber dann strengt es definitiv an.



Da muss man bergauf fahren  Geht also net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (8. Juli 2012)

Oder vielleicht komm ich auch doch net weil ich abends zu lang weg war und ausschlafen musste 

Jemand ne Idee wo ich günstig n Boxxer Standrohr her bekomme? Meins hat doch so langsam schon n etwas argen used-look, ich seh s ja ein


----------



## jatschek (8. Juli 2012)

Bei mountainbikes.net gibts die recht günstig. Allerdings wirst du noch mehr brauchen. Deine Gleitbuchsen im Casting werden ähnlich gut aussehen, wie das Standrohr. Die müssen dann auch neu gemacht werden.


----------



## ms06-rider (10. Juli 2012)

Wie kann ich denn checken, ob die Gleitbuchsen in Ordnung sind? Bisher hab ich kein Spiel gemerkt, von daher hoff ich noch drauf, dass die Dinger noch gut sind... Sonst wirds echt bald arg unwirtschaftlich diese Schrottgabel zu reparieren...Dann muss ich den kack halt mindestens die Saison noch fahren, bis ich mir dann ne ordentliche Gabel leisten kann...

@Jens: Du hattest neulich so n Set Dichtungen. Waren das Boxxer Dichtungen? Hast du die verbaut und taugen die was? Und was hat der Spaß denn gekostet? Wie gut machbar is es die Boxxer so komplett selbst zu servicen? 

Sry, dass ich hier so Off Topic geh und ernsthafte Fragen stell und sowas


----------



## jatschek (10. Juli 2012)

Zum einen kannst du evtl. Spiel zwischen Standrohr und Gleitbuchse spüren und zum anderen müsstest du einfach mal alles zerlegen, reinigen und dir die Oberfläche der Gleitbuchsen im Casting betrachten. Kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, das deine sogut wie nichts abbekommen haben. 

Ich habe noch nie, eine so schlecht gepflegte Gabel wie deine gesehen. Selbst die vom Alex ist im Vergleich "penibel gepflegt".

Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug kann man alles an den Boxxern selber machen. Bis auf Gleitbuchsen im Casting wechseln geht alles recht einfach. Nur dafür braucht man spezielles Aus- und Eintreibwerkzeug.


----------



## Freeloader (10. Juli 2012)

dicchtungen(Ã¶l) hab ich noch. ob die taugen is ned so wirklich klar. aber bei dir kanns ja nur besser werden  2,20â¬ pro stÃ¼ck


----------



## Freeloader (11. Juli 2012)

Falls es jemanden interessiert. Meine Moto short von ebay kam an. inkl 7,22â¬ Zoll jetzt so 45â¬


----------



## jatschek (11. Juli 2012)

Interessiert keinen. 

Krasses Schnäppchen, aber dennoch Troy Lee. Also neeeeeeee


----------



## ms06-rider (14. Juli 2012)

Jemand Strommasten? 

Also jut, ich pack jetzt mein Zeug und fahr los ...


----------



## Freeloader (14. Juli 2012)

Bin ned in der Nähe, sonst evtl schon mal


----------



## V10pinner (15. Juli 2012)

verkaufe Session Rahmen im Raum KA



Inkl. :
 VIVID R2C mit Flatout-Tuning
CaneCreek AngleSet Steuersatz
 Ersatzlager für den Hinterbau
 Hope Sattelklemme
 gebrauchte Holzfeller Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (15. Juli 2012)

Ist das Klebeband nötig, damit die Kettenstrebe net bricht?   (Sorry musste sein, außerdem darf ich das ich hab n Tues ^^)

Btw: Hat einer von euch ne Fox Feder  ax2.8 mit 450<=a<=600 rumliegen, die ich mir mal zum testen leihen könnte, bzw. wenn se mir passt auch evtl abkaufen (das testen wäre aber ersma das wichtigste).


----------



## V10pinner (15. Juli 2012)

Es gibt ne nagelneue Schwinge dazu  
liegt schon beim Händler


----------



## Saci (16. Juli 2012)

So liebe Freunde der gepflegten Abfagrts-heizerei .. wie wärs wenn ma morge a rinlde zamm fahren gehed würded? .. jens und ich gehn bei anständigem wetter so um 4 rum los und werden so um 5 rum am smdh anzutreffen sein, wäre nett ma wieder en paar von euch kackbratzen zu sehn  .. 

Big love - euer Daniel! 

_(zu was einem langeweile alles treibt.. schrecklich) _


----------



## ms06-rider (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hab leider keine Zeit - Bachelorarbeit... Wetter soll ja eh net so gut werden ^^

Anderes Thema: Hat einer von euch ein 12x135 Hinterrad rumliegen, das er loswerden möchte, bzw, das er mir ne Weile leihen möchte ?


----------



## Saci (16. Juli 2012)

nep, sorry sowas besitze ich nicht..


----------



## lowrider89 (16. Juli 2012)

Hab Spätschicht also och kenne Zeit


----------



## Saci (17. Juli 2012)

War ja ne ganz schwache nummer heut.. niemand sonst hat sich blicken lassen  

zu zweit wars eeeeeh viel witziger!!!


----------



## Freeloader (19. Juli 2012)

Morgen noch jemand bei der Go big or die tryin #673 aufm smdh am start?

Will um 6 wieder dahoam sein


----------



## endurobiker17 (19. Juli 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Morgen noch jemand bei der Go big or die tryin #673 aufm smdh am start?
> 
> Will um 6 wieder dahoam sein



bin erst samstag am start  da jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (20. Juli 2012)

scheint wohl eher ne " go home or stay @ home" session gworden zu sein  .. morgen vormittag biste nich da, oder jens?


----------



## Freeloader (20. Juli 2012)

nein, dann hoffentlich nächste woche mal. aber hab da wohl immer bis 18 uhr uni


----------



## Saci (20. Juli 2012)

mies.. wenns wetter gut is werdsch auf jedne fall am beim pampdräck vorbeischaun und so ^^


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (23. Juli 2012)

Saci und ich gehn heute mal wieder zum SMDH. Ca. 17 Uhr Treffpunkt Hedwigsquelle, kommt noch wer?


----------



## Freeloader (23. Juli 2012)

weiß ned wann uni aus ist. wenn früh genug komm ich


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Juli 2012)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speschelaisd (23. Juli 2012)

BAAAAAAAAMMMMM JUNNNNGGGGGÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## Tribal84 (23. Juli 2012)

so ein geiler typ !!!


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Juli 2012)

Ach du Schande, den meintet ihr


----------



## Saci (24. Juli 2012)

Steiler Hengst!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (25. Juli 2012)

Hat zufällig gerade wer so nen CRC Rabattcode?! 
Hab alle Mails wo welche drin sein könnten in letzter Zeit gelöscht


----------



## Freeloader (25. Juli 2012)

Die Aktion war zu schön um es nicht zu posten








gibt aber auch noch andere für die Sammlung hier im Thread:

Typisches Jatschek BW Bild


----------



## lowrider89 (25. Juli 2012)

Tja    Da muss man aber genau hin schauen


----------



## speschelaisd (25. Juli 2012)

3 Bilder vom Alex und doch nur 2


----------



## jatschek (25. Juli 2012)

War echt die Aktion des Samstags... 

Das vom Neno ist mit das Beste.


----------



## lowrider89 (25. Juli 2012)

Und ich musste selber zweimal hin schauen   Bis ich das mal gerafft habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (26. Juli 2012)

steht dir gut jonas


----------



## Saci (26. Juli 2012)

Hey ihr lustigen Homobrüder - wer morgen abend bock hat bei der hitze das haus zu verlassen - wir (jonas, jatschi und ich) gehn morgen ABEND um 6-7rum ne runde aufn pampdräck nach wilderfingen  .. kommet und fahret!


----------



## Freeloader (26. Juli 2012)

lässt dich bestimmt hinfahren oder?


----------



## jatschek (26. Juli 2012)

Jetzt mach dich nicht rum und komm auch. Das wird mit Sicherheit lustig.

Gefahren wird bei der Hitze eh kaum...


----------



## Tribal84 (27. Juli 2012)

wer ist den jetzt morgen alles in lac blanc und wer grillt mit?


----------



## jatschek (27. Juli 2012)

Ist noch in der Klärung, bei aktueller Wettervorhersage wird es morgen gut nass. Da muss ich nicht unbedingt nach Lac, evtl. wird der Trip dann auf Sonntag verschoben.


----------



## Tribal84 (27. Juli 2012)

den wetterscheiss glaub ich nicht mehr, was wir alles erlebt haben bei 5% regenwahrscheinlichkeit bzw bei 80%...
wird zeit das der Herr Wetter (Kachelmann) da mal wieder das Ruder übernimmt 

saci, janina und ikke sind auf alle fälle dort ab 12 uhr-..


----------



## Freeloader (27. Juli 2012)

ich brauch nen PLATZ!


----------



## ms06-rider (29. Juli 2012)

Mann hier geht ja echt garnix mehr ... sachets mal, hat einer von euch ne Boxxer Brücke 2010 hoch günstig abzutreten? 
Btw, könnte einer von euch plz ma messen wie lang euere Standrohre aus der Boxxer rausstehen?  Gemessen ab Dichtung und bis Ende des Standrohrs (Ende goldenes Rohr, ohne Abdeckkappe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (29. Juli 2012)

wtf?


----------



## ms06-rider (29. Juli 2012)

? ^^


----------



## Tribal84 (30. Juli 2012)




----------



## Tribal84 (30. Juli 2012)

glaub das waren alle ;=)


----------



## Freeloader (30. Juli 2012)

danke.

Nr 4 is hammer und das letzt is witzig, sieht einfach komisch aus


----------



## Saci (30. Juli 2012)

joar.. sind doch ganz nett geworden.. teilweise  - war auf jedne fall nen hammer wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (30. Juli 2012)

Ganz schön stylisch unterwegs Saci. 

Das Wochenende war megagut, nur bräuchte man den Montag idealerweise immer frei...geht leider nicht.




ms06-rider schrieb:


> Mann hier geht ja echt garnix mehr ... sachets mal, hat einer von euch ne Boxxer Brücke 2010 hoch günstig abzutreten?
> Btw, könnte einer von euch plz ma messen wie lang euere Standrohre aus der Boxxer rausstehen?  Gemessen ab Dichtung und bis Ende des Standrohrs (Ende goldenes Rohr, ohne Abdeckkappe)



Die hohen Brücken bekommst im Bikemarkt recht günstig. Freie Standrohrlänge 383mm.


----------



## Saci (30. Juli 2012)

habn bei mir im "lager" noch ne hohe brücke gefunden ^^ - er is also versorgt


----------



## jatschek (30. Juli 2012)

Kannst mal in deinem Lager nach nem brauchbaren DH Rahmem suchen? Idealerweise passend für 222er Dämpfer und 150er Hinterbau & 30,9er Sattelrohr?


----------



## Saci (30. Juli 2012)

der lezte Dh rahmen is grad raus.. atte aber eh nen 135er hinterrad.. aber 222er dämpfer hät gepasst  .. kennsch?


----------



## ms06-rider (30. Juli 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Die hohen Brücken bekommst im Bikemarkt recht günstig. Freie Standrohrlänge 383mm.



Thx bzgl der freien Standrohrlänge, hatte es vorher schon von Saci gesagt bekommen, aber das kann ja keiner wissen . Dann passt das bei mir soweit - hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht, weil das irgendwie zu kurz war, hohe Brücke rein dann is alles in Ordnung 

Bikemarkt hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch schon geschaut, dachte ich frag aber nochma hier rein, vielleicht hat iwer sowas ja rumliegen 

Btw: Habt ihr eigentlich die Saisonkarte für Lac? Das hätte sich inzwischen doch schon locker gelohnt oder?


----------



## Freeloader (30. Juli 2012)

Neiiin, ich bin erst bei 7


----------



## jatschek (30. Juli 2012)

Bin wohl schon weeeeeeeeeeeeeit drüber, das es sich lohnt. 
Nächstes Jahr gibst auf jeden Fall eine, konnte ja keiner ahnen das es dieses Jahr wieder nen super Bikejahr wird.

@Saci: Ja den kenn ich noch, aber da ist das Verfallsdatum hart an der Grenze. Außerdem viel zu steil und zu hoch. Will jetzt ne Newschool-Worldcup-Geo.


----------



## Freeloader (30. Juli 2012)

http://youtu.be/dl_JUd1PbT8


----------



## Tribal84 (31. Juli 2012)

wird bei uns wohl nichts mehr mit lac vor leogang... mhh oder halt nen samstag 
jetzt wo die fat halbwegs läuft... der double in der kurve muss noch gemacht werden !!

saci nochmals danke fürs ziehen und überreden !!


----------



## Freeloader (31. Juli 2012)

UIUIUIUI 


überreden is immer gefährlich. Wenns den überredeten dann hinlegt ists kritisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (31. Juli 2012)

eher gut zu reden 
wie lange hat lac überhaupt auf?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (31. Juli 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> eher gut zu reden
> wie lange hat lac überhaupt auf?



Bis 30. September glaube ich


----------



## Tribal84 (31. Juli 2012)

ok das geht ja wenigstens noch und wir könnten nach leogang nochmal hin


----------



## Saci (31. Juli 2012)

@ Sven - Kein Ding - gerne wieder - nächstes mal ROADGÄÄÄP!


----------



## Saci (31. Juli 2012)

noch ma was von MEINEM radl


----------



## jatschek (31. Juli 2012)

Meinst wohl eher Tobis oder?


----------



## Tribal84 (1. August 2012)

egal von wem das bike ist, bild ist super!!

saci erstmal der zweite double, bei perfekten bedingungen wie sonne, kein wind, evt das Gap


----------



## Saci (1. August 2012)

ne, is nich egal -w enn das radl jemand anders gehören würde wärs bild nich so gut  

alles aklr, der zweite double - is ne gute sache!


----------



## ms06-rider (4. August 2012)

Moinsen, na, geht iwer morgen nach wiba? Bin noch am überlegen - hätte irgendwie Lust ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (5. August 2012)




----------



## Tribal84 (6. August 2012)

schicke bilder


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (6. August 2012)

Öh, an welcher Stelle sind die letzten 2?!


----------



## speschelaisd (6. August 2012)

Step Up nach der Dropbatterie auf der Fat


----------



## deepinthewood (8. August 2012)

@speschelaisd

hab heute den Julian in Wildbad getroffen. Ich würde dir den Reifen ( Butcher ) vom Julian vorbei bringen, damit er den endlich mal bekommt, glaube du siehst den deutlich öfter als ich...wenn das für dich ok ist?

Bist du morgen irgendwann mal daheim?


----------



## speschelaisd (8. August 2012)

Joar...kannst bis um 18:00 Uhr vorbeibringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (9. August 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Joar...kannst bis um 18:00 Uhr vorbeibringen.


 
Alles klar


----------



## Saci (9. August 2012)

An alle Coolen Dudes hier, die sich morgen am strommasten zusammenfinden wollen - WANN???


----------



## lowrider89 (9. August 2012)

Gute frage wann?^^


----------



## Freeloader (9. August 2012)

Was gibts denn da, ne geile hocketse?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (9. August 2012)

Unabhängig davon stelle ich hier schon mal folgendes in den Raum: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKiMu5lHLv4&feature=player_detailpage"]E.O.F.T. 12/13 - Teaser      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Dieses Jahr glaube ich ohne MTB Film, aber ich würde trotzdem hin. Ist am 2. Dezember in KA. Wieder wer dabei?


----------



## Freeloader (9. August 2012)

Ich komm wieder spontan und nehm eine von den nicht abgeholten Karten 

aber das Krokodil hab ich immer noch in erinnerung


----------



## ms06-rider (9. August 2012)

Ich net ^^ Aber jetzt wo du s sagst erinner ich mich wieder


----------



## lowrider89 (10. August 2012)

So Leute Logo isch fertig


----------



## jatschek (10. August 2012)

Schaut soweit super aus, nur mag ich die Schriftart vom Schriftzug um die Faust nicht.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (10. August 2012)

Finde ich auch, aber der Koala ist ja mal der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (10. August 2012)

Ändern und in zick tausend verschiedenen größen drucken


----------



## ms06-rider (10. August 2012)

Geilo


----------



## Tribal84 (10. August 2012)

jop alex alles bissel freundlicher  
sonst geile arbeit und wir brauchen aufkleber und dann bekleben die wc pros in leogang damit !!


----------



## Saci (10. August 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> jop alex alles bissel freundlicher
> sonst geile arbeit und wir brauchen aufkleber und dann bekleben die wc pros in leogang damit !!



AUF JEEDEN  ... wir werden vooolll FAMOUS!


----------



## Freeloader (10. August 2012)

Flo, machst du deine Gabel mal fertig? 

Brauch nächste Woche der Gerät zurück!


----------



## Saci (10. August 2012)

ja Flo.. und ich brauch der Zange!


----------



## ms06-rider (10. August 2012)

^^ Jaja - is beides fertig  Ich bin morgen und übermorgen in Lac - könnte es euch dahin mitbringen oder halt ma abends vorbei bringen ^^ (abends = nach 8!)


----------



## Freeloader (10. August 2012)

ja nimms einfach morgen früh mit...


----------



## Freeloader (15. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (15. August 2012)

mein gott bin ich SCHARF!! .. was man von meinen bildern nich grad behaupten kann ^^


----------



## Tribal84 (15. August 2012)

jens checked beim droppen nochmal schnell die einstellungen der gabel 
dafür schlaf ich ein beim springen!


----------



## Saci (15. August 2012)

Augen zu und durch!


----------



## Freeloader (15. August 2012)

Wenn du so komisch rumturnst musst du sich wundern, dass es unscharf is. Der denkt dann du.maulst dich und stellt weiter weg ein.;-)


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (22. August 2012)

Hier geht ja mal gar nix mehr!

Wie auch immer: morgen 16:30 Hedwigsquelle und dann gemütlich hoch zum SMDH


----------



## ms06-rider (23. August 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Hier geht ja mal gar nix mehr!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Schon - echt schlimm ... unterhaltet ihr euch nur noch in Stasibook ( [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyMcH4CIkFY"]Ein Ex-Oberstleutnant der Stasi zu Facebook und zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung - die Bananenrepublik      - YouTube[/nomedia] )  oder wie?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pead (23. August 2012)

Ob ein öffentliches Forum besser ist, vermag ich zu bezweifeln. 

Diaspora!


----------



## ms06-rider (24. August 2012)

Kommt drauf an wofür  Zum unterhalten nur insofern, dass kein zwielichtiges Unternehmen deine Daten verkaufen kann, sondern jeder se einsehen kann. Außerdem haste bei Facebook noch mehr Infos zum Querlinken, was die Information wertvoller macht.  War auch eher ne allgemeine Aussage über Facebook als für das Betreiben unserer kleinen Talk Runde - dafür reicht selbst die von Facebook zur Verfügung gestellte "Privatsphäre". 

Btw: Bist du net jetzt mit Schule fertig?! Und wie siehts nu aus mit Studium?


----------



## Freeloader (24. August 2012)

persönliche Fragen? Spinnst du?


----------



## ms06-rider (25. August 2012)




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. September 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand in Wildbad?


----------



## ms06-rider (1. September 2012)

Ich hatte überlegt, aber ich will glaub aufräumen ^^ Strommasten? Oder willste unbedingt nach Wiba? ^^
Hatte überlegt Mittwoch nach Wiba zu fahren, wenn du da Zeit haben solltest


----------



## deepinthewood (6. September 2012)

...habt ihr alle Eure Räder verkauft...hier geht ja gar nix mehr 

Was geht am Wochenende...jemand ne Idee?


----------



## ms06-rider (6. September 2012)

Offensichtlich geht Wildbad am Wochenende !!!
Btw: Morgen jemand Feierabendrunde smdh? So ab 16 uhr oder so?


----------



## lowrider89 (6. September 2012)

Ich will nach Lace kann aber nur am So. Und habe kein Auto -_-


----------



## ms06-rider (6. September 2012)

Das Rennen in Lac is ist dir bewusst ? Nur so als Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (7. September 2012)

Und jetzt trotzdem kann man da fahren


----------



## ms06-rider (7. September 2012)

Wollts nur gesagt haben ... Und naja sind halt 2 Strecken gesperrt und es wird assi voll sein - für mich n Gegenargument wenn ich dafür tausend Stunden Auto fahren muss...


----------



## lowrider89 (13. September 2012)

So Jungs da könnt ihr euch jetzt eins aussuchen^^


----------



## Saci (13. September 2012)

Mitte links!


----------



## Freeloader (13. September 2012)

sauber!

Mitte links /oben links


----------



## deepinthewood (14. September 2012)

Jemand am Wochenende auf dem Smdh unterwegs? Oder evtl. sonst wo?

-mitte links-


----------



## ms06-rider (14. September 2012)

Wildbad


----------



## lowrider89 (14. September 2012)

Koala?


----------



## deepinthewood (15. September 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Wildbad


 
Ne...Wildbad ist irgendwie....naja so...eben Wildbad

Haben die eigentlich auf der IXS DH mal wieder was gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (16. September 2012)

Jemand morgen Lust auf son bisschen Enduro fahren?
Und zwar: Forbach -> Hohloh -> Westweg -> Reichental -> Berg & Tal Weg -> Jägerpfad -> Obertsrot. 

Mit dem Zug nach Forbach und von Obertsrot auch wieder mit der Bahn zurück nach Rastatt/KA usw.


----------



## Saci (16. September 2012)

Klingt gut, wie lang braucht man für die Runde? ..a lso nich das ich morgen dabei wär, aber man könnte es sich ja mal für die nächste woche /wochenende überlegen


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (16. September 2012)

Schwierig zu sagen. Der Hohloh hat ca. 990 Meter, wobei der Traileinstieg noch ein Stück darunter liegt. Ich glaube so auf 900 Meter. Forbach liegt auf 330. Reichental auf 380. Dann wieder hoch auf knapp 620 Meter.
Das gilt es also an Höhenmetern zu machen, insgesamt denke ich so 2,5-3h?
Ich werd's morgen wohl mal abfahren und stoppen 
Die Tour habe ich so noch nicht gemacht, sondern nur einzelne Abschnitte davon, die ich jetzt versuche zu verbinden.
Hier ist das Profil von dem Jägerweg (ab Kilometer 1,5 bis ca. Kilometer 5 alles Singletrail) und vom Berg & Tal Weg (7,5km bis 8,5km ca):
http://awesomescreenshot.com/0a0g8d191
 Getrackt hab ich allerdings beim hochfahren/schieben und dann hat irgendwann das Ding aufgehört mitzuloggen  
Bin von dort noch auf die Teufelsmühle hoch und den Trail Richtung Loffenau runter, auch sehr nett.


----------



## Freeloader (16. September 2012)

Ei heute war Rennen und ihr wart nicht da. Schwach!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (16. September 2012)

Ergebnisse wollen wir hören!

Tz, selbst aufgetrieben:


----------



## Freeloader (17. September 2012)

Brraaappp

Aber es gibt leider keine Liste von den Frauen, aber dort hat Janina alle dominiert! 
Wieder für die Sammlung hier verewigt:





P.s. Jatschek du Fotosau - gibt fast immer nur welche von dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (17. September 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> P.s. Jatschek du Fotosau - gibt fast immer nur welche von dir



tschüldigüng... 

Danke fürs Foto finden.


----------



## speschelaisd (17. September 2012)

Weiß einer ob man Crank Brothers Mallet's mit Five Ten Greg Minaar's fahren kann bzw ob die zueinander passen?


----------



## Saci (17. September 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1216822

is das nich misses durchgestylt? ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (18. September 2012)

@Deep: Ne, net wirklich  Is in zerballertem Zustand wie immer, bzw einige behaupten, die sei noch schlimmer zerballert als sonst  

 @Speschelaised: Scheint zu gehen - http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/bikes-and-parts/artikel/1218/produkt-test-five-ten-minaar


----------



## jatschek (18. September 2012)

@Saci: Ja das ist sie.
 @speschelaisd: Keine Ahnung, ich würde fast behaupten das geht. Gibt ja bei den Klickies auch gewisse Standards.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (18. September 2012)

Wen haben wir denn direkt da bei 30 Sekunden: [ame="http://vimeo.com/49668239"]SC Korb Downhill Race on Vimeo[/ame]

Daniel und Jonas sind auch vertreten! Fast ein Koala-Team-Video


----------



## jatschek (18. September 2012)

Kranke Aktion Jens, normal bin ich immer der Onefoot Springer.


----------



## Freeloader (18. September 2012)

Toll, gibts wieder nur meine beste Szene zu sehen. Wenn man nach der geht bin ich aber eher ein Anwärter für die  Plätze 25+ 

Bei den Stufen hacken die ja derbe rum, da war die Umfahrung vermutlich deutlich schneller


----------



## lowrider89 (18. September 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Ei heute war Rennen und ihr wart nicht da. Schwach!



Isch war in Lace


----------



## Saci (18. September 2012)

Mitm christoph, oder? wie wars? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (18. September 2012)

Ist das ein öffentlicher Park, in dem das Rennen statt gefunden hat?


----------



## Freeloader (18. September 2012)

Park is mit Lift oder? Dann nein


----------



## deepinthewood (18. September 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Park is mit Lift oder? Dann nein


 

Wie jetzt?


----------



## speschelaisd (18. September 2012)

Is ne legale DH Strecke im Wald. Aber man muss halt wieder hochschieben.


----------



## deepinthewood (18. September 2012)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> Is ne legale DH Strecke im Wald. Aber man muss halt wieder hochschieben.


 
Achso...das geht 

Strecke sieht lustig aus. Jemand in Lac Blanc am Wochenende?


----------



## lowrider89 (18. September 2012)

deepinthewood schrieb:


> Achso...das geht
> 
> Strecke sieht lustig aus. Jemand in Lac Blanc am Wochenende?





Saci schrieb:


> Mitm christoph, oder? wie wars? ^^



Yes Sir wir sind in Lace.

Saci:   Ja war sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Tribal84 (19. September 2012)

samstag oder sonntag in lace?


----------



## lowrider89 (19. September 2012)

Ich vermute mal mal Sa. Oder vlt S und So


----------



## Freeloader (19. September 2012)

Ich will auch. Sa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (19. September 2012)

Ich auch! Egal wann


----------



## lowrider89 (19. September 2012)

Tja ein Platz ist schon weg  Aber wir müssen eigentlich alle hin. Ihr wisst schon Koala Assifaust Wörldcäp und so ^^


----------



## deepinthewood (19. September 2012)

...dann seht man sich ja vielleicht am Samstag in Lac. Hoffe mal, dass das Wetter mit spielt


----------



## ms06-rider (19. September 2012)

Was geht n hier ab? Total wiederbelebt hier ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (19. September 2012)

Der Winterschlaf ist vorbei xD


----------



## deepinthewood (20. September 2012)

Was soll denn dieses Rotz Wetter am Samstag...jetzt hab ich einmal wieder Zeit, und dann...

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=FR3005203


...echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pead (21. September 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an der EOFT?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (21. September 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## Pead (22. September 2012)

Die sonntägliche 17Uhr Vorstellung?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (22. September 2012)

Machen wir das einfach so: http://doodle.com/8mq4vm7dgbyewc7k


----------



## jatschek (24. September 2012)

Fotoooooooooooooos:


----------



## Freeloader (24. September 2012)

und noch um zu zeigen wies richtig geht:


----------



## lowrider89 (24. September 2012)

klein Danny HArt  Alta falta


----------



## deepinthewood (29. September 2012)

Was steht denn an diesem Wochenenden auf dem Programm?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (29. September 2012)

Morgen wohl wieder Lac, soweit ich das vernommen habe


----------



## deepinthewood (29. September 2012)

Lac Blanc Abschlußfahrt also....

...mmmhh nicht die schlechteste Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (29. September 2012)

Lace Lace Lace Lace Lace oder Beerfelden?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. Oktober 2012)

Namenskonflikt!!! https://www.facebook.com/KoalaSyndicate?fref=ts


----------



## lowrider89 (1. Oktober 2012)

Boar das wird ein Schlachtfest werden


----------



## ms06-rider (1. Oktober 2012)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Namenskonflikt!!! https://www.facebook.com/KoalaSyndicate?fref=ts



Omfg 

Vielleicht können wir die Sache ja positiv lösen  Is ja ne Plattenfirma, wie gut sind die Lieder die die produzieren? Vielleicht könnte man die ja als Sponsor an Bord ziehen und deren Songs in Zukunft für Videos verwenden


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. Oktober 2012)

Fotooooos:


















Hab allerdings nicht alle durchgeguckt 
Schade, dass ich beim 2. nicht nen Ticken früher um die Ecke kam, hätte nett aussehen können.

Und das hier, einfach weil es nett ist:


----------



## jatschek (1. Oktober 2012)

Hab sie auch vorhin teilweise gesichtet. Der Typ hat einfach zuviele Bilder hochgeladen. Da hat man irgendwann keine Lust mehr zu stöbern.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. Oktober 2012)

Habe u.a. deines mal als Preview angefordert um zu sehen, was die Bilder von dem so taugen. Werd den Beitrag nach dem Hochladen gleich mal editieren und es hier verlinken 

Da isses: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dmqce3fmt4e6xih/sample1135-30-09-2012.JPG


----------



## jatschek (1. Oktober 2012)

Oh, ist dieses mal garnicht so schlecht geworden. Normalerweise sind die Bilder oftmals überbelichtet. Bei dem gehts eigentlich.

Danke fürs anfragen und hochladen.


----------



## Freeloader (1. Oktober 2012)

Für ein 18MB Bild ist die Qualität leider immer noch behindert. Total körnig und verrauscht. Der Überbelichtung bist du diesmal entkommen, weil er den Blitz nicht noch näher hinstellen konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (3. Oktober 2012)

Wo ich gerade sehe, dass Jonas sich auch noch für die EOFT eingetragen hat. Wer noch mitwill und sich der Gruppe anschließen mag, trage sich doch bitte noch ein: http://doodle.com/8mq4vm7dgbyewc7k 

Dann können wir nächster Tage mal Karten besorgen.


----------



## Saci (3. Oktober 2012)

ich hab derzeit eher kein Interesse.


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Oktober 2012)

Wer zum Teufel ist das alles?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (3. Oktober 2012)

Außer Jonas und Pierre aka Peter niemand von hier


----------



## lowrider89 (3. Oktober 2012)

Was ist die EOFT ?


----------



## Saci (3. Oktober 2012)

EuropeanOutdoorFilmFestival


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (4. Oktober 2012)

lace hat ja nun zu..kann man endlich wieder mit euch ne runde radeln gehen...


----------



## Saci (9. Oktober 2012)

Hey, FLOO, du hast doch schonmal nen Rahmen entlackt, wie hastn das gemacht, schreib mir ma ne PM oder hier, mir egal, wollt au nurn bissle den threat bissle pushen, YOU KNOOOW?!


----------



## jatschek (10. Oktober 2012)

Befrag doch mal den User "Othu" . Nach arg viel Schweinerei sieht das bei ihm gar nicht aus.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53208


----------



## Tribal84 (10. Oktober 2012)

wo wird am weekend den gefahren ? 

bin sonntag mal wieder in bf


----------



## Freeloader (10. Oktober 2012)

"Hi,
Pulverbeschichtungen kann man ganz gut selbst abbeizen, Lack würde ich nicht nochmal selbst machen, das ist eine Megaarbeit. Ich gebe meine Rahmen i.d.R. zu einem Felgenaufbereiter mit Ablaugbecken, der nimmt 40-50Euro und am nächsten Tag ist der Rahmen raw.
Bei dem Torque FRX wollte ich das eigentlich auch so machen, habe aber aus Neugier am Abend eine kleine Ecke mit dem Grüneck eingestrichen und war total verwundert wie das am nächsten Morgen aussah... keine Ahnung was das war, vermutlich eine Schickt Klar-Pulverbeschichtung. Also rasch den ganzen Rahmen eingepinselt und nach der Arbeit einfach mit einer Bürste und Tuch runtergewischt.
Aber grundsätzlich: ich mache das nicht mal für mich selbst, erst recht nicht für andere ;-)
Otto "


----------



## Saci (16. Oktober 2012)

Hey, wer hätte MOrgen (mittwoch) lust und Zeit ne Runde radln zu gehn - hab vor zum secret-Spot  zu fahren, da der wieder fahrbar is und einfach ne menge spaß macht - abfahrt wär so um 16:00 rum .. wetter soll ganz gut ausschaun, bissle wärmer als heute und weitestgehend trocken


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (16. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, ich vielleicht! 
Kann es aber noch nicht versprechen. Meld mich bei dir


----------



## jatschek (16. Oktober 2012)

Wie wärs am Wochenende mit nem großen "Secret" Treffen? Werd wohl in KA sein, da kann man sich ja zu ner Runde vor Ort treffen.


----------



## speschelaisd (17. Oktober 2012)

Bin ich auf jeden fall wieder dabei .


----------



## Saci (20. Oktober 2012)

ALSO hier nochmal der Hinweis -( ja, NUR für dich Jens!  ) sich heute ab 1400 an der Eisdiele aka Secret Spot einzufinedne und en bissle radeln zu gehn - wer möchte darf unten nen Auto mit bier, grill und Grillgut abstellen für die Stärkung zwischedurch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (20. Oktober 2012)

Okay. Und wo ist das geheimagenten treffen?
Bitte pn!


----------



## Saci (20. Oktober 2012)

oh.. sorry zu spät gesehn.. is nen trail in KA - in der nähe vom SMDH ..


----------



## deepinthewood (20. Oktober 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> oh.. sorry zu spät gesehn.. is nen trail in KA - in der nähe vom SMDH ..


 

Wurde der Trail nicht mal 'geschlossen'?


Wildbad war aber heute auch ganz schön


----------



## Saci (21. Oktober 2012)

ja, der war ma dicht, is aber ab dem roadgap wieder fahrbar - und besser den je, einfach schnieke das ding  .. wildbad soll in nem mieserablen zusatnd sein, oder?


----------



## deepinthewood (21. Oktober 2012)

Saci schrieb:


> ja, der war ma dicht, is aber ab dem roadgap wieder fahrbar - und besser den je, einfach schnieke das ding  .. wildbad soll in nem mieserablen zusatnd sein, oder?


 

Oh schön..


zu Wildbad: also die Freeride's sind eigentlich in einem 'guten' Zustand. Die bauen auch in der Nähen vom Lift, eine neue Strecke. Der IXS DH...ja doch der Zustand ist madig, soll auch dieses Jahr nichts mehr gerichtet werden ( laut Dieter & Co )...erst wieder 2013


----------



## Freeloader (22. Oktober 2012)

wie siehts mir wartezeiten am lift aus?


----------



## deepinthewood (22. Oktober 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> wie siehts mir wartezeiten am lift aus?


 

Lift ist doch außer Betrieb...

...bei der Bergbahn hatte ich eigentlich immer die nächst kommende nehmen können. Hat also gepaßt.


----------



## Freeloader (23. Oktober 2012)

Mit Lift meine ich alles was einen zum DH den Berg hinauf befördert


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Oktober 2012)

War mir garnicht bewusst das Edding so ne ätzende Wirkung hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (24. Oktober 2012)

Das schlägt so ein wie dein Waagenbild damals


----------



## Saci (31. Oktober 2012)

Alos, das auch hier dei Leute es lesen können - morgen treffen sich ein paar leut anner eisdiele aka Secret spot - wer Lust hat, denk ab 1 rum wird man vor Ort sein bzw. jemand antreffen - bis dann


----------



## Freeloader (12. November 2012)

heute 14 Uhr SM-Treffen!!!!


----------



## ms06-rider (12. November 2012)

Bist du sicher da? Ich überleg ja grad ob ich auch raus fahr....


----------



## Saci (12. November 2012)

steht der sender nach dem ersten anlieger im 2ten teil noch, den jonas und ich gebaut habn ?


----------



## lowrider89 (12. November 2012)

Welchen Sender meinst? Ich glaube aber mal schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (13. November 2012)

nachm anlieger im 2ten stück, is jetzt nen ekleiner kicker und rechts is ne schräge in die man sich bissle "reinhippen" kann... in der theorie zumindest


----------



## Freeloader (13. November 2012)

ach das Ding hinter der Wasserdurchfahrt? 

Ei,  da war ja schon immer ne Pfütze, aber die Talsperre die ihr da gebaut habt hat einen entsprechenden Stausee zur Folge


----------



## Saci (13. November 2012)

waas? da hats doch extra nen wasserablaufsloch im anlieger, da habn wir ja nichts geändert!!


----------



## Freeloader (13. November 2012)

wir mussten erst mal die Elefanten aus dem weg jagen die sich da versammelt hatten


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (13. November 2012)

Vielleicht solltest du mal den Nilpferden Bescheid sagen, die sind super aggro!


----------



## Saci (13. November 2012)

warum vertsh ich nur bahnhof`??


----------



## ms06-rider (14. November 2012)




----------



## ms06-rider (16. November 2012)

Na? Morgen jemand Smdh? Ich denk ich versuch so gegen 12-1 oben zu sein...


----------



## Saci (17. November 2012)

jatschi und jonas sind inner pfalz.. was auch immer die 2 süßen dort treiben  .. ich und kai sind in wildbad  ... tobi wollt ne tour hier fahren oder so.. und alex?.. alex??????????


----------



## ms06-rider (17. November 2012)

Wildbad hatte ich auch überlegt, aber ich wollte nicht so früh aufstehn und ich hatte kein Bock auf Bahn fahren. Achja und eineiern sollte ich mich besser auch wo anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johness (20. November 2012)

Entfernt..


----------



## Saci (20. November 2012)

was stand denn daaaaa??? ^^  und warum gelöscht? ^^


----------



## johness (20. November 2012)

Das war ein Video von nem Trail, mir wurde zugetragen, dass es wahrscheinlich nicht erwünscht ist, das öffentlich zu posten


----------



## lowrider89 (20. November 2012)

Hö war da net das Vid von der Diele?


----------



## jatschek (20. November 2012)

Ja war es.


----------



## Pead (22. November 2012)

Jemand am Samstag auf dem Wattkopf?


----------



## lowrider89 (22. November 2012)

Jop bin an der Diele am Sa


----------



## johness (23. November 2012)

Hi zusammen,

hat jemand heute Abend Lust ein Nightride Bild am Roadgap (Wattkopf) zu machen?
Hätte ne Lampe zur Verfügung, brauche nur noch nen Fahrer der sich das traut.

Grüße

Jogi


----------



## Pead (24. November 2012)

Lowrider89, warst du heute mit 'nem SX-Trail unterwegs? Da war so einer mit D3 und hat nur geflucht beim Fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (24. November 2012)

das muss wohl der andere jatschek aus ettlingen gewesen sein ^^


----------



## Freeloader (30. November 2012)

ja und der hat geflucht, weil er vor lauter laub und unzereichender Streckenkenntnis immer wieder abseits gelandet ist...


----------



## shield (10. Dezember 2012)

da wir hier ja im "pfinztaler" thread sind.
hat jemand schonmal folgende trails erkundet:

- thomashof nach söllingen
- söllingen naturfreundehaus zum söllinger sportplatz
- söllingen steinbruch nach kleinsteinbach zur ruine
- generell kleinsteinbacher ruine
- bärenhütte singen nach kleinsteinbach
- ?

gibts in berghausen/grötzingen noch was?
turmberg is ja tod. trotzdem gibts dort den ein oder anderen schönen, leider nur kurzen, aber technischen trail. ich war gestern mit primaschaefer vom team velo dort 2 stunden fahren













meine frage bezieht sich jetzt aber wirklich auf die pfinztaler region: kennt jemand noch was, evtl ausgebautes, und/oder hat evtl lust den einen oder anderen trail minimal aufzupeppen?
wir aus remchingen haben alle trails schon unter die lupe genommen und fahren sie auch regelmäßig. leider ist dort immer mit waldarbeiten zu rechnen.

vielleicht gehn wir demnächst dort mal fahren, dann schiess ich n paar bilder.


----------



## lowrider89 (12. Dezember 2012)

Also ich kann da nicht weiter helfen. Kenn mich da null aus.


----------



## Saci (15. Dezember 2012)

icke och ned - in der richtung kennsch mich ned aus..


----------



## giant888 (19. Dezember 2012)

Servus zusammen
Kann jemand mein Giant Faith II gebrauchen oder kennt ihr jemand, der es brauchen könnte?
Technisch guter Zustand optisch nicht ganz wie neu 
Zum tricksen etwas schwer aber gut
Vollgastauglich (Jonas weis bescheid)

Boxxer RC 2010 (seit Service 5 mal gefahren)
Code 5 (seit Service unbenutzt)
DT Swiss Laufrad hinten
Dämpfer Manitou Swinger 4 Way
Race Face Kurbel und Lager 2011 ersetzt
SRAM X 7
750er Lenker
....
Über den Preis kann man reden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (31. Dezember 2012)

So, ihr Leute, ich wünsch euch allen nen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2013 - auf ne Radreiche Saison mit wenig Verletzungen und so weiter und so fort


----------



## Freeloader (1. Januar 2013)




----------



## Saci (2. Januar 2013)

also ich seh da keine Fehler


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Februar 2013)

Tote Hose?


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Februar 2013)

nee, Winter und kalt und grau und ....


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Februar 2013)

Nix mehr los hier, eh? xD


----------



## Saci (28. Februar 2013)

iwei ned so - und bei dir? is da wenigstesn was los? - vor allem radtechnsch??  aber iwie hab ich das gefühl du solltest dir auch doch endlich nen Fatzebuck-account machen.. dort is iwie mehr los so radtechnisch


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (28. Februar 2013)

Ein anderer Weg wäre, sich auf dem Trail blicken zu lassen


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Februar 2013)

Plane beides zu tun xD Kann ich mir von dir dieses We ma n 150x12 Hinterrad ausleihen (Saci), hatte ich ja schonmal angesprochen  Du sagtest du hast n altes derb zerbeultes oder so. Geht nur um den Test wo mein Tues spiel hat und ob das HR verantwortlich ist oder der Hinterbau 
Trail wenns n bissi wärmer is... Oder wenigstens halbwegs trocken. Grad auch n bissi am kränkeln. Wenns Wetter mitmacht hoffe ich ma auf nächstes We.


----------



## KA-Biker (1. März 2013)

Saci schrieb:


> iwei ned so - und bei dir? is da wenigstesn was los? - vor allem radtechnsch??  aber iwie hab ich das gefühl du solltest dir auch doch endlich nen Fatzebuck-account machen.. dort is iwie mehr los so radtechnisch




Wo geht was im FB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (11. März 2013)

Die Saison kann kommen...ich bin soweit


----------



## Freeloader (11. März 2013)

Wo sind die Schoner?! Du verrückter ....


----------



## deepinthewood (11. März 2013)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Wo sind die Schoner?! Du verrückter ....


 

...ja ich bin schon ganz schön krass drauf 

Protektoren sind was für Big Bike Fahrer, aber ich fahr PUKY  *BÄMMM*


----------



## Freeloader (11. März 2013)

Dirt/Slopetyle Puky, hast ja auch nur eine bremse


----------



## deepinthewood (11. März 2013)

...und diese eine Bremse hat null Wirkung. Vielleicht ist ja Luft im Bowdenzug...


----------



## ms06-rider (15. März 2013)

Und wieder nichts los ^^. Im Gesichtsbuch mehr los? Muss ich mir den mist jetzt tatsächlich noch anschaffen? =/ Morgen jemand Smdh? Ich würde ganz gern ma wieder n ründchen radeln gehn ^^ Weis jemand wie die Trailbedingunen sind? Nass? Gefroren? Schnee?...


----------



## Saci (15. März 2013)

Wir (jens,jonas,alex, icke) sidn morgen inner pfalz - enduro-tour fahren.. war heut leider nich am trail .. also KP wies dort is


----------



## Saci (16. März 2013)

war heut jemand anner eisdiele? wenn ja wie is der boden? wenns morgen doch end pissen sollte würd ich mich evtl. einfinden..


----------



## Endurix (16. März 2013)

Wieso heißt der Trail eigentlich Eisdiele ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (17. März 2013)

weil wir das so gesagt haben  .. lau erbauer heißt er "dust" .. aber war uns zu unpassend, zumindest im winter.. eisdiele läuft einfach ^^


----------



## Endurix (17. März 2013)

Ok, danke. "Dust" passt ja echt nur im Sommer. Leider fallen ja immer wieder "zufällig" Bäume und Sträucher in die Eisdiele  Von oben bis unten ist's echt superflowig, Kompliment und Dank an den/die Erbauer. 

Hat dann auch einer von Euch den Eintrag "Eisdiele" bei Open Maps gemacht?


----------



## ms06-rider (17. März 2013)

Ist der Waldautobahntrail mit Eisdiele gemeint? Falls ja find ich den Namen äußerst passend - kann man mit jedem Rad fahren mit dem man auch zur Eisdiele fahren kann ^^


----------



## lowrider89 (21. März 2013)

Hat dann auch einer von Euch den Eintrag "Eisdiele" bei Open Maps gemacht?[/QUOTE]

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen wer das war


----------



## Saci (23. März 2013)

is morgen - wenn der angesagte regen ausbleibt- jemand anner eisdiele? heut morgen war der boden bombe!


----------



## deepinthewood (23. März 2013)

Saci schrieb:


> is morgen - wenn der angesagte regen ausbleibt- jemand anner eisdiele? heut morgen war der boden bombe!


 
Ich bin nicht mehr 'up to date', also welcher Trail genau schimpft sich Eisdiele...auch gerne per PN.

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (23. März 2013)

eisdiele schimpft sich der ehemalige secretspot .. wenn du weißt was ch mein, nähe zum SMDh.. nur weiter richtung weg von ettlingen ^^


----------



## ms06-rider (23. März 2013)

Wie war denn das Wetter hier heute? Arg nasse Strecken?


----------



## Saci (23. März 2013)

Heut morgen war top zu fahren, perfekt würd ich fast sagen, vorhin kam bissle nass runter.. aber wenns jetzt über nacht trocken bleibt könnts morgen au ganz ordentlich sein, is schwer einzuschätzen.. aber viel kam ja ned runter


----------



## ms06-rider (23. März 2013)

Kein Plan, war heute meine Oma besuchen in Calw, da hats geregnet ^^


----------



## deepinthewood (24. März 2013)

Saci schrieb:


> eisdiele schimpft sich der ehemalige secretspot .. wenn du weißt was ch mein, nähe zum SMDh.. nur weiter richtung weg von ettlingen ^^


 

... dann weiss ich wo  Danke.


----------



## Saci (24. März 2013)

sind ab 12 dort  wird echt ma wieder zeit dich aufm rad zu.. erleben


----------



## deepinthewood (24. März 2013)

Saci schrieb:


> sind ab 12 dort  wird echt ma wieder zeit dich aufm rad zu.. erleben


 
Erleben ist da wohl das richtige Wort ...bin dieses Jahr bis jetzt kaum gefahren. 

Ausser mit dem Puky natürlich...


----------



## Saci (24. März 2013)

dann wirds ja lustig  ^^


----------



## deepinthewood (24. März 2013)

Saci schrieb:


> dann wirds ja lustig  ^^


 

Ja...aber für die anderen, nicht für mich .


----------



## Saci (24. März 2013)

Edit sagt : sind doch schon ab halb 12 dort.. schlaue edit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (3. April 2013)

Also ich hab mich heute mal spaßeshalber auf die suche begeben de Eisdiele zu finden und siehe da - gefunden. 

Sehr schöne Sache und Hut ab!

ABER: stört es euch nicht dass man nur den unteren Teil fahren kann und oben per Hürdenlauf über die Bäume rennen muss? Das is doch schade drum und nimmt einem den fahrspass!

Ich werde demnächst aufräumen und die nötigen Baumstämme zerkleinern. Oder bringt das nix weil das Forstamt immer wieder neue Balken in den weg legt?
Gruß


----------



## Saci (3. April 2013)

what? also am Samstag lag noch nichts rum.. seit dem war ich aber auch nimmer.. kannst ja hier reinschreibn wenn du gehst


----------



## Freeloader (3. April 2013)

Wenn du damit kicker meinst, lass sie steheeeeenn


----------



## shield (3. April 2013)

nein ich meine damit BÄUME die FRISCH gefällt wurden damit man mit dem fahrrad nicht fahren kann.

FRISCHE BÄUME - wie dumm muss ein förster oder sonstwer sein....


----------



## deepinthewood (3. April 2013)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Wenn du damit kicker meinst, lass sie steheeeeenn


 
 der war gut...

...aber ich glaube er meint den Teil vor dem 'Roadgap'...da liegt einiges rum.


----------



## shield (3. April 2013)

nein ich meine nicht den roadgap.... das sind ja 20m bäume.


ich meine im ersten teil 5 frisch gefällte bäume.
wenns mir reicht vorm WE mach ich fotos vorher/nachher


----------



## lowrider89 (3. April 2013)

Was echt? Also ich war Heute SMDH und an der Diele. Also lag nichts ^^


----------



## shield (4. April 2013)

Hää?
Dann bin ich n falschen Trail Gefahren ?!
Hat aber Spaß gemacht. Abgesehen von den Bäumen. ;-)


----------



## Saci (4. April 2013)

dann würd ich aj gern wissen wo du denn warst?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (4. April 2013)

um nicht allzuviel zu evrraten weil is ja "SECRET":

nachdem ihr hier so wunderprall verraten habt dass es "irgendwo beim SMDH ist" und auch noch verraten habt "wer hat auf openstreetmaps n eintrag mit eisdiele erstellt?" hab ich halt 1 + 1 zusammengezählt und bin mit meinem internetfähigen schmartfon losgefahren.

ich kam an ne gabelung von "oben" (also gefälle nach unten) und an dieser T kreuzung bin ich ca 5 meter links abgebogen und sofort rechts rein! dort hab ich mich schon durch die ersten meter quergelegte Bäume und Geäst gekämpft bis ich den Trail vor mit hatte.
Gas geben war nicht möglich da schon der erste dickere Baum (ca. 20-30cm im durchmesser, ca 5-7m lang) verkeilt war. so gings mit den Bäumen bis zum ersten Querwaldweg weiter......


steh ich richtig? geht das licht an?


----------



## Saci (5. April 2013)

ich hab keien ahnung  .. aber wenn du magst können wir uns die tage einfach ma treffen und ne rudne anner "richtigen" Esidiele fahren gehn.


----------



## JojoBertel (5. April 2013)

Sooo sry wenn ich hier kurz störe ... ab mittwoch den 17.04.13 gibts mich wieder ... also auf dem rad ^^ ... was habe ich den so verpasst? gibts n neuen trail ?


----------



## radnarr (6. April 2013)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> > Hat dann auch einer von Euch den Eintrag "Eisdiele" bei Open Maps gemacht?
> 
> 
> 
> Das würde ich auch gerne wissen wer das war



Nach 5 Minuten Internetstöberei ...: er(?) fährt MTB, ist im Schwarzwald, Pfälzer Wald, Alpen, Provence unterwegs (vielleicht nicht immer per Rad), evtl. 49 Jahre alt.

Erkennt sich jemand, oder jemand anderen?


----------



## KA-Biker (10. April 2013)

Wie wärs den mal wieder mit einem Zusammentreffen von allen, jetzt wo es endlich mit dem Wetter bergauf geht?
So ähnlich wie damals...


----------



## Saci (10. April 2013)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Wie wärs den mal wieder mit einem Zusammentreffen von allen, jetzt wo es endlich mit dem Wetter bergauf geht?
> So ähnlich wie damals...



.. nur mit Bier und Grillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (10. April 2013)

Saci schrieb:


> .. nur mit Bier und Grillen



Zusammen mit dem Förster im Wald..


----------



## shield (10. April 2013)

salli.
war sowieso seltsam. als es heute wie aus eimern geregnet hat hat man vom hochsitz wo wir uns kurz untergestellt haben ne riesen feuerstelle entdeckt.
da hat irgendjemand aus langeweile was angezündet
sah nich so gesund aus!


----------



## The_Freak (10. April 2013)

Sowas sollte nicht sein.  Dafür wars heute super zu fahren...


----------



## Saci (10. April 2013)

AYE, war ne mords-gaudi  .. schade das ihr grad am gehen wart steph..


----------



## shield (10. April 2013)

ja passiert aber nach 3 mal nach oben laufen reichts dann.
ich hab ja vor im sommer da hoch zu radeln, aber pffff.
den 47er bus gibts ja auch noch....


----------



## elburito (11. April 2013)

Hi leute, 

heiße Ludi, wohne seit einem Monat auch im Pfinztal (Grötzingen). Komme ursprünglich aus dem Murgtal (Gaggenau). Zum Sommer möchte ich wieder aktiv MTB fahren. Kenne mich hier noch kaum aus. Evtl. hat ja jmd. von euch mal Lust mich mitzunehmen. War allerdings das letzte halbe Jahr kaum aktiv und kann nicht einschätzen, in wie weit ich mithalten kann. Allgemein bin ich defenitiv noch Anfänger. 1 bis 3 Stunden sollte klappen. Fahre derzeit mit einem Cube LTD CC.

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (11. April 2013)

Ich glaube hier wärst du besser aufgehoben:
Hier werden Touren etc. gefahren


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378323&page=234
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=507971&page=4


----------



## ms06-rider (11. April 2013)

Wir hier fahren eigentlich nur bergab, kannst dich natürlich trotzdem gern anschließen, holst ja spätestens auf wenn wir uns unten angekommen erstmal 5 Minuten mental auf die anstehenden Strapazen des Anstiegs vorbeireiten müssen


----------



## shield (12. April 2013)

Haha sehr gut.


----------



## elburito (12. April 2013)

achso, bin ich hier auf downhill kandidaten gestoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (13. April 2013)

AYE! 

heut jemand zufällig vor ort, außer mir und noch zwee andre ^^ - wir sind so ab 1 dort anzutreffen


----------



## ms06-rider (5. Mai 2013)

Errrm, kann mire zufällig jemand n bissi Kohle leihen? (Und erlkären wie man Bilder einbindet ^^)

http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aejv5pm_700b.jpg


----------



## Saci (7. Mai 2013)

... erst wenn du dir nen fratzenbuch account gemacht hast und öfters mit uns radfahren warst.. vielleicht


----------



## jatschek (7. Mai 2013)

Was ein Scheiß. Hat ja nicht mal nen gescheiten Fahrradträger. Was soll man mit dem unpraktischen Ding?


----------



## ms06-rider (7. Mai 2013)

Jaja, ich war ja schon mehrfach kurz davor mir fratzenbuch zuzulegen  Und von jetzt an seit ihr doch eh immer in Lacce, wie soll ich denn da mit euhc fahren gehn?  
 @jatschek: Meinste nicht der Quad-Parkplatz taugt dafür? Das war jedenfalls meine erste Idee die ich hatte als ich den gesehen hab


----------



## jatschek (8. Mai 2013)

Ja ne, das Quad bliebe da ja drin. Die Bikes brauchen also einen seperaten Platz.


----------



## deepinthewood (8. Mai 2013)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Jaja, ich war ja schon mehrfach kurz davor mir fratzenbuch zuzulegen  Und von jetzt an seit ihr doch eh immer in Lacce, wie soll ich denn da mit euhc fahren gehn?
> @_jatschek_: Meinste nicht der Quad-Parkplatz taugt dafür? Das war jedenfalls meine erste Idee die ich hatte als ich den gesehen hab


 

Halte durch...ich bin auch noch facebook-Verweigerer


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu im Forum und habe gerade gesehen, das es auch ein Pfinztal Bereich gibt, wusste garnicht das dies so beliebt ist  Da ich auch aus Pfinztal komme, ist dies ja der ideale Ort. Da ich leider noch in den Anfangsschuhen von DH und co stecke, hoffe ich das mir ein paar von euch ein paar Tipps geben können und man sich vielleicht für paar Runden treffen kann 

Grüße aus Wöschbach

Gabba Gandalf


----------



## shield (9. Mai 2013)

tagchen.

also ich glaube hier wird mehr über allen möglichen blödsinn geredet anstatt über die trails im pfinztal . zumindest hab ich das so erlebt 


im pfinztal gibts einige schöne trails aber jedoch mit nem DH-bike etwas anstrengend, da mehr tret passagen vorhanden sind wie dass es wirklich steil bergab geht.



edith hat grad dein fotoamlbum angeschaut und gesagt: is das bulls dein DH-bike oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (9. Mai 2013)

Ok dann "quasseln" wir nur,hab auch nur Anschluß gesucht,da ich ja neu bin xD.

Aktuell habe ich nur das Bulls Bike.Hab vergessen dazu zu schreiben das ich aktuell nur Landwege und kleines Gelände fahre und sonst ein totaler Anfänger bin,jedoch würd ich gern mehr DH machen und vor allem erstmal Erfahrung sammeln 

Kennt ihr im Raum pfinztal / KA einen guten Erstaustatter für Equipment? Brauch noch paar Sachen wie Protektoren und Co.

Thx im voraus


----------



## shield (10. Mai 2013)

also mit deinem bike würde ich dir nur leichtes gelände empfehlen.

falls du mehr ins grobe gehen willst solltest du auf ein anderes fahrrad umsteigen. hierfür, und auch für ausrüstung in sachen bike, empfehle ich dir www.cyclesport.de in remchingen.

ist ja sozusagen fast im pfinztal! beste auswahl und sehr kompetente beratung. (ich fahr jetzt auch nochmal schnell hin)


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Mai 2013)

Und wenn du selbst schrauben kannst, und ein solides Rad willst zu vernünftigem Preis dann besorg dir ein Canyon. Kannste nix falsch machen.


----------



## shield (10. Mai 2013)

"Lieber ne schwester aufm strich als n bruder aufm canyon."


jeder der sich n canyon kauft, hat wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dennoch keinen lokalen bikehändler der mal kurz hand anlegt.


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Mai 2013)

Deswegen muss man eben wissen ob man selbst Hand anlegen kann oder nicht.
Aber bevor ich mir ein Kona kaufe, kauf ich mir eher noch drei Canyon.


----------



## shield (10. Mai 2013)

mein kona war billiger wie dein canyon 


wenn wir schon dabei sind:
wer hat mal bock auf turmberg fahren? da gibt es (noch) keine krassen sprünge (wer will das schon), aber macht extrem laune. alles sehr technisch und man lernt fürs leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (11. Mai 2013)

Ich würd mitfahren Schield, nur habe ich aktuell nur mein Bulls Hardtail und Ausrüstung muss ich auch noch kaufen. Auch von "Skill" bin ich noch "low" wäre also eine einstiegsfahrt


----------



## shield (11. Mai 2013)

ja also ich war heute mal ne größere tour fahren, mich hat dann doch der regen erwischt.


mit dem hardtail kannst du dort sehr gut fahren, da brauchst du keine prügel maschine.
kannst auch bei gelegenheint einfach mela selber hoch - mit offenen augen findet man den trail sehr gut!


----------



## Stricherjunge (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

falls hier jemand an einer legalen  Downhill-/Freeridestrecke Interesse hat hier sind Informationen  diesbezüglich  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10632014#post10632014

Gruß Moritz


----------



## mikekc22 (27. Mai 2013)

hi würde mich bei einer tour auf den turmberg auch gern anschließen..


----------



## Saci (10. Juli 2013)

Gibbet das hier überhaupt noch? ^^ - jetzt isses zumindest ma wieder auf der ersten seite


----------



## deepinthewood (10. Juli 2013)

Saci schrieb:


> Gibbet das hier überhaupt noch? ^^ - jetzt isses zumindest ma wieder auf der ersten seite



Im Winter bekommt der Thread bestimmt wieder neues Leben eingehaucht


----------



## JojoBertel (23. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute, hab mal kleines Video auf der Grötzinge BMX-Bahn gemacht, schaut doch mal rein (;
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4Lxw3QIlMk"]FreeRide - Bertels Dirt Part: 1 Up and Away - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mikekc22 (2. März 2014)

1. Beitrag 2014  

Schade, dass in der Gegend so wenig geht. Würde gerne mal mit meinem Noton paar Trails rocken, weiß aber nicht wirklich wo die Einstiege sind. Falls jmd. Lust haben sollte, mir das genauer zu erklären, gerne PN, oder wir machen mal eine kleine Tour.


----------



## ghost_4x (3. März 2014)

Muss dir rechtgeben, würde mich freuen, wenn hier mal bisschen mehr los wäre! Ist für mich auch näher als Wattkopf/Ettlingen allgemein.
Muss mal suchen gehen..


----------



## speschelaisd (3. März 2014)

Wo kommt ihr denn her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost_4x (3. März 2014)

Ich komm aus Hagsfeld, daher wärs für mich ganz passend, wenn ich mal ein paar attraktivere Trails im Pfinztal kennen würde


----------



## ms06-rider (4. März 2014)

Der Thread heißt zwar so, die meisten die hier häufiger gepostet haben kommen aber eher aus Karlsruhe und sind inzwischen mehr so auf Facebook unterwegs


----------



## Eric_ (28. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche mal den thread wieder mit ein bisschen Leben zu füllen... 

Sind hier noch einige Leute aus Pfinztal am Start, die ab und zu Lust auf eine Feierabend Runde haben, und sich auch in der Gegend auskennen?!
Wir waren bisher nur in der Gegend rund um Wöschbach spazieren und das Gelände, was ich bisher gesehen habe, war so anspruchslos, dass wir da problemlos mit dem Kinderwagen durchgekommen sind.

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten


----------



## DonAltan (9. März 2015)

Hi Eric,

So, dann vesuche ich das ganze auch mal mit Leben zu füllen!

Aso um Wöschbach herum gibt es wirklich wenig  In Kleinsteinbach gibt es einen sehr schönen langen Trail! Wir nennen ihn Bärentrail (Kann aber sicher auch einen anderen Namen haben!) Ist ziemlich lang, zwar technisch einfach, aber sehr zum Genießen!

Ansonsten imme rnur kuzre Passagen die es nicht wert sind genannt zu werden, zwar ok, aber eben nur ganz! Dafür kann man schöne Aussichten genießen!

Grüße
Altan


----------



## Eric_ (8. April 2015)

DonAltan schrieb:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> So, dann vesuche ich das ganze auch mal mit Leben zu füllen!
> 
> ...



Hi Altan, 

danke für die Info! Wo genau ist der Trail denn? Ist das zwischen Kleinsteinbach und Söllingen oder gehts eher in Richtung Königsbach?

Grüße Eric


----------



## DonAltan (8. April 2015)

Hi Eric,

der Endpunkt ist an der Pfinz in Kleinsteinbach beim Festplatz! Da gehts auch hoch zur Ruine. Und den immer weiter hoch fahren, wobei der eigentliche Anfang im Wald oben schwer zu finden ist!
Bin eventuell morgen dort unterwegs gegen später...also wenn du Lust hättest!

Grüße


----------



## Eric_ (9. April 2015)

Hi Altan. Danke für die Info und die Einladung!
Wird nur leider heute bei mir nicht klappen. Ein anderes mal aber gerne! Ich schick dir mal eine PN mit meinen Kontaktdaten.
Grüße Eric


----------



## McShred (26. August 2015)

Ich glaub den Bärentrail bin ich letztens runtergefahren. Zuerst beim Sportplatz den NEPP hoch, und dann die 3. rechts, kam irgendwann ein schmaler Trail der dort am Festplatz endet.


----------



## Chris_85 (27. August 2015)

Hi,

ich hab da in der Ecke ein paar Segmente auf Strava erstellt. Da könnt ihr auch mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

